# Asus VG248QE 144hz 1ms TN 1080p



## ARIKOmagic

Asus VG248QE


24'' TN 1080p WLED
144hz 1ms(gtg)
-DP1.2 -HDMI -DuallinkDVI -3.5mm audio inn -3.5mm audio out
Matte anti-glare screen finish
Stereo 2W speakers
US price point ≈280$ (Q1 2013)
*2D nvidia lightboost hack able!*

The official Asus VG248QE page is up:
http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG248QE/#specifications

First source:
http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/16181-asus-forbereder-vg248qe-ny-gamingskarm-med-en-millisekunds-responstid

More info will very likely come @CES 2013.

If you want to read a very good review of the vg248qe, I recommend checking www.pcmonitors.info for a very thorough and unbiased review of the VG248QE.


----------



## shedokan

OW YEAH!!


----------



## FDS

needs m0ar hertz


----------



## Koehler

I heard the 144Hz is fake and the input lag is not 1ms.


----------



## geoxile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I heard the 144Hz is fake and the input lag is not 1ms.


Citation needed


----------



## CallsignVega

1080P just doesn't cut it.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I heard the 144Hz is fake and the input lag is not 1ms.


Have you EVER seen a PC monitor with fake 144hz? As in 72x2? 48x3? 24x4? <60 doesn't make sense, so only one left is 72hz, and that's an unusual number...to say the least.
OFC when i write 1ms it doesn't mean 1ms input lag! Again have you ever seen input lag specified on a manufacturers spec page?
Back to input lag, so if it isn't 1ms input lag what is? Please enlighten us about a monitor that almost no one outside of asus knows anything about, what are your sources?

As it seems you are often posting unfounded statements, If you don't answer my questions in a satisfactory manner, I will report you for spreading misinformation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1080P just doesn't cut it.


IMO 1080p on a 24' for gaming is enough.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Added more info in english.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Its about time that Asus releases a 24" 3d vision 2 display.


----------



## duox

Maybe this will cause I clearance price from for their 23 inch so I can get the last good monitor before its discontinued lol. I have given up ever upgrading monitors at this point due to everything I want is either led backlit, has input lag, or way to expensive







.

Edit: nevermind apparently it is discontinued already, guess I am doomed.


----------



## MenacingTuba

This should not pose any issue for LED PWM sensitive users when set to 120-144hz


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> This should not pose any issue for LED PWM sensitive users when set to 120-144hz


Correct me if I'm wrong, but pixels are always on and don't pulsate.
PWM is used for controlling the monitors brightness, so it could still pose an issue if someone is led PWM sensitive.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but pixels are always on and don't pulsate.
> PWM is used for controlling the monitors brightness, so it could still pose an issue if someone is led PWM sensitive.


You are correct sir.


----------



## MenacingTuba

I thought that PWM was mainly an issue when it operated at a low frequency (<180hz). The 144hz VG278HE operates @432hz, but I think something is lost in translation so I'm not sure what to think now: "we cannot predict what effect this will have on stressed eyes."

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-asus-vg278he-teil7.html#Backlight


----------



## Skylit

Need Input lag mesurements asap. I hope prad gets ahold of one of these~

Least I won't feel as bad about selling off my SA23700D and "side grading" for 144hz if everything is up to par...


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I thought that PWM was mainly an issue when it operated at a low frequency (<180hz). The 144hz VG278HE operates @432hz, but I think something is lost in translation so I'm not sure what to think now: "we cannot predict what effect this will have on stressed eyes."
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-asus-vg278he-teil7.html#Backlight


I tried the Asus VG278he with its 432hz PWM. There is no eyestrain or headache issues above 50% brightness. The cycle rate needs to be in the high khz range when using low brightness tho. I experienced some discomfort at 30% brightness and below. To put this in perspective, standard 150-180hz PWM LED monitors give me significant eyestrain at 90% brightness.

It's going to take a class action lawsuit to force manufacturers into being responsible and implementing 10khz+ PWM.


----------



## RetroSpiderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> I heard the 144Hz is fake and the input lag is not 1ms.


I was considering getting a PHD in Bro-math, what university did you go to?


----------



## CallsignVega

http://www.techngaming.com/home/guide/tips/eliminate-motion-blur-while-gaming-with-nvidia-lightboost-r485

That just moved this monitor to the top of the list for me to test out. Anyone hear of a release date? I had the 27" version but that was a bit large for lowly 1080P.


----------



## Domino

don't care for the res, but 27in on a tn panel? no thanks. backlighting would be horrific


----------



## Skylit

This isn't a 27" monitor..


----------



## Skar

Also interested in this one, a word on availability would be nice.


----------



## Makav3li

Yes, very interested.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

I am very interested too.







I'm checking for new info daily, and will post when new info comes.


----------



## senna89

when this product will be in the shops ?


----------



## Andz1981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> don't care for the res, but 27in on a tn panel? no thanks. backlighting would be horrific


I've seen some customer reviews on the ASUS 27" VG278HE panels and there's meant to be noticeable issues with the backlight.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

So, any word when this comes out? and an estimated price rage?

I hope I find some more information before I trade my VE248 plus $150 cash for an Asus VG236H 23".


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I thought that PWM was mainly an issue when it operated at a low frequency (<180hz). The 144hz VG278HE operates @432hz, but I think something is lost in translation so I'm not sure what to think now: "we cannot predict what effect this will have on stressed eyes."
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2012/test-asus-vg278he-teil7.html#Backlight


Although well beyond flicker fusion threshold, there is an indirect stroboscopic effect indirectly detectable by human eyes even at ~1000Hz. There are points of diminishing returns, but see my BlurBusters Blog Science & References section -- relevant section copy and pasted below.
Quote:


> *Phantom Array Effect / Stroboscopic Effect*
> - opensiuc.lib.siu.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1538&context=tpr (*500 Hz detected*)
> - www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/solidstate/assist/flicker.asp (*300 Hz detected*)
> - www.lrc.rpi.edu/programs/solidstate/assist/pdf/AR-Flicker.pdf (*10,000 Hz detected*)
> - cormusa.org/uploads/2012_2.10_Bullough_CORM_2012_Stroboscopic_Effects.pdf
> - people.ds.cam.ac.uk/ssb22/lighting.html
> Synopsis: Humans can indirectly detect a 500 Hz flicker via the "phantom array" effect: A fast moving flickering light source in a dark room, appears as a dotted trail instead of a continuous blur. This can also occur when rapidly moving/rolling eyes in front of flickering lights in a darkened room (e.g. old LED alarm clocks, neon lights, unrectified LED decoration light strings). Flicker all the way up to 10,000 Hz was indirectly detectable in some studies, in certain situations.
> (Close cousin: DLP projector rainbow artifacts; detectable by some even with 360Hz color wheels)


___________

*Now, on the other topic -- About CRT flicker versus PWM flicker:*
...Most people have less eyestrain on LCD than CRT.
...Some people have always hated CRT and PWM LCD's.
...However, there's apparently a class of people who had no eyestrain with CRT >85Hz, but has eyestrain gaming with LCD (not always explained by excessive LCD brightness): Some CRT videogamers have no eyestrain on a [email protected], but the same videogamer have eyestrain on LCD even with 180Hz PWM.

This strange situation is explained (at least by some humans) by the fact that human eyes get tired focussing on blurry objects, and there is more motion blur on LCD's than on CRT's. (except when using LightBoost strobed backlight LCD monitors, which has zero motion blur, just like CRT). So even though enabling LightBoost strobe mode essentially is a 120Hz PWM at [email protected], it apparently has less eyestrain for certain fast-action video game players people than 180Hz or even 360Hz PWM, when playing certain games, due to the zero motion blur effect -- *the zero motion blur effect may explain things for people who never complained about CRT's at >85Hz, but complains about 180Hz PWM (or even 360Hz or 420Hz)*. Obviously, not applicable to all humans, but apparently applicable to some.

Thanks,
Mark Rejhon
BlurBusters.com Blog -- Eliminating Motion Blur On LCD's


----------



## whybother

I understand the monitor is being officially announced at CES in a few days time.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> I understand the monitor is being officially announced at CES in a few days time.


Interesting, I just googled CES and I saw that there is in fact a conference between the 8 and the 11.

What does CES stand for?

By the way, have you heard any price range for this monitor? Even a rumor? Cause I'm in the process of investing money this week on a new 120hz monitor but if this is within $400, I might invest on it.

If its not, then I might as well just buy my 120hz monitor now. Most likely it won't be lol.

EDIT: OMG I can't wait for more information to be released on this monitor! Ugh... I keep checking if the thread got updated and on the internet see if any information has being leaked but no luck so far.

I guess I'll just have to wait after the CES conference and hope it gets announced. Guess I'll put buying my new monitor on hold until they release more information on Price and release date for the Asus VG248QE


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Is it out yet ?!







I'm JK

I found a post by techPowerUp! where they speculate the price for this Asus Monitor is going to be *$450*?! If this was to be true then that's a bit high priced IMO. Because the big brother to the VG248QE the 27" Model is currently on sale at Newegg $500.

Knowing that, I don't think anyone would buy the smaller one for just a $50 difference. (Blah going in circles sorry







)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236293&cm_mmc=SNC-YouTube-_-NETV-_-qWvR2YzVYR4-_-24-236-293

At Retail Price I would be paying $180 More to get just 3 extra inches on the VG278HE than I would for this one. Either way its just not adding up. I hope is just a rumor, and a bad joke.

I know, I know, we won't know until is officially announced so just need to wait for an official announcement or release.










http://www.techpowerup.com/tags.php?tag=24-inch


----------



## ARIKOmagic

The vg248qe and the vg278he are, imo, too different in many aspects to be called brothers.
$450±50 seems about right. But don't take my word for it.


----------



## MenacingTuba

If it is 450$ it will surely come with the Nvidia 3D IR emmitter and glasses, just like the BenQ XL2420TX. The VG278HE does not come with an IR emitter or 3D glasses which is why it is cheaper than the VG278H.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

With no 3d emmiter I would be surprised to see it more than $400.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> The vg248qe and the vg278he are, imo, too different in many aspects to be called brothers.
> $450±50 seems about right.


Clearly they are the first VG generation in the series to both have 144hz, so hence my example of Big brother 27" 144hz, and the Little brother 24" 144hz. I wasn't being technical.

Aslo $450 "IMO" does not seem right. Why would I pay $450 here in the US for this monitor when I can either get the VG278H, 27" on sale right now for $50 more than the VG248QE and I get 3 more inches! Wouldn't we all like 3 more inches?







or the 27" Yamakasi Catleap 2560X1440 S-IPS with Free shipping for $450? or even get the Benq XL2411T shipped from the UK under $450 after VAT.

Lets just wait and see, but sadly you are most likely right about that being the official price when it releases









I still hold my hope that is not because I really want one of this over BenQ. I know it won't be in the 300's range but I hope is lower than $450

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> If it is 450$ it will surely come with the Nvidia 3D IR emmitter and glasses, just like the BenQ XL2420TX. The VG278HE does not come with an IR emitter or 3D glasses which is why it is cheaper than the VG278H.


Wow, funny you mention that, I just read a post somewhere else where they mention that the monitor won't have any of those things "Included". I'll see if I can find the link, but I don't promise I will.

What is the difference between the "E" at the end by the way? Other than the extras?


----------



## Cr4zy

Sounds like it should be coming sometime this month, no pricing info though.
Quote:


> The 24-inch ASUS VG248QE monitor is purpose-designed for high-performance gaming. Thanks to its 144Hz refresh rate and 1ms (GTG) response time, the VG248QE monitor natively supports higher in-game frame rates (FPS settings) than monitors with refresh rates of 120Hz or less to deliver more fluid on-screen motion. The VG248QE has a 1920 x 1080 Full HD resolution and an 80,000,000:1 ASUS Smart Contrast Ratio for crisp, clear detail, even in dimly lit in-game environments. The ASUS VG248QE also supports NVIDIA® 3D Vision™ 2 technology and features HDMI, DisplayPort and dual-link DVI-D ports. User comfort is assured too, thanks to full tilt, swivel, pivot and height adjustment.
> 
> ASUS VG248QE Fast Gaming monitor will be available from January 2013.


http://press.asus.com/asus-announces-transformer-aio-pc-with-detachable-tablet-and-qube-with-google-tv-media-streamer/


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Why would I pay $450 here in the US for this monitor when I can either get the VG278H, 27" on sale right now for $50 more than the VG248QE and I get 3 more inches!


27" TN 1080p is not pretty (tried a few). Even at the same price, I'd pick the 24" model over the 27".

I believe Asus use the "e" to indicate the lack of emitter.

vg236h - included emitter
vg236he - no emitter
vg278h - built-in emitter
vg278he - no emitter

The "Q" in VG278QE probably relates to the new firmware which includes fancy on screen timers. That or the new stand.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> 27" TN 1080p is not pretty (tried a few). Even at the same price, I'd pick the 24" model over the 27".
> I believe Asus use the "e" to indicate the lack of emitter.
> vg236h - included emitter
> vg236he - no emitter
> vg278h - built-in emitter
> vg278he - no emitter


Oh okay that would make sense. I agree I rather 24" over the 27".

Thing is, about me, I just went from an Asus G73 ROG laptop that had a 17" screen to just recently a 24" Asus VE248 (See Signature). And the truth is I absolutely love it! I know there are many people who complain about TN panels and low res (Even 1920X1080) and are huge fans of very high res and IPS monitors and all that stuff. I think those type of people have being around this stuff for so long that they come to expect better. Me, being a New, I'm absolutely pleased with it, my next upgrade will most defenitly be 120Hz + maybe in a couple of years I'll start worrying about Higher res, and IPS and all that stuff.

But honestly I'm so pleased with my VE248 and it has being such an upgrade coming from my Asus ROG screen that I absolutely don't mind them. I like it, is basic, and still looks very nice. All I need is the Higher refresh rate for gaming and I'll be set, so that's why I'm so exited about the VG24QE









So much crap going on in life, sounds vain but if I could get this monitor I think I would be a little more happy hahaha.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Well, more info has being released.

http://www.pcper.com/news/Displays/CES-2013-Video-ASUS-VG248QE-144-Hz-24-and-MX299Q-29-219-2560x1080-Monitors


----------



## senna89

have it a sticker ag coating ?


----------



## whybother

Based on the official announcement of previous Asus monitors, I'm expecting it to be in stores at the end of Feb, possibly March.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Based on the official announcement of previous Asus monitors, I'm expecting it to be in stores at the end of Feb, possibly March.


That might vary in the US.


----------



## Shadychevyowner

Man i want a mx299q.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadychevyowner*
> 
> Man i want a mx299q.


Sure does look nice.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Woho!

http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG248QE/#specifications


----------



## senna89

Both are matte dirty look screen








MX and VG series


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Thanks to OP for starting this thread. Please guys post any updates you findhttp://hexus.net/tech/items/displays/50409-asus-introduces-vg248qe-fast-gaming-monitor-144hz-refresh-rate/


----------



## Skylit

This is on my buy list. Wondering if BenQ will counter... Lets say globally available xl2430?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> 27" TN 1080p is not pretty (tried a few). Even at the same price, I'd pick the 24" model over the 27".
> 
> I believe Asus use the "e" to indicate the lack of emitter.
> 
> vg236h - included emitter
> vg236he - no emitter
> vg278h - built-in emitter
> vg278he - no emitter
> 
> The "Q" in VG278QE probably relates to the new firmware which includes fancy on screen timers. That or the new stand.


I agree. I couldn't even stand 1080P at 24" let alone 27". After using my 27" 1440P and Retina Ipad 4, you just cannot go back to 1080P displays. Like looking at an etch-a-sketch.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I agree. I couldn't even stand 1080P at 24" let alone 27". After using my 27" 1440P and Retina Ipad 4, you just cannot go back to 1080P displays. Like looking at an etch-a-sketch.


I'm not going to sacrifice performance just for great visuals with an ISP which are _more expensive and tend to have higher input lag_ or for a higher resolution monitor. At least not with my current equipment and At least not if gaming is a priority, which is it is in my case why I'm buying the VG248QE

All though I would imagine is night and day








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> This is on my buy list. Wondering if BenQ will counter... Lets say globally available xl2430?


Most definitely on my Buy list as well, I'll be buying one as soon as it becomes available.

Did you mean xl2411T 24" 144hz?

Because I know that model is currently only available in Europe at the moment, but I haven't heard anything about the XL2430, not even on Google UK.

Do you have a link you can share?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I'm not going to sacrifice performance just for great visuals with an ISP which are _more expensive and tend to have higher input lag_ or for a higher resolution monitor. At least not with my current equipment and At least not if gaming is a priority, which is it is in my case why I'm buying the VG248QE
> 
> All though I would imagine is night and day


No offense but you don't know what you are talking about. There are people all over the forums using 120hz displays that have more input lag than something like a Catleap single input that don't even notice. The single input Korean 1440p displays don't have a noticeable input lag. Thats coming from someone who has noticed input lag in a few displays that most people don't seem to notice.

The main difference is pixel response time. So the 120hz tn can look smoother in motion. That comes at the expense of image quality in other areas. I don't think that its worth it personally. I still think that the main advantage of these displays is 3d vision.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> No offense but you don't know what you are talking about. There are people all over the forums using 120hz displays that have more input lag than something like a Catleap single input that don't even notice. The single input Korean 1440p displays don't have a noticeable input lag. Thats coming from someone who has noticed input lag in a few displays that most people don't seem to notice.
> 
> The main difference is pixel response time. So the 120hz tn can look smoother in motion. That comes at the expense of image quality in other areas. I don't think that its worth it personally. I still think that the main advantage of these displays is 3d vision.


I'm sure technically you are more informed than me, I don't doubt that, but that doesn't mean that you understood what I was saying.
I'm sorry, I don't think you read my post correctly, because I was careful to word it in case something like this were to happen. If you noticed, I used the word "Tend" to have higher input lag, and I made it clear in my post I was referring in regards to gaming. I also mentioned Price, because from what I know newer ISP monitors are more expensive. Then I indirectly mentioned the 1440p Resolution which would clearly count as a "Higher Resolution" which clearly would demand more out of a system, performance wise than at 1080p.

You even said it, "The main difference is pixel response time. So the 120hz tn can look smoother in motion" Which simplified is what I was trying to say.

So lets make a short list
1) ISP=More expensive
2) "Tend" To have higher input lag... I didn't say they "ALL" have more input lag
3) The Higher the resolution= the more demand it will put on a system.

So what is your point that you are trying to prove me wrong? I don't understand.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> 2) "Tend" To have higher input lag... I didn't say they "ALL" have more input lag
> 3) The Higher the resolution= the more demand it will put on a system.


Sorry about the way that my post came off.

You are right that 1440p comes with a large performance hit, larger than I thought.

You are right about the input lag part but thats mostly because most professional IPS displays come with a scaler that add a ton of input lag. There are a couple of 120hz displays that have them too. Its always something to look into when buying a display and is sometimes difficult to find out.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Sorry about the way that my post came off.
> 
> You are right that 1440p comes with a large performance hit, larger than I thought.
> 
> You are right about the input lag part but thats mostly because most professional IPS displays come with a scaler that add a ton of input lag. There are a couple of 120hz displays that have them too. Its always something to look into when buying a display and is sometimes difficult to find out.


Hey man, no problem at all. Nothing wrong with a sensible argument.

I understand what you are saying as well


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Updates have being released today January 10 and according to the Official Asus ROG page, which seems to be temporarily down as of 9AM this morning. It was stated that the Asus VG248QE would be set to officially release this month. The Asus ROG site remains down as of now, but the information is provided directly from Asus ROG. Guess we'll have to wait for the Site to go back online.

This was taken from Asus ROG site before it went temporarily down this morning
"AVAILABILITY & PRICING
The following products will be available in select markets from authorized ASUS resellers on the dates below. For more information, please contact your local ASUS representative.

● ASUS Transformer AiO will be available from Q1 2013.
● ASUS Qube with Google TV will be available in the US from late Q1 2013.
● ASUS PA249Q ProArt monitor will be available from March 2013.
● *ASUS VG248QE Fast Gaming monitor will be available from January 2013.*
● ASUS WL-330NUL Pocket Router will be available from February 2013."

Source: rog.asus.com/199052013/news/asus-launches-vg248qe-24-inch-144hz-3d-gaming-monitor/(Site is down for me after 9AM)

Here is another article from today with the same information however this is not directly from Asus ROG.

http://www.chiploco.com/asus-reveals-vg248qe-144hz-3d-monitor-along-with-several-other-products-at-ces-2013-20996/


----------



## PCM2

This has been known about since the CES press release was issued on 7th January - http://press.asus.com/asus-announces-transformer-aio-pc-with-detachable-tablet-and-qube-with-google-tv-media-streamer/. Be sure to check the 'English' link in the first post of this thread as it's updated as soon as this news breaks. Unlike the ASUS ROG page which just recycles materials from a few days ago.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> This has been known about since the CES press release was issued on 7th January - http://press.asus.com/asus-announces-transformer-aio-pc-with-detachable-tablet-and-qube-with-google-tv-media-streamer/. Be sure to check the 'English' link in the first post of this thread as it's updated as soon as this news breaks. Unlike the ASUS ROG page which just recycles materials from a few days ago.


Well I'll be darned.
I'm tracking this thing like a hound does a fox, I guess I just missed this detail, because I just found out. Oh well, thanks. Glad is official.

This monitor has exactly what I need. And it came just at the right time because the day I found out about this monitor I was about to buy an older120hz monitor which I had being searching for for the past 2 months. When I heard about the VG248QE I got exited and I figured I would just spend the extra $100 or so and just get this, that has 144hz and is new









I heard rumors for the price, but nothing official yet. I hope someone on here post price information when it becomes available.


----------



## PCM2

Yeah, this certainly has a lot of potential. If it is set up to have decent colours and gamma and combines that with ASUS' usual well-configured overdrive this could definitely be a top notch gaming monitor. I do plan to review this model shortly after it's available here in the UK, too.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Yeah, this certainly has a lot of potential. If it is set up to have decent colours and gamma and combines that with ASUS' usual well-configured overdrive this could definitely be a top notch gaming monitor. I do plan to review this model shortly after it's available here in the UK, too.


Yea I have seeing your videos on YouTube. You actually replied to my comment question on one of the 120hz monitors you were reviewing about 3 weeks ago.

Cheers!


----------



## whybother

Price is rumoured to be sub $300 (possibly $280). This is being quoted at a number of reputable sources. Seems about right. That's what the Benq XL2411t would retail for if it ever hit the US.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Price is rumoured to be sub $300 (possibly $280). This is being quoted at a number of reputable sources. Seems about right. That's what the Benq XL2411t would retail for if it ever hit the US.


Yeap, I saw it on this site earlier. I guess your post confirms the "Rumor" or at least I sure hope so.







I'm sorry but I can't wait hahaha.

http://www.gamefront.com/asus-wants-more-hertz-with-the-vg248qe/

By the way. I saw one of the BenQ gaming monitors on one of Linus Tech Videos from CES, and quiet frankly the image looked bad (Pretty bad tbh) I would imagine that they are very good monitors for gaming, but I don't see how they would be good for any other applications, like editing video or watching movies.

I'm glad I found out about the VG248QE cause I was about to buy an almost 3 year old 120hz monitor or the BenQ XL2420T just a few weeks ago.

I have high hopes for this monitor when it comes out, regardless of it having TN panel and being 1080p. So as soon as I find a retailer that has them in stock, I'm going to buy one


----------



## glenster

NCX does pretty thorough reviews of the gamer and PLS/IPS monitors at the
wecravegames site (240hzTeIaStorm on YouTube). I'm hoping he covers the ASUS
VG248QE.
http://www.youtube.com/user/240hzTeIaStorm/videos
http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/gadgetry-electronics-discussion/


----------



## whybother

Stock is now in the channel (at distributors), so should be in stores soon:

http://www.stockinthechannel.com/Product/Asus-VG248QE-24-LED-1920x1080-DVI-Display-Port-HDMI-Swivel-Pivot-Height-Adjust-Speakers-Black-3-Year/8581075


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Stock is now in the channel (at distributors), so should be in stores soon:
> 
> http://www.stockinthechannel.com/Product/Asus-VG248QE-24-LED-1920x1080-DVI-Display-Port-HDMI-Swivel-Pivot-Height-Adjust-Speakers-Black-3-Year/8581075


I never heard of that website. How does it work?


----------



## Vikhr

I'm very anxious to try one of these, hopefully we'll learn about the price within a week.


----------



## senna89

When does it coming in the shops ?


----------



## Skylit

Wanna dump my SA23700D asap. The year old XL2420 has been sold out everywhere for weeks.

BenQ/Asus, show me you can make a proper monitor and you can take all my moneyyyyy


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Wanna dump my SA23700D asap. The year old XL2420 has been sold out everywhere for weeks.
> 
> BenQ/Asus, show me you can make a proper monitor and you can take all my moneyyyyy


In stock here.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-BenQ-XL2420T-24-Widescreen-LED-LCD-Professional-Gaming-Monitor-/261153703754?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item3ccdf9474a

And here
http://shop.benq.us/ProductSearchResult.aspx?SearchText=XL2420T

Personally I'm waiting on the VG248QE.

(Sorry I was distracted I added the Links now)


----------



## Skylit

Ebay reseller isn't retail.

Only way to practically buy the monitor is through benQ's own Webstore. You typically want to exhaust product before releasing a revision to avoid an excess surplus.


----------



## Vikhr

nvm


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Ebay reseller isn't retail.


Well you said no other place had them. So I just provided the link
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Only way to practically buy the monitor is through benQ's own Webstore. You typically want to exhaust product before releasing a revision to avoid an excess surplus.


No idea what this means XD


----------



## Vikhr

Means new things are coming


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Means new things are coming


Oh okay.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Finally, I have a price, and it is in the price range I previously guessed. Bear in mind that this is in Norwegian krone (NOK) and that the us price would at least be 500 nok less.
Vg248qe 2645 NOK approx 473.44$

http://www.proshop.no/Skjerm/ASUS-2392312.html?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite

This monitor is a definite buy for me!


----------



## Systemlord

Does anyone know if any of the new Asus 144Hz monitors have a glossy screen version? I have been gaming on NEC Opticlear glossy screen for 7 years, I won't go back to matte finish screens!


----------



## whybother

Before tax prices so far:

$378 in Norway
$363 in Czech
$373 in Taiwan
$356 in Spain
$390 in Romania

http://www.proshop.no/Skjerm/ASUS-2392312.html?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite
http://www.alfacomp.cz/php/product.php?eid=1051400000000001UAJ
http://shopping.pchome.com.tw/?mod=item&func=exhibit&IT_NO=DSAB03-A72972582
http://www.acuista.com/en/x/92813328--/
http://www.prostore.ro/monitoare_led/asus-vg248qe-24-1ms-full-hd-3d-negru-p111086.html

Think price is pretty much going to be around $350 + tax.


----------



## PCM2

No glossy versions at the moment I'm afraid, Systemlord.


----------



## senna89

need to remove the coating manually


----------



## ARIKOmagic




----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Finally, I have a price, and it is in the price range I previously guessed. Bear in mind that this is in Norwegian krone (NOK) and that the us price would at least be 500 nok less.
> Vg248qe 2645 NOK approx 473.44$
> 
> http://www.proshop.no/Skjerm/ASUS-2392312.html?utm_source=prisjakt&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pricesite
> 
> This monitor is a definite buy for me!


I have a question, when I Google 500(Nok) It says that is only $89.48?
EDIT: Oh boy







$2646 NOK is approx $473.44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*


Good video! Thanks. I now know what it looks like.


----------



## Skylit

Suspect $400 USD MSRP.

Was really counting on $300.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Suspect $400 USD MSRP.
> 
> Was really counting on $300.


If I can still have hope on anything at this moment it will be that this monitor will be around $300 give or take. Because I heard JJ from Asus and another Asus guy said on the CES conference that it was going to be "Sub" $300 and I haven't heard any official pricing for United States as of now.

I'm speculating that it really should be no more than $350 here in the US. because its TN panel, 1920X1080, No Built in 3D emitter.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No glossy versions at the moment I'm afraid, Systemlord.


I thought at least the 23" model would have a glossy, is there even a hint that they will come with a glossy screen?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I thought at least the 23" model would have a glossy, is there even a hint that they will come with a glossy screen?


No 23" version has been announced.


----------



## whybother

All Euro stores are showing an ETA of 21st Jan.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> All Euro stores are showing an ETA of 21st Jan.


I'm wondering. Is it the same model VG248QE or does it have a slightly different model name?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> If I can still have hope on anything at this moment it will be that this monitor will be around $300 give or take. Because I heard JJ from Asus and another Asus guy said on the CES conference that it was going to be "Sub" $300 and I haven't heard any official pricing for United States as of now.
> 
> I'm speculating that it really should be no more than $350 here in the US. because its TN panel, 1920X1080, No Built in 3D emitter.


XL2420T had/has a ridiculous silly msrp of $449.. sold steadily for ~$400.

Speaking of which, it's removed from BenQs online shop. They only have the XL2420TX (on backorder) which includes the emitter.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> XL2420T had/has a ridiculous silly msrp of $449.. sold steadily for ~$400.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's removed from BenQs online shop. They only have the XL2420TX (on backorder) which includes the emitter.


Take it with a grain of salt, but a friend of mine who works in a pc component store told me that the us price would be around 300$. Which would be awesome for you guys.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

And it's confirmed! 280$ !!!280$ !!! you lucky Americans









2:31


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> And it's confirmed! 280$ !!!280$ !!! you lucky Americans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2:31


Heck yes!!!





















Hahaha.

Come move over here! lol I'm JK.


----------



## Arc0s

OMG YESSSS! I wantz it already!


----------



## Vikhr

My credit card is ready


----------



## AznDud333

are you joking? i just bought a xl2420tx...


----------



## whybother

I'm betting it's $280 from Asus. Distributors and resellers to add their percentage on top, making $350-$400 retail.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AznDud333*
> 
> are you joking? i just bought a xl2420tx...


I recently brought a vg278he so I know how you feel. I'm happy with my monitor though.


----------



## grandpatzer

Has anyone used or reviewed this unit yet?

Shame ooks like it's matte, I think I'll keep my glare S23A700D


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Has anyone used or reviewed this unit yet?
> 
> Shame ooks like it's matte, I think I'll keep my glare S23A700D


It is matte, it uses the same panel as the XL2411T.


----------



## senna89

same panel not means same AG coating


----------



## whybother

Pre-Order for $279 delivered at Amazon.Com (hat-tip vmarkx1 @ Hardforum).

http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0

A UK reseller has it for £244.61 + VAT, which is $390 + VAT = $468. Gotta love this country.

http://www.lambda-tek.com/VG248QE-ASUS-VG248QE-24-quot-LED-1920x1080-DVI-Display-Port-HDMI-Swivel-Pivot-Height-Adjust-Speakers-Black-3-Year-Warranty~cs/2655801

Another reseller £285.62 delivered:

http://www.kikatek.com/P291633/VG248QE-ASUS-VG248QE-24-LED-1920x1080-DVI/REF

It's almost available at a more main-stream UK retailer:

http://www.ebuyer.com/436992-vg248qe-24-led-1920x1080-dvi-display-port-hdmi-swivel-pivot-height-vg248qe


----------



## Battou62

Whats wrong with the 27"? I feel like going from the VE278Q to this monitor would be more of a side grade.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

I'm waiting for them to have it on Newegg!


----------



## Doubleome

Whats the reason they dont really advertise the 2D lightboost trick ?


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Just found another video. It seems that they have released over seas already.






This was uploaded 2 hours ago.


----------



## Cavi

Great googly moogly. I might actually... finally... upgrade my monitor.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Ughhh... I don't know what I'm going to do.

I kinda want to preorder from Amazon for $280 "Free Shipping" in case prices go up on the Release date and to be certain that I'll be with the first to get my hands on one

But at the same time I would like to get it from Newegg because I never shopped from Amazon and I'm well familiarized with Newegg by now, but Newegg doesn't even have it Listed yet.

Decisions decisions.


----------



## whybother

Another review, translated (4 pages):

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ei=26L5UMr1KMeo0AW5p4DoCA&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109-3/%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D865&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=zh-TW&twu=1&u=http://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109/&usg=ALkJrhjOPPGxVDc88Y99bj2xeo27RY7x_A

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ei=26L5UMr1KMeo0AW5p4DoCA&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109-3/%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D865&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=zh-TW&twu=1&u=http://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109-2/&usg=ALkJrhhIZJdCas83L1cY7KorVkjUy0XPAA

http://translate.google.co.uk/translate?hl=en&sl=zh-TW&u=http://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109-3/&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109-3/%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D865&sa=X&ei=26L5UMr1KMeo0AW5p4DoCA&ved=0CD4Q7gEwAA

http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&ei=26L5UMr1KMeo0AW5p4DoCA&hl=en&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109-3/%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26tbo%3Dd%26biw%3D1920%26bih%3D865&rurl=translate.google.co.uk&sl=zh-TW&twu=1&u=http://www.xfastest.com/cms/tid-96109-4/&usg=ALkJrhhlvgP9oRCB507uYzsmdD-L-XWbVA

Hardly more than an unboxing quick look mind you.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Ughhh... I don't know what I'm going to do.
> 
> I kinda want to preorder from Amazon for $280 "Free Shipping" in case prices go up on the Release date and to be certain that I'll be with the first to get my hands on one
> 
> But at the same time I would like to get it from Newegg because I never shopped from Amazon and I'm well familiarized with Newegg by now, but Newegg doesn't even have it Listed yet.
> 
> Decisions decisions.


Amazon is safe, their pricing is quite competitive with a lot of other online retailers and their service is very good. Returns are also very simple with Amazon as they have an automated system setup for returns in case you're not satisfied/interested/product defect/etc.

I've already gone and "preordered" a VG248QE from them, hopefully they'll be getting them in soon. I also noticed that a 3rd party seller on Amazon had the 248 in stock and was selling it at $310 + $15 shipping, maybe that'll be more in line with what we'll be seeing from other retailers?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Battou62*
> 
> Whats wrong with the 27"? I feel like going from the VE278Q to this monitor would be more of a side grade.


It all comes down to pixel dot pitch, at 1080P with AA it will look a lot better on a 24" vs a 27" screen and so on! That's why I want the 23" version!


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> I've already gone and "preordered" a VG248QE from them, hopefully they'll be getting them in soon. I also noticed that a 3rd party seller on Amazon had the 248 in stock and was selling it at $310 + $15 shipping, maybe that'll be more in line with what we'll be seeing from other retailers?


That guy says he has 2 in stock though, it's likely he has a couple and is just taking advantage of the fact that he's first to market with them and upping the price a tad. I'm sure people will order them, but I can save the money and wait it out


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> That guy says he has 2 in stock though, it's likely he has a couple and is just taking advantage of the fact that he's first to market with them and upping the price a tad. I'm sure people will order them, but I can save the money and wait it out


But you can get it direct through Amazon for $280 with Free shipping (Preorder).

I'm waiting on someone to get back with me about some questions I had about Amazon so I can place my order today. Besides, I highly doubted that people can find it for less than $280 when it releases.

I don't even think that "Guy" has them in stock already. I think is just for advertisement.


----------



## Ourselves

I just placed my order from Amazon. It says on there webpage they have 2 left in stock when I ordered. My email says currently out of stock... So i think they do that on purpose. That way they have people lined up waiting for new shipments. 280 seems like a good price. I will check back when I receive it if ever.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I'm waiting on someone to get back with me about some questions I had about Amazon so I can place my order today. Besides, I highly doubted that people can find it for less than $280 when it releases.


You mean this?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Amazon is safe, their pricing is quite competitive with a lot of other online retailers and their service is very good. Returns are also very simple with Amazon as they have an automated system setup for returns in case you're not satisfied/interested/product defect/etc.


----
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> But you can get it direct through Amazon for $280 with Free shipping (Preorder).


We know that, just pointing out that earlier today, no one else had it. Now another seller actually says he has 2 in stock, albeit it's more expensive. And why not? If you're the only one with any stock, you might as well charge a bit more, eh?

I think I might hold out a bit just to see if Newegg is going to stock it myself. Amazon's free shipping is quite slow, so I'll bide my time for a little bit and see what happens.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> I think I might hold out a bit just to see if Newegg is going to stock it myself. Amazon's free shipping is quite slow, so I'll bide my time for a little bit and see what happens.


Indeed.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Ughhh... I don't know what I'm going to do.
> 
> I kinda want to preorder from Amazon for $280 "Free Shipping" in case prices go up on the Release date and to be certain that I'll be with the first to get my hands on one
> 
> But at the same time I would like to get it from Newegg because I never shopped from Amazon and I'm well familiarized with Newegg by now, but Newegg doesn't even have it Listed yet.
> 
> Decisions decisions.


Newegg blows. They charge a restocking fee for literally everything you purchase. Amazon is nothing short of amazing if buying directly from them. Even better if you have Prime.


----------



## beastmith

Hey guys, just a few hours ago, Amazon had 3 stocks of these monitors.

Do you guys think the price on Amazon will go up when they are actually released?

How does compare to BENQ XL2420T? price, quality, feature?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Newegg blows. They charge a restocking fee for literally everything you purchase. Amazon is nothing short of amazing if buying directly from them. Even better if you have Prime.
> Yup I stopped buying from newegg because of that, Amazon+Prime FTW!


----------



## Ourselves

Dont trust Amazons 3 stocks. I ordered when they said they had "2" stocks left. Once my order went throw and i got an email inside the email it said temp out of stock. There website says out right now so i really dont think I will get the first batch that comes out.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourselves*
> 
> Dont trust Amazons 3 stocks. I ordered when they said they had "2" stocks left. Once my order went throw and i got an email inside the email it said temp out of stock. There website says out right now so i really dont think I will get the first batch that comes out.


The in-stock status isn't exactly live, there's a delay!


----------



## PCM2

What questions did you have about Amazon? I am quite familiar with them and may be able to help.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Newegg blows. They charge a restocking fee for literally everything you purchase. Amazon is nothing short of amazing if buying directly from them. Even better if you have Prime.


Newegg to me is absolutely hassle free and I love shopping there, I got all my Parts for my rig from them August last year. They are awesome! I called Newegg not long ago wanting to get a Refund for a Large Print Keyboard I had bought for my Parents for Christmas so they could see the keys easier. But I was 2 days passed my refund date, so the Rep put me on hold to see if she could do an exception and allow me to RMA for a full refund. After being on hold for 5 minutes, she told me that she couldn't get in touch with the department to authorize the RMA process, but that for my trouble that "Newegg" was going to give me a *FREE $25* Coupon for my next purchase from them







Turns out my dad had spilled a little grape juice on the Shift key so it was getting stock, after finding hte issue I cleaned it and their Keyboard is working great! No need to RMA. So I got the $25 and got to keep a good keyboard lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> What questions did you have about Amazon? I am quite familiar with them and may be able to help.


Alright, thanks.

Basically I being looking online but couldn't find any direct answers. But the stuff that concerns me a little about buying from Amazon for the first time are:

1) What is their Return Policy, in this case for "monitors"? including What is the refund period and how long is the return Period?
2) What is their dead pixel policy?
3) In the case I need to RMA the monitor for an exchange due to faulty merchandise. Would I have to pay the return shipping or would they pay for the return shipping?
4) Do they have restocking fees or any "Hidden" fees of sorts for returns or refunds?
5) How complicated is it to actually go through this process?

I think that's basically all my concerns.
I know the monitor has a 3 year warranty it self from the manufacturer (Asus) but I'm worried about the "Retailers" Policy's, in this case Amazon, mainly because i have never done business with them before


----------



## PCM2

Sorry I had a brain freeze there. I am only really familiar with the policy specifics of Amazon.co.uk, being British.









I know that some people buy monitors from Amazon (in the US) and return them simply because they are unsatisfied or they simply changed their mind. Unlike Newegg, they don't have a hefty restocking fee (15% last time I checked?) and they will handle the return swiftly and arrange the courier for you. You will have to pay return postage, I believe - unless the item is faulty then you don't have to pay anything.

It would be good if somebody with direct experience of Amazon in the US could confirm this though as I may have some of the specifics wrong.


----------



## Skylit

That is correct.

Fee + return shipping on a monitor isn't pleasant.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> That is correct.
> 
> Fee + return shipping on a monitor isn't pleasant.


Did you buy yours from Amazon already?


----------



## TheYonderGod

I just pre-ordered one from Amazon.. I almost bought the one already in stock for $310, but that's $45 more including tax and shipping.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Did it say for you what was the estimated delivery date?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Did it say for you what was the estimated delivery date?


No, it says "Delivery estimate:We'll notify you by email when we have an estimated delivery date for this item. It will ship separately. You can cancel at any time."


----------



## EpicSurvivor

I know this is going to be a noob question but I really don't know since I have never owned or used a monitor with more than 60hz..

But what is the difference between DUAL LINK DVI-I and DUAL LINK DVI-D?
Also, to be able to get the full benefit and potential of 144Hz that the VG248QE offers which one should be used?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I know this is going to be a noob question but I really don't know since I have never owned or used a monitor with more than 60hz..
> 
> But what is the difference between DUAL LINK DVI-I and DUAL LINK DVI-D?
> Also, to be able to get the full benefit and potential of 144Hz that the VG248QE offers which one should be used?


'D' is digital only, 'I' includes pins for analog so you can use a passive DVI to VGA adapter.
http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/#specifications
The specs say Dual-link DVI-D, so that's what you'll want to use, just use the cable it comes with. I'm going to have to get a displayport cable so I can continue using my DVI secondary monitor because my graphics card only has 1 DVI port :/


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> 'D' is digital only, 'I' includes pins for analog so you can use a passive DVI to VGA adapter.
> http://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/#specifications
> The specs say Dual-link DVI-D, so that's what you'll want to use, just use the cable it comes with. I'm going to have to get a displayport cable so I can continue using my DVI secondary monitor because my graphics card only has 1 DVI port :/


Excellent! Thank you much!


----------



## senna89

Other news about it ?


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Other news about it ?


What more would you like to know?


----------



## dmasteR

Any reviews for this monitor yet? (Input lag)


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Other news about it ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Any reviews for this monitor yet? (Input lag)


BUMP!


----------



## mr. biggums

Anyone in canada canadacomputers just listed it for $299 not in stock as of yet but I assume they should start appearing in a few days nothing yet from ncix or tigerdirect though.


----------



## whybother

Euro ETA was 21st Jan. Then 23rd Jan. Now 25th Jan. I'm seeing a pattern


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Somebody posted a link on another Forum that says the *"Expected Release Date is 1st Feb 2013"*
BTW I don't think is required I mention the persons user name (?)

Anyway Here is the Link
http://shop.magicboxsolutions.com/asus-vg248qe-24-3d-ready-led-lcd/


----------



## Ourselves

Looks like its been pushed back to feb 13th from you link:/


----------



## Neoburai

Looks like the monitors have arrived at Tiger Direct. They're a bit more than Amazon's preorder however. $310 + tax + shipping. NewEgg needs to get with the program :/

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7650118


----------



## Systemlord

I don't understand why Asus isn't offering a glossy screen version of these monitors, the colors pop out at you!


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I don't understand why Asus isn't offering a glossy screen version of these monitors, the colors pop out at you!


there can never exist the perfect product


----------



## Miller31

I bought one ,on the way.Supposedly there in between matte and glossy .We`l see .It is my first lcd


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> I bought one ,on the way.Supposedly there in between matte and glossy .Will see .It is my first lcd


Nice, let us know when it ships and when you get it please! Hopefully this means Amazon's will be in stock soon.


----------



## lukem5

yeah this is startin to piss me off I need this thing stocked by newegg so I can use shoprunner. This stupid amazon seller wants to charge me almost $100 to ship this thing to hawaii.

*** newegg!


----------



## Miller31

it shipped ..be here Tuesday


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> it shipped ..be here Tuesday


Unnnnnnnnnnnnnnnghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. I want mine so bad >_<;


----------



## Thork

I want to buy three of these, but waiting for them to arrive at Frys. There is a Frys down the street from me and would be able to easily return a monitor with dead pixels. I hate dead pixels..


----------



## grandpatzer

A review on the display


----------



## Skylit

Waiting for Prad.

It's not worth anything to me unless I get an idea of comparable input latency to other displays.


----------



## Miller31

update mine will be here today..


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> update mine will be here today..


Awesome. Please update asap









<3


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> update mine will be here today..


Great! Will you do a review for us? I mean just share your thoughts with us when you get it and take some pictures. That would be cool if you could


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Waiting for Prad.
> 
> It's not worth anything to me unless I get an idea of comparable input latency to other displays.


That's the least of possible problems with this monitor...

The 27" version has something like 4ms input lag, but it's colors just aren't as good as a Samsung TN panel. I'm sure this monitor will be an exact repeat of that.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> That's the least of possible problems with this monitor...
> 
> The 27" version has something like 4ms input lag, but it's colors just aren't as good as a Samsung TN panel. I'm sure this monitor will be an exact repeat of that.


I like to differ, I think is going to be largely similar to my 24" 60hz Asus VE248H (Image Wise*) and I have being very pleased with this monitor other than it only has 60hz.

*EDIT:* Oh gosh, I just realized that there were 5 pages to the Review, no wonder lol. I hope is better for 2D than they make it sound









Because even if there are better 2D monitors out there I don't see £300 ($474) being even close to a possibility for me. Bummer


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0ach*
> 
> That's the least of possible problems with this monitor...
> 
> The 27" version has something like 4ms input lag, but it's colors just aren't as good as a Samsung TN panel. I'm sure this monitor will be an exact repeat of that.


5.1ms or ~200hz. And isn't a simple matter of panels. Hardware choices, firmware.. EE all make a significant difference.

With that said, I would prefer it if the actual latency was closer to 3ms~ If not, I'll prob just grab an overpriced benQ...


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> A review on the display


Review rates 2D kind of poor... bummer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> With that said, I would prefer it if the actual latency was closer to 3ms~ If not, I'll prob just grab an overpriced benQ...


Given that review up there, it states there are much better monitors at the 2D level, but then never says what they are! Frustrating, because that's what I'm looking for. I'm looking at the BenQ as well, but was hoping to not spend $400 on a 24" 120hz panel.


----------



## PCM2

Don't take home a 'bad message' from the review about 2D image quality without looking at what they actually test. To summarise their negatives:

- Some black uniformity issues. Varies between units and still 'above average' in their tests.
- White uniformity issues, again varies between units. Sometimes review samples go through rough treatment (they are transported a lot) which may cause the sort of patching they talked about.
- Viewing angles. This is a TN panel, no surprises there.
- Matte surface eating away at clarity. Shouldn't come as a surprise if you've done your research.

There is no real exploration of colour performance, nor any quantifiable data such as contrast ratios. It does mention that they recorded a gamma of 2.18 in the sRGB mode which is a good start (although they incorrectly called it 'gamut' which doesn't make sense).

I'll have a proper review on my website when ASUS finally get their act together over here in the UK.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Don't take home a 'bad message' from the review about 2D image quality without looking at what they actually test. To summarise their negatives:
> 
> - Some black uniformity issues. Varies between units and still 'above average' in their tests.
> - White uniformity issues, again varies between units. Sometimes review samples go through rough treatment (they are transported a lot) which may cause the sort of patching they talked about.
> - Viewing angles. This is a TN panel, no surprises there.
> - Matte surface eating away at clarity. Shouldn't come as a surprise if you've done your research.
> 
> There is no real exploration of colour performance, nor any quantifiable data such as contrast ratios. It does mention that they recorded a gamma of 2.18 in the sRGB mode which is a good start (although they incorrectly called it 'gamut' which doesn't make sense).
> 
> I'll have a proper review on my website when ASUS finally get their act together over here in the UK.


Was about to PM you asking if you were going to do a review, but guess you were ahead of me.


----------



## Cavi

The worst part of this... is that I just started a new job and have a gorgeous looking imac now with an LG IPS panel inside of it... I wasn't originally looking at IPS but... wow.

Originally I was looking at response times so I was looking at TN, but hey if I could have the best of both worlds...


----------



## whybother

Looks to be available on Amazon.co.uk via third parties. Wouldn't trust any of them myself tho, being shipped from Germany. Price is a little better than the review claims at £288, but that's still £70 more than the USA price even with taxes added.


----------



## PCM2

Well if it's available in Germany... It's getting closer! Come on Amazon.co.uk proper.


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Well if it's available in Germany... It's getting closer! Come on Amazon.co.uk proper.


I registered just to reply to your post! You need to get one of these monitors and sort out a proper "gamer" review, if the regular public has one, so should you, order one from the USA. You should have a sponsor man you write top-notch industry leading pc monitors reviews.

PCMONITORS.INFO









FTW!


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Looks to be available on Amazon.co.uk via third parties. Wouldn't trust any of them myself tho, being shipped from Germany. Price is a little better than the review claims at £288, but that's still £70 more than the USA price even with taxes added.


But the UK has all of the taxes in the world to cover so everything costs significantly more








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Well if it's available in Germany... It's getting closer! Come on Amazon.co.uk proper.


Been waiting and waiting, no retailers have replied to anything I've asked with availability, but here's hoping.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Now available on Newegg! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313&Tpk=ASUS%20VG248QE

Just ordered mine


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Now available on Newegg! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313&Tpk=ASUS%20VG248QE
> 
> Just ordered mine


Yes Zir!!! Just ordered mine when I saw the Link!
I only paid $263 cause I had a Promo Code from a few weeks back hahah So sweet!
















3 day Shipping is awesome!


----------



## lukem5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Now available on Newegg! http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313&Tpk=ASUS%20VG248QE
> 
> Just ordered mine


thank you 100% sir. just ordered mine from newegg. Not gonna go on the 1 month amazon waiting list.


----------



## Neoburai

Awesome. Ordered 3 for surround. Can't wait to nuke this busted LG. While busted, this LG still has close to zero input lag. I'll do some side-by-side testing. There a good utility for testing input lag?


----------



## Doubleome

Shops here in Holland are starting to sell this monitor. But to be clear I currently have a gen 1 Nvidia 3D vision kit, 2D lightboost will work with this right ? Dont need a build in emitter ?


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> The worst part of this... is that I just started a new job and have a gorgeous looking imac now with an LG IPS panel inside of it... I wasn't originally looking at IPS but... wow.
> 
> Originally I was looking at response times so I was looking at TN, but hey if I could have the best of both worlds...


You really can have the best of both worlds with SOME IPS. I played through Crysis on the Dell 2209WA IPS panel for instance. This panel looked better in motion than any TN panel I had ever used before, even the 2ms ones. I think it's pixel rise and fall was actually lower than the Samsung 120hz panels.

The Samsung 120hz panels aren't really a good example though because there are many 60hz TN panels that have faster pixel response than it does, even with it's superior refresh rate. I think the Asus 144hz has 1/2 or 1/3rd the ghosting of the Samsung 120hz, but it has worse picture quality.


----------



## Cr4zy

The price variation on amazon.co.uk from German sellers is £61, Top price £342 really?


----------



## subinbar

I'd really like to hear some comparisons between this monitor and the BenQ XL2420T/XL2420TX. I just purchased the XL2420TX and I do like it, but even with lightstep it still doesn't quite pull of the CRT thing completely. I do have to say the ergonomics and input options are probably the best out there.

I'd be curious to hear if anyone has compared both of these, and if the Asus at 144hz gives an improvement on ghosting and response time. I play a lot of Counter Strike so I really notice those things.

I'm also curious about image quality. After tweaking, the BenQ looks pretty darn good, but has room for improvement.

I still have a while that I can return it to Amazon, so if this new Asus VG248QE beats it I'm definitely exchanging it.

Thanks!


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> I registered just to reply to your post! You need to get one of these monitors and sort out a proper "gamer" review, if the regular public has one, so should you, order one from the USA. You should have a sponsor man you write top-notch industry leading pc monitors reviews.
> 
> PCMONITORS.INFO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FTW!


Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'll definitely be trying to get my hands on one, be it from ASUS and their PR team or a retailer.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Thanks for the words of encouragement. I'll definitely be trying to get my hands on one, be it from ASUS and their PR team or a retailer.


will you do input lag testing?
If will, what method will be used?


----------



## Cavi

Blargh... OoS on the 'egg now... ha!


----------



## leezilla

That was fast, glad I got one in while they had them.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Someone named Aaron wrote a review on Amazon for the VG248QE. He gave it a rating of 3 Stars out of 5. http://www.amazon.com/VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-Monitor/dp/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359236270&sr=8-1&keywords=vg248qe

Pros:
+144hz eliminates almost all motion blur in games.
If you have the computer to push them higher frames.
60hz vs 144hz is night and day.
+ I haven't noticed any input lag at all in various games.
+Price is right for this tech
+I love the adjustable stand
+Asus OSD is easy to navigate with good options to calibrate
+Very easy to fine tune using Spyder 4 elite
Negatives:
- Very poor luminance uniformity. Spyder 4 showed 35% difference on upper left sector.
- All 4 Asus monitors purchased in last 2 months all had stuck pixels. (Three pb278q returned with zero problems because Amazon is the best in the business)
-Major backlight bleed
-Worst colors out of box I have ever seen. Spyder 4 elite made this look half way decent.
-Asus claims 80000000:1 dynamic contrast and Spyder 4 says its 420:1 and colors look like it. My Samsung px2370 that is years old demolishes this panel on colors.

Most these problems point to quality control IMO. I won't buy another Asus monitor again.
Will update once I use this more. Wont even try to Rma this because i know the replacement will have more stuck pixels then the single green one I have in upper left corner.Last note Seller Spicy Bomb was awesome with awesome packaging and speedy shipping


----------



## Arc0s

He updated the review after gaming on it lol.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> He updated the review after gaming on it lol.


Lol he sure did! haha.


----------



## hamzatm

PCM2 I read your XL2411T review with interest, and also happened upon your comments on the lightboost tweak to enable apparently CRT-like motion. You basically inferred that you would not be writing anything about testing compatible monitors with the tweak enabled so as to cater for the majority of readers (although do plan to write an article dedicated to pixel smoothness etc). From an advice perspective, you aren't losing anything by commenting on your thoughts regarding the tech in use on a first hand basis, in fact on the contrary are catering to a wider audience. You don't have to rate the monitor based on how bit performs with 2D lightboost, just tell us what you thought of it on the monitor in a few short sentences, basically as a side note or something. It would help raise awareness that such a trick is possible, but the main advantage of this is that if will give people who are interested some useful information.

Anyway, I post this here in the hope that your review on the Asus will include perhaps a small section with information on how it performs in 2D lightboost mode.

Thanks and I do look forward to your review, as well as he upcoming article on pixel persistence and blurring effects!


----------



## zeblade

Well I bought it from Amazon to see if I like it and not in stock yet. You know to buy or not to buy based on only what some guy or site says is not wise. Prad will even tell you to try it your self or else people just get pissed at the reviewer lol.


----------



## beastmith

OMG! I was too late!!! No more stocks in Newegg anymore at this time








How long do you guys think it will be on stock again?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> PCM2 I read your XL2411T review with interest, and also happened upon your comments on the lightboost tweak to enable apparently CRT-like motion. You basically inferred that you would not be writing anything about testing compatible monitors with the tweak enabled so as to cater for the majority of readers (although do plan to write an article dedicated to pixel smoothness etc). From an advice perspective, you aren't losing anything by commenting on your thoughts regarding the tech in use on a first hand basis, in fact on the contrary are catering to a wider audience. You don't have to rate the monitor based on how bit performs with 2D lightboost, just tell us what you thought of it on the monitor in a few short sentences, basically as a side note or something. It would help raise awareness that such a trick is possible, but the main advantage of this is that if will give people who are interested some useful information.
> 
> Anyway, I post this here in the hope that your review on the Asus will include perhaps a small section with information on how it performs in 2D lightboost mode.
> 
> Thanks and I do look forward to your review, as well as he upcoming article on pixel persistence and blurring effects!


My main test system is AMD-GPU based so it would be difficult to even give a proper subjective analysis. The Nvidia system used for calibration is a design system that isn't to be used for gaming (it isn't mine, incidentally.







). I do agree about raising awareness, though. I certainly aim to at least test if Lightboost works on the monitor (no doubt it will) and link people to further information on how to activate it for themselves. I really don't see the harm in this.









I am also working on an article exploring the factors influencing a monitor's responsiveness. This might not be anything new to most of you guys but will perhaps put some perspective on things. I will be trying to explain everything with simple and easy to remember diagrams. I will also be exploring strobing backlights and (with a little help from Mark Rejhon) introducing the idea of Motion Equivalence Ratio as a means of measuring how smooth motion on a monitor should appear with respect to our natural eye movements. This will be a great outlet for raising awareness of Lightboost and should help me discuss the possible future direction with manufacturers.


----------



## beastmith

They have stocks in Newegg but then this comes up everytime! T^T

We apologize for the inconvenience. At this time, item (VG248QE ) has been removed from your shopping cart because of insufficient stock and/or it cannot be shipped to your location.


----------



## renji1337

SAYS OOS for me?


----------



## whybother

I'd be interested in a Benq XL2411t vs Asus VG248qe input lag test. As can be seen in the prad.de review of the VG278he, Asus really don't seem to care about input lag, actually increasing it by 2ms over the VG278h.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> OMG! I was too late!!! No more stocks in Newegg anymore at this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long do you guys think it will be on stock again?


No telling man. But you could sign up for Auto-Notify.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Now that is a sweet price, its about time that someone releases a lightboost monitor in this price range.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> My main test system is AMD-GPU based so it would be difficult to even give a proper subjective analysis. The Nvidia system used for calibration is a design system that isn't to be used for gaming (it isn't mine, incidentally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I do agree about raising awareness, though. I certainly aim to at least test if Lightboost works on the monitor (no doubt it will) and link people to further information on how to activate it for themselves. I really don't see the harm in this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am also working on an article exploring the factors influencing a monitor's responsiveness. This might not be anything new to most of you guys but will perhaps put some perspective on things. I will be trying to explain everything with simple and easy to remember diagrams. I will also be exploring strobing backlights and (with a little help from Mark Rejhon) introducing the idea of Motion Equivalence Ratio as a means of measuring how smooth motion on a monitor should appear with respect to our natural eye movements. This will be a great outlet for raising awareness of Lightboost and should help me discuss the possible future direction with manufacturers.


Ahh that explains it no problem then









Thanks for the response, I'll look out for your article on factors of monitor responsiveness, it will be nice to have an accessible source of how the stuff works all in one place.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I don't know if I missed it but is this display matte or glossy?


----------



## Ourselves

matte


----------



## hamzatm

Would the only good glossy 120Hz or more be the Samsung S23A700D and the like? (S27A, 750D, 900D etc)


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Would the only good glossy 120Hz or more be the Samsung S23A700D and the like? (S27A, 750D, 900D etc)


I believe the Asus VG236H also has a Glossy screen. And it has 120Hz, and is 3D Capable. (Could be wrong though)


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I believe the Asus VG236H also has a Glossy screen. And it has 120Hz, and is 3D Capable. (Could be wrong though)


Ah OK. I mentioned the Sammy due to the inexistent ghosting and that. Which one is actually better anyone know offhand?

OK I'll google it..


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Ah OK. I mentioned the Sammy due to the inexistent ghosting and that. Which one is actually better anyone know offhand?
> 
> OK I'll google it..


If you are referring between the Sammy and the Asus VG236H I mentioned. Then here is a video I found comparing picture quality side by side.





I spoke with the guy "240hzTeIaStorm" and he said that the Sammy has better colors and that it looks very good but the input lag is higher on the Sammy.

As gaming priority he told me that it went like this.

1)VG236H
2)700D
3)BenQ XLT2410

He said the Asus was the best choice because it had the best balance between visual quality and input lag, all though the Sammy has better response time. You are correct he said the Sammy had the least Ghosting but I can't remember what all else he said, so you might want to ask him.

EDIT: Here is the video I was looking for at first.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Would the only good glossy 120Hz or more be the Samsung S23A700D and the like? (S27A, 750D, 900D etc)


The original 23" Asus 120hz display is glossy too.

I don't know why you would want a matte finish on a 3d display. It produces an annoying artifact in 3d across the entire screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I spoke with the guy "240hzTeIaStorm" and he said that the Sammy has better colors and that it looks very good but the input lag is higher on the Sammy.


He is wrong, thats not what Prad.de measured with an oscilloscope.

The Samsung 120hz displays have rather high input lag for a 120hz tn display. They clearly aren't bypassing the scaler like most other gaming oriented displays.

His results are way off from every review that I've read on these displays. NCX, who's opinion I trust on the subject also seems to back up Prad's testing.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> If you are referring between the Sammy and the Asus VG236H I mentioned. Then here is a video I found comparing picture quality side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke with the guy "240hzTeIaStorm" and he said that the Sammy has better colors and that it looks very good *but the input lag is higher on the Sammy.*
> 
> He said the Asus was the best choice because it had the best balance between visual quality and input lag, all though the Sammy has better response time. You are correct he said the Sammy had the least Ghosting but I can't remember what all else he said, so you might want to ask him.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> The Samsung 120hz displays have rather high input lag for a 120hz tn displayThey clearly aren't bypassing the scaler like most other gaming oriented displays.
> 
> His results are way off from every review that I've read on these displays. NCX, who's opinion I trust on the subject also seems to back up Prad's testing.


That's the same thing I said







lol. But yea I'm not claiming he is the final authority when it comes to the subject either though.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Apparently I can't read.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Apparently I can't read.


Hahah is cool.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I believe the Asus VG236H also has a Glossy screen. And it has 120Hz, and is 3D Capable. (Could be wrong though)


Those aren't available anymore, good luck finding one! I'm also looking for a 23"-24" 1920x1080 120Hz with a glosy screen, there doesn't seem to be many available. I will never go back to matte screens!


----------



## GarTheConquer

I love my 3 x VG236H surround setup other than the monitors do not have a DP connection so I have to use a crumby DP to DVI active adapter to get 120Hz which keeps overheating.

So I am going to get one of these new DP enabled VG248QE's as soon as they are in stock on Newegg.ca so that I can hopefully enjoy hassle free 120Hz surround with no stupid AMD approved dongle.


----------



## hamzatm

What about the VG236HE? Same as VG236H or worse?


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> What about the VG236HE? Same as VG236H or worse?


I think they are the same except the 3D glasses are not included with the E model. I think the E was discontinued as well though.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> What about the VG236HE? Same as VG236H or worse?


Personally I don't know the difference.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> I think they are the same except the 3D glasses are not included with the E model. I think the E was discontinued as well though.


This. The VG236H comes with the Nvidia 3D Vision Kit and glasses while the VG236HE does not.

I wish companies would release both a matte and glossy version.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> If you are referring between the Sammy and the Asus VG236H I mentioned. Then here is a video I found comparing picture quality side by side.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spoke with the guy "240hzTeIaStorm" and he said that the Sammy has better colors and that it looks very good but the input lag is higher on the Sammy.
> 
> As gaming priority he told me that it went like this.
> 
> 1)VG236H
> 2)700D
> 3)BenQ XLT2410
> 
> He said the Asus was the best choice because it had the best balance between visual quality and input lag, all though the Sammy has better response time. You are correct he said the Sammy had the least Ghosting but I can't remember what all else he said, so you might want to ask him.
> 
> EDIT: Here is the video I was looking for at first.


What do you mean the Samsung has better responce time?

I have the 700D, I like it, I'll wait for next generation TN panels and hopefuly then there will be a low input lag Glossy TN.
good colors also please









I'll consider this Asus, seems it's matte and colors/image quality are good or bad(?)


----------



## lukem5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> What do you mean the Samsung has better responce time?
> 
> I have the 700D, I like it, I'll wait for next generation TN panels and hopefuly then there will be a low input lag Glossy TN.
> good colors also please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll consider this Asus, seems it's matte and colors/image quality are good or bad(?)


The first set of reviews seem lackluster. At this early point in the monitors release it is hard to tell the overall quality of the monitor. And by that I mean it lacks a set of features that a manufacturer should get right the first time, such as luminescence uniformity,out of box colors, contrast, etc. Asus has had a bad rep with these things in the past, and it seems they have failed yet again based on the few reviews on the vg248qe we have received thus far. Still yet I have ordered this monitor in hopes of proving the few reviews out wrong and hoping that they are flukes of the true quality product that asus has to offer us.

However based on past history of poor quality control with asus I believe this monitor will give sub-par results as compared to current monitors of the same stature.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lukem5*
> 
> The first set of reviews seem lackluster. At this early point in the monitors release it is hard to tell the overall quality of the monitor. And by that I mean it lacks a set of features that a manufacturer should get right the first time, such as luminescence uniformity,out of box colors, contrast, etc. Asus has had a bad rep with these things in the past, and it seems they have failed yet again based on the few reviews on the vg248qe we have received thus far. Still yet I have ordered this monitor in hopes of proving the few reviews out wrong and hoping that they are flukes of the true quality product that asus has to offer us.
> 
> However based on past history of poor quality control with asus I believe this monitor will give sub-par results as compared to current monitors of the same stature.


yes that's a shame, I know Asus has bad reputation.

considering it's a matte display it has to be as good as my 700d when it comes to picture quality.
Still I'm most likely going to keep waiting for a good quality gloss display hopefuly this year


----------



## Arc0s

Hi guys Amazon sent me an email with an estimated delivery date February 4th to the 6th.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Well looks like mine is going to be late from Newegg. I bought it on 1/25/2013 (Friday) and I just now got the "Tracking Number" and it just got shipped at 10AM this morning from Cali, and I'm NC so it doesn't seem like it will arrive here in time.

I specifically paid for *3 day shipping* , so yea. It should be here by Tuesday (tomorrow) if its on time, but no later than Wednesday. If it is then I'm going to call Newegg and tell them I'm not satisfied and that I should be given a "Promo Code" for my next purchase since the item got here late


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Well looks like mine is going to be late from Newegg. I bought it on 1/25/2013 (Friday) and I just now got the "Tracking Number" and it just got shipped at 10AM this morning from Cali, and I'm NC so it doesn't seem like it will arrive here in time.
> 
> I specifically paid for *3 day shipping* , so yea. It should be here by Tuesday (tomorrow) if its on time, but no later than Wednesday. If it is then I'm going to call Newegg and tell them I'm not satisfied and that I should be given a "Promo Code" for my next purchase since the item got here late


At least you got your tracking number. I contacted them today for the same reason. I got the answer I expected. There's a 1-2 business day processing period for any order. Saturday and Sunday aren't business days. You'll have it 3 days from today, which is appropriate for what you paid for accounting for processing.


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Well looks like mine is going to be late from Newegg. I bought it on 1/25/2013 (Friday) and I just now got the "Tracking Number" and it just got shipped at 10AM this morning from Cali, and I'm NC so it doesn't seem like it will arrive here in time.
> 
> I specifically paid for *3 day shipping* , so yea. It should be here by Tuesday (tomorrow) if its on time, but no later than Wednesday. If it is then I'm going to call Newegg and tell them I'm not satisfied and that I should be given a "Promo Code" for my next purchase since the item got here late


3-day shipping counts from when they ship your item (today), not when you place the order. This is standard practice. Had you paid the rush processing order fee, it would have been processed and sent the same day.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoburai*
> 
> Saturday and Sunday aren't business days. You'll have it 3 days from today, which is appropriate for what you paid for accounting for processing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> 3-day shipping counts from when they ship your item (today), not when you place the order. This is standard practice. Had you paid the rush processing order fee, it would have been processed and sent the same day.


Ohhh okay, because I had the initial belief that it started to count 24 Hours after someone places the order. If that's not the case then I'll just have to wait and see.









Also, I thought Saturdays counted as a Business day at least in the "Warehouse", but I guess they don't. I really had nothing valid to confirm my belief, I was just basing it on previous experiences.


----------



## CallsignVega

This monitor is inexpensive enough for me to attempt the removal of the matte coating and applying a gloss 3M coating. Just curious if there are people out there that would pay for such a service on a monitor like this if it turns out well? Like Samsungs gloss panels which are very good, TN panels benefit the most from being glossy as they have the worst colors and image quality to begin with.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This monitor is inexpensive enough for me to attempt the removal of the matte coating and applying a gloss 3M coating. Just curious if there are people out there that would pay for such a service on a monitor like this if it turns out well? Like Samsungs gloss panels which are very good, TN panels benefit the most from being glossy as they have the worst colors and image quality to begin with.


Didn't know one could do that. After you remove a coating, is it glossy? If not, Iwas thinking that even if you spray gloss coating on a matte surface, you would kind of have the worst of two worlds?


----------



## CallsignVega

It is glossy underneath once the matte layer is removed, but the polarization layer is exposed to damage. Not something I consider marketable. My screens would have a regular durable gloss protection layer like OEM.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Murzkilla from [H]ard Forum removed the coating from his ZR2740W and used a protection layer, you should PM him Vega.


----------



## Arc0s

AG coating removal:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This monitor is inexpensive enough for me to attempt the removal of the matte coating and applying a gloss 3M coating. Just curious if there are people out there that would pay for such a service on a monitor like this if it turns out well? Like Samsungs gloss panels which are very good, TN panels benefit the most from being glossy as they have the worst colors and image quality to begin with.


Dang. I don't know about that man. Me personally I wouldn't even attempt to do such feat, or even let someone try it on my monitor unless they are "Certified" in some way lol. All thought If you could turn the VG248QE screen to glossy, I can Imagine the difference would be great!


----------



## CallsignVega

No, I am well versed in the method. Just curious if there are any people that would pay extra to have one of these 144 Hz screens converted to glossy protected. I guess I can go ahead and do it and put it up for sale and see what happens. Especially TN panels look far superior gloss versus matte.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, I am well versed in the method. Just curious if there are any people that would pay extra to have one of these 144 Hz screens converted to glossy protected. I guess I can go ahead and do it and put it up for sale and see what happens. Especially TN panels look far superior gloss versus matte.


I would be interested if the turnaround time and price is good. PM me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, I am well versed in the method. Just curious if there are any people that would pay extra to have one of these 144 Hz screens converted to glossy protected. I guess I can go ahead and do it and put it up for sale and see what happens. Especially TN panels look far superior gloss versus matte.


This is kinda off topic, but how thick is the matte layer? My current monitor has a scratch on it, is it likely that it's only on the matte layer and I could take it off and it would be fine?
Personally I hate glossy monitors, my laptop has a glossy screen and it's so hard to see anything on it unless it's dark in my room. Outside or near the window I can just forget about even trying.


----------



## beastmith

Hey guys, I also bought my VG248QE from Newegg on Sunday. Use my shoprunner account for 2day shipping but then it seems like FEDEX will be delivering it this time. Since the past two years, UPS has been delivering my orders. It also seems like my estimated shipping will on Wednesday even though I paid for the 2 day. I really want to get it already!


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Hey guys, I also bought my VG248QE from Newegg on Sunday. Use my shoprunner account for 2day shipping but then it seems like FEDEX will be delivering it this time. Since the past two years, UPS has been delivering my orders. It also seems like my estimated shipping will on Wednesday even though I paid for the 2 day. I really want to get it already!


Yea I paid for 3 day shipping on Friday and mine gets here this Thursday. And yes oddly enough is through FEDEX.


----------



## Vikhr

Apparently mine will be arriving on Wednesday although I don't recognize the carrier that Newegg is using which is Ontrac. Hopefully it actually gets here since Ontrac doesn't seem to be a terribly reliable carrier.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Hey guys, I also bought my VG248QE from Newegg on Sunday. Use my shoprunner account for 2day shipping but then it seems like FEDEX will be delivering it this time. Since the past two years, UPS has been delivering my orders. It also seems like my estimated shipping will on Wednesday even though I paid for the 2 day. I really want to get it already!


It doesn't count weekends or the first day when it is shipped out (unless you get lucky and it's shipped very early in the day and you live close to the warehouse sometimes) so 2 days = Tues, Weds. I ordered mine on Friday with shoprunner and it wont be here til Weds either. And mine is still with UPS.


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, I am well versed in the method. Just curious if there are any people that would pay extra to have one of these 144 Hz screens converted to glossy protected. I guess I can go ahead and do it and put it up for sale and see what happens. Especially TN panels look far superior gloss versus matte.


I'd also be interested depending on the price you would charge for the service.


----------



## GZeroDigi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, I am well versed in the method. Just curious if there are any people that would pay extra to have one of these 144 Hz screens converted to glossy protected. I guess I can go ahead and do it and put it up for sale and see what happens. Especially TN panels look far superior gloss versus matte.


count me in for one too


----------



## GarTheConquer

I have it set as my homepage but I don't have a lot of faith in it coming in stock on Newegg.ca anytime soon http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


----------



## Cavi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> I have it set as my homepage but I don't have a lot of faith in it coming in stock on Newegg.ca anytime soon http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


Use the auto-notify feature, they will email you when they get it in and you'll be able to place an order. Yesterday newegg USA got some stock, but it's sold out already. I only know that because I was notified


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> Use the auto-notify feature, they will email you when they get it in and you'll be able to place an order. Yesterday newegg USA got some stock, but it's sold out already. I only know that because I was notified


I clicked auto-notify and entered my email address but I don't trust that 5h1t haha too paranoid!









Edit: Ooooooo now they have "OUT OF STOCK. ETA: 01/30/2013." That's tomorrow!


----------



## Arc0s

Amazon just shipped, estimated delivery date February 1st!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Amazon just shipped, estimated delivery date February 1st!


Frikkin love that smiley XD


----------



## renji1337

So has anyone received this monitor today?


----------



## Quasimojo

I noticed yesterday they appeared to have them in stock for about 30 minutes. I went to do some more research on it, and in the process I checked back to verify the advertised specs, and they were marked OOS again. Probably just a data entry error.


----------



## Malhoyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> So has anyone received this monitor today?


Picked up my monitor yesterday







, wish i could take out the 3D sticker on the bottom of the stand but seems like its engraved.


----------



## renji1337

How is the color quality. etc


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malhoyer*
> 
> Picked up my monitor yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , wish i could take out the 3D sticker on the bottom of the stand but seems like its engraved.


I have seeing it. Personally I think it looks fcool.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I have seeing it. Personally I think it looks fcool.


Can you give us some more details about it based on what you saw? We're dying here!


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Can you give us some more details about it based on what you saw? We're dying here!


Wait really?! The OP posted the picture. Its actually his very first Picture for this thread







.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1331478/new-asus-vg248qe-144hz-1ms-tn-1080p\

*UPDATE:* I just checked the tracking, mine is in Raleigh NC so about an hour away. It was scheduled for the 31st but just like a kid waiting for Xmas I'm hoping it gets here by tomorrow


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Wait really?! The OP posted the picture. Its actually his very first Picture for this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1331478/new-asus-vg248qe-144hz-1ms-tn-1080p\
> 
> *UPDATE:* I just checked the tracking, mine is in Raleigh NC so about an hour away. It was scheduled for the 31st but *just like a kid waiting for Xmas I'm hoping it gets here by tomorrow*


Same, mines gonna be here tomorrow, I can't waiiiiit!









Sometimes even if my packages are at the post office down the street from me they don't deliver until the scheduled date


----------



## GarTheConquer

Now it says vanilla "Out of Stock" again. I'm crossing my fingers for tomorrow!


----------



## fido

Well there is 2 things must be put in mind 1st selling point In The end it's product by asus they aim money and who is the target , well it's the guys like me who love to get super smooth Fps game 120hz and think can push to see more smoothness with their gpu to reach 144fps hz
2nd I have asus pro art series pa246q witch is better then this monitor in colors and Rez It have 200 more pix but its 60 us and respond is 6ms it's not good for gaming , how ever this is the best monitor for gaming till now for the guys who got sli or crossfire or they are wasting their money coz most of the games they hit 140fps+ am talking the guys who got 680 .670 sli etc ... So in the end is there another monitor to compare this to ? No so stop comparing coz there is no monitor there with 144hz it's first of its platform

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarTheConquer

It is still worthwhile to get a comparison. Even if I am buying the fastest motorcycle on the market, I still want to know if it handles like a shopping cart compared to other, slower motorcycles.

One can't just say "it is the best at a certain thing, quit comparing!" **** that.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fido*
> 
> So in the end is there another monitor to compare this to ? No so stop comparing coz there is no monitor there with 144hz it's first of its platform


BenQ XL2411T wants a word.

Also the fact that it's 144Hz isn't the only selling point, you need to determine whether the colours, build quality, out of box settings, AG coating etc are better or worse than current monitors.

Seriously I'm waiting for the comparison between the Asus and the BenQ! BenQ on a good price at Scan.co.uk here.

Edit: What about this you guys: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-VG248QE-24-Inch-Screen-LED-lit-3D-Monitor-/321060773504?pt=Computer_Monitors&hash=item4ac0b69e80

Looks like some clever chap snapped them up in bulk to sell off at $70 odd more!


----------



## Cr4zy

There is some actual stock in a UK store now
http://www.systo.co.uk/uncategorised/asus-vg248qe-3d-lcd-monitor-61-cm-24-90lmgg001q022b1c.html

£290

Id prefer to buy from scan or ocuk though, even if these guys have some good ratings. Not that Scan/OCUK have been any use in replying as to when they will have stock..


----------



## Miller31

I got mine Friday from Amazon spicy bomb vendor ,Its my first LED panel always had crt`s .It is replacing my sony fw900 (its safe in my closet) .My new VG248QE is great Im very surprised no dead pixels a little light bleed bottom right (no more black desktop) Colors are fantastic very bright had to adjust osd .Gaming at 144 hz blew me away as good as my fw900 a little bit of blur ,but its fast and beautiful... buy this monitor for gaming .Honestly I couldnt be happier, totally worth 330 shipped dollars....thinking of selling my fw900


----------



## hamzatm

Spicy Bomb is the same one on that ebay link above, selling it at $350


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> I got mine Friday from Amazon spicy bomb vendor ,Its my first LED panel always had crt`s .It is replacing my sony fw900 (its safe in my closet) .My new VG248QE is great Im very surprised no dead pixels a little light bleed bottom right (no more black desktop) Colors are fantastic very bright had to adjust osd .Gaming at 144 hz blew me away as good as my fw900 a little bit of blur ,but its fast and beautiful... buy this monitor for gaming .Honestly I couldnt be happier, totally worth 330 shipped dollars....thinking of selling my fw900



















Mine is 10 minutes away from my house. I spoke to the Fedex rep see if I can go pick it up, I'm waiting on their call. If not then is scheduled to arrive at my house tomorrow.

UPDATE: Its out for delivery this morning!


----------



## CallsignVega

This monitor and the BenQ XL2411T 24" 1ms panels will really shine in 2D Lightboost mode @ 120 Hz, not 144 Hz non-Lightboost. For those interested in a glossy conversion, I'll make a post after I see how it turns out. May be a while as I need to make a clean-room one of these days.


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This monitor and the BenQ XL2411T 24" 1ms panels will really shine in 2D Lightboost mode @ 120 Hz, not 144 Hz non-Lightboost. For those interested in a glossy conversion, I'll make a post after I see how it turns out. May be a while as I need to make a clean-room one of these days.


Would you mind posting some pics/tips after you've done one? I've seen the generic guides, but I wouldn't mind seeing VG248QE specific stuff. Wires to avoid, best method for releasing the clips, etc. I may attempt to mod one for fun. Thanks.

Edit: Where would someone aquire OEM glossy monitor coating to protect the polarization layer? I did a quick searching and didn't find much. Thanks.


----------



## experttact

My monitor arrives between Feb. 6th - Feb 9th. Amazon seller with FREE Super Saver Shipping @ $279.00 which still at this time is listed as IN-STOCK (http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B2HH7G0/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new).

So noob question time. This is my first monitor @ 120hz+ coming from a standard 60hz. I have a GTX 680 so I would really like to push the smoothness limit here and eventually try the lightboost 2 trick(?), do I need any special cables or anything to use the monitor at this capacity? I only have one hdmi cable hooked into my current 60hz 24" 1920x1200 monitor (Gateway FHD2400). So I just wanted to order needed cables so they will arrive on time along with the monitor so I can hook it up straight away.

Thanks guys! Been following this thread since page 1.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> My monitor arrives between Feb. 6th - Feb 9th. Amazon seller with FREE Super Saver Shipping @ $279.00 which still at this time is listed as IN-STOCK (http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B2HH7G0/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new).
> 
> So noob question time. This is my first monitor @ 120hz+ coming from a standard 60hz. I have a GTX 680 so I would really like to push the smoothness limit here and eventually try the lightboost 2 trick(?), do I need any special cables or anything to use the monitor at this capacity? I only have one hdmi cable hooked into my current 60hz 24" 1920x1200 monitor (Gateway FHD2400). So I just wanted to order needed cables so they will arrive on time along with the monitor so I can hook it up straight away.
> 
> Thanks guys! Been following this thread since page 1.


Welcome 2 OCN btw









If you want to run @144hz, HDMI won't do it, it's limited at 60hz. You'll have to use a duallink DVI cable or a displayport cable.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> My monitor arrives between Feb. 6th - Feb 9th. Amazon seller with FREE Super Saver Shipping @ $279.00 which still at this time is listed as IN-STOCK (http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B2HH7G0/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new).
> 
> So noob question time. This is my first monitor @ 120hz+ coming from a standard 60hz. I have a GTX 680 so I would really like to push the smoothness limit here and eventually try the lightboost 2 trick(?), do I need any special cables or anything to use the monitor at this capacity? I only have one hdmi cable hooked into my current 60hz 24" 1920x1200 monitor (Gateway FHD2400). So I just wanted to order needed cables so they will arrive on time along with the monitor so I can hook it up straight away.
> 
> Thanks guys! Been following this thread since page 1.


The monitor comes with a Duallink DVI cable. So you should be able to hook that up and be fine.


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Welcome 2 OCN btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to run @144hz, HDMI won't do it, it's limited at 60hz. You'll have to use a duallink DVI cable or a displayport cable.


Thank you for the welcoming! Now is there a benefit to dualliink DVI vs displayport cable?


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> Thank you for the welcoming! Now is there a benefit to dualliink DVI vs displayport cable?


The biggest difference is that DP cables/connectors are much less bulky so they are nicer that way.

Also they can carry sound (like HDMI) for people who actually use their monitor speakers.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> Thank you for the welcoming! Now is there a benefit to dualliink DVI vs displayport cable?


In general, displayport has many advantages over DVI.
But in your case, with this monitor and your gfx card, there should be no differences in terms of image quality between using duallink DVI or DP.
Also the vg248qe can play the sound that comes from the DP or HDMI input.


----------



## glockateer

I'm just waiting for the input latency results. Let's hope it turns out like that 2411t.


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glockateer*
> 
> I'm just waiting for the input latency results. Let's hope it turns out like that 2411t.


That's a large question mark for me. Here are the signal lag (excluding pixel response) results from prad.de for various models tested.

1.5ms - BenQ RL2240H
1.9ms - BenQ RL2450HT
2.0ms - BenQ VW2430H
2.5ms - BenQ GW2750HM
3.4ms - Benq XL2420t 120hz
6.4ms - Benq XL2420t 60hz

2.3ms - Asus VG278h 120hz
3.3ms - Asus VG278h 60hz
5.1ms - Asus VG278he 144hz
6.5ms - Asus PA248Q
18.2ms - Asus VG278he 60hz

Their track record is patchy.


----------



## glockateer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> That's a large question mark for me. Here are the signal lag (excluding pixel response) results from prad.de for various models tested.
> 
> 1.5ms - BenQ RL2240H
> 1.9ms - BenQ RL2450HT
> 2.0ms - BenQ VW2430H
> 2.5ms - BenQ GW2750HM
> 3.4ms - Benq XL2420t 120hz
> 6.4ms - Benq XL2420t 60hz
> 
> 2.3ms - Asus VG278h 120hz
> 3.3ms - Asus VG278h 60hz
> 5.1ms - Asus VG278he 144hz
> 6.5ms - Asus PA248Q
> 18.2ms - Asus VG278he 60hz
> 
> Their track record is patchy.


Yeah, if it ends up in the <3 ms region I'll be so happy. I'm stuck on a crt since my lcd has handicapping latency at competitive levels. I miss playing in widescreen...


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> My monitor arrives between Feb. 6th - Feb 9th. Amazon seller with FREE Super Saver Shipping @ $279.00 which still at this time is listed as IN-STOCK (http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B2HH7G0/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new).
> 
> So noob question time. This is my first monitor @ 120hz+ coming from a standard 60hz. I have a GTX 680 so I would really like to push the smoothness limit here and eventually try the lightboost 2 trick(?), do I need any special cables or anything to use the monitor at this capacity? I only have one hdmi cable hooked into my current 60hz 24" 1920x1200 monitor (Gateway FHD2400). So I just wanted to order needed cables so they will arrive on time along with the monitor so I can hook it up straight away.
> 
> Thanks guys! Been following this thread since page 1.


Display Port is your best option. The only disadvantage is that you would need DVI-D if you ever intended to do a triple monitor setup. In the event that you wanted to do a triple montior setup, the 24 gauge DVI-D cables at Monoprice are the way to go.


----------



## hamzatm

Anyone got the pixel response times of the monitors in that list or like entire lag time (average pixel response + input lag)?

Hmm first stop, Prad.de!


----------



## ARIKOmagic

/delete


----------



## Ourselves

I just got my monitor. I have a DP to DVI-D (labled this on new egg:/) cord. I can not go over 75 HZ. Do Not Buy any kind of adapter. Im now waiting on DP to DP cable.


----------



## Ningeal

I haven't looked through the whole thread. I'm looking for a new gaming monitor. Should I get this one or rather the XL2420/11T? Does Asus monitors offer something similar to Benq's Black EQ?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glockateer*
> 
> Yeah, if it ends up in the <3 ms region I'll be so happy. I'm stuck on a crt since my lcd has handicapping latency at competitive levels. I miss playing in widescreen...


Have you considered a LightBoost monitor, including this ASUS VG248QE? *Having LightBoost 120Hz has over 75% less motion blur than non-LightBoost 120Hz!*. The LightBoost strobe backlight is turned off while waiting for pixels to transition. So pixel persistence is completely bypassed as a motion blur limiting factor -- 



.
This makes LCD more like a CRT.

Having zero motion blur on LCD greatly improves your brain reaction time in games such as Quake Live, TF2, BF3, and a number of other games. There is a number of rave reviews about LightBoost improving their game, and is a big improvement to some people's competitive gaming.

Input lag is important too, but don't forget to include human brain lag too (caused by motion blur)


----------



## mdrejhon

Attention -- to people in this thread.
Some magazines/websites are starting to test ASUS VG248QE monitors -- which has LightBoost.

Please contact your favourite monitor reviewer website to make sure they test LightBoost.
We need to tell them to test LightBoost motion blur more often, and test motion tests! Contact your favourite magzine/reviewer/bloggers.

Click the "Contact Us" feature of your favourite magazine and blog websites, and let them know to test this feature next time they review a LightBoost monitor!

Tell your favourite reviewer about The BlurBusters.com Blog; that they're getting left behind in motion blur talk.
Tell your favourite reviewer about LightBoost HOWTO.
( URL is www.scanningbacklight.com/lightboost-zero-motion-blur )
Tell your favourite reviewer about 



( URL is 



 )
More and more people need to review this technology. I'm happy that a few reviewers (TechNGaming, PCGamesHardware) are starting to slowly cover this, and this AnandTech article has a brief acknowledgement LightBoost eliminates motion blur. Over the year, I expect more snowballing of coverage to happen, especially when eager-awaited easy motion tests launch and revolutionize how future displays are tested by reviewers and bloggers! However, we need more reviewers to at least test the LightBoost feature, on more magazines, more bloggers, more websites, etc. (Note: Including Overclock.net, if they also test monitors, too)

**** EDIT *****
*They don't have to publish these links -- nor links to me -- They just need to learn about how LightBoost works, in order to understand it, before being able to review it. They do not have to promote me, but to be able to gain a better understanding of this technology, and how motion blur is eliminated by various methods (increased Hz, motion interpolation, strobe/flicker technologies like CRT, plasma, or LightBoost) and what is game-compatible and what is not game-compatible.*


----------



## EpicSurvivor

I just got mine in today! Love it! I just ran a quick match of Black Ops 2 and Holy Crap!

I was going to do a video for you guys but my Droid 3 just started acting up and I couldn't find the other camera, so I only got to the un boxing until it crapped out on me.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I just got mine in today! Love it! I just ran a quick match of Black Ops 2 and Holy Crap!
> 
> I was going to do a video for you guys but my Droid 3 just started acting up and I couldn't find the other camera, so I only got to the un boxing until it crapped out on me.


What do you have to compare it to/did you use lightboost/how the hell is it?

Colours, antiglare, viewing angles? Flickering?


----------



## CTM Audi

Ive been scanning this thread for the past few days while monitor shopping. Its been OOS this whole time, but Amazon just had two in stock for $279. By the time I added to cart and got to check out it was one in stock, and I think (hope) I got the last one.

Ive had tons of good monitors, and havent seen any real pics/vids/reviews for this, so when it comes, Ill be sure to do so. I was going to pull the trigger on an OCable Korean 27in, but decided to give this a try first. If its defective in any way (pixels, bad backlighting), or I dont like it, then itll go back, and Ill go 27in. Still might anyway, just because Im not a online FPS player. Mostly play RPGs/MMOs/Action games. Ive had a couple surround setups, many IPS/VA screens, a couple 27in 2560 monitors, etc... but never got to try 120Hz+.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

I really just want to let you guys know how Freaking unbelievable this is! just WOW! So smooth and not only that its almost like the colors and texture are more vivid too!

I haven't tweaked around with the monitor settings, when you first plug it in the desktop doesn't look great using out the box settings.... but the games just looks amazing.

Its so nice to be able to play Black Ops 2 with out Vsync at 60 FPS.... I got BO2 caped at 120 and I haven't had no screen tearing at all, its just amazing


----------



## TheYonderGod

I got mine







Just played a round of Bf3, it is amaaaaazzzing!








144hz is so unbelievably better than 60hz. Even before I'm used to the slightly different sensitivity due to the different screen size and on my first round before I was warmed up I played extremely well.

I can't try the lightboost because I have AMD :/
The stock colors suck even compared to my old crappy TN, but after some tweaking they're about as good, and after some more they'll probably be better.
There is a little bit of backlight bleed, but I wouldn't have even noticed it if I wasn't looking for it.
Antiglare is fine to me, I can't stand glossy screens
Viewing angles are fine, I don't know why people make such a big deal over them, you should be sitting in front of your monitor anyways.
I don't see any flickering.
The stand is awesome especially compared to my old monitor. Height adjust is awesome, and pivot may come in use. It feels sturdy.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I really just want to let you guys know how Freaking unbelievable this is! just WOW! So smooth and not only that its almost like the colors and texture are more vivid too!
> 
> I haven't tweaked around with the monitor settings, when you first plug it in the desktop doesn't look great using out the box settings.... but the games just looks amazing.
> 
> Its so nice to be able to play Black Ops 2 with out Vsync at 60 FPS.... I got BO2 caped at 120 and I haven't had no screen tearing at all, its just amazing


It really does make it feel like a whole new experience, doesn't it? And with the greatly reduced trailing textures remain much sharper and colours don't blur into one another which helps the colours look much more solid when gaming.


----------



## CallsignVega

Any progress on getting light boost to work at 144hz? I know there probably Is minimal gain over 120hz LB (motion clarity), but every bit helps. I was thinking more about eye fatigue.


----------



## Nemessss

i have the vg278he i need to update it with this one or not?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just played a round of Bf3, it is amaaaaazzzing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 144hz is so unbelievably better than 60hz. Even before I'm used to the slightly different sensitivity due to the different screen size and on my first round before I was warmed up I played extremely well.
> 
> I can't try the lightboost because I have AMD :/
> The stock colors suck even compared to my old crappy TN, but after some tweaking they're about as good, and after some more they'll probably be better.
> There is a little bit of backlight bleed, but I wouldn't have even noticed it if I wasn't looking for it.
> Antiglare is fine to me, I can't stand glossy screens
> Viewing angles are fine, I don't know why people make such a big deal over them, you should be sitting in front of your monitor anyways.
> I don't see any flickering.
> The stand is awesome especially compared to my old monitor. Height adjust is awesome, and pivot may come in use. It feels sturdy.


Genius! What I was looking to know thanks +rep









Any info from someone who has another 120Hz to try it against? Specifically if anyone has a BenQ XL2411T that would be a very useful comparison for anyone on the fence between the two of them (me







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> I really just want to let you guys know how Freaking unbelievable this is! just WOW! So smooth and not only that its almost like the colors and texture are more vivid too!
> 
> I haven't tweaked around with the monitor settings, when you first plug it in the desktop doesn't look great using out the box settings.... but the games just looks amazing.
> 
> Its so nice to be able to play Black Ops 2 with out Vsync at 60 FPS.... I got BO2 caped at 120 and I haven't had no screen tearing at all, its just amazing


Cheers mate!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nemessss*
> 
> i have the vg278he i need to update it with this one or not?


Differences are
1. 24" on this one, so it is smaller but stuff will look more detailed and sharp because it is the same resolution.
2. Apparently this monitor has less crosstalk/ghosting when in lightboost mode.

Not much else afaik.

I would personally do it because for pro/competitive gaming, etc: the smaller 24" monitor allows one to comfortable focus on more of the screen at once (ie a larger visible field of view) while seated at the same distance from the screen as a 27" one.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I got mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just played a round of Bf3, it is amaaaaazzzing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 144hz is so unbelievably better than 60hz. Even before I'm used to the slightly different sensitivity due to the different screen size and on my first round before I was warmed up I played extremely well.
> 
> I can't try the lightboost because I have AMD :/
> The stock colors suck even compared to my old crappy TN, but after some tweaking they're about as good, and after some more they'll probably be better.
> There is a little bit of backlight bleed, but I wouldn't have even noticed it if I wasn't looking for it.
> Antiglare is fine to me, I can't stand glossy screens
> Viewing angles are fine, I don't know why people make such a big deal over them, you should be sitting in front of your monitor anyways.
> I don't see any flickering.
> The stand is awesome especially compared to my old monitor. Height adjust is awesome, and pivot may come in use. It feels sturdy.


Isn't it just great!? I'm sure many of the more experienced computer professionals on the "Forums" and experienced users will find many Cons to this monitor and they will say that the image quality is not great and what ever else... but coming from a Asus G73 ROG to my 60hz 24" Asus was amazing enough, now going to 144hz its just jaw dropping. I mean just the ability to play games with out having to play them capped at 60 to avoid screen tearing was about the only reason I bought this monitor. And let me tell you, in just 2 hours of using it, it has already started paying off... Its like I'm able to use the full potential of my new RIG rather than before on the 60hz monitor I was limited to 60FPS for every single game in order to avoid "VERY" Severe screen tearing on anything above 60FPS.

So far I haven't found anything I don't like about this monitor... only thing is that the colors out the box don't look too great, but that's common...


----------



## Vikhr

I should have mine shortly so I'll try to give a comparison to the older Viewsonic vx2268 it'll be replacing, I'll also be trying Lightboost later tonight so I'll try to give some feedback on that.


----------



## Ourselves

Did anyone try to do lightboost yet? I have the 27 inch asus inf file and i was going to install it but didn't look like it was letting me do it.


----------



## renji1337

In stock at newegg. just placed an order.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> In stock at newegg. just placed an order.


BOO-YUH me too!


----------



## Ourselves

Make sure you guys have a duel link Dvi-d port or a DP cable when your monitor comes in or you will have a bad time.


----------



## renji1337

I have two windforce 670's, i got dem duel d ports.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourselves*
> 
> Make sure you guys have a duel link Dvi-d port or a DP cable when your monitor comes in or you will have a bad time.


It comes with a dual link DVI cable.


----------



## PiERiT

Anyone have any decent color settings for this thing? Do Mark's BenQ settings work at all?


----------



## Cr4zy

It'd be nice to see some back light pics in the dark to see what the bleed is like, considering it sounds low.


----------



## Ourselves

I have a GTX 680 and it only comes with DP and three mini hdmi. No idea why... But I couldn't use my DVI cable that came with the monitor.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourselves*
> 
> Make sure you guys have a duel link Dvi-d port or a DP cable when your monitor comes in or you will have a bad time.


I would have forgotten the DP cable! The whole reason I am getting this monitor is so I won't have to deal with a stupid Active DL to DP adapter anymore.

Are DP cables fairly standard or should I be looking to order a specific kind?


----------



## Ourselves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> I would have forgotten the DP cable! The whole reason I am getting this monitor is so I won't have to deal with a stupid Active DL to DP adapter anymore.
> 
> Are DP cables fairly standard or should I be looking to order a specific kind?


I called Asus today and they told me that Adapters always have a chance to mess up the connections. My adpater was labled Duel link DVI-D for duel channel and I found out that hard way that It does not work. They have like 10 buck DP cables on new egg so check those out. I ordered one and will get it in like 4 or 5 days:/ So I have some waiting. But DP to DP should be able to do 144 hz from what Asus told me.


----------



## Malhoyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Anyone have any decent color settings for this thing? Do Mark's BenQ settings work at all?


would like to know this aswell


----------



## Vikhr

Well I just got mine so here's some first impressions:

Colors look way off, with the Standard preset everything looks washed out.
The screen itself is bright, the brightness and contrast settings were almost maxed out when I turned it on for the first time.

I'm about to go play some games so I'll try to see how it does there.

One thing that I've noticed after setting this monitor up is that everything on my desktop feels very choppy, like browsing, typing, even navigating folders feels very choppy and delayed for some reason. I'm experiencing this on both 120hz and 144hz so I'm not sure if this is due to my monitor or if this is something else.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourselves*
> 
> I called Asus today and they told me that Adapters always have a chance to mess up the connections. My adpater was labled Duel link DVI-D for duel channel and I found out that hard way that It does not work. They have like 10 buck DP cables on new egg so check those out. I ordered one and will get it in like 4 or 5 days:/ So I have some waiting. But DP to DP should be able to do 144 hz from what Asus told me.


Remember though, unless the adapter is dual-link and ACTIVE (has a usb connection as well to power it) it will not work for more than 60Hz.

DP 1.1 will work for 144Hz?

Edit: This is what freaks me out about DP 1.1 vs 1.2 "DisplayPort version 1.2 was approved on December 22, 2009. The most significant improvement of the new version is the doubling of the effective bandwidth to 17.28 Gbit/s, which allows increased resolutions, higher refresh rates, and greater color depth. Other improvements include multiple independent video streams (daisy-chain connection with multiple monitors), facilities for stereoscopic 3D, increased AUX channel bandwidth (from 1 Mbit/s to 720 Mbit/s)" http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DisplayPort

I found one that says it is 1.2. I think I'll order it tomorrow morning.

Edit 2: Ok, 1.1 can do 120Hz! That is a relief. http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=974222 I wonder if I should go for 1.2 so I can do some future daisy chaining though...

Edit 3: Ordered this... https://shop.lenovo.com/SEUILibrary/controller/e/webca/LenovoPortal/en_CA/catalog.workflow:item.detail?GroupID=460&Code=0A36537&from=cart&hide_menu_area=true#overview


----------



## CTM Audi

Decided to cancle my order. Thought about it some more, and there is no way Im going to be happy with going back to TN again. I dont play FPS games in multiplayer, so more pixels and better picture quality are what Ill be happy with.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> Decided to cancle my order. Thought about it some more, and there is no way Im going to be happy with going back to TN again. I dont play FPS games in multiplayer, so more pixels and better picture quality are what Ill be happy with.


It's all personal preference. But I have to say, 120Hz+ is about much more than fps gaming. Everything is smoother.

Using windows even. Dragging a dialog box across the screen or to another monitor, even moving the mouse, buttery smooth.


----------



## Vikhr

I didn't think I would see that much of a difference going from a older Viewsonic 120hz to the Asus but it seems to be a lot different.

I got to play some games so here's my impressions of it for gaming:

It has noticeably less motion blur than my older Viewsonic vx2268wm which is also a 120hz monitor, I assume this is due to the response time?
Colors are equally as terrible in game as they are out of game, everything looks washed out.
I'm not sure if I can perceive any input lag, I can't really comment on it.
My sensitivity feels really off, it feels a lot faster on the Asus although this could be related to the different res/fov (in source engine games your fov is dependent on your aspect ratio).
I have yet to use lightboost but I'll try to set it up later, I'm already liking this monitor a lot more than the Viewsonic due to the lower amount of motion blur.

Edit: nvm


----------



## Bensam123

Can someone do a proper calibration with a Spyder then post the settings required to get the same results since the colors are so far off? I know it's possible to do, perhaps not with the SpyderExpress.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Try lowering the brightness to 50, some times displays will have low average gamma when the brightness is kept cranked, lowering the brightness may raise the gamma resulting in punchier colors and blacks should become noticeably deeper too.

Theater mode should offer quite over saturated colours if people are after vibrancy, but the Theater modes usually crush blacks too. Scenery usually does the same thing as Theater but to a lesser degree. Also, if there is a skin tone setting make sure to set it to natural.

update:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> The colors on the monitor out of the box aren't good. You have to manually add the icc file that's on the disk that comes in the box. To do that go to change the appearance of you display , advanced settings , color management , advanced tab and make sure device profile is set to ASUS VG248QE color profile. After you do that and restart a few times the colors should be better. There is also somewhere in there where you can add the ICC file.


source.


----------



## Heinrich6745

I am thinking about buying this monitor to replace mine, but quick question for the dual link dvi-d, i am upgrading to an evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb here soon and it has 1 DVI-i and DVI-D. this is confusing me at the moment, so say i get this monitor and the dual link dvi-d cable it comes with, would i not be able to use it and get the full 144hz? because it only has 1 "dvi-d" or no? sorry for the nooby question haha.


----------



## CTM Audi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heinrich6745*
> 
> I am thinking about buying this monitor to replace mine, but quick question for the dual link dvi-d, i am upgrading to an evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb here soon and it has 1 DVI-i and DVI-D. this is confusing me at the moment, so say i get this monitor and the dual link dvi-d cable it comes with, would i not be able to use it and get the full 144hz? because it only has 1 "dvi-d" or no? sorry for the nooby question haha.


No reason at all to get a 4gb card for 1080p unless you plan to have three of them. Even then, its not really useful.

You only need one dvi-d connection.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heinrich6745*
> 
> I am thinking about buying this monitor to replace mine, but quick question for the dual link dvi-d, i am upgrading to an evga gtx 670 ftw 4gb here soon and it has 1 DVI-i and DVI-D. this is confusing me at the moment, so say i get this monitor and the dual link dvi-d cable it comes with, would i not be able to use it and get the full 144hz? because it only has 1 "dvi-d" or no? sorry for the nooby question haha.


No you will be fine, the dvi-d port is dual link.


----------



## lukem5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> Can someone do a proper calibration with a Spyder then post the settings required to get the same results since the colors are so far off? I know it's possible to do, perhaps not with the SpyderExpress.


This ^ ^

Fedex man just dropped this off couple hours ago. Upgrading from my 17" dell FTP1704 and I sure do like all this extra space! However, even to an amateur like me, the colors are indeed even worse than my 17" from 2004, everything just looks "washed out" (however using theater mode makes it look a lot better, nice saturated colors)

Followed Menacing tubas advice and set the device profile to the asus one, no difference though. When he says "restart a few times" does that mean I have to restart my comp several times to get it to activate or something? I see no noticeable difference after a restart.

I also set the monitor to 144hz under "change the appearance of your display" but I am not seeing the buttery 120hz smoothness i remember playing on my friends computer, am I missing a step?

Thanks if I can get any help!


----------



## hamzatm

1 DVI-D is all you need so you will be fine!

Waiting for Vega to get his so he can give a quick lowdown on XL2411T vs this!


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> 1 DVI-D is all you need so you will be fine!
> 
> Waiting for Vega to get his so he can give a quick lowdown on XL2411T vs this!


Is he doing a comparison?
I wish there was a review of this Asus with calibrated settings, then input lag and iq test.

So far it seems the IQ is not good on the Asus judging by owner comments?


----------



## hamzatm

Hopefully he will do one, he already has the XL2411T and I do believe he has ordered a VG248QE, so I'm definitely hoping for a comparison!

Even a short one, no need to go into a lot of depth or anything. Obvious stuff like colour problems, panel uniformity, antiglare issues perhaps, maybe input lag/persistence although as the panel is probably the same some of that stuff will be identical anyway. Just to allow someone on the fence to determine which one is a better choice.


----------



## Makav3li

Just ordered one last night from amazon. $279 plus free shipping. Can't wait to upgrade from the venerable VX922.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Just ordered one last night from amazon. $279 plus free shipping. Can't wait to upgrade from the venerable VX922.


Awesome, I'm debating on pulling the trigger on newegg right now... It may have to wait for my tax return.. Anxious to try out 120hz with this:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/zero-motion-blur-lcd-nvidia-lightboost2-hack-looks-like-crt-looks-like-480hz


----------



## whybother

It is now available for pre-order at a UK retailer for the princely sum of £312 or *$492*.

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-053-AS
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/24-asus-vg248qe-3d-led-144hz-1ms-display-port-hdmi-dual-link-dvi-d-350cdm-2-with-gameplus-mode

ETA 8th Feb.


----------



## karkee

I just cant decide between asus or benq xl2411t


----------



## karkee

Damn I just went to the local shop here and bought me one, couldnt resist it.

All I can say I havent tested much but played some CS GO, damn sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo smooth. Its unreal ;D im so happeh.

Still wonder how it compares to the XL2411T though, any news on someone testing and comparing them?


----------



## r0ach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I just cant decide between asus or benq xl2411t


I can solve that problem for you easily. The BenQ supposedly has RTC overshoot. I've used other monitors before with RTC overshoot and found it extremely annoying. So if the Asus doesn't have it, I would probably go with that one.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Hey guys, I want to run a side by side comparison between my 144Hz and my 60Hz Asus but I never used Dual Monitors. Can I plug the 144Hz with the DVI and the 60hz with my HDMI? and run them DUAL?

I might do a video comparison between the two. I PM 2 people since yesterday asking this questions but received no reply. Yea I'm a noob I never ran Dual Monitors before =P


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> It is now available for pre-order at a UK retailer for the princely sum of £312 or *$492*.
> 
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-053-AS
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/24-asus-vg248qe-3d-led-144hz-1ms-display-port-hdmi-dual-link-dvi-d-350cdm-2-with-gameplus-mode
> 
> ETA 8th Feb.


Well isn't that wonderful...

I don't see how it's almost double the cost









It's ~€330 in germany, which is £280, wonderful UK taxing I guess...


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Hey guys, I want to run a side by side comparison between my 144Hz and my 60Hz Asus but I never used Dual Monitors. Can I plug the 144Hz with the DVI and the 60hz with my HDMI? and run them DUAL?
> 
> I might do a video comparison between the two. I PM 2 people since yesterday asking this questions but received no reply. Yea I'm a noob I never ran Dual Monitors before =P


Yes, I'm running a similar setup currently. The small Samsung is on HDMI while the Asus is on DVI-D, I haven't had any problems with getting the monitor to run at 144hz with the second monitor hooked up.


----------



## Neoburai

Shamelessly stolen from a thread at hardforums:

"The colors on the monitor out of the box aren't good. You have to manually add the icc file thats on the disk that comes in the box. To do that go to change the appearance of you display , advanced settings , color management , advanced tab and make sure device profile is set to ASUS VG248QE color profile. After you do that and restart a few times the colors should be better. There is also somewhere in there where you can add the ICC file."

Sounds like there is a stock profile, but the monitor isn't set to it out of the box. For those reporting 100% brightness, contrast, etc, try the above.


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I just cant decide between asus or benq xl2411t


Well it appears they use the same panel and the Asus is cheaper.

I'm in the US and the xl2411 isn't available for sale anywhere official with the prices even higher on ebay. The Asus was an easy choice here.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Yes, I'm running a similar setup currently. The small Samsung is on HDMI while the Asus is on DVI-D, I haven't had any problems with getting the monitor to run at 144hz with the second monitor hooked up.


Excellent!









Got it set up. The Video is uploading now. don't expect it to be Linus tech material, I'm just sharing my thoughts on it. I'll post link when its done uploading. And I was using my DROID 3 camera so its very shaky.

Oh god, I just watched the Video on Full Screen and it looks terrible. I'm having second thoughts abut Posting the Link when its done uplaoding to Youtube.


----------



## Neoburai

OM NOM NOM. My 3 just arrived. I'll have pics/thoughts up later today.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Excellent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it set up. The Video is uploading now. don't expect it to be Linus tech material, I'm just sharing my thoughts on it. I'll post link when its done uploading. And I was using my DROID 3 camera so its very shaky.
> 
> Oh god, I just watched the Video on Full Screen and it looks terrible. I'm having second thoughts abut Posting the Link when its done uplaoding to Youtube.


What is the FPS of the camcorder function on your phone? I've heard it could be boosted to 120 but I dunno.

Also, anyone watching on a 60Hz screen would only see it in 60Hz anyway, so videos of 120+Hz are seldom worthwhile


----------



## hamzatm

It depends on what he intends to show in the video, if it's a comparison, colours and overdrive and stuff that's alright, but obviously capturing smooth 144Hz motion won't be possible


----------



## Jujujam

Hey guys! long time lurker. I have been following this thread since page 1







. I have just received my monitor and I love it. The jump from this monitor from my Dell ST2410 is simply amazing.

I was trying to take advantage of the lightboost trick that some of you guys have mentioned but I don't think I have a strong enough understanding to get it to work. I was wondering if anyone who has gotten it to work could shed some light on how to successfully configure it.
My first question is whenever I click enable stereoscopic 3D


it leads me to this page


I'm unsure of which one to choose. I've tried to play around with some of them but I never get the option to "Set the NVIDIA driver to always put the display in 3D mode (red highlight) in the screenshot below and click Apply" from this thread http://www.techngaming.com/home/guide/tips/updated-eliminate-motion-blur-while-gaming-with-nvidia-lightboost-r485

Thanks in advance for your time!
Also, thanks to everyone for posting info about this monitor. You have all helped me greatly!

references:
http://www.techngaming.com/home/guide/tips/updated-eliminate-motion-blur-while-gaming-with-nvidia-lightboost-r485
http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/zero-motion-blur-lcd-nvidia-lightboost2-hack-looks-like-crt-looks-like-480hz
http://marky.com/backlight/lightboost-zero-motion-blur/


----------



## hamzatm

You don't have a 3D emitter so you will have to use the other hack

The method where you install the .inf file for the VG278H with 3D emitter, and then run the registry script to force enable lightboost in 2D mode. Now when you go to the Nvidia control panel, you can activate it without getting the 3D setup wizard.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You don't have a 3D emitter so you will have to use the other hack
> 
> The method where you install the .inf file for the VG278H with 3D emitter, and then run the registry script to force enable lightboost in 2D mode. Now when you go to the Nvidia control panel, you can activate it without getting the 3D setup wizard.


How do you install the INF files? I'm in device manager but I don't know where to go. I assume it will be installed in the Monitors section, but I have to monitors and it says both are Generic PnP Monitor. What do I do?


----------



## Heinrich6745

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CTM Audi*
> 
> No reason at all to get a 4gb card for 1080p unless you plan to have three of them. Even then, its not really useful.
> 
> You only need one dvi-d connection.


Will be going surround soon, and from friends rigs after i have seen, not getting 2gb version, plus i have seen a heavily modded skyrim hit over 3gb, which i do to my game too lol. thanks for your opinion though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> No you will be fine, the dvi-d port is dual link.


Thank you


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Well isn't that wonderful...
> 
> I don't see how it's almost double the cost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ~€330 in germany, which is £280, wonderful UK taxing I guess...


The Benq xl2411t retails for £200-£220.

The RRP for the Asus VG248qe of £320 isn't just a UK tax issue.

The US price of $280 + 20% VAT = £211, basically what the Benq sells for.

Asus are clearly charging a premium because they can.


----------



## Jujujam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> How do you install the INF files? I'm in device manager but I don't know where to go. I assume it will be installed in the Monitors section, but I have to monitors and it says both are Generic PnP Monitor. What do I do?


I'm having the same issue. My Asus VG248QE is listed as a Generic PnP Monitor. When I right click to update driver software and direct it to a folder with the Asus-VG278H-3D-Monitor-EDID-override.inf, it says that the best driver software for your device is already installed.


----------



## accskyman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jujujam*
> 
> I'm having the same issue. My Asus VG248QE is listed as a Generic PnP Monitor. When I right click to update driver software and direct it to a folder with the Asus-VG278H-3D-Monitor-EDID-override.inf, it says that the best driver software for your device is already installed.


There's a section where you can select the driver yourself. It will say something like "Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer" and then in there you can click have disk... to bring up a dialog box with browse, which lets you pick a specific inf file.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jujujam*
> 
> I'm having the same issue. My Asus VG248QE is listed as a Generic PnP Monitor. When I right click to update driver software and direct it to a folder with the Asus-VG278H-3D-Monitor-EDID-override.inf, it says that the best driver software for your device is already installed.


Right instead of just directing it to the folder, on that same screen there is an option that says "have disk" (I think it's on the same screen anyway). Click that, and then you can browse to and select the exact .inf file to force install it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> How do you install the INF files? I'm in device manager but I don't know where to go. I assume it will be installed in the Monitors section, but I have to monitors and it says both are Generic PnP Monitor. What do I do?


Basically once in device manager, click the generic pnp monitor that corresponds to your asus, and then update drivers. Follow the wizard, selecting things like install drivers manually from specific location and anything that sounds like you can choose your own drivers (so don't just search automatically) once you get to the screen where it says "have disk", you can click that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> The Benq xl2411t retails for £200-£220.
> 
> The RRP for the Asus VG248qe of £320 isn't just a UK tax issue.
> 
> The US price of $280 + 20% VAT = £211, basically what the Benq sells for.
> 
> Asus are clearly charging a premium because they can.


xl2411t for £200-£220? Please show me where, the cheapest I found is £225 from Scan.

Also the £320 one is from some random company that no one has heard of, you get them all the time. When the actual stock gets here then places like Amazon, Scan, eBuyer etc will have it at the real price. Very likely cheaper.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Also the £320 one is from some random company that no one has heard of, you get them all the time. When the actual stock gets here then places like Amazon, Scan, eBuyer etc will have it at the real price. Very likely cheaper.


The VG248QE is £311 on Scan and OCUK. It's available at £290 at Systo. But I don't see it matching Benq prices any time soon.


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> xl2411t for £200-£220? Please show me where, the cheapest I found is £225 from Scan.


Overclockers.co.uk were selling the Benq xl2411t on Monday for £199.99.

Amazon price history shows it has hit £209.99 and will again based on how Amazon pricing works:


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Alright guys, the video is uploaded (Has being for a while but I fell asleep lol) I'm sorry for the quality but is the best I could do, hope it gives some of you a better idea until an official profesional review is released. Its very shaky and low quality, my DROID 3 camera is not the best and it has being acting out lately. Feel free to repost the Youtube Link on other forums if you like.


----------



## Ourselves

There could be a problem with installing .inf files. I have PnP monitor and so do many other people. It does not allow me to use a modded inf or then inf file that is on Asus website for this monitor. I do have a converted cable DP to DVI-D. No idea if this is causing the problem but i have no been able to install ANY inf file for this monitor. If i have time later tonight I might call Asus and see if they can do some trouble shooting for why this is happening.


----------



## hamzatm

Thanks for that! Looks like I'll be waiting for the next price drop then








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> The VG248QE is £311 on Scan and OCUK. It's available at £290 at Systo. But I don't see it matching Benq prices any time soon.


Oh wow you're right! Well I sure hope prices drop. Some noob has gotta sell it cheap!

In any case, looks like the choice for me is either the xl2411t, or the xl2411t - no way I'm paying £300 for something almost exactly the same


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ourselves*
> 
> There could be a problem with installing .inf files. I have PnP monitor and so do many other people. It does not allow me to use a modded inf or then inf file that is on Asus website for this monitor. I do have a converted cable DP to DVI-D. No idea if this is causing the problem but i have no been able to install ANY inf file for this monitor. If i have time later tonight I might call Asus and see if they can do some trouble shooting for why this is happening.


All the Asus monitors I've had show up as PnP as well - both the VG278H and VG278HE. Everyone's shows up as PnP afaik (unless you use the driver install disk perhaps? Dunno never tried that).

After installing drivers it shows up as what is on the drivers.

Have you tried the have disk thing?


----------



## Ourselves

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> All the Asus monitors I've had show up as PnP as well - both the VG278H and VG278HE. Everyone's shows up as PnP afaik (unless you use the driver install disk perhaps? Dunno never tried that).
> 
> After installing drivers it shows up as what is on the drivers.
> 
> Have you tried the have disk thing?


I did the have disk and located the INF file. Both files would not load from an error. I do not have a CD room driver on my computer right now so i tried to do a download from there site and install manual. I called Asus and the tech told me that those files were just color settings and mostly useless things. I will have to call them back and figure out what else is going on cuz clearly inf install is very much needed to lightboost trick. If anyone elese having this problem try your install CD and let me know if it fixes this issue please and thank you


----------



## hamzatm

I successfully did lightboost (as did many other people) without using an inf file nor registry hack, but you do need an IR emitter - built in or separate.

If no emitter then yeah you need to use the inf files.

Well maybe there actually is an issue installing the inf file for the new monitor. Are you sure you got the right inf file? The one I have is called "Asus VG278H 3D Monitor EDID override.inf"


----------



## beastmith

It seems like the INF file that was provided as download, was not seen as an INF file instead as a text document.









EDIT: So what I have to do is that, is edit the file and "save as" (watever the name of thefile).inf


----------



## beastmith

I guess I got it to work. It looks really deemed to me, though with a pinkish tint. Are you guys going to keep it on Lightboost setting?


----------



## beastmith

Wow, just tried out to play on BF3. It seems to have some serious LAG, and some serious gibberish, alien-ish sounds LOL
Anyone know how to get it back to default again? Uninstall the .inf and the registry file?


----------



## hamzatm

There are some settings posted by Mark that fix the pink tint, and if you want to get it back to non-lightboost just turn it off from nvidia control panel

Change "When the display is in 3D mode" to "only when 3D programs run", then declick the "enable stereoscopic 3d", and then click apply. That turns it off for me.


----------



## Vikhr

I'm currently testing lightboost and I have a ton of input lag while ingame, it seems that vsync is on even though it's forced off through my drivers and ingame. Otherwise it seems pretty neat, I'll probably end up reverting back to stock though until someone more knowledgeable tries it out with Lightboost.
It's also extremely bright, brightness is locked to 100 and contrast defaults to 76, even with the brightness in the drivers turned down to 0 it's still a bit much. The colors don't look as terrible to me but ingame everything has a reddish/orange tint.

To uninstall it you just need to uninstall the .inf and restart your computer.

Edit: Was able to search for the vsync problem, just need to disable 3d and restart whatever 3d application you're running.

Also appears to have some ghosting while in LB, can't really describe it but whenever I track something moving quickly back and forth my crosshair appears to "multiply" in the sense that it looks like there are multiple crosshairs.


----------



## beastmith

I reverted back to stock. I couldn't play a game coz it was really slow. Opening BF3, took a long time and then crashed. After it crash my computer started slowing down, everything on desktop has gotten slow, cannot move the mouse freely, it was laggin bad.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> I reverted back to stock. I couldn't play a game coz it was really slow. Opening BF3, took a long time and then crashed. After it crash my computer started slowing down, everything on desktop has gotten slow, cannot move the mouse freely, it was laggin bad.


When it's super slow you just press Ctrl+T to fix that. It gets super slow when in 3D lightboost mode. Ctrl + T switches to 2D lightboost mode which is what you want.

I agree it is quite fiddly to use properly. I've got mine set up perfectly now though, it goes on when I want and off when I want, and vsync permanently off









But that's because I have the VG278H now with built in IR emitter. I don't get super slow downs like you are describing with this monitor. But when I had the VG278HE and had to use the inf/registry hack, then yeah I got like 1FPS until I kept ctrl and t pressed for about 3 seconds till the slooooow computer finally recognised the input and turned 3D mode off.


----------



## Fireingpower

Damn i want that montior


----------



## Ourselves

Un able to get lightboost to work at 60hz. Will have to wait till my DP cable comes in and try again at 120hz. Also side note: Asus tech told me 120hz would work on "new" hdmi but it does not.


----------



## CallsignVega

120 Hz will not work via HDMI and LB will not work at 60 Hz.


----------



## Ourselves

never mind i cant read:/


----------



## Cavi

This thread would benefit from the Lightboost discussions happening in the Lightboost thread.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cavi*
> 
> This thread would benefit from the Lightboost discussions happening in the Lightboost thread.


Bump that lol. I was just about to Unsub from email Notifications lol haha


----------



## renji1337

Mines coming in monday. I bricked my pc today too because of my flannel coat, (static sucks). I overnighted a mobo hoping that it's the mobo that died, i'll rma the mobo then sell it off, if it took my2 7950s with it that's okay because i have 2 670s and i can rma my 7950s. but boy if it took my cpu i'm stuck without a pc for 2 weeks yet ill have this monitor...lol

If it bricked the mobo,cpu,and gpus...i'm gonna have ALOT to rma.







i almost legit cried. blahhhhhh


----------



## Ceaseless

I have read a lot about this Lightboost and how it helps with ghosting, but the question I have is will it be possible to be comfortable without fiddling with Lightboost or when buying these types of monitors is Lightboost a must?

I'm always about to order this monitor, but I keep reading back and forth on this thread and another forum trying to get an idea from the feedback of some of the people because I want to be certain.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Mines coming in monday. I bricked my pc today too because of my flannel coat, (static sucks). I overnighted a mobo hoping that it's the mobo that died, i'll rma the mobo then sell it off, if it took my2 7950s with it that's okay because i have 2 670s and i can rma my 7950s. but boy if it took my cpu i'm stuck without a pc for 2 weeks yet ill have this monitor...lol
> 
> If it bricked the mobo,cpu,and gpus...i'm gonna have ALOT to rma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i almost legit cried. blahhhhhh





Spoiler: Did you look like this:


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Did you look like this:


pretty frickin much


----------



## Neoburai

Got my three up and running. Love them. OOB colors were crap. Used the ICC Profile from the disk and dropped brightness and contrast by ~20 each. That was enough, they look great now. Coming from a near-zero input lag 120hz monitor (LG Flatron W2363D). This baby is just as fast if not faster. Everything is buttery smooth.

Battle-station:
http://imageshack.us/a/img89/2181/img0294kz.jpg


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoburai*
> 
> Coming from a near-zero input lag 120hz monitor (LG Flatron W2363D). This baby is just as fast if not faster. Everything is buttery smooth.


The LG has a GtG Pixel Response Time of over 7ms - it has the least amount of overdrive of any 120hz display. This makes its real terms input lag pretty high, despite having a so-called thru-mode to reduce signal lag.


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> The LG has a GtG Pixel Response Time of over 7ms - it has the least amount of overdrive of any 120hz display. This makes its real terms input lag pretty high, despite having a so-called thru-mode to reduce signal lag.


Ah. It was a first gen 120, so I'm not surprised. I seem to remember reading the input lag was somewhere near 2ms with thru-mode enabled. Been a long time though. At any rate, the asus is solid imo.


----------



## Gheist

I've had mine for a day now, still working out the trouble with the colors.

Another issue, and quite a pesky one, does anyone else have a static death screen problem when viewing Adobe Flash Player vids, particularly Amazon Instant vids at 144hz? As soon as I boot up a vid on Amazon (none of my other players that I've tested suffer this issue) the screen goes to complete static, nothing is visible but volume is still unaffected. I tested refresh rate to all available settings below 144hz and the problem clears up, it's only at 144.

Anyone have any input or encountered this yet?


----------



## Systemlord

I fail to understand why LED and LCD TN monitors still suffer from lackluster performance, it almost seems the higher the Hz rating the worse the colors, gamma and overall quality suffers! LCD's have been around a long time, I know TN panels are limited when compared to IPS monitors.

The HP 2511x and HP 2711x while only offering 60Hz (5ms) monitors are stunning, have excellent color clarity and sharpness are top notch, why can't there exist a monitor that's close to perfect like the advances in LED HDTV's in the last few years?

*It seems as if the 60Hz panels are greatly outperforming there faster cousins by a large margin in picture quality!*









Quote:


> The HP 2711x offers a unique 25″ glossy screen with 'BrightView' anti-reflective treatment. This gives *great depth*, *clarity* and *vibrancy to the image*. It also works nicely with the *strong contrast performance* to give games a *vivid* and *lifelike look*. The monitor is also responsive with little input lag and no overdrive trailing (inverse ghosting).
> 
> The screen is slender and supports only tilt adjustment, although a trio of inputs is included with HDMI being particularly welcome for console gamers.
> 
> 27″ glossy screen (BrightView)
> 60Hz TN panel
> 1920 x 1080 (Full HD) resolution
> WLED backlight (sRGB colour gamut)
> 5ms typical response time
> HDMI, DVI and VGA connectivity
> Stand is tiltable and can be detached, but no VESA holes are incldued


----------



## PCM2

That quote reminds me... It should read '27" glossy screen' not '25" glossy screen'. The real issue with the 120Hz+ TN panels at the moment is the lack of choice. The glossy Samsung models give a nice vibrant picture with excellent shade reproduction (slightly better than HP's glossy 60Hz models in fact). The BenQ and ASUS matte monitors lack this 'pop' to the image due to a combination of screen surface, more restrictive colour gamut and simply how they are set up 'out of the box'. It is possible to improve things with some tweaking on the OSD but you will never get that sort of vibrant lustre from the quite strong anti-glare matte surfaces. It's really nice to see recent IPS models making use of much lighter matte surfaces and it's high time we get some super-responsive TN panels following suit.

And before anybody asks, I don't have any further info on what Samsung are doing in the way of 120Hz+ models at the moment. It's frustrating I know.


----------



## Ceaseless

Is Lightboost necessary to be comfortable with this monitor, or can this monitor be enjoyed without Lightboost fiddling?


----------



## hamzatm

It can be enjoyed very very much without lightboost fiddling no doubt.

Lightboost is just an extra thing, if you want that CRT clarity during moving images. Not everyone will be bothered about such clarity I am sure.

Although I would personally go for a glossy (better colours) 120Hz than these lightboost models if you aren't bothered about lightboost, because the anti-glare coating just annoys me.


----------



## Ceaseless

Thanks for the reply. I will admit that I'm a fan of CRTs myself and when I couldn't find a widescreen CRT in my area, I went on and got an LCD monitor. It has nice colors, but even 60 fps on an LCD doesn't look as clear as 60 fps on a CRT. A friend of mine has a CRT in the same room as my Samsung LCD and I just watch how smooth things are on his little 17" monitor. He laughs at me because I trip out when I walk pass his monitor and see how smooth his old screen is compared to my 5ms screen while gaming. I do miss that and I hope this screen can get me as close as possible to that if not exactly like it.


----------



## disolitude

Has anyone with this monitor tried to debezel it? I am curious if the VESA mount is fixed on the back of the monitor once it's debezeled or if it is held together by the plastic back of the monitor. If this will VESA mount on a stand without any custom work once debezeled, I am getting 3 of them today!

Thanks.


----------



## Doubleome

Any1 got LB working on the VG248QE yet ?

PixPerAn when according to the screen LB is enabled speeds of 8 are already quiet unreadable, letters ghosting into eachother. So I figure its not working for me.

Did the conventional emitter way and used Reg change no difference. Doesnt seem to work so far.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> And before anybody asks, I don't have any further info on what Samsung are doing in the way of 120Hz+ models at the moment. It's frustrating I know.


lol, I was about to ask you that. I'm going to wait and see what samsung has to offer before I buy the vg248qe









I agree with people that it would have been better glossy. If only somebody had the guts to make a true PC gamer monitor only. Cut the crappy internal speakers, DAC and audio I/O, make it DP only, that would slash the price considerably and make the monitor super slim.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> It can be enjoyed very very much without lightboost fiddling no doubt.
> 
> Lightboost is just an extra thing, if you want that CRT clarity during moving images. Not everyone will be bothered about such clarity I am sure.
> 
> Although I would personally go for a glossy (better colours) 120Hz than these lightboost models if you aren't bothered about lightboost, because the anti-glare coating just annoys me.


There is no good 120hz glossy especially not for FPS gaming. The input lag of the 700D for example is ******ed, it is night and day diffrence between the benq and 700D.

Just need to wait to see if the asus is better then the benq now...


----------



## CallsignVega

This will be a my quick run-down on the Asus VG248QE. I will be speaking about the monitor only in it's Lightboost mode running at 120 Hz. I feel that is the only mode worthy of having a 1080P TN panel sitting on my desk.

The box and packaging is usual Asus quality. Everything came nicely packed and protected.

The stand allows for a nice range of height adjustment. It has tilt, base swivel and portrait rotation (monitor height must be fully extended to accomplish portrait rotation). Just like this monitors sister the BenQ XL2411T, the monitors can be adjusted high enough for proper viewing for us taller people. I do find the Asus stand slightly more attractive than the BenQ's very basic stand. The monitor has standard 100mm x 100mm VESA mounting bracket, with the screws being covered by removable rubber tabs.





The monitor offers, DL-DVI, Displaport 1.2 and HDMI. Although HDMI will not allow for refresh rates of 120-144 Hz. Audio inputs are provided if you dare use built in monitor speakers!



I just had to take a picture of these amusing speakers located in black here.



The front surface of the bezel, the stand base and back panel are all gloss black which I prefer. The inside lip of the bezel is matte black to prevent any glare issues. The panel has a matte anti-reflection coating. Although not as strong of a coating as found on some IPS displays, you can still see some sparkle. It does a fairly good job of eliminating reflections in a bright room, but at the typical cost of image quality.

Back light bleed is surprisingly minimal on the display, with only a hint along the bottom 1/3rd (remember cameras almost always over-exaggerate BLB in photo's).



Using a Spyder 3 Elite and custom adjusting the NVIDIA control panel settings, the crimson tint on both of these 1ms panels in Lightboost (LB) mode can be virtually eliminated. I suspect in addition to the LCD panels themselves being identical between the Asus and the BenQ, that also the LED back-light is from the same OEM. The panel and electronics chassis are of a floating design, relying on the front bezel to secure the LCD panel inside the monitor frame. This is unfortunately bad news for individuals wanting to remove the bezels and use VESA mounts. Since the electronics chassis is simply taped to the back of the LCD panel, and said chassis takes up most of the surface area, you would have to be very creative in order to modify for VESA mounting points.



Here the stock stand mounts only to the monitor housing itself.



The LCD panel chassis bracket is of a somewhat thicker design as shown here.



The monitors control buttons are of fairly good quality. I still prefer tactile buttons such as these over touch-sensitive buttons that seem to be popular these days and usually don't work as well.



In LB mode, you get two options for image adjustments. LB brightness and contrast.



One interesting feature that I like is Asus's Splendid "Game Plus". It allows HUD type floating cross hair's and an on-screen timer. For those that play "hardcore" type modes in games that do not allow a cross hair, it is an interesting feature.



Select-able cross hair types. I wish there was a more "minimalist" cross hair, but these are better than nothing.



Cross hair as it remains on screen. One nice thing about this cross hair setting is all you have to do is press the "S" button on the monitor and it quickly disappears.



Some colored image uniformity shots.






Setting LB to it's 10% position provides the greatest reduction in motion blur of 1.4 ms pulses. This allows me to full read Pixperan F4 scrolling text at a speed of 30 at 120 Hz. LB brightness setting of 100% increases the pulse width to 2.1 ms. A greater pulse width is obviously necessary to generate the brighter image. This does lead to a somewhat lesser clear motion, dropping my reading of Pixperan clearly into the 28-29 range and 30 becoming more difficult to read than at the 1.4 ms pulse 10% setting. One issue with the 10% setting as although it does work well in a dim room at night, it's brightness in a day-lit room (even with windows behind the display with shade) isn't up to par. This requires you to increase the LB brightness, and hence slightly reduce motion clarity. Even still, I don't feel the 100% LB brightness mode is quite up to par for use in a day-lit room with windows behind the display. Hence my mod to remove the matte film to increase brightness (more on that at the end of the article). The first image below is at a 10% LB setting, the second at 100% while viewing a bright web site such as the Beeb. The brightness difference is also more apparent in person than in photo's.




A few shots after calibration in a dim room at 10% LB. Stock color calibration is fairly bad, but can be made much more pleasing after calibration.




Overall for a street price of $279 as I write this, you get a heck of a value for your money. At least on this panel I have here, quality control seems to be pretty high. Back light bleed is minimal, there are zero stuck or dead pixels. The housing and stand are well made. A word of caution though for those that wish to remove the bezel, Asus has used a particularly strong snap design. It requires much more force than most monitors I have disassembled in the past. If force is applied in improper positions you risk breaking the plastic. I used a special trim tool to assist.

Gaming on this monitor is a pleasure as far as motion clarity is concerned. As a FW900 aficionado, this monitor with the right settings can have just as clear of motion. While the FW900 does have superior image quality, you also have a smaller image (22.5" versus 24"). Using NVIDIA driver 313.96, enabling Lightboost has been a fairly painless experience (although as some others have found out there is a bug in which under certain circumstances your computer will start pausing and behaving extremely sluggishly when adjusting 3D settings). Interestingly enough, the monitor seems to like to stay "stuck" in LB mode, even after adjusting settings in the control panel. This is actually a boon for those of us that bought this monitor for 24/7 LB mode like myself.

Yes, there are no fancy color calibration results, panel luminosity tests, gamma curves and input lag tests in this run-down. I'll leave that to those with more time. As for input lag, I am fairly certain that users will not be disappointed (and I no longer have my FW900's to do a real test with). As a long time competitive FPS player, it feels great, just like it's sister the BenQ XL2411T. That monitor was reviewed to have only a few ms input lag which is completely in the trivial numbers department. I wouldn't be surprised if the Asus and the BenQ have similar if not identical electronics components to one another above and beyond the panel and back light.

After having used a 1440P Catleap IPS panel at 130 Hz for many months, 1080P TN is a bit hard to swallow. The motion clarity on the Asus us superb, but of course with all current display technologies there are huge trade-offs. It just depends on where your priorities lie and what content you view with your monitor. I do find that 1080P does make somethings (especially at distance) in more "realistic" designed games like BF3 a bit difficult to see versus a 1440P panel.

My last note will be with the matte anti-glare film. I have never been a fan. They reduce perceived contrast, black levels, color quality, screen clarity. Basically every aspect of display quality besides glare is reduced. That is a trade-off I am not willing to make. Another huge detriment of matte film is that it reduces brightness levels (one of the largest reasons for this mod). This monitor could use some help in the brightness area in a lit room. I am currently building a clean-box to remove the matte film and apply a high quality gloss layer. This should improve the image quality drastically, as TN panels need the most help in that regard. If you've seen one of Samsung's "Ultra-Clear" glossy TN panels, you would understand. In order to properly ensure that the underlying polarization layer is not damaged at any point during the monitors life, a protective gloss film will be required. A gloss modification service may be provided in the future for those that want the benefits of a gloss screen in a market where none-exists (120+ Hz Lightboost). Also, when installing a new adhesive film layer, a clean-box must be used or any dust or debris particles will adorn your image permanently. You wouldn't want one of these stuck in-between the layers of your new display now would you







:



Questions/comments?
PS: with motion clarity this good, you must try Chromium wheel smooth scroller. Reading text as it smoothly scrolls up like liquid is a pleasure!


----------



## Arc0s

Great post CallsignVega!







+Rep


----------



## Cavi

I'm viewing on my Apple IPS I have at work... and can't tell if it looks good because the ASUS has good color, or because I'm on the IPS...


----------



## TheYonderGod

Is it possible to post the results from your Spyder 3 Elite so we can calibrate ours the same? I know each panel is different, but it will probably be closer than I got just eyeballing mine.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> snip


What are your thoughts on LightBoost vs 1440p, for a person that doesn't game competitively? I know it all comes down to preference, but what would you recommend to someone that hasn't experienced both?

I might just grab one and see for myself, but I am damn near blind. I'm afraid the difference wouldn't be very noticeable for me.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Is it possible to post the results from your Spyder 3 Elite so we can calibrate ours the same? I know each panel is different, but it will probably be closer than I got just eyeballing mine.


Not sure how helpful it will be as there are too many variables (like Mark's setting didn't work on mine nor did I expect them to). Not only that, but different Lightboost brightness changes the settings. Here is my 10% LB calibrated:

Panel Contrast: 65
All gamma: 1.06
Red brightness: +34
Red Contrast: +47

Green Brightness: +48
Green Contrast +50

Blue Brightness: +54
Blue Contrast: +52


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> What are your thoughts on LightBoost vs 1440p, for a person that doesn't game competitively? I know it all comes down to preference, but what would you recommend to someone that hasn't experienced both?
> 
> I might just grab one and see for myself, but I am damn near blind. I'm afraid the difference wouldn't be very noticeable for me.


IPS is superior to TN in every way besides speed. Throw in a larger display and higher resolution and the gloss 1440P will win hands down on everything besides motion. But, motion clarity can really swing the scales. Like smooth scrolling this web page in perfect clarity is pretty sweet, something you cannot do on any IPS panel.


----------



## CallsignVega

Slow server double post.


----------



## osirus35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleome*
> 
> Any1 got LB working on the VG248QE yet ?
> 
> PixPerAn when according to the screen LB is enabled speeds of 8 are already quiet unreadable, letters ghosting into eachother. So I figure its not working for me.
> 
> Did the conventional emitter way and used Reg change no difference. Doesnt seem to work so far.


I experienced the exact same thing. Sadly no one has been able to help. Another note is when I first turn on the 3D and do a test my fps drops to like 2-3 fps until I hit ctrl-t. I tried different computers. I tried turning off SLI and running just one card. I am not sure if my monitor is defective. Outside of the LB hack everything works perfectly.


----------



## tombom

Yeah can someone confirm that you can use the lightboost hack with this? It was kinda mentioned before but I haven't heard of anyone actually doing it though.


----------



## Bensam123

Nice writeup Vega. Depending on cost, quality, and insurance (if they break the panel) I may be interested in a matte removal and gloss application process.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tombom*
> 
> Yeah can someone confirm that you can use the lightboost hack with this? It was kinda mentioned before but I haven't heard of anyone actually doing it though.


It is all I use.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> Nice writeup Vega. Depending on cost, quality, and insurance (if they break the panel) I may be interested in a matte removal and gloss application process.


Ya, depending how well it turns out I may offer for people to ship me their current monitor, have me purchase one, or they could purchase and have it shipped to me to convert them. Of course those I could see people complaining about getting panels with stuck/dead pixels and a myriad of other "issues" that may make it more hassle than what people are willing to pay for the conversion. A high quality gloss layer also in itself is almost $50 per panel.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> text


Awesome review Vega









Do you have any link to the replacement protective film instead of the original AG coating?

Did you ever own a Benq 2411t, someone said the Benq is the same panel(?)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Awesome review Vega
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have any link to the replacement protective film instead of the original AG coating?
> 
> Did you ever own a Benq 2411t, someone said the Benq is the same panel(?)


No, I've just been speaking to a 3M sales rep for discount pricing on custom sizes. The 11T is the same panel.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Not sure how helpful it will be as there are too many variables (like Mark's setting didn't work on mine nor did I expect them to). Not only that, but different Lightboost brightness changes the settings. Here is my 10% LB calibrated:
> 
> Panel Contrast: 65
> All gamma: 1.06
> Red brightness: +34
> Red Contrast: +47
> 
> Green Brightness: +48
> Green Contrast +50
> 
> Blue Brightness: +54
> Blue Contrast: +52


Do you have settings for non-LB?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Do you have settings for non-LB?


Sorry no, I do not use non-LB mode.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, I've just been speaking to a 3M sales rep for discount pricing on custom sizes. The 11T is the same panel.


Is the Asus better then the Benq?

Because in europe the Benq is alot cheaper.


----------



## hamzatm

Doesn't sound like it from what I've read so far.


----------



## disolitude

Thanks CallsignVega for the writeup and confirming that debezeling this puppy isn't recommend without a custom solution. Do you possibly know if there is a NVidia 3d vision Lightboost monitor that can be debezeled and VESA mounted easily?

I know there are gen 1 monitors from Asus and Alienware that can be but for lightboost monitors, I know first hand that benq xl2420t can't...and you've confirmed that this one can't be debezeled either.


----------



## beastmith

OH come on, man! We are brothers now







Can you give us the setting with your Spyder 3 elite for non-LB mode? How long does it take?


----------



## lem_

Seen these?
http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm

27-inch LED PANEL: S-IPS "A" Grade LG
Refresh rate: 60hz, up to *120HZ capable (please read "The OC Overview")*
Aspect ratio: 16:9
Resolution: *2560-by-1440*
Response Time: ≦6ms
Contrast Ratio: 1500:1
DCR: 5000000:1
Brightness: 380cd/㎡
Viewing Angle: 178°(H)/178°(V)

what the word on the street about these?


----------



## Gheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gheist*
> 
> I've had mine for a day now, still working out the trouble with the colors.
> 
> Another issue, and quite a pesky one, does anyone else have a static death screen problem when viewing Adobe Flash Player vids, particularly Amazon Instant vids at 144hz? As soon as I boot up a vid on Amazon (none of my other players that I've tested suffer this issue) the screen goes to complete static, nothing is visible but volume is still unaffected. I tested refresh rate to all available settings below 144hz and the problem clears up, it's only at 144.
> 
> Anyone have any input or encountered this yet?


Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## tombom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lem_*
> 
> Seen these?
> http://www.overlordcomputer.com/overlord_tempest_X270OC_display_p/ot_x270oc_a.htm
> 
> 27-inch LED PANEL: S-IPS "A" Grade LG
> Refresh rate: 60hz, up to *120HZ capable (please read "The OC Overview")*
> Aspect ratio: 16:9
> Resolution: *2560-by-1440*
> Response Time: ≦6ms
> Contrast Ratio: 1500:1
> DCR: 5000000:1
> Brightness: 380cd/㎡
> Viewing Angle: 178°(H)/178°(V)
> 
> what the word on the street about these?


It's the same thing as any other IPS panel that can be overclocked. It's got a PCB in there that lets you (with some software) push it to 60+hz. Definitely not as "good" as something like this because your refresh rates aren't guaranteed and because you need a great computer to run everything at 2560x1440 with 60+ fps all the time.


----------



## CallsignVega

I have both this Asus and a 130 Hz 1440P Catleap on my desk next to each other. I spent about three hours last night switching between the two comparing them. It's hard to choose which I like playing games on more.

With the Catleap you have a far superior image, much higher resolution, size, clarity, blacks, contrast. Of course you do have significant motion blur (10 ms measured pixel transition versus 1.4 ms on the Asus at 10% LB) and the Asus has a better stand. Image wise, everything is is far poorer on the Asus, but of course motion clarity is exceptional. It is funny loading up a 1080P desktop background, it is noticeably smaller (I'd say around a 22" image inside the 27" panel of the Catleap) due to the Catleaps superior resolution and DPI. The 24" of the Asus looks fairly small compared. That extra 3 inches makes quite a bit of difference (that's what she said!).

Basically, you have to give up _a lot_ for super motion. Although, I think once I convert the Asus to glossy it will look a lot better and I will once again compare the two. Matte film just ruins displays IMO.

Here are a few photo's of them next to each other:







Whatever you take away from these photo's, just note that in person the Catleap looks far, far better.


----------



## Cavi

And here I was thinking the Asus looked better... but I'm color blind


----------



## hamzatm

Asus looking better to me too!

Just goes to show the problems of digital images n stuff


----------



## MooMoo

Woot 1ms!







I wonder you do even see the difference from 2ms


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Do you have settings for non-LB?


Try these. seems to dial the colors back a bit and provide a decent black level.

Panel:
standard mode
brightness 20
contrast 80
color temp user mode
RGB 85 77 76
smartview off
trace 80

For me, this is a substantial improvement over the out of box settings.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> .


CallsignVega if you do start making AG removal business, would you consider selling just the M3 Glossy protector to those that want to make the mod themself?
I imagine you could order more M3 protector and get better bulk discount









Also on a level of 1-10 how glossy does a display get after removing the AG and having a naked polarizer?

I think S23A700D is a 8.5(?!) out of 10 on glossiness?

Edit---> So the XL2411t and this Asus are Equal?
Then I can buy the XL2411t here in Europe?


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> Try these. seems to dial the colors back a bit and provide a decent black level.
> 
> Panel:
> standard mode
> brightness 20
> contrast 80
> color temp user mode
> RGB 85 77 76
> smartview off
> trace 80
> 
> Nvidia control panel:
> digital vibrance 60
> 
> For me, this is a substantial improvement over the out of box settings.


These settings look horrible for me, brightness at 20, is so dim, I had to bump it up to 100. I took a picture of both of my monitors next to each other and its weird. My old monitor is a Gateway FHD2400 24" @ 1920x1200. It is significantly bigger than this new monitor obviously due to the 16:9 compared to 16:10. The difference though is like looking at a 5'10 guy standing next to a 6'1 guy, even though they are both as wide. The FHD2400 looks so much better with its colors it is startling. I feel like this monitor has the color of an aspirin left in a watery puddle on your sink.

The motion difference is absolutely ******* INSANE! I can't ever go back now, yet this monitor looks horrible! The dilemma is clear, the motion blur reduction wins, hands down. But **** my life, is this improvable or is this just the reality. The pic is on my phone, which is probably not even worth loading, makes no sense.

Time to go play some games and see if that is as mind blowing as moving around icons on my screen. I drag it back over my old monitor desktop and it looks laggy. Such a difference.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> CallsignVega if you do start making AG removal business, would you consider selling just the M3 Glossy protector to those that want to make the mod themself?
> I imagine you could order more M3 protector and get better bulk discount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also on a level of 1-10 how glossy does a display get after removing the AG and having a naked polarizer?
> 
> I think S23A700D is a 8.5(?!) out of 10 on glossiness?
> 
> Edit---> So the XL2411t and this Asus are Equal?
> Then I can buy the XL2411t here in Europe?


Yes, but you must remember the environment done must be very clean. Any adhesive glossy film once the backing is removed will pick up all dust/contaminants in the air and on the surface you are applying it to. It is very easy to see trapped contaminates underneath a gloss layer. Since you will be adhering the gloss directly to the exposed polarizer and you cannot use the moisture method of matte AR removal on the gloss layer, it is 100% permanent along with anything trapped underneath. If you try and remove the gloss layer by force/pulling on it the polarizer will be destroyed.

It's fairly glossy, maybe around a 8-9, with a 10 being something like the Apple 27". The 11T and this Asus use identical panels. Really the only difference between the two panels in LB mode is the Asus has the "Game-Plus" feature that BenQ does not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> These settings look horrible for me, brightness at 20, is so dim, I had to bump it up to 100. I took a picture of both of my monitors next to each other and its weird. My old monitor is a Gateway FHD2400 24" @ 1920x1200. It is significantly bigger than this new monitor obviously due to the 16:9 compared to 16:10. The different though is like looking at a 5'10 guy standing next to a 6'1 guy, even though they are both as wide. The FHD2400 looks so much better with its colors it is startling. I feel like this monitor has the color of an aspirin left in a watery puddle on your sink.
> 
> The motion difference is absolutely ******* INSANE! I can't ever go back now, yet this monitor looks horrible! The dilemma is clear, the motion blur reduction wins, hands down. But **** my life, is this improvable or is this just the reality. The pic is on my phone, which is probably not even worth loading, makes no sense.
> 
> Time to go play some games and see if that is as mind blowing as moving around icons on my screen. I drag it back over my old monitor desktop and it looks laggy. Such a difference.


Yes, any matte TN panel will look like garbage next to something like a glossy IPS. It's the price you pay for good motion clarity.









The funny thing is, the Samsung gloss TN panels actually look quite good. Hence why I am so interested in converting my Asus.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, but you must remember the environment done must be very clean. Any adhesive glossy film once the backing is removed will pick up all dust/contaminants in the air and on the surface you are applying it to. It is very easy to see trapped contaminates underneath a gloss layer. Since you will be adhering the gloss directly to the exposed polarizer and you cannot use the moisture method of matte AR removal on the gloss layer, it is 100% permanent along with anything trapped underneath. If you try and remove the gloss layer by force/pulling on it the polarizer will be destroyed.
> 
> It's fairly glossy, maybe around a 8-9, with a 10 being something like the Apple 27". The 11T and this Asus use identical panels. Really the only difference between the two panels in LB mode is the Asus has the "Game-Plus" feature that BenQ does not.
> Yes, any matte TN panel will look like garbage next to something like a glossy IPS. It's the price you pay for good motion clarity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is, the Samsung gloss TN panels actually look quite good. Hence why I am so interested in converting my Asus.


yes Samsung gloss TN is nice, I own a S23A700D and honestly the ImageQuality is comparable to my IPS (Dell U2311 panel).

So if a Apple 27" is a 10/10 glossiness and the M3 protector is 8/10 or 9/10, what would a S23A700D be?

If the XL2411t and this Asus are comparable IQ to the S23A700D I can justifie the expense, but honestly I don't want to downgrade too much on IQ and colors etc.

Is there any modification I can make to my S23A700D to decrease the 12-13ms inputlag?


----------



## bebimbap

I just got the VG248qe a few days ago and been testing it thoroughly.

With lightboost @ 120hz over DL-DVI during the PixPerAn readability test I can pass at a tempo of 24 after that my eyes just can't keep up.









without Lightboost @ 144hz over DP during the same test I can only pass a tempo of 7, at 8 the letters are so blurred I cannot read anything.


----------



## THizzle7XU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gheist*
> 
> I've had mine for a day now, still working out the trouble with the colors.
> 
> Another issue, and quite a pesky one, does anyone else have a static death screen problem when viewing Adobe Flash Player vids, particularly Amazon Instant vids at 144hz? As soon as I boot up a vid on Amazon (none of my other players that I've tested suffer this issue) the screen goes to complete static, nothing is visible but volume is still unaffected. I tested refresh rate to all available settings below 144hz and the problem clears up, it's only at 144.
> 
> Anyone have any input or encountered this yet?


I ran into the same problem too watching flash Amazon Prime Videos. The video on 144 Hz causes the screen to flicker and then go completely static. I actually bought two of these monitors and I can set one to 120Hz and play the video on that screen fine. But switching the video to the other 144Hz monitor causes that monitor to turn into static. I tried different browsers and same result.

I don't have this problem with YouTube. I'm guessing there is some kind of copy protection for the Amazon videos that doesn't play nice with the 144Hz. How does Netflix do? Is that still Silverlight on PC?


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Hey how is it going guys !









Just wanted to check in with you guys. The monitor is amazing! I just love it, really do. I'm so glad I joined this Forums, it has being awesome discussing the monitor after so long and to finally have it here is amazing. This is my favorite forums









I'm running this monitor with pretty much out the box settings, I haven't had the need for Lightboost hack or anything else. I just plugged in my DVI, selected 144hz and jumped in, and being loving it ever since.

By the way, I set the the Youtube Video I made of the Asus VG to "Private" because of all the complaints lol.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> yes Samsung gloss TN is nice, I own a S23A700D and honestly the ImageQuality is comparable to my IPS (Dell U2311 panel).
> 
> So if a Apple 27" is a 10/10 glossiness and the M3 protector is 8/10 or 9/10, what would a S23A700D be?
> 
> If the XL2411t and this Asus are comparable IQ to the S23A700D I can justifie the expense, but honestly I don't want to downgrade too much on IQ and colors etc.
> 
> Is there any modification I can make to my S23A700D to decrease the 12-13ms inputlag?


700D is around an 8.

No, the 11T and QE do not have comparable image quality to the 700D due largely to having a matte film. Reason why I am converting. If I can get the QE to look similar to the Samsung Ultra-clear line like the 700D, it will be a huge win (remember gloss not only increases panel image quality it also increases light output, something that is need in LB monitors). That will narrow the gap in image quality and make the resolution trade-off with a 1440P IPS panel more palatable for the wonderful motion clarity.

No on the 700D input lag.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I just got the VG248qe a few days ago and been testing it thoroughly.
> 
> With lightboost @ 120hz over DL-DVI during the PixPerAn readability test I can pass at a tempo of 24 after that my eyes just can't keep up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> without Lightboost @ 144hz over DP during the same test I can only pass a tempo of 7, at 8 the letters are so blurred I cannot read anything.


In order to read fast Pixperan, you have to move both your head and eyes in order to track that fast. As for non-LB mode, yes you will see blur. The fastest I've ever seen someone claim to read is 12 on any LCD non-LB. The fastest I've personally would call readable on the myriad of monitors I've tested (non-LB once again) was around ~10.


----------



## glenster

Would the Benq GW2460HM (A-MVA, 1920 x 1080, 4 ms, PMW free) be good for both
speed and color/contrast?
http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/gw2460hm


----------



## Arc0s

After I exit some games my desktop slows to a crawl mouse pointer included, this happens in Tribes and BF3, but doesn't happen in CS GO. Very weird any one have any ideas? I would like to leave LB always on but this is preventing me from doing it


----------



## shedokan

Looks like u need to be an expert to get this to work fully and properly :/ cough VeGa

Or not?


----------



## Arc0s

I had it working flawlessly on my Benq xl2420tx but that had the emitter so the INF file and registry hack were not needed, I guess it hassomething to do with not having an emitter anymore?


----------



## CallsignVega

No, I use the registry edit and the .inf and all is well here.

On another note: I've noticed if I run 100 OSD contrast instead of the default 60, screen is a bit brighter and whites are more white to boot. Throws off the color calibration some but the extra brightness is good for using LB in a lit room. That coupled with the new gloss layer might even make 10% fastest-speed LB setting usable during the day.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I had it working flawlessly on my Benq xl2420tx but that had the emitter so the INF file and registry hack were not needed, I guess it hassomething to do with not having an emitter anymore?


You can press ctrl+T to get rid of the lag. Did you uncheck the "enable 3d" box in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> You can press ctrl+T to get rid of the lag. Did you uncheck the "enable 3d" box in the nvidia control panel?


Yeah control+T is working fine in game, the problem is when I exit the game; everything on the desktop lags bad and I have to restart. I tried unchecking enable 3d but when I restart my pc LB is off.


----------



## experttact

Well it is amazing in games @ 144hz, I can't imagine lightboost. I looked at the LB thing but so many people are having issues I am hesitant as I am already very satisfied coming from a 60hz 3ms FHD2400. I am very interested in getting a glossy from Vega, pending pricing. I boosted the contrast in NV controls and it helps the colors quit a bit, but it still looks dreary due to the matte finish. Matte is the worst **** I can possibly think of for a monitor for gaming.


----------



## Gheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THizzle7XU*
> 
> I ran into the same problem too watching flash Amazon Prime Videos. The video on 144 Hz causes the screen to flicker and then go completely static. I actually bought two of these monitors and I can set one to 120Hz and play the video on that screen fine. But switching the video to the other 144Hz monitor causes that monitor to turn into static. I tried different browsers and same result.
> 
> I don't have this problem with YouTube. I'm guessing there is some kind of copy protection for the Amazon videos that doesn't play nice with the 144Hz. How does Netflix do? Is that still Silverlight on PC?


I don't have a Netflix to try it out on, but that sounds like my problem exactly. I've tried different browser to no avail as well, and no other video player that I've tried replicates the problem. I contacted Asus via email and they said I need to call them, but it may need to be sent back for repair.

IDK if it's even worth getting fixed at the moment, considering the time lost and overall hassle. We'll see what the phone rep tells me. Maybe NewEgg will offer something a but more hassle free, like a new expedited monitor.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> Well it is amazing in games @ 144hz, I can't imagine lightboost.


ikr, I hope someone manages to hack it to work on AMD.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Yeah control+T is working fine in game, the problem is when I exit the game; everything on the desktop lags bad and I have to restart. I tried unchecking enable 3d but when I restart my pc LB is off.


You press ctrl t while on the desktop after exiting the game.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gheist*
> 
> I don't have a Netflix to try it out on, but that sounds like my problem exactly. I've tried different browser to no avail as well, and no other video player that I've tried replicates the problem. I contacted Asus via email and they said I need to call them, but it may need to be sent back for repair.
> 
> IDK if it's even worth getting fixed at the moment, considering the time lost and overall hassle. We'll see what the phone rep tells me. Maybe NewEgg will offer something a but more hassle free, like a new expedited monitor.


I just tried Amazon Streaming and it gave me the same static effect, I am also running the screen at 144hz.


----------



## beastmith

Has anyone found a page of people who owns ASUS VG248QE, that also provides their calibrated settings?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Has anyone found a page of people who owns ASUS VG248QE, that also provides their calibrated settings?


Look for vega's post on the website called hardforum, he has Lightboost enabled calibrated settings posted.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Look for vega's post on the website called hardforum, he has Lightboost enabled calibrated settings posted.


Calibrated settings without Lightboost enabled?


----------



## subinbar

Hey guys, I just bought a BenQ XL2420TX a week ago. Now this new Asus comes out and I am second guessing my purchase -

I really love a few things about the BenQ, namely the Inputs (2xHDMI / DP / DVI / VGA) + USB, Ergonomics, and gaming looks really good, though I wouldn't say identical to a CRT.

However I'm wondering if the VG248QE offers a noticeable improvement in ghosting and input lag in lightstep mode, and if the colors are acceptable after being calibrated. Bad color seems to plague any high performance gaming monitor out right now.

Has anyone owned both or can shed any light on the differences? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Calibrated settings without Lightboost enabled?


That would be nice! I wouldn't mind trying them if anyone does have them.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> Hey guys, I just bought a BenQ XL2420TX a week ago. Now this new Asus comes out and I am second guessing my purchase -
> 
> I really love a few things about the BenQ, namely the Inputs (2xHDMI / DP / DVI / VGA) + USB, Ergonomics, and gaming looks really good, though I wouldn't say identical to a CRT.
> 
> However I'm wondering if the VG248QE offers a noticeable improvement in ghosting and input lag in lightstep mode, and if the colors are acceptable after being calibrated. Bad color seems to plague any high performance gaming monitor out right now.
> 
> Has anyone owned both or can shed any light on the differences? Would be much appreciated.


You can try lightboost on your current monitor and see how you like it. Lightboost on the Asus is just that, but somewhat clearer.

S should be similar, although I think someone mentioned the anti glare coating on the BenQ was a little worse than the Asus? Not a big difference though.


----------



## senna89

is possible remove this aggressive coating ???


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah there are guides to do it.

Vega will be doing his when he's built a suitable environment


----------



## THizzle7XU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gheist*
> 
> I don't have a Netflix to try it out on, but that sounds like my problem exactly. I've tried different browser to no avail as well, and no other video player that I've tried replicates the problem. I contacted Asus via email and they said I need to call them, but it may need to be sent back for repair.
> 
> IDK if it's even worth getting fixed at the moment, considering the time lost and overall hassle. We'll see what the phone rep tells me. Maybe NewEgg will offer something a but more hassle free, like a new expedited monitor.


I don't think it's a problem with the monitor itself seeing as Amazon's video player is the only issue, and 120Hz is fine. Plus three of us have confirmed the same issue. It's probably a software issue with Amazon's video player or Flash not recognizing 144Hz as a valid refresh rate in the enabled copy protection software so people can't record their videos. I think that static effect is the same if HDCP is messed up with HDMI.


----------



## experttact

We need a monitor like this that is 27" @ 1920 x 1200. This 16:9 ratio is the suck coming from a 24" 1920x1200 16:10. This matte coating is the suck as well. Besides that I am loving it. I do have a strong feeling of "settling" though. I can't go back to my 16:10 @ 60hz now, but I still miss it. Games that looked straight up magical on all high settings (GTX 680) like Day Z, Skyrim, etc, now look like ****. I have both my new and old monitors setup next to each other and I think I am going to have to go ahead and put my old one in my closet as the comparison of them side by side is just too emotionally overwhelming.

Vega you ready to peel off this crap matte film?


----------



## Intrikate

Hey , Been lurking this thread for awhile and finally made an account.
I'm about to get this monitor tomorrow and i wanted to ask what is the best method of calibrating it.

I'm no expert so do we use the disk that comes with it? Adjust on the monitor or use windows
Also using an nvidia card

Upgrading from a HP2159m, so hoping this is huge upgrade. Only downside is it isn't glossy, but sure i can get used to that.


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Intrikate*
> 
> Hey , Been lurking this thread for awhile and finally made an account.
> I'm about to get this monitor tomorrow and i wanted to ask what is the best method of calibrating it.
> 
> I'm no expert so do we use the disk that comes with it? Adjust on the monitor or use windows
> Also using an nvidia card
> 
> Upgrading from a HP2159m, so hoping this is huge upgrade. Only downside is it isn't glossy, but sure i can get used to that.


I am no expert either, I will share what I did though. There is the monitors settings which you change on the actual monitor via the buttons on the bottom and the nvidia control panel settings. I used an earlier persons post calibrations for the monitor buttons which I quoted in an earlier response some pages back, and then boosted the contrast to 80% and digital vibrance to 60% in the Nvidia control panel settings. It still looks like **** compared to my old TN panel which is a 4 year old Gateway FHD2400 24" 16:10 1920x1200 GLOSSY film. The 120hz/144hz 1msGTG and low input lag is where its at for this monitor, it looks terrible. You will not be able to calibrate it in anyway to make it look decent.

People need to post the Nvidia control panel/monitor settings NOT in LB mode that achieved, in their opinion, the best colors etc. I know Vega posted one about LB mode, but LB mode seems to be a 50/50 with people not having annoying issues.

There is no way around the inferiority of 16:9 1080P (x1080 should be a slur, x1200 is SO much better) and this absolutely disgraceful matte finish.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You press ctrl t while on the desktop after exiting the game.


Ctrl+T doesn't work for me on the desktop, I'm going to start from scratch again maybe I did something wrong.


----------



## renji1337

Just received mine. the monitor is way less matte the my vh242h, it's not full matte


----------



## karkee

Well this monitor is just so nice for gaming. I don't even wanna go back to my IPS, even just working in windows is more fun









Everything is soo smooth compare to my 700D, I liked the glossy finish alot though. But the input lag is just zzzz, especially in games like CS go etc

To bad there is no equal one with glossy finish, its something I can get use to though...

Removing the coating should work I guess?


----------



## hamzatm

Removal of coating FTW

Release the inner beast!

Thanks for that comparison to the 700D, are you using 144Hz or the lightboost trick?


----------



## karkee

I just tried to play some CS GO havent tested lightboost, using 144Hz. Even at 120hz its like so much more dno how tosay smooth I guess









I hooked up my 700D again after and its like im playing on such lower hz again, and if you hook up a 60hz after you cry









Yea I think about AG removal, will use it like this for now. in windows and other games I might like glossy more but then in some games AG is actually nice... in CS GO for example I like my AG coating.


----------



## experttact

Does this monitor have a "thru-mode" or anything do you guys know for reducing input further? I remember reading that some monitors had such a thing. And lets get some settings posted, anyone use a pro color calibrator?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> Vega you ready to peel off this crap matte film?


As soon as my supplies arrive.


----------



## littledonny

Hey guys, I got my monitor and I'm having trouble figuring out how to enable lightboost in 2D.

I have a 3D emitter, and I think I've been able to enable 2D lightboost in games by pressing Ctrl+T while in 3D mode. However, I'm still confused about how to enable it while not in a game. Can anyone help?


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> I just tried to play some CS GO havent tested lightboost, using 144Hz. Even at 120hz its like so much more dno how tosay smooth I guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hooked up my 700D again after and its like im playing on such lower hz again, and if you hook up a 60hz after you cry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea I think about AG removal, will use it like this for now. in windows and other games I might like glossy more but then in some games AG is actually nice... in CS GO for example I like my AG coating.


Can you explaing why AG is nice in CS GO?

Wow!
I have a 700D, I guess then inputlag on the 700D kills it then in FPS online gaming?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> As soon as my supplies arrive.


Is youre Enviroment AG removal box complete yet?
I was considering completely empty a room and then use vacuum + humidifiers to make the dust drop to the floor


----------



## Gheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THizzle7XU*
> 
> I don't think it's a problem with the monitor itself seeing as Amazon's video player is the only issue, and 120Hz is fine. Plus three of us have confirmed the same issue. It's probably a software issue with Amazon's video player or Flash not recognizing 144Hz as a valid refresh rate in the enabled copy protection software so people can't record their videos. I think that static effect is the same if HDCP is messed up with HDMI.


That's what I was thinking, though I let the Asus rep throw me for a loop when he said it will need to come back for repairs. I almost forgot the number one rule when talking to these people, outsourced customer service usually doesn't know *****.

I've been trying to find a player that will replicate Amazon's, but to no avail. everything else that uses AFP works fine, so it looks like you're right.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Is youre Enviroment AG removal box complete yet?
> I was considering completely empty a room and then use vacuum + humidifiers to make the dust drop to the floor


Some of the supplies are for the clean-box. It has to be done proper. Three of my Catleap's have had tiny hairs and contaminates under the gloss layer, frustrating to say the least on a pixel perfect panel. Since those are LG panels, I wonder if the gloss layer was put on as an afterthought. Would explain the lack of a clean-room. Ever look at the air while the sun is shining brightly through a window? It's pretty dirty.

Here I can see patzer now:


----------



## [cold]Fusion

So I currently have a 27" Iiyama 120Hz monitor and was thinking about replacing it with the VG248QE since I find the 27" size to be a little cumbersome for FPS gaming given the distance I sit from it, and I don't get on with the low resolution in a monitor of this size. However, I was wondering whether the 3D experience will suffer from going from a 27" to a 24", has anyone here used 3D on both sizes and can comment on the difference in terms of immersiveness? It's not a complete deal breaker since 3D is more of a secondary use but would rather know the trade offs before I go ahead and buy one.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Well this monitor is just so nice for gaming. I don't even wanna go back to my IPS, even just working in windows is more fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything is soo smooth compare to my 700D, I liked the glossy finish alot though. But the input lag is just zzzz, especially in games like CS go etc
> 
> To bad there is no equal one with glossy finish, its something I can get use to though...
> 
> Removing the coating should work I guess?


Can you please do a side by side comparison on Imagequality for s23A700D and the VG248qe?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Some of the supplies are for the clean-box. It has to be done proper. Three of my Catleap's have had tiny hairs and contaminates under the gloss layer, frustrating to say the least on a pixel perfect panel. Since those are LG panels, I wonder if the gloss layer was put on as an afterthought. Would explain the lack of a clean-room. Ever look at the air while the sun is shining brightly through a window? It's pretty dirty.
> 
> Here I can see patzer now:


I wish had that lab room









Are you saying that Catleap's might come with tiny hair and contaminates from factory?
That sounds bad









I migth try to empty/clean a room completely and run humidifier for couple of days then in bright sunligt see if I can see dust particles.

Incase there would get dust in my display I could propably not use it as main display, I would have to build dedicated PC for gaming


----------



## Heinrich6745

From the people that have been toying with these monitors and had a chance to game with them and other things, would you recommend them? i am looking into these as a replacement for my new upgrades as i have to get a new monitor since it and other parts are going to family members once i upgrade.


----------



## hamzatm

Yes I do recommend them. The smoothness of simple 120Hz is amazing, and with the lightboost trick when it works properly it makes gaming pretty fun. When I used to play Dota 2 (MOBA, kind of like RTS) my mouse cursor would get lost in the chaos on screen. That never happened once I switched to 120hz, the cursor moves much more smoothly and you can clearly follow it.


----------



## Loganmo

the image quality as bad as people are saying? On paper this monitor fits my needs perfectly but with all the problems here should I still consider it? are people having problems with their pc's recognizing the 144hz? Is their problems with the light boost mod and is it any harder to use then on other monitors?


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> the image quality as bad as people are saying? On paper this monitor fits my needs perfectly but with all the problems here should I still consider it? are people having problems with their pc's recognizing the 144hz? Is their problems with the light boost mod and is it any harder to use then on other monitors?


I have the same questions. Sadly, I ordered mine this morning. I'm seeing lots of complaints about Lightboost and terrible image quality. I can live with the quality not being as good as my current Samsung, but the talk here seems pretty bad about that.


----------



## SightUp

I must be missing something. $280 for 24inch monitor that does more than the BenQ monitors when it comes to color gamut and hz? Why is this monitor so cheap? What am I missing here?


----------



## Loganmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceaseless*
> 
> I have the same questions. Sadly, I ordered mine this morning. I'm seeing lots of complaints about Lightboost and terrible image quality. I can live with the quality not being as good as my current Samsung, but the talk here seems pretty bad about that.


Well I wish you the best of luck, I'm so confused about which monitor I want because this is the only one with such good features for its price. Please let me know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SightUp*
> 
> I must be missing something. $280 for 24inch monitor that does more than the BenQ monitors when it comes to color gamut and hz? Why is this monitor so cheap? What am I missing here?


BenQ XL2411T is roughly the same price. Except it's Europe only.


----------



## Loganmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BenQ XL2411T is roughly the same price. Except it's Europe only.


It would be more expensive to buy in the us right? I'd be interested in buying that if I decide against this one.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> It would be more expensive to buy in the us right? I'd be interested in buying that if I decide against this one.


Correct, it's about 420 dollars roughly with shipping IIRC. You will not receive warranty and such for the monitor either as it's not intended to be sold in the states.


----------



## Loganmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Correct, it's about 420 dollars roughly with shipping IIRC. You will not receive warranty and such for the monitor either as it's not intended to be sold in the states.


Damn could you ever see it coming to the states?


----------



## Gheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceaseless*
> 
> I have the same questions. Sadly, I ordered mine this morning. I'm seeing lots of complaints about Lightboost and terrible image quality. I can live with the quality not being as good as my current Samsung, but the talk here seems pretty bad about that.


I have mine sitting next to a BenQ 2450 (VA panel, semi-glossy) and you can tell the difference. I wouldn't call the colors terrible, but possibly if you compare it to a high rez IPS panel. I've noticed a lot of people doing that, but it's apples and oranges. People who buy this are buying it for a high hz gaming monitor with 3d capability, for which it is great especially at the price.


----------



## Arc0s

120hz+lightboost+vega's nvidia color settings and it looks better than the benq 2420 I had, the colors look fine when comparing to other TN panels; mine came with zero dead pixels which is a relive and little to no backlight bleeding. For the price you can't go wrong with this monitor.


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> the image quality as bad as people are saying? On paper this monitor fits my needs perfectly but with all the problems here should I still consider it? are people having problems with their pc's recognizing the 144hz? Is their problems with the light boost mod and is it any harder to use then on other monitors?


This monitor will go down in gaming history as one of the best, and highest value upgrades, EVER. The price point of $279.00, FREE SHIPPING from Amazon, and a 24" 1080p 1ms GTG 144hz is insane, with light boost I think Vega said it is roughly 500% faster in the motion blur elimination. This is mind blowing because just at 144hz coming from a 60hz it is literally game altering, and you will never, ever, be able to go back. So is it worth it? Yes, hands down. Can you handle going to a monitor with washed out colors coming from an IPS? Not unless you are a gamer first.

I however am a gamer first.

If you are a gamer first, this monitor is worth every penny, and I would of payed in and around $400 + shipping truth be told.

Order it from Amazon, if you don't see it the same way, RMA it.

I just wish there was a 27" inch option that wasn't in 1080p, or even a 24" that is 1900x1200. A 27" @ 1900x1200 144hz would be balls to the wall badass.


----------



## subinbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> 120hz+lightboost+vega's nvidia color settings and it looks better than the benq 2420 I had, the colors look fine when comparing to other TN panels; mine came with zero dead pixels which is a relive and little to no backlight bleeding. For the price you can't go wrong with this monitor.


In what ways does it look better than the 2420xx? Just in games, or color as well?


----------



## brian1115

interesting...might be worth picking up over a BenQ XL240T, will have to look into this further


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *subinbar*
> 
> In what ways does it look better than the 2420xx? Just in games, or color as well?


Both, but specifically more in colors. No matter what I did to adjust the colors on my Benq when using light boost, the colors always looked washed out. On the Asus they look nice (TN nice, don't expect IPS colors)


----------



## Loganmo

If I buy this monitor and buy the 3d vision 2 bundle can I use the easier method of enabling LB or do I still need the Inf files and everything?


----------



## CallsignVega

I think all matte coated TN panels including this one are around the same when it comes to poor image quality. If I can get this panel to look like the Samsung ultra-clear line of TN panels, it will make a world of difference. Besides the low resolution, you simply cannot beat zero motion blur gaming with 1.4 ms pulsed LB. Even smooth scrolling text like this web page is a pleasure to read. For $279 I cannot think of a better monitor deal. For those that use regular 2D 144 Hz over 120 Hz LB, why? Unless you are stuck with AMD of course.


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I think all matte coated TN panels including this one are around the same when it comes to poor image quality. If I can get this panel to look like the Samsung ultra-clear line of TN panels, it will make a world of difference. Besides the low resolution, you simply cannot beat zero motion blur gaming with 1.4 ms pulsed LB. Even smooth scrolling text like this web page is a pleasure to read. For $279 I cannot think of a better monitor deal. For those that use regular 2D 144 Hz over 120 Hz LB, why? Unless you are stuck with AMD of course.


Laziness, and fear of failure.

NOTE: I play in 144hz due to ^

This is the guide I found, but a few links were broken and I quickly got distracted.

http://marky.com/backlight/lightboost-zero-motion-blur/


----------



## THizzle7XU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gheist*
> 
> That's what I was thinking, though I let the Asus rep throw me for a loop when he said it will need to come back for repairs. I almost forgot the number one rule when talking to these people, outsourced customer service usually doesn't know *****.
> 
> I've been trying to find a player that will replicate Amazon's, but to no avail. everything else that uses AFP works fine, so it looks like you're right.


I reported the issue to Amazon Customer Service through live chat. At first the woman tried to redirect me to a help page about how to troubleshoot Flash







, but then I told her that I wasn't looking for help so much as reporting what I highly suspect is a bug given the bump down to 120Hz produces no issues. And their player definitely does in fact have DRM software due to a posting they have about Chrome not being able to play Amazon videos on Linux since DRM support was pulled from Flash 11.4 on Linux, and Chrome comes pre-installed with later versions of Flash. Amazon Prime needs the DRM software to be present.

I got a follow up email about reporting the issue to their tech support staff:

"We'll need to look into the problem with Prime movies causing the screen to flicker on a screen with 144Hz refresh rate a little more deeply. I've contacted our technical specialists who should be able to provide further guidance.

Feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service. I've made sure forwarded your message to our Amazon Instant Video development team.

Thanks for your patience as we work to resolve this and thanks you for taking the time to provide your feedback."

Hopefully they fix it!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> Damn could you ever see it coming to the states?


BenQ has no plans of bringing the XL2411T to the states officially. In fact, they believe the monitor is 120hz. Not even sure they test their own monitors....


----------



## subinbar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Both, but specifically more in colors. No matter what I did to adjust the colors on my Benq when using light boost, the colors always looked washed out. On the Asus they look nice (TN nice, don't expect IPS colors)


Thanks. I may return mine in favor of the VG248QE.


----------



## Gheist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THizzle7XU*
> 
> I reported the issue to Amazon Customer Service through live chat. At first the woman tried to redirect me to a help page about how to troubleshoot Flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but then I told her that I wasn't looking for help so much as reporting what I highly suspect is a bug given the bump down to 120Hz produces no issues. And their player definitely does in fact have DRM software due to a posting they have about Chrome not being able to play Amazon videos on Linux since DRM support was pulled from Flash 11.4 on Linux, and Chrome comes pre-installed with later versions of Flash. Amazon Prime needs the DRM software to be present.
> 
> I got a follow up email about reporting the issue to their tech support staff:
> 
> "We'll need to look into the problem with Prime movies causing the screen to flicker on a screen with 144Hz refresh rate a little more deeply. I've contacted our technical specialists who should be able to provide further guidance.
> 
> Feedback like yours is very important in helping us continue to improve the experience of using our digital video service. I've made sure forwarded your message to our Amazon Instant Video development team.
> 
> Thanks for your patience as we work to resolve this and thanks you for taking the time to provide your feedback."
> 
> Hopefully they fix it!


Good on you, I'll do the same later, maybe it'll put a little fire under their ass if they get more reports about it.

Maybe someone with a VG278HE could test Amazon Instant Video on 144hz to see if this hypothesis has any merit?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gheist*
> 
> Good on you, I'll do the same later, maybe it'll put a little fire under their ass if they get more reports about it.
> 
> Maybe someone with a VG278HE could test Amazon Instant Video on 144hz to see if this hypothesis is has any merit?


Damn I went and sold mine!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> If I buy this monitor and buy the 3d vision 2 bundle can I use the easier method of enabling LB or do I still need the Inf files and everything?


You can do the easy method

*TO EVERYONE WORRIED ABOUT IMAGE QUALITY OR COLOURS N SHTUFF:*

It only looks bad compared to IPS screens (and similar tech). Obviously









It has an anti glare coating, so it looks like any TN screen with an anti glare coating. In other words no reflections, but not as clear whites, blacks and the general sparkliness you get with glossy coatings.


----------



## Chrit

I might pick this up for 2D gaming. 144Hz wih 1ms sounds amazing.

What is "LightBoost" and how does it reduce lag?


----------



## Bensam123

Hey Vega... Looking at some of the "matte removal gone wrong" photos, it doesn't look like micro-fractures on the display from a change in temperatures. A simple matte finish wouldn't protect a monitor from a temperature change like this if the glass underneath is that fragile.

The first thing that came to mind from seeing the spider cracks is they aren't cracks at all. It looks as though the towels that are used have too much water in them and the water actually diffused under and along the polarizer. Since the towels are draped over the edge and directly in contact with the edges between the two.

Just thought I'd throw in my thoughts.


----------



## krokdylz

Hey Guys, I am interested which Monitor is the better one to get Asus VG248QE or BenQ XL2411T. Are there any in depth reviews, comparisons yet ?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krokdylz*
> 
> Hey Guys, I am interested which Monitor is the better one to get Asus VG248QE or BenQ XL2411T. Are there any in depth reviews, comparisons yet ?


Both are too similar to worry about. If you're in Europe get the XL2411t as the Asus is ridiculously overpriced. If you're in the states get the VG248QE as the BenQ isn't available there.


----------



## podunk

Any reviews of this monitor regarding input lag?


----------



## krokdylz

thx hamzatm


----------



## shedokan

_"I just tried to play some CS GO havent tested lightboost, using 144Hz. Even at 120hz its like so much more dno how tosay smooth I guess

I hooked up my 700D again after and its like im playing on such lower hz again, and if you hook up a 60hz after you cry

Yea I think about AG removal, will use it like this for now. in windows and other games I might like glossy more but then in some games AG is actually nice... in CS GO for example I like my AG coating."_

Its hard for me to believe you felt such a big different as you describe lol, altho I might get this monitor cause of LB but I wouldnt expect a different from 120 to 144. I noticed HUGE diff in 2 q3 engine based games and Counter strike from 60hz to 120hz. I cant even imagine it being smoother lol. But its nice to hear this monitor is that good anyhow


----------



## Loganmo

Can anyone here tell me how the image quality of this monitor compares to that of the vg236h?

Thanks


----------



## experttact

This is a picture (cell phone) of my old monitor on the left (FHD2400) and the VG248QE on the right. You can see the slight size difference, both are 24" but the FHD2400 is 1200P while the VG248QE is 1080P. What you can't really tell is the color difference, these are both TN but the one on the left color is far better (glossy), the one on the right is very washed out (matte). For some reason the FHD2400 looks all whacked out on reds in the picture, but it looks great in person. Can't wait to get this matte film off.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> _"I just tried to play some CS GO havent tested lightboost, using 144Hz. Even at 120hz its like so much more dno how tosay smooth I guess
> 
> I hooked up my 700D again after and its like im playing on such lower hz again, and if you hook up a 60hz after you cry
> 
> Yea I think about AG removal, will use it like this for now. in windows and other games I might like glossy more but then in some games AG is actually nice... in CS GO for example I like my AG coating."_
> 
> Its hard for me to believe you felt such a big different as you describe lol, altho I might get this monitor cause of LB but I wouldnt expect a different from 120 to 144. I noticed HUGE diff in 2 q3 engine based games and Counter strike from 60hz to 120hz. I cant even imagine it being smoother lol. But its nice to hear this monitor is that good anyhow


yes, I found that odd aswell.
But the 700D has 12-13ms input lag, xl2411t has only 2ms to my knowledge, that could be the big difference.

I might consider going Nvidia for LB, maybe wait for a AMD equivalent LB?


----------



## brian1115

Should I get this monitor over the Ben Q XL2420T?


----------



## kiwilad

Hi guys and gals, I just joined to join in...

I almost pulled the trigger on the Benq XL2420T and then Asus go and throw this at me. I have been researching a new 120hz monitor and dont have the money for a Catleap....lets have a show of hands? Asus VG248QE or Benq XL2420T?

Also....Am I right in assuming I will need to purchase the 3D emitter and glasses separately with both of these monitors? Or will Asus release a version, like the 27" model with the emitter also built in down the road?

I realise Benq has the Benq XL2420TX, the X indicating a built in emitter. Thank you very much for your opinions.


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> Hi guys and gals, I just joined to join in...
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on the Benq XL2420T and then Asus go and throw this at me. I have been researching a new 120hz monitor and dont have the money for a Catleap....lets have a show of hands? Asus VG248QE or Benq XL2420T?
> 
> Also....Am I right in assuming I will need to purchase the 3D emitter and glasses separately with both of these monitors? Or will Asus release a version, like the 27" model with the emitter also built in down the road?
> 
> I realise Benq has the Benq XL2420TX, the X indicating a built in emitter. Thank you very much for your opinions.


My understanding is gaming on the Catleap even with its 132hz refresh because of the pixel pitch or something, it is less than ideal unless you are sitting still in a game, and has the motion lag of a crappy TN panel that people would find borderline unsuitable for gaming? This monitor has high value, I don't know anything about the XL2420T, but I do know this brand new Asus monitor can't be matched in price point (in the states) by any other monitors for the gaming function. Yes, you need to purchase a separate 3D emitter, that is how the price is so incredibly low, $279 shipped. Most people who buy this monitor are most likely buying it for 2D use exclusively, like me. A 27" with a 3D emitter already exists, the bigger Asus right? Those are in and around $450-$599. This monitor is about half that.

^ Someone will give you a much better technical answer regarding the Catleap, Benq, and this monitor I am sure.


----------



## renji1337

How do i install the inf for lightboost? windows tell me i have the most up to date driver.


----------



## kiwilad

Thanks for the answer man. I guess Im one of 'those' types, who thinks the cheaper product must be inferior....Is the Asus too cheap? poorly made? Are they just flooding the market to oust Benq?

Im still leaning towards the Benq as thats what they do. They specialise in Visual entertainment modules whereas Asus have such a wide range, can they really have monitor up to scratch with a Benq?

is it in my head or should i just get the asus and stop thinkin about it? stupid new monitor....


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> Thanks for the answer man. I guess Im one of 'those' types, who thinks the cheaper product must be inferior....Is the Asus too cheap? poorly made? Are they just flooding the market to oust Benq?
> 
> Im still leaning towards the Benq as thats what they do. They specialise in Visual entertainment modules whereas Asus have such a wide range, can they really have monitor up to scratch with a Benq?
> 
> is it in my head or should i just get the asus and stop thinkin about it? stupid new monitor....


I think people were saying they use the same "panel" so its essentially the same thing except the bezel, and stand. Get the Asus from Amazon/Newegg, RMA it if you are not floored by the motion blur elimination. Easy.


----------



## Vikhr

Anyone getting a bit dizzy/lightheaded while using Lightboost? I'd like to use it but it's hard to concentrate when I get a massive headache while playing with it on.


----------



## renji1337

Vikhr, how do i get lightboost to work in battlefield 3? it launches itself in 3D and then when i press ctrl t to change it, nothing happens other then it eventually my screen goes black.


----------



## Vikhr

I wouldn't know as I don't play BF3, I've only tested it in TF2, Quake Live, Warsow, and CSGO.


----------



## renji1337

does anyone know how to get this to work in bf3? bf3 loads up straight into 3d and i can't turn it off like i did in crysis, the screen goes black after about 30seconds too and then the game fails.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Vikhr, how do i get lightboost to work in battlefield 3? it launches itself in 3D and then when i press ctrl t to change it, nothing happens other then it eventually my screen goes black.


It works, just hold control+t until the 3d effect turns off.


----------



## renji1337

do i hold it nonstop or just click it

well, i got it to work, but only on the pick character screen. when i deploy i get a black screen. :/


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> Thanks for the answer man. I guess Im one of 'those' types, who thinks the cheaper product must be inferior....Is the Asus too cheap? poorly made? Are they just flooding the market to oust Benq?
> 
> Im still leaning towards the Benq as thats what they do. They specialise in Visual entertainment modules whereas Asus have such a wide range, can they really have monitor up to scratch with a Benq?
> 
> is it in my head or should i just get the asus and stop thinkin about it? stupid new monitor....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *experttact*
> 
> I think people were saying they use the same "panel" so its essentially the same thing except the bezel, and stand. Get the Asus from Amazon/Newegg, RMA it if you are not floored by the motion blur elimination. Easy.


Since the subject matter is XL2420t this is not true, the XL2411t uses same panel as vg248qe, the XL2420t is older and inferior product.


----------



## Loganmo

How does this monitor stack up to the asus vg236h?


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> yes, I found that odd aswell.
> But the 700D has 12-13ms input lag, xl2411t has only 2ms to my knowledge, that could be the big difference.
> 
> I might consider going Nvidia for LB, maybe wait for a AMD equivalent LB?


Seriously even at 120hz compare to the benq XL2420T everything is smoother, dno why.. I know they input lag is also low on the benq. Between the 700D and the asus it was big diffrence.

Anyway this is the best upgrade monitor I had for gaming by far, the only way I would go to another monitor if it was an equal to this one but glossy.. and even then sometimes I like the AG more then glossy, for example in CS go dno why


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Anyone getting a bit dizzy/lightheaded while using Lightboost? I'd like to use it but it's hard to concentrate when I get a massive headache while playing with it on.


I don't have any problems with LightBoost flicker, and some people even claimed to have less eyestrain (if you have more focussing-muscle eyestrain from motion blur, than flicker-induced eyestrain). But some people can't handle the 120Hz flicker of LightBoost. Very curiously, Vega says he's more bothered by PWM (>180Hz), but not by LightBoost (120Hz). Probably because it's more pleasant tracking non-motion-blurred objects.

To reduce eyestrain
-- make sure you adjust the room brightness (don't game in a totally dark room; put a lamp behind your monitor).
-- calibrate your monitor's picture.
-- game for limited time periods.

nVidia includes a warning about eyestrain in their 3D Vision kits regarding eystrain. Even some people couldn't handle 120Hz flicker from a high-end CRT, so if that is the case, you should game for limited time periods, or turn off LightBoost. (And probably avoid shutter glasses, since their flicker is worse & will probably cause the same headaches, too).


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> How does this monitor stack up to the asus vg236h?


What image quality metric?

For colors, it's roughly similar after calibration.
For motion blur, it totally blows it out of the water -- there is no contest. Especially with LightBoost turned on, it has more than 75% less motion blur than the VG236H. Some people have put away their Sony FW900 CRT's now -- because it looks just like a CRT in motion (even if not color)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vega*
> Gaming on this monitor is a pleasure as far as motion clarity is concerned. As a FW900 aficionado, this monitor with the right settings can have just as clear of motion. While the FW900 does have superior image quality, you also have a smaller image (22.5" versus 24"). Using NVIDIA driver 313.96, enabling Lightboost has been a fairly painless experience (although as some others have found out there is a bug in which under certain circumstances your computer will start pausing and behaving extremely sluggishly when adjusting 3D settings). Interestingly enough, the monitor seems to like to stay "stuck" in LB mode, even after adjusting settings in the control panel. This is actually a boon for those of us that bought this monitor for 24/7 LB mode like myself.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baxter299*
> way to go vega enjoyed your review and pics ..thanks for taking the time .got my VG248QE last friday .replacing my fw900 witch is finally taking a rest in my closet .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Romir*
> Thanks for the timely review Vega.
> I went ahead and opened mine and WOW, it really does feel like my FW900. I haven't tried a game yet but it's down right eerie seeing 2d text move without going blurry.


So you can see, the VG248QE (and its competitive 1ms sister, BENQ XL2411T), are the numero uno monitors for CRT-quality "zero motion blur" -- perfectly clear motion in video gaming. If you always hated LCD motion blur, these monitors are your solution.

Vega and I have done tests, and we're comparing an actual measured 1.4 millisecond MPRT (Motion Picture Response Time), compared to the typical >8ms for regular 120Hz TN (even 2ms panels) because of the sample-and-hold effect. People are witnessing more than 75% less motion blur during fast-action video gaming, if you are sensitive to motion blur.


----------



## Skylit

If anyone has a SMTT 2.0 license and could test this monitor, I would appreciate it.

Not big or partial to software side testing, though it should give a rough idea if anything.


----------



## karkee

Is there anyone who could share some default color settings? Without LB if possible. I can only find Vega his LB settings.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> I don't have any problems with LightBoost flicker, and some people even claimed to have less eyestrain (if you have more focussing-muscle eyestrain from motion blur, than flicker-induced eyestrain). But some people can't handle the 120Hz flicker of LightBoost. Very curiously, Vega says he's more bothered by PWM (>180Hz), but not by LightBoost (120Hz). Probably because it's more pleasant tracking non-motion-blurred objects.
> 
> To reduce eyestrain
> -- make sure you adjust the room brightness (don't game in a totally dark room; put a lamp behind your monitor).
> -- calibrate your monitor's picture.
> -- game for limited time periods.
> 
> nVidia includes a warning about eyestrain in their 3D Vision kits regarding eystrain. Even some people couldn't handle 120Hz flicker from a high-end CRT, so if that is the case, you should game for limited time periods, or turn off LightBoost. (And probably avoid shutter glasses, since their flicker is worse & will probably cause the same headaches, too).


It's funny, my eyes hardly feel bothered at all after many hours of LB use. It was the same way at 96+ Hz on my FW900. But if I dim my Catleap down, ugg! The Catleap at full brightness is ok but really has bad dimming PWM frequencies. I think someone looked into it and the full bright PWM is less than 180 Hz and drops down to something crazy like 120 at lowest brightness. But I think there is something inherently different in the way LB pules work and PWM. My eyes will get sore on a dim Catleap just reading web pages and no motion involved.


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> I don't have any problems with LightBoost flicker, and some people even claimed to have less eyestrain (if you have more focussing-muscle eyestrain from motion blur, than flicker-induced eyestrain). But some people can't handle the 120Hz flicker of LightBoost. Very curiously, Vega says he's more bothered by PWM (>180Hz), but not by LightBoost (120Hz). Probably because it's more pleasant tracking non-motion-blurred objects.
> 
> To reduce eyestrain
> -- make sure you adjust the room brightness (don't game in a totally dark room; put a lamp behind your monitor).
> -- calibrate your monitor's picture.
> -- game for limited time periods.
> 
> nVidia includes a warning about eyestrain in their 3D Vision kits regarding eystrain. Even some people couldn't handle 120Hz flicker from a high-end CRT, so if that is the case, you should game for limited time periods, or turn off LightBoost. (And probably avoid shutter glasses, since their flicker is worse & will probably cause the same headaches, too).


I think it's flicker induced eyestrain, I could see the screen flickering quite a bit and I got a headache after a few minutes.

I'm not sure if there's much I can do about it since my room is already well lit and I was using Vega's LB settings which were a lot better than the previous settings I had.


----------



## Loganmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Is there anyone who could share some default color settings? Without LB if possible. I can only find Vega his LB settings.


I second this


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Seriously even at 120hz compare to the benq XL2420T everything is smoother, dno why.. I know they input lag is also low on the benq. Between the 700D and the asus it was big diffrence.
> 
> Anyway this is the best upgrade monitor I had for gaming by far, the only way I would go to another monitor if it was an equal to this one but glossy.. and even then sometimes I like the AG more then glossy, for example in CS go dno why


do you mean XL2420T is smoother or 700D is smoother?
If 700D is more smoother then maybe it has to do with ghosting.

If XL2420T is smoother then it could be input lag because the Benq and Asus high HZ TN have lower input lag vs Samsung


----------



## LivingChampion

Just received my monitor today, I am very pleased upgrading from Nvidia 3D Vision 1 to Nvidia 3D Vision 2. Literality night and day in terms of brightness in 3D.
I have one problem that's really bugging me though, I cannot get games to run at 144Hz/fps. All my games are only running at 120Hz/fps, if someone knows a fix please post it here.

Obviously I set my desktop/nvidia setings to run at 144Hz.

Funny thing is, I let my brother have my old 120Hz monitor and he has the same exact problem except all his games are running at 60Hz/fps. I'm hoping to fix mines and also help him fix his at the same time.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Just received my monitor today, I am very pleased upgrading from Nvidia 3D Vision 1 to Nvidia 3D Vision 2. Literality night and day in terms of brightness in 3D.
> I have one problem that's really bugging me though, I cannot get games to run at 144Hz/fps. All my games are only running at 120Hz/fps, if someone knows a fix please post it here.
> 
> Obviously I set my desktop/nvidia setings to run at 144Hz.
> 
> Funny thing is, I let my brother have my old 120Hz monitor and he has the same exact problem except all his games are running at 60Hz/fps. I'm hoping to fix mines and also help him fix his at the same time.


Did you change it in the in games settings?


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Just received my monitor today, I am very pleased upgrading from Nvidia 3D Vision 1 to Nvidia 3D Vision 2. Literality night and day in terms of brightness in 3D.
> I have one problem that's really bugging me though, I cannot get games to run at 144Hz/fps. All my games are only running at 120Hz/fps, if someone knows a fix please post it here.
> 
> Obviously I set my desktop/nvidia setings to run at 144Hz.
> 
> Funny thing is, I let my brother have my old 120Hz monitor and he has the same exact problem except all his games are running at 60Hz/fps. I'm hoping to fix mines and also help him fix his at the same time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Did you change it in the in games settings?


Also, what kind of cables are you and your brother using?


----------



## renji1337

I tell you one thing, after running the 2d lightboost hack, I CANT STAND my laptop screen...


----------



## renji1337

I tell you one thing, after running the 2d lightboost hack, I CANT STAND my laptop screen...


----------



## LivingChampion

Sorry guys, I completely forgot that I limited my FPS via MSI Afterburner. Working fine now! I did that like a year and a half ago but remembered just now.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Just received my monitor today, I am very pleased upgrading from Nvidia 3D Vision 1 to Nvidia 3D Vision 2. Literality night and day in terms of brightness in 3D.
> I have one problem that's really bugging me though, I cannot get games to run at 144Hz/fps. All my games are only running at 120Hz/fps, if someone knows a fix please post it here.
> 
> Obviously I set my desktop/nvidia setings to run at 144Hz.
> 
> Funny thing is, I let my brother have my old 120Hz monitor and he has the same exact problem except all his games are running at 60Hz/fps. I'm hoping to fix mines and also help him fix his at the same time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> Did you change it in the in games settings?


Also, what kind of cables are you and your brother using? DVI-I, Single Link DVI and HDMI will only do 60Hz max. Displayport 1.1 only does 120Hz max


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Also, what kind of cables are you and your brother using? DVI-I, Single Link DVI and HDMI will only do 60Hz max. Displayport 1.1 only does 120Hz max


Look a page back, I found out what I did wrong. Hehe


----------



## Makav3li

Just got mine today.

I don't have any experience with 120hz or light boost. Would a gtx295 be able to run this monitor at 120hz 120fps light boost?


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Just got mine today.
> 
> I don't have any experience with 120hz or light boost. Would a gtx295 be able to run this monitor at 120hz 120fps light boost?


Depends on the games you play obviously. Most of the games I play on a daily basis run maxed out at 120/144fps so all is good.


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Depends on the games you play obviously. Most of the games I play on a daily basis run maxed out at 120/144fps so all is good.


Let's say csgo with low settings?


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Let's say csgo with low settings?


High chance you'll get over 120FPS on low settings. That game doesn't require much hardware to run.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've ordered a few cheap working matte monitors on Ebay to test the de-matte-film'ing with. Will test amount of time it takes at different intervals to loosen the film, how hard it it to remove at each time interval. See if taking the film off too early or way too late produces any negative results like leaving adhesive behind. Also will test once the film is removed, any degradation of the panels. What exactly happens to the panels when you put pressure on them or clean them with the exposed polarization layer when the monitors are cold and warm. See if I can reproduce the splitting of the polarizer and graining.

Any other tests you guys can think of?


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> How does this monitor stack up to the asus vg236h?


I have them operating side-by-side. The VG24 is better at everything, including colors.


----------



## Loganmo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I have them operating side-by-side. The VG24 is better at everything, including colors.


Alright thanks im going to order one. Did you calibrate your colors and are you using light boost?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> Alright thanks im going to order one. Did you calibrate your colors and are you using light boost?


4

I calibrated mine using vega's settings with lightboost. looks good .


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loganmo*
> 
> Alright thanks im going to order one. Did you calibrate your colors and are you using light boost?


I calibrated my colors to suit my tastes. I am only using lightboost in 2D games to preserve my desktop color profile.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I calibrated my colors to suit my tastes. I am only using lightboost in 2D games to preserve my desktop color profile.


you can set lightboost to only turn on in games instead of having it always one, thus retaining desktop color profile


----------



## LvlSevenBoss

Is it true that today's KVMs will not allow greater than 60 hz? So I couldn't use this monitor through a DVI KVM and expect to get 120-144 hz?


----------



## Asator

Would you guys recommend this over the Dell U2412m. IM not a twitch game but is the the 144hz worth the trade off in viewing angles and color and such/


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asator*
> 
> Would you guys recommend this over the Dell U2412m. IM not a twitch game but is the the 144hz worth the trade off in viewing angles and color and such/


I replaced my u2412m with this monitor. I puked in my mouth a little bit when I first turned it on, but after toning down the colors and playing a few rounds of bf3 I'm glad I switched. If I didn't play fps games I would have kept the u2412m.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've ordered a few cheap working matte monitors on Ebay to test the de-matte-film'ing with. Will test amount of time it takes at different intervals to loosen the film, how hard it it to remove at each time interval. See if taking the film off too early or way too late produces any negative results like leaving adhesive behind. Also will test once the film is removed, any degradation of the panels. What exactly happens to the panels when you put pressure on them or clean them with the exposed polarization layer when the monitors are cold and warm. See if I can reproduce the splitting of the polarizer and graining.
> 
> Any other tests you guys can think of?


Will you at the same time also replace to glare coating or just see how the display works without AG coating?

I think that different models of displays might have different kinds of glue, also cheap old displays might have different kind of time needed to remove the coating.


----------



## kiwilad

Soory, i cant delete my post, only edit.....

So, why is the Benq XL2420T inferior to the XL2411T again?


----------



## Bensam123

Thanks for checking out the spidering Vega.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Will you at the same time also replace to glare coating or just see how the display works without AG coating?
> 
> I think that different models of displays might have different kinds of glue, also cheap old displays might have different kind of time needed to remove the coating.


No, the gloss film costs more than the monitors, Hah! True that the older displays might be slightly different when it comes to the film, but it's better to test things things then to not. I would love to know just how fragile the exposed polarizer is. Should be relatively the same in that regard.


----------



## hamzatm

Ah.. perhaps the manufacturers use matt because it's much cheaper than gloss film?


----------



## reddy89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Ah.. perhaps the manufacturers use matt because it's much cheaper than gloss film?


I think they both have positives and negatives. Gloss provides better picture quality but matte reduces glare. Basically preference.


----------



## NightbeaT

Guys is it worth buying this monitor if I own an AMD video card? That means no LB for me.. not sure how critical this is.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> Guys is it worth buying this monitor if I own an AMD video card? That means no LB for me.. not sure how critical this is.


Any 120 Hz monitor is an improvement for fast action video gaming, even for an AMD video card. Without LightBoost, you simply will just only get ~50% less motion blur, instead of ~90% less motion blur. (Versus a 60Hz LCD)


----------



## cooler2442

Ugh I can't decide between this or getting the 1440p Crossover. I don't think my 7870 LE Tahiti can run the latest games on medium-high at 120fps though which is required for 120hz right?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Ugh I can't decide between this or getting the 1440p Crossover. I don't think my 7870 LE Tahiti can run the latest games on medium-high at 120fps though which is required for 120hz right?


Not required, just like 60fps isn't required for 60hz. It's better to have higher frames, in fact its typically optimal for frames above 100 as there are many client related advantages when your FPS is that high. I'll keep that out of this thread though.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not required, just like 60fps isn't required for 60hz. It's better to have higher frames, in fact its typically optimal for frames above 100 as there are many client related advantages when your FPS is that high. I'll keep that out of this thread though.


Oh so I can have 30-60fps in a game but still use this 120-144hz? I didn't know that. If that's the case now I don't know if I should get this or the Catleap/Crossover 1440p.


----------



## CallsignVega

Really under LB mode if you don't keep 120 + FPS the effect isn't as good. Although, a 7870 wouldn't be able to keep 60+ FPS on a 1440P in the latest games either. Although I am just one of those people that must have FPS minimum set at the refresh rate of the display.


----------



## cooler2442

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Really under LB mode if you don't keep 120 + FPS the effect isn't as good. Although, a 7870 wouldn't be able to keep 60+ FPS on a 1440P in the latest games either. Although I am just one of those people that must have FPS minimum set at the refresh rate of the display.


Yeah I was told if I max OC my 7870 Tahiti LE it will be basically 7950 speeds and I can keep 30-60fps on medium-high in alot of games at 1440p.

I won't be having LB though obviously since its an AMD card. So not sure if I should go for this monitor or the 1440p monitor.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> No, the gloss film costs more than the monitors, Hah! True that the older displays might be slightly different when it comes to the film, but it's better to test things things then to not. I would love to know just how fragile the exposed polarizer is. Should be relatively the same in that regard.


Vega you posted earlier that you have seen 3 gloss catleaps with dust/hair beneath the gloss film, is this a big problem?
I dust off my displays maybe 6 times a year and I don't even get bothered by dust/hair, however maybe the dust is more irritating behind the gloss film?


----------



## CallsignVega

Well yes, as they are permanent just like dead pixels. Luckily most were not in the center viewing area.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Well yes, as they are permanent just like dead pixels. Luckily most were not in the center viewing area.


Ah ok, on my display Ive had big hair and good amount of dust on the display.
While I could see them on a completely white background they didn't really bother me when gaming.

I might try to make a replacement to glossy film, mostlikely I'll just play with the monitor for couple of months and see if the matte bothers me.

Can you say what the M3 gloss film costs if you sell them?


----------



## CallsignVega

Been talking to them about "the best" called Vikuiti, but that appears to be made by a contractor in Germany and is very expensive. Over $100/panel.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cooler2442*
> 
> Oh so I can have 30-60fps in a game but still use this 120-144hz? I didn't know that. If that's the case now I don't know if I should get this or the Catleap/Crossover 1440p.


You _can_ but it's pointless, higher hz just allows you to see more FPS if you have it. I play Bf3 on low to get ~100 minimum fps. At 1440p you will have even more FPS problems.


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> The LG has a GtG Pixel Response Time of over 7ms - it has the least amount of overdrive of any 120hz display. This makes its real terms input lag pretty high, despite having a so-called thru-mode to reduce signal lag.


No way, LG W2363d has no Input Lag, it was measured against a CRT with Thru Mode Activated and the difference was 1 or 2ms. Is the lowest input lag LCD ever.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Notty*
> 
> No way, LG W2363d has no Input Lag, it was measured against a CRT with Thru Mode Activated and the difference was 1 or 2ms. Is the lowest input lag LCD ever.


the LG in question has about 16ms average pixel response time, but it's input lag was pretty low itself.

As I understand it, when they speak of input latency they usually just add input lag + avg pixel response time = total perceived input lag

so using this method LG W2363D has a total input lag of 16-18ms and the new benq has ~3-4ms?


----------



## NightbeaT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Any 120 Hz monitor is an improvement for fast action video gaming, even for an AMD video card. Without LightBoost, you simply will just only get ~50% less motion blur, instead of ~90% less motion blur. (Versus a 60Hz LCD)


I didn't order my pc yet, but considering i'll buy the VG248QE is it worth to switch the 7950 with 660ti? I generally chose the 7950 because i can overclock it higher for more frames per second..
And why do people say that 120hz LB > 144hz?


----------



## i_hax

Has anyone used/owned/compared the trusty old Samsung 2233RZ to this panel?

The Samsung was the first 120hz display and the only panel I've ever owned that was even remotely acceptable in gaming besides a CRT. I am extremely picky and play competitive FPS only, and not slow ones like CS. Anyone have any hard facts about the VG248QE input lag?

Really hoping this panel fits my needs.


----------



## Skylit

2232RZ had about 10ms input latency from what I gathered in the past.


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> I didn't order my pc yet, but considering i'll buy the VG248QE is it worth to switch the 7950 with 660ti? I generally chose the 7950 because i can overclock it higher for more frames per second..
> And why do people say that 120hz LB > 144hz?


That's 144hz without LB because LB can't be done at 144hz anyway. It can only go to 120hz and it does look great (much more smooth) _with_ LB than without LB.

The only issue I have is until there's some kind of file or program that can keep LB on without 3D mode or something to make the monitor think you are running in 3D mode always except you really aren't, then sadly, I won't be using LB much. The only way I can get LB is to turn on 3D of course and I already know about Ctrl+T to turn it off ingame from reading here, but it's a pain with some of my games. I had to restart my PC with one game I have. I'll be searching for something that can do LB without having to turn on 3D or leave it on. Yes, I've done the thing with leaving NV Control Panel open and after the LB option, turning off 3D from within the panel with LB staying on, but it isn't a 100% fix as it eventually goes off anyway.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> And why do people say that 120hz LB > 144hz?


120Hz LB just isn't better than 144Hz non-LB, but far better.

Read this:

http://marky.com/backlight/faq/zeromotionblur/


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> 2232RZ had about 10ms input latency from what I gathered in the past.


Yep, it's not perfect. I was in college and relying on an aging CRT - I had to jump on it the minute it was available. There weren't many options back then and 120hz on an LCD sounded glorious (in reality it felt like a CRT at 90-100hz, but still playable).

I've been holding out for a 120hz IPS but apart from the Korean displays that seems impossible. If I can run 144hz with equal or less (but much prefer zero) input lag I'll be happy.


----------



## NightbeaT

Do you think there'll be a simillar software to lightboost for AMD users in the future?


----------



## FourOhFour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> You _can_ but it's pointless, higher hz just allows you to see more FPS if you have it. I play Bf3 on low to get ~100 minimum fps. At 1440p you will have even more FPS problems.


Higher refresh rate also reduces the fps penalty enabling vsync causes, so if you're the kind of person who finds tearing annoying, 144hz is a plus even if your game only does 25 fps or whatever.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Anyone getting a bit dizzy/lightheaded while using Lightboost? I'd like to use it but it's hard to concentrate when I get a massive headache while playing with it on.


You're not alone bud. I'm also experiencing a bit of dizziness with Lightboost on with the VG248QE monitor. I would rather find out what it's calibrated setting without lightboost on. Someone on this thread have a calibrated setting using his Spyder 3 elite but he has his lightboost enabled.


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Is there anyone who could share some default color settings? Without LB if possible. I can only find Vega his LB settings.


Would love to know this too, please!


----------



## karkee

Also does anyone know if the AG coating between the Asus and BenQ is the same?

I kinda feel the Asus has more AG coating then my XL2420T had


----------



## i_hax

On the topic of my earlier post - I just said screw it and bought the monitor on lunch break. I have no way to test input lag myself but I will let everyone know how it compares to the 2233RZ in a day or two.

Quick question though - I use a monitor arm (10x10cm VESA mount). Are the VESA mount screws just hidden behind the little rubber stickers/grommets? It doesn't look very obvious at first glance. EDIT: On second thought, I guess they basically have to be.


----------



## Notty

The problem with these new monitors (this Asus and Benq ones) is the poor image quality. No way I would trade a S23700D or VG23 or LG2363 for this crappy screen. I don´t care about LB, the response time at 120hz is more than good enough. I just hate washed out screens.


----------



## Skylit

Think you're over exaggerating coming from that specific LG model. rofl


----------



## hamzatm

The ones he listed are all glossy. Don't see the problem with the LG.

Anyway all you need to do is calibrate the gamma levels... Fixed the washed out problems completely for me on my matt VG278H


----------



## hamzatm

oh god it's a quad post...


----------



## hamzatm

sorry triple post


----------



## hamzatm

sorry triple post.

Trying to use OCNet on my android is a recipe for disaster. So frustrating.


----------



## LivingChampion

Patience is key when hitting that submit button









After playing around with 120Hz LB and 144Hz, I've decided to stay at 144Hz. I do see the motion blur decrease especially when scrolling through text and such, but at the cost of colors being washed out and darkened I don't see it as worth it for me. Maybe LB in 2D is more for them OG CRT gamers out there.

I do intend to explore both and maybe I'll think of playing around with LB more. All I know is the monitor looks a lot better (to me) when LB is not used. Playing around with the Scenery Mode monitor setting (With adjusted brightness/contrast/sharpness) and Window 7's calibration program really makes the monitor look good. I've never messed with IPS before other than my Kindle Fire HD 8.9", so take that as my 2cents. I know I'd take 120Hz+ over 60Hz all day though.


----------



## Yahar

W2363D definitely isn't glossy. It's AWFUL. The AG coating on it really sucks. The pixel response times are awful aswell.


----------



## hamzatm

lol patience is right, but this damn browser, it just hangs and you honestly don't know if it's registering touches or anything.. sorry









Oh really? I had the W2363D, was certain it was glossy. maybe there are versions of it?

Regarding LB colours, tbh i just used the windows 7 calibration tool after enabling lightboost, and after some gamma fiddling it fixed it all for me. lost some brightness, but then again I'm not a fan of bright monitors. It loojs good but the glare gives you a headache. I got my VG278H looking pretty close to my IPS on the desktop at least. And I don't notice in games because im too busy pwning n stuff


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> W2363D definitely isn't glossy. It's AWFUL. The AG coating on it really sucks. The pixel response times are awful aswell.


I just used windows calibration and the colours are actually really nice now! I already said that in some games I also like matte more then glossy, it has its downs and ups like a glossy also has.

If you can game on your 120HZ samsung 700D, then fine... I had that one before, in for example CS GO even at 120HZ its day and night against the samsung







especially input lag, the ******* floating mouse lag on the 700D is annoying.

But yea if a screen came out with the same spec as the asus/benq but glossy, I would be tempted to take it aswell. But for now if you are a gamer this monitor is by far the best. If you want nice colours by an ips instead.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Patience is key when hitting that submit button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After playing around with 120Hz LB and 144Hz, I've decided to stay at 144Hz. I do see the motion blur decrease especially when scrolling through text and such, but at the cost of colors being washed out and darkened I don't see it as worth it for me. Maybe LB in 2D is more for them OG CRT gamers out there.
> 
> I do intend to explore both and maybe I'll think of playing around with LB more. All I know is the monitor looks a lot better (to me) when LB is not used. Playing around with the Scenery Mode monitor setting (With adjusted brightness/contrast/sharpness) and Window 7's calibration program really makes the monitor look good. I've never messed with IPS before other than my Kindle Fire HD 8.9", so take that as my 2cents. I know I'd take 120Hz+ over 60Hz all day though.


Have you tried overclocking, I think maybe it can do 150hz?

Seems like Vega's unit has minimal BLB, how about yours?


----------



## neokeelo

Could anyone post their color/calibration settings for non LB mode or do we need to wait till we get a pro review by TFT central?


----------



## Notty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> W2363D definitely isn't glossy. It's AWFUL. The AG coating on it really sucks. The pixel response times are awful aswell.


If you think the coating sucks, don´t even turn on this Asus/Benq model, because they´re really awful. LG gets decent image after calibration, Asus/Benq don´t.

The pixel response time is good enough. Not the best, not the worst, enough to pwn in fps online.


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Have you tried overclocking, I think maybe it can do 150hz?
> 
> Seems like Vega's unit has minimal BLB, how about yours?


I've heard of overclocking monitors but have never attempted to. Is it something that effects the monitor's life? It does have a bit of backlight bleeding, but it is minimal and doesn't bother me. I've never seen a monitor without some backlight bleeding before.


----------



## i_hax

My initial review when compared to my old panel - a 22" 1680x1050 Samsung 2233RZ @ 120hz. This is after a few hours of pub games.

Plays very similarly. A tiny bit smoother feeling, there's a very very minor discernible difference between the two. The 2233RZ is said to have 8-10ms input lag, I'm hoping this one has less and that's what I feel. It'll take at least 50hrs of play to see if my overage hitscan % changes at all, but by then I'm sure a real review will have measured it. I seriously hope it's 0-2ms or my hunt for a true CRT replacement will not have ended yet.

Colours are a little weird, black/white levels worse... however, my 2233RZ was calibrated at one point in time. This doesn't matter to me, I would buy an IPS/VA panel if I cared about that. If you buy this panel it's assumed you're a competitive gamer not concerned with picture quality.

Overall I'm quite pleased. Good monitor.

FWIW I play (more-so play*ed*) UT3/UT2004 very competitively.


----------



## littledonny

If you have this monitor and you haven't tried 3D Vision, DO IT! I have a non-LB 3D Vision monitor, and 3D Vision 2 (LB) is SO much better. The immersion factor in 3D with LB is unbelievable.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LivingChampion*
> 
> Patience is key when hitting that submit button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After playing around with 120Hz LB and 144Hz, I've decided to stay at 144Hz. I do see the motion blur decrease especially when scrolling through text and such, but at the cost of colors being washed out and darkened I don't see it as worth it for me. Maybe LB in 2D is more for them OG CRT gamers out there.
> 
> I do intend to explore both and maybe I'll think of playing around with LB more. All I know is the monitor looks a lot better (to me) when LB is not used. Playing around with the Scenery Mode monitor setting (With adjusted brightness/contrast/sharpness) and Window 7's calibration program really makes the monitor look good. I've never messed with IPS before other than my Kindle Fire HD 8.9", so take that as my 2cents. I know I'd take 120Hz+ over 60Hz all day though.


All you have to do is calibrate it for LB mode. Pretty obvious.


----------



## LivingChampion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> All you have to do is calibrate it for LB mode. Pretty obvious.


Yeah, I used the settings you posted and I wasn't happy with it. Might mess around with the settings a bit more though. 100% calibration is not important to me, it's the vibrant colors and accuracy that attracts me mixed with the smoothness that is 120Hz+


----------



## CallsignVega

I could never use the word "vibrant" when it comes to colors on any matte TN panel, no matter what mode it is in.


----------



## Bensam123

Yup, got my panel today. As others have stated, the colors out of the box are atrocious! It's like set to store scalding demo mode. After some playing around with the colors I evened things out pretty good. It's still too bright, but if I turn it down too much it adds a weird 'glow' to the back of the panel and the color saturation is terrible. Most LCD panels have gawd awfully bright panels IMO though. It's not even like good 'vibrant' bright. It's more like tasteless, gutt wrenching, eye searing, just want to have a higher brightness then the other manufacturer bright. Panels don't need to be ultra bright unless they're competing with other light sources; In this case it looks like this panel was meant to be used outside.

Using standard mode.
Brightness: 30
Contrast: 60
Color temps: all at 100
Smartview: off
Tracefree: 40 (although I may mess with this)

My display driver has it set to 6500k for color temperature.

Overall it's still too bright, but the colors are workable and I'm sure I'll get used to it after awhile. Performance is pretty good otherwise. I'm going from a L227WTG, which has zero input lag and 2ms response time so the only real big difference is the refresh rate.

My old panel was glossy so I'm quite disappointed with this matte. It's not terrible, but you can tell it's there. It's like looking through a pair of sunglasses that are always on. Interesting side note, my old panel was 1680x1050 and this is 1920x1080. This has more pixels, but I get higher FPS while playing games... even at 144hz. I don't fully understand what's up with that, but I imagine it has to do with games being optimized for 1920x1080.

I also miss my 16:10 aspect ratio. 16:9 is great for movies, but subpar for everyday computing experiences and gaming. 16:10 is the one true resolution.

Honestly all the things I could fault this monitor for Asus could've easily fixed. A 16:10 resolution, a better factory preset, and glossy (or a glossy model), that's pretty much it. How much would it cost them to buy a Spyder and calibrate it with those settings then ship them out? They have like seven presets, all as horrible as the one before it. Monitor manufacturers, not just Asus, have been doing this for years though. It's silly.

Criticism aside, two steps forward, one step back. It's going in the right direction, but they could still make this monitor better. Glossy, 16:10, Spyder calibrated colors.


----------



## cbr600

Can someone tell me if I get two of these monitors VG248QE and I have two 1.1a displayport cords can I get these to run 120hz with those cords or do I need 1.2 cords ????


----------



## Bensam123

Pretty sure there is no such thing as a DP 1.2 cord, unless someone made it up.


----------



## cbr600

There is display port 1.1a and display port 1.2 have been reading about it all night but I cant fined out if 1.1a will do 120HZ


----------



## CallsignVega

There is no such thing as different DP "speed" cables. Unless a particular cable is of really poor quality or you are going long distances, any will work. Question #2:

http://www.displayport.org/faq/


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> Using standard mode.
> Brightness: 30
> Contrast: 60
> Color temps: all at 100
> Smartview: off
> Tracefree: 40 (although I may mess with this)


I'm not sure how you live with even 30 brightness. It's just stabbing my retina's.

I have mine set at something like: (it's not in front of me, I'm at work)
Brightness: 14
Contrast: 15
Color temps: normal
Smartview: off
Tracefree: 60 or 80. 40 or lower caused trails and 100 is just obnoxiously high overdrive.

I'm pretty sure which "mode" you use changes nothing. They are just pre-sets. i.e, if you set Game Mode and Standard to the same settings, they will look the same.

I may buy a second panel and compare. I know I said I don't care (in the long run, I just want it to be good for gaming and I truly don't) but it's hard to believe the white/black levels are so much worse than my 2233RZ.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I'm not sure how you live with even 30 brightness. It's just stabbing my retina's.


Too bright at a setting of 30?
Or bothered by PWM flicker?

*If you're bothered by PWM:* Try raising brightness to 100% and obtain a high quality neutral-density filter sheet to put in front of your monitor to darken the picture. It will stop the flickering completely. The filter has its disadvantages (e.g. glossy)

*If you're bothered by brightness:* It's worth noting that enabling LightBoost dramatically dims the picture, especially at the LightBoost 10% setting (via monitor OSD). It's much dimmer, and as a bonus, gives you 80%+ clearer motion than the regular 120 Hz or 144 Hz mode -- LightBoost eliminates motion blur and gives you the "CRT perfect motion" zero motion blur effect. The name is a misnomer for 2D gaming -- LightBoost is only "light boosted" during 3D due to synchronized backlight flashes through shutter glasses -- it actually dims the picture for 2D. For people who like CRT and hate bright pictures, you get the best of both worlds -- a dimmer picture and CRT-quality zero motion blur. (Though I personally prefer my LightBoost at 100%)


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Too bright at a setting of 30?


Yes. 30 being retina-stabbing is a slight exaggeration, but it would be painful to stare at for any length of time.

Last night I kept the brightness setting between 8 and 14. Honestly, even at 0 the actual brightness of the display is more than adequate (and my room is not dimly lit), but it washes out the rest of the picture too much and the contrast goes to hell. Does anyone else have a panel this bright? Perhaps something is off with mine and I should buy a second and compare? I don't know.

FWIW I would say brightness at 5 on this Asus compares to brightness at 30 on my Samsung 2233RZ.

As for LB, I will try that when and if I have an Nvidia GPU...


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Too bright at a setting of 30?
> Or bothered by PWM flicker?
> 
> *If you're bothered by PWM:* Try raising brightness to 100% and obtain a high quality neutral-density filter sheet to put in front of your monitor to darken the picture. It will stop the flickering completely. The filter has its disadvantages (e.g. glossy)
> 
> *If you're bothered by brightness:* It's worth noting that enabling LightBoost dramatically dims the picture, especially at the LightBoost 10% setting (via monitor OSD). It's much dimmer, and as a bonus, gives you 80%+ clearer motion than the regular 120 Hz or 144 Hz mode -- LightBoost eliminates motion blur and gives you the "CRT perfect motion" zero motion blur effect. The name is a misnomer for 2D gaming -- LightBoost is only "light boosted" during 3D due to synchronized backlight flashes through shutter glasses -- it actually dims the picture for 2D. For people who like CRT and hate bright pictures, you get the best of both worlds -- a dimmer picture and CRT-quality zero motion blur. (Though I personally prefer my LightBoost at 100%)


Does lightboost of 10%-100% have any difference? well besides brightness.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I'm not sure how you live with even 30 brightness. It's just stabbing my retina's.
> 
> I have mine set at something like: (it's not in front of me, I'm at work)
> Brightness: 14
> Contrast: 15
> Color temps: normal
> Smartview: off
> Tracefree: 60 or 80. 40 or lower caused trails and 100 is just obnoxiously high overdrive.


My eyes are also very sensitive to bright light so I know what you mean.

I just set up my VG248QE and am not really happy with my adjustments. Now the white screen does not blind me, but the trade off is that it looks yellow.

I have the VG248QE set at:

Brightness: 25
Contrast: 25
Color temps: R:100, G:100, B:70
Smartview: off
Tracefree: 60

Why can I not set the Sharpness or Saturation? They are greyed out...

I am trying to get it to match the VG236H's beside it but no joy. Here's a couple pics... The grey background for my browser's pages seem to be washed out on the VG248QE.

The VG236H's are set at:

Brightness: 30
Contrast: 40 or 50 can't decide.
Color temps: R:100, G:100, B:85
Smartview: off
Tracefree: 60
Sharpness: 25
Saturation: 40

Crappy pic doesn't add much...
Edit: Picture taken is junk, took it out. Oh and I'm talking non-lightboost AMD


----------



## karkee

How can you guys have the contrast so low? If i use that low contrast on the monitor its like so grey...


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> There is no such thing as different DP "speed" cables. Unless a particular cable is of really poor quality or you are going long distances, any will work. Question #2:
> 
> http://www.displayport.org/faq/


Vega how does the matte film of XL2411t compare to VG248qe?

Are these displays equal in other aspects?


----------



## karkee

I would like to know aswell how the AG coating is between the Asus and the BenQ.

I might get a spyder for this monitor aswell, cant seem to get right atm.


----------



## Skylit

Screw it. Yolo.

Just bought off amazon for 262 w/ 1 day shipping. Used a $20 gift card I got for sending in a textbook.

Anyone interested in my 700D?


----------



## podunk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Screw it. Yolo.
> 
> Just bought off amazon for 262 w/ 1 day shipping. Used a $20 gift card I got for sending in a textbook.
> 
> Anyone interested in my 700D?


I literally just bought one from amazon w/ 1 day shipping as well lol. 6 were in stock when I first saw the page, then it went down to 5 right before I ordered. I'm guessing that's you?

Edit: YOLO


----------



## kiwilad

Hi guys, just set mine up...looks pretty **** actually....has anyone posted the recommended color settings for this badboy? First time new monitor, so be gentle, just want the best I can get....so.....anyone?

There are just so many different settings and I have no idea? Help me oh gods of monitors!!!


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podunk*
> 
> I literally just bought one from amazon w/ 1 day shipping as well lol. 6 were in stock when I first saw the page, then it went down to 5 right before I ordered. I'm guessing that's you?
> 
> Edit: YOLO


Yep.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Does lightboost of 10%-100% have any difference? well besides brightness.


Yep. Shorter backlight strobes (1.4ms) at 10% setting than at 100% setting (2.4ms strobes). This results in clearer motion during ultra-fast motion such as fast 180-degree flicks in FPS shooters. Vega says he can tell the difference in motion blur between the 10% setting and the 100% setting. Many people can't tell, though as everything already looks zero motion blur. I'm able to tell -- just about -- but only during very fast motion (e.g. strafing in front of a wall, fast 180 flicks, etc). It means the difference in PixPerAn readability score of 25 versus PixPerAn readability 30 -- your eyes can barely track that fast, even with your neck helping. Points of diminishing do occur!

The motion blur differences of all modes on the ASUS VG248QE and BENQ XL2411T which use the same 1ms panel:

60 Hz = baseline
120 Hz regular = 50% less motion blur than 60Hz
120 Hz LightBoost(100%) = *85% less motion blur than 60Hz*
120 Hz LightBoost(10%) = *92% less motion blur than 60Hz*

These are actual motion test results; confirmed by me (BENQ XL2411T) and Vega (XL2411T and VG248QE). You can also use PixPerAn to confirm these motion blur differences yourself too.


----------



## GameFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've ordered a few cheap working matte monitors on Ebay to test the de-matte-film'ing with. Will test amount of time it takes at different intervals to loosen the film, how hard it it to remove at each time interval. See if taking the film off too early or way too late produces any negative results like leaving adhesive behind. Also will test once the film is removed, any degradation of the panels. What exactly happens to the panels when you put pressure on them or clean them with the exposed polarization layer when the monitors are cold and warm. See if I can reproduce the splitting of the polarizer and graining.
> 
> Any other tests you guys can think of?


Vega,

Any results from your testing? The only thing keeping me from copping this monitor is that stupid AG coating...Man if it's one thing I hate more than cold pancakes , it's a *bleeping* matte screen. Makes me a sad panda


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Yep. Shorter backlight strobes (1.4ms) at 10% setting than at 100% setting (2.4ms strobes). This results in clearer motion during ultra-fast motion such as fast 180-degree flicks in FPS shooters. Vega says he can tell the difference in motion blur between the 10% setting and the 100% setting. Many people can't tell, though as everything already looks zero motion blur. I'm able to tell -- just about -- but only during very fast motion (e.g. strafing in front of a wall, fast 180 flicks, etc).
> 
> The motion blur differences of all modes on the VG248QE:
> 
> 60 Hz = baseline
> 120 Hz regular = 50% less motion blur than 60Hz
> 120 Hz LightBoost(100%) = *85% less motion blur than 60Hz*
> 120 Hz LightBoost(10%) = *92% less motion blur than 60Hz*
> 
> (actual motion test results -- you can use PixPerAn to confirm this yourself)


What about 50% lightboost? That's what I have it set at as I find 100% too bright and 10% too dim. Does 50% have less blur than 100% or is the only difference 10%?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> What about 50% lightboost? That's what I have it set at as I find 100% too bright and 10% too dim. Does 50% have less blur than 100% or is the only difference 10%?


It's almost exactly between 10% and 100%. Strobe lengths gradually lengthens from 1.4ms (@ LightBoost 10%) to a strobe length of 2.4ms (@ LightBoost 100%).

Although I tested the pulse lengths on the ASUS VG278H, almost all LightBoost monitors return exactly the same pulse length results, in tested monitors that both myself and Vega has tried. Probably the LightBoost electronics adjust smoothly between 1ms to 2ms strobes when adjusting LightBoost from 10% to 100% setting; but there's a LED phosphor decay (white LED's use phosphor) -- approximately 0.4ms; I actually measured the phosphor decay "rampdown" using my oscillscope photodiode test.

http://www.scanningbacklight.com/asus-vg278h-lightboost-strobes-2-millisecond-120hz/
(Strobe backlight pulse graph applicable to all LightBoost monitors, including VG248QE)


----------



## grandpatzer

I play CS:GO, all settings maxed and one AMD 7950 at 1100core/1575memory it rarely goes below 190fps.

I guess a overclocked Nvidia GTX 660 is too weak?

Should I get the GTX670 FTW?
a GTX680 is 15% more expensive.

I'm looking into building a PC for CS:GO + XL2411t + Nvidia GPU.


----------



## hamzatm

Anyone who wants colour settings just to it yourself with the windows 7 calibration tool. It works so easily in the absence of a Spyder. That's how I set up my XL2411T, and it looks great now, have it on 100% lb in windows and decrease to 10% when gaming.

Also I can easily notice the difference between 10% and 100% in PixPeran, it is very obvious and makes the difference between readable and unreadable at speed 30.

@guy above a 670 FTW will handle CSGO almost definitely, and is a great card in general. I have a 680 and can't remember the FPS but it was ridiculous.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Anyone who wants colour settings just to it yourself with the windows 7 calibration tool. It works so easily in the absence of a Spyder. That's how I set up my XL2411T, and it looks great now, have it on 100% lb in windows and decrease to 10% when gaming.
> 
> Also I can easily notice the difference between 10% and 100% in PixPeran, it is very obvious and makes the difference between readable and unreadable at speed 30.
> 
> @guy above a 670 FTW will handle CSGO almost definitely, and is a great card in general. I have a 680 and can't remember the FPS but it was ridiculous.


Thanks, did you use windows 7 calibration tool because of LB?

Also how matte is the XL2411t?


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah I used it after activating lightboost mode.

You can use it without activating lightboost mode too, doesn't really make a difference, it just walks you through some steps until your colours are looking good. Obviously I plan to permanently use LB, so I calibrated after enabling it. I didn't use it _because_ of LB, I would have used it even if I didn't use LB because it makes stuff look better.

The matteness of the XL2411T is just... matte. Not overly oppressive, but also not unnoticeable. I personally have used almost all matte monitors so I'm not really bothered, and tbh don't notice a difference from my previous Asus VG278H. Suppose I'm not that sensitive to it?


----------



## karkee

The matte on asus and benq is probably the same. When I compare the asus to my xl2420T its the same atleast.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> Vega how does the matte film of XL2411t compare to VG248qe?
> 
> Are these displays equal in other aspects?


The panels and film are identical. That is how Asus and BenQ receive them from the OEM. The only differences being the monitor housing/stand and the on-screen-display electronics. I wish I would have opened up my 11T when I had it to confirm if most of the electronics (which I suspect) are the same as the Asus. Besides the Asus crosshair feature, in LB mode they are pretty identical. Get the 11T if it's cheaper in Europe and get the QE if in the USA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GameFX*
> 
> Vega,
> 
> Any results from your testing? The only thing keeping me from copping this monitor is that stupid AG coating...Man if it's one thing I hate more than cold pancakes , it's a *bleeping* matte screen. Makes me a sad panda


My items still haven't come in yet and the gloss film just shipped. Love waiting!


----------



## cbr600

OK I am lost how people are telling me there is know displayport 1.2 vs 1.1 they have different transfer rates but I was really tired last night so maybe I am crazy. Anyways what I really need to know is will this run this monitor at 120HZ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812705060


----------



## CallsignVega

DP 1.1 vs 1.2 has to do with the communications speed of the signal processors on either end, not the cable itself.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> DP 1.1 vs 1.2 has to do with the communications speed of the signal processors on either end, not the cable itself.


To overclock the display to 150hz which software did you use?


----------



## hamzatm

Why would you want to overclock to 150Hz?

I personally see that as unnecessary


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Why would you want to overclock to 150Hz?
> 
> I personally see that as unnecessary


It's really not a big deal, I'll just play at 144hz if 150hz is too complicated procedure.

I tried LB on my S23A700D + amd 7950, less ghosting and eyestrain.
I could read the "Need more Socks", this is not possible without LB.

Still I'll keep my AMD GPU's and play 144hz on the XL2411t.

S23A700D LB


----------



## hamzatm

The XL2411T is excellent at 144Hz without lightboost, it has noticeable less blur than the Asus VG278HE and VG278H and LG W2363D I used, so I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## grandpatzer

the Asus has displayport.
Benq XL2411t has DVI and HDMI.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> OK I am lost how people are telling me there is know displayport 1.2 vs 1.1 they have different transfer rates but I was really tired last night so maybe I am crazy. Anyways what I really need to know is will this run this monitor at 120HZ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812705060


I just got http://www.amazon.com/dp/9985975413/ref=pe_175190_21431760_3p_M3T1_ST1_dp_1 and it works for 144hz, not sure if that helps you or not.


----------



## kiwilad

So..Great monitor. Im no expert, but it does look pretty good to me. Just sort of set it up and plugged and played.. I don't have 3D gear, (yet) , so just played in 2D and it is a huge diff from 60hz..awesome. Just not sure if its setup as well as it could be. Any tips?

I have a GTX 680, i5 and according to fraps I get about an average FPS of 60ish on Ultra in say, BF3.
What settings do you turn off ingame when running at 144hz, no LB? Motion Blur? Whats that meant to be? On or off? V sync? Do I touch the GPU settings?

Know any good sites? Very new to 120 hz gaming and loving it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> So..Great monitor. Im no expert, but it does look pretty good to me. Just sort of set it up and plugged and played.. I don't have 3D gear, (yet) , so just played in 2D and it is a huge diff from 60hz..awesome. Just not sure if its setup as well as it could be. Any tips?
> 
> I have a GTX 680, i5 and according to fraps I get about an average FPS of 60ish on Ultra in say, BF3.
> What settings do you turn off ingame when running at 144hz, no LB? Motion Blur? Whats that meant to be? On or off? V sync? Do I touch the GPU settings?
> 
> Know any good sites? Very new to 120 hz gaming and loving it.
> Thanks in advance.


I have the 27" vg278he version and I use light boost for black ops 2 and max payne 3. For BF3 I wouldn't use it unless you're willing to turn down graphics and try to get at least 100 fps. If you can't keep steady 120 fps when you use lightboost you get this crazy ghosting effect. I've tried with 60 fps and lightboost and didn't like it. But on games where you can keep close to or steady 120 fps it's so much better than without lightboost.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I have the 27" vg278he version and I use light boost for black ops 2 and max payne 3. For BF3 I wouldn't use it unless you're willing to turn down graphics and try to get at least 100 fps. If you can't keep steady 120 fps when you use lightboost you get this crazy ghosting effect. I've tried with 60 fps and lightboost and didn't like it. But on games where you can keep close to or steady 120 fps it's so much better than without lightboost.


Hopefully they figure out how to get the same lightboost to work with lower refresh rates. to keep the sharpness and clarity.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> So..Great monitor. Im no expert, but it does look pretty good to me. Just sort of set it up and plugged and played.. I don't have 3D gear, (yet) , so just played in 2D and it is a huge diff from 60hz..awesome. Just not sure if its setup as well as it could be. Any tips?
> 
> I have a GTX 680, i5 and according to fraps I get about an average FPS of 60ish on Ultra in say, BF3.
> What settings do you turn off ingame when running at 144hz, no LB? Motion Blur? Whats that meant to be? On or off? V sync? Do I touch the GPU settings?
> 
> Know any good sites? Very new to 120 hz gaming and loving it.
> Thanks in advance.


Try these in game settings for bf3

All quality settings on low except mesh. Put mesh on high

Aa deferred 2x
Aa post off
Af 16x
Vsync off
Motion blur off
Hbao/ssao off

You'll lose some eye candy, but you'll be too busy counting the dead bodies to notice.


----------



## CallsignVega

Actually mesh is one of the settings in BF3 that highly stresses the CPU. This could limit the high data rate the CPU needs to send the GPU for 120+ FPS.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> Try these in game settings for bf3
> 
> All quality settings on low except mesh. Put mesh on high
> 
> Aa deferred 2x
> Aa post off
> Af 16x
> Vsync off
> Motion blur off
> Hbao/ssao off
> 
> You'll lose some eye candy, but you'll be too busy counting the dead bodies to notice.


+1
With a 680 you can bump up some other settings if you want to though. I can't even tell the difference between low and high (other than the less smoothness on high) unless I stop and look for it.


----------



## Bensam123

Yeah, first thing I did today after looking at my monitor was turn the brightness down to 25. Any lower then this and the monitor starts gaining a pinkish hue, which was the weird 'glow' I was talking about. Even at 25 I can tell there is a pinkish tint to it. The colors were really set up for higher brightness levels and you need about 60 to get good colors out of this thing. That is also eye scorching and I can't tolerate that. It doesn't help that the AG coating on this thing throws off colors depending on the angle you look at it. The colors on the bottom of my monitor are different from the top. Moving my head up and down changes it. It really throws you off.

So using standard mode.
Brightness: 25
Contrast: 60
Color temps: R 90 / G 100 / B 94
Smartview: off
Tracefree: 40 (although I may mess with this)

My display driver has it set to 6500k for color temperature.

The problem with using the windows calibration tool is it's all subjective. Simply using the tool wont automatically set your monitor for the proper colors. When it tells you to find the best shade of gray and shows you the proper version of it on a uncalibrated monitor doesn't work out very well. I really don't want to drop the 100 on a Spyder, that's why I was hoping someone with a Spyder could calibrate their monitor using it and then share the settings with all of us.

The brightness and contrast tools were helpful though.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Actually mesh is one of the settings in BF3 that highly stresses the CPU. This could limit the high data rate the CPU needs to send the GPU for 120+ FPS.


It doesn't seem to affect newer cpus as much. At 1080p with an I5/I7 and say a gtx 560ti, there shouldn't be more than a 2-3 fps hit when going from low to high on mesh quality. I've found it to be a fair trade off between fps loss and being able to spot an enemy at long distance.


----------



## kiwilad

Ok, cool, thanks guys, Ill try them out. I dont have the Light Boost option as I dont have the 3D kit...working on it.


----------



## Costfree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> It doesn't seem to affect newer cpus as much. At 1080p with an I5/I7 and say a gtx 560ti, there shouldn't be more than a 2-3 fps hit when going from low to high on mesh quality. I've found it to be a fair trade off between fps loss and being able to spot an enemy at long distance.


What exactly does the "mesh" affect? I really don't see a difference in any setting. I play at mostly Medium settings and I get 100+ fps. Still looking for the sweet spot though but this will do.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Costfree*
> 
> What exactly does the "mesh" affect? I really don't see a difference in any setting. I play at mostly Medium settings and I get 100+ fps. Still looking for the sweet spot though but this will do.


http://www.geforce.com/optimize/guides/battlefield-3-tweak-guide#7
I find having it higher lessens the amount of times you try to shoot people only to have your bullets blocked by something invisible.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> Yeah, first thing I did today after looking at my monitor was turn the brightness down to 25. Any lower then this and the monitor starts gaining a pinkish hue, which was the weird 'glow' I was talking about. Even at 25 I can tell there is a pinkish tint to it. The colors were really set up for higher brightness levels and you need about 60 to get good colors out of this thing. That is also eye scorching and I can't tolerate that. It doesn't help that the AG coating on this thing throws off colors depending on the angle you look at it. The colors on the bottom of my monitor are different from the top. Moving my head up and down changes it. It really throws you off.
> 
> So using standard mode.
> Brightness: 25
> Contrast: 60
> Color temps: R 90 / G 100 / B 94
> Smartview: off
> Tracefree: 40 (although I may mess with this)
> 
> My display driver has it set to 6500k for color temperature.
> 
> The problem with using the windows calibration tool is it's all subjective. Simply using the tool wont automatically set your monitor for the proper colors. When it tells you to find the best shade of gray and shows you the proper version of it on a uncalibrated monitor doesn't work out very well. I really don't want to drop the 100 on a Spyder, that's why I was hoping someone with a Spyder could calibrate their monitor using it and then share the settings with all of us.
> 
> The brightness and contrast tools were helpful though.


The calibration tools works because it gives you the colours you think you want to see. You can often tell if your colours are washed out, and it provides an easy platform to work out what is wrong and fix it. With the gray shades, yes you are on an uncalibrated monitor, but you can easily move the RGB sliders and check out the _difference_ it makes. You can easily tell then whether the grays are an incorrect hue. Helps a lot, especially if you can see something wrong with the image, but can't quite pinpoint the problem


----------



## karkee

What calibration tools you used? The windows ?


----------



## hamzatm

Yep built-in Windows 7 Calibration Tool.


----------



## i_hax

Okay, now that I've got a few hours with the monitor (outside gaming), it's become very obvious the picture isn't that bad *if* gamma is set correctly.

Out-of-box there is no way in hell any on-monitor settings can help. The gamma is just terrible, using http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php#gamma-test-2.png it would probably be 0.9-1.0 if the scale went that far. Windows built in calibration tool doesn't even have enough variance to correct this. The gamma slider completely to the bottom results in ~2.0.

I'm just happy knowing I can finally do something to correct this terrible image quality... but I'm now concerned something is off with my panel since nobody else has mentioned gamma.

Can anyone else confirm the god awful gamma on this monitor?


----------



## hamzatm

Yep gamma is god-awful, confirmed it here.

What you want is to use the nvidia control panel to set the gamma as that has a much wider range of values compared to the Win7 calibration tool. My gamma looks miles better now.

Got it bang on 2.2 on Lagom, of course depending on where my head is. You should be aware that the gamma variance of any TN panel is humongous depending on viewing angle, just try this: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Yep gamma is god-awful, confirmed it here.


Excellent! but not really...







Just glad knowing mine isn't way out of spec.

EDIT: Yeah the little lagom.nl suite is the first thing I go to on any monitor. It's a TN panel though, we knew that IQ would suck long before buying.


----------



## hamzatm

We did indeed!

A sacrifice the true gamers are willing to make.


----------



## karkee

Is there anything to do about this gamma?







I guess I will have to get a spyder 4


----------



## csemoses

i_hax,, what was your final calibration in nvidia control panel looking like?


----------



## shedokan

whats wrong with the gamma? is it very low?


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csemoses*
> 
> i_hax,, what was your final calibration in nvidia control panel looking like?


Sorry, I'm using a 6870. I also use Flux which seems to break colour profiles.

At this point it's just good to know it *can* be remedied and the image quality won't always be so bad. When/if I get around to actually fixing it is another story.







That said, I still don't understand why there's no gamma setting on the monitor itself. It's rather essential.


----------



## Skylit

Got mine.

No one is over exaggerating when they say IQ sucks, but that should be your last concern if you're interested in this monitor.

First impressions:

-Stand is pretty damn amazing.
-2w Speakers aren't great, but they serve a purpose for me at the moment.
-Input lag from feel should be lower than <5ms average. (144hz) This monitor does not hinder me like my 700D.
-IQ like I said sucks, but I don't care.
-I don't think I have any dead pixels.

I'm on a 5850 atm. Need to swap to Nvidia soon.

Hope input latency at 120hz (8.3ms) isn't any worse than the 144hz (6.9ms)signal.. At least, If I consider LB


----------



## shedokan

The input lag on this monitor at 144hz shud be lower than the asus vg236 and xl2420 right?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Got mine.
> 
> No one is over exaggerating when they say IQ sucks, but that should be your last concern if you're interested in this monitor.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> -Stand is pretty damn amazing.
> -2w Speakers aren't great, but they serve a purpose for me at the moment.
> -Input lag from feel should be lower than <5ms average. (144hz) This monitor does not hinder me like my 700D.
> -IQ like I said sucks, but I don't care.
> -I don't think I have any dead pixels.
> 
> I'm on a 5850 atm. Need to swap to Nvidia soon.
> 
> Hope input latency at 120hz (8.3ms) isn't any worse than the 144hz (6.9ms)signal.. At least, If I consider LB


wait, does the IQ suck because you have to sacrifice in-game graphics settings, or does the IQ from the display itself suck?
Also, having a monitor like this would just cause you're GPU to run at 99% the whole time right?


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> wait, does the IQ suck because you have to sacrifice in-game graphics settings, or does the IQ from the display itself suck?
> Also, having a monitor like this would just cause you're GPU to run at 99% the whole time right?


I run low settings regardless of pushing over 200 FPS. The panel IQ itself sucks. I'm coming from another TN panel. (S23A700D)

Idk. I cant stand 16.7ms or 60hz delay. I run high framerate in every game.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> The input lag on this monitor at 144hz shud be lower than the asus vg236 and xl2420 right?


If not a little higher.. but this is just by feel.

It does not hinder me like previous panels.


----------



## karkee

I am pretty sure the quality can be good with calibration, the gamma is just so off. And yea I had the 700D aswell, and its day and night in terms of smoothness/Input lag.


----------



## shedokan

gamma is so off at 100% compare to the 700d or in LB?


----------



## LivingChampion

144Hz Monitor Settings:
_________________________
Scenery Mode
Brightness: 50
Contrast: 40
Saturation: 40
C-Temp: User Mode
Skin tone: Natural
Sharpness: 50
Trace Free: 60

*Important part:*
Windows 7 Calibration
_________________________
Gamma: About +30 notches using the up button from the bottom up. You may want to play around with this setting, but that's where I have mine.
Blue and Red -2 notches each and -1 notch on Green using the back key.

This provides me with pleasing to the eyes colors. It isn't 100% accurate obviously since I just eyeballed it.
Try it, you may or may not like it. Looks a lot better than stock. Probably going to stay with settings similar to this until I find better or someone else calibrates it to my eye's liking.


----------



## shoto1699

I'm getting the monitor delivered today. What are the best settings for 120hz with LB?


----------



## Atomic Walrus

I picked up this monitor to try out the LightBoost in 2D "trick," and I'm really impressed with the motion clarity. It's very CRT-like. Better than plasma, if only due to the fact that it's 120hz with no motion blur instead of 60. That said, I haven't had a TN panel at home for a long time so I'm wondering if the amount of luminance variation I have is normal or not. I don't have any dead pixels, so I'd hate to swap it looking for better light uniformity if this is just the state of these low-price TN panels.

Here's a shot of a solid white screen, where you can see that about the top 1/3 to 1/4 of the screen is distinctly darker. This is independent of viewing angle (I'm aware of the gamma shift that occurs when you change the angle, however the top is always darker than the rest of the panel). The top left corner seems to be the worse. The effect is exaggerated somewhat by the camera on my phone, but it's very noticeable in games, especially in that upper left corner.



Basically I'm wondering what the other VG248QE's out there look like, and if this is within "spec" so to speak. I assume that if I had entire sections of the LED backlighting out it would be more pronounced, but I'm just surprised how bad the uniformity is (and it's strange that the dark area is a solid strip along the top). Anyone have any thoughts?

*edit: fix sideways image, derp.


----------



## hamzatm

Is it possible everything EXCEPT the dark area is backlight bleed?

Megalulz


----------



## McMarcus22

Walrus, mine is darker on both top corners as well. It looks very similar to your picture.


----------



## Atomic Walrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Is it possible everything EXCEPT the dark area is backlight bleed?
> 
> Megalulz


I think you might be right. I just put a solid black screen up and the screen is a sort of soft blue/grey in all of the "bright" areas from that first picture, and closer to black in the "dark" areas. From what I've read about the VG278H* series I was definitely expecting some backlight bleed, it just seemed odd that there was this distinct "line" near the top where the change occurred. I grabbed a picture which shows the pattern pretty clearly, though it did emphasize the brightness a good bit beyond what I actually see:



That shot's actually taken with LB on, which emphasizes the effect a good bit (I'm guessing because it sets the backlight to "insanity" brightness). In the light I couldn't get a shot of it that wasn't obscured by that diffused reflected light you get off matte displays... I'll try to get a shot in normal mode once it gets darker.

So now I suppose my question becomes: Is this a normal amount of backlight bleed for this model, or would this be considered defective? I don't really want to get into the whole exchange thing if the majority of the units are similar, especially since I have zero stuck pixels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> Walrus, mine is darker on both top corners as well. It looks very similar to your picture.


We'd have to hear from more people to really get an impression, but I'm guessing this is probably more or less normal for the monitor. It just struck me as a potential defect because I've been using IPS displays for so long I'd assumed issues like this would have been largely sorted out by now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I wait it long enough and after NOT doing much research i just ordered this panel (hopefully i won't be disappointed )


----------



## shedokan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I wait it long enough and after NOT doing much research i just ordered this panel (hopefully i won't be disappointed )


same


----------



## grandpatzer

I got the XL2411t it has same panel as this Asus to my understanding.

I have non-Lightboost and brightness is at 0 still it's too bright








I'm coming from a glossy display, I have a light behind me and it was actually joyful to play games.

Picture Mode= Standard
Brightness= 0
Contrast= 50
Gamma= Gamma 5
Color Temperature= User
Red= 100
Green= 96
Blue= 98
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> Walrus, mine is darker on both top corners as well. It looks very similar to your picture.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomic Walrus*
> 
> I think you might be right. I just put a solid black screen up and the screen is a sort of soft blue/grey in all of the "bright" areas from that first picture, and closer to black in the "dark" areas. From what I've read about the VG278H* series I was definitely expecting some backlight bleed, it just seemed odd that there was this distinct "line" near the top where the change occurred. I grabbed a picture which shows the pattern pretty clearly, though it did emphasize the brightness a good bit beyond what I actually see:
> 
> 
> 
> That shot's actually taken with LB on, which emphasizes the effect a good bit (I'm guessing because it sets the backlight to "insanity" brightness). In the light I couldn't get a shot of it that wasn't obscured by that diffused reflected light you get off matte displays... I'll try to get a shot in normal mode once it gets darker.
> 
> So now I suppose my question becomes: Is this a normal amount of backlight bleed for this model, or would this be considered defective? I don't really want to get into the whole exchange thing if the majority of the units are similar, especially since I have zero stuck pixels.
> We'd have to hear from more people to really get an impression, but I'm guessing this is probably more or less normal for the monitor. It just struck me as a potential defect because I've been using IPS displays for so long I'd assumed issues like this would have been largely sorted out by now.


Well mine does not have any darkspots, well there is slight grey at left top corner but nothing that I can see unless having a completely white background and lookin at it.

when completely black image the right side of the display has white but again nothing that bothers me.

So far I have not noticed BLB when using it.


----------



## Atomic Walrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> I got the XL2411t it has same panel as this Asus to my understanding.
> 
> I have non-Lightboost and brightness is at 0 still it's too bright
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm coming from a glossy display, I have a light behind me and it was actually joyful to play games.
> 
> Well mine does not have any darkspots, well there is slight grey at left top corner but nothing that I can see unless having a completely white background and lookin at it.
> 
> when completely black image the right side of the display has white but again nothing that bothers me.
> 
> So far I have not noticed BLB when using it.


At a brightness of 0 you probably won't, unless the room is completely black. Brightness seems to control the backlight directly. If I turn mine down to 0 the bleed is definitely hard to detect, however I'm using the monitor in "LightBoost" mode for zero motion blur so I don't have an option to turn the backlight down. If you want to test for BLB directly, then turn the brightness up to something like 30-50 and put up a solid black image and see if you can spot backlight uniformity issues in a dark room.

I'm not specifically seeking this out, I noticed it while playing BF3 and decided to check out how bad it actually was. I'm just attempting to get some perspective on how bad mine is compared to the average unit.


----------



## karkee

I have the same thing on the corners, it is darker on top right and left.


----------



## D2234

Asus VG248QE vs Benq XL2420T in terms of input lag and quality?
Are there any other monitors in this price range that comes close to these two?

Also - how does the Lightboost in 2D work with this monitor?


----------



## Bensam123

Yeah, I noticed the backlight uniformity as well while playing LoL. It has a pyramid shape to it, which is pretty noticeable while playing LoL due to your focus always being in the bottom middle for your buttons, it makes a almost tunnel vision effect. The good news is turning down the brightness helps elevate this effect tremendously.

Using the W7 calibration tool you can't directly control the backlight brightness. The Lagom site is great for calibration and I'd recommend it over the W7 calibration tool. Only reason I'm against the W7 calibration tool is because it's not a universal setting. If you plug your monitor into a different computer your colors would be all off again and other people can't use your settings. It works for a display without any control settings though.

I agree the gamma is quite far off. I had originally used the AMD control panel to further turn down the brightness and turn up the saturation, which helped... Reseting that and turning the gamma down to .7 made the picture almost identical to my old monitor though (which had gamma settings).

I'll have to play around with this more, but I'm now using a brightness of 25, contrast of 60, and a gamma of 0.7 and saturation of 110 in the AMD control panel.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomic Walrus*
> 
> At a brightness of 0 you probably won't, unless the room is completely black. Brightness seems to control the backlight directly. If I turn mine down to 0 the bleed is definitely hard to detect, however I'm using the monitor in "LightBoost" mode for zero motion blur so I don't have an option to turn the backlight down. If you want to test for BLB directly, then turn the brightness up to something like 30-50 and put up a solid black image and see if you can spot backlight uniformity issues in a dark room.
> 
> I'm not specifically seeking this out, I noticed it while playing BF3 and decided to check out how bad it actually was. I'm just attempting to get some perspective on how bad mine is compared to the average unit.


still at 0 brightness if I load a white picture making screen go 100% white then it's so bright it hurts my eyes, infact I have a well lit room with a lamp behind me.

There really is no darkspots then on my display, mine is XL2411t but it uses same panel as this Asus.

Edit--> Vega made a review of his display and he seems to have had good uniformity aswell.

maybe it is the LB that gives the problem?
I know that my old IPS Dell U2311 had problems but I don't have with this TN XL2411t.


----------



## Atomic Walrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> Asus VG248QE vs Benq XL2420T in terms of input lag and quality?
> Are there any other monitors in this price range that comes close to these two?
> 
> Also - how does the Lightboost in 2D work with this monitor?


LB 2D is really impressive. It's like playing on a 120hz CRT, colors and black levels aside. Of course you'll need to be able to maintain near 120 fps (even higher is better) to really get the best effect out of it, but if you can then you'll have incredibly clear, smooth motion. I have LB on right now at the desktop and I can read entire forum posts while moving the window around, it's that clear.

I believe that the VG248QE and XL2411T are the top performers from everything I've read. The XL2411T is supposedly the exact same panel. They both have an extremely short stobe time (1.4ms) and are the only 1ms GTG-rated monitors out there at the moment. What that means is that you'll minimize ghosting of previous frames and blur. I believe the XL2420T is an older model that has a 2ms strobe and rated GTG time, however the XL2411T seems to be difficult to locate depending on where you live.

The fact that I'm having backlight bleed problems and still recommending this monitor should tell you how good the LB motion is. I can't specifically speak about measured input lag, but it feels nonexistent. It's definitely better than my 1440 IPS, but part of that is just down to 120fps vs 60fps. At 60fps, even with 0 processing lag (impossible) you can still have to wait up to 16ms if you hit a key just after a frame renders (because a new frame won't be ready until 16ms later). At 120fps, the potential frame lag is down to 8ms. Processing lag is an unknown until someone actually tests it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> still at 0 brightness if I load a white picture making screen go 100% white then it's so bright it hurts my eyes, infact I have a well lit room with a lamp behind me.
> 
> There really is no darkspots then on my display, mine is XL2411t but it uses same panel as this Asus.
> 
> Edit--> Vega made a review of his display and he seems to have had good uniformity aswell.
> 
> maybe it is the LB that gives the problem?
> I know that my old IPS Dell U2311 had problems but I don't have with this TN XL2411t.


I agree that it's insanely bright in a fairly dark room. At 0 it would still be pretty stressful to the eyes without some lighting to balance it out. And at any of the lower brightness settings (0-30) I find the BLB to be extremely minimal, as in I have to actually hunt for it to find it. If I go above 30 it starts to become more apparent. I have an old TN Dell monitor I put side by side with this one for comparison, and a setting of about 30 is equivalent to 100 on the other monitor, so for all I know every TN panel monitor would bleed if it had a sufficiently bright BL.

It's not actually caused by LB, but unfortunately LB only operates with the backlight at maximum. You can turn down the "LightBoost" setting but this only decreases the length of the pulse (lower is better for cleaner motion), so you're still getting hit by super bright pulses that will apparently expose any BLB the monitor has. I could also just have a particularly bad panel, which is why I'm trying to get some feedback from other owners.


----------



## CallsignVega

In LB mode, turning down the LB brightness shortens the back-light pulse duration. Less photon's, it dim's the panel and is less bright. On virtually all other displays, they use PWM to simply reduce the frequency of the pulses to dim the screen. LB mode is better as no matter what LB brightness you are at, it's 120 pulses/second. The two differences is why most do not get eyestrain at LB 120 Hz, but a lot like me do with monitors that slow the pulse frequency down. Changing pulse duration rather than frequency is superior.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomic Walrus*
> 
> LB 2D is really impressive. It's like playing on a 120hz CRT, colors and black levels aside. Of course you'll need to be able to maintain near 120 fps (even higher is better) to really get the best effect out of it, but if you can then you'll have incredibly clear, smooth motion. I have LB on right now at the desktop and I can read entire forum posts while moving the window around, it's that clear.
> 
> I believe that the VG248QE and XL2411T are the top performers from everything I've read. The XL2411T is supposedly the exact same panel. They both have an extremely short stobe time (1.4ms) and are the only 1ms GTG-rated monitors out there at the moment. What that means is that you'll minimize ghosting of previous frames and blur. I believe the XL2420T is an older model that has a 2ms strobe and rated GTG time, however the XL2411T seems to be difficult to locate depending on where you live.
> 
> The fact that I'm having backlight bleed problems and still recommending this monitor should tell you how good the LB motion is. I can't specifically speak about measured input lag, but it feels nonexistent. It's definitely better than my 1440 IPS, but part of that is just down to 120fps vs 60fps. At 60fps, even with 0 processing lag (impossible) you can still have to wait up to 16ms if you hit a key just after a frame renders (because a new frame won't be ready until 16ms later). At 120fps, the potential frame lag is down to 8ms. Processing lag is an unknown until someone actually tests it.
> I agree that it's insanely bright in a fairly dark room. At 0 it would still be pretty stressful to the eyes without some lighting to balance it out. And at any of the lower brightness settings (0-30) I find the BLB to be extremely minimal, as in I have to actually hunt for it to find it. If I go above 30 it starts to become more apparent. I have an old TN Dell monitor I put side by side with this one for comparison, and a setting of about 30 is equivalent to 100 on the other monitor, so for all I know every TN panel monitor would bleed if it had a sufficiently bright BL.
> 
> It's not actually caused by LB, but unfortunately LB only operates with the backlight at maximum. You can turn down the "LightBoost" setting but this only decreases the length of the pulse (lower is better for cleaner motion), so you're still getting hit by super bright pulses that will apparently expose any BLB the monitor has. I could also just have a particularly bad panel, which is why I'm trying to get some feedback from other owners.


I have to tell you at 0 Brightness my display is insanely bright, I have to have a lamp open and my room is now well lit, I think I may have to tune down brightness in AMD catalyst for Contrast/brightness.

Is there a reason you don't run it at 0-30Brightness?
Is it because of LB?


----------



## shoto1699

so i just got the VG248QE and i followed all the steps in http://marky.com/backlight/lightboost-zero-motion-blur/

but when i go into tf2 i have to hold ctrl t to stop it from messing up. also it caps my tf2 to 120 fps. I've set it to 241 for fps_max and vsync is disabled.

what can i do to fix this?

i also did the ini overide and registry fix

I have a gtx 460 if that matters


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shoto1699*
> 
> so i just got the VG248QE and i followed all the steps in http://marky.com/backlight/lightboost-zero-motion-blur/
> 
> but when i go into tf2 i have to hold ctrl t to stop it from messing up. also it caps my tf2 to 120 fps. I've set it to 241 for fps_max and vsync is disabled.
> 
> what can i do to fix this?
> 
> i also did the ini overide and registry fix
> 
> I have a gtx 460 if that matters


Launch a game with 3d enabled, hit ctrl t, alt tab out, turn 3D off in nvidia control panel, relaunch TF2. monitor should be in lightboost mode permanently and not have a 120fps cap


----------



## shoto1699

what game would you say to go with for 3d enabled? and also do you mean disabled stereoscopic 3d permanently?


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I run low settings regardless of pushing over 200 FPS. The panel IQ itself sucks. I'm coming from another TN panel. (S23A700D)
> 
> Idk. I cant stand 16.7ms or 60hz delay. I run high framerate in every game.
> If not a little higher.. but this is just by feel.
> 
> It does not hinder me like previous panels.


It seems that the Asus VG248QE that most are buying this monitor for it's very fast response time and low input lag, but as far as IQ goes it just sucks! I'm surprised member's are willing to sacrifice the IQ just to get fast motion handling, if people are willing to buy crap Asus will continue to sell crap.

The Asus VG236H 23" scored a lot better than the VG248QE, colors were right on the money and IQ was great, almost forgot it's not even an LED monitor! Imagine if everyone stayed clear of the Asus VG248QE like a plague, perhaps Asus would think twice next time before releasing a sub-standard gaming monitor with poor IQ.

Just food for thought.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It seems that the Asus VG248QE that most are buying this monitor for it's very fast response time and low input lag, but as far as IQ goes it just sucks! I'm surprised member's are willing to sacrifice the IQ just to get fast motion handling, if people are willing to buy crap Asus will continue to sell crap.
> 
> The Asus VG236H 23" scored a lot better than the VG248QE, colors were right on the money and IQ was great, almost forgot it's not even an LED monitor! Imagine if everyone stayed clear of the Asus VG248QE like a plague, perhaps Asus would think twice next time before releasing a sub-standard gaming monitor with poor IQ.
> 
> Just food for thought.


It's dirt cheap compared to other 120hz+ monitors(which also have higher response time and input lag afaik), and the IQ isn't too bad after calibration imo.


----------



## Bensam123

Yeah, if you're having problems with the brightness I'd suggest leaving it at like 20-30 and turn down the brightness in your drivers control panel. That also helps with the washed out colors.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It seems that the Asus VG248QE that most are buying this monitor for it's very fast response time and low input lag, but as far as IQ goes it just sucks! I'm surprised member's are willing to sacrifice the IQ just to get fast motion handling, if people are willing to buy crap Asus will continue to sell crap.
> 
> The Asus VG236H 23" scored a lot better than the VG248QE, colors were right on the money and IQ was great, almost forgot it's not even an LED monitor! Imagine if everyone stayed clear of the Asus VG248QE like a plague, perhaps Asus would think twice next time before releasing a sub-standard gaming monitor with poor IQ.
> 
> Just food for thought.


Looks like folks gave you the wrong impression, there is nothing wrong with the colours of the monitor, the only issue is that it is TN, and matte, and it behaves like any TN matte screen that I have used.

Most people here are coming from glossy or IPS screens. Also the colours are quite different with the lightboost tweak, that is something other monitors can't do anyway so is not like a disadvantage of the monitor itself.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> It seems that the Asus VG248QE that most are buying this monitor for it's very fast response time and low input lag, but as far as IQ goes it just sucks! I'm surprised member's are willing to sacrifice the IQ just to get fast motion handling, if people are willing to buy crap Asus will continue to sell crap.
> 
> The Asus VG236H 23" scored a lot better than the VG248QE, colors were right on the money and IQ was great, almost forgot it's not even an LED monitor! Imagine if everyone stayed clear of the Asus VG248QE like a plague, perhaps Asus would think twice next time before releasing a sub-standard gaming monitor with poor IQ.
> 
> Just food for thought.


I don't really care. It's a gaming monitor and it serves that purpose exceptionally well.

Edit: Like I said, I'm coming from a 700D. A TN with well above and comparable IQ to the VG236H. For me, this IS a well deserved upgrade. It isn't fun playing on a monitor with signal latency higher than the refresh -.-.


----------



## PCM2

Just to let folks know I will be receiving the VG248QE on Monday and will be providing a thorough review on PCMonitors.info. We will be very thoroughly looking at the different presets and OSD settings and seeing how gamma and white point are affected in the calibration section.

I also hope to provide some downloadable ICC profiles based on a S4E calibration for both AMD and Nvidia users. Because games like to use their own gamma curves and some ignore or misinterpret ICC data I will only be testing the monitor's colour and contrast performance using the naked OSD settings. I know some people like to use ICC profiles for desktop viewing if the image isn't satisfying to them without, so these could help a bit with this one. Obviously these won't be perfect for everyone as each monitor is different.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Looks like folks gave you the wrong impression, there is nothing wrong with the colours of the monitor, the only issue is that it is TN, and matte, and it behaves like any TN matte screen that I have used.
> 
> Most people here are coming from glossy or IPS screens. Also the colours are quite different with the lightboost tweak, that is something other monitors can't do anyway so is not like a disadvantage of the monitor itself.


I have been using a glossy (Opticlear) NEC TN 19" LCD for 7-8 years, the 8ms response time may not be the absolute best but the colors, clarity and IQ are top notch for a TN panel! I paid $600 for it back then at BB!


----------



## Jujujam

.


----------



## Jujujam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Launch a game with 3d enabled, hit ctrl t, alt tab out, turn 3D off in nvidia control panel, relaunch TF2. monitor should be in lightboost mode permanently and not have a 120fps cap


When you do this, should it still say you are in 3D mode when you play around with the monitor buttons while in game?


----------



## limitless

Well I decided to pick this monitor up this week due to the awesome specs but I guess its too good to be true. The colors out the box are LOL status. There is major bleeding even with brightness at zero. Its very frustrating trying to calibrate it because its a little high on the blue side but when you lower that the red really comes out. My viewsonic vx2268wm is much easier to look at. I almost want to return this and absorb the restock fee.


----------



## limitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Just to let folks know I will be receiving the VG248QE on Monday and will be providing a thorough review on PCMonitors.info. We will be very thoroughly looking at the different presets and OSD settings and seeing how gamma and white point are affected in the calibration section.
> 
> I also hope to provide some downloadable ICC profiles based on a S4E calibration for both AMD and Nvidia users. Because games like to use their own gamma curves and some ignore or misinterpret ICC data I will only be testing the monitor's colour and contrast performance using the naked OSD settings. I know some people like to use ICC profiles for desktop viewing if the image isn't satisfying to them without, so these could help a bit with this one. Obviously these won't be perfect for everyone as each monitor is different.


Will be waiting for that review.. good luck with the naked OSD settings it really is that bad.


----------



## D2234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Atomic Walrus*
> 
> LB 2D is really impressive. It's like playing on a 120hz CRT, colors and black levels aside. Of course you'll need to be able to maintain near 120 fps (even higher is better) to really get the best effect out of it, but if you can then you'll have incredibly clear, smooth motion. I have LB on right now at the desktop and I can read entire forum posts while moving the window around, it's that clear.
> 
> I believe that the VG248QE and XL2411T are the top performers from everything I've read. The XL2411T is supposedly the exact same panel. They both have an extremely short stobe time (1.4ms) and are the only 1ms GTG-rated monitors out there at the moment. What that means is that you'll minimize ghosting of previous frames and blur. I believe the XL2420T is an older model that has a 2ms strobe and rated GTG time, however the XL2411T seems to be difficult to locate depending on where you live.
> 
> The fact that I'm having backlight bleed problems and still recommending this monitor should tell you how good the LB motion is. I can't specifically speak about measured input lag, but it feels nonexistent. It's definitely better than my 1440 IPS, but part of that is just down to 120fps vs 60fps. At 60fps, even with 0 processing lag (impossible) you can still have to wait up to 16ms if you hit a key just after a frame renders (because a new frame won't be ready until 16ms later). At 120fps, the potential frame lag is down to 8ms. Processing lag is an unknown until someone actually tests it.
> I agree that it's insanely bright in a fairly dark room. At 0 it would still be pretty stressful to the eyes without some lighting to balance it out. And at any of the lower brightness settings (0-30) I find the BLB to be extremely minimal, as in I have to actually hunt for it to find it. If I go above 30 it starts to become more apparent. I have an old TN Dell monitor I put side by side with this one for comparison, and a setting of about 30 is equivalent to 100 on the other monitor, so for all I know every TN panel monitor would bleed if it had a sufficiently bright BL.
> 
> It's not actually caused by LB, but unfortunately LB only operates with the backlight at maximum. You can turn down the "LightBoost" setting but this only decreases the length of the pulse (lower is better for cleaner motion), so you're still getting hit by super bright pulses that will apparently expose any BLB the monitor has. I could also just have a particularly bad panel, which is why I'm trying to get some feedback from other owners.


Lightboost Supported Monitors: ASUS VG248QE*, BENQ XL2411T*, ASUS VG278H, ASUS VG278HE, BENQ XL2420T, Acer HN274H.

What monitor would you guys recommend in terms of IQ/Price? How does this monitor compare to the Benq one?


----------



## karkee

Well the thing is playing games on this compare to my 700D is just much more fun... I am pretty sure after calibration the monitor would decent for a TN panel.

The only thing that really bugs me is the dark top(seems to be only at the left top)..
I wonder if everyone has the dark top or if I should try to exchange it, I saw some people have it but others dont?


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D2234*
> 
> Lightboost Supported Monitors: ASUS VG248QE*, BENQ XL2411T*, ASUS VG278H, ASUS VG278HE, BENQ XL2420T, Acer HN274H.
> 
> What monitor would you guys recommend in terms of IQ/Price? How does this monitor compare to the Benq one?


It's the same panel and pretty much identical to the Benq 11t from what I hear. The difference is that the Asus is cheap in the US and the Benq is unavailable or super expensive, and the opposite in Europe.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> I have been using a glossy (Opticlear) NEC TN 19" LCD for 7-8 years, the 8ms response time may not be the absolute best but the colors, clarity and IQ are top notch for a TN panel! I paid $600 for it back then at BB!


Good for you!

Not sure if you're implying something, but like I said this is simply a typical TN matte panel in terms of IQ etc.

To those asking, the best lightboost monitors are the XL2411T and the VG248QE, in terms if image quality and price as well.


----------



## kiwilad

I have to say, playing on this monitor is so much better than my old monitor...Geez, its the single best upgrade I could have made to my set up. Seriously awesome. Thanks for all the tips regarding calibration and setting it up, not there yet but a work in progress you might say. Looking forward to more reviews and recommended settings.

Just to confirm. For me to enable LB in 2D(and enjoy almost zero motion blur) I need to have the 3D emittor thingy right?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *limitless*
> 
> Will be waiting for that review.. good luck with the naked OSD settings it really is that bad.


Thanks.







I have seen some pretty terrible displays in the colour department and although I'm not braced for excellence I don't expect this will be all that appalling after some tweaking. If it stays looking like the XL2420T/11T in its FPS modes then something might be up.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Just to let folks know I will be receiving the VG248QE on Monday and will be providing a thorough review on PCMonitors.info. We will be very thoroughly looking at the different presets and OSD settings and seeing how gamma and white point are affected in the calibration section.
> 
> I also hope to provide some downloadable ICC profiles based on a S4E calibration for both AMD and Nvidia users. Because games like to use their own gamma curves and some ignore or misinterpret ICC data I will only be testing the monitor's colour and contrast performance using the naked OSD settings. I know some people like to use ICC profiles for desktop viewing if the image isn't satisfying to them without, so these could help a bit with this one. Obviously these won't be perfect for everyone as each monitor is different.


Should also get mine monday and have a S4E so should be interesting to see how they compare!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> I have to say, playing on this monitor is so much better than my old monitor...Geez, its the single best upgrade I could have made to my set up. Seriously awesome. Thanks for all the tips regarding calibration and setting it up, not there yet but a work in progress you might say. Looking forward to more reviews and recommended settings.
> 
> Just to confirm. For me to enable LB in 2D(and enjoy almost zero motion blur) I need to have the 3D emittor thingy right?


You don't need the 3D emitter thingy

Read http://marky.com/backlight/lightboost-zero-motion-blur/


----------



## Yahar

Anyone can compare the AG coating on this or the new benq vs LG w2363D? That's the only thing holding me off currently. I can barely tolerate this LG anymore.


----------



## PCM2

It's very similar on all three. Identical to the BenQ XL2411T as it uses the same panel. This is certainly a shame given the alternative solutions employed on some VA and PLS models as well as newer IPS panels.


----------



## Yahar

Thanks. Really shame then.


----------



## hamzatm

AG coatings can be removed.

Vega is currently in the process of investigating this option with quite a large scale project inbound.


----------



## belowthelights

Can anyone recommend me some of the best 120hz gaming monitors please. My budget limit is 500 bucks, though I guess I can maybe spend more but only if it's truly worth it. I'm currently using a 24inch and I like this size, though I'm open to anything really.


----------



## hamzatm

The Asus VG248QE or the BenQ XL2411T (probably the Asus since you are in the states)

It's because the panel they use is a. super fast and b. has no noticeable ghosting, which leads to absolutely miniscule motion blur, even when you don't use lightboost and all that.

Other panels, even glossy ones, don't have the same response time or smoothness from what I've seen.


----------



## sindica

First time replying on overlock.net. I have had this Asus monitor for a couple weeks now and it is amazing for gaming. Barely any motion blur and I haven't even tried the light boost trick. I Have a Asus pb278q Pls panel also but it sucks really bad for FPS games. Colors are amazing but so damn blurry. Anyways the vg248qe colors are horrible like everyone else says out of the box but after using my Spyder 4 elite to calibrate, the colors are the best you will see on any Tn panel. The gamma is spot on after calibration and the colors are very nice. I'm using this on a Evga 690 and its better then sex almost. Anyways I will share my calibration for this monitor if you guys need because colors suck major ass w/o proper settings. Spyder 4 creates a profile file and loads everything when windows starts, do I just find this file and share? I just bought this Spyder 4 so I have no idea how to share. The monitor itself is all default except brightness at 23 witch is 120 cadence or whatever. Thanks


----------



## Skylit

Out of the box sucks indeed, though I happen to prefer this monitor in most games strangely enough.


----------



## sindica

Another thing Asus has the worst quality control. Spyder 4 elite maps luminance uniformity and on the vg248qe the upper left sector has 35% difference and other sectors around 20%. That is piss poor and all my prior Asus monitors have had same poor uniformity and a dead or stuck pixel every damn time. Besides the poor QC it's a nice gaming panel but maybe the Benq might be a safer buy if poor QC concerns you.


----------



## shedokan

wasnt benq always the worst of all in terms of *COLORS*?


----------



## Skylit

My uniformity is actually pretty nice, at least compared to my previous monitors. Many variables effect such though.


----------



## sindica

In my opinion all modern TN panels look basically the same after proper calibration. If you want amazing colors don't get a TN panel get a iPS or pls panel and put up with the motion blur tell oled monitors come out and we will have the best of all worlds. Basically the Benq vs Asus color quality battle is dumb because they both suck for colors and supposedly use the same panel. I just cant recommend Asus ATM because last 4 monitors from them all had poor uniformity and each had a stuck pixel or dead.


----------



## sindica

Skylit did you use a professional tool to measure uniformity or just commenting on what you notice? Because even with these poor uniformity numbers I can't notice lol


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sindica*
> 
> First time replying on overlock.net. I have had this Asus monitor for a couple weeks now and it is amazing for gaming. Barely any motion blur and I haven't even tried the light boost trick. I Have a Asus pb278q Pls panel also but it sucks really bad for FPS games. Colors are amazing but so damn blurry. Anyways the vg248qe colors are horrible like everyone else says out of the box but after using my Spyder 4 elite to calibrate, the colors are the best you will see on any Tn panel. The gamma is spot on after calibration and the colors are very nice. I'm using this on a Evga 690 and its better then sex almost. Anyways *I will share my calibration for this monitor if you guys need* because colors suck major ass w/o proper settings. Spyder 4 creates a profile file and loads everything when windows starts, do I just find this file and share? I just bought this Spyder 4 so I have no idea how to share. The monitor itself is all default except brightness at 23 witch is 120 cadence or whatever. Thanks


yes, that would be helpful.


----------



## hamzatm

My BenQ seems to have darker yellow at the top and they get washed out the further down the screen you go.

Uniformity is complete ass


----------



## LakersHater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> yes, that would be helpful.


Yes, please do so!


----------



## LakersHater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sindica*
> 
> First time replying on overlock.net. I have had this Asus monitor for a couple weeks now and it is amazing for gaming. Barely any motion blur and I haven't even tried the light boost trick. I Have a Asus pb278q Pls panel also but it sucks really bad for FPS games. Colors are amazing but so damn blurry. Anyways the vg248qe colors are horrible like everyone else says out of the box but after using my Spyder 4 elite to calibrate, the colors are the best you will see on any Tn panel. The gamma is spot on after calibration and the colors are very nice. I'm using this on a Evga 690 and its better then sex almost. Anyways I will share my calibration for this monitor if you guys need because colors suck major ass w/o proper settings. Spyder 4 creates a profile file and loads everything when windows starts, do I just find this file and share? I just bought this Spyder 4 so I have no idea how to share. The monitor itself is all default except brightness at 23 witch is 120 cadence or whatever. Thanks


Yes please do so!


----------



## 1337LutZ

No monitor is the same, so color profiles look different on each monitor, even on the same model.


----------



## grandpatzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Just to let folks know I will be receiving the VG248QE on Monday and will be providing a thorough review on PCMonitors.info. We will be very thoroughly looking at the different presets and OSD settings and seeing how gamma and white point are affected in the calibration section.
> 
> I also hope to provide some downloadable ICC profiles based on a S4E calibration for both AMD and Nvidia users. Because games like to use their own gamma curves and some ignore or misinterpret ICC data I will only be testing the monitor's colour and contrast performance using the naked OSD settings. I know some people like to use ICC profiles for desktop viewing if the image isn't satisfying to them without, so these could help a bit with this one. Obviously these won't be perfect for everyone as each monitor is different.


When you review the XL2411t did you make any ICC profiles?


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sindica*
> 
> *Anyways I will share my calibration for this monitor if you guys need because colors suck major ass w/o proper settings.*


Ok, share.


----------



## GarTheConquer

That font size is at least as obnoxious as all-caps.


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sindica*
> 
> Anyways I will share my calibration for this monitor if you guys need because colors suck major ass w/o proper settings. Spyder 4 creates a profile file and loads everything when windows starts, do I just find this file and share? I just bought this Spyder 4 so I have no idea how to share. The monitor itself is all default except brightness at 23 witch is 120 cadence or whatever. Thanks


Yeah the file will be saved into C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color and then people can load them with by right-click desktop > screen resolution > advanced settings > color management > color management > select appropriate display device in list > check "use my settings for this device" and if the file is in the correct place click add and select it from the list.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Good for you!
> 
> Not sure if you're implying something, but like I said this is simply a typical TN matte panel in terms of IQ etc.
> 
> To those asking, the best lightboost monitors are the XL2411T and the VG248QE, in terms if image quality and price as well.


What I was trying to say is it's difficult to understand why LCD technology hasn't improved (IQ wise) in the last 8 years since I bought my monitor, the only killer looking TN panel that looks as good as an IPS is the HP 2511x and the HP 2711x according to this source! The colors pop and it gives the IPS monitors a run for the money, however it's not even close to being as fast as 120Hz monitors!


----------



## hamzatm

Ah, well I do agree with you there totally!

I don't think all TN are that bad, the glossy ones looks alright - problem being that some people value matte over glossy so we are left with half the TNs sucking completely, and the other half usually decent in terms of IQ alone.


----------



## hamzatm

Ah, well I do agree with you there totally!

I don't think all TN are that bad, the glossy ones looks alright - problem being that some people value matte over glossy so we are left with half the TNs sucking completely, and the other half usually decent in terms of IQ alone.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> When you review the XL2411t did you make any ICC profiles?


I did but I'm afraid they got lost in the ether.







I know from user feedback that there is significant variation with the XL2411T, though, and that newer revisions have a very different colour balance. The blue channel in particular is much stronger now. I don't think any ICC profile done on mine would have be very useful for new buyers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Systemlord*
> 
> What I was trying to say is it's difficult to understand why LCD technology hasn't improved (IQ wise) in the last 8 years since I bought my monitor, the only killer looking TN panel that looks as good as an IPS is the HP 2511x and the HP 2711x according to this source! The colors pop and it gives the IPS monitors a run for the money, however it's not even close to being as fast as 120Hz monitors!


As Hamzatm said the glossy TN panels out there aren't too bad. Some of the models with slightly lighter matte surfaces and much better colour configuration (Samsung models in particular) are also fine.

As I've said in another thread, when it comes to 120Hz+ TN panels at the moment the problem is the lack of choice. The glossy Samsung models give a nice vibrant picture with excellent shade reproduction (slightly better than HP's glossy 60Hz models in fact). The BenQ and ASUS matte monitors lack this 'pop' to the image due to a combination of screen surface, more restrictive colour gamut and simply how they are set up 'out of the box'. It is possible to improve things with some tweaking on the OSD but you will never get that sort of vibrant lustre from the quite strong anti-glare matte surfaces. It's really nice to see recent IPS models making use of much lighter matte surfaces and it's high time we get some super-responsive TN panels following suit.


----------



## kiwilad

Hi guys, just discovered that on the box my monitor came in it only says VG 248E, with no Q in the name. Ah why would that be? and whats the diff?

ps just tell me they're the same or that your box says the same....puleassse


----------



## hamzatm

My VG278HE as well as my VG278H both came in boxes labelled VG278 only. The boxes had different specification on them though (144Hz on one, 120Hz on the other) which is how I told them apart.

Basically afaik model names on the boxes don't mean anything.


----------



## kiwilad

Excellent, cheers man. It says 144Hz, so all good.


----------



## suidx

Hey guys I just bought this monitor and love it, colors arnt great but I'm getting close to making them somewhat decent. I installed the lightboost hack thing and I'm not satisfied with it does anyone know how I can rollback to 144hz? I tried uninstalling the monitor and reinstalling it under correct one and also reinstalling video card drivers but it's still stuck at 120hz. I want my 144 back


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suidx*
> 
> Hey guys I just bought this monitor and love it, colors arnt great but I'm getting close to making them somewhat decent. I installed the lightboost hack thing and I'm not satisfied with it does anyone know how I can rollback to 144hz? I tried uninstalling the monitor and reinstalling it under correct one and also reinstalling video card drivers but it's still stuck at 120hz. I want my 144 back


This is why I have stuck with the 144hz.


----------



## experttact

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sindica*
> 
> *Anyways I will share my calibration for this monitor if you guys need because colors suck major ass w/o proper settings.*


We are all still waiting Sindica.


----------



## hamzatm

Try going into display settings, and set it to 144Hz

If you uninstalled the drivers 144Hz should now be visible.


----------



## sindica

I'll upload the ICc profile when I get off work. Thanks


----------



## sindica

I'll upload the ICc profile when I get off work. Thanks


----------



## CallsignVega

For those interested in getting rid of the matte film on this display to make it look decent, my testing:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer


----------



## suidx

FYI I fixed my problem. To go back to 144hz I had to delete all monitor drivers via Device manager but make sure you click to show hidden devices to see old drivers. Then uninstall all nvidia then start fresh again.


----------



## Scotty99

Ive been reading posts for the last half hour trying to make a decision and ive found a strange pattern in the posts.

Nearly everyone says it looks horrible but they LOVE IT! lol

Meh, im gonna buy it im sure it looks fine.


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suidx*
> 
> FYI I fixed my problem. To go back to 144hz I had to delete all monitor drivers via Device manager but make sure you click to show hidden devices to see old drivers. Then uninstall all nvidia then start fresh again.


You don't have to delete your nvidia (drivers) if that's what you meant. Well I didn't although the order in which I got 144Hz back was uninstalling the monitor drivers and updating with Generic PnP, restarted my PC, and I know either switching the monitor off then on or unplugging the monitor from the gfx card and replugging will get you back to 144Hz. What just did it for me (2nd time going back to 144Hz) after uninstalling the monitor driver hack and restarting my PC was switching the monitor off then on again and it was back to 144. I'm sure there's probably a shorter way, but that's what I got so far w/o uninstalling nvidia drivers.

If there was a way for permanent LB without the in-between 3D process, I'd do it, but I'm tired of some games freezing in 3D mode before I do the shortcut to turn 3D off in game. A couple of times, I just gave up trying to get back to the desktop and restarted my PC.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Ive been reading posts for the last half hour trying to make a decision and ive found a strange pattern in the posts.
> 
> Nearly everyone says it looks horrible but they LOVE IT! lol
> 
> Meh, im gonna buy it im sure it looks fine.


Yep. It looks horrid on desktop (I strangely prefer it in game), but hell.. its the fastest LCD I've ever used. I wouldn't even trade mine for a FW900. (Simply due to size and weight.. etc..)


----------



## Scotty99

Im sure if you set up a blind viewing test with all the bezels hidden on various monitors you probably couldnt tell the difference from one to another. Well id say at least 99/100 people couldnt pick this out of a lineup for being poor image quality, is what im saying. You guys are just exaggerating.

For example i own this monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824262011

And im sure this asus cannot look any worse, and i think this monitor looks excellent (paid 110.00 bucks for it lol).


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im sure if you set up a blind viewing test with all the bezels hidden on various monitors you probably couldnt tell the difference from one to another. Well id say at least 99/100 people couldnt pick this out of a lineup for being poor image quality, is what im saying. You guys are just exaggerating.
> 
> For example i own this monitor:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824262011
> 
> And im sure this asus cannot look any worse, and i think this monitor looks excellent (paid 110.00 bucks for it lol).


Run the readability test in PixPerAn and I can say you'll definitely be able to tell the difference.


----------



## ranseed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Yep. It looks horrid on desktop (I strangely prefer it in game), but hell.. its the fastest LCD I've ever used. I wouldn't even trade mine for a FW900. (Simply due to size and weight.. etc..)


My FW900 died a few days ago.







I think I'm going to buy the asus.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Im sure if you set up a blind viewing test with all the bezels hidden on various monitors you probably couldnt tell the difference from one to another. Well id say at least 99/100 people couldnt pick this out of a lineup for being poor image quality, is what im saying. You guys are just exaggerating.
> 
> For example i own this monitor:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824262011
> 
> And im sure this asus cannot look any worse, and i think this monitor looks excellent (paid 110.00 bucks for it lol).


Hmm, going to have to disagree. I have my 130 Hz 1440P IPS Catleap next to my Asus QE and it pretty much destroys it in the image quality department. The Asus only does one single thing better, motion clarity. Oh, and the cross-hair is nifty.


----------



## Cr4zy

Here's my Spyder 4 calibrated icc

http://www.mediafire.com/?6gtxfahjjcj5ocx

Im using the Standard mode in the OSD at a brightness of 18 and default contrast of 80

And for those who don't know where it goes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Yeah the file will be saved into C:\Windows\System32\spool\drivers\color and then people can load them with by right-click desktop > screen resolution > advanced settings > color management > color management > select appropriate display device in list > check "use my settings for this device" and if the file is in the correct place click add and select it from the list and set it as default (if it's not the only one)


Now to test some games before I try lightboost later.


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Here's my Spyder 4 calibrated icc
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6gtxfahjjcj5ocx
> 
> Im using the Standard mode in the OSD at a brightness of 18 and default contrast of 80
> 
> And for those who don't know where it goes
> Now to test some games before I try lightboost later.


Awesome, thank you. I'll give these settings a shot when I get home later today.


----------



## Miller31

thanks a lot for the calibrated icc ,really appreciate it .


----------



## CyHawk

Hello
New to the forums. I have watching this thread since it started. I have been thinking about replacing my Samsung 2493hm. Would the VG248QE be an upgrade in picture quality? I don't have an IPS monitor so I wouldn't know what I am missing.
Thanks!


----------



## mickeykool

Once u calibrate the monitor you should be good to go.. I just ordered mine and I have a Spyder4 calibrator so I'll see how the monitor is.


----------



## hamzatm

just bear in mind when using other people's calibration profiles, every monitor is different so if it looks terrible that's because it probably is









Checkout the Lagom.nl LCD monitor tests to verify the colours, gamma etc.


----------



## Miller31

installed Cr4zy Spyder 4 calibrated icc looks fantastic very clear a little bright


----------



## Rampage24

Any issue if I do NVidia surround with this in the middle and XL2420T on the sides? I have 2 of the BenQ's and don't want to sell for 3 of these so I would just run this at 120hz. I just can't justify the cost difference when this monitor looks better and cheaper.


----------



## karkee

Does anyone else have the top left corner alot darker/more yellow then white? It seems to be only that corner

If I was to order a spyder 4 myself wich one should I get?


----------



## cbr600

Other then getting a Spyder 4 is there another good way to calibrate these monitors looking for anything as everything is great about it just want a little better colors I feel my ASUS VW266H was a little better on colors.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> Other then getting a Spyder 4 is there another good way to calibrate these monitors looking for anything as everything is great about it just want a little better colors I feel my ASUS VW266H was a little better on colors.


Windows 7 calibration tool, or run through lagom.nl monitor calibration pages and edit your monitor OSD settings/graphics card driver settings to get it right.

if the VW266H is glossy then you simply can't get colours that nice on this monitor unless you remove the antiglare coating: http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer/0_50#post_19266437


----------



## Monyet

Hi,

Is anyone running three of these in a Surround/Eyefinity setup? I want to replace my current Eyefinity setup with these but would like to know if you can have 144hz across all 3 using 2xDVI-DL and 1xDP?
I think it was metioned further back that 144hz would only work with DP. If that was the case would I need to have all 3 connected via DP?

If anyone has tried this monitor in Surround/Eyefinity, I'd love to hear your story.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *cbr600*
> 
> Other then getting a Spyder 4 is there another good way to calibrate these monitors looking for anything as everything is great about it just want a little better colors I feel my ASUS VW266H was a little better on colors.
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 7 calibration tool, or run through lagom.nl monitor calibration pages and edit your monitor OSD settings/graphics card driver settings to get it right.
> 
> if the VW266H is glossy then you simply can't get colours that nice on this monitor unless you remove the antiglare coating: http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer/0_50#post_19266437
Click to expand...

thank man ,will try this (don't think i'm willing to spend 160$+ for calibration app-Spider 4 )


----------



## GarTheConquer

@Monyet Dual link DVI supports 144Hz. You will need one heck of a system with the graphics settings cranked down to get 144fps at 5760x1080 in newer games though!


----------



## [cold]Fusion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Does anyone else have the top left corner alot darker/more yellow then white? It seems to be only that corner
> 
> If I was to order a spyder 4 myself wich one should I get?


I've just received my XL2411T, and the top left corner has a slight red tint compared with the rest of the monitor when in 2D Lightboost mode. This is after having been calibrated with a Spyder 3 Pro.

I love everything else about the monitor (the clarity is amazing), but I'm on the fence as to whether I should return it on the basis of the uniformity issue. The problem is the only other monitor I would want to replace it with is the Asus, which is exactly the same panel and likely to be plagued by the same problem.


----------



## Neoburai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Here's my Spyder 4 calibrated icc
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6gtxfahjjcj5ocx
> 
> Im using the Standard mode in the OSD at a brightness of 18 and default contrast of 80
> 
> And for those who don't know where it goes
> Now to test some games before I try lightboost later.


Significantly better. Thank you for sharing. I went with brightness 30 and contrast 70. Colors are much clearer, no longer washed out. Thanks again.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[cold]Fusion*
> 
> I've just received my XL2411T, and the top left corner has a slight red tint compared with the rest of the monitor when in 2D Lightboost mode. This is after having been calibrated with a Spyder 3 Pro.
> 
> I love everything else about the monitor (the clarity is amazing), but I'm on the fence as to whether I should return it on the basis of the uniformity issue. The problem is the only other monitor I would want to replace it with is the Asus, which is exactly the same panel and likely to be plagued by the same problem.


I also noticed that the top left corner would turn "crimson" and be the most apparent portion of the screen. My NVIDIA settings really helped in that regard. Not sure how much an .icc profile will fully help with that. Oh by the way, does anyone know if .icc color profiles don't transfer into games? I remember they didn't use to. At least if you adjust the NVIDIA control panel color settings, it works everywhere.


----------



## Monyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> @Monyet Dual link DVI supports 144Hz. You will need one heck of a system with the graphics settings cranked down to get 144fps at 5760x1080 in newer games though!


Ah, my bad, I didn't realise it could do 144hz. I don't plan on making a new system until Haswell comes out. In the near term, settings would be low-ish on a 770 or 780 moving up to SLI when the 800 series is out.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm, going to have to disagree. I have my 130 Hz 1440P IPS Catleap next to my Asus QE and it pretty much destroys it in the image quality department. The Asus only does one single thing better, motion clarity. Oh, and the cross-hair is nifty.


What about input lag? Surely the QE is better, right?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> What about input lag? Surely the QE is better, right?


The Catleap's are measured around ~7ms input lag. Fairly negligible compared to the 11T that was tested at ~2-3 ms.


----------



## Skylit

Still important, I wouldn't say negligible (at least at high hz).

~7ms is 1 frame latency @ 144hz. A short 2-3ms is much more flexible when factoring in advanced rendering/settings.. etc..

Whether you're effected or not depends on play style.


----------



## sindica

Here is my profile calibrated with Spyder 4 Elite.
Monitor itself is Game mode, 24 brightness, and everything else default.

http://www.mediafire.com/?u6u4e4dtalybp9b


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Still important, I wouldn't say negligible (at least at high hz).
> 
> ~7ms is 1 frame latency @ 144hz. A short 2-3ms is much more flexible when factoring in advanced rendering/settings.. etc..
> 
> Whether you're effected or not depends on play style.


With the difference between the two being more like ~4ms, in a blind A-B test I would wager it would be impossible to tell the two apart. I am all for low input lag and despise image processing in the monitor, once you get below ~8ms it becomes a non-factor.


----------



## Skylit

For most sure, but there are multiple variables pass the monitor itself.

Depending on the actual game, I'm quite positive a picky competitive gamer would actually notice. Especially using a large surfacing distance/sensitivity polled at 1ms. (dynamic fluctuation unless constantly moved at max speed). Framerate itself can also technically hinder performance if movement is read off wm_input.

Coming from 700D (13ms avg), I literally couldn't stand the monitor with my mouse polled at 1000. Dropping down to windows default (125hz) made the experience much more pleasant in terms of feel, rather more of the non factor you're describing. Of course with that, there's already a ~5ms gap between input latency and maximum mouse response. Not factoring lag introduced by game.

Basically very subjective to an individuals own gaming setup/preferences, though we can at least agree on lower being superior


----------



## edgeh2o

Someone said my 6 year old Viewsonic vx2235wm will probably have better colors than this, is that true?


----------



## suidx

Can anyone tell me when I tried to do the exact following for the color profile it did nothing? I followed the rules exactly. Running Windows 7 64 with Nvidia 660ti

-Nevermind ignore this post :x


----------



## VinDoe

Mine should be in thursday. Excited to see how it looks!


----------



## LakersHater

Does anyone know if you can play 3D over HDMI on this? Would like to hook up my PS3 to this to watch 3D Blu-Rays and play 3D games. I know the PS3 monitor released a while back could do 720p 60fps over HDMI 1.4 and I believe the Benq 2420TX could do it as well.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeh2o*
> 
> Someone said my 6 year old Viewsonic vx2235wm will probably have better colors than this, is that true?


Is the Viewsonic glossy?

Yes = it will have better colours than this
No = it will probably be pretty similar once you set it up properly


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeh2o*
> 
> Someone said my 6 year old Viewsonic vx2235wm will probably have better colors than this, is that true?


That may very well be true.

To those thinking of purchasing this monitor, please understand - *you are buying a display that is designed for competitive gaming.* If that's not what you're shopping for, I almost guarantee there is a more suitable display for you.

For what it's worth, even if I played slower games competitively I wouldn't buy this. It's unnecessary and I'd rather have a Catleap or other low input-lag IPS (@75hz would be acceptable)... but I play Unreal Tournament and (almost literally) need this refresh rate.


----------



## cardan

So far I'm really pleased with the 144hz on this monitor. I don't know if anyone else has this or not but there's a yellowish tint on the top left of my monitor. The rest is fine though. Also, I was curious about the lightboost thing yesterday so I tried it (installed the .inf , restarted, installed the registry file, restarted and turned 3D on) but had poor results. There was no immediate change when I enabled the settings but when I launched TF2, it enabled itself. The only problem was that the game was stuttering like crazy. I couldn't even click anything on the main menu due to the lag so I spammed ctrl+t until it registered and it stopped lagging. I hopped in game to try the difference but I saw none other than huge input lag from my mouse. Did I do something wrong?


----------



## Monyet

@cardan From what I've read other people talking about the effect falls over if your card can't keep you above 120fps. Do you know what your framrate is like? What card do you have?


----------



## ranseed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> That may very well be true.
> 
> To those thinking of purchasing this monitor, please understand - *you are buying a display that is designed for competitive gaming.* If that's not what you're shopping for, I almost guarantee there is a more suitable display for you.
> 
> For what it's worth, even if I played slower games competitively I wouldn't buy this. It's unnecessary and I'd rather have a Catleap or other low input-lag IPS (@75hz would be acceptable)... but I play Unreal Tournament and (almost literally) need this refresh rate.


I have the Samsung 2233rz, would you say it's worth the upgrade?


----------



## cardan

I have a gtx 460. The thing is I play competitively anyways so I use fps configs to get hundreds of fps. I average around 300fps in tf2. Everything is perfect without the lightboost hack. I'm thinking I did something wrong.


----------



## littledonny

Just FYI, everything works perfectly for me with a 3D emitter. All I have to do is change one registry entry and press control+T. Also, 3D is AWESOME! And although they don't advertise this, the original 3D Vision 1 emitter and glasses work just as well as the 3D Vision 2 glasses and emitter - the only difference in that the lenses on the glasses in the 2 kit are 20% bigger (the lense size is not a problem on the 1 kit,) and the glasses fit a little better.


----------



## mickeykool

I got my monitor today, but one issue I'm having is when i play diablo 3 or POE the frames cap at 30-40 and sometimes fluctuate up and down. I have changed my screen refresh rate to 60 and still the same issue. Anyone have this issue? Other than that I played CS:GO and boy its a world difference from 60 to 120+


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Hmm, going to have to disagree. I have my 130 Hz 1440P IPS Catleap next to my Asus QE and it pretty much destroys it in the image quality department. The Asus only does one single thing better, motion clarity. Oh, and the cross-hair is nifty.


My OC PCB for my catleap will be here Saturday or Monday, don't think I've ever been more excited about an electronic device/component in my life


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> I have the Samsung 2233rz, would you say it's worth the upgrade?


I came from same monitor and have the VG278HE version which supports lightboost trick. It's much better than samsung with lightboost and has lower input lag. I can feel and see the difference. If you want clarity and smoothness while taking a hit to colors(which is not bad after calibration) I would say go for it. Really up to you...


----------



## i_hax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranseed*
> 
> I have the Samsung 2233rz, would you say it's worth the upgrade?


I came from that monitor. Simply... Yes. Very much so.


----------



## grandpatzer

My Benq XL2411t came with a thin Dual DVI cable (unopened).
I'm currently using a thick Dual DVI cable that came with my S23A700D.

Then Benq cable is longer and thinner, which one should I keep?


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> Here's my Spyder 4 calibrated icc
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6gtxfahjjcj5ocx
> 
> Im using the Standard mode in the OSD at a brightness of 18 and default contrast of 80
> 
> And for those who don't know where it goes
> Now to test some games before I try lightboost later.


Do i have to restart my computer to see the difference? For some reason, I am not seeing the difference from the default ICC profile from the CD that came with the monitor. On the "Devices" tab, I have "Use my settings for this device" checked, and have "ASUS VG248QE-3" as the "(default)" on the "Profiles associated with this device".


----------



## cardan

It should do it instantly.

http://puu.sh/21NYo


----------



## TheYonderGod

I don't see any change when I do it either. And if I click reset to default I still don't.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> My OC PCB for my catleap will be here Saturday or Monday, don't think I've ever been more excited about an electronic device/component in my life


Where the hell did you get one of those!


----------



## limitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeh2o*
> 
> Someone said my 6 year old Viewsonic vx2235wm will probably have better colors than this, is that true?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> That may very well be true.
> 
> To those thinking of purchasing this monitor, please understand - *you are buying a display that is designed for competitive gaming.* If that's not what you're shopping for, I almost guarantee there is a more suitable display for you.
> 
> For what it's worth, even if I played slower games competitively I wouldn't buy this. It's unnecessary and I'd rather have a Catleap or other low input-lag IPS (@75hz would be acceptable)... but I play Unreal Tournament and (almost literally) need this refresh rate.


I mentioned that the viewsonic monitor is easier to look at but let me explain because this thread is getting rather large and i_hax is pretty much spot on. You want to buy this monitor for the 144hz especially if you play FPS games. This monitor to me is very very bright and it seems impossible to get the same black levels like on the viewsonic monitor. The uniformity is kind of wierd on my monitor where the top left is reddish and the bottom right is greenish. The other corners seem normal. Other than that it probably is the best monitor out for performance if 16:9 is your thing.

My settings ATM if anyone cares:

Splendid:
Night View Mode

Color:
Brightness-48
Contrast-68
Saturation-45
Color Temp-Warm
Skin Tone-Natural
Smart View-OFF

Image:
Sharpness-40
Trace Free-60
ASCR-OFF


----------



## edgeh2o

Does the 144hz make movies/shows smoother too?


----------



## grandpatzer

if I watch 60fps movies/tv, would this look worse than a 120hz display?


----------



## limitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeh2o*
> 
> Does the 144hz make movies/shows smoother too?


It's really not worth it if you already have a 120hz monitor. I wouldn't recommend this monitor mainly for watching movies/shows as a hdtv replacement. Its more for gaming.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeh2o*
> 
> Does the 144hz make movies/shows smoother too?


Nope, they have a fixed framerate


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> if I watch 60fps movies/tv, would this look worse than a 120hz display?


It looks the same as any other TN display, 60 or 120Hz or whatever you have.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I'm not sure if this was posted ..just found this


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Where the hell did you get one of those!


overlordcomputer finally started selling them, I've been waiting about 12 months for these


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> overlordcomputer finally started selling them, I've been waiting about 12 months for these


Goddamn $260? Ah well


----------



## shedokan

So has anyone found 120hz LB to be better or notice improvement in motion compare to 144hz on CS GO?


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Goddamn $260? Ah well


Lol what a ripoff.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Lol what a ripoff.


a ripoff how? The monitors WITH the pcbs that you can buy now(if you can even find them period) are between $250-$350 more expensive than ones without, so I'd say it's priced pretty correctly. And if you have a perfect Catleap like I do, you won't have to worry about your new monitor having dead pixels/extreme light bleed/etc. Do I wish they were cheaper? Sure. Is it worth the price to be one of the few people in the world that get to experience 1440p glory at refresh rates over 100? To me, most definitely.


----------



## hamzatm

I would be more inclined to such a PCB if it was guaranteed over 100Hz, but you could buy one and end up with a measly 80Hz or something! Not worth the risk for me anyway


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I would be more inclined to such a PCB if it was guaranteed over 100Hz, but you could buy one and end up with a measly 80Hz or something! Not worth the risk for me anyway


They are actually guaranteed 96hz+, ive never seen someone who couldn't get 105+


----------



## hamzatm

Oh, thats a good start


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> a ripoff how? The monitors WITH the pcbs that you can buy now(if you can even find them period) are between $250-$350 more expensive than ones without, so I'd say it's priced pretty correctly. And if you have a perfect Catleap like I do, you won't have to worry about your new monitor having dead pixels/extreme light bleed/etc. Do I wish they were cheaper? Sure. Is it worth the price to be one of the few people in the world that get to experience 1440p glory at refresh rates over 100? To me, most definitely.


Yes, you are correct. The $530 Catleap is a ripoff. I'm glad we agree.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Yes, you are correct. The $530 Catleap is a ripoff. I'm glad we agree.


we don't


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheYonderGod*
> 
> I don't see any change when I do it either. And if I click reset to default I still don't.


someone please update us on this.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> we don't


I think these last few posts have become off topic, though it brings about an interesting point...

y2kcamaross, do you use your catleap for gaming or your Acer? and if you were to use PixPerAn readability test on both monitors what is the highest rate you can pass the test at for both monitors at their highest refresh rates you can achieve?
because on a VG248qe without lightboost I can pass the 7 test while 8 is just a blur, at 144hz, but with lightboost, i can pass the rate of 30 @ 120hz with one notch higher than the lowest lightboost setting.

Makav3li what games do you play that you haven't had to upgrade your system from g6600 + gtx295 to achieve the 120+LB/144-LB constant frames you desired with your vg248qe?


----------



## hamzatm

Excellent question, I do wonder how the OC IPS will survive on PixPerAn? Be sure to give it a try when you get it set up.


----------



## cardan

So regarding my post from a few pages back, has anyone done the lightboost hack on this specific monitor and had perfect results yet?


----------



## hamzatm

Yes, I think you need to first enable lightboost on desktop, then before starting your game unchecked the tick box (enable stereoscopic 3d) and click apply. Lightboost should still be running. Now start your game.

Check if that helps


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Makav3li what games do you play that you haven't had to upgrade your system from g6600 + gtx295 to achieve the 120+LB/144-LB constant frames you desired with your vg248qe?


CS, I am aware that I need to upgrade my system now to really use this monitor. I had been using a VX922 until I just got this thing.


----------



## y2kcamaross

My pcb will arrive and be put together Friday, then I'll try that test, I'm sure vega could chime in though


----------



## ranseed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *writer21*
> 
> I came from same monitor and have the VG278HE version which supports lightboost trick. It's much better than samsung with lightboost and has lower input lag. I can feel and see the difference. If you want clarity and smoothness while taking a hit to colors(which is not bad after calibration) I would say go for it. Really up to you...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i_hax*
> 
> I came from that monitor. Simply... Yes. Very much so.


Thanks for the input. I think I will be picking one up in a few weeks, unfortunately I don't own a nvidia card so I won't be able to use the lightboost trick.


----------



## cardan

Thanks , that worked! Unfortunately I didn't like the lightboost trick. It gave everything a pinkish tint and gave me slightly more input lag. I'll just stick to 144hz non LB.


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> someone please update us on this.


The calibration file worked on my end. Screen just got a shade darker and with a slight reddish tent, but that probably won't be the same for everyone.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I have both this Asus and a 130 Hz 1440P Catleap on my desk next to each other. I spent about three hours last night switching between the two comparing them. It's hard to choose which I like playing games on more.
> 
> With the Catleap you have a far superior image, much higher resolution, size, clarity, blacks, contrast. Of course you do have significant motion blur (10 ms measured pixel transition versus 1.4 ms on the Asus at 10% LB) and the Asus has a better stand. Image wise, everything is is far poorer on the Asus, but of course motion clarity is exceptional. It is funny loading up a 1080P desktop background, it is noticeably smaller (I'd say around a 22" image inside the 27" panel of the Catleap) due to the Catleaps superior resolution and DPI. The 24" of the Asus looks fairly small compared. That extra 3 inches makes quite a bit of difference (that's what she said!).
> 
> Basically, you have to give up _a lot_ for super motion. Although, I think once I convert the Asus to glossy it will look a lot better and I will once again compare the two. Matte film just ruins displays IMO.
> 
> Here are a few photo's of them next to each other:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever you take away from these photo's, just note that in person the Catleap looks far, far better.


excuseme but what is the Catleap and Asus ? left or right ?
Because i can see the right monitor smaller than left but with better quality.


----------



## Vikhr

Catleap left, Asus right.


----------



## senna89

Asus right ? in the photos i see a better vibrancy colors by Asus.
Why the user said Catleap is far better as quality ? For me is reverse.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Asus right ? in the photos i see a better vibrancy colors by Asus.
> Why the user said Catleap is far better as quality ? For me is reverse.


Vibrancy doesn't equate to better color.

usually TN panels can only display about 70% color gamut, while IPS depending on back light can display 130% or more.
while color range is important for better color, that's not the end of it.

Then there is color accuracy. If the display is supposed to show a certain color but can't or shows it incorrectly that is not "good color"

The Asus has trouble showing accurate colors vs IPS counterparts, but you can over saturate them to make it look better for the WOW factor or "eye candy"
the VG248QE has sacrificed much in terms of color accuracy, uniformity, black levels, viewing angles to obtain 1ms response. But people that have bought this monitor knew this before buying it understand it was a worthy trade off for the 1ms response


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> The Asus has trouble showing accurate colors vs IPS counterparts, but you can over saturate them to make it look better for the WOW factor or "eye candy"
> the VG248QE has sacrificed much in terms of color accuracy, uniformity, black levels, viewing angles to obtain 1ms response. But people that have bought this monitor knew this before buying it understand it was a worthy trade off for the 1ms response


Have you tried this monitor?


----------



## limitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edgeh2o*
> 
> Does the 144hz make movies/shows smoother too?


Yea its a little bit smoother than but not by much.


----------



## limitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mickeykool*
> 
> I got my monitor today, but one issue I'm having is when i play diablo 3 or POE the frames cap at 30-40 and sometimes fluctuate up and down. I have changed my screen refresh rate to 60 and still the same issue. Anyone have this issue? Other than that I played CS:GO and boy its a world difference from 60 to 120+


seems like its an in game setting or your video card is not strong enough to handle those frame rates in d3 or POE. CS:GO isn't as graphically intensive as those games.


----------



## limitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grandpatzer*
> 
> if I watch 60fps movies/tv, would this look worse than a 120hz display?


There is a tradeoff. I prefer to calibrate my colors by watching sports or tv shows to get that natural blend. That is why im very skeptical after purchasing this monitor. It wont look worse but it will probably take some time to get the colors right.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Have you tried this monitor?


Yes, I have both an Asus VG248QE and a Dell u3011.

The Dell has the advantage in, color range, color accuracy, uniformity, contrast, viewing angles, options, inputs, card reader/usb hub, and workspace (1600p has 99% more pixels than 1080p)
The Asus has pixel response time, input lag, light boost, 3D mode, up to 144hz and that's about it

The Asus with Lightboost is incredible, Head shots are too easy it seems with it on. But with Lightboost on, things appear dim and sometimes washed out. Just increasing brightness will not fix the problem as you require more gamma. There are ways around this, but sometimes requires knowledge of the game software or drivers. without lightboost, everything is too bright, of course you can lower the brightness but that seems to reduce some of the vibrancy. Darker games will benefit not using lightboost imo, but bright games will definitely benefit from using lightboost.

of course the two monitors have completely different markets and you can't really just say one is better period, the Asus is very good for gaming, and some light desktop/browsing work. a 30" screen is also very poor for gaming I've found because you can't have the entire screen in your focus while maintaining the ability to resolve each pixel, I would say at least 1/2 the screen is in your periphery with a 30", while you can maintain about 90% of a 24" screen in your focus.

of course the Dell is for everything the Asus is not, and for my usage the Asus is ONLY for gaming and the Dell for everything else.
If you have only used screens of size 1080p or less you will not understand what it is like to use a 1600p or even 1440p. even 2x 24" 1080p isn't the same as one massive 30" screen.
1080 pixels of screen height is very short compared to 1600/1440.

In the end if you want a SPECIALIZED product you will have to make sacrifices. Sports cars are not always best for every type of road, they are specialized vehicles. And the more specialized the sports car is the harsher the ride on public roads but better times on the track. Similarly the Asus VG248QE is very specialized for gaming. It is probably the best thing you can have for FPS type games which it was designed for. If you have another IPS/PVA/PLS panel you are using now, buy this one, and use both in dual monitor setup. use this one for gaming and the other one for everything else, you'll understand what I mean. If you require a monitor that looks the best (100%+ of sRGB gamut/almost no color error) and very low pixel response for gaming, there are other monitors e.g. VG23AH an IPS panel with 5ms response.

In closing, I love this monitor for gaming.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Dell u3011 cost almost 3x what VG248QE cost ..how can you compare the two ..,comparing IPS vs. TN ?
P.S. so far i'm very happy ,i'm still getting very good frames in BF3 with injector/single 570/all ultra around 90~130FPS and yes you have to calibrate this panel


----------



## hamzatm

That's why he said they can't be directly compared, both are for completely different purposes.

I miss IPS tbh.

Out of interest how have you calibrated it?


----------



## coolhandluke41

all manual ,it takes time but it's not that hard ,if i'm in desktop i just use theater mode for extra colors which you don't really need to be honest ,for gaming standard mode for extra hertz ,the windows calibration is a must

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/bf320130214064522057.jpg/

here desktop in standard
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/32/desktop2013021417255645.jpg/


----------



## limitless

Luke that actually looks pretty good. What are your settings btw? Also, can you post an image with the colors purple and turquoise because those are the two colors I find that this monitor has trouble on. Thanks.


----------



## hamzatm

Standard mode for extra hertz?

Ah so the processing for other modes actually slows the monitor down, perhaps a touch more input lag?


----------



## limitless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Standard mode for extra hertz?
> 
> Ah so the processing for other modes actually slows the monitor down, perhaps a touch more input lag?


I don't notice any lag using any of the modes and am I the only person who had to reduce the sharpness to 40 from 60 to get rid of the haziness along any edges?


----------



## Eyeage

@bebimbap (or anyone else that has both IPS and this)

I just built a new PC and I'm in the market for a new monitor. This is probably the most difficult decision of all my components (i3570k, with 7870xt gpu, for reference). I've been looking at the 23/2412 by dell, the Auria EQ276W, and the 25/2711x series by HP. I don't tend to play FPS (when I do it's on console). I play MMOs mostly, though I might get BF3 and a PC controller in the near future. Since you're using both varieties of monitors, where would you say I should head? Will the 144hz benefit me more than the color when it comes to my enjoyment of games like FFXIV:ARR, and WoW type games? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Makav3li

I noticed I have one stuck red pixel on black screen. Is that something I can return for through Amazon?


----------



## Kiros

It just arrived today and so far I love it, I can see more clearer when playing FPS on my PS3...as for PC I haven't gotten around much but this monitor is bright!
Sadly no 1920x1200 only 1080...


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyeage*
> 
> @bebimbap (or anyone else that has both IPS and this)
> 
> I just built a new PC and I'm in the market for a new monitor. This is probably the most difficult decision of all my components (i3570k, with 7870xt gpu, for reference). I've been looking at the 23/2412 by dell, the Auria EQ276W, and the 25/2711x series by HP. I don't tend to play FPS (when I do it's on console). I play MMOs mostly, though I might get BF3 and a PC controller in the near future. Since you're using both varieties of monitors, where would you say I should head? Will the 144hz benefit me more than the color when it comes to my enjoyment of games like FFXIV:ARR, and WoW type games? Thanks for your help.


IPS mate, not gonna lie to you but you don't really need what this monitor offers. Sure it's real smooth, but if I played MMOs and RPGs I'd stick with the advantages of IPS definitely. And BF3 is just so hard to run at high frames so if you don't play CS or other super fast FPS you won't benefit that much.

Smoothness is still nice but IPS is so much better in viewing angles, uniformity, gamma, colour range, etc. Unless you are a very very competitive fast paced gamer playing such games and wants every speed advantage and super smooth motion


----------



## Eyeage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> IPS mate, not gonna lie to you but you don't really need what this monitor offers. Sure it's real smooth, but if I played MMOs and RPGs I'd stick with the advantages of IPS definitely. And BF3 is just so hard to run at high frames so if you don't play CS or other super fast FPS you won't benefit that much.
> 
> Smoothness is still nice but IPS is so much better in viewing angles, uniformity, gamma, colour range, etc. Unless you are a very very competitive fast paced gamer playing such games and wants every speed advantage and super smooth motion


What if I'm extremely competitive when in comes to PVP within MMOs? Any benefit to 120hz there (probably not)? I have a realistic budget of $400, but would prefer under $300. I'm just looking at the best possible gaming experience. I do notice stuttering, and delay while watching movies on my LED vs my Plasmas (both high quality), and it bothers the hell out of me. But I still love watching them on my JVC projector the most (it's imersive, but picture quality pales in comparison to my panny, but it's 104" so... ) I guess I'm looking for overall performance more than anything. I haven't even put my PC through the paces yet as I don't have a new monitor. It's kinda like the crown I need before sitting in the throne. I like a pretty picture as much as the next person, but I do like smoothness as well. This is where my problem begins.

I've seen several of these monitors at microcenter, but just having a blue screen with a yellow fish isn't enough for me to decide upon a monitor. Hell, I thought the HP 2511x looked better than most monitors there. The only monitor that had a different picture was the U2412, so I couldn't even evaluate them equally.

O'well, 120hz IPS will probably come out by the time I make a decision.....


----------



## GarTheConquer

Don't hold your breath for 120Hz IPS...

I'm not super hard-core competitive with FPS games online, though I do like a good FPS. I even think 120/144Hz is worth it for using the desktop dragging windows around or using smooth scroll in Chrome. SO smooth! Even finding the mouse pointer quickly on a white screen by moving it is way easier in 120Hz vs 60.


----------



## Dctr

I would like to see some 120hz IPS monitors come onto market! Guess they would be pretty pricey though


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dctr*
> 
> I would like to see some 120hz IPS monitors come onto market! Guess they would be pretty pricey though


I would also love to see some 120Hz IPS screens in production but it is not going to happen any time soon. 120Hz is too much of a niche market. Normal people just have no clue.


----------



## Eyeage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Don't hold your breath for 120Hz IPS...


Was tongue-in-cheek


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> And BF3 is just so hard to run at high frames


Not really... most of the time I'm above 120 and all I have is a 7870.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Aah, 120hz IPS...the fake holy grail of forums.

Just because you smash 120hz and IPS together, it won't in itself solve some fundamental problems that IPS has vs TN, and make it as fast as a 120+hz TN panel. Like the racing car analogy used earlier, a hybrid limousine/racing car, still won't be as comfy as a limousine nor as fast as a racing car. The vg248qe is meant to push the racing car envelope aspect.
That said, IPS monitors are getting faster, and the colours on TN panels are getting better(s23a750).

So here is how I think one can look at the problem: IPS/1440p or TN/144hz.
OFC the absolute best would be to try it out irl. But if this is not an option, I can assume that everybody in this dilemma has owned a 60hz TN panel.
Take it from there, and ask yourself if you'd like max responsiveness and fluidity, or the best colours and the sharpest image. Or if you can contend with a hybrid solution, like the catleap 120+hz IPS, but which won't be as good as a full-fledged solution.
It's that simple! And only you know which one is going to satisfy you the most.

And Folks, the real pc monitor holy grail is OLED


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> Vibrancy doesn't equate to better color.
> 
> usually TN panels can only display about 70% color gamut, while IPS depending on back light can display 130% or more.
> while color range is important for better color, that's not the end of it.
> 
> Then there is color accuracy. If the display is supposed to show a certain color but can't or shows it incorrectly that is not "good color"
> 
> The Asus has trouble showing accurate colors vs IPS counterparts, but you can over saturate them to make it look better for the WOW factor or "eye candy"
> the VG248QE has sacrificed much in terms of color accuracy, uniformity, black levels, viewing angles to obtain 1ms response. But people that have bought this monitor knew this before buying it understand it was a worthy trade off for the 1ms response


yes but i dont care about color accuracy, i'm not business man, i'm a normal desktop user and the vibrancy colors for me cant be correct but wonderful for eyes and the uniformity and black deep not depends by TN, many IPS have evident backlight bleeding or crap contrast and IPS glow, while speaking about viewing angle, i look my monitor in center.
Windows permit to show only 8bit for channel to cover gamut, the IPS whit highter value cant be show it fully.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> yes but i dont care about color accuracy, i'm not business man, i'm a normal desktop user and the vibrancy colors for me cant be correct but wonderful for eyes and the uniformity and black deep not depends by TN, many IPS have evident backlight bleeding or crap contrast and IPS glow, while speaking about viewing angle, i look my monitor in center.
> Windows permit to show only 8bit for channel to cover gamut, the IPS whit highter value cant be show it fully.


Sorry but it is well know that IPS is much better than any TN panel in terms of image, even if you like vibrancy and oversaturation TN really doesn't compare. Whether you want accurate colours or good looking colours regardless. TNs have backlight bleed as well - regardless of backlight bleed the blacks and black scenes on IPS are far deeper and better looking and clearer than anything a TN can do. And even if you "look your monitor in centre" you can't deny the terrible panel uniformity of TN technology - the viewing angles are SO bad that the top of the screen has a different hue to the centre and bottom. Just load up this test and see what I mean: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php

Also just in case you haven't actually tried an IPS then anything you say has absolutely zero credibility, just want to point that out


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Standard mode for extra hertz?
> 
> Ah so the processing for other modes actually slows the monitor down, perhaps a touch more input lag?


my bad ,more frames not hertz => theater mode which gives you more saturation will have negative effect on your frame-rate (someone already mention this )
as for the setting -i don't use nvidia control panel ,all the calibration i did was windows and monitor ,the jaw dropper was when i enable 144hz ..O ..and did i mention how sweet this panel is for gaming ?


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Sorry but it is well know that IPS is much better than any TN panel in terms of image, even if you like vibrancy and oversaturation TN really doesn't compare.


I just wanted to point out that we often neglect mentioning that, while indeed IPS generally has better image quality than TN panels, TN panels like the vg248qe have better "motion quality".


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> I just wanted to point out that we often neglect mentioning that, while indeed IPS generally has better image quality than TN panels, TN panels like the vg248qe have better "motion quality".


Correctly said, but the purpose of my post wasn't to compare the two in totality - if we want total accuracy in all aspects of that sentence (e.g. in order to use my sentence out of context) then that should definitely be said, however I wasn't comparing IPS and TN as a whole. I do hope people will realise from the fact that I quoted someone, that I was referring to what that guy was talking about in said quote - ie colours and everything apart from motion quality!

But anyhow thanks for reminding us, and to reiterate for the benefit of everyone the strong points of both technologies in question:

VG248QE/XL2411T: motion clarity, super low response time

IPS: viewing angles, panel uniformity, colours, stuff to do with image quality in general (dark scenes, black level separation, contrast, vibrancy while displaying the _entire_ colour spectrum ie not like TN where you can get some colours vibrant at the cost of others being washed out, etc)

So we all now know what we expect (hopefully) when buying this monitor (I do have the XL2411T, which uses the exact same panel as this and it is amazing, very happy with the purchase), which is superb motion clarity and the absolute fastest response time as well as a good quality (TN) monitor in all aspects as a whole. The Asus/BenQ provides this perfectly, but if someone starts saying that the image quality (in terms of colours, viewing angles, etc as mentioned by the gentleman I quoted) is better (or sufficient) for the regular user over what an IPS can provide then they really need to be corrected so people don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> I noticed I have one stuck red pixel on black screen. Is that something I can return for through Amazon?


Looking at Asus website, is this model a zero bright dot warranty model?


----------



## ManOfC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Asus VG248QE:
> 
> 
> 24'' TN 1080p WLED
> *144hz* 1ms(gtg)
> -*DP1.2* -HDMI -DuallinkDVI -3.5mm audio inn -3.5mm audio out
> Matte screen finish
> Stereo 2W speakers
> US price point ≈280$
> The official Asus VG248QE page is up:
> http://www.asus.com/Display/LCD_Monitors/VG248QE/#specifications
> 
> First source:
> http://www.sweclockers.com/nyhet/16181-asus-forbereder-vg248qe-ny-gamingskarm-med-en-millisekunds-responstid
> 
> English:
> http://pcmonitors.info/asus/another-144hz-model-the-asus-vg248qe
> 
> More info will very likely come @CES 2013.
> 
> I'll update this post as new info comes along.
> 
> I won't be updating this post anymore, as I consider all relevant information now to be at hand.
> If you want to read a review of the vg248qe, I recommend checking www.pcmonitors.info for the most thorough and unbiased review of pc monitors I've read.


Awesome this item looks beautiful, now I am interested in this one. Yeah I realized it was released last year but it is still nice compared to the other monitors I looked up on newegg and similar sites.


----------



## PCM2

It was only released this year actually. It has been known about since a while back though.


----------



## lastwords

Can someone please link me a good quality cable to buy for this monitor and nvidia 670? Im new to this 144hz stuff and the display port male to male has horrible ratings on newegg. Can I j7st buy hdmi to display port cable to take advantage of the high hz? Thx for any help I just want the best possible gaming picture.


----------



## Atomic Walrus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lastwords*
> 
> Can someone please link me a good quality cable to buy for this monitor and nvidia 670? Im new to this 144hz stuff and the display port male to male has horrible ratings on newegg. Can I j7st buy hdmi to display port cable to take advantage of the high hz? Thx for any help I just want the best possible gaming picture.


The included dual link DVI cable will work just fine with your 670, you don't need to buy anything. I don't believe HDMI can do [email protected] at all, so don't go that route. DP is also an option but again there's no reason to buy something else unless you're alresdy using both DVI ports on the card.


----------



## hamzatm

I notice a lot of people worried about what cable to buy before they get the monitor - I was one of them too when I was about to receive my first 120Hz









Well I have always received the perfect dual link dvi with every purchase so in reality there is nothing to worry about unless you are going to hook up like 3 of them and your graphics card doesn't have all the ports.


----------



## lastwords

Thanks alot I just ordered it so time to pray for no dead pixels.


----------



## Ovrclck

I'm curious, does this monitor come in 1920x1200 by any chance?


----------



## Arc0s

Nope, 1920x1080.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Sorry but it is well know that IPS is much better than any TN panel in terms of image, even if you like vibrancy and oversaturation TN really doesn't compare. Whether you want accurate colours or good looking colours regardless. TNs have backlight bleed as well - regardless of backlight bleed the blacks and black scenes on IPS are far deeper and better looking and clearer than anything a TN can do. And even if you "look your monitor in centre" you can't deny the terrible panel uniformity of TN technology - the viewing angles are SO bad that the top of the screen has a different hue to the centre and bottom. Just load up this test and see what I mean: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/viewing_angle.php
> 
> Also just in case you haven't actually tried an IPS then anything you say has absolutely zero credibility, just want to point that out


much better ? you'r speaking with an Eizo FS2332 owner


----------



## Ovrclck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Nope, 1920x1080.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eyeage*
> 
> @bebimbap (or anyone else that has both IPS and this)
> 
> I just built a new PC and I'm in the market for a new monitor. This is probably the most difficult decision of all my components (i3570k, with 7870xt gpu, for reference). I've been looking at the 23/2412 by dell, the Auria EQ276W, and the 25/2711x series by HP. I don't tend to play FPS (when I do it's on console). I play MMOs mostly, though I might get BF3 and a PC controller in the near future. Since you're using both varieties of monitors, where would you say I should head? Will the 144hz benefit me more than the color when it comes to my enjoyment of games like FFXIV:ARR, and WoW type games? Thanks for your help.


To start go here http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/
and look at your reaction time. after that read on.

and sorry about the late reply,
I've played on all types if LCDs, IPS and TN large 30", med (24") and small (20,17") my *opinion* is that IPS is good enough for casual gaming. if you are a casual gamer, go with an semi expensive IPS, like the VG23AH.

Anything in a competitive nature, you have to use something similar to the VG248QE or VG278HE. why? Well....

My u3011 has 7ms pixel response and 23m input lag (total of 30ms) When I take the human reaction test, my times are usually 290-380ms I'm in my 30s and that is normal for someone my age.... In other settings my reaction speed is very fast compared to even teenagers so maybe it's just my conditioning that does it in other settings and i'm just slow in games? or so I thought

My VG248QE has 1ms pixel response and no input lag, when I take the same test my response time is anywhere from 125-275ms.

well 150ms is not much of a difference right? BUT on my BEST day on the VG248QE I could see something, react to it, and commit then see my result, react to THAT and commit even before I could have committed my actions on my u3011. That is the difference between a gaming monitor and one that isn't made for gaming.

so lets take that example further, If you could react to 10 separate pieces of stimuli a minute but then you could react to 20 separate pieces of stimuli just because you changed a monitor, does that mean you just became 2x as good? to some people and some games this matters, to others it doesn't If it matters to you you should buy this as your gaming screen, you'll wonder why you hesitated. But in the end I would have both a TN for gaming AND an IPS/PVA/PLS for everything else
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Looking at Asus website, is this model a zero bright dot warranty model?


I didn't have a single dead/bright/dim pixel on mine but when the monitor is <100hz the backlight bleed is horrible, but you don't notice it when gaming, which is all that maters.

I've tested DP, and DVI, both will run 144hz without LB and only DVI will run LB and at 120hz only. If you use the hack without the emitter you can't change the DVI refresh rate higher than 120hz even if you have 3D mode off. I would test HDMI but I don't think my cords are high enough spec, but I do have a gtx670 to test it with.

List of games I play, set in game frame rate to unlimited, and set global refreshrate in control panel to "adaptive" 120hz with LightBoost
diablo 3
Path of Exile
Borderlands 2
starcraft 2
and some WoW
They are all AMAZING to play at 120hz and LB, I can react to things as if i were a teenager. It makes you feel god-like, if course this is coming from a u3011

and again "i love this monitor for gaming" Anyone that is even remotely serious about gaming should get it. This will probably be the last gaming monitor you need till 24" OLED come out and comes down in price to an affordable range for us middle classians.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*


LOL yeah man 1080p seems to be the most available resolution nowadays.


----------



## CallsignVega

Successful removal of the matte film on the Asus QE and it's like I can see again.









Like a totally different monitor. A TN panel like the Samsung's that actually looks good. And no sparkle!


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Successful removal of the matte film on the Asus QE and it's like I can see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a totally different monitor. A TN panel like the Samsung's that actually looks good. And no sparkle!


Good to hear! How long did you leave it soaking?


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Successful removal of the matte film on the Asus QE and it's like I can see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a totally different monitor. A TN panel like the Samsung's that actually looks good. And no sparkle!


Pics!!!!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Successful removal of the matte film on the Asus QE and it's like I can see again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a totally different monitor. A TN panel like the Samsung's that actually looks good. And no sparkle!


THIS IS HAPPENING TO MY BENQ TOMORROW

need a full report (and maybe pics) first though









tell us how cleaning it goes after it gets dirty, would like to know your thoughts on how strong the polarization layer is


----------



## CallsignVega

This is the actual film remove from the Asus VG248QE:



I think that image speaks for itself.

The actual monitor after matte film removed in use:



Video showing the difference between matte and gloss: 




For more information on converting, send me a PM.

Taking the best gaming monitor on the planet to a whole new level.


----------



## Kiros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BGKris*


It's mostly because this monitor is wider than taller. I have an Acer G24 right next to it and I notice the monitor is shorter but wider so that's why there isn't a 1920x1200 option


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is the actual film remove from the Asus VG248QE:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that image speaks for itself.
> 
> The actual monitor after matte film removed in use:
> 
> 
> 
> Video showing the difference between matte and gloss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more information on converting, send me a PM.
> 
> Taking the best gaming monitor on the planet to a whole new level.


Thank you Vega


----------



## csemoses

I'm sorry, but the matte finish looks like crap to start, that's true... but when you move the camera to a straight on angle they seem to even out.

I'm not sure what the advantage is here, aside from viewing angle clarity?

Did you take any photo's showing the difference while in that half gloss half matte setup?


----------



## Scotty99

Besides anti glare, isnt the coating there to protect your eyes? I dont understand why people would want to remove something like that.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Besides anti glare, isnt the coating there to protect your eyes? I dont understand why people would want to remove something like that.


What else is there to protect from? It's just a light, we all use super uber low brightness levels so I'm hoping it's alright, considering many manufacturers use gloss coatings anyway.


----------



## Scotty99

Well they must put those on there for a reason, i personally wouldnt remove it i value my eyesight. There is no way its on there only for glare reduction, if that was the case you would see a lot more monitors available for purchase with a glossy screen.


----------



## Arc0s

Apple cinema displays and imacs are glossy, I have an imac and it doesn't "hurt" your eyes.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *csemoses*
> 
> I'm sorry, but the matte finish looks like crap to start, that's true... but when you move the camera to a straight on angle they seem to even out.
> 
> I'm not sure what the advantage is here, aside from viewing angle clarity?
> 
> Did you take any photo's showing the difference while in that half gloss half matte setup?


It is never easy to see differences in a video and difficult enough in pictures. If you do see a difference note that it is often even more significant first hand. Some recommended viewing:

1) http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer#post_19262057

2) http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer#post_19264395


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Well they must put those on there for a reason, i personally wouldnt remove it i value my eyesight. There is no way its on there only for glare reduction, if that was the case you would see a lot more monitors available for purchase with a glossy screen.


They are there purely for glare reduction, hence their name (anti-glare surfaces). Many users hate reflections and in some environments matte is the only practical choice. It has been the norm since their inception for LCD monitors to have matte anti-glare surfaces. There are a number of glossy models or 'semi glossy' models with reduced matte screen surfaces. Monitors have many polarising layers and the ultimate difference is that the outer one is either entirely smooth with an anti-reflective surface (or just plain glossy) or rough and matte. Slightly diffusing light from the monitor does nothing to help your eyes it just reduces image clarity and vibrancy.


----------



## Scotty99

Thats fine and all, but you never adressed my statement of why there arent more monitors available for purchase with glossy screens. I would fare a wager that 95%+ of all monitors sold today have some sort of matte finish. You are telling me this is entirely because of anti-glare, no other reason whatsoever?

Im not claiming anything here, im honestly curious. Because if that matte is there just for glare reduction at a loss of image quality you would surely see more glossy screens available for purchase today.


----------



## PCM2

It is nothing more complex than practicality and the majority of users disliking reflections whilst also not truly understanding the benefits of glossy displays.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Many users hate reflections and in some environments matte is the only practical choice. It has been the norm since their inception for LCD monitors to have matte anti-glare surfaces.


----------



## hamzatm

You don't get fingerprints and obvious dust particles on your matte screens compared to glossy. It requires almost zero maintenance while always looking the same in any room or situation.

Glossy screens show dirtiness, grease and fingerprints very obviously, and requires more maintenance plus the reflections problem. Look at it from a manufacturers point of view, would you give customers better image quality but a monitor that takes effort to maintain and is heavily affected by reflections, or would you give them an extremely easy to use product that requires little maintenance and for most customers they won't know what image quality they are missing anyway?

Note how the world is moving towards a "dumb user" state of affairs.


----------



## PCM2

Very well said and all valid points. It's the way it's always been done with LCDs and most users haven't been particularly outspoken about any desire for change. That contrasts with user complaints about how reflective some screens are - even those with anti-reflective coatings such as HP's 25" and 27" TNs with BrightView and Samsung's 3D models with Ultra Clear.

There have certainly been complaints about heavy matte surfaces such as that on the VG248QE, but it's mainly been within the community of colour professionals who are more critical about such things. That has resulted in a welcome shift towards much lighter matte screen surfaces for PLS and (AH) IPS panels and it would be great to see monitors following this trend more generally. There is also the greatest abundance of glossy options for slightly higher end monitors, particularly at 27 inches. Not a huge abundance by any means but it's to suit consumers who are actually more acutely aware of the glossy advantages.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> not truly understanding the benefits of glossy displays.


This and people not taking the usually easy steps for proper light control in their environment.










To me, decreasing every facet of image quality with a matte film is an unacceptable trade-off for not bothering with light control.


----------



## sweet_tooth91

just got mine! the difference is inexplicable! 144hz i can't believe it, i really really simply could not believe the difference in tf2, CSGO, l4d2... any game that gets more than 144fps on my computer!!! I'm still having some difficulty with the colors, i havent gotten them to settings suitable to me yet, anyone wanna share the color settings that worked best for them? As far as gaming goes for this monitor, do not hesitate, its f***** awesome


----------



## harsin

I got this monitor a few days ago. I've noticed that when I switch from 60hz to 144hz, the colors become significantly brighter and faded. My eyes begin to hurt from looking at it. Did anyone else have this problem? I'm trying to decide if my monitor is defective or if all of them do this.


----------



## hamzatm

Strange, you can readjust brightness and gamma on the monitor (or at least you can on my XL2411T), just check that the settings on the monitor OSD are the same at 60Hz and 144Hz?


----------



## NightbeaT

Is this monitor still worth it if you can't reach 144fps? like something around 100-120..


----------



## harsin

They are the exactly the same. That's what bothers me.


----------



## TheYonderGod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> Is this monitor still worth it if you can't reach 144fps? like something around 100-120..


Definitely. As long as your minimum is decently over 60 it's worth it.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harsin*
> 
> I got this monitor a few days ago. I've noticed that when I switch from 60hz to 144hz, the colors become significantly brighter and faded. My eyes begin to hurt from looking at it. Did anyone else have this problem? I'm trying to decide if my monitor is defective or if all of them do this.


You're absolutely right. That is really strange... The VG248QE has some bizarre gamma curves going on and has a gamma that is far too low at 144Hz. Set it to 60Hz in Standard Mode and things become much richer and the gamma looks to be raised. I'll investigate this a bit more for the review. Honestly at 60Hz with a few colour channel adjustments in Standard Mode it doesn't look too far off my hardware-calibrated 144Hz profile. What the heck have ASUS done here?


----------



## Arc0s

I just removed the AG coating on my Dell u2412m and OMG it looks amazing, no more dirty whites!









VG248QE you are next!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I just removed the AG coating on my Dell u2412m and OMG it looks amazing, no more dirty whites!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VG248QE you are next!


You know it.









I have two more QE's inbound for de-matte'ing / de-bezeling to begin my 3x 120 Hz Lighboost zero motion blur portrait Surround, 4x SLI Titan geo-thermal cooled awesome-sauce project.


----------



## Bensam123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is the actual film remove from the Asus VG248QE:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that image speaks for itself.
> 
> The actual monitor after matte film removed in use:
> 
> 
> 
> Video showing the difference between matte and gloss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more information on converting, send me a PM.
> 
> Taking the best gaming monitor on the planet to a whole new level.


ROFL, this should be a add for cateract surgery. Seriously, that's what this looks like. You can't even compare this to wearing glasses cause it doesn't make things blurry, it simply washes all the 'life' out of the picture. I couldn't help but laugh at that photo.

Vega do you have a guide for doing this? How durable is the VG248QE polarizer too? Is it just like the other LCD you dissembled?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harsin*
> 
> I got this monitor a few days ago. I've noticed that when I switch from 60hz to 144hz, the colors become significantly brighter and faded. My eyes begin to hurt from looking at it. Did anyone else have this problem? I'm trying to decide if my monitor is defective or if all of them do this.


A little bit, but this is due to the change in refresh rate. It puts more strain on your eyes because you're using them more. It goes away after a few days. If you can't get used to it consider returning the panel. The same thing happens when you go to a higher refresh rate back on CRTs. You have more information to process and use your eyes more in order to do it.

Colors also change slightly. The gamma is completely off on the monitor and the monitor is too bright by default. I'm using a gamma of .75 and a brightness of 25. Check your display color properties to change the gamma.

I tried the ICM profiles from both Crazy and Syndra and it doesn't seem to change anything. Colors are still really washed out and the gamma is still all messed up. Are the profiles working or is something up with my computer?


----------



## hamzatm

Could be either, when you activate the profiles colours should immediately change.
I suggest running through Windows 7 Calibration Tool for a finishing touch.


----------



## Systemlord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> This is the actual film remove from the Asus VG248QE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that image speaks for itself.
> 
> The actual monitor after matte film removed in use:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video showing the difference between matte and gloss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For more information on converting, send me a PM.
> 
> Taking the best gaming monitor on the planet to a whole new level.


I just don't understand why monitor manufactures don't come with both matte and glossy screens, they should allow a matte film that's removable for those that prefer a glossy screens! Let's see how many members can quote the same damn pictures over and over again without using spoilers!

Must I think of everything...?


----------



## hamzatm

Lol, the reason is probably that it provides small returns for too much effort. It is only recently that manufacturers are realising that some people do hate matte screens, but that number is still a minority. In general a matte screen is much more convenient to the unknowing masses and the makers see no reason to change anything.


----------



## MenacingTuba

There used to be more glossy TN's a few years ago (2007-2009). I remember seeing both matte and glossy versions of some LG's & Acer's, Dell offered a few popular glossy TN's (2208wfp, SP2309W) as did HP (2408, 2509B, 2511x [2011]).

It seemed like there was a resurgence when the 120hz displays started coming out (Asus VG236H, Samsung S2xA700D, 750D and 950D), hopefully Samsung will continue to offer glossy 1xxhz models. Since the matte coatings have been reduced on the new IPS monitors I wouldn't be to surprised if some new glossy & semi-glossy 144hz Alienware, LG and Acer models show up later this year.


----------



## harsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> A little bit, but this is due to the change in refresh rate. It puts more strain on your eyes because you're using them more. It goes away after a few days. If you can't get used to it consider returning the panel. The same thing happens when you go to a higher refresh rate back on CRTs. You have more information to process and use your eyes more in order to do it.
> 
> Colors also change slightly. The gamma is completely off on the monitor and the monitor is too bright by default. I'm using a gamma of .75 and a brightness of 25. Check your display color properties to change the gamma.
> 
> I tried the ICM profiles from both Crazy and Syndra and it doesn't seem to change anything. Colors are still really washed out and the gamma is still all messed up. Are the profiles working or is something up with my computer?


That's unfortunate. I was hoping the colors would look just like any typical TN panel at 144hz.

Does anyone know of a high refresh panel that does not have a change in gamma levels when changing refresh rates?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harsin*
> 
> That's unfortunate. I was hoping the colors would look just like any typical TN panel at 144hz.
> 
> Does anyone know of a high refresh panel that does not have a change in gamma levels when changing refresh rates?


You can reverse any change in gamma level, it isn't hard you know.

This really is like any other TN.


----------



## harsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You can reverse any change in gamma level, it isn't hard you know.
> 
> This really is like any other TN.


There is no gamma control on the OSD. And I have tried to calibrate it using software (Windows 7 display color calibrator and Nvidia control panel). I could not correct it to an acceptable level.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You can reverse any change in gamma level, it isn't hard you know.
> 
> This really is like any other TN.


It isn't quite as simple as that. If you modify gamma settings in Windows then the GPU is told to shift coordinates from point A to point B. By moving the monitor away from its native settings (whatever is set with little effort on the OSD) you begin to eat away at contrast and shade range too. In fact you can see this quite clearly by going here and modifying the gamma slider in the GPU driver. And whilst this shifts the position of the gamma curve, it doesn't change the shape. It shifts all parts of the gamma curve by the same amount and can't specifically target and correct different sections. If you see just how whacky the gamma curves are on the VG248QE at 144Hz you'll understand this doesn't have any positive effect at all.

To modify gamma properly you'd be using an ICC profile, created by a colorimeter/spectrophotometer or similar device. This needs to make fairly significant changes given the wonky gamma setup on the ASUS. Coupled with the changes in absolute colour values there is certainly a hit in contrast (perceived across all shades and measurable as a decrease in overall brightness at a given black level). There are also instances of banding as shade range is reduced. Games have completely their own agenda when it comes to such changes. There is absolutely no substitute for correct setup through the monitor's OSD and unfortunately ASUS have messed it up. At 60Hz everything is as good as you'll see on a matte TN panel monitor. As the refresh rate increases things get increasingly iffy. More information, of course, in my upcoming review.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> There used to be more glossy TN's a few years ago (2007-2009). I remember seeing both matte and glossy versions of some LG's & Acer's, Dell offered a few popular glossy TN's (2208wfp, SP2309W) as did HP (2408, 2509B, 2511x [2011]).
> 
> It seemed like there was a resurgence when the 120hz displays started coming out (Asus VG236H, Samsung S2xA700D, 750D and 950D), hopefully Samsung will continue to offer glossy 1xxhz models. Since the matte coatings have been reduced on the new IPS monitors I wouldn't be to surprised if some new glossy & semi-glossy 144hz Alienware, LG and Acer models show up later this year.


You know what is funny; out of all of the display types, TN panels are the ones that benefit the most from being glossy to-boot.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It isn't quite as simple as that. If you modify gamma settings in Windows then the GPU is told to shift coordinates from point A to point B. By moving the monitor away from its native settings (whatever is set with little effort on the OSD) you begin to eat away at contrast and shade range too. In fact you can see this quite clearly by going here and modifying the gamma slider in the GPU driver. And whilst this shifts the position of the gamma curve, it doesn't change the shape. It shifts all parts of the gamma curve by the same amount and can't specifically target and correct different sections. If you see just how whacky the gamma curves are on the VG248QE at 144Hz you'll understand this doesn't have any positive effect at all.
> 
> To modify gamma properly you'd be using an ICC profile, created by a colorimeter/spectrophotometer or similar device. This needs to make fairly significant changes given the wonky gamma setup on the ASUS. Coupled with the changes in absolute colour values there is certainly a hit in contrast (perceived across all shades and measurable as a decrease in overall brightness at a given black level). There are also instances of banding as shade range is reduced. As covered in this article games have completely their own agenda when it comes to such changes. There is absolutely no substitute for correct setup through the monitor's OSD and unfortunately ASUS have messed it up. At 60Hz everything is as good as you'll see on a matte TN panel monitor. As the refresh rate increases things get increasingly iffy. More information, of course, in my upcoming review.


I absolutely agree that the gamma curve is terrible, but I thought this was the same for all TN panels - that you can bludgeon them via various settings into giving for example good colours at one end of the spectrum at the cost of the other end? I am using the XL2411T (same panel as the Asus but obviously different processing added by BenQ)

I accept I'm probably wrong though, I did personally think it wasn't any worse than my VG278HE or my VG278H but perhaps there is a difference I would notice going back to those monitors. No other TN to compare to at the moment, currently using my XL2411T on 144Hz and the colours do look fine, gamma is pretty good according to http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php after I selected gamma 4 in the OSD. In usage colours are deep and look good, although the gamma shift as you change your viewing angle vertically is just huge - probably the most annoying aspect when on the Windows desktop web browsing etc. Sure that is the same for all TNs though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harsin*
> 
> There is no gamma control on the OSD. And I have tried to calibrate it using software (Windows 7 display color calibrator and Nvidia control panel). I could not correct it to an acceptable level.


Can't remember how I did it eventually, I had trouble initially trying to set Windows colour calibrator and Nvidia control panel to make it pass the Lagom.nl tests, but for my XL2411T (same panel as the Asus) once I set it to gamma 4 in the OSD that basically fixed the garbage gamma curve, and after lowering the gamma slider in Nvidia control panel alone, I now have it almost bang on 2.2 in all three tests at http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gamma_calibration.php


----------



## PCM2

You're quite right about the shift in gamma (and colours more generally), that's a characteristic of TN panels. Whatever gamma and colour values you get in the centre (i.e. what the colorimeter is telling you) will be a bit different at various points of the screen. The differences are not so profound as to counteract an overall dip in gamma though. If you are getting 1.8 in the centre (for example) and there are certain characteristics to the curve the pattern still follows everywhere on the screen - it sets the baseline, really. Some areas will be slightly 'richer' simply due to viewing angle limitations but the overall scene will look dull and washed out.

The XL2411T isn't as bad as the VG248QE in that regard (gamma tracking) although is actually poorer than the VG248QE running 'Standard Mode' at 60Hz. It also has the Black eQ in standard mode which selectively interferes with the low-end of the curve - that's something you can't fix using the OSD or graphics drivers. The difference in overall colour richness running the ASUS at 60Hz and 144Hz is profound and it almost seems to be a bug. The BenQ doesn't have this odd discrepancy.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> You're quite right about the shift in gamma (and colours more generally), that's a characteristic of TN panels. Whatever gamma and colour values you get in the centre (i.e. what the colorimeter is telling you) will be a bit different at various points of the screen. The differences are not so profound as to counteract an overall dip in gamma though. If you are getting 1.8 in the centre (for example) and there are certain characteristics to the curve the pattern still follows everywhere on the screen - it sets the baseline, really. Some areas will be slightly 'richer' simply due to viewing angle limitations but the overall scene will look dull and washed out.
> 
> The XL2411T isn't as bad as the VG248QE in that regard (gamma tracking) although is actually poorer than the VG248QE running 'Standard Mode' at 60Hz. It also has the Black eQ in standard mode which selectively interferes with the low-end of the curve - that's something you can't fix using the OSD or graphics drivers. The difference in overall colour richness running the ASUS at 60Hz and 144Hz is profound and it almost seems to be a bug. The BenQ doesn't have this odd discrepancy.


Would ICC profiles help, I saw you had some on your website but there are none for the XL2411T if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## MenacingTuba

I remember someone mentioning that the VG248QE came with an ICC profile and applying it really helped with the colors a few pages back.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Would ICC profiles help, I saw you had some on your website but there are none for the XL2411T if I'm not mistaken?


As mentioned a bit above it isn't ideal for games but it could help in some titles and would definitely help on the desktop. I'll be including some for the VG248QE. Unfortunately the ones for the XL2411T got lost somewhere along the line and I never uploaded them. I'm sure some other users have created some you could use though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> I remember someone mentioning that the VG248QE came with an ICC profile and applying it really helped with the colors a few pages back.


The ICC profile provided with the monitor doesn't seem to change much for me. Tested on an Nvidia and AMD GPU and no real luck with it.


----------



## littledonny

I'm using an ICC profile posted on this thread which got me so much closer than my manual adjusting. It corrected a lot of my mistakes and a few obvious tweaks has it looking very good compared to out of the box and where it was.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> As mentioned a bit above it isn't ideal for games but it could help in some titles and would definitely help on the desktop. I'll be including some for the VG248QE. Unfortunately the ones for the XL2411T got lost somewhere along the line and I never uploaded them. I'm sure some other users have created some you could use though!


OK I'm sure I'll find something, the only reason I was after it was for desktop colours anyway - games all look fine to me as far as my hardcore motion-freak gamer soul cares


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> OK I'm sure I'll find something, the only reason I was after it was for desktop colours anyway - games all look fine to me as far as my hardcore motion-freak gamer soul cares


Haha yeah. It's definitely easier to notice problems on the desktop. Those icons, images and backgrounds just sit there looking wrong (or right) and it's difficult to ignore. Let me know if/where you find any profiles for the XL2411T. I would have thought some users on this forum would have posted some.


----------



## Bensam123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> I'm using an ICC profile posted on this thread which got me so much closer than my manual adjusting. It corrected a lot of my mistakes and a few obvious tweaks has it looking very good compared to out of the box and where it was.


That's what I don't understand. I tried the ICC profile and it didn't do anything... I tried both of them. It should fix the gamma issues or at least noticeably change them, but it didn't.


----------



## senna89

who is the smoother between this and the Samsung 120hz like input lag and ghosting ?


----------



## hamzatm

Samsung has much more input lag but no ghosting, this has no input lag and negligible ghosting, would definitely recommend this if you want smoothness.


----------



## CallsignVega

What do you mean the Samsung 120 Hz line has no ghosting? It has plenty.


----------



## hamzatm

In 2D mode? The S23A700D etc? Thought they were well-known to have no ghosting.

Samsungs still have motion blur though just to clarify


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> In 2D mode? The S23A700D etc? Thought they were well-known to have no ghosting.
> 
> Samsungs still have motion blur though just to clarify


I guess I don't get what you mean by no ghosting. No is a very strong word.







Even these 120Hz LB monitor in LB mode have _some_ ghosting.


----------



## PCM2

Aye 'tis true. It's there but not everyone will notice it or at least find it bothersome. The Samsung range does have very aggressive and effective grey to grey acceleration to reduce response times. But no manufacturer has yet managed to achieve these super fast response times without at least some consequences. For the Samsung models there is some degree of overdrive trailing (inverse ghosting, if you prefer) here and there. It's actually not very conspicuous and something I decided not to go on about in my review as a result. It is something you can notice if you look out for or you're sensitive to it.

The ASUS isn't free from this either, even at its default Trace Free mode of 60. At a TF of 80 things become a bit smoother overall (less conventional trailing) and the overdrive trailing a touch more pronounced. There aren't so really any obvious instances of 'bright trails' as you'll get here and there on the Samsungs and the 144Hz refresh rate sort of helps mask any remaining trailing very nicely. Even the most demanding users will find the ASUS one of the best-rounded monitors out there for responsiveness.


----------



## skarm

I play a lot of competitive TF2, I go by m4risa so if you keep up with it then you probably know me. The difference between 60 and 144hz is night and day, don't know why I did not buy a 120hz earlier. My game really improved, especially in really fast paced situations where a 60hz just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Yahar

Are there any reviews about the input lag and pixel response times of VG248QE? I have been waiting for that so I could decide vs Benq XL2411T =). Does there exist any comparisons between the units yet?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Are there any reviews about the input lag and pixel response times of VG248QE? I have been waiting for that so I could decide vs Benq XL2411T =). Does there exist any comparisons between the units yet?


There will be a full review published on pcmonitors.info at the end of this week or at the weekend.


----------



## Yahar

Great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Bensam123

Alright so I figured out why it wasn't loading the ICC profiles, there is actually a system default box you have to check. If the ICC profiles aren't making a difference follow the directions below.
Quote:


> 2. ENABLE CALIBRATION LOADING BY WINDOWS
> 
> Here's the hidden bit of help file...
> 
> To enable or disable calibration loading by Windows , you must be logged on with a user account that has administrative privileges.
> 
> 1. Click to open Color Management.
> 2. Click the Advanced tab, and click Change system defaults .
> 3. Click the Advanced tab in the Color Management - System Defaults dialog box, and do one of the following:
> To enable Windows to load display calibrations, select the Use Windows display calibration check box.
> To prevent Windows from loading display calibrations, clear the Use Windows display calibration check box.
> 4. Click Close in the Color Management - System Defaults dialog box.
> 5. Click Close in the Color Management dialog box.


http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-desktop/cant-apply-an-icc-profile-to-display-cant/71b8d8e8-afa3-435a-aae4-6a8a184b6439


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> Alright so I figured out why it wasn't loading the ICC profiles, there is actually a system default box you have to check. If the ICC profiles aren't making a difference follow the directions below.
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-desktop/cant-apply-an-icc-profile-to-display-cant/71b8d8e8-afa3-435a-aae4-6a8a184b6439


I did this method while back and still doesn't load up the ICC permanently no matter if u open a game or app. Takes few secs then it will revert back to ur ICC u loaded.. Kinda annoying I think.


----------



## karkee

So I have the Asus but how is the benq xl2411T compare to it in terms of colours? I just calibrated with spyder 4 and damn the top of my monitor is so frekkin ugly its unreal. Yellow tint/brown in the Whites kinda weird.

So is the benq xl2411T better in terms of gamma/color quality or is it the same as the asus? Since its the same panel I think?

My top left is alot darker the any other spot on the screen


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> So I have the Asus but how is the benq xl2411T compare to it in terms of colours? I just calibrated with spyder 4 and damn the top of my monitor is so frekkin ugly its unreal.


Yea I agree, i have also calibrated w/ spyder 4. When I load up crysis 3 and mess w/ the ingame gamma / brightness its still to bright after brightness and contrast is set at ZERO. I should test it w/ setting the monitor hz to 60 and see if that does anything.


----------



## GameFX

Vega, check your PM's


----------



## VinDoe

I got this monitor a week ago.. since then ive been having issues with my gpu. Im running a single xfx 7970BE. The issue im having is trying to run games at anything over 100hz makes my gpu run at 100% and my temps go up to 75c which causes artifacts.. Should I be able to run games at 120hz with my single card? Trying to figure out if I got a bad card.thanks


----------



## mickeykool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinDoe*
> 
> I got this monitor a week ago.. since then ive been having issues with my gpu. Im running a single xfx 7970BE. The issue im having is trying to run games at anything over 100hz makes my gpu run at 100% and my temps go up to 75c which causes artifacts.. Should I be able to run games at 120hz with my single card? Trying to figure out if I got a bad card.thanks


Try running CS:GO and you should be able to run way over 144hz.


----------



## kermit101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinDoe*
> 
> I got this monitor a week ago.. since then ive been having issues with my gpu. Im running a single xfx 7970BE. The issue im having is trying to run games at anything over 100hz makes my gpu run at 100% and my temps go up to 75c which causes artifacts.. Should I be able to run games at 120hz with my single card? Trying to figure out if I got a bad card.thanks


As far as I know running at a higher hz rate does not cause the card to work harder. If you are artifacting then you do have a defective card. To anyone reading this, please let me know if I am incorrect.


----------



## karkee

I just did another calibration with spyder4 elite, its actually decent now







atleast good enough for a gaming monitor!
If anyone wants I can give or upload the profile.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Haha yeah. It's definitely easier to notice problems on the desktop. Those icons, images and backgrounds just sit there looking wrong (or right) and it's difficult to ignore. Let me know if/where you find any profiles for the XL2411T. I would have thought some users on this forum would have posted some.


Found a calibration profile for the XL2411T from OCUK forums, they reuploaded it here: http://www.sendspace.com/file/q5l6vt

This is the post: http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showpost.php?p=23526628&postcount=110


----------



## PCM2

Excellent. Thanks - I'll point people over to this if they are looking for it.


----------



## frallan123

When I look on a picture with a single color, it looks like a gradient, the top is much brighter than the lowest point of the picture and I see dark / light lines vertical on the screen. Took printscreen of a black picture and made it whole screen and took picture here's how it looks



Do yours also look like this or do I have a bad screen?


----------



## Makav3li

Mine was similar but had a red dot on that black screen. I returned it, waiting on a replacement.


----------



## lastwords

I just got my moniter yesterday. Really well made and as everyone else has said the out of box picture sucks. I got it calibrated decently but I dont know how to get lightboost working. I followed the site but not sure how to install that one file via device manager can anyone help me? I greatly appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## mickeykool

you have a 6xx card?


----------



## lastwords

Yes, I have the ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5. lol


----------



## lastwords

double post


----------



## lastwords

If someone can help me getting lightboost working I'd gladly pay for your time via paypal. Just PM your skype and I'll add you when I get off work tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## hamzatm

On device manager you need to find your display in there, it may be listed as a generic pnp device under the display section.

Right click, click properties or update drivers or something to get into the find driver wizard.

Here you want to select drivers manually, and when it asks whether you want to choose where to search you should click have disk on the bottom right. Then you can browse to the exact place you downloaded the inf file. Now it should install.


----------



## Remix65

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> On device manager you need to find your display in there, it may be listed as a generic pnp device under the display section.
> 
> Right click, click properties or update drivers or something to get into the find driver wizard.
> 
> Here you want to select drivers manually, and when it asks whether you want to choose where to search you should click have disk on the bottom right. Then you can browse to the exact place you downloaded the inf file. Now it should install.


why you mess my plan to get rich...


----------



## Cavi

People... if you're having trouble with lightboost... TRY THE LIGHTBOOST THREAD.


----------



## CallsignVega

I've gotten two more QE's in, so that makes three now that are pixel perfect.









Asus has some pretty good quality control on these monitors from what I've seen.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Mine seems perfect as well.


----------



## PCM2

Perfect as in no dead pixels? What about backlight uniformity? Despite using the same panel as the XL2411T the VG248QE I tested was rather shoddy in that department by comparison.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Mine seems perfect as well.


How is your VG248 compared to prevous VG236 like image quality and smoothness ?


----------



## senna89

Have this monitor the Gamma setting into OSD ?


----------



## PCM2

No. Oh and BTW there might be a review online. I'll let somebody else do the honours.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

Goodie


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> No. Oh and BTW there might be a review online. I'll let somebody else do the honours.


Good review PCM. A lot of the problems could be resolved when removing the matte film.









BTW, if you ever decide to do full scale LB testing I think that would be a benefit. IMO, there is Lightboost and then there is everything else...


----------



## PCM2

Thanks guys. Yeah the matte film was not something I found very agreeable - but I never did, really.

I also did take some MPRT figures (something I believe you're familiar with Vega?) from the monitor which I'll use in that upcoming responsiveness article I mentioned. I definitely agree that LightBoost and strobing backlight technology makes a massive difference and really hope the manufacturers can embrace this sort of thing. It's good that when you search Google for 'LightBoost' lots of stuff comes up about the 2D benefits rather than what it does in 3D.


----------



## CallsignVega

Hah ya. Ironically, 2D Lightboost owns 3D.


----------



## Arc0s

I removed the AG coating yesterday and WOW so much better, very happy with this display. Also have 24/7 lightboost enabled and will never ever go back to non lightboost gaming.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I removed the AG coating yesterday and WOW so much better, very happy with this display. Also have 24/7 lightboost enabled and will never ever go back to non lightboost gaming.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Mine has been sitting in Canadian customs for over a week. To prepare I've been using my 75-85hz Samsung 700NF crt which is great aside from the phosphor trailing with light on dark color transitions. The phosphor trailing is so bad the colors smear across the entire screen.

My SMT Tool 2.0 license expired and licenses aren't being sold anymore so I can't test the input lag, good thing PC Monitors already did


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Have this monitor the Gamma setting into OSD ?


help


----------



## shedokan

When playing at 125cap fps shud I set the display refresh to 120 or 144? 144 could cause tearing?

In cs 1.6 100fps 120hz was smooth but im not sure how it is in q3 engine


----------



## PCM2

144Hz. Not just due to the fact that 125 > 120. You'll also benefit from increased fluidity from more frequent controller updates for a more 'connected' feel.


----------



## Miller31

I tried light boost for 3 days ,Beautiful 2 d .But if your online FPS gamer 144 hz is faster ,thats a fact jack

lightboost.... sorry ,but is kind of a troublesome gimmick IMO


----------



## vs17e

I planned on buying this but after reading pcmonitor's indepth review, I feel a little thrown off. Should I still buy this? Current monitor is the 700D


----------



## PCM2

It depends. Do you feel the input lag of the S23A700D is holding you back? If not then you wouldn't really gain a whole lot of benefit moving to the ASUS. It can certainly be a shock to the system moving from a monitor like the S23A700D to the ASUS, especially if you were fond of the glossiness of the 700D. I had the monitor next to an Apple Cinema Display, S27A750D and various Dells when testing so there was definitely a comparison to be made when it came to image quality.

If you have an Nvidia GPU and are super-keen to test LightBoost (and find the input lag is too much on the 700D with Frame Sequential enabled) then that could also sway you. Tough one really.


----------



## podunk

Does anyone have a calibrated lightboost profile? I didn't see any lightboost color profiles in the pcmonitors review.

Also, how do you go about removing the AG coating on this thing? I saw the instructions for the dell, is there a separate post for this monitor?


----------



## PCM2

As mentioned in the calibration section ICC profiles are only truly effective on the desktop. Games like to do as they please and sometimes ICC profiles can cause more problems than they solve. Plus, LightBoost pushes image attributes so far from ideal that even with ICC correction the results aren't great - I did try to create some and they just weren't very useful.


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It depends. Do you feel the input lag of the S23A700D is holding you back? If not then you wouldn't really gain a whole lot of benefit moving to the ASUS. It can certainly be a shock to the system moving from a monitor like the S23A700D to the ASUS, especially if you were fond of the glossiness of the 700D. I had the monitor next to an Apple Cinema Display, S27A750D and various Dells when testing so there was definitely a comparison to be made when it came to image quality.
> 
> If you have an Nvidia GPU and are super-keen to test LightBoost (and find the input lag is too much on the 700D with Frame Sequential enabled) then that could also sway you. Tough one really.


I like / hate the glossiness at the same time. I absolutely adore the clarity but its so reflective that even the LEDs on my keyboard and mouse are reflected. I ended up turning those off and kinda makes me sad when I'm immersed in a game only to see my reflection on a loading screen.

I doubt I can tell the difference of smoothness between 144hz vs 120hz, and Frame Sequential is horrible with that input lag and the only real thing that makes me want to buy this monitor would be the reduced input lag and the Lightboost. Before I decide if I'm going to buy this monitor, can someone clarify how smooth this lightboost trick is? Saying "CRT" doesn't really help me as I don't have a CRT to compare it to.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *podunk*
> 
> Does anyone have a calibrated lightboost profile? I didn't see any lightboost color profiles in the pcmonitors review.
> 
> Also, how do you go about removing the AG coating on this thing? I saw the instructions for the dell, is there a separate post for this monitor?


I did the AG removal on my Dell u2412m and on the Asus, they are pretty much the same; a little bit easier on the Asus since the button panel and metal frame are different and easier to remove.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> can someone clarify how smooth this lightboost trick is? Saying "CRT" doesn't really help me as I don't have a CRT to compare it to.


Have you tried running your 700D in Frame Sequential mode for a while? Make sure it's set to 'Normal' response time first. Ignore the input lag, I know that's bad. But make sure the monitor is running at 120fps and look out for trailing. You shouldn't really notice any. If you don't see much difference between that and running the 700D in 'Fastest' mode without Frame Sequential then you probably wouldn't find LightBoost all that great. LightBoost actually gives greater fluidity even than the Samsung models but the effect should still be significant on the 700D if it's something you are going to get along with.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> I tried light boost for 3 days ,Beautiful 2 d .But if your online FPS gamer 144 hz is faster ,thats a fact jack
> 
> lightboost.... sorry ,but is kind of a troublesome gimmick IMO


I think some people might be confused on what Lightboost is and how it works. 144 Hz being a higher number over 120 Hz means nothing in the context of LB versus non-LB. It's a scientific fact that 120 Hz LB is pulling down motion clarity numbers over _three times_ greater than 144 Hz non-LB. 120 Hz LB motion clarity is so clear that literally 144 Hz is simply _not needed_.


----------



## shedokan

Can u share ur overall LB settings Vega? Or how to get the brightness close to non LB mode


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> Can u share ur overall LB settings Vega? Or how to get the brightness close to non LB mode


Heya, not too many settings to adjust for LB. I run 100% contrast and 10% LB during normal use for the maximum motion clarity level. Or do you mean NVIDIA control panel settings?


----------



## shedokan

Have you done any major changes in the nvidia control panel?

Should I keep all the settings in the QE default apart from contrast? Like trace free or other settings for responsiveness


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> I tried light boost for 3 days ,Beautiful 2 d .But if your online FPS gamer 144 hz is faster ,thats a fact jack
> lightboost.... sorry ,but is kind of a troublesome gimmick IMO
> 
> 
> 
> I think some people might be confused on what Lightboost is and how it works. 144 Hz being a higher number over 120 Hz means nothing in the context of LB versus non-LB. It's a scientific fact that 120 Hz LB is pulling down motion clarity numbers over _three times_ greater than 144 Hz non-LB. 120 Hz LB motion clarity is so clear that literally 144 Hz is simply _not needed_.
Click to expand...

I think Miller31 might be referring to slowness caused by:
-- Some people who actually feel the LightBoost input lag. (though it's reduced if you make LightBoost 'stick')
-- Problematic combination of input lag and the Control+T problem / bug. This does increase LightBoost inconvenience (troublesomeness). Of course, the tweak of getting LightBoost 2D to "stick" and then turning off the 3D stereoscopic checkbox afterwards, is one way to eliminate the troublesomeness of LightBoost (including the jerkiness after exiting a game).
-- Some gamers who have never played on a CRT and are used to LCD gaming and never learned to 'track eyes during fast motion', may not gain a reaction time advantage, and may benefit more from the reduced input lag of 144 Hz

All that said, regarding motion blur of 120 Hz LightBoost, it's definitely far less motion blur than 144 Hz. From purely a measured pixel response time perspective, strobed 120 Hz is faster than non-strobed 144 Hz. But that doesn't cover the above potential caveats (some of them solvable / mitigatable).

We gotta be fair, after all -- LightBoost is not for everyone -- but it is *no* gimmick. Actual sponsored competition gaming teams have said they like LightBoost (e.g. Team Exile 5 review -- national CoD4 champions in Australia) and many dozens of happy positive confirmations on several forums show that there's a significant market for this.

Yes -- *nVidia and manufacturers now need to start advertising motion blur elimination capabilities*. Past poor scanning backlights (e.g. BENQ AMA-Z) flickered a lot and was less than 1.5x to 2.0x clearer. Today's strobe backlights yield a measurable 7x to 12x clearer motion than regular 60 Hz, and flicker far less (most people can't see 120 Hz flicker). As a result, manufacturers need to revisit making it very easy to turn on/off the feature via a button.

baseline - 60 Hz mode (16.7ms frame samples)
50% less motion blur (2x clearer) - 120 Hz normal (8.33ms frame samples)
60% less motion blur (2.4x clearer) - 144 Hz normal (6.94ms frame samples)
85% less motion blur (7x clearer) - 120 Hz LightBoost at 100% (2.4ms strobes)
92% less motion blur (12x clearer) - 120 Hz LightBoost at 10% (1.4ms strobes)


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> I think Miller31 might be referring to slowness caused by:
> -- Some people who actually feel the LightBoost input lag. (though it's reduced if you make LightBoost 'stick')
> -- Problematic combination of input lag and the Control+T problem / bug. This does increase LightBoost inconvenience (troublesomeness). Of course, the tweak of getting LightBoost 2D to "stick" and then turning off the 3D stereoscopic checkbox afterwards, is one way to eliminate the troublesomeness of LightBoost (including the jerkiness after exiting a game).
> -- Some gamers who have never played on a CRT and are used to LCD gaming and never learned to 'track eyes during fast motion', may not gain a reaction time advantage, and may benefit more from the reduced input lag of 144 Hz
> 
> All that said, regarding motion blur of 120 Hz LightBoost, it's definitely far less motion blur than 144 Hz. From purely a measured pixel response time perspective, strobed 120 Hz is faster than non-strobed 144 Hz. But that doesn't cover the above potential caveats (some of them solvable / mitigatable).
> 
> We gotta be fair, after all -- LightBoost is not for everyone -- but it is *no* gimmick. Actual sponsored competition gaming teams have said they like LightBoost (e.g. Team Exile 5 review -- national CoD4 champions in Australia) and many dozens of happy positive confirmations on several forums show that there's a significant market for this.
> 
> Yes -- *nVidia and manufacturers now need to start advertising motion blur elimination capabilities*. Past poor scanning backlights (e.g. BENQ AMA-Z) flickered a lot and was less than 1.5x to 2.0x clearer. Today's strobe backlights yield a measurable 7x to 12x clearer motion than regular 60 Hz, and flicker far less (most people can't see 120 Hz flicker). As a result, manufacturers need to revisit making it very easy to turn on/off the feature via a button.
> 
> baseline - 60 Hz mode (16.7ms frame samples)
> 50% less motion blur (2x clearer) - 120 Hz normal (8.33ms frame samples)
> 60% less motion blur (2.4x clearer) - 144 Hz normal (6.94ms frame samples)
> 85% less motion blur (7x clearer) - 120 Hz LightBoost at 100% (2.4ms strobes)
> 92% less motion blur (12x clearer) - 120 Hz LightBoost at 10% (1.4ms strobes)


I am not convinced that LB add's appreciable input lag. I'll do some testing when I get around to it. The numbers speak for themselves. 144 Hz normal mode is 2.4 times clearer than a 60 Hz display. 120 Hz Lightboost increases that 144 Hz - 2.4 times clearer to 12 times clearer! It's a no-brainer. No one should be doing CTR-T anything. After you get LB to "stick", you remove the check-mark in the "enable 3d" box and everything works perfectly.

Actually, since there still seems to be some confusion here, I'll do a step-by-step:

1. Change your monitor to the Asus VG278H.inf and make sure your desktop is running at 120 Hz (if something else is selected, once you leave the 3D test it will kick it back out of LB mode).

2. If IR emitter installed, skip this step. If no IR emitter, install the enable 3D always registry file. Reboot.

3. Open NVIDIA control panel, select set stereoscopic 3D, run setup wizard, click next, next, (screen may now become slow and stuttery but don't worry), monitor is now in LB mode, click exit.

4. Make sure "enable stereoscopic 3D" is un-checked.

Your monitor is now permanently LB enabled, will work flawlessly, no CTR-T, slowdowns, etc, etc.

Optional step:

5. Go to adjust desktop color settings, use NVIDIA settings, adjust the RED channel down to about ~35% and tweak from there.


----------



## shedokan

Thanks, will report back if I have any issues later


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Have this monitor the Gamma setting into OSD ?


help ?


----------



## PCM2

Did you see the post straight after you originally posted that? Have you read the review on my site? Both answer your question, but to clarify. No, it doesn't have any gamma modes as such. Gamma changes according to refresh rate and Splendid mode but at the higher refresh rates you won't get a good rich gamma of 2.2+ with proper tracking at all points of the curve.


----------



## shedokan

It's weird there is slight ghosting in desktop at 144hz while the cursor movement actually looked somewhat better on the 700d or there's a setting to reduce ghosting?
Comparing non LB atm


----------



## Bensam123

"motion clarity numbers"

Sounds like someone tried to put a number on human perception.

While LB tricks you into thinking the image is clearer, you basically miss out on the time the pixels spend morphing from one state to another and only see the 'done' image. So you miss the whole transition state, which could be seen as adding fluidity to the picture even if it doesn't turn out ideal at all times.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am not convinced that LB add's appreciable input lag. I'll do some testing when I get around to it. The numbers speak for themselves. 144 Hz normal mode is 2.4 times clearer than a 60 Hz display. 120 Hz Lightboost increases that 144 Hz - 2.4 times clearer to 12 times clearer! It's a no-brainer. No one should be doing CTR-T anything. After you get LB to "stick", you remove the check-mark in the "enable 3d" box and everything works perfectly.
> 
> Actually, since there still seems to be some confusion here, I'll do a step-by-step:
> 
> 1. Change your monitor to the Asus VG278H.inf and make sure your desktop is running at 120 Hz (if something else is selected, once you leave the 3D test it will kick it back out of LB mode).
> 
> 2. If IR emitter installed, skip this step. If no IR emitter, install the enable 3D always registry file. Reboot.
> 
> 3. Open NVIDIA control panel, select set stereoscopic 3D, run setup wizard, click next, next, (screen may now become slow and stuttery but don't worry), monitor is now in LB mode, click exit.
> 
> 4. Make sure "enable stereoscopic 3D" is un-checked.
> 
> Your monitor is now permanently LB enabled, will work flawlessly, no CTR-T, slowdowns, etc, etc.
> 
> Optional step:
> 
> 5. Go to adjust desktop color settings, use NVIDIA settings, adjust the RED channel down to about ~35% and tweak from there.


Those instructions are fantastic!

Mark you really should use these on your site, the ones currently listed caused all the CTRL+T issues and stuff for me, whereas these are working great.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> "motion clarity numbers"
> 
> Sounds like someone tried to put a number on human perception.
> 
> While LB tricks you into thinking the image is clearer, you basically miss out on the time the pixels spend morphing from one state to another and only see the 'done' image. So you miss the whole transition state, which could be seen as adding fluidity to the picture even if it doesn't turn out ideal at all times.


Yes it tricks you into thinking the image is clearer, and that sure as hell works for me - nothing more I could ask for!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensam123*
> 
> "motion clarity numbers"
> 
> Sounds like someone tried to put a number on human perception.
> 
> While LB tricks you into thinking the image is clearer, you basically miss out on the time the pixels spend morphing from one state to another and only see the 'done' image. So you miss the whole transition state, which could be seen as adding fluidity to the picture even if it doesn't turn out ideal at all times.


You need to do some reading: http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/zero-motion-blur-lcd-nvidia-lightboost2-hack-looks-like-crt-looks-like-480hz


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Heya, not too many settings to adjust for LB. I run 100% contrast and 10% LB during normal use for the maximum motion clarity level. Or do you mean NVIDIA control panel settings?


I've tried contrast 100, and it does brighten the image but the contrast goes way too high - colours blend into each other etc as normally happens at super high contrast. Have you done anything else to mitigate the overdone contrast?

I have 10% lightboost, and set Nvidia control panel red channel to 35% and the overall gamma down to about 0.76. That gave punchy colours for me combined with an OSD contrast of 46 or so.


----------



## CallsignVega

Ya, turning up contrast either with the monitor OSD or NVIDIA control panel will make strong colors bleed together. It's really personal preference.









BTW I also turn color saturation up a bit to make the colors "pop' a bit more.


----------



## Arc0s

Hey vega I tried you instructions and lightboost is enabled, but as soon as I start a game lightboost turns off and even after I quit the game is off on the desktop also. Any ideas why this is happening? Up until now I was using crtl+t but sometimes it enables vsync so I have to ctrl+t again, which is a pita.


----------



## shedokan

I cant find the EDID/asus thingy under manufacturer when tryin to install the vg278:l


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Hey vega I tried you instructions and lightboost is enabled, but as soon as I start a game lightboost turns off and even after I quit the game is off on the desktop also. Any ideas why this is happening? Up until now I was using crtl+t but sometimes it enables vsync so I have to ctrl+t again, which is a pita.


One thing I found is that if a game sets the monitor refresh rate manually, e.g. The Cave set my refresh to 144Hz, that will disable lightboost. As soon as I changed the refresh to 120Hz ingame it fixed it.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> One thing I found is that if a game sets the monitor refresh rate manually, e.g. The Cave set my refresh to 144Hz, that will disable lightboost. As soon as I changed the refresh to 120Hz ingame it fixed it.


It's happening in cs go and I have the -freq 120 command in launch options, also when I log out or restart my pc lightboost turns off. I'll go back to crtl+t for now


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Hey vega I tried you instructions and lightboost is enabled, but as soon as I start a game lightboost turns off and even after I quit the game is off on the desktop also. Any ideas why this is happening? Up until now I was using crtl+t but sometimes it enables vsync so I have to ctrl+t again, which is a pita.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> One thing I found is that if a game sets the monitor refresh rate manually, e.g. The Cave set my refresh to 144Hz, that will disable lightboost. As soon as I changed the refresh to 120Hz ingame it fixed it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> It's happening in cs go and I have the -freq 120 command in launch options, also when I log out or restart my pc lightboost turns off. I'll go back to crtl+t for now


Yes, it is because the game(s) you are playing are not using the 1080P 120Hz LB mode frequency that matches identically with the one NVIDIA/Windows is using on desktop. Even the slightest change will kick the monitor out of LB mode.

This is what you want:


----------



## CallsignVega

Some interesting tests confirming the BenQ 11T/Asus QE 1ms displays are the best for gaming:


----------



## PiERiT

Those of you in the US, you can get it for $245 from NCIX by price matching to B&H Photo and using a $20 referral coupon.


----------



## Arc0s

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yes, it is because the game(s) you are playing are not using the 1080P 120Hz LB mode frequency that matches identically with the one NVIDIA/Windows is using on desktop. Even the slightest change will kick the monitor out of LB mode.
> 
> This is what you want:






You my friend are a GENIUS!!! This worked perfectly, thank you very much. +REP
This should be part of the "lightboost how to" on marks blog.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I am not convinced that LB add's appreciable input lag. I'll do some testing when I get around to it. The numbers speak for themselves. 144 Hz normal mode is 2.4 times clearer than a 60 Hz display. 120 Hz Lightboost increases that 144 Hz - 2.4 times clearer to 12 times clearer! It's a no-brainer. No one should be doing CTR-T anything. After you get LB to "stick", you remove the check-mark in the "enable 3d" box and everything works perfectly.
> 
> Actually, since there still seems to be some confusion here, I'll do a step-by-step:
> 
> 1. Change your monitor to the Asus VG278H.inf and make sure your desktop is running at 120 Hz (if something else is selected, once you leave the 3D test it will kick it back out of LB mode).
> 
> 2. If IR emitter installed, skip this step. If no IR emitter, install the enable 3D always registry file. Reboot.
> 
> 3. Open NVIDIA control panel, select set stereoscopic 3D, run setup wizard, click next, next, (screen may now become slow and stuttery but don't worry), monitor is now in LB mode, click exit.
> 
> 4. Make sure "enable stereoscopic 3D" is un-checked.
> 
> Your monitor is now permanently LB enabled, will work flawlessly, no CTR-T, slowdowns, etc, etc.
> 
> Optional step:
> 
> 5. Go to adjust desktop color settings, use NVIDIA settings, adjust the RED channel down to about ~35% and tweak from there.


Btw Vega I restarted my machine and it rebooted back in normal mode. Have you done anything else you can think of to ensure the lightboost persists after reboots?

EDIT: FIXED IT!

Just used CRU, set it to the settings Vega posted above, and all fine after reboots. Awesome! Should definitely be added to Marks blog.


----------



## Arc0s

BF3 is always having problems with everything, lightboost works fine but every time I die it turns off; cs go works perfect though so I'm guessing this is battlefield's fault.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> BF3 is always having problems with everything, lightboost works fine but every time I die it turns off; cs go works perfect though so I'm guessing this is battlefield's fault.


In the bf3 settings, change your resolution to something else and save, then change back to 1920x1080 @ 120.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McMarcus22*
> 
> In the bf3 settings, change your resolution to something else and save, then change back to 1920x1080 @ 120.


This. If your screen in BF3 ever blinks to black and back your at the wrong resolution/Hz. It's funny the quirks you find over time lol.

BTW Amazon has the QE for $265 with free prime shipping, just waiting for them to come back in stock.

$265 shipped for the best gaming monitor in the world with LB on and matte film removed for good image quality? Like the best deal ever in displays.


----------



## Yahar

Is it really then better than Benq xl2411T? They are worth about the same in europe, so I'm mainly looking for whichever is faster/better choice for very fast paced competitive FPS gaming, any ideas which performs better in that department? (pixel response time, input lag, better overdrive)? Which has better IQ? Hard to choose







Also planning to remove AG coating, so wondering if it can be done on Benq model aswell.

Thanks!


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Is it really then better than Benq xl2411T? They are worth about the same in europe, so I'm mainly looking for whichever is faster/better choice for very fast paced competitive FPS gaming, any ideas which performs better in that department? (pixel response time, input lag, better overdrive)? Which has better IQ? Hard to choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also planning to remove AG coating, so wondering if it can be done on Benq model aswell.
> 
> Thanks!


For all intents and purposes they are the same. Although I do like the Asus stand better and the Asus has an on-screen cross-hair in Lightboost mode.


----------



## -Radium-

as a FPS competitive gamer, do i really need lightboost? asking because i simply dont own a nvidia GPU.. (yet)


----------



## kivi

Allright People,

Can someone please answer my simple question, is it worth to give money for this monitor or not?

The more I read the comments, more i'm confused,.

and what's with the changing colors to 120, 144 Hz? Bug or improper installation ?

tnx and sorry for bad english.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-Radium-*
> 
> as a FPS competitive gamer, do i really need lightboost? asking because i simply dont own a nvidia GPU.. (yet)


If you play stuff like CS GO, Quake based games or other fast paced twitch FPS, then yes you need to try lightboost. Spectacular smoothness.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivi*
> 
> Allright People,
> 
> Can someone please answer my simple question, is it worth to give money for this monitor or not?
> 
> The more I read the comments, more i'm confused,.
> 
> and what's with the changing colors to 120, 144 Hz? Bug or improper installation ?
> 
> tnx and sorry for bad english.


Yes it is 100% worth it IF you need the motion clarity. Examply you play competitive FPS games.


----------



## kivi

Yes that's exactly what i need Zero motionBlur.

But, can my graphic card suport this monitor ? its ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5 (non Ti version)


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivi*
> 
> Yes that's exactly what i need Zero motionBlur.
> 
> But, can my graphic card suport this monitor ? its ENGTX560 DC/2DI/1GD5 (non Ti version)


Yes it supports it, but it depends on what games you plan to play. Can you get constantly near to 120FPS while in game?


----------



## harsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivi*
> 
> Allright People,
> 
> Can someone please answer my simple question, is it worth to give money for this monitor or not?
> 
> The more I read the comments, more i'm confused,.
> 
> and what's with the changing colors to 120, 144 Hz? Bug or improper installation ?
> 
> tnx and sorry for bad english.


I bought this monitor and returned it because the colors become unbearable when you change refresh rates. The monitor's colors look fine by tn panel standards if the monitor is set to 60hz. But, changing it to 100hz, 120hz, and 144hz, the the gamma levels change dramatically. The colors look very washed out. I couldn't fix the gamma levels by any means; I tried windows calibration, Nvidia control panel, there is no gamma control on the OSD. My old Samsung tn panel from 2007 looked better.

There are other people who have confirmed this. Although, I'm open to the idea this could be a manufacturing defect and there people who don't have this problem. So, it would great if we could have a consensus from people in this forum.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harsin*
> 
> I bought this monitor and returned it because the colors become unbearable when you change refresh rates. The monitor's colors look fine by tn panel standards if the monitor is set to 60hz. But, changing it to 100hz, 120hz, and 144hz, the the gamma levels change dramatically. The colors look very washed out. I couldn't fix the gamma levels by any means; I tried windows calibration, Nvidia control panel, there is no gamma control on the OSD. My old Samsung tn panel from 2007 looked better.
> 
> There are other people who have confirmed this. Although, I'm open to the idea this could be a manufacturing defect and there people who don't have this problem. So, it would great if we could have a consensus from people in this forum.


My gamma looks perfect at the moment in 24/7 lightboost, and it was perfect before with 144Hz non lightboost, I'm running the XL2411T

But I know exactly what you mean, I used to get constant washed out colours due to a terrible gamma curve too, but after some time I managed to fix it and now it looks awesome. I can share my settings if you like but you guys are probably all running the VG248QE so I don't know how relevant my OSD contrast setting is; or if some Asus-specific processing will make my monitor different to other peoples.

Here are my settings anyway:
Lightboost ON 120Hz
OSD Lightboost 10%
OSD Contrast 47
Nvidia Red Channel Brightness 35%
Nvidia all channels gamma 0.70

Gives a great image, colours on desktop are accurate and the gamma is perfect at the spot when looking exactly horizontally straight at my monitor. The gamma shifts depending on viewing angle though, as with most TN panels thats a common problem.


----------



## kivi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harsin*
> 
> I bought this monitor and returned it because the colors become unbearable when you change refresh rates. The monitor's colors look fine by tn panel standards if the monitor is set to 60hz. But, changing it to 100hz, 120hz, and 144hz, the the gamma levels change dramatically. The colors look very washed out. I couldn't fix the gamma levels by any means; I tried windows calibration, Nvidia control panel, there is no gamma control on the OSD. My old Samsung tn panel from 2007 looked better.
> 
> There are other people who have confirmed this. Although, I'm open to the idea this could be a manufacturing defect and there people who don't have this problem. So, it would great if we could have a consensus from people in this forum.


If its defective series asus will pull it off the market.


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is because the game(s) you are playing are not using the 1080P 120Hz LB mode frequency that matches identically with the one NVIDIA/Windows is using on desktop. Even the slightest change will kick the monitor out of LB mode.
> 
> This is what you want:


Thanks so much for the info on permanent LightBoost! I said a few posts back that if that could ever be permanent, I would jump on it because it was resetting on me also. I've been playing with this for hours so far and most of the hours are spent fixing the colors at the moment. This is what I needed. Thanks again.


----------



## General121

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 1080P just doesn't cut it.


agreed. Can you replace my 27" 1080p ViewSonics with 1440p? I'll be your ever faithful servant


----------



## nuggabob

I just ordered this monitor on bhphotovideo.com for 264.99. free shipping and no tax.


----------



## sniperpowa

Hey guys I just ordered this monitor and have a question. Does it come with a dual link dvi cable?


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sniperpowa*
> 
> Hey guys I just ordered this monitor and have a question. Does it come with a dual link dvi cable?


Yes


----------



## sniperpowa

Thank you cant wait to try this monitor out!


----------



## senna89

excuse me, how have you set the "gamma" level ?

And the ICC profile make an evident difference as display quality ?


----------



## senna89

excuse me, how have you set the "gamma" level ?

And the ICC profile make an evident difference as display quality ?


----------



## fstop

Just got shipping info for one i got off Bh photo for $270 shipped. Great price and no tax in Cali. The site said it would take 1-2 weeks for stock to come back but it only took 3 days (I ordered on Sunday).

Can't wait to try lightboost!


----------



## -Radium-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> If you play stuff like CS GO, Quake based games or other fast paced twitch FPS, then yes you need to try lightboost. Spectacular smoothness.
> Yes it is 100% worth it IF you need the motion clarity. Examply you play competitive FPS games.


can't you do that with AMD aswell?
my 7970 is clocked to be bettter than a GTX680.. i just see no reason switching to a lower card like 670 for lightboost only?








and i play cs:go, bf3 both competitive


----------



## glockateer

The best price to performance LCD on the market for gaming. : )


----------



## MenacingTuba

Got mine yesterday, it had very poor contrast (400-700:1 depending on the preset) by default until I used the factory reset option, it then rose to around 1000-1100:1 which is great. Viewing angles also seem to be better than I remember for a TN, though the last time I used one was last August.

As a grainy AG hater I have to say the AG is ok. It's still lighter than the reduced coating LG has been putting on their frame-less/slim bezel-ed IPS. Now I just need to get a video card (using a 9800gt currently).

I did a subjective lag test with my Asus @60hz (The VG278HE has a frame of input lag @60hz) vs. my 75hz CRT and the Asus felt CRT like. My 2720MDP has almost a 1 frame-ish delay and the Asus feels way faster at 60hz, which is good for gamers who do not solely play PC games.


----------



## mikemartinco

i need some opinions guys, ive read this entire thread.

so right now im torn between this monitor or a second 570, my current monitor is a 120hz viewsonic VX2265WM, you can read my specs in my sig. in bf3 i can pull over 100fps with some 64 player games at no lower than 75fps 1680x1050. im worried about what happens to the lightboost when the frames start dipping and the ghosting and blur that occurs. i really only want the monitor for the lightboost hack since im already on a screen that does 120hz so the 144hz without lightboost doesnt exactly look like a good cost benefit and i just miss the old crt smoothness days

do you think i should get the screen just for the input consistencies with the risk of frame drops with LB on
or would an SLI'd pair of 570s holding 120fps with my current monitor be better off?

no im not going to buy a 680 because i just bought this 570*

keep in mind im mainly thinking bf3, everything else runs fine. and my avg score per minute is about 900 cuz im aim crazy

please help me weigh things out better before i choose


----------



## kermit101

So after doing everything (lightboost, registry, etc.) everything is working perfectly. But I noticed that everything appears 'grainy' in games. Is this a normal side effect of the lightboost/120hz?

THanks!


----------



## y2kcamaross

Ugh, when will they hack lightboost to work with AMD cards, Id love to have 120hz 1440p goodness along with 120hz lightboost goodness!


----------



## vs17e

Mine just arrived. First impressions? Seems like 700D 120hz is smoother than 144 hz. Havent set up the lightboost yet. Also seems like my second monitor just refreshing at a slower rate. I checked all the settings and everything is correct but still having an issue. Ill see if I can figure this out :\

Edit: Restarted pc after finalizing all settings. Everything seems to working fine now. Going to go ahead and try the lightboost trick

Is there a way to check if the lightboost is currently active? Things seem smooth but that could just be the normal refresh rate and the screen never dimmed either after activating it.


----------



## McMarcus22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> Mine just arrived. First impressions? Seems like 700D 120hz is smoother than 144 hz. Havent set up the lightboost yet. Also seems like my second monitor just refreshing at a slower rate. I checked all the settings and everything is correct but still having an issue. Ill see if I can figure this out :\
> 
> Edit: Restarted pc after finalizing all settings. Everything seems to working fine now. Going to go ahead and try the lightboost trick
> 
> Is there a way to check if the lightboost is currently active? Things seem smooth but that could just be the normal refresh rate and the screen never dimmed either after activating it.


Press the menu button on the monitor and it should say 3d mode


----------



## shedokan

I dont know why you feel your 700D 120Hz is smoother than 144Hz, its certinaly not.

Where you'll find LB shining is motion blur, in terms of smoothness both of the monitors are smooth


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> I dont know why you feel your 700D 120Hz is smoother than 144Hz, its certinaly not.
> 
> Where you'll find LB shining is motion blur, in terms of smoothness both of the monitors are smooth


Well I did say that after the restart, everything seemed fine. After a couple hours of gaming and comparisons, lightboost really is awesome. Only thing that bothers me is the washed out colors and I have no talent in calibrating just by looking at the screen :\.


----------



## shedokan

yeah it cant compare to the samsung in colors, but if you bought it over the samsung your intention shouldve been low input and no motion blur over colors, turn the saturation up a bit and you'll get used to it


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> yeah it cant compare to the samsung in colors, but if you bought it over the samsung your intention shouldve been low input and no motion blur over colors, turn the saturation up a bit and you'll get used to it


Since I can't use the OSD due to 3D Lightboost, would digital vibrance be the same in the nvidia panel? I would assume so


----------



## PCM2

Yes, but not all games will use those settings whereas all use OSD adjustments. Play close attention to these gradients when touching Digital Vibrance and don't go overboard - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/contrast.php.


----------



## Scorpion667

Skylit have you ever tried the XL2420T?

Wanna see your subjective take on which "feels" better between the VG248QE and XL2420T in terms of input lag and response. I know the difference is 2ms vs 2.5ms (input lag), favoring the Asus.

I could care less about colors. the terrible FPS1 (color wise) preset on my Benq actually helps with visibility in FPS games.


----------



## PCM2

You mean you *couldn't* care less about colours.









The difference in felt latency, if you will, is absolutely non-existent between the two. The figures themselves are not accurate enough to separate the two models at all and they both have such little input lag that it makes no difference whatsoever to the end result. The inverse ghosting is the real issue to consider on the XL2420T. Not something that bothers everyone, granted, but it's still there.


----------



## edgeh2o

Anyone know why this is not sold by Amazon anymore?


----------



## BioII

is there bud.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1362029050&sr=8-1&keywords=VG248QE&condition=new


----------



## edgeh2o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioII*
> 
> is there bud.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00B2HH7G0/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1362029050&sr=8-1&keywords=VG248QE&condition=new


My bad I meant actually sold by Amazon and not a 3rd party. Up until yesterday it was listed as sold by Amazon for $280. Amazon has been out of stock for over a week now, but the option to buy through Amazon was always there. I ordered mine through Amazon when the price was $265 about 10 days ago, and up until yesterday it was listed as shipping early March. Just wondering why they took it off their site as being sold through them. Were they getting so many orders (on backorder) that they didn't know if they could fulfill them all so they stopped offering the option to buy?


----------



## cwizardtx

Just thought I'd let you know these are available in the channel again and I can drop ship right to your doorstep, in stock at http://shop.magicboxsolutions.com/asus-vg248qe-24-3d-ready-led-lcd/

Thanks for the link back earlier in this thread









cwizard

PS: Any of you going to Quakecon 2013?


----------



## chuckinbeast

Just got this monitor yesterday. Holy mother of god is it hideous out of the box......I have the 27" model as well and it was at least passable. This is just turrible.


----------



## cwizardtx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckinbeast*
> 
> Just got this monitor yesterday. Holy mother of god is it hideous out of the box......I have the 27" model as well and it was at least passable. This is just turrible.


Like physically looks bad, or the display looks bad? This is the opposite of what I have heard


----------



## bebimbap

He means the colors displayed are horrible out of the box. you have to calibrate


----------



## chuckinbeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> He means the colors displayed are horrible out of the box. you have to calibrate


Yah yah, I'm sure it'll fix with calibration but I only had like 10 minutes to fiddle with it. I've just never seen anything so bad out of the box. Not to get off topic but can anyone recommend a product they've had good luck with for monitor and TV calibration?


----------



## hamzatm

The colours out of the box are well suited for certain twitch FPS games for the most competitive gamer, incidentally they make almost everything else look horrendous


----------



## chuckinbeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> The colours out of the box are well suited for certain twitch FPS games for the most competitive gamer, incidentally they make almost everything else look horrendous


ehhh....it looks pretty horrific in BF3 and I play that competitively. It looked markedly worse than my 278 i have.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Make sure to reset the display first. Mine had really poor contrast (400-700:1 depending on the preset) out of the box. Resetting the display made the contrast rise to around 1000:1 (in most modes) which helped improve things.

The gamma is set really low (washed out colors) by default so that the display comes "Black Equalized," out of the box. Blame BenQ for convincing so many people with their "pro gamer," marketing that washing out the colors so that noobs can see into areas the developers didn't intend them to is a good thing.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckinbeast*
> 
> ehhh....it looks pretty horrific in BF3 and I play that competitively. It looked markedly worse than my 278 i have.


BF3 is _definitely_ not what I had in mind.

CS 1.6 or CSS more like.


----------



## mikemartinco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> important stuff


this is the only person that actually read the ads/docs on 248 and benq's, they did the gamma and the contrast like this on purpose so you can see in dark areas. theres even a pic they show of a player in a shadow near a truck that cant be seen then can be seen on this panel

these are "gaming monitors" so when they sit down to develop such a thing what do you think they talk about?
pretty colors and prefect contrast?
or
lower color vibrance to acquire targets faster and low contrast to see in dark areas?


----------



## harsin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chuckinbeast*
> 
> ehhh....it looks pretty horrific in BF3 and I play that competitively. It looked markedly worse than my 278 i have.


You have both? How does the VG278H compare to this? I would especially like know how the colors out of the box compare.


----------



## vs17e

Does anyone know a way to permanently set the gamma to some range? Every time I play a game, it kicks the gamma back up to what it was at default even on exit and i have to reset it each time. Lightboost is also on


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harsin*
> 
> I bought this monitor and returned it because the colors become unbearable when you change refresh rates. The monitor's colors look fine by tn panel standards if the monitor is set to 60hz. But, changing it to 100hz, 120hz, and 144hz, the the gamma levels change dramatically. The colors look very washed out. I couldn't fix the gamma levels by any means; I tried windows calibration, Nvidia control panel, there is no gamma control on the OSD. My old Samsung tn panel from 2007 looked better.
> 
> There are other people who have confirmed this. Although, I'm open to the idea this could be a manufacturing defect and there people who don't have this problem. So, it would great if we could have a consensus from people in this forum.


People have said that everything looks washed out because the monitor is calibrated to help gamers see things in dark areas better. That being said, doing a full reset of the monitor fixes that up right away. When using either user color (100x3) or Normal color, I found absolutely NO difference in color tone or gamma between 60hz and 144 hz. Setting saturation at 100 made the colors appear TOO bright, and setting it at 0 turned the monitor monochrome basically. So absolutely no problem here. Perhaps you didn't use the all reset to reset the monitor to factory defaults (and remove the washed out darks?)

The gamma settings are basically the RGB and saturation settings combined with brightness and contrast. And never use nightview mode, as that literally removes most of the blacks.


----------



## PCM2

I always do a factory reset before reviewing a monitor. So that didn't help on my unit. It is possible that some units aren't affected by this in the same way though.


----------



## fromundacheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> 27" TN 1080p is not pretty (tried a few). Even at the same price, I'd pick the 24" model over the 27".
> 
> I believe Asus use the "e" to indicate the lack of emitter.
> 
> vg236h - included emitter
> vg236he - no emitter
> vg278h - built-in emitter
> vg278he - no emitter
> 
> The "Q" in VG278QE probably relates to the new firmware which includes fancy on screen timers. That or the new stand.


Really?

The "E" is only on the 144hz models. That is the difference.


----------



## PCM2

The VG236HE is not a 144Hz model. The 'E' does indeed seem to indicate lack of emitter.


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fromundacheese*
> 
> Really?
> 
> The "E" is only on the 144hz models. That is the difference.


vg236he is only 120Hz or is stated as such at retailers


----------



## senna89

if the gamma is impossible to set by OSD, can you set by forceware control panel ?


----------



## CallsignVega

2D Lightboost Portrait Surround with these Asus QE's:










Still doing some tweaking.


----------



## cwizardtx

That is sexy.


----------



## General121

Vega, I am so jelly. And that Lamborghini is godly.


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> 2D Lightboost Portrait Surround with these Asus QE's:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still doing some tweaking.


I'm guessing the buttons on top was another mod, great job btw


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> I'm guessing the buttons on top was another mod, great job btw


Ya, the best part about this setup is the monitors are the best at what they do (gaming), are very cheap, matte film removed for much better image, and I didn't even need to purchase a VESA triple monitor stand. Just customized the stock ones.









The internal bezels aren't as small as my lat Samsung setup but they are not horrible either. Well worth the price of admission for portrait surround 2D Lightboost.


----------



## mikemartinco

geez, they just need to make a monitor that size and that pixel ratio and sell it for 700, id buy it
(its crooked btw







)


----------



## bebimbap

every time I read about a TN being used in portrait mode, reviewers always joke about the image quality since TN monitors have different maximum viewing angles depending your view from top or from the bottom. In 3xportrait mode I'm guessing that translates to the left monitor seemingly have better contrast/colors than the right most monitor, since you are viewing the left on from it's "top" side and the right one from its "bottom" side. Did the removal of AG coating form the monitor change this aspect of TN? or TN in portrait isn't much such a big deal as reviewers seem to put it?

Also after seeing this, I wanted to see what 4800x2560 would look like in real life lol


----------



## CallsignVega

A TN in portrait isn't ideal, but they are the only types of screens that can pull off what I want. There is some black crush that you have to angle the monitors asymmetrical. Hence with the overlap of the bezels, the screens curve in a tad more on the right hand side as shown in the picture. You don't really notice it though as your brain "takes in" the whole picture just fine.

As for matte film removal, that does nothing for viewing angles. Just improved picture quality.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Vega..wow...









Just wondering, how much (if) less durable is the monitor without the AG coating?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Vega..wow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, how much (if) less durable is the monitor without the AG coating?


Just as durable bar you taking a knife too it.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Is it really then better than Benq xl2411T? They are worth about the same in europe, so I'm mainly looking for whichever is faster/better choice for very fast paced competitive FPS gaming, any ideas which performs better in that department? (pixel response time, input lag, better overdrive)? Which has better IQ? Hard to choose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also planning to remove AG coating, so wondering if it can be done on Benq model aswell.
> 
> Thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> For all intents and purposes they are the same. Although I do like the Asus stand better and the Asus has an on-screen cross-hair in Lightboost mode.


Alright thanks for the answer. So if you could have them both at the same price/warranty, would you pick the ASUS over the BenQ or BenQ over ASUS?? Anyone else got first hand experience or opinion to add?


----------



## CallsignVega

I like the OSD cross-hair of the Asus for BF3 hardcore mode on my portrait Surround setup, so I'd taker the Asus. Really up you though.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I like the OSD cross-hair of the Asus for BF3 hardcore mode on my portrait Surround setup, so I'd taker the Asus. Really up you though.


I think I do not have any use for that feature myself. Do you perchance know which one of these would be even slightly faster on paper than the other or better for pure fps gaming? Or are they totally identical?


----------



## CallsignVega

Identical. You get the 11T if you are in Europe and the QE if you are in North America. Pretty easy.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Identical. You get the 11T if you are in Europe and the QE if you are in North America. Pretty easy.


Okay thanks!







Except I have both of the monitors at my local shop at the same price







.. So it makes it really hard decision.


----------



## cwizardtx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> A TN in portrait isn't ideal, but they are the only types of screens that can pull off what I want. There is some black crush that you have to angle the monitors asymmetrical. Hence with the overlap of the bezels, the screens curve in a tad more on the right hand side as shown in the picture. You don't really notice it though as your brain "takes in" the whole picture just fine.
> 
> As for matte film removal, that does nothing for viewing angles. Just improved picture quality.


At the risk of asking a seriously stupid question, are there references to removing that coating on these forums?


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwizardtx*
> 
> At the risk of asking a seriously stupid question, are there references to removing that coating on these forums?


Before someone insults you... you can search google. I would link an example but i'm not sure if i can link another sites forum here.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cwizardtx*
> 
> At the risk of asking a seriously stupid question, are there references to removing that coating on these forums?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> if the gamma is impossible to set by OSD, can you set by forceware control panel ?


HELP ?


----------



## Monyet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> HELP ?


I need somebody....not just anybody....

I just ordered 3 of these and an Nvision 2 kit, should arrive in a couple of days. This thread has been most helpful.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> HELP ?


Yes, you can calibrate LightBoost color quality via the nVidia Control Panel. It looks much better when calibrated well; you want to use the http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ test patterns, especially the Black Level and Contrast patterns. It can take an hour to get everything correct. Before you calibrate, do set an ASUS to about 90% Contrast in OSD. (Or if you got an XL2411T, set it to 65% contrast). Any higher and the white levels clips. The rest of calibrating can be done via nVidia Control Panel to make colors look better.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Identical. You get the 11T if you are in Europe and the QE if you are in North America. Pretty easy.


There are minor differences (e.g. AMA vs. Trace-Free) but nearly all differences dissappear whenever LightBoost is enabled. It has similar color and virtually identical motion appearance in motion tests (e.g. PixPerAn) when LightBoost is enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monyet*
> 
> I need somebody....not just anybody....
> I just ordered 3 of these and an Nvision 2 kit, should arrive in a couple of days. This thread has been most helpful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> HELP ?


Yes, you can calibrate LightBoost color quality via the nVidia Control Panel. It looks much better when calibrated well; you want to use the http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ test patterns, especially the Black Level and Contrast patterns. It can take an hour to get everything correct. Before you calibrate, do set an ASUS to about 90% Contrast in OSD. (Or if you got an XL2411T, set it to 65% contrast). Any higher and the white levels clips. The rest of calibrating can be done via nVidia Control Panel to make colors look better.

Usually, you have to adjust your Red downwards, and sometimes Blue too, to eliminate any purple/pink tint that some LightBoost monitors give you when enabling LightBoost.

Vega used a utility called Custom Resolution Utility (CRU.exe) to allow portrait LightBoost without using .inf or .reg files. You can enable LightBoost on secondary monitors more easily this way. Make sure your Vertical Total is 1147 or 1149 for the tweaked 1920x1080p 120Hz LightBoost-compatible resolution.


----------



## Yahar

Which monitor has smaller stand? I need to have my keyboard/mousepad as close as possible to my monitor. So what I care is how far does it protrude out to the right side of monitor (where mousepad is), and how much in front of monitor ( thats where keyboard is)?


----------



## Scorpion667

Seriously considering this monitor, the reverse ghosting on my XL2420T is starting to bother me.

Just wondering if the stand creaks if the desk moves/shakes?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Seriously considering this monitor, the reverse ghosting on my XL2420T is starting to bother me.
> 
> Just wondering if the stand creaks if the desk moves/shakes?


Although switching to the VG248QE could be an upgrade, are you aware that enabling LightBoost completely eliminates the reverse ghosting (and also eliminating motion blur) on the XL2420T, if you have an nVidia graphics card?
Quote:


> *New Simple Method Of Enabling LightBoost on 120 Hz Monitors*
> 
> _EDIT: This simplet method works only if the monitor has ever been initialized into 3D Vision mode at least once in its lifetime (and it hasn't been unplugged since). The more reliable way of enabling LightBoost is still the LightBoost HOWTO_
> 
> _Supported: BENQ XL2411T, XL2420T / ASUS VG248QE, VG278H, VG278HE / Acer HN274H_
> 
> 1. Download the ToastyX Custom Resolution Utility
> 2. Run CRU.exe
> 3. Under "Detailed Resolutions", click "Add"
> 4. Enter the numbers found in the screenshot.
> (Most important: Make sure Vertical Total is 1149. You need an nVidia Geforce card)
> 5. Click OK, and reboot.
> 6. LightBoost should now be enabled automatically when you switch to 1920x1080 at 120Hz


Your image will become a bit dimmer, but all ghosting/coronas and all motion blur will disappear; motion will look as sharp as CRT in games that you're able to run high framerates in ([email protected]) such as older Source Engine games.


----------



## Scorpion667

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Although switching to the VG248QE could be an upgrade, are you aware that enabling LightBoost completely eliminates the reverse ghosting (and also eliminating motion blur) on the XL2420T, if you have an nVidia graphics card?


Howdy. I am running the Lightboost hack thanks to your INSANE discovery (it's amazing for FPS gaming, thank you, thank you, thank you) however with Chromium addon in Chrome I can see some ghosting on blue colors while scrolling, it's very visible.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion667*
> 
> Howdy. I am running the Lightboost hack thanks to your INSANE discovery (it's amazing for FPS gaming, thank you, thank you, thank you) however with Chromium addon in Chrome I can see some ghosting on blue colors while scrolling, it's very visible.


Oh yes, the faint "sharp ghost" trailing image which appears on some of the previous-model LightBoost panels, that I see on my VG278H, but I don't see that on my BENQ XL2411T, so it might be specific to the XL2420T. When you turn on/off LightBoost, you can see that much of the LCD artifacts (99%+) completely or nearly completely disappear. The new-model 1ms monitors are good for nearly completely eliminating crosstalk between refreshes (remnant pixel persistence that hasn't completely disappeared before the next strobe backlight flash).

P.S. Thanks for your compliment! I do have to give due credit to esreality and TechNGaming too, but I'm the first to really popularize the feature, with my blog (Blur Busters) dedicated to motion blur.


----------



## SIDWULF

No glossy? that's to bad. Was looking for a new screen.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SIDWULF*
> 
> No glossy? that's to bad. Was looking for a new screen.


Just mod it or have it modded.


----------



## Monyet

It burns!!!!! The backs of my retinas are sore. I set up the three VG248QE's last night, unfortunately I'm still grappling with the problem of my "Active" displayport adapter not actually being active enough to drive the middle panel at higher than 60hz. Picking up a DP cable today.

I haven't calibrated anything yet but these things are so bright out of the box that I'm pretty sure I'll be comfortable with the Lighboost hack on all the time once I sort that out. I did enjoy the smoothness on the outside panels @ 120 and 144hz, although I thought things could still be smoother so hopefully the LB hack will address that. I didn't notice much gamma/colour shift when changing modes which was good.

Coming from 3x 22's" to 3x 24's, the only bummer is that my vesa arm is at its limits pusing the peripheral monitors to the edges and only allowing about 10 degress of angle towards me, this makes the uniformity problems much more apparent at the far edges.


----------



## dmikester1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Just mod it or have it modded.


Is there a tutorial online of how to do this? Is it difficult? How long does it take? How much do the parts cost?


----------



## Falkentyne

You know, if you like Tracefree 80 (and aren't/can't use lightboost), you can somewhat access TF values between 81 and 99 (sort of), even though the TF values you set in the OSD correspond to certain values in the service menu (00=00, 20=03, 40=06, 60=09, 80=0d, 100=0f), the values you actually set in the service menu seem to be based on gains off the OSD value and not the OSD value that would be shown in the service menu itself.

So if you set TF=80 (0d) and then change the service menu setting to 0f, it does NOT become 100 (you can test it for yourself) but seems to look like 82 or 84, according to the pixperan square box test. May or may not give you slightly better movement quality, depending on what you're playing.

Conversely, setting TF=100 (basically unusuable and shows up as 0f) and then lowering the service menu setting to "06" somehow manages to seem slightly LESS smooth than TF 80, while having a more obvious inverse ghost trail. Might be worth playing around with.

Also for those who like TF 60 instead of 80, you can try TF 60 (09) then change the 09 to 0f and check the results for yourself.

Enter the service menu by pressing the power on button with the menu button held down. You know you did it right if the Asus logo does not appear.


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monyet*
> 
> It burns!!!!! The backs of my retinas are sore. I set up the three VG248QE's last night, unfortunately I'm still grappling with the problem of my "Active" displayport adapter not actually being active enough to drive the middle panel at higher than 60hz. Picking up a DP cable today.
> 
> I haven't calibrated anything yet but these things are so bright out of the box that I'm pretty sure I'll be comfortable with the Lighboost hack on all the time once I sort that out. I did enjoy the smoothness on the outside panels @ 120 and 144hz, although I thought things could still be smoother so hopefully the LB hack will address that. I didn't notice much gamma/colour shift when changing modes which was good.
> 
> Coming from 3x 22's" to 3x 24's, the only bummer is that my vesa arm is at its limits pusing the peripheral monitors to the edges and only allowing about 10 degress of angle towards me, this makes the uniformity problems much more apparent at the far edges.


iirc I read somewhere in this thread that display port doesnt support the lightboost since you're saying you're going to buy a DP cable. I don't know if that was actually true but I figured I should bring it up


----------



## bsrz

so now the asus vg248qe has been out for a while - what do you guys think - is it ultra smooth and - what are the colours like - I know its a tn pannel but If I chip in the extra money and buy a spydr4pro or what not will they be great colours, just not as good as ips compared to all the outer tn monitors out there??


----------



## PiERiT

Is it just me, or does the provided ICC file do absolutely nothing?

I know how to use an ICC file -- I have three that I'm comparing. But no profile and the provided ICC look the same, both in terms of the naked eye and the curve in MCW. But some people reported it made the color better?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> iirc I read somewhere in this thread that display port doesnt support the lightboost since you're saying you're going to buy a DP cable. I don't know if that was actually true but I figured I should bring it up


Actually LightBoost worked over DisplayPort if you can do 120 Hz DP.
It even works in portrait mode (normally not 3DVision compatible); you may have to initialize through the standard method (first LightBoost activation needed only) such as the INF file or 3D Vision method... then you can move the monitor to a nonstandard configuration (e.g. portrait surround, DisplayPort cable, etc. If using a non-standard configuration you then can use a non-3D-Vision method of enabling LightBoost (e.g. ToastyX CRU.exe using custom resolution of Vertical Total of 1147 or 1149)). If you unplug your monitor (power disconnected), you need to repeat your steps to re-enable LightBoost for use during non-standard configurations.


----------



## Seadweller23

For those of you who have difficulty getting the ICC files to work, PC Montiors has an excellent step by step guide:

http://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows

Sea


----------



## kiwilad

Ok, so i followed the instructions below, to a letter, and i just wanted to know, how can you check that LB is on while in 120hz? Does LB turn off if you switch it back to 144hz? So, with this, LB is always on when in 120hz, gaming or not? Can I adjust LB? where? and to what? setting? Thankjs in advance, quite new at this.

New Simple Method Of Enabling LightBoost on 120 Hz Monitors

Supported: BENQ XL2411T, XL2420T / ASUS VG248QE, VG278H, VG278HE / Acer HN274H

1. Download the ToastyX Custom Resolution Utility
2. Run CRU.exe
3. Under "Detailed Resolutions", click "Add"
4. Enter the numbers found in the screenshot.
(Most important: Make sure Vertical Total is 1149. You need an nVidia Geforce card)
5. Click OK, and reboot.
6. LightBoost should now be enabled automatically when you switch to 1920x1080 at 120Hz


----------



## shedokan

Switch to 1920X1080 (Obviously, your native resolution) and set it to 120Hz instead of 144Hz then run CRU and do everything as in the picture I posted then reboot. (CRU will write you to do so)

If your asking what happens if I keep it on 144Hz before entering CRU or what happens in case you change to 144Hz, I dont know


----------



## kiwilad

so i just run the program, apply the parameters you provided and it runs lightboost evrytime i use 120hz?


----------



## shedokan

LB should stick right after yes, why would you change your refresh at any point in time anyway?

It doesnt mean you are forced to game on 1080p tho, LB still works with every resolution


----------



## bebimbap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> Ok, so i followed the instructions below, to a letter, and i just wanted to know, how can you check that LB is on while in 120hz? Does LB turn off if you switch it back to 144hz? So, with this, LB is always on when in 120hz, gaming or not? Can I adjust LB? where? and to what? setting? Thankjs in advance, quite new at this.
> 
> New Simple Method Of Enabling LightBoost on 120 Hz Monitors
> 
> Supported: BENQ XL2411T, XL2420T / ASUS VG248QE, VG278H, VG278HE / Acer HN274H
> 
> 1. Download the ToastyX Custom Resolution Utility
> 2. Run CRU.exe
> 3. Under "Detailed Resolutions", click "Add"
> 4. Enter the numbers found in the screenshot.
> (Most important: Make sure Vertical Total is 1149. You need an nVidia Geforce card)
> 5. Click OK, and reboot.
> 6. LightBoost should now be enabled automatically when you switch to 1920x1080 at 120Hz


does this run on DP also?


----------



## shedokan

Today I was just browsing the internet and my screen went off for 2 seconds and there was this USB-plug unplugg sound(?) and then it came back?

Why would it make USB sound and screen go off? Is it something to worry about?


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Yes, you can calibrate LightBoost color quality via the nVidia Control Panel. It looks much better when calibrated well; you want to use the http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/ test patterns, especially the Black Level and Contrast patterns. It can take an hour to get everything correct. Before you calibrate, do set an ASUS to about 90% Contrast in OSD. (Or if you got an XL2411T, set it to 65% contrast). Any higher and the white levels clips. The rest of calibrating can be done via nVidia Control Panel to make colors look better.


i'm not speaking about the lightboost.

I means the GAMMA SETTING that in the Asus OSD is not there, so i'm asking if setting by Control Panel instead OSD is the same or different.


----------



## Falkentyne

Got this working on my Radeon 7970 by using my Laptop's 570m as a surrogate withi a DVI to HDMI adapter (and boy did the NV drivers ever NOT want to cooperate).

Somethiing worth noting:
The VG248 (in service mode) had the PanelSSC value change from 30 to 0, when in 3d lightboost mode activated, and it was back at 30 in other refresh rates without 3D.
Don't know if that means anything...


----------



## shedokan

My monitor goes off for 1 second and I hear the USB unplug-plug sound and after a sec its back, why would I hear the USB sound?

Has anyone had this? It happens to me like once in 4days or something lol, just for a sec


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiwilad*
> 
> Ok, so i followed the instructions below, to a letter, and i just wanted to know, how can you check that LB is on while in 120hz? Does LB turn off if you switch it back to 144hz? So, with this, LB is always on when in 120hz, gaming or not? Can I adjust LB? where? and to what? setting? Thankjs in advance, quite new at this.
> 
> New Simple Method Of Enabling LightBoost on 120 Hz Monitors


UPDATE: This simplet method works only if the monitor has ever been initialized into 3D Vision mode at least once in its lifetime (and it hasn't been unplugged since). The more reliable way of enabling LightBoost is still the LightBoost HOWTO

- Yes, switching to 144 Hz turns off LightBoost
- You can check LB is on by displaying your monitor's OSD menus and seeing the "LightBoost" setting being unlocked
(You can also open a bright window and wave your hand across it -- your hand wave should look stroboscopic, as LightBoost is a refresh-synchronized strobe backlight)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bebimbap*
> 
> does this run on DP also?


Yes, it does. As long as you're able to do 1920x1080p 120Hz regular, it will also do LightBoost 120Hz.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Got this working on my Radeon 7970 by using my Laptop's 570m as a surrogate withi a DVI to HDMI adapter (and boy did the NV drivers ever NOT want to cooperate).


Great to hear you got Radeon LightBoost working. It will keep working on VG248QE's on Radeon's (once initialized by a surrogate nVidia system; even laptops) provided you don't unplug the power cable of your monitor.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> i'm not speaking about the lightboost.
> I means the GAMMA SETTING that in the Asus OSD is not there, so i'm asking if setting by Control Panel instead OSD is the same or different.


If there is no gamma setting but you should change between modes (e.g. Theater, Game, Sports, Text) -- that will adjust the gamma to the territory you prefer. Then do the rest of your gamma calibration via either "Windows 8 Display Calibration", or "nVidia Control Panel" or a third-party adjustment program.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> i'm not speaking about the lightboost.
> 
> I means the GAMMA SETTING that in the Asus OSD is not there, so i'm asking if setting by Control Panel instead OSD is the same or different.


Setting gamma in the OSD, for monitors with such settings, adjusts the monitor's gamma curve without upsetting contrast or shade range. Adjusting gamma in the GPU driver modifies the GPU's output instead and reduces shade range and contrast in the process. It isn't really the same at all but in this case it's the only option other than using an ICC profile (covered in my review). As Mark pointed out the different Splendid presets will also alter gamma alongside various other variables. However; none really give a particularly desirable gamma tracking unless you're after visibility over 'realism'.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Adjusting gamma in the GPU driver modifies the GPU's output instead and reduces shade range and contrast in the process.


Yes, I've really noticed this effect in Lagom Gradient. Banding disjoints appear when adjusting nVidia Control Panel gamma.

I did notice that it performs better on some monitors, because of bigger-bitspace LUT's such as 10-bit LUT's. Your video games are in 8-bit channel color anyway (24-bit at 8-bit per channel). So I get to keep all 8-bit color (which majority of games and Windows use), even when adjusting nVidia Control Panel, I don't see banding disjoints appearing on my BENQ XL2411T connected via dual-link DVI to my GTX 680 when I adjust nVidia gamma; so apparently it's using greater-than-8bit LUT's in this config. But this can be monitor-specific and graphics-card-specific, and the panel needs to be able to support it. So bonus to the XL2411T (and probably by extension, VG248QE, the same panel) for supporting at least 10bit LUT's to overcome a little bit of the software gamma adjustment limitation...


----------



## th3illusiveman

How does this thing do in Pix per an without light boost? Any ghosting/ trailing behind the car?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> How does this thing do in Pix per an without light boost? Any ghosting/ trailing behind the car?


Yes, some ASUS TraceFree settings are somewhat nasty sometimes, you need to tweak it to make it look the best to your eyes. Trace Free 60 looks best, though some people prefer Trace Free 40 or 80.

Personally, I keep LightBoost enabled at all times, and not worry about ghosting/coronas/blur. There's absolutely no visible trace at regular arms-length viewing distance -- it's CRT clear (and occasionally better in some ways due to lack of CRT green phosphor ghosting, especially at OSD LightBoost=50% or lower, if you are gaming in a dark room). I find I'm far more sensitive to the motion blur aspect than the slight reduction in contrast. Some may only prefer LightBoost during games, while others may prefer color above all else.


----------



## shedokan

The difference between 144Hz and 120Hz LB in PixPerAn is ridiculous, with LB you can read at 30 without too much trouble while at 144Hz non LB good luck reading past 13-14


----------



## th3illusiveman

i don't want to get an nvidia card, i'm rather liking my 7970 but not so my BenQ. If this 144Hz has minimal ghosting and trailing (similar to the Samsung 120hz panels) then i'd be very interested in it.


----------



## senna89

The reviews of this monitors says about an EXTREME DIRTY AG COATING, specially during showing whites.


----------



## shedokan

Some people like it and some dont, I had the Samsung 700D before and even tho the colors were awesome I didnt like the glossy panel


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The reviews of this monitors says about an EXTREME DIRTY AG COATING, specially during showing whites.


Not really, the dell u2412m ag coating is dirty the vg248 not so much.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> The reviews of this monitors says about an EXTREME DIRTY AG COATING, specially during showing whites.


Which review says that?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Yes, I've really noticed this effect in Lagom Gradient. Banding disjoints appear when adjusting nVidia Control Panel gamma.
> 
> I did notice that it performs better on some monitors, because of bigger-bitspace LUT's such as 10-bit LUT's. Your video games are in 8-bit channel color anyway (24-bit at 8-bit per channel). So I get to keep all 8-bit color (which majority of games and Windows use), even when adjusting nVidia Control Panel, I don't see banding disjoints appearing on my BENQ XL2411T...


The effect is more pronounced on the desktop (outside of games), that's definitely worth pointing out. Games like to use their own gamma settings as well and some will actually suffer once the GPU LUT is altered from its native values (by ICC or GPU driver). This can lead to certain closely matched shades lacking the appropriate distinctiveness but it doesn't always induce distinct banding. Relatively slight adjustments aren't particularly problematic either. On a monitor like the VG248QE you also have strange gamma curve shaping to contend with. With TN panels like that it's more about getting a pleasing image than an accurate one though.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Which review says that?


kitguru and pcmonitors


----------



## MenacingTuba

Pre-calibration I'm not seeing any banding on my VG248QE either, which is a big step up from the VG236H which showed banding as well as an obvious green tint in the Lagom Gradient Banding and Black Level test. Mine has less of a pink tint (Standard Mode) vs. the VG236H's green tint (Standard mode). Gamma @60hz is pretty close between both, but the gamma is significantly lowered when using 120hz/Light Boost and 144hz.

I wish it was glossy!


From =DEAD='s review

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/52398_5/CRT_Style._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_ASUS_VG248QE.html#19


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*


very hard ?


----------



## shedokan

Guys no1 knows about this odd issue I posted here alrdy?

Everything is working flawlessly once in 3days or something the monitor goes OFF for *1 second* and comes back. Happens just once and makes a USB unplug-plug sound? What is this?


----------



## PCM2

What connection are you using? That noise indicates the video cable disconnecting and then connecting again. It would do this if it is loose or possibly if there is some issue with the port on the GPU or monitor.


----------



## shedokan

Perhaps thats because the cable somewhat bents as its very close to the wall, I'll look into it thanks


----------



## gzboli

Compared to the Dell 2410 at work, the VG248's AG doesn't seem so bad. However, it was distracting during movies + TV so I ended up removing it.


----------



## VinDoe

I have this monitor and a single 7970. Ive been looking for a clear answer to my question and havent really found what im looking for.

If I have my hz under the monitor properties have to be set to the same as what you have in game, ie.

In bf3 I have the monitor set to 120hz and the in game res set to 1920x1080 @120hz.. im getting an avg of about 75-80 fps but goes up to around 110. My gpu stays at 99% and my temps stay around 70c.
Is this normal?

Can I leave my monitor at 120hz and lower the in game hz or do they have to be the same?

At 120hz do I have to have a steady 120fps?

So confused.. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VinDoe*
> 
> I have this monitor and a single 7970. Ive been looking for a clear answer to my question and havent really found what im looking for.
> 
> If I have my hz under the monitor properties have to be set to the same as what you have in game, ie.
> 
> In bf3 I have the monitor set to 120hz and the in game res set to 1920x1080 @120hz.. im getting an avg of about 75-80 fps but goes up to around 110. My gpu stays at 99% and my temps stay around 70c.
> Is this normal?
> 
> Can I leave my monitor at 120hz and lower the in game hz or do they have to be the same?
> 
> At 120hz do I have to have a steady 120fps?
> 
> So confused.. any help would be appreciated.


the 120hz is just the refresh rate, your games don't have to have to run at 120 frames per second to utilize it, as long as they are over 60 you will see the benefit, just don't enable vsync in games that are running below 120hz, unless you use dynamic vsync in Radeon pro


----------



## GarTheConquer

^this

Your monitor/game settings being set to 120Hz just means that it can display a maximum of 120FPS.
It doesn't matter what your in game FPS is, just that if you are getting less than 60FPS, there will be no difference between a 60 or 120Hz display.

If you want the smoothest experience possible, try to lower the demanding graphics settings to boost your FPS to 120.

Excerpt from http://augustapcrepair.wordpress.com/2011/11/11/battlefield-3-game-optimization-settings-tweaks/

"Turn Off Motion Blur
If you do not have a dual core gpu, turn "Motion Blur" off. Good idea to turn this off anyway.

Turn HBOA settings Off
Turn MSAA to lower settings OR OFF completely.
MSAA is the culprit in everyone's chugging fps issues. "The people who tested this game at Hard OCP noticed, with their settings on ultra, putting even 2x MSAA dropped their fps from 60 to about 30 on a single GPU card."

"Shadows" set to medium or lower
Antialias Post - set to Medium or Low
Antialias Deferred - turn OFF
Lower in game screen resolution
Lower in game overall video settings"


----------



## mrod

I just picked this monitor up and was wondering if anyone has some settings they would like to share ?


----------



## GarTheConquer

My eyes are very photo sensitive so I have mine set to

Brightness 25
Contrast 25
RGB 100/100/75

for use in a dark room.

Edit: These are non lightboost settings.


----------



## masterkaj

I just calibrated my display with the iDisplay Pro. It definitely is not perfect, but is 100x better than the stock setup. Got it to 6540k, 119 cd/m2, and an average dE of 2.63.

Here is the ICC file:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dvdhgbbhks5xhpz

Set LB to 10 and contrast to 100.


----------



## dakU

Is there any way to get LB to work on 7970s?


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dakU*
> 
> Is there any way to get LB to work on 7970s?


Negative, but we can hope for the future.


----------



## CornellEngineer

To anyone who has removed the AG coating on their ASUS monitor and not replaced it with anything to protect the underlying polarizer...have you cleaned your display since doing this, and if so, do you do anything special? I've read that the polarizer layer is not quite as fragile as many of us may have thought (once the matte is successfully removed), and that if one uses a little care and common sense (like not cleaning it when the display is still hot) routine cleaning is really not that big a deal. Just one example...

http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showpost.php?p=11913448&postcount=43

I have no intention of doing this right off. My unit just shipped today and it would be nice to use it for a few weeks before I break it.


----------



## Miller31

Thanks alot masterkaj for taking the time looks great here best ICC file yet for LB very clear now


----------



## masterkaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miller31*
> 
> Thanks alot masterkaj for taking the time looks great here best ICC file yet for LB very clear now


Lol, I literally just bought this calibrator to fix the ugly settings in lightboost. I've also calibrated all my other monitors, and my 2 TV's. It's a cool little tool. If anyone has a request for a certain calibration (IE LB 50 or 100) I can make those as well. I find that LB10 and contrast 100 is plenty bright for me.

On a separate note: I was reading around about GPU vs Display scaling and which one causes the most input lag. What settings do you guys use in the nvidia control panel?


----------



## Yahar

Which one has faster PWM dimming in non-LB mode? Asus vg248QE or Benq Xl2411T?


----------



## PCM2

Same panel, same PWM circuit. They are the same.


----------



## Ceaseless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masterkaj*
> 
> If anyone has a request for a certain calibration (IE LB 50 or 100) I can make those as well.


I would like to request an LB50 calibration.


----------



## hamzatm

Thanks for the calibrations! This is the first lightboost enabled calibration I've found tbh, good job









Although it isn't very suited to my Xl2411T, stuff looks a bit too green - does anyone know of a colour profile for the benq at 10% lightboost?


----------



## Ceaseless

For some reason, certain games reset the calibration and gives the message "the devices pages has been refreshed due to a hardware change". No matter what, it won't stay put in particular games like Lost Planet 2 and Just Cause 2.


----------



## CornellEngineer

I was really hoping that this monitor could do 1:1 pixel mapping at 120/144 Hz...or at a minimum be able to overscan at the higher refresh rates. But after downloading the manual yesterday it appears that the best this display can do is overscan in HDMI only. Bummer.

Is there some technical reason why pixel mapping and/or overscanning in DVI/DP modes is difficult or impossible to do? I only started studying up on monitors just recently so there is still a lot about the technology I don't yet fully understand...

http://pixelmapping.wikispaces.com/Pixel+mapping+explained

Not all of us have 2 or 3 GTX 690s in their rigs. I was thinking that maybe pixel mapping might give a user another knob to turn to get more FPS if he needed it (ie, trade off a little resolution to get a little more performance), but it seems that this is not an option on this new ASUS monitor.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quick Question,

Will lightboost work with amd cards? i currently have two 7950's in my system. I just got done ordering one yesterday, waiting for it to arrive. If not, anyone know which ICC profile is the best for amd cards? Thanks


----------



## PCM2

There is an ICC profile you can use on our review (see first post). LightBoost is an Nvidia-specific feature and can't be enabled on a system with only an AMD GPU.


----------



## Falkentyne

It can't be ENABLED on an AMD system (yet). However the monitor can be transfer plugged to an AMD system after it has been activated on a Geforce system

Once someone can find out HOW the nvidia drivers are activating lightboost, someone can write a wrapper for it that tricks the monitor.


----------



## Lazer32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gheist*
> 
> Good on you, I'll do the same later, maybe it'll put a little fire under their ass if they get more reports about it.
> 
> Maybe someone with a VG278HE could test Amazon Instant Video on 144hz to see if this hypothesis has any merit?


I have the QE and I also have the static death problem. I have only encountered it when Amazon Instant Video is open as you've said. It is quite annoying, I think I'm going to just flip down my refresh to 120hz when I decide to watch Amazon Instant Videos.


----------



## mikemartinco

somewhere in the thread theres a fix for that or amazon said they acknowledged the issue and are working on a fix. hope i helped a little


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> There is an ICC profile you can use on our review (see first post). LightBoost is an Nvidia-specific feature and can't be enabled on a system with only an AMD GPU.


I looked at the first page, i dont see any ICC profile listed, am i looking in wrong place maybe?


----------



## PCM2

The link to the review is on the first page. Or if you type ASUS VG248QE review into Google.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

Anyone going to try a 5x1 setup with this monitor?


----------



## mrod

I've had this monitor for a week now and i have to say it is awsome


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrod*
> 
> I've had this monitor for a week now and i have to say it is awsome


Wait until you remove the matte film.


----------



## CallsignVega

Asus has real good quality control with these monitors. De-matted my 9th customers monitor and they have all had zero dead/stuck pixels.


----------



## TheSurroundGamr

How are you de-matteing?


----------



## Tunagoblin

I'm going to receive this monitor in a couple of days.
I am still using 4:3 CRT (1280x960 150Hz, 1600x1200 100Hz) and even until this day, I just could not stand any lcd monitors.
If I had FW900, I'd still be on CRT but my 13 year old Mitsubishi is well served...
It is going to be my first LCD and widescreen ever. I was waiting for this moment for the past 10 years.
Hopefully the 2D lightboost won't disappoint me...


----------



## Yahar

Going to go buy new monitor tomorrow locally, either this or benq xl2411T. Does anyone have any NUMBERS considering total input lag between the two monitors? I know they're pretty similar, but I would like to see the numbers myself if they exist. I know I would regret if I bought the one with higher input latency - even if it was minuscule.

Thank you!


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Going to go buy new monitor tomorrow locally, either this or benq xl2411T. Does anyone have any NUMBERS considering total input lag between the two monitors? I know they're pretty similar, but I would like to see the numbers myself if they exist. I know I would regret if I bought the one with higher input latency - even if it was minuscule.
> 
> Thank you!


You are wasting your time unfortunately - really you are. Not in the fact that you want the lowest possible input lag, but the fact that you want direct numbers comparing these monitors and want to let that influence your decision.

The real factor that should influence your decision is to go for whatever is available/cheaper where you live, which about a month ago meant if you are in EU get the XL2411T, and if you're stateside get the VG248QE.


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> You are wasting your time unfortunately - really you are. Not in the fact that you want the lowest possible input lag, but the fact that you want direct numbers comparing these monitors and want to let that influence your decision.
> 
> The real factor that should influence your decision is to go for whatever is available/cheaper where you live, which about a month ago meant if you are in EU get the XL2411T, and if you're stateside get the VG248QE.


Thanks, but I really don't care about the price nor the availibity.







I cannot compare the monitors without knowing the values and thus I cannot decide which to pick.

Is there any values about these monitors anywhere or do they simply not exist? Are everyone just assuming they're the same, because they share the same panel?


----------



## MenacingTuba

PC Monitors has values for both

http://pcmonitors.info/reviews


----------



## Yahar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> PC Monitors has values for both
> 
> http://pcmonitors.info/reviews


Hmm, thanks. All I could find is says XL2411T has smaller than 2ms, but VG248QE is just over 2ms. That's not very precise.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Only an oscilloscope can provide precise measurements and currently only PRAD.de uses one to measure input lag and they don't have either of these displays lined up to review in the next month.

Like their predecessors, the VG248QE and XL2411T have negligible input lag, end of sonnet. The BenQ has better colors, so, if money isn't a problem get the BenQ.


----------



## Yahar

Alright, thanks!


----------



## PCM2

Yeah you really don't need to worry about input lag on either of them. They both have very similar input lag - that is to say it is so low it is impossible to detect unless you're robotic.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> Only an oscilloscope can provide precise measurements and currently only PRAD.de uses one to measure input lag and they don't have either of these displays lined up to review in the next month.


LightBoost adds a slight bit of input lag when compared to Instant Mode. The question is how much (present consensus seems to be about 1 frame of input lag due to instant mode being disabled) If true and confirmed, it is technically possible other monitors may keep instant mode. This is possibly done using a very brief partial buffering (the length of pixel persistence, 1-2ms) and doing a slightly accelerated LCD scanout, due to the extended blanking interval between frames, needed to settle pixel persistence, to get clear LCD frames, before the strobe backlight flash, as seen in a high speed video). Samsungs are WAY worse in strobe mode (over 20ms lag), while I can't feel the input lag of LightBoost monitors. Especially when I use the tweak to disable Control+T, since that method has more input lag. Due to the faster human reaction times during fast motion due to LightBoost, some people who can't feel the input lag remarked it feels like there's less input lag with LightBoost than without, due to the better motion clarity.

Although it wasn't done for this purpose, TFTCentral does have an oscilloscope with photodiode, they posted their TFTCentral review:
TFTCentral's tests of LightBoost -- Motion Blur Reduction Backlights

For that article, they focussed on the motion blur elimination / stroboscopic science for this article, so I don't think they tested input lag though using this equipment; it was to generate some strobe graphs of the stroboscopic backlight; this article primarily focusses on motion blur. The numbers they have are nearly identical to the ones I measured using my oscillscope; with 2.4ms strobe lengths for LightBoost=100% and 1.5ms strobe lengths for LightBoost=10%. This is well within an error margin (approx +/- 0.1ms), as I independently measured 2.4ms for 100% and 1.4ms for 10% a few weeks ago.

Perhaps contact them and inquire about input lag measurements of LightBoost?


----------



## PainKiller89

can anyone hit me up with a good ICC profile they are using with amd cards?


----------



## PainKiller89

Anyone?


----------



## Arc0s

There is one here for amd scroll down a bit on the page:
http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe


----------



## PiERiT

I've been using the one from the pcmonitors.info review. Scroll down to the "ICC profiles" section.

http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

Edit: Damn, Arc0s beat me.


----------



## Arc0s

I winz!


----------



## senna89

with ICC installed the gamma issue is fixed ?


----------



## mironccr345

Wish the bezels were thinner, would be nice for Surround.


----------



## PainKiller89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> There is one here for amd scroll down a bit on the page:
> http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe


Thanks alot, after applying the ICC profile. Desktop is alot better, but i love playing games with theater mode. For some reason games look alot better with theater mode on.


----------



## shedokan

I changed the brightness/contrast in RGB my nvidia driver and when the comp boots into desktop its like going default but after a sec goes to the values I put, shouldnt these settings stick or thats how it is?


----------



## Jodiuh

Does this monitor flicker @ low brightness settings?


----------



## KEITHRH12

Just hooked mine up and I'm LOVING it!!!! WOW


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*
> 
> Does this monitor flicker @ low brightness settings?


Mine doesn't, but I think I'm not sensitive to those things


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Mine doesn't, but I think I'm not sensitive to those things


I play alot of BF3 and Crysis, what setting do you or anyone else suggest. Like I said in my last post, I just hooked it up yesterday.

Also what is a good brand of 3D glasses, is 3D worth it?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> I play alot of BF3 and Crysis, what setting do you or anyone else suggest. Like I said in my last post, I just hooked it up yesterday.
> 
> Also what is a good brand of 3D glasses, is 3D worth it?


I personally wouldn't bother with 3D, and I'm quite a multiplayer gamer. I tried 3D in Crysis 2, and it was... interesting but definitely didn't find it amazing or something I'd pay £70 for glasses to experience.

As for settings, I can't help you directly as I have the BenQ XL2411T (the exact same panel as this but with a different OSD and image processing etc). But have a look above there were some people asking about ICC/ICM colour profiles for this monitor, if you can find one of them definitely try installing it and then tweaking up the settings to your liking.

Also, if you have an Nvidia card then check out the lightboost trick. It works best if you can keep a minimum FPS of 100 in your games though (which may actually be difficult in BF3 and Crysis).


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> I personally wouldn't bother with 3D, and I'm quite a multiplayer gamer. I tried 3D in Crysis 2, and it was... interesting but definitely didn't find it amazing or something I'd pay £70 for glasses to experience.
> 
> As for settings, I can't help you directly as I have the BenQ XL2411T (the exact same panel as this but with a different OSD and image processing etc). But have a look above there were some people asking about ICC/ICM colour profiles for this monitor, if you can find one of them definitely try installing it and then tweaking up the settings to your liking.
> 
> Also, if you have an Nvidia card then check out the lightboost trick. It works best if you can keep a minimum FPS of 100 in your games though (which may actually be difficult in BF3 and Crysis).


Crysis 2 is a poor example of 3D implementation in a game. It isn't true stereoscopic 3D. Try Metro 2033 if you want to see true stereoscopic 3D - it is truly amazing on this monitor.


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Crysis 2 is a poor example of 3D implementation in a game. It isn't true stereoscopic 3D. Try Metro 2033 if you want to see true stereoscopic 3D - it is truly amazing on this monitor.


Got any tips on setting up the monitor?


----------



## littledonny

I use the 211 ICC from this thread (search the thread for 211) with some slight color tweaks, 55 brightness, 90 contrast, 50 saturation, 60 trace free. For lightboost, I set digital vibrance to 90%.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> with ICC installed the gamma issue is fixed ?


Can you help me ?


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Can you help me ?


Diddo


----------



## littledonny

The ICC plus the settings I listed above provide a much better picture quality that is similar to every other LCD I've owned. If you need help with installing the ICC, search this thread for instructions.


----------



## nuggabob

I was able to take apart the monitor and remove the film. I just left soaking paper towels while I slept. The film was super easy to get off and the difference is very noticeable. The colors are actually quite good for a TN panel. You guys should consider doing the same if the color quality is lacking.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> I was able to take apart the monitor and remove the film. I just left soaking paper towels while I slept. The film was super easy to get off and the difference is very noticeable. The colors are actually quite good for a TN panel. You guys should consider doing the same if the color quality is lacking.


Welcome to the glossy club!


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> I was able to take apart the monitor and remove the film. I just left soaking paper towels while I slept. The film was super easy to get off and the difference is very noticeable. The colors are actually quite good for a TN panel. You guys should consider doing the same if the color quality is lacking.


Can any one post some shoots with AG on and Off and compare how is the reflection in games please


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Can any one post some shoots with AG on and Off and compare how is the reflection in games please


+1 Rep

Yeah!!!!


----------



## Arc0s

Reflection will vary depending on room lighting. Check out this thread by vega for comparison:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> I've made a few profiles which are available here:
> 
> This one is meant for playing games and watching movies in 3D, so I set the color temperature to 7000k to compensate for the green tint of the 3D glasses
> 
> VG248QE 3D ICC (65 Contrast, maximum Lightboost)
> 
> This one is meant for 2D gaming with Light Boost.
> 
> VG248QE 2D Lightboost (Contrast 65, Lightboost 10%)


Lightboost Enabled (500:1 contrast ratio when lightboost is enabled vs. 1000:1 @60/120/144hz) with higher exposure. This image is fairly realistic, though it is a bit over exposed.


Lightboost disabled @144hz


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deadeye*
> 
> Can any one post some shoots with AG on and Off and compare how is the reflection in games please


----------



## Gummix

Hi,
I have now also a new VG248QE and i want to ask u which config is the best for gaming?
I find here so many calibrations and configs and i dont know which one i should choose....


----------



## Gummix

Plz guys, give me some Tipps...


----------



## AlvoAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gummix*
> 
> Hi,
> I have now also a new VG248QE and i want to ask u which config is the best for gaming?
> I find here so many calibrations and configs and i dont know which one i should choose....


Best advice I can give is to try as many as you can find until you come across one you really like. Really looking forward to mine being delivered! I should have it by next Thursday


----------



## Gummix

I wait for you, i am not very good in this things^^.
So plz post a good ICM and the OSD or GPU setup


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gummix*
> 
> I wait for you, i am not very good in this things^^.
> So plz post a good ICM and the OSD or GPU setup


Everything is already posted in this thread. Read it.


----------



## jeri

well it took me 2 days to read through all the 115 pages of this thread, followed by only one conclusion to buy this asus. 330€ and 2-3 weeks waiting from amazon in germany.


----------



## Makav3li

Finally got my replacement after returning my previous monitor for a stuck red pixel on black screen. This new one is better, it has a stuck greyish pixel on black screen. Doesn't bother me as much as the little red middle finger on the last one. I'm curious that you all seem to get perfect monitors. I am anal though, I would imagine there are some others on here with stuck pixels that just don't look for them.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Finally got my replacement after returning my previous monitor for a stuck red pixel on black screen. This new one is better, it has a stuck greyish pixel on black screen. Doesn't bother me as much as the little red middle finger on the last one. I'm curious that you all seem to get perfect monitors. I am anal though, I would imagine there are some others on here with stuck pixels that just don't look for them.


Wow man that sucks, mine came with zero stuck/dead pixels. Maybe replace it again, you know what they say third time's the charm.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> Finally got my replacement after returning my previous monitor for a stuck red pixel on black screen. This new one is better, it has a stuck greyish pixel on black screen. Doesn't bother me as much as the little red middle finger on the last one. I'm curious that you all seem to get perfect monitors. I am anal though, I would imagine there are some others on here with stuck pixels that just don't look for them.


Ya, some people are unlucky. I've been pretty lucky, removed the matte film on about 15 of these monitors and all have been pixel perfect. I check every single one thoroughly and know exactly what to look for.


----------



## mtbiker033

I want one of these so bad...


----------



## ice445

I just ordered mine, quite excited.


----------



## mrod

...


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Ya, some people are unlucky. I've been pretty lucky, removed the matte film on about 15 of these monitors and all have been pixel perfect. I check every single one thoroughly and know exactly what to look for.


Vega is there a change for you to make a video tutorial on how to remove AG Filter from VG248QE please


----------



## hamzatm

He already made a fully photographed guide on his thread


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> He already made a fully photographed guide on his thread


I think what he means is that he wants a specialized guide just for this monitor. I'm pretty sure Vega said he took the bezels and casing off to do it.


----------



## Arc0s

They are more or less the same, I did it on my Dell u2412m and the Asus vg248qe; they both disassembled pretty much the same way.


----------



## VindalooJim

Ok, I'm thinking of pulling the trigger on one of these or possibly even two to go with my VG278H.

Question is is it worth it? is this a good monitor?


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> They are more or less the same, I did it on my Dell u2412m and the Asus vg248qe; they both disassembled pretty much the same way.


How does u2412m look? was it hard to disassemble? I have this monitor right now using it for mostly photography stuff, had 120hz LG, going to Dell i did notice in increased input lag, but colors look way better on Dell, but that AG is so strong. Thinking of removing it, but also thinking if i do that, will it cause more problems in editing pictures.


----------



## Arc0s

The difference was very noticeable on the u2412m since the AG coating dell uses is very strong and grainy. Removing it made the image considerably better, especially the whites look pure and not grainy. I am very happy with this mod. In this thread they have more info:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others


----------



## Deadeye

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> The difference was very noticeable on the u2412m since the AG coating dell uses is very strong and grainy. Removing it made the image considerably better, especially the whites look pure and not grainy. I am very happy with this mod. In this thread they have more info:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others


Thanks







but reading about problems with polarize filter and glue left over, i just don'a the balls to do this


----------



## jeri

meeh still waiting for mine, damn easterholidays


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> meeh still waiting for mine, damn easterholidays


Mine should be here Wednesday. The schedule has been cleared past 2PM so I can play with it


----------



## ruimfine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yahar*
> 
> Going to go buy new monitor tomorrow locally, either this or benq xl2411T. Does anyone have any NUMBERS considering total input lag between the two monitors? I know they're pretty similar, but I would like to see the numbers myself if they exist. I know I would regret if I bought the one with higher input latency - even if it was minuscule.


Also will be good to see input lag in lightboost mode of asus and benq monitors.


----------



## Skylit

Did anyone recently have issues w/ the 144hz signal?

I've had my VG248QE since release and now have a critical issue where the 144hz setting basically "jumps" like its unstable.

Setting to 120hz corrects this issue, though I paid for 144hz monitor and want to utilize it's full capabilities. I actually wonder if that's why BenQ markets a so called similar or same panel as 120hz.


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Did anyone recently have issues w/ the 144hz signal?
> 
> I've had my VG248QE since release and now have a critical issue where the 144hz setting basically "jumps" like its unstable.
> 
> Setting to 120hz corrects this issue, though I paid for 144hz monitor and want to utilize it's full capabilities. I actually wonder if that's why BenQ markets a so called similar or same panel as 120hz.


Could ours be a Oc'd ver of the same panel?


----------



## shedokan

When I ran it at 144hz I never had this kind of issue


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> When I ran it at 144hz I never had this kind of issue


Nor do I, just wonder tho. i love this monitor!


----------



## hamzatm

The monitor is optimally rated at 120Hz, but supports 144Hz.

That said 144Hz shouldn't have any actual problems, I didn't have any with mine although nowadays its on lightboost 24/7


----------



## senna89

light boost in OSD is setted to 100 by default ?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> light boost in OSD is setted to 100 by default ?


Yes.

I just got mine, and holy crap this thing is amazing. It put my VH232H to shame in colors somehow. Makes it look piss tinted by comparison. 120Hz gaming (haven't tried 144 yet) is just godlike. So happy.


----------



## Monyet

Has anyone else noticed a lag when running in surround? I don't quite know how to explain it, but I've been playing a few different games, and it seems like my right monitor is playing catch-up with the other two. Say you look around in a 3rd person title, in 3D or 2D and with high frame rates, there is a noticeable delay of the right monitor getting to the same spot. This is happening with all the games I've played, 1st and 3rd person, strategy, etc.

I've also noticed that when running full screen 3d movies that this same monitor has a border flickering in and out if there is a window on that screen under the fullscreen movie player. To sum up, my right monitor is ruining my experience at present. I will swap the outputs tonight and see if it's present in a different setup to rule out the monitor as it could be the driver maybe..


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neoburai*
> 
> Awesome, thank you. I'll give these settings a shot when I get home later today.


erm u srsly using this profile? Oo its like 80red/ 30/30 b/g so no white at all..
got mine asus today, after 1 week thx amazon







doing the calib all by byself, thats what everyone should do for himself anyway imho.


----------



## hamzatm

Every screen is different, in some cases the profiles are spot on though, as I discovered personally.


----------



## jeri

my main question is, should i leave the monitor default and make all contrast/bright/color settings from nvidia menu? the windows calib tool had pretty good results, but nvidia settings seems to be a bit crispyer for me.


----------



## senna89

Do all you use the ICC profile when you setted the monitor ?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Do all you use the ICC profile when you setted the monitor ?


I didn't bother since most games ignore ICC profiles anyway. I just calibrated using the OSD. I used the same settings PCmonitor used in their review, and it's quite lovely.


----------



## jeri

which are?


----------



## jeri

jises, why like no one told something about the anglechanges, especially in color up/down... left/right i can live s ok, but up/down its like 10cm change and the color turns from white to grey/yellisch ****.. my old 6 years old syncmaster 226bw had better anglehandling


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> I didn't bother since most games ignore ICC profiles anyway. I just calibrated using the OSD. I used the same settings PCmonitor used in their review, and it's quite lovely.


Most games ignore ICC ?








Ignore also the setting by the Control Panel of Nvidia driver ?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> jises, why like no one told something about the anglechanges, especially in color up/down... left/right i can live s ok, but up/down its like 10cm change and the color turns from white to grey/yellisch ****.. my old 6 years old syncmaster 226bw had better anglehandling


This is just how TN panels are, you should have done your research.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Most games ignore ICC ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore also the setting by the Control Panel of Nvidia driver ?


Yes, many games take control of color calibration. That's why the only real way to do it is through the OSD.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> jises, why like no one told something about the anglechanges, especially in color up/down... left/right i can live s ok, but up/down its like 10cm change and the color turns from white to grey/yellisch ****.. my old 6 years old syncmaster 226bw had better anglehandling


As far as I know they're all like that, I presume you didn't notice on your syncmaster as its only 22"


----------



## jeri

no i mean, how can this still be the issue?? just bad.... and how an 6 almost 7 years old samsung sm226 be so much better at this??? i mean yea wow 120 /144 hz and so on, nice gaming but this... i know notebooks used to be so bad like 10 years ago, but this?







but whats the alternative? rolling with ips dell? waiting? how long? i dont realy care about the superduper crispy ips, i just wanna low input lag, 120hz and no angle issues.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> no i mean, how can this still be the issue?? just bad.... and how an 6 almost 7 years old samsung sm226 be so much better at this??? i mean yea wow 120 /144 hz and so on, nice gaming but this... i know notebooks used to be so bad like 10 years ago, but this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but whats the alternative? rolling with ips dell? waiting? how long? i dont realy care about the superduper crispy ips, i just wanna low input lag, 120hz and no angle issues.


Not possible, I'm afraid. I'm not sure how this is such a big deal for you anyway. Are you trying to use it in portrait mode or something? If you're looking at it straight on like you should be, then it's a non factor.


----------



## jeri

i do look straight, but even so i see the color at the top, then move my head 10 cm up or down and the color is just not what i should be... somehow i just cant deal with it right know.
ps: testing lb now, well white is whiter, but so is black no more black


----------



## jigglywiggly

I will read the thread more in depth later, but I'm having quite a few issues.

Plugged monitor in from my old vg236he (120hz monitor) and this monitor is detected as generic pnp monitor. 120/144hz did not show up.

I had to add them in the nvidia control panel, and at 144hz I get artifacts. I used cvt reduced blank timing to stop that. My dual link dvi cable probably is bad(not using included cable)

Also, I enabled 3dvision and set it to always. I launch the game and press ctrl + t but on the monitor, I can't enable lightboost, it's greyed out.


----------



## Monyet

I believe lightboost only works at 120hz Jigglywiggly.


----------



## shedokan

100Hz also, just higher input lag as far as I know.


----------



## jigglywiggly

I'm at 120hz though. When you guys hooked your monitor up was it recognized correctly? Mine doesn't for some reason. It's actually detected as a 1024x768 monitor that can do 240hz.
I have to force the resolution in the nvidia control panel. This is on a fresh install too.

I think it may be because I am going through a dual link dvi kvm switch, but I never had issues on my old vg236he


----------



## hamzatm

Use CRU tool to get it to the correct 120Hz setting

There is a post in this thread or in the Lightboost thread somewhere about.


----------



## dustinr26

Looking to upgrade to this from 3 samsung 2d surround 60hz monitors and wanting to know if I don't do lightboost trick is colors and look still good quality? Price and high refresh rate seem real good for getting 3 for surround again.


----------



## Swaggerfeld

In those games that override the Nvidia control panel colour calibration, is it imposible to correct for colour when using the lightboost hack?


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Use CRU tool to get it to the correct 120Hz setting
> 
> There is a post in this thread or in the Lightboost thread somewhere about.


I used the nvidia control panel to do 120hz. Thing is, when I enable stereoscopic it just says unsupported display mode, and even with the glasses 3d does not function. I don't have a secondary display either.

I'll see what happens with the other dual link dvi cable. If nothing, then I'll just try displayport.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> I used the nvidia control panel to do 120hz. Thing is, when I enable stereoscopic it just says unsupported display mode, and even with the glasses 3d does not function. I don't have a secondary display either.
> 
> I'll see what happens with the other dual link dvi cable. If nothing, then I'll just try displayport.


Before trying displayport, install the monitor driver. See if that helps.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> I used the nvidia control panel to do 120hz. Thing is, when I enable stereoscopic it just says unsupported display mode, and even with the glasses 3d does not function. I don't have a secondary display either.
> 
> I'll see what happens with the other dual link dvi cable. If nothing, then I'll just try displayport.


There are very specific clock settings required for 120Hz to work properly (aka it isn't just any 120Hz that will work), you need to ensure you get everything exactly right. If you haven't used CRU with those specific timings posted earlier somewhere, I'd highly advise to try that first.


----------



## jigglywiggly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Before trying displayport, install the monitor driver. See if that helps.


I installed the driver, and it's correctly recognized in the device manager now. In windows it just calls it display device on DVI.
Also showing the same old 240hz at 1024x768.

I'll try CRU.
EDIT: It's on page 10(the timings), but the problem is, CRU doesn't even see my monitor.
I've never had problems with it before.

This is a fresh install of Windows too.

My displayport idea won't work. My computer is in the closet and about 20ft away. They don't make 25ft displayport 1.2 cables =/

Right now I am using a belkin dual link dvi kvm, and then a gender changer connected to a 15ft dual link dvi cable. It's a pretty shoddy setup, but it does 120hz without artifacts. It can't do 144hz, but it does it fine with it set to CVT reduced blanking. Still, I didn't have any issues on my old vg236he.

EDIT: swapped to this cable all works now








http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005B7EVPC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## senna89

reducing the lightboost by OSD the brightness will reduce ?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> reducing the lightboost by OSD the brightness will reduce ?


Yep. It's a tradeoff.

I use LightBoost 50% personally.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jigglywiggly*
> 
> I installed the driver, and it's correctly recognized in the device manager now. In windows it just calls it display device on DVI.
> Also showing the same old 240hz at 1024x768.


Hello,

I've added a link to surround LightBoost instructions as a link within my LightBoost HOWTO.
It links to this HardForum post:
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039773391&postcount=1212

This is a must-read for 3-monitor surround LightBoost users.


----------



## senna89

edit


----------



## jderbs

I've got two samsung s23a950d monitors and enjoyed them a lot. However, I have recently rearranged the room and now these glossy screens are giving me unbearable glare to the point that I want to get rid of them. I'm extremely interested in these Asus monitors, but I have a few questions.

1) How is the anti-glare matte screen?
2) I would buy three of these because I plan on doing surround/eyefinity in the future. Are the viewing angles good enough for that?

I'm not too worried about the colors out of the box because I have a spyder4elite and would calibrate them out of the box. I don't do any photo editing or anything of that sort... just gaming and basic web browsing/e-mail stuff.

Thanks


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> I've got two samsung s23a950d monitors and enjoyed them a lot. However, I have recently rearranged the room and now these glossy screens are giving me unbearable glare to the point that I want to get rid of them. I'm extremely interested in these Asus monitors, but I have a few questions.
> 
> 1) How is the anti-glare matte screen?
> 2) I would buy three of these because I plan on doing surround/eyefinity in the future. Are the viewing angles good enough for that?
> 
> I'm not too worried about the colors out of the box because I have a spyder4elite and would calibrate them out of the box. I don't do any photo editing or anything of that sort... just gaming and basic web browsing/e-mail stuff.
> 
> Thanks


The anti glare is pretty much spot on. I never see any form of glare whatsoever. Playing with the room flooded with sunlight still offers a crisp experience. And the viewing angles should be fine for a 3 screen setup. Just make sure you have the desk space, I know I don't.


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> The anti glare is pretty much spot on. I never see any form of glare whatsoever. Playing with the room flooded with sunlight still offers a crisp experience. And the viewing angles should be fine for a 3 screen setup. Just make sure you have the desk space, I know I don't.


Got plenty of desk space for it. Thanks for the response... gonna be ordering 3 today!


----------



## beastmith

GUYS OMG! So I had this monitor for more than two months now. A couple of weeks ago I notice that I now have a blue dead pixel or maybe a stuck pixel on my screen. That couple weeks ago, I thought the blue pixel was only showing on black background or any dark images but it shows up on blue background also, except now it's a black pixel on blue images. I love this monitor, how do I fix this!?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> GUYS OMG! So I had this monitor for more than two months now. A couple of weeks ago I notice that I now have a blue dead pixel or maybe a stuck pixel on my screen. That couple weeks ago, I thought the blue pixel was only showing on black background or any dark images but it shows up on blue background also, except now it's a black pixel on blue images. I love this monitor, how do I fix this!?


Give this a try, maybe it fixes the problem.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/


----------



## beastmith

Here's a two images showing this dead/stuck pixel.

Black background:


Blue background:


----------



## beastmith

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Give this a try, maybe it fixes the problem.
> 
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/best-software-solutions-to-fix-a-stuck-pixel-on-your-lcd-monitor/


will it make it worse? O.O

I tried using UDPixel a couple weeks ago. Tried it for a couple of hours, but at that time I didn't see a dead/stuck pixel on a Blue background (or I may have not noticed it).

The only time I really notice it is when I try to find it LOL but it really bugs me!


----------



## ice445

That panel needs to be rma'd.


----------



## jderbs

Just got my 3 monitors... no dead/stuck pixels and very minimal backlight bleeding. Very happy so far!

Quick questions though

1) Should I calibrate with my sypder4 with lightboost on?
2) Google chrome now has a white boarder around it... anyway to get rid of that?


----------



## Shogon

I'm so stuck on 3 of these monitors in portrait display, or the overlord monitor with the overclocked panel. The overlord would be cheaper, though I've already used a U2711 and while the resolution is nice, lightboost is amazing in BF3/Counter Strike.


----------



## jderbs

As long as I see 3D Mode when I hit menu on the Asus VG248QE I'm good right?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> As long as I see 3D Mode when I hit menu on the Asus VG248QE I'm good right?


yep


----------



## paleh0rse14

Alright, I just pulled the trigger on one of these displays tonight... looking forward to reading these 122 pages before it shows up on Monday. I'm running two AMD 7870 Myst Edition (XT) in Crossfire -- latest beta drivers -- so I won't be able to mess with lightboost or 3D.

I'm in it purely for the 144Hz!









That said, are there any pointers you guys can give me that I might miss somewhere along the line reading this thread? Anything I should know before I enjoy plug it in?


----------



## shedokan

*Anything I should know before I enjoy plug it in?*

That you can still get LB to work if you plug it to nvidia card once


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Alright, I just pulled the trigger on one of these displays tonight... looking forward to reading these 122 pages before it shows up on Monday. I'm running two AMD 7870 Myst Edition (XT) in Crossfire -- latest beta drivers -- so I won't be able to mess with lightboost or 3D.
> 
> I'm in it purely for the 144Hz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, are there any pointers you guys can give me that I might miss somewhere along the line reading this thread? Anything I should know before I enjoy plug it in?


Make sure to install the driver.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> *Anything I should know before I enjoy plug it in?*
> 
> That you can still get LB to work if you plug it to nvidia card once


Wait... what? Are you saying that if I use an Nvidia card to set it up, I can swap my AMD cards back in and LB would still work?!


----------



## FlipBack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Wait... what? Are you saying that if I use an Nvidia card to set it up, I can swap my AMD cards back in and LB would still work?!


As long as you don't unplug the monitor from the wall, I believe.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipBack*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Wait... what? Are you saying that if I use an Nvidia card to set it up, I can swap my AMD cards back in and LB would still work?!
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you don't unplug the monitor from the wall, I believe.
Click to expand...

Is there a write-up on that somewhere? That's the first I've heard of it.

What's the cheapest nvidia card with lightboost?


----------



## Skylit

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-vg248qe-summary.html?c=1&id=695

Prad preview is available for purchase, otherwise gotta wait till june.

Translated: "Asus VG248QE : Monitor the fastest ever tested in PRAD test lab"


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-vg248qe-summary.html?c=1&id=695
> 
> Prad preview is available for purchase, otherwise gotta wait till june.
> 
> Translated: "Asus VG248QE : Monitor the fastest ever tested in PRAD test lab"


What exactly are they trying to sell there? The review text? lol...


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Is there a write-up on that somewhere? That's the first I've heard of it.


It's true







search the LB zero motion thread.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Is there a write-up on that somewhere? That's the first I've heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> search the LB zero motion thread.
Click to expand...

Right on, thanks, will do!


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Is there a write-up on that somewhere? That's the first I've heard of it.
> 
> What's the cheapest nvidia card with lightboost?


ati lightboost hack works only with samsung leds afaik.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> only works with samsung monitors afaik.


No, it works on all of them (the start with nvidia card then switch to AMD setup thing)


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Is there a write-up on that somewhere? That's the first I've heard of it.
> 
> What's the cheapest nvidia card with lightboost?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlipBack*
> 
> As long as you don't unplug the monitor from the wall, I believe.


im kinda struggeling with my lightboost atm. already posted the prob in the off lightboost thread. it disables everytime i turn the pc off and start the next day. i have to run the whole enabling operation again. tried with just hack+27 samsung installing and only cru's custom resolution. just wont stick.


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> No, it works on all of them (the start with nvidia card then switch to AMD setup thing)


well in that case, why not buy invidia and stick with it? Oo but if my lightboost would 'stick' and not disable itself, i would sell my gtx670 and try 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> well in that case, why not buy invidia and stick with it? Oo but if my lightboost would 'stick' and not disable itself, i would sell my gtx670 and try 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970.


The point of that issue is getting lightboost to work on AMD computers for those who already have a high end AMD card and don't want to/can't switch for whatever reason. USE YOUR BRAINZ


----------



## jeri

yeayeah, i missunderstood it. im glad that you use yours!


----------



## paleh0rse14

What's the absolute cheapest nvidia card with lightboost?


----------



## NJsFinest24

Ordered my Asus monitor yesterday and it will be here on Monday. Cant wait to set it up and see this baby in action.


----------



## shedokan

What contrast do you guys use with LB?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> What contrast do you guys use with LB?


I'm using 90 contrast at 50% lightboost.


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Here's a two images showing this dead/stuck pixel.
> 
> Black background:
> 
> 
> Blue background:


I've gone through 2 monitors and each has had a stuck pixel. The first one was red on black, the one I have now is gray on black. I decided to keep it as it's not that noticeable. According to the manufacturers warranty these are both "good" panels. They need to have many stuck pixels to fail qc. I suspect that if others tested their panels with software like udpixel and checked all the colored screens they would also find they have some pixel defects.


----------



## 428cobra

mine should be here tuesday cant wait


----------



## senna89

what is the contrast set by default ? 80 ?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> what is the contrast set by default ? 80 ?


Yes.


----------



## senna89

Using Lightboost setted to 10 compared to disable are there less flickering ?


----------



## paleh0rse14

OK, mine showed up tonight. First reaction: Looks "OK" after tweaking the settings on the monitor itself and then using Win7 calibration. I know my gamma is still off a bit, but not as much as some folks have been reporting. (it's close to 1.8 on the Lagom test screen).

That said, when this thing is set for 144Hz, the idle temps on my primary video card jump from 33C to 52C.... DOHHH!!

Thank god my new water systems are showing up later in the week...









EDIT: The good news is that my max GPU temps in BF3 only climbed about 5C @ 144Hz -- from 66C to 71C -- and MY GAWD THIS THING LOOKS GOOD IN A GAME!!!


----------



## indust

Can't seem to enable 144hz.
I'm using the DVI-D cord provided, tried reinstalling my video card drivers (AMD Radeon 7950), made sure I had the current drivers for the monitor, and checked both Catalyst and Windows settings.

Any suggestions?

http://i4.minus.com/iPoEKxv3bKsQq.png


----------



## NMunro

Can you do this Lightboost 2D hack thing with an XL2420T?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indust*
> 
> Can't seem to enable 144hz.
> I'm using the DVI-D cord provided, tried reinstalling my video card drivers (AMD Radeon 7950), made sure I had the current drivers for the monitor, and checked both Catalyst and Windows settings.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> http://i4.minus.com/iPoEKxv3bKsQq.png


Have you tried rebooting with just the Asus hooked up? (disconnecting your second display)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indust*
> 
> Can't seem to enable 144hz.
> I'm using the DVI-D cord provided, tried reinstalling my video card drivers (AMD Radeon 7950), made sure I had the current drivers for the monitor, and checked both Catalyst and Windows settings.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> http://i4.minus.com/iPoEKxv3bKsQq.png


What video card do you have? Does it have one or two DVI ports? I know some 7900 series cards only have a single link DVI port. You'll most likely need to buy a displayport cable to use more than 60Hz.


----------



## indust

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Have you tried rebooting with just the Asus hooked up? (disconnecting your second display)


Nothing :/

I heard PowerStrip might be able to solve my problems but I haven't found any good tutorials regarding simply upping the refresh rate
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> What video card do you have? Does it have one or two DVI ports? I know some 7900 series cards only have a single link DVI port. You'll most likely need to buy a displayport cable to use more than 60Hz.


AMD Radeon HD 7950
Two

Nevermind fixed it.
Plugged it in the first port instead of the bottom one, now I can change it.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> Using Lightboost setted to 10 compared to disable are there less flickering ?


help


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> help


Perhaps. A different type of flickering really and different individuals may find it more or less bothersome than pure PWM flickering. Just like some users were bothered by CRTs and others weren't.


----------



## Jesta42o

I hate how they used the shiny gloss black for this monitor makes it look cheap.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesta42o*
> 
> I hate how they used the shiny gloss black for this monitor makes it look cheap.


The BenQ version with the same panel has a matte black finish


----------



## eXecuution

Ordered this a couple days ago, it'll be here on monday! I'm psyched








(especially cuz until then i'm stuck with my 75Hz 17" dell flat panel...)


----------



## Subut

i got this one. if anyone got questions im happy to help


----------



## ovawe

Judging from the new eggs demonstration video of this monitor it seemed almost as if the Asus guy had something else on his mind other than full-blown excitement when mentioning the light boost hack. I wonder if she was disappointed that it took end-users to figure this out rather than the paid engineers from his company or Nvidia because if they figured out this method first they probably could have used it as a bigger marketing tactic and it would have made them look better. If I was a manager at Nvidia right now I would be screaming at my engineers and programmers for not having realized that this was possible.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> OK, mine showed up tonight. First reaction: Looks "OK" after tweaking the settings on the monitor itself and then using Win7 calibration. I know my gamma is still off a bit, but not as much as some folks have been reporting. (it's close to 1.8 on the Lagom test screen).
> 
> That said, when this thing is set for 144Hz, the idle temps on my primary video card jump from 33C to 52C.... DOHHH!!
> 
> Thank god my new water systems are showing up later in the week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: The good news is that my max GPU temps in BF3 only climbed about 5C @ 144Hz -- from 66C to 71C -- and MY GAWD THIS THING LOOKS GOOD IN A GAME!!!


This is a bug.
The idle temps increase because the video card switches into 3d clocks, at 500 mhz core and 3D gpu voots (instead of 2d volts; the CORRECT 2d volts for 500 mhz is 0.949v on ghz editoin cards (and maybe on non ghz 7970s too)), and the RAM speed being set to the current overdrive speed instead of the correct 150 mhz.

This causes a scrambled screen on flash videos IF you have overclocked the RAM past the default 3d speeds, because the GPU "resets" to 501/1500 (or 1375 for non ghz 7970's) when in flash...it's the ram downclocking that causes the corruption.

You'll notice that at 120 hz, the GPU should be at 300/150 and 0.804 or 0.850v (2d volts).


----------



## ovawe

summary of keypoints in this Giant thread:

ICC profiles

http://pcmonitors.info/icc/ASUS%20VG248QE%20AMD.icm

http://205.196.120.118/6i5pxotxoq9g/dvdhgbbhks5xhpz/VG248QE+LB10+-+Contrast+100.icm

http://205.196.121.207/uomljjab8zeg/u6u4e4dtalybp9b/ASUS+VG248-211.icm

http://199.91.153.49/x57n122h0yqg/6gtxfahjjcj5ocx/ASUS+VG248QE-3.icm


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This is a bug.
> The idle temps increase because the video card switches into 3d clocks, at 500 mhz core and 3D gpu voots (instead of 2d volts; the CORRECT 2d volts for 500 mhz is 0.949v on ghz editoin cards (and maybe on non ghz 7970s too)), and the RAM speed being set to the current overdrive speed instead of the correct 150 mhz.
> 
> This causes a scrambled screen on flash videos IF you have overclocked the RAM past the default 3d speeds, because the GPU "resets" to 501/1500 (or 1375 for non ghz 7970's) when in flash...it's the ram downclocking that causes the corruption.
> 
> You'll notice that at 120 hz, the GPU should be at 300/150 and 0.804 or 0.850v (2d volts).


Interesting... you're quite right!







That problem is certainly affecting my 7870 Myst (Tahiti) cards. It's also interesting that it affects only one of the two cards when crossfired. Check out the voltages, clocks, and temperature differences (at idle) in the image below.

It's definitely not allowing the first card to drop to 300/150... I'm guessing there's no fix yet?


http://imgur.com/W2EKNKv


----------



## MenacingTuba




----------



## ovawe

wut do you guys think ASUS's next move is gonnabe now they now about the rave for the lightboost hack? you think they gonna release a glossy lightboost 2d friendly (maybe compatable with AMD) soon?


----------



## hamzatm

Do they know about it? What tells you that?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Do they know about it? What tells you that?


They talk about it in a Newegg video.


----------



## Naviblue

I've read almost all the posts in this entire thread and still no one answers the question:

ASUS VG248QE or BENQ XL2420T?

kind of wish Vega would chime in on this one.


----------



## shedokan

You mean XL2411T and he already said they are identical and he liked the asus stand and built in crosshair more


----------



## Naviblue

No, I really do mean the BENQ XL2420T. The Benq XL2411T is not readily available here in the U.S.

I'm asking because right now I have the ASUS VG248QE but I'm on my way back to returning it to Microcenter due to a stuck pixel I cannot get rid of. I have the option of either getting another Asus VG248QE or getting the Benq XL2420T which I've seen in action and to me, it looks fantastic. I've done everything except the lightboost for the Asus including using the ICC profiles. I play a lot FPS games I noticed that while running at 144mhz refresh, there have been times where I would just jumped/spike erratically with the Asus whereas with the Benq that my cousin has, never once happened. I just wanted a Pro's opinion on the matter and hopefully someone chimes in on this question (money is not a factor, I simply want the best with the least amount of hassles).


----------



## hamzatm

That erratic jump/spike thing you are talking about is nothing to do with the monitor, I am almost 100% certain. Monitors don't do stuff like that.

The VG248QE has a newer and better panel than the XL2420T and that's all I know about it.

If you aren't using lightboost then I doubt there is much difference, but I highly recommend you use lightboost because it is absolutely stunning. If you use lightboost the VG248QE is better.


----------



## Naviblue

Do you think it's more of a driver issue than? (Stock GTX 690)

I'm only thinking the monitor because I'm thinking it's being pushed pretty hard.

so according to you, you'd say the Asus over the Benq then correct?


----------



## shedokan

Most of the pros sponsored by benq in their own apartments changed from the 20T to 11T when it came out while the 11T is cheaper


----------



## CallsignVega

If you are a FPS player, you want to use LB. So that menas the QE is the panel you want, not the 20T. As for stuttering, that has nothing to do with monitors.


----------



## Naviblue

Thanks Vega, so I'm sticking with the Asus now I gotta figure out what's up with my stuttering hmm....


----------



## MenacingTuba

The 20T hasmuch better lightboost colours once the contrast is raised vs. the QE's which are mediocre before and after calibration. For strict LB gaming I would go with the 20T since both models have similar LB ghosting.

*60hz Settings:*

Brightness: 25
Contrast: 60
Red: 100
Green: 96
Blue: 88
Trace Free: 80 or 40 if you don't want to see overshoot and see streaking

ICC Profile:
http://rapidshare.com/files/1504112160/VG248QE60hzFinal.icm

*144hz Settings:*
Brightness: 24
Contrast: 60
Red: 100
Green: 95
Blue: 84
Trace Free: 40

ICC Profile:
http://rapidshare.com/files/177881568/VG248QE144hzFinal.icm

*2D Gaming 6500k Lightboost ICC Profile and Settings:*

Contrast 65
Lightboost 10% or first click

http://rapidshare.com/files/3265751339/3D6500kLB1Contrast65.icm

*3D Gaming 7500K ICC Profile:*

Contrast 65
Lightboost: Max

http://rapidshare.com/files/1236345226/3D7500kLBMAXContrast65.icm

For ICC profile instructions refer to my Video Review or scroll down on this page:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm


----------



## Naviblue

Input lag, Asus wins though right?


----------



## MenacingTuba

Both have negligible lag


----------



## hamzatm

MenacingTuba has tried them both so I'd go by what he says.

The official verdict was the QE had less artifacts in lightboost, and every so slightly less lag. Unless anyone has something else to say it sounds like it's not noticeable, in which case the XL2420T with its better colours would be a better choice. Unless of course you are anal about lag n stuff.


----------



## Naviblue

Its funny everyone thus far has said good things about the Asus and then recommends the Benq lol.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah









I didn't know the benq was better in colours, thanks MenacingTuba for pointing that out. The asus is still a newer panel.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Added more results and criteria to the VG248QE's chart vs. the XL2420T's I made last year. Lightboost=3D
http://s1093.photobucket.com/user/240hzTeslaStorm/media/Asus VG248QE/PresetChart.png.html

The Asus's default Lightboost contrast 80 setting bleaches whites and light colours and changing the contrast really only affects the brightness


----------



## Arc0s

I had the benq 2420 the one with built in emitter and to me the colors where about the same as the asus.


----------



## CallsignVega

The non 1ms panels have comparatively horrible double ghost images in LB mode compared to a slight single ghost with the 11t and qe. No contest if you want LB mode.


----------



## ovawe

what if u turned monitor brightness up to 100 but decrease to 0 in the control panel? this could be a way to avoid PWM?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> what if u turned monitor brightness up to 100 but decrease to 0 in the control panel? this could be a way to avoid PWM?


Yes it does, but it greatly reduces contrast ratio, to as little as less than 100:1 because this dims whites (at the driver level), without being able to dim blacks.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The non 1ms panels have comparatively horrible double ghost images in LB mode compared to a slight single ghost with the 11t and qe. No contest if you want LB mode.


Actually, it's not horrible (to my eyes at least) for the VG278H -- it has pretty acceptable double ghost image, if you reduce Contrast to 65%.

I know that VG278HE did have a horrible looking double-ghost with the pixel checkerboard artifact, but that's not a problem with the VG278H. Is this also a big problem with the BENQ XL2720T? (For LightBoost picture quality, the H model is better than the HE)

It's possible that the XL2720T is much worse than the VG278H.
Does anyone have a XL2720T side-by-side with VG278H?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Yeah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know the benq was better in colours, thanks MenacingTuba for pointing that out. The asus is still a newer panel.


Question: You have the VG278H. Is it possible the VG278H has better colors than the VG248QE, even though the VG248QE has less crosstalk / less LightBoost artifacts?

Has anyone tested a VG278H and a VG248QE side by side?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naviblue*
> 
> No, I really do mean the BENQ XL2420T. The Benq XL2411T is not readily available here in the U.S.


Yes, but the XL2411T can be had for less than $300 from overclockers.co.uk, with $50 shipping to North America. That's how I got the XL2411T.

Be warned, both the XL2420T and the VG278HE (the "HE" model is worse than "H") have a worse looking checkerboard pixel artifact during LightBoost motion, than both the XL2411T and VG248QE.

hazmatm tested VG278H and VG278HE side-by-side. Also, I've gotten three other reports that users found the VG278H has less LightBoost trailing artifacts than the VG278HE.


----------



## hamzatm

If the XL2420T is anything like the VG278HE I had, then it is absolutely no contest, I take back what I said and avoid the XL2420T like the plague! If the XL2420T is like the VG278H I had then there is nothing really wrong with it but the VG248QE is just better (less double image, smoother lightboost noticeable in game and in pixperan).

*To give a detailed analysis of the three:*

There was a noticeable difference between the VG278HE and VG278H, the HE had a severe dark purple double image that was very noticeable on the desktop web browsing etc (which has a lot of dark colours against light colours so this sort of things stands out), and during movement straight lines appeared fuzzy (pixel checkerboard artifact). The fuzzinesss was so bad if there was some small sized text in a game and that text moved across the screen you could barely read it.

The VG278H fixed these issues, had a minimal amount of light double image that is easily ignored, and no fuzzy pixel checkerboard problems. The VG248QE takes the improvement further, I can't notice double image and the lightboost is even smoother.

*As for colours:*
Colours between the VG278H and VG248QE (or XL2411T): Unfortunately I have since sold the VG278H so I can't compare them side-by-side any more. But I will say this, once you use any monitor for a couple days the colour differences fades to nothing. You really can't tell at all unless you have something to compare them to. I have my XL2411T (aka VG248QE) set up with spot on colours during lightboost, so much so that even switching between lightboost and non lightboost is nothing more than a slight acknowledgement that lightboost is more washed out; and then you forget it completely.

I do recall that the VG278H had its own problems with colours in lightboost, which I spent ages calibrating out manually. I had to do the same with the XL2411T (VG248QE), so unless the XL2420T is _amazing_ in colours I would say ignore this factor and go for the VG248QE.

The only time you really miss colours is on the desktop, or in super dark games, and that only if you are remembering your old IPS panel - not comparing TN to TN.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> f the XL2420T is anything like the VG278HE I had, then it is absolutely no contest, I take back what I said and avoid the XL2420T like the plague! If the XL2420T is like the VG278H I had then there is nothing really wrong with it but the VG248QE is just better (less double image, smoother lightboost noticeable in game and in pixperan).


We don't know if the XL2420T checkerboard artifact is as *BAD* as the VG278HE. It could have been a defective XL2420T. The checkerboard artifact screenshot image is from an XL2420T user.

Regardless of how bad it might be, you will have lower risk of LightBoost artifacts if you buy a BENQ XL2411T -- both of the two new 1ms monitors have cleaner LightBoost trailing. Go to overclockers.co.uk and pay the $50 extra. I got my XL2411T for only ~$300 plus $50 shipping from the opposite side of the Atlantic.

The XL2420T may have better colors than the XL2411T, but this might be irrelevant if you always run in LightBoost mode 100% of the time, like I do. The "amplified LCD inversion" LightBoost trailing artifact found on VG278HE (and certain other models) is the worse of evils for such users, IMHO. So if you can see it in the screenshot, I'm going to recommend buying the XL2411T or VG248QE for LightBoost. Even the VG278H probably is better (Especially when toned down to 65% contrast)


----------



## ovawe

Is there anyone who's been working on software to make light boost easier to toggle on and off? Or do we have to wait for Nvidia to release their next set of drivers hopefully supporting this feature?

Also since like this is only limited to 100 Hz and 120 Hz right now, some people are reporting eyestrain because of the flickering even at 120 Hz. I think it would be awesome to be able to enable light boost at 144 Hz. Is this something obtainable through software?

Asus 144 monitor. has anyone tried overclocking the refresh rate of this monitor beyond 144 Hz?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> Is there anyone who's been working on software to make light boost easier to toggle on and off? Or do we have to wait for Nvidia to release their next set of drivers hopefully supporting this feature?


There is work under way over the next few months towards this....

To begin with, you can already make it easy to toggle LightBoost on/off but it requires a bit of jumping through the hoops to set things up -- e.g. creating custom resolutions with smaller vertical totals (non-Lightboost) and larger vertical totals (LightBoost), and assigning them to different refresh rates (e.g. 119 Hz non-LightBoost and 120 Hz LightBoost). Then using a utility such as entechtaiwan's multires.exe to do quick switching between refresh rates, to enable/disable LightBoost. Someone should export a ToastyX CRU file (.bin) that provides these settings to easily switch between.
Quote:


> Also since like this is only limited to 100 Hz and 120 Hz right now, some people are reporting eyestrain because of the flickering even at 120 Hz. I think it would be awesome to be able to enable light boost at 144 Hz. Is this something obtainable through software?


No. This is not possible in current LightBoost monitors (yet), because LightBoost requires the artificial modification of the LCD scanout -- StrobeMaster on HardForum reverse engineered a little bit of LightBoost and found that partial frame buffering is done, followed by an accelerated LCD scanout, to create additional idle time between LCD refreshes, necessary for pixel persistence settling, then the strobe. This actually means panel is already refreshing in a faster scan-out during LightBoost 120 Hz, than it is during non-LightBoost 144 Hz, due to the necessity of creating an extra pause between the LCD refreshes (needed for the strobes).


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## ovawe

I see. i thought about programming software that does black frame insertion throughout Windows in any game in any application. So black frame insertion at 144 Hz. It could work on linux as well.

If we do black frame insertion at 144 Hz, then the Flickr would be at 72 Hz I think So mame's black frame insertion works at 60 Hz on the 120 Hz monitor. If that's the case then I see why black frame insertion isn't as ideal as strobing backlight.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> I see. i thought about programming software that does black frame insertion throughout Windows in any game in any application. So black frame insertion at 144 Hz. It could work on linux as well.
> 
> If we do black frame insertion at 144 Hz, then the Flickr would be at 72 Hz I think So mame's black frame insertion works at 60 Hz on the 120 Hz monitor. If that's the case then I see why black frame insertion isn't as ideal as strobing backlight.


Yep, black frame insertion would allow the same motion blur of 144Hz, during 72fps operation.
It won't be able to shorten the frame sample length to less than 6.9 milliseconds (1/144sec) since it's not stroboscopically shortened shorter than that, but it would allow 72fps to have exactly the same amount of motion blur as 144fps -- meaning getting 144fps fluidity without the GPU requirements.

First, read TFT Central's Motion Blur Reduction Backlights and Blur Buster's Article About Sample-And-Hold, as well as its scientific references, to understand the relationship of eye-tracking-based motion blur being equal to the length of the time the frame is displayed for... Which means you can reduce motion blur by either more Hz, or by stroboscopically shortening each refresh (or each frame) with black periods between refreshes (or each frame). Black frame insertion is a good technique but it has limitations -- software-based black frame insertion usually only reduces motion blur by 50%, except when you combine black-frame insertion *simultaneously* with LightBoost.

That said:

60 Hz regular LCD -- baseline -- 16.7ms continuous display
120 Hz regular LCD -- has 50% less motion blur than regular 60 Hz LCD -- 8.33ms continuous display
144 Hz regular LCD -- has 60% less motion blur than regular 60 Hz LCD -- 6.9ms continuous display
120 Hz LightBoost at 100% -- has 85% less motion blur than regular 60 Hz LCD -- 2.4ms strobe length
120 Hz LightBoost at 10% -- has 92% less motion blur than regular 60 Hz LCD -- 1.4ms strobe length

For your suggestion:
144 Hz regular LCD running at 72fps (no black frames in between) -- has a 6.9ms+6.9ms = 13.8ms of continuous display (two frame repeats)
144 Hz regular LCD running at 72fps (black frames in between) -- has 6.9ms of continuous display (one refresh per frame, shortened by black frame)
So an equal black frame insertion (1:1 black frame insertion) reduces motion blur by 50%.
It won't be superior to LightBoost, but it would reduce GPU requirements.

More benefits would be for 120Hz with black frame insertion, to allow perfect 60fps LightBoost within emulators, like is already being done for MAME -- see http://www.blurbusters.com/mame. Creating a special resident software like you describe, would allow every single 60fps emulator to benefit fully (without any modifications to the emulators) -- for complete motion blur elimination while using 60fps software like emulators. 60fps software is more common than 72fps software. So I think 144Hz BFI isn't as valuable as 120Hz BFI (while LightBoost is enabled).
This is because:

120 Hz LightBoost LCD running at 60fps with black frame insertion and LB=10% equals 1.4ms frame sample length for each 60Hz frame = you get motion blur elimination benefits for 60fps emulators. A 60 frames-per-second emulator gets 92% less motion blur when you combine LightBoost *AND* black frame insertion. That's because the black frame insertion is doing the job of supressing every other strobe (blocking it with a black screen), so your eyes are only getting 60 strobes per second, getting the benefits of 60 Hz LightBoost necessary for 60fps emulators. So instead of just getting 50% blur reduction (2x less blur), you magically get the full 92% motion blur reduction! (12x less blur). That's the real magic: The combination of black frame insertion AND LightBoost. *That's why software based black frame insertion is WAY MORE valuable at 120 Hz when combined simultaneously with LightBoost -- it essentially gives you 60 Hz LightBoost.*. You won't be getting the same blur reduction benefits when using black frame insertion with 144 Hz.

The ratio of 16.7ms:1.4ms means a LightBoost display has a 12x shorter motion blur trail (92% less motion blur). If the motion blur was 12 pixels on the 60 Hz, the motion blur is only 1 pixel on the LightBoost 120Hz (10%) for the same speed motion.


----------



## nuggabob

I have a problem with my asus VG24QE: It is only showing up 60hz.
I had lightboost enabled with a gtx 670 then I sold my card and replaced it with a 7970. ever since then the monitor is registering 60hz and nothing else. I have installed the monitor driver from the asus
website, installed and unistalled the graphic drivers, plus used a registry cleaner and all the noise. What can i do?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> I have a problem with my asus VG24QE: It is only showing up 60hz.
> I had lightboost enabled with a gtx 670 then I sold my card and replaced it with a 7970. ever since then the monitor is registering 60hz and nothing else. I have installed the monitor driver from the asus
> website, installed and unistalled the graphic drivers, plus used a registry cleaner and all the noise. What can i do?


ToastyX Custom Resolution Utility. Install the lightboost.bin file. Click for instructions.

Provided you didn't unplug your monitor since you used your GeForce to unlock the monitor's LightBoost feature, it should work again.


----------



## nuggabob

I don't really care for lightboost anymore, I just my monitor back to normal.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> I don't really care for lightboost anymore, I just my monitor back to normal.


In that case, don't install the lightboost.bin file -- You can also use the ToastyX utility as a universal refresh rate / custom resolution utility -- so can get your monitor to run at 120 / 144 Hz again, even without LightBoost.

Alternatively, try creating a 120 Hz or 144 Hz mode via the nVidia Control Panel, using nVidia's Custom Resolution feature instead -- and see if that works.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuggabob*
> 
> I have a problem with my asus VG24QE: It is only showing up 60hz.
> I had lightboost enabled with a gtx 670 then I sold my card and replaced it with a 7970. ever since then the monitor is registering 60hz and nothing else. I have installed the monitor driver from the asus
> website, installed and unistalled the graphic drivers, plus used a registry cleaner and all the noise. What can i do?


The only reason that would happen is if the monitor is connected to a single-link DVI port. If your video card has two DVI ports, try the other port.


----------



## ovawe

Quote:


> This is not possible in current LightBoost monitors *(yet),*


So how much hope is there getting 144hz lightboost on the asus QE? would it require hardware modification, or can it be done via software (i know not possible currently, but with clever programming i'm hoping eventually)


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> So how much hope is there getting 144hz lightboost on the asus QE? would it require hardware modification, or can it be done via software (i know not possible currently, but with clever programming i'm hoping eventually)


I'm not sure why you want 144Hz light boost anyway. 144 over 120 is *very* difficult to perceive for I would say most of the population's eyes. Not to mention light boost is already removing almost all the motion blur and trailing already.


----------



## ovawe

hoping for less eyestrain on 144hz lightboost from the flicker


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> hoping for less eyestrain on 144hz lightboost from the flicker


Raise the light boost setting. The lower the percentage, the faster the strobe.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> This is a bug.
> The idle temps increase because the video card switches into 3d clocks, at 500 mhz core and 3D gpu voots (instead of 2d volts; the CORRECT 2d volts for 500 mhz is 0.949v on ghz editoin cards (and maybe on non ghz 7970s too)), and the RAM speed being set to the current overdrive speed instead of the correct 150 mhz.
> 
> This causes a scrambled screen on flash videos IF you have overclocked the RAM past the default 3d speeds, because the GPU "resets" to 501/1500 (or 1375 for non ghz 7970's) when in flash...it's the ram downclocking that causes the corruption.
> 
> You'll notice that at 120 hz, the GPU should be at 300/150 and 0.804 or 0.850v (2d volts).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Interesting... you're quite right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That problem is certainly affecting my 7870 Myst (Tahiti) cards. It's also interesting that it affects only one of the two cards when crossfired. Check out the voltages, clocks, and temperature differences (at idle) in the image below.
> 
> It's definitely not allowing the first card to drop to 300/150... I'm guessing there's no fix yet?


Seems to be occurring with NVIDIA cards, too, assuming this is what's happening with Amazon Instant Videos. I hate switching between 144/120, so I've been leaving it at 120.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Seems to be occurring with NVIDIA cards, too, assuming this is what's happening with Amazon Instant Videos. I hate switching between 144/120, so I've been leaving it at 120.


I created a thread about it on G3D here:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=377464

I also submitted a bug report to AMD. If it's happening on Nvidia, as well, then it will be interesting to find out the root cause that makes this a cross-platform issue.


----------



## NJsFinest24

Ok so I am having a weird issue ever since setting up my monitor. My headset is not working properly. I use teamspeak alot and I can hear my friends talking but they cant hear me. I went through the settings and and did the test. I have to scream into my headset just for it capture my voice. I went through playback devices and they are all correct. I also tried my brothers headset and the samething happens also. So I set up my old monitor and the headset works fine. I tried turning up the volume on the monitor and turning it down but that didnt help. I use the audio jack and microphone jack on the motherboard since there is no mic jack on the monitor I dont believe. Anyone else have this issue??


----------



## hamzatm

Look for a mic boost function in your sound card settings perhaps?


----------



## NJsFinest24

Yea I have turned up the mic boost to 100%. Its the only way to get my teamspeak to register my voice when im yelling into it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Look for a mic boost function in your sound card settings perhaps?


----------



## ovawe

Just got my Asus QE. My main card is Radeon. I'm going to do the swap trick with my old Nvidia to get LB. Before I do that is there anything I can do to help out in terms of data collection?


----------



## Falkentyne

As long as it's a desktop 3d vision 2 Nvidia card it's easy; you can just use the instructiosn and CRU monitor ID edit to get the Nvidia drivers to think you have the monitor with the 3d emitter, or you can use the 3d vision emualtor over on http://3dvision-blog.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=997 (although I heard it doesn't work with the Nvidia 304+ drivers).

So you're best off just using the CRU methodl, test the stereo 3D, and if the monitor OSD says "3d jmode" then you did it correctly. Then just plug it into the AMD card, run CRU.exe, reset all first (if you need to) then import the lightboost.bin file, to force it into 100, 110 and 120hz lightboost modes.

This will also remove the 60hz refresh rates and prevent directX 10 games from ever running at 60 hz.


----------



## senna89

What is better config for better smoothness ?
144Hz mode withous LB or 120Hz using LB ?

The LB enable to 10% reduce lot of contrast so deep of blacks ? Is possible to fix it ?


----------



## xcelerate

Just posting my thanks to all who have contributed to this thread. As of last night I am now rocking the vg248qe without the ag coating, 120hz light boost using the toastyX cru config method, with tuba's ICC 2d gaming profile and man this thing is stunning, I am fazed at how smooth it looks. Running 1 680, BF3 at 720p, it's like a veil has been lifted.. Seriously feels like a wiped a layer of dust away and I am now looking through a crystal clear window, colOrs and saturation are now amazing (I have a xl2420t with the ag on if I ever need a side by side reminder heh).

Points of importance:
- if you do the ag removal mod take your time and seriously, WAIT the 5 hours, there were a few times where I wa growing impatient and wanted to try peeling the coating prematurely (2-3 hour mark).
- Make sure you have your microfiber cloth and tools ready, and a clean workspace, and TAKE your time, dissassembling, peeling, and reassembling, the end result will be so worth it
- I found the cru method with light boost enabled all the time to be the least laggy and painless to setup by far
- I am currently running light boost @ 10%, 65 contrast, with the ag coating it feels pretty much the same as non lightboost mode in terms of brightness and clarity. With the ag off I swear I am seeing things ALOT clearer, the display quality literally feels 100x better and more responsive now, simply an amazing setup for competitive gaming.

Again many many thanks, it's a whole new ball game now


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xcelerate*
> 
> Just posting my thanks to all who have contributed to this thread. As of last night I am now rocking the vg248qe without the ag coating, 120hz light boost using the toastyX cru config method, with tuba's ICC 2d gaming profile and man this thing is stunning, I am fazed at how smooth it looks. Running 1 680, BF3 at 720p, it's like a veil has been lifted..
> 
> Points of importance:
> - if you do the ag removal mod take your time and seriously, WAIT the 5 hours, there were a few times where I wa growing impatient and wanted to try peeling the coating prematurely (2-3 hour mark).
> - Make sure you have your microfiber cloth and tools ready, and a clean workspace, and TAKE your time, dissassembling, peeling, and reassembling, the end result will be so worth it
> - I found the cru method with light boost enabled all the time to be the least laggy and painless to setup by far
> - I am currently running light post @ 10% and with the ag off I swear I am seeing things ALOT clearer, the display quality literally feels 100x better and more responsive now, simply an amazing setup for competitive gaming.
> 
> Again many many thanks, it's a whole new ball game now


May I ask why you elect to run BF3 at 720p with such a powerful video card? Why not 1080p?

I really want to remove the AG from mine, but the entire process freaks me out...


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> May I ask why you elect to run BF3 at 720p with such a powerful video card? Why not 1080p?
> 
> I really want to remove the AG from mine, but the entire process freaks me out...


My guess is that he wants to have a minimum of 120 FPS for LB to take effect.

Regardless, i'm still gonna run BF3 at 1080p on my rig - it's 80+ FPS most of the time. The 144hz/120hz lb will be much more useful in less demanding games like CS:GO and TF2


----------



## xcelerate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXecuution*
> 
> My guess is that he wants to have a minimum of 120 FPS for LB to take effect.
> 
> Regardless, i'm still gonna run BF3 at 1080p on my rig - it's 80+ FPS most of the time. The 144hz/120hz lb will be much more useful in less demanding games like CS:GO and TF2


Correct, i have my bf3 frames capped at 144hz right now, and framerates rarely drop below 120 if ever at this resolution average bf3 framerates are over 160). I also run all bf3 gfx settings on low.
This screen reminds me alot of my panasonic plasma now tbh, but with true 120/144 refresh








I can't emphasive enough the improvements i am seeing, i was testing it last night after reassembly (planned 30 mins max in empty server) and ended up on for around 5 hours straight.
Input response feels "as sharp as glass", and the display clarity/character without the ag coating and lightboost really adds to this "surgical precision" feel, its really feels like i'm looking through clear glass right into the game, alot more immersive now.
Closest i have come to a CRT (i have owned a few high refresh CRT's), only the image quality/clarity is even better than CRTs now for sure.
I am coming from an XL2420T (i was running lightboost on that as well, but didn't see as much of a difference) and the difference on this new panel is pretty big to say the least (that being said i would be curious to see how the xl2420t looks without ag coating now).
The combination of the ag removal, the new panel, lightboost @ 10% (and optimal mouse sensitivity) are DEADLY.
I'm jelly.


----------



## jeri

meh i neeed that ag removed too ;( but dont have the tools/clothes or the right envoirment for that... is there someone in germany or eu who can do that for a good price?


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> meh i neeed that ag removed too ;( but dont have the tools/clothes or the right envoirment for that... is there someone in germany or eu who can do that for a good price?


I've done it on two monitors so far and had zero problems. You don't really need special tools, only screw driver, prying tool ( I used a table knife







), some paper towels (I used thick paper towels I had lying around but regular paper towels would be enough) and water ( I used a spray bottle which made it easy to keep the towels wet without removing them).

Important steps to follow:
- Wet the towels but don't pour a bucket of water on it







the spray bottle helps a lot with this.
- Wait at least 4.5-5 hours before you try to remove the film.
- Start with a corner and pull the film parallel to the screen instead of up, if it doesn't come off easy then let it soak a bit longer.
- After film is removed let it dry, preferably under a ceiling fan; before connecting the display.

These two threads provide lots of info and I recommend you read them:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1216559/how-to-remove-anti-glare-coating-from-a-dell-u2312hm-monitor-and-others

http://www.overclock.net/t/1359419/ar-film-removed-matte-vs-glossy-lcd-coating-film-direct-comparison-same-panel-polarizer

If you are patient and handle things with care, there should be no problems. I have done two so far ( Dell u2412m and Asus vg248qe ) and I am very happy with the results. Another thing you could do is buy a cheap used display and practice on that. Good luck.


----------



## jeri

im more affraid of the envoirment and if something get stucked on the display afterwards by accident, hair or whatever. i would practice first i think anyways... too bad i already sold my syncmaster bw 22°







i wish, i could see this awesome difference withouth ag live and direkt, maybe this would give me proper motivation


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> im more affraid of the envoirment and if something get stucked on the display afterwards by accident, hair or whatever. i would practice first i think anyways... too bad i already sold my syncmaster bw 22°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i wish, i could see this awesome difference withouth ag live and direkt, maybe this would give me proper motivation


Nothing should get stuck to anything, under the ag coating is the polarizer film which you can clean with a microfiber cloth should it get dirty.

A video of someone removing it:


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Nvidia control panel lists 144, 120, 100, 85, and 60hz. I'm sure that you could create a custom resolution and use whatever refresh rate that you like. I'm not sure why you would use any resolution other than 144 or 120 though.


----------



## ovawe

if u remove ag, make sure to peel from the corner with a little triangle attached to polarizer. its the bottom right and top left corner on my acer lcd (from my orientation perspective). otherwise u easily rip off the polarizer layer too. i accidentally did this and freaked out.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Why are the 144Hz black levels worse than the 60Hz black levels?
> 
> What resolutions does this monitor display with no frame skipping? I'd assume it has no problem with any of these: 60Hz. 72Hz, 120Hz, 144Hz, does it do 100Hz and 110Hz as well? What about 50Hz?


Here's what shows up when it's paired with my AMD 7870XT:


http://imgur.com/N8iTzy2


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

That doesn't seem too difficult actually. I don't know why they thought that a matte coating on a 3d display would be a good idea.

Thanks for the links and advice guys. I may give this a shot.


----------



## ovawe

btwi hate the PWM on this thing. turn up brightness and contr to FULL 100 makes it easier on the eyes reading text

dammit so hard to find a nice monitor good for everything

QUESTION: IS there a way to adjust Sharpness? like u can on TV's? i really need this feature is it poosible thro some software


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I don't know why they thought that a matte coating on a 3d display would be a good idea.


The VG236H received a ton of backlash for being glossy and the most popular (despite being one of the worst, lulz marketing) 120hz monitor, the BenQ XL2420T is matte


----------



## Anth0789

Going to get get this monitor next week. Its going to replace my HDTV that I'm currently using hopefully it will be better and more smoother.


----------



## AlaskaFox

I am also thinking about buying this monitor. Im in the market for a 120hz/3d monitor upgrade.
are there better choices out there for someone on a budget like me? 300$ is a hard pill for my credit card to swallow right now but im thinking i may shove it down if its really worth it for me


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlaskaFox*
> 
> I am also thinking about buying this monitor. Im in the market for a 120hz/3d monitor upgrade.
> are there better choices out there for someone on a budget like me? 300$ is a hard pill for my credit card to swallow right now but im thinking i may shove it down if its really worth it for me


there is nothing better atm outhere yet, as the asus imho.


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Nothing should get stuck to anything, under the ag coating is the polarizer film which you can clean with a microfiber cloth should it get dirty.
> 
> A video of someone removing it:


hmhmm ;O something else, is it save to run the monitor without ag over time? or should i be worried to get some damage in the future?


----------



## AlaskaFox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> hmhmm ;O something else, is it save to run the monitor without ag over time? or should i be worried to get some damage in the future?


well for one it voids your warrenty


----------



## 428cobra

i got mine last week and i love it im coming from 21 inch acer glad i bought i invested in this:thumb:


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> hmhmm ;O something else, is it save to run the monitor without ag over time? or should i be worried to get some damage in the future?


I guess only time will tell, I've had mine since release and the Dell even before that and both are working fine. Unless you hit the screen with something I think it'll be fine.


----------



## Power Taco

I just got my VG248QE today, hooked it up for the first time, and 60hz worked fine. But the first time I set it to 144Hz, I couldn't even drag a window around without it lagging A LOT (and also noticed cpu spikes). I installed every new driver I could for my video card and monitor, restarted my computer a few time, and it is a LITTLE better. The one definite problem I notice is that *I CAN NOT play any videos without the video lagging.* I am using the DVI cable that came with the monitor.

My cpu is an i5 3570 and my gpu is a brand new 7970. Does this sound like a missed driver, bad monitor, or bad card? I was able to play TF2 and Bioshock Infinite fine at 144Hz with slight video lag spikes here and there.

-other note. I have a 42 inch TV plugged into my motherboard's hdmi port as a 2nd monitor (not for gaming), will that affect it greatly?


----------



## AlaskaFox

check to make sure you are using a dual link DVI for anything over 60hz,
if you have more than one dvi link on your card try switching it.
if you havent updated your drivers in a while, try that too.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Taco*
> 
> I just got my VG248QE today, hooked it up for the first time, and 60hz worked fine. But the first time I set it to 144Hz, I couldn't even drag a window around without it lagging A LOT (and also noticed cpu spikes). I installed every new driver I could for my video card and monitor, restarted my computer a few time, and it is a LITTLE better. The one definite problem I notice is that *I CAN NOT play any videos without the video lagging.* I am using the DVI cable that came with the monitor.
> 
> My cpu is an i5 3570 and my gpu is a brand new 7970. Does this sound like a missed driver, bad monitor, or bad card? I was able to play TF2 and Bioshock Infinite fine at 144Hz with slight video lag spikes here and there.
> 
> -other note. I have a 42 inch TV plugged into my motherboard's hdmi port as a 2nd monitor (not for gaming), will that affect it greatly?


Step 1: Make sure you're running the new 13.4 WHQL or 13.5beta2 AMD drivers after doing a COMPLETE wipe of your older AMD drivers
Step 2: Try it without the TV connected to HDMI.
Step 3: If you have more than one DVI port on your video card, switch the connector to the one you're not using now.

Results?


----------



## Power Taco

I'll try doing a complete wipe later tonight, but after 30 seconds of searching this post I seem to have the same problem lots of others are having. My GPU clock is stuck at 501MHz (switches between 300/150 at idle to 501/1450 while watching a video). Something to do with flash. Whomp. In game it goes to 1000/1450 as it should.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MenacingTuba*
> 
> The VG236H received a ton of backlash for being glossy and the most popular (despite being one of the worst, lulz marketing) 120hz monitor, the BenQ XL2420T is matte


I really don't understand why. You know as well as I what a matte coating does in 3d. You would have to be pretty uninformed to complain about a 3d display being glossy imo. Even in 2d I love the glossy finish on my catleap.

Actually I learned why I saw that "window screen effect" in 3d on my planar sa2311w from one of your reviews. You're the only person that I've ever seen mention that.


----------



## ovawe

guys if u accidentally rip some of the polarizer off DON"T PANIC. if you gentelly lay the polarizer layer back down and make sure air bubbles don't get trapped it will still be fine. i accidenally rip the corner like 3 inches of polarizer off of my cheap monitor acer, thought it was done for, but i let it dry for like a week and tried it and it works fine. layt the polirizer back down evenly before you let it dry. after it dries it will stick to the glass.

wish i had known because i woulda taken care to lay the polarizer back down evenly now i can some hair thin tear lines where it tore and some air bubbles that are feintly noticeable.

but LET IT DRY completely after ur done like for a whole week if u wanna be safe.

i havent tried it on my qe yet, but the test acer monitor looks much much better with ag removed, despite me ripping hte corner accidentally cuz im noob. im thinking of wetting the ripped corner area again so i can relay the polarizer to get the air bubbles out.

i dont think u should over soak longer than 6 hours (depending on hwo wet ur napkins are) cuz the glue dries out again the ag soaks the water back up to the towels. just test it every hour after 4 hours until u get a easy peel. i even tugged really hard you could hear it "rip" after i tore the corner cuz i thought i broke the monitor, but lo and behold 4 days of drying later it actually works great lol

tho i suggest u wait a while before u do maybe after warranty period cuz i dont think the ag coating is that bad, was far worse on my acer monitor. try it on a test cheap lcd before u do ur QE. do it when ur calm confident and settled. not when ur all excited after reading these forum posts.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone ever buy this monitor from: bhphotovideo.com ?

Just ordered the VG248QE, can't wait... :]


----------



## ejams

Is this monitor worth the $280 it would cost?
Compared to the $200 VS248H I mean..


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ejams*
> 
> Is this monitor worth the $280 it would cost?
> Compared to the $200 VS248H I mean..


If you're serious about gaming, yes. You can't even compare 60hz vs 144hz.


----------



## Ka0sX

hey guys my samsung S27A950D just went to the grave yard. So iam in need of a new 120/144hz monitor

I was thing on the benq xl2411t but cant find on here in aus doing some reading the asus and benq use same panel

But i'am in Australia and the price difference just wondering what monitor is the best one out of the 2

*Asus VG248QE 24.0 $495.00

ASUS VG278HE 27in Widescreen 3D Monitor 519.00

BenQ XL2420T 24in LED 120Hz Gaming Monitor 599.00*

Now i know i had a 27" but i think i could go back to a 24" monitor

I play CS1.6 CSS and CSGO only no other games

What would be the pick of these monitors?

Thanks


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> hey guys my samsung S27A950D just went to the grave yard. So iam in need of a new 120/144hz monitor
> 
> I was thing on the benq xl2411t but cant find on here in aus doing some reading the asus and benq use same panel
> 
> But i'am in Australia and the price difference just wondering what monitor is the best one out of the 2
> 
> *Asus VG248QE 24.0 $495.00
> 
> ASUS VG278HE 27in Widescreen 3D Monitor 519.00
> 
> BenQ XL2420T 24in LED 120Hz Gaming Monitor 599.00*
> 
> Now i know i had a 27" but i think i could go back to a 24" monitor
> 
> I play CS1.6 CSS and CSGO only no other games
> 
> What would be the pick of these monitors?
> 
> Thanks


The VG248QE is the smoothest with no motion blur. It is the equivalent of the XL2411T. I would get this one (I have the XL2411T)

The VG278HE isn't as good but is 27". The XL2420T simply isn't as good either but has the 3D glasses kit .


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> The VG248QE is the smoothest with no motion blur. It is the equivalent of the XL2411T. I would get this one (I have the XL2411T)
> 
> The VG278HE isn't as good but is 27". The XL2420T simply isn't as good either but has the 3D glasses kit .


I prolly would get the xl2411t if there was any place in aus that had stock

The place i always buy from has the Asus vg248qe


----------



## hamzatm

The VG248QE is exactly the same thing but with an onscreen crosshair feature instead of that visible black level thing.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone ever buy this monitor from: bhphotovideo.com ?
> 
> Just ordered the VG248QE, can't wait... :]


Thats where I bought mine from. I've used them a few times. They're a legit store in New York, they've been around a while.

I've never dealt with their customer service though.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

I just ordered this monitor, should be getting it tomorrow. Coming from a Viewsonic 24" 60hz monitor. I currently have it capped at 60 FPS. Can't wait to try 144hz.

I was kinda skeptical about getting something from ASUS but I'll give them another try.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats where I bought mine from. I've used them a few times. They're a legit store in New York, they've been around a while.
> 
> I've never dealt with their customer service though.


Ya I knew that, was just curious if anyone's had any bad luck with their monitor from them is all. I ordered a T3i last year from them actually!









Whats the rate on dead/stuck pixels on this monitor? I haven't really seen anyone talk about it much, so I take it QC is high on this?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> I just ordered this monitor, should be getting it tomorrow. Coming from a Viewsonic 24" 60hz monitor. I currently have it capped at 60 FPS. Can't wait to try 144hz.
> 
> I was kinda skeptical about getting something from ASUS but I'll give them another try.


Whoever makes Asus' monitors generally does a great job. I have a 3 year old VH232H that still works fine. No dead or stuck pixels still to this day.

This one was also impeccable out of the box. No noticeable bleed, no dead/stuck pixels, no nada. Just excellent.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Bensam123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Taco*
> 
> I just got my VG248QE today, hooked it up for the first time, and 60hz worked fine. But the first time I set it to 144Hz, I couldn't even drag a window around without it lagging A LOT (and also noticed cpu spikes). I installed every new driver I could for my video card and monitor, restarted my computer a few time, and it is a LITTLE better. The one definite problem I notice is that *I CAN NOT play any videos without the video lagging.* I am using the DVI cable that came with the monitor.
> 
> My cpu is an i5 3570 and my gpu is a brand new 7970. Does this sound like a missed driver, bad monitor, or bad card? I was able to play TF2 and Bioshock Infinite fine at 144Hz with slight video lag spikes here and there.
> 
> -other note. I have a 42 inch TV plugged into my motherboard's hdmi port as a 2nd monitor (not for gaming), will that affect it greatly?


If you have the same problem as me, this is caused by the Windows 7 WDDM driver. If you have two monitors hooked up and one is set higher then 60hz, it causes stuttering. You can fix this a couple different ways, disable Windows Aero, connect the second monitor to a different graphics adapter (like the integrated graphics in your 3570), or reduce the refresh rate to 60hz again.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I really don't understand why. You know as well as I what a matte coating does in 3d. You would have to be pretty uninformed to complain about a 3d display being glossy imo. Even in 2d I love the glossy finish on my catleap.
> 
> Actually I learned why I saw that "screen door effectt" in 3d on my planar sa2311w from one of your reviews. You're the only person that I've ever seen mention that.


Often manufacturers fail to indicate if their displays are glossy or matte in their product summaries and images so I can understand when some people are annoyed, especially since most of my local retailers only ever carry low end TN panels.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> The VG248QE is exactly the same thing but with an onscreen crosshair feature instead of that visible black level thing.


The XL2411T has slightly better 2D colors once the gamma setting is changed but worse motion performance since it suffers from overshoot (ghosting), just like it's predecessors. The Asus comes "Black Equalized," (1.8 average gamma) out of the box @120 and 144hz.


----------



## Ka0sX

ok so i bought this today to replace my dead monitor

Main games i play are css and csgo

Would anyone that play these games have some color settings that i can start of with ?

Thanks


----------



## Bensam123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> If you have the VG248QE + a 60Hz monitor connected, but only one active at a time (ie. switching between them with WindowsKey+P), is there any problem or does it only happen in clone/extended desktop?


Extended desktop. I never tried clone or disabling one of the monitors to fix the problem. Unplugging it did, but that didn't really fix the problem as I wanted to use both monitors at the same time. This problem doesn't seem particular to either AMD or Nvidia when I was searching for a answer for it, rather the WDDM version that's used in Windows 7. Windows 8 is fine and it seems not everyone runs into this issue or notices it.


----------



## CyHawk

I ordered yesterday. I remember reading back a few pages to do a factory reset first then adjust the color. Is that correct?
Thanks!


----------



## jeri

after i got my asus, like about 2+ weeks ago, i experience some wierd issues with my samsung 40inch tv hooked via hdmi to my gtx670 (extended display/landscape). when i watch a movie, i can see some 'lags' spikes ministutters just randomly at any movie. but mostly after some hours the pc is already running. i just cant figure it out, what could be the couse. before that, i had old samsung 22° and everything was smooth. but after i hooked up the asus ( running light boost ) i see this. any ideas what this could be?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> after i got my asus, like about 2+ weeks ago, i experience some wierd issues with my samsung 40inch tv hooked via hdmi to my gtx670 (extended display/landscape). when i watch a movie, i can see some 'lags' spikes ministutters just randomly at any movie. but mostly after some hours the pc is already running. i just cant figure it out, what could be the couse. before that, i had old samsung 22° and everything was smooth. but after i hooked up the asus ( running light boost ) i see this. any ideas what this could be?


-- Try it with Lightboost turned OFF
-- Try it at 60 Hz (or whatever your 40" TV is rated for)
-- Swap the primary/secondary monitors (switch them around)
-- Try different Nvidia drivers
-- Try a different HDMI cable

I like to refer to all of this as "Troubleshooting"... crazy concept, I know.


----------



## jeri

-- well lightboost off, is a no go. that and 120hz was THE whole point to buy the asus in the first place








-- tv can do 60 max anyway. but im trying to play the videos with mpc at 59hz. i post the results later.
-- u mean tv as main and extend it to the asus?
-- i can try the new betas i gues, but imho it has something to do with 120/144/lightboost.
-- have only one









edit: stutter is gone it seems, after setting 59hz in mpc for my tv. but maybe the issue somewhere else. the tv is currently as 1 and the asus 2 marked.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Just received the monitor.


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Just received the monitor.


gz!


----------



## DumpALump

So I just purchased this monitor and I'm a little disappointed with the washed out colors. The AG coating on this is pretty strong, really easy to see. My previous Benq XL2410t (now my gf's gaming monitor) had much better color reproduction. Although the Benq XL2410t had black crush which caused me to have to turn up the gamma in games, and the VG248QE doesn't have this issue. I'm one of the last guys to ever care about stuff like this, but going straight from my old monitor, which wasn't even rated that high in the color department, to this you can really tell a difference. Guess I'll just have to get used to it.

Is there a reason they go with really strong/thick or whatever you call it AG coating? I would figure you'd only need a very thin/light amount to make it work. I have tweaked with the bare settings a bit and have something that is decent, but I got to say its still pretty bad. Sadly, I'm not willing to void my 3 year warranty.

At 144hz in desktop it won't let my video card downclock to 2D/idle speeds. Setting this to 120hz works. I read some of you had this issue. I don't know if this still allows games to hit 144hz?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DumpALump*
> 
> At 144hz in desktop it won't let my video card downclock to 2D/idle speeds. Setting this to 120hz works. I read some of you had this issue. I don't know if this still allows games to hit 144hz?


PLEASE use the following form to report the 144 Hz BUG!!
www.amd.com/report

I had a lengthy discussion with AMD's support team today about this issue (by email). They've had a few folks (besides me) reporting the problem -- as far back a month ago. However, thus far, they haven't been able to reproduce it in their labs. Their tech guy told me that if enough users report the issue again, they'll put it back in the reproduction pipeline and try to find a fix in their lab.

When you fill out the form, be sure to include every detail you can think of in the description -- ie. all drivers you've tried, OS version(s), cable types, temperatures in 120 vs 144 Hz, core and memory clock values, etc.

PS: I assume you are using an AMD card based on the rig in your sig.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DumpALump*
> 
> So I just purchased this monitor and I'm a little disappointed with the washed out colors. The AG coating on this is pretty strong, really easy to see. My previous Benq XL2410t (now my gf's gaming monitor) had much better color reproduction. Although the Benq XL2410t had black crush which caused me to have to turn up the gamma in games, and the VG248QE doesn't have this issue. I'm one of the last guys to ever care about stuff like this, but going straight from my old monitor, which wasn't even rated that high in the color department, to this you can really tell a difference. Guess I'll just have to get used to it.
> 
> Is there a reason they go with really strong/thick or whatever you call it AG coating? I would figure you'd only need a very thin/light amount to make it work. I have tweaked with the bare settings a bit and have something that is decent, but I got to say its still pretty bad. Sadly, I'm not willing to void my 3 year warranty.
> 
> At 144hz in desktop it won't let my video card downclock to 2D/idle speeds. Setting this to 120hz works. I read some of you had this issue. I don't know if this still allows games to hit 144hz?


The factory presets are complete tosh

Have you at least set it all to standard?


----------



## DumpALump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> PLEASE use the following form to report the 144 Hz BUG!!
> www.amd.com/report
> 
> I had a lengthy discussion with AMD's support team today about this issue (by email). They've had a few folks (besides me) reporting the problem -- as far back a month ago. However, thus far, they haven't been able to reproduce it in their labs. Their tech guy told me that if enough users report the issue again, they'll put it back in the reproduction pipeline and try to find a fix in their lab.
> 
> When you fill out the form, be sure to include every detail you can think of in the description -- ie. all drivers you've tried, OS version(s), cable types, temperatures in 120 vs 144 Hz, core and memory clock values, etc.
> 
> PS: I assume you are using an AMD card based on the rig in your sig.


Yes, I have an AMD card. I really haven't done much testing as having the desktop at 120hz vs 144hz doesn't bother me, since the only time it would matter to myself is during an FPS/Action game. I'll send in a report though to try to help out!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> The factory presets are complete tosh
> 
> Have you at least set it all to standard?


Yeah I've fiddled with it. Its not so much the monitor itself as it is the heavy AG coating. Staring at what should be pure white, is a bit fuzzy from the AG coating. Never had this issue with the Benq. Also looking at various pictures I have, no matter what settings I do to the monitor the colors are washed out. I wonder if mine is just a bit more pronounced or I'm just a little more sensitive to it? Its almost like if you spray a window cleaner on your windshield, but it leaves a streak then in certain angles of light it causes everything to be a bit hazy. Sort of like that.


----------



## Power Taco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> If you have the VG248QE + a 60Hz monitor connected, but only one active at a time (ie. switching between them with WindowsKey+P), is there any problem or does it only happen in clone/extended desktop?


I tried other tests today. I installed my old 6850 to run my 42 inch tv monitor (hdmi) and that didn't help. There is SUPER delay lag when moving windows around. It's smooth, but delayed. I tried just the 42 inch (windows + P) and the window moved perfectly, but turned on extended desktop again and it started to lag. I'm guessing it does something with having a 144Hz monitor with an extended 60Hz monitor. hrrmmm, more people need to get this monitor...and a 42inch lcd extended monitor...so we can figure this crap out.


----------



## tsunamipop

Question. Did anyone actually load the files off of the disc that came with there 248qe? nvidia drivers/icc profile/setup info? just curious?


----------



## Power Taco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> Question. Did anyone actually load the files off of the disc that came with there 248qe? nvidia drivers/icc profile/setup info? just curious?


hmm, my first instinct when buying ANY computer part is the throw away the driver disk.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> Question. Did anyone actually load the files off of the disc that came with there 248qe? nvidia drivers/icc profile/setup info? just curious?


Its better getting it online:
https://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/#support_Download


----------



## tsunamipop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Its better getting it online:
> https://www.asus.com/Monitors_Projectors/VG248QE/#support_Download


is that driver needed if i have updated nvidia drivers for my graphics card?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

No


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tsunamipop*
> 
> is that driver needed if i have updated nvidia drivers for my graphics card?


No just use the latest ones.


----------



## doomlord52

So I'm planning on picking one of these up in the next few days, but I have two questions:

1. How is the color accuracy/image quality? Currently I use a LG W2452T (24", 1200p, TN panel), and I think it's pretty good. Would this be noticeably better? Worse? The same? I spent a fair amount of time messing with the settings on the LG screen, so I don't really have a problem with doing that on the new screen (from what I've read, it seems like I'll need to).

2. I'm planning on using this as my main screen, with the above LG as a secondary monitor. Will this cause issues, as one is 60hz, and the other 144? I would only be using the 144 for gaming, but it would be nice to use them both for general windows stuff (office type work, etc.). I've never ran a dual monitor setup like this, so how would it work? Would the 2nd screen just go blank when gaming? Will having SLI cause any issues?

3. Is it really worth $300? Technically it sounds great. (I paid about 280 for the current monitor - yeeearrs ago).


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I'm planning on picking one of these up in the next few days, but I have two questions:
> 
> 1. How is the color accuracy/image quality? Currently I use a LG W2452T (24", 1200p, TN panel), and I think it's pretty good. Would this be noticeably better? Worse? The same? I spent a fair amount of time messing with the settings on the LG screen, so I don't really have a problem with doing that on the new screen (from what I've read, it seems like I'll need to).
> 
> 2. I'm planning on using this as my main screen, with the above LG as a secondary monitor. Will this cause issues, as one is 60hz, and the other 144? I would only be using the 144 for gaming, but it would be nice to use them both for general windows stuff (office type work, etc.). I've never ran a dual monitor setup like this, so how would it work? Would the 2nd screen just go blank when gaming? Will having SLI cause any issues?
> 
> 3. Is it really worth $300? Technically it sounds great. (I paid about 280 for the current monitor - yeeearrs ago).


its the best 120hz/144 tft out there atm, may have not the best colors or viewangel compared to isp. if you u a gamer, this is the tft u want i would say.


----------



## Power Taco

In response to Doomlord52, here are my latest findings about having a 120+Hz monitor.

There are two Issues that I know of that are pretty critical imo. The first not being so bad.

1) When you set your monitor to 144Hz, the idle clocks of your GPU, at least in my case with a 7970, will set your memory clock to max and raise your cpu clock to about 500-501. For example, my idle clocks at 120Hz refresh rate or lower are 300Mhz GPU clock and 150MHz Memory clock. When I change it to 144Hz, the it goes to 501MHz GPU clock and 1450MHz Memory clock. This seems to be an issue with the video card that has yet been resolved. The *only fix* is to set your monitor at *120Hz* or lower. Not a HUUUUUUUGE problem because your card is still fine at those speeds, but it shouldn't happen like that.

2) The BIGGEST problem I've discovered is that you *CAN NOT* run a primary monitor *above* 60Hz (example would be *144Hz*) and an *extended monitor* at 60Hz "properly". There *will be lag* and *decreased performance*. Now I say "properly" because there is a work around to the problem, but we shouldn't have to do this. The ONLY way to run a 144Hz monitor with a 60Hz extended monitor without noticeable input lag and slow performance is to *disable Windows Aero*. Mainly just unchecking the "Use visual styles on windows and buttons" option in the performance options (computer properties>advanced system settings>settings button under Performance.) or setting your theme to Windows Basic.

Now for my rant.







I've searched almost every forum post about this issue in Windows 7 and found people trying different cabling, different monitors, different video cards, and they still have the same issue. What I don't understand is why there aren't more people with this problem? Have they just not noticed the performance decrease? The only other fix people came up with is to set both monitors to 60Hz, but what's the point in that?!

My next step is to find out if people ARE running their 144Hz monitor and a 60Hz extended monitor in Windows 7 with Aero enabled. I've only found a hundred people who can not.


----------



## doomlord52

Well, neither of those sound too bad. I'm not too worried about idle clocks, and if it does become an issue, I can just set it to 120hz instead of 144 - either is a massive upgrade from 60hz. The 2nd bit doesn't sound that bad, either. I don't run Aero anyway (I run basic), and I'm not worried about any 'performance' issues. I'm more worried about any technical limitations; but as long as it actually works, I'm happy.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Power Taco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> Well, neither of those sound too bad. I'm not too worried about idle clocks, and if it does become an issue, I can just set it to 120hz instead of 144 - either is a massive upgrade from 60hz. The 2nd bit doesn't sound that bad, either. I don't run Aero anyway (I run basic), and I'm not worried about any 'performance' issues. I'm more worried about any technical limitations; but as long as it actually works, I'm happy.
> 
> Thanks for the info


Yep, then you'll be set! I do notice that without Aero, most of your windows will look horrible when you move them around your screen. And I mean HORRIBLE. But games look great! I'll take a video to show you how crappy it is later today so other people can see why windows basic still kind of sucks with 144Hz.


----------



## Power Taco

Decided to just make the video right after I posted that. I have TF2 running and it is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good looking with 144Hz. Then I bring up Chrome and move it around, take notice to the sides of the frame and how crappy it looks. With Windows Aero enabled and no other monitors connected, it's SUPER smooth (I'll make another video to show the difference). I also showed a GREAT chrome plugin I found while researching this monitor that makes scrolling on web pages even more pretty. https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/chromium-wheel-smooth-scr/khpcanbeojalbkpgpmjpdkjnkfcgfkhb

here is the video 




Edit: You only notice that crappyness when you move windows with other windows behind it. So it's not as bad as I thought.

Edit2: Here is a video of Aero enabled vs Aero disabled on 144Hz


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> PLEASE use the following form to report the 144 Hz BUG!!
> www.amd.com/report
> 
> I had a lengthy discussion with AMD's support team today about this issue (by email). They've had a few folks (besides me) reporting the problem -- as far back a month ago. However, thus far, they haven't been able to reproduce it in their labs. Their tech guy told me that if enough users report the issue again, they'll put it back in the reproduction pipeline and try to find a fix in their lab.
> 
> When you fill out the form, be sure to include every detail you can think of in the description -- ie. all drivers you've tried, OS version(s), cable types, temperatures in 120 vs 144 Hz, core and memory clock values, etc.
> 
> PS: I assume you are using an AMD card based on the rig in your sig.


I submitted the 144 hz bug as well. The 144 hz bug also causes instant fullscreen flash corruption if you have overclocked the RAM overdrive speeds by as much as ONE mhz above "stock", as a flash video instantly triggers the CORRECT 2D speeds of 501 mhz @ 0.949v and 1500 mhz (ghz edition) or 1325 (non ghz reference cards), and the forced downclock of the RAM back to 1500/1325 causes the display to get trashed when a flash video is started.

120hz seems to not be affected.


----------



## ovawe

Dammit I think I'm good have to return this thing to Newegg. It really works flawlessly for what it does and the white boost feature truly is amazing especially for counterstrike players, but 24 inches is just too small and the only thing this monitor is good for is twitch first-person shooters. The motion clarity at 144 Hz or would like this truly is amazing for other games as well. But really can't compensate for the one trick pony that this water is and frankly I did eyestrain because the monitor is too small. I'm used to playing on a 32 inch TV and I think I'll have to wait until something that size would eventually see 120 Hz PC input via overclocking.

The comfort of sitting far away and playing on a 32 inch, despite being 60 Hz and all the screen tearing and a few frames of input lag still beats out this monitor by just a hair

But let me tell you this if you're on the fence about buying this monitor. If you twitch FPS player and you enjoyed the 24 inch size, you really owe it to yourself to buy this monitor. The input lag in light boost mode I can't even feel it in the motion clarity is truly amazing. The crosshairs are very useful feature and the over brightness of this monitor becomes an advantage because you can see in dark areas if you turn up the brightness much more so than with other monitors.

I was playing with the slow shotgunning counterstrike and was getting head shots left and right I feel like a god. Manage one day 32 inch TVs can do this I'd be the first to buy one.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I'm planning on picking one of these up in the next few days, but I have two questions:
> 
> 1. How is the color accuracy/image quality? Currently I use a LG W2452T (24", 1200p, TN panel), and I think it's pretty good. Would this be noticeably better? Worse? The same? I spent a fair amount of time messing with the settings on the LG screen, so I don't really have a problem with doing that on the new screen (from what I've read, it seems like I'll need to).
> 
> 2. I'm planning on using this as my main screen, with the above LG as a secondary monitor. Will this cause issues, as one is 60hz, and the other 144? I would only be using the 144 for gaming, but it would be nice to use them both for general windows stuff (office type work, etc.). I've never ran a dual monitor setup like this, so how would it work? Would the 2nd screen just go blank when gaming? Will having SLI cause any issues?
> 
> 3. Is it really worth $300? Technically it sounds great. (I paid about 280 for the current monitor - yeeearrs ago).


If you plan on getting the monitor, I suggest:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html

265 Shipped no Tax


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Taco*
> 
> In response to Doomlord52, here are my latest findings about having a 120+Hz monitor.
> 
> There are two Issues that I know of that are pretty critical imo. The first not being so bad.
> 
> 1) When you set your monitor to 144Hz, the idle clocks of your GPU, at least in my case with a 7970, will set your memory clock to max and raise your cpu clock to about 500-501. For example, my idle clocks at 120Hz refresh rate or lower are 300Mhz GPU clock and 150MHz Memory clock. When I change it to 144Hz, the it goes to 501MHz GPU clock and 1450MHz Memory clock. This seems to be an issue with the video card that has yet been resolved. The *only fix* is to set your monitor at *120Hz* or lower. Not a HUUUUUUUGE problem because your card is still fine at those speeds, but it shouldn't happen like that.
> 
> 2) The BIGGEST problem I've discovered is that you *CAN NOT* run a primary monitor *above* 60Hz (example would be *144Hz*) and an *extended monitor* at 60Hz "properly". There *will be lag* and *decreased performance*. Now I say "properly" because there is a work around to the problem, but we shouldn't have to do this. The ONLY way to run a 144Hz monitor with a 60Hz extended monitor without noticeable input lag and slow performance is to *disable Windows Aero*. Mainly just unchecking the "Use visual styles on windows and buttons" option in the performance options (computer properties>advanced system settings>settings button under Performance.) or setting your theme to Windows Basic.
> 
> Now for my rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched almost every forum post about this issue in Windows 7 and found people trying different cabling, different monitors, different video cards, and they still have the same issue. What I don't understand is why there aren't more people with this problem? Have they just not noticed the performance decrease? The only other fix people came up with is to set both monitors to 60Hz, but what's the point in that?!
> 
> My next step is to find out if people ARE running their 144Hz monitor and a 60Hz extended monitor in Windows 7 with Aero enabled. I've only found a hundred people who can not.


is it only with 144hz? not with 120+light boost and a tv via hdmi issues? cuz i had some random 'stuttering' on the tv, while playing movies. the tft was off. i changed the hz from 60 to 59 via mpc to the tv and the stuttering is gone now i think.


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you plan on getting the monitor, I suggest:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html
> 
> 265 Shipped no Tax


omg this is so cheap... its like only 204€. i payd for mine 325€ in germany no shipping


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Taco*
> 
> In response to Doomlord52, here are my latest findings about having a 120+Hz monitor.
> 
> There are two Issues that I know of that are pretty critical imo. The first not being so bad.
> 
> 1) When you set your monitor to 144Hz, the idle clocks of your GPU, at least in my case with a 7970, will set your memory clock to max and raise your cpu clock to about 500-501. For example, my idle clocks at 120Hz refresh rate or lower are 300Mhz GPU clock and 150MHz Memory clock. When I change it to 144Hz, the it goes to 501MHz GPU clock and 1450MHz Memory clock. This seems to be an issue with the video card that has yet been resolved. The *only fix* is to set your monitor at *120Hz* or lower. Not a HUUUUUUUGE problem because your card is still fine at those speeds, but it shouldn't happen like that.
> 
> 2) The BIGGEST problem I've discovered is that you *CAN NOT* run a primary monitor *above* 60Hz (example would be *144Hz*) and an *extended monitor* at 60Hz "properly". There *will be lag* and *decreased performance*. Now I say "properly" because there is a work around to the problem, but we shouldn't have to do this. The ONLY way to run a 144Hz monitor with a 60Hz extended monitor without noticeable input lag and slow performance is to *disable Windows Aero*. Mainly just unchecking the "Use visual styles on windows and buttons" option in the performance options (computer properties>advanced system settings>settings button under Performance.) or setting your theme to Windows Basic.
> 
> Now for my rant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've searched almost every forum post about this issue in Windows 7 and found people trying different cabling, different monitors, different video cards, and they still have the same issue. What I don't understand is why there aren't more people with this problem? Have they just not noticed the performance decrease? The only other fix people came up with is to set both monitors to 60Hz, but what's the point in that?!
> 
> My next step is to find out if people ARE running their 144Hz monitor and a 60Hz extended monitor in Windows 7 with Aero enabled. I've only found a hundred people who can not.


Cheapest way to fix the second problem is get Windows 8, it doesn't suffer that bug.


----------



## Power Taco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Cheapest way to fix the second problem is get Windows 8, it doesn't suffer that bug.


Does Windows 8 fix both bugs?


----------



## jeri

is there even a real 'seeable' difference 120/144? why not just run with 120+lb?


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Power Taco*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Cheapest way to fix the second problem is get Windows 8, it doesn't suffer that bug.
> 
> 
> 
> Does Windows 8 fix both bugs?
Click to expand...

I don't think it fixes your first issue. If it does, then that would be some very interesting news!


----------



## Power Taco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> is there even a real 'seeable' difference 120/144? why not just run with 120+lb?


I see a difference, but my main issue is not being able to use the Aero windows while having other monitors attached. I'm not too worried about the memory clock bug. Watch the second video I posted to see why I rather have the Aero themes than not having it.


----------



## Falkentyne

OSD calibration works at non LB, brightness controls are not locked, and the colors and -picture- quality are markedly better.

You can actually set it up to get as good a picture as possible without the anti glare removed at 144hz (60 hz has the best picture qualitygamma though) by using theatre mode and settings shown here: http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

In lightboost, you can only adjust the contrast and the lightboost level (affects movement clarity at the expense of brightness).


----------



## ovawe

I just like to add that I was worried about color qualities during light boost mode as well, but in games like counterstrike I really don't mind the lackluster color quality especially when I'm turning on my brightness really high anyway in order to see in dark areas. In competitive first-person shooters, yet color quality would be nice, but it's not the first priority. Without calibration, the red tint that white boost ads is not always detrimental because it actually makes some games look better in my opinion.

However when I had the choice of playing single player games with 120 Hz light boost or on my 32 inch TV, I always preferred the TV because of the picture size and dramatically improved colors.

The asus this however really really bright, which I suppose is a good thing if you're using like this mode and still want bright colors especially to light and dark areas in competitive first-person shooters. However if you're working in the dim room or like working in a completely dark room that means you may have to adjust the brightness the monitors menu because your graphics cards software brightness setting is alone enough. At that point you'll have to be dealing with PWM flickering.

This definitely isn't a jack of all trades monitor not even close. It is however when I think is a number one priority to have for competitive first-person shooter players as long as they don't mind the 24 inch screen and the graphics card can pull off 120 frames per second.


----------



## Falkentyne

Yeah this monitor *must* be bright in order to be able to show a decent picture with strobe enabled, since the black period is longer (you can see the oscilloscope on blurbusters or on that other review site) than the on period, thus resulting in more time when the backlight is "blanked", thus you need a monitor with 10x the average brightness of a traditional LCD.

There should be some really nice hardware in the future, hopefulyl with monitors that can enable strobe mode for 2D lightboost, regardless of what hardware it's attached to, by an option in the monitor itself, for 100 and 120 hz modes. Of course,it wouldn't be called lightboost then.....but the fact that it works perfectly on AMD hardware if you hotplug without unplugging the monitor from the wall, shows that it is NOT hardware specific for 2d strobescopic mode to work...


----------



## Ne1ld0

Question: With 3 of these monitors, has anyone set them up in EyeFinity for gaming in 3D on all 3 monitors? I am wanting to do this with my 3, but am unsure of the best way to connect them to my graphics cards running in CrossFire.

My 2 graphics cards are the same and each has the following ports: 2 x Mini DisplayPorts, 1 x HDMI, 2 x DVI

Of course the ports on these monitors are: 1 x HDMI, 1 x DisplayPort, 1 x Dual-link DVI-D

From my research I found this:

1. To enable AMD HD3D technology in CrossFire™ mode utilize Catalyst 11.12 or later for ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 series graphics or later.

2. AMD Eyefinity stereoscopic 3D support requires 3 native DisplayPort 3D monitors and Catalyst 11.11 or later.

So does this mean all I'll need 3 cables that are Mini DisplayPort to DisplayPort for all three monitors and the latest drivers?


----------



## CallsignVega

Found a cool comparison of what pixels look like close up on different monitors and film coatings. I highlighted some notables:










I'll take gloss.


----------



## jeri

wow lol... damn i should turn that coating off, but to afraid i f... it up. im kinda more affraid of the tear apart/put together part i gues. i should check if have all the proper tools needet for the procedure first of all









CallsignVega have u tried to run your monster 4-way rig with 144hz vs 120hz+lb?


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> wow lol... damn i should turn that coating off, but to afraid i f... it up. im kinda more affraid of the tear apart/put together part i gues. i should check if have all the proper tools needet for the procedure first of all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallsignVega have u tried to run your monster 4-way rig with 144hz vs 120hz+lb?


Oh ya, Lightboost all the way.


----------



## AlaskaFox

Im about to go into town and pick mine up at a local store







how many here set this up for amd 3d gaming? what glasses do i need?


----------



## ovawe

acer antiglare removal i was talking about



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Is it okay to leave the monitor on when the PC is off or should I turn it off along with the PC?


----------



## CyHawk

I received one yesterday from newegg. I'm a bit torn, I really like the motion clarity but coming from 1920x1200 to 1080, I really notice the size difference. There is about an inch in vertical height, and the text isn't as clear. Am I the only one to feel this way?


----------



## Falkentyne

Make sure you have sharpness set to 40 and not 50. I believe they all default to 50. 40 is the proper cleartype setting.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Is it okay to leave the monitor on when the PC is off or should I turn it off along with the PC?


As with anything, turning the monitor off will prolong the life of the backlight, but if the PC is off, the monitor will also turn off and go into a low power inactive mode, that's fine, too. But it still uses some electricity like that so, it's your choice.

It remembers lightboost settings until it is unplugged.


----------



## dmasteR

Just got the monitor today and it's fantastic! No dead pixels, and very minimal backlight bleed. My old Asus actually has MORE backlight bleed oddly enough.









Any settings I should change besides the colors? Should I use a higher tracefree setting?


----------



## bustacap22

.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just got the monitor today and it's fantastic! No dead pixels, and very minimal backlight bleed. My old Asus actually has MORE backlight bleed oddly enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any settings I should change besides the colors? Should I use a higher tracefree setting?


Give lightboost a try


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I don't know how you guys use lightboost in 2d. I think that it looks awful.


----------



## Falkentyne

Doesn't look that much worse in 2D lightboost than my 2233rz does in 2D. If anything, sharpness is locked at 50 instead of the ideal 40, and the blue kelvins are higher than normal (8k'ish), which can be calibrated down with tools. It's the high blue kelvin thatis the main problem (since it's jacked up to compensate for shutter glasses).

Tracefree is locked at the maximum value of 0f (15, aka 100 in the menu). You can enter the service menu to change this to an approximation (gain) of TF 80 (=0D (hex)=13 in decimal), by turning off the monitor with the power button, holding down menu while powering it on, then pressing menu after it bypasses the Asus screen and then moving to the "OD gain" field and changing it from 0F (100) to 0D (an approximation of TF 80, but NOT the same)..

No noticable degradation of smoothness of lightboost, but does definitely lower the trailing artifacts seen close to the top and bottom of the screen) in 2D, sort of how tracefree of 80 vs 100 worked without lightboost, but not as extreme. Very nice combined with a Contrast of 65.

(remember, you are setting a GAIN to the Tracefree 100 (0F) setting by setting it to 0D--this is NOT quite the same as actually having Tracefree set to 80 in the OSD, which you can't do in Lightboost mode anyway)--you can experiment without lightboost by setting gains on the OSD setting---easy example: OSD TF set to 100 and then tweaking the gain value to 06 (which would correspond to TF=40), looks MUCH worse than having it set to TF 40 (06) in the OSD directly, even though the service menu would still show 06 by default if you did that.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

The colors are way off and the gamma is horrendous.

I think that it just kills image quality. Using a TN panel is a big enough compromise and then using an option that makes it look worse on top that? No, way is that worth it imo.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> The colors are way off and the gamma is horrendous.
> 
> I think that it just kills image quality. Using a TN panel is a big enough compromise and then using an option that makes it look worse on top that? No, way is that worth it imo.


With a colorimeter you actually get way better image quality, but in the end is all preference; color quality vs no motion blur.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

ICC profiles don't work in a lot of games.

Also going by NCX's review you can see the night and day difference even after the display was calibrated. The difference wasn't for the better.


----------



## DumpALump

Yep, its what I said earlier. Colors on this thing are really bad, and I'm usually not one to care. Its that bad lol.

My old Benq 2410t has much better colors, but the only real problem I had was black crush. Everyone says the VG248qe and 2411t use the same panel, but I've read a few posts stating the Benq does have better colors. Of course $265 vs $400 is a bit of a difference.


----------



## Ka0sX

Well i just got my Asus VG248Qe

Time to go unbox it now

I play CSGO does anyone have some good setting for this monitor for gaming?


----------



## Ka0sX

Ok so i cant get lightboost working on my monitor

I have installed the file

Step 1 Installed LightBoost-Monitor-EDID-override

Step 2 REboot

Step3 Install the REG file

Check OSD lightboost still greyed out

My NV control panel has Asus 120hz 3d lcd


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Color shouldn't be an issue with this monitor, it's a twitch gaming monitor. No time to enjoy the colors. just aim and shoot, that's the advantage of this monitor.


----------



## ovawe

exactly...i want to call this mniotr a one trick pony. but a really good one trick pony. if u are a twich player who is ok with only 24 inches, then this monitor will make you GODLY. m3 in css i was pwning noobs left and right. too bad i dont play fps much tho and i hate 24 in too small


----------



## Ka0sX

never mind i got it working


----------



## ovawe

In light boost mode there is a white line flicker on the bottom right corner if I move a window around over a black background around that area. Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## Ka0sX

i think i might have to send this monitor back

I have a faint white line down the left side of the screen

does anyone else experience this?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ka0sX*
> 
> i think i might have to send this monitor back
> 
> I have a faint white line down the left side of the screen
> 
> does anyone else experience this?


Not at all, 0 dead pixels and backlight is very minimal. Less than my old Asus in fact.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B2HH7G0/ref=pe_171560_29583690_email_1p_0_ti

Amazon got the monitor back in.


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Not at all, 0 dead pixels and backlight is very minimal. Less than my old Asus in fact.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00B2HH7G0/ref=pe_171560_29583690_email_1p_0_ti
> 
> Amazon got the monitor back in.


Thanks for the reply iam in Australia just paid 500 for it i know its a ripoff over here

And ill be up for probs another 80 to send it back from the place i bought it from

here is a *That pic was taken with the monitor at 144hz

Now its not noticible at 60 85 or 100 just 120 and 144*ust 120 and 144


----------



## jeri

hm looks weird. maybe lower some brightness/gamma.


----------



## jeri

well seems like something is very wrong as since like NOW, my asus looks like this







(running lb)

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/839/img0411ds.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/img0407uh.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/197/img0409j.JPG/

hm very strange is this, i shut all hardware completly down for couple of minutes, rebootet and its fine again. still very very weird....


----------



## Ka0sX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> hm looks weird. maybe lower some brightness/gamma.


how would gamma help ? when its only that side right side is perfect i have since boxed the monitor back up

Looks like another week or more without gaming for me

Hate buying stuff online

Wish stores around here in the town i live in would carry more then just cheap ass monitors

I might just give the benq monitor a shot

I have crap luck id prolly get another asus the same

Damn thats bad luck Jeri

I have seen bad drivers do that before


----------



## jeri

well i dont know what this was. but its gone now hopefully....


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> well i dont know what this was. but its gone now hopefully....


Whatever that was had nothing to do with the monitor. Probably something video card/Vram related. I think I remember something about bad/faulty cables also causing corruption like that...


----------



## jeri

can good be. i moved the tft some days ago a bit closer to me, maybe a little cable distortion or whatever...


----------



## DumpALump

There is a bug with ATI drivers (not sure about nvidia) where you can't run in 144hz, without the monitor being clocked in 3D mode. Then it'll clock down and you'll get corruption or a crash. You should be able to run in 120hz desktop mode though.

Also make sure you have the very newest drivers if you have an ATI card. Not sure why, but I got some weird issues like that with 13.1, when I never had those issues on my previous 120hz monitor.


----------



## Falkentyne

The corruption bug can be avoided by not overclocking the RAM past the default overdrive speed while running 144 hz (the core doesn't cause this problem). There's no problem in games or even in windowed 3d games and non video/hw flash based 2d applications. But when a HW flash video or other hw accelerated video file is used (and maybe other programs too), it tells the drivers to go back into 500 mhz 2d mode (500 / 1500 @ 0.949v on ghz editoin 7970s) and the downclock on the RAM from >1500 to 1500 causes the corruption.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Color shouldn't be an issue with this monitor, it's a twitch gaming monitor. No time to enjoy the colors. just aim and shoot, that's the advantage of this monitor.


So its for playing Quake 3?

I didn't even find the trade off worth it in Serious Sam.

Also I bought this monitor for 3d vision and it does that very well.

That 2d light boost crap may be just for twitch gaming and even then the trade off is very debatable. This monitor is good for a lot more than just that.

If you don't care about visuals what do you need that GTX Titan for? Might as well turn down a bunch of settings. Most settings in most games cause less of a hit in graphics quality.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> So its for playing Quake 3?
> 
> I didn't even find the trade off worth it in Serious Sam.
> 
> Also I bought this monitor for 3d vision and it does that very well.
> 
> That 2d light boost crap may be just for twitch gaming and even then the trade off is very debatable. This monitor is good for a lot more than just that.
> 
> If you don't care about visuals what do you need that GTX Titan for? Might as well turn down a bunch of settings. Most settings in most games cause less of a hit in graphics quality.


Main reason I got this monitor is for twich gaming, what it's ment for.

And when I'm not twitching, having the GTX Titan is there when I need the power. Like video editing on a 2560x1600 IPS monitor. And or gaming on non-twitch games and enjoying the scenary.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Main reason I got this monitor is for twich gaming, what it's ment for.


No, thats just what you use it for.

This monitor is great for 3d as well.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Sup guys? Lol

So I see some of the OG guys on the thread are still around. I just came back to this thread today. I was wondering if anyone could PM some links or just post a good "Color" and "Image" setting for the VG248QE? Please? I'd really appreciate it guys. I hear stuff about Profiles? I never used one, anyone know if they are worth using? how about Lightboost? Anyone confirm positive results on that?

I am ready to see what I can get this baby to do! I pretty much being loving my VG248QE ever since, specially last few days because I finally got my computer running the best it has since i built it!

Thanks guys! I am probably going to sleep here in a bit, its almost 1 AM (Friday night!!! morrow) but I would appreciate all the help I can get.
I am sure its out there if I thread dig, but I'd have to search over 150 pages on 2 different threads.

Goodnight Yall!


----------



## ice445

Has anyone tried overclocking one of these? I'm curious as to what you can get to.


----------



## Falkentyne

Overclocking? You can't go much above 144 hz without a bunch of editing of driver files and changing the pixel clock. Someone managed to reach 150 hz on theirs but its not really worth the hassle. 144 hz isnt good enough? And then there's lightboost...


----------



## jeri

all you need is lb and 120hz = the end.


----------



## bustacap22

Anyone have experience or heard of these monitors being used for Eyefinity. Any known problems getting Eyefinity to work at 144hz.....I am hoping to connect 3 of these in eyefinity. I am also wondering about the cable connection as we all know there needs to be an "active" connector to get eyefinity to work. Also, knowing that a Dual link DVI is required to achieve 144hz. Should there be any concern about using DVI to Display Port adapters to connect to my 7970. MY 7970 has 2 mini display port which I plan to use. And use 1 DVI connection. One of the mini display port will be using a DVI to mini Display Port adapter for connection. With this proposed setup, am I missing anything else. Thanks.


----------



## shedokan

When using my monitor in 144Hz at Q3 engine I saw some double imaging or sort of stuttering that didnt happen before I enabled LB, weird


----------



## Falkentyne

Nothing to do with the monitor. You probably capped the FPS at something lower than the current refresh rate. Plus the motion blur you will get from not using ligthboost...


----------



## shedokan

Yeah FPS was capped to 125, maybe that's why then :0


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Sup guys? Lol
> 
> So I see some of the OG guys on the thread are still around. I just came back to this thread today. I was wondering if anyone could PM some links or just post a good "Color" and "Image" setting for the VG248QE? Please? I'd really appreciate it guys. I hear stuff about Profiles? I never used one, anyone know if they are worth using? how about Lightboost? Anyone confirm positive results on that?
> 
> Goodnight Yall!


Hey mr epicsurvivor, bear in mind that each panel is different. So my vg248qe color settings won't be as good looking on yours.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> So its for playing Quake 3?
> 
> I didn't even find the trade off worth it in Serious Sam.
> 
> Also I bought this monitor for 3d vision and it does that very well.
> 
> That 2d light boost crap may be just for twitch gaming and even then the trade off is very debatable. This monitor is good for a lot more than just that.
> 
> If you don't care about visuals what do you need that GTX Titan for? Might as well turn down a bunch of settings. Most settings in most games cause less of a hit in graphics quality.


Played Far Cry 3, Dota 2, Quake, CS, Doom 3, Warcraft 3, Bastion, blah blah and frankly I don't notice the colour problems you're mentioning unless I have another monitor to compare it to. When switching back to no lightboost colours suddenly pop out and stuff looks nice, but frankly I don't give a tosh because I never noticed that when I was using lightboost constantly. If you keep switching then it grates, if you have other monitors to compare it to then it hurts, if you just use lightboost I for one can live in happiness that games look mighty fine and lightboost smoothness is far better than anything else I've tried.

I don't care about 3D. Monitor does what I want it to and what everyone who uses lightboost wants it to. Whatever floats your boat. If you're anal about colours stop acting like everyone else has to be.

And I don't appreciating you describing lightboost as 'crap' so objectively, as if its a fact.


----------



## Falkentyne

I agree. He should just stay out of this thread since he has nothing positive or useful to contribute. He hates lightboost and worships his IPS displays, well GREAT for him. he can go enjoy his IPS crap while the rest of us enjoy CRT quality zero motion blur gaming. He literally acts like we're costing him money from a sale, by buying these lightboost monitors.......

This 'non perfect color' lightboost is STILL miles better than the beat up used CRT's I had to deal with, like that arcing P1130, since there were no good CRT's anyhwere, so this is 100% worth it to me.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

This thread is about the Asus VG248qe. Not just the lightboost feature. This display does a lot more than just the one feature that I think looks awful. Thats just my opinion. Maybe instead of acting like a fanboy and getting all upset recommend some tweaks. I'm wondering how you guys set this up so that it looks acceptable.

Its not just the color. Its the gamma bleached look combined with the natural TN gamma shift that I don't like.

I also don't get why you're attacking me. You act as if that feature comes without compromise. I've yet to find a single display that that doesn't have some sort of compromise. No one display is perfect for every game or everyone's usage. It would be ignorant to think so.

If you guys can't have a discussion maybe you shouldn't be posting on the forum. Not everyone is going to share your opinion.


----------



## EpicSurvivor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Hey mr epicsurvivor, bear in mind that each panel is different. So my vg248qe color settings won't be as good looking on yours.


Hello Good Sir! Nice to see you again









I am just curious what is the ISS profiles people keep talking about? I mean I have everything on my monitor like it came out the box except for the Brightness. So I am kinda curious whats worth messing around with.

I will say running this monitor at 144hz by default, has being a wonderful experience. Going from 60hz to 144hz is amazing! just saying. People if you read this buy this monitor, you won't regret it.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about the Asus VG248qe. Not just the lightboost feature. This display does a lot more than just the one feature that I think looks awful. Thats just my opinion. Maybe instead of acting like a fanboy and getting all upset recommend some tweaks. I'm wondering how you guys set this up so that it looks acceptable.
> 
> Its not just the color. Its the gamma bleached look combined with the natural TN gamma shift that I don't like.
> 
> I also don't get why you're attacking me. You act as if that feature comes without compromise. I've yet to find a single display that that doesn't have some sort of compromise. No one display is perfect for every game or everyone's usage. It would be ignorant to think so.
> 
> If you guys can't have a discussion maybe you shouldn't be posting on the forum. Not everyone is going to share your opinion.


Right... so explain how my post quoted below acts like its a feature without compromise? Explain how the post is not having a discussion?

My post explains exactly why people use lightboost.

You aren't having a discussion, you're insulting lightboost with vulgar language when there is no call for that. No one is insulting people who use this monitor for 3D. You attack people using lightboost then complain about being attacked. Well don't stoke the flames, son. If you can't initiate a sensible discussion then maybe you shouldn't be posting on a forum. Not everyone shares your opinion.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Played Far Cry 3, Dota 2, Quake, CS, Doom 3, Warcraft 3, Bastion, blah blah and frankly I don't notice the colour problems you're mentioning unless I have another monitor to compare it to. When switching back to no lightboost colours suddenly pop out and stuff looks nice, but frankly I don't give a tosh because I never noticed that when I was using lightboost constantly. If you keep switching then it grates, if you have other monitors to compare it to then it hurts, if you just use lightboost I for one can live in happiness that games look mighty fine and lightboost smoothness is far better than anything else I've tried.
> 
> I don't care about 3D. Monitor does what I want it to and what everyone who uses lightboost wants it to. Whatever floats your boat. If you're anal about colours stop acting like everyone else has to be.
> 
> And I don't appreciating you describing lightboost as 'crap' so objectively, as if its a fact.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicSurvivor*
> 
> Hello Good Sir! Nice to see you again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just curious what is the ISS profiles people keep talking about? I mean I have everything on my monitor like it came out the box except for the Brightness. So I am kinda curious whats worth messing around with.
> 
> I will say running this monitor at 144hz by default, has being a wonderful experience. Going from 60hz to 144hz is amazing! just saying. People if you read this buy this monitor, you won't regret it.


http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

Look half way down, it starts talking about ICC profiles.


----------



## iNcontroL

I was wondering if this monitor works well with 2 VG236HE Monitors in a NVidia Surround Setup? Since I can no longer find the VG236HE anywhere, I was told by someone on the forums that the VG248QE is it's successor. So how would this work? Obviously the 23" monitors are a tad smaller but I'm not sure how much it'll effect bezel alignment.

As for the fresh rate, would I be able to run the VG248QE at 144 Hz and the 2 VG236HE monitors at 120 Hz or would I have to run all three at the same refresh rate?

In 3D Surround, I read that all monitors need to be the same model, but there may be a work around. How would that work with these 2 models? Especially since the VG236HE doesn't have Light Boost. Is that something I can disable?


----------



## ovawe

qe in the center...symmetry


----------



## Mrcooks

If I could pick your brains a bit that would be so cool. So I've dealt with PWM in dc to ac inverters a bit so I think I have an idea of how it works. But how does it relate to monitors and their pixels. What are the Benefits?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrcooks*
> 
> If I could pick your brains a bit that would be so cool. So I've dealt with PWM in dc to ac inverters a bit so I think I have an idea of how it works. But how does it relate to monitors and their pixels. What are the Benefits?


It's used to change the voltage in LED/CFL backlights, I'm pretty sure. Doesn't actually serve a purpose when it comes to the actual LCD matrix.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> It's used to change the voltage in LED/CFL backlights, I'm pretty sure. Doesn't actually serve a purpose when it comes to the actual LCD matrix.


Thats not at all how pwm works. It doesn't change the voltage but pulses it on and off very quickly.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> Thats not at all how pwm works. It doesn't change the voltage but pulses it on and off very quickly.


Pulse width modulation, correct? I guess I should have said "changes state" of voltage, but that wasn't the point. All i was trying to convey was that it's only used to control the backlight, which is separate from the liquid crystal component of the display.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> In 3D Surround, I read that all monitors need to be the same model, but there may be a work around. How would that work with these 2 models? Especially since the VG236HE doesn't have Light Boost. Is that something I can disable?


They really HAVE to be similar or same. It's possible to workaround using EDID overrides, but this only works for extremely-similiar models like VG278HE, VG278H, VG278HR, and even so, there are potentially minor differences.

VG236H and VG248QE are so vastly different, however:
- VG236H has far, far worse crosstalk
- VG248QE is more than double the brightness in 3D mode than VG236H in 3D mode, thanks to LightBoost while wearing 3D glasses
- The timing of the refreshes are a little bit out-of-sync, so the shutter glasses can't display proper 3D from both monitors simultaneously.

Note, VG236H seems to have better-calibrated colors out of the box, VG248QE is more out of calibration out of the box.
That said, to do 3D surround, you may have to sell your VG236H. Fortunately, Amazon sells the VG248QE for only about $267 at the moment. Also nVidia does not do 2-monitor surround at the moment (nVidia says this is being fixed), you need 3 monitors.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> They really HAVE to be similar or same. It's possible to workaround using EDID overrides, but this only works for extremely-similiar models like VG278HE, VG278H, VG278HR, and even so, there are potentially minor differences.
> 
> VG236H and VG248QE are so vastly different, however:
> - VG236H has far, far worse crosstalk
> - VG248QE is more than double the brightness in 3D mode than VG236H in 3D mode, thanks to LightBoost while wearing 3D glasses
> - The timing of the refreshes are a little bit out-of-sync, so the shutter glasses can't display proper 3D from both monitors simultaneously.
> 
> Note, VG236H seems to have better-calibrated colors out of the box, VG248QE is more out of calibration out of the box.
> That said, to do 3D surround, you may have to sell your VG236H. Fortunately, Amazon sells the VG248QE for only about $267 at the moment. Also nVidia does not do 2-monitor surround at the moment (nVidia says this is being fixed), you need 3 monitors.


Thanks for the Response. I guess I'll sell my 2 VG236H and get 3 VG248QE while it's on sale. +Rep for the concise answer.


----------



## CallsignVega

Edit


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, I am out of the de-matte business. Heard reports of super-glue versions of the panel and I finally got one. Ten hours in the soak and the glue was incredibly strong and pulled up the polarizer ruining the screen. Margins are too small for this. Asus must get the panels from different vendors and/or the matte film/glue comes from two separate vendors. One is easy water soluble (most monitors) and another is not. After having done two dozen or so of these monitors, it's a shame to see this variable put into the mix.


DOH!!









That's sad news, indeed!


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, I am out of the de-matte business. Heard reports of super-glue versions of the panel and I finally got one. Ten hours in the soak and the glue was incredibly strong and pulled up the polarizer ruining the screen. Margins are too small for this. Asus must get the panels from different vendors and/or the matte film/glue comes from two separate vendors. One is easy water soluble (most monitors) and another is not. After having done two dozen or so of these monitors, it's a shame to see this variable put into the mix.


Or they've started cracking down on people's ability to do the mod. Because if you think about it, only a trained eye at an RMA center is even going to notice that the layer is missing.


----------



## Paps.pt

I still use a samsung syncmaster 21 inch CRT for gaming and surfing the WebI use . the resolution 1600x1200 @ 100hz,with a 2500k oced and two gtx570 in sli so most of the games have a good fps with vertical sync on.I ve never seen one of this monitors or a IPS 1440p monitor but I am thinking about buying a IPS 1440p, even though I know I will probably have to upgrade my GPUs to two gtx 670, for example.Couple of questions for someone who tried both when gaming fast pace first person shooters
- is a 6ms response time IPS good for gaming or will I deeply regret it because of lag and ghosting and would prefer to get this 24 inch 1080 TN monitor? Anyone also came from a CRT?

Cheers


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> I still use a samsung syncmaster 21 inch CRT for gaming and surfing the WebI use . the resolution 1600x1200 @ 100hz,with a 2500k oced and two gtx570 in sli so most of the games have a good fps with vertical sync on.I ve never seen one of this monitors or a IPS 1440p monitor but I am thinking about buying a IPS 1440p, even though I know I will probably have to upgrade my GPUs to two gtx 670, for example.Couple of questions for someone who tried both when gaming fast pace first person shooters
> - is a 6ms response time IPS good for gaming or will I deeply regret it because of lag and ghosting and would prefer to get this 24 inch 1080 TN monitor? Anyone also came from a CRT?
> 
> Cheers


If you came from a CRT I would recommend this monitor as it is super smooth. Much smoother than the IPS 1440p monitors, I know because I have an overclocked QNIX 27" 1440p PLS at 120Hz and its nowhere near as smooth, but looks much nicer in colours.

Its a tradeoff.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, I am out of the de-matte business. Heard reports of super-glue versions of the panel and I finally got one. Ten hours in the soak and the glue was incredibly strong and pulled up the polarizer ruining the screen. Margins are too small for this. Asus must get the panels from different vendors and/or the matte film/glue comes from two separate vendors. One is easy water soluble (most monitors) and another is not. After having done two dozen or so of these monitors, it's a shame to see this variable put into the mix.


Ah, that would explain the reports that I've heard on [H] of a couple of people pulling up the polarizer. I was wondering why it seemed to go so easy for others.


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> If you came from a CRT I would recommend this monitor as it is super smooth. Much smoother than the IPS 1440p monitors, I know because I have an overclocked QNIX 27" 1440p PLS at 120Hz and its nowhere near as smooth, but looks much nicer in colours.
> 
> Its a tradeoff.


That's exactly the one I am about to order from eBay.  Are you saying that it's not good to play in the Qnix Qx2710?


----------



## ovawe

darn i returned my qe. could not get used to the TN panel and 24 for anything other than super competitive FPS and I dont play FPS enough to warrant the sacrifice. Still prefer using a 32" TV westinghouse as monitor and playing counter-strike. easier to aim far away when screen is so big, and less eyestrain dont have to squint

plus with the QE i found that cuz its so smooth, i tracked objects more and did not allow my eyes to de-focus and rest as much. with a 60hz panel, i would blink, or momentarily unfocus my eyes when i did big turns. not good for a competitive pro, but a casual like me i prefer to play on 32 inch than this lightboost 24 inch.

plus the new LG ln5300 has me interested and might be tyring that this holiday season


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> darn i returned my qe. could not get used to the TN panel and 24 for anything other than super competitive FPS and I dont play FPS enough to warrant the sacrifice. Still prefer using a 32" TV westinghouse as monitor and playing counter-strike. easier to aim far away when screen is so big, and less eyestrain dont have to squint
> 
> plus with the QE i found that cuz its so smooth, i tracked objects more and did not allow my eyes to de-focus and rest as much. with a 60hz panel, i would blink, or momentarily unfocus my eyes when i did big turns. not good for a competitive pro, but a casual like me i prefer to play on 32 inch than this lightboost 24 inch.
> 
> plus the new LG ln5300 has me interested and might be tyring that this holiday season


Welp mate, it's your setup, therefore your choice.


----------



## Mehdi

How does this compare to the 120hz BenQ?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mehdi*
> 
> How does this compare to the 120hz BenQ?


You may want to check this video out, very informative.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, I am out of the de-matte business. Heard reports of super-glue versions of the panel and I finally got one. Ten hours in the soak and the glue was incredibly strong and pulled up the polarizer ruining the screen. Margins are too small for this. Asus must get the panels from different vendors and/or the matte film/glue comes from two separate vendors. One is easy water soluble (most monitors) and another is not. After having done two dozen or so of these monitors, it's a shame to see this variable put into the mix.


Will the BenQ be any different?


----------



## ovawe

maybe soaking too long? my test mniotor peeled well after 5 hours but then i waited 9 hours and it was toough to peel again (ripping polarizer). i think the glue dries up again because the water gets soaked up by the polarizer or back up veritically by the matte film


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, I am out of the de-matte business. Heard reports of super-glue versions of the panel and I finally got one. Ten hours in the soak and the glue was incredibly strong and pulled up the polarizer ruining the screen. Margins are too small for this. Asus must get the panels from different vendors and/or the matte film/glue comes from two separate vendors. One is easy water soluble (most monitors) and another is not. After having done two dozen or so of these monitors, it's a shame to see this variable put into the mix.


Has Asus confirmed this? I'll add a link to your post on the first page warning people.








If this is the case, sad news idd.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Been following this thread for a couple of weeks.

Just ordered my 248qe. It wasn't available for some time in my usual webshop when i was thinking about getting this monitor a few weeks ago (also low or no stock count in most other webshops around here). I started to look at new monitors because of the problems i had with my samsung 2493HM (got it back working thx to this tutorial







http://www.ccl-la.com/blog/index.php/reparing-a-samsung-2493hm-24-lcd-monitor/ ), although my samsung is back ok for now (still some occasional popping on my speakers) this monitor intriged me.

It's not cheap but i wanna experience that 144Hz smoothness in BF3 and racing games (grid 2 coming up)

Don't care that much for the 3D but couldn't find another good more affordable 120 or 144Hz low input-lag monitor.

Thx for all the input here, it was helpfull.


----------



## doomlord52

Just ordered one; should be here end of this week or early next week (none in stock locally







).

Very excited to see this thing.


----------



## ChrisAfric

Hello guys! I just recently bought this monitor yesterday! so far so good! However my eyes are still not used to on this monitor. The colors seem to have changed especially color green. The color green looks intense on this monitor.

Does anyone here have the best settings for this monitor?

Thanks!


----------



## Anth0789

There is tons of ICC profiles my favorite one is this one:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/icc_profiles/asus_vg248qe_svet.icm

Other links are in this forum:
http://wecravegamestoo.com/forums/monitor-reviews-discussion/13215-asus-vg248qe-review-144hz-3d-vision-2-lightboost-gaming-monitor.html

And here:
http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

How to activate ICC profile:
http://pcmonitors.info/articles/using-icc-profiles-in-windows


----------



## hamzatm

You should mess about in the monitor osd settings to fix it for yourself, it honestly is the easiest way. I tried using other peoples settings and stuff and its just a roundabout way to the same thing eventually.

Edit: Well, some helpful chap posted a bunch of ICC profiles, go ahead and check 'em out!


----------



## tsunamipop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Welp, I am out of the de-matte business. Heard reports of super-glue versions of the panel and I finally got one. Ten hours in the soak and the glue was incredibly strong and pulled up the polarizer ruining the screen. Margins are too small for this. Asus must get the panels from different vendors and/or the matte film/glue comes from two separate vendors. One is easy water soluble (most monitors) and another is not. After having done two dozen or so of these monitors, it's a shame to see this variable put into the mix.


Damn, I have been toying with the thought of shooting over and having you help me de matte mine. I bought mine within the first month that they were available. Oh well's, maybe I can windex the ughly matte away.....j/k lol


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> That's exactly the one I am about to order from eBay.  Are you saying that it's not good to play in the Qnix Qx2710?


Depends on how motion-blur-sensitive you are.

60 Hz LCD display -- baseline
120 Hz regular LCD -- only 50% less motion blur (2x less motion blur)
120 Hz LightBoost LCD -- between 85% to 92% less motion blur (7x to 12x less motion blur)

As an example, if you have 10 pixels of motion blur on a 60 Hz LCD, you get 5 pixels of motion blur on a regular 120 Hz LCD, and you only get about 1 pixel of motion blur on a LightBoost 120 Hz LCD, for the exact same speed motion. See testimonials and media coverage.


----------



## ovawe

1. so any of these companies likely to release a non-lightboost exclusive strobing monitor?

im looking at ASUS, but i wonder if they want to cut some sort of deal with Nvidia. seems like they would make more money if they made amd compatible and ditched lightboost. or would that offend nvidia's business relationship with asus?

2. so if they tried to do strobing on a 120hz IPS (even if 120hz was interpolated) what would the disadvantage vs on TN? response time slow on IPS, so more trailing artifacts?

3. anyone kno what the LG "motion eye care" feature does? seems like it strobes the backlight when i did my finger waggle test, but couldn't see any difference in the video playing on the tv at the store


----------



## Methos07

I did the LightBoost trick from Blurbusters last night but it doesn't stay on 24/7. I've tried hitting CTRL+T after doing the tweak but it seems to randomly decide when to fire up the 3dmode. I know when it's working because I can go into the OSD and see "3d mode" but more often than not that is not there and the lightboost section of the OSD is greyed out.


----------



## iNcontroL

Is the lightboost hack worth it?


----------



## shedokan

I really don't know why people are still struggling to enable LightBoost 24/7 in less than 3 minutes with the latest instructions with NVIDIA GPU, please do some reading again and save yourself a lot of confusion


----------



## doomlord52

So I just got this monitor about an hour ago... and all I can say is "wow". After fixing the default colors, it's just amazing. 144hz is just SO much better than 60. Words don't really describe what you're missing on 60. Definitely worth it.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So I just got this monitor about an hour ago... and all I can say is "wow". After fixing the default colors, it's just amazing. 144hz is just SO much better than 60. Words don't really describe what you're missing on 60. Definitely worth it.


You might want to try LightBoost too. For some motion-blur-sensitive people, it is much sharper motion than even 144Hz. The colors are, however, somewhat worse than 144Hz.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> 2. so if they tried to do strobing on a 120hz IPS (even if 120hz was interpolated) what would the disadvantage vs on TN? response time slow on IPS, so more trailing artifacts?


Yes. It's also the reason why active 3D is not done on computer monitor IPS panels -- too much leakage between refreshes -- crosstalk -- which also interferes with good motion-blur-eliminating stroboscopic backlight operation.

That said, some HDTV (that uses IPS panels) have achieved active 3D shutter glasses operation, and so can benefit from pure stroboscopic backlight operation -- because the ability to do active 3D is a good determinator of improved stroboscopic backlight efficiency, due to the requirement for individual, completely refreshed frames (normally for 3D active shutter glasses). This situation happens to make it practical to *shatter the pixel persistence barrier*. This is done by keeping the backlight turned off while waiting for pixel transitions. The stroboscopic flash (during completed refreshes) can be shorter than the time the pixels spent transiting. In this case, motion clarity is no longer bounded by the speed of the LCD panel, but by the speed of the flash instead.

The ASUS VG278H (2ms TN) has an effective MPRT of 1.4ms during LightBoost=10% operation. Problem is that IPS pixel transitions often take a full refresh to finish transiting, leaving little time for stroboscopic backlight operation. At 120Hz, you only have 8.33ms. And that's for all GtG transitions (transitions between all pixel color values), and we all know that a manufacturer rating of "5ms" often means 10ms real-world transition for some shades of colors. In this case, a stroboscopic backlight is not able to bypass pixel persistence. Even LightBoost display still sometimes have problems completely eliminating all faint trailing artifacts, but LightBoost manages to make trailing artifacts disappear by more than 99% (similar in level of intensity to to 3D crosstalk) on the best displays at the best settings.
Quote:


> 3. anyone kno what the LG "motion eye care" feature does? seems like it strobes the backlight when i did my finger waggle test, but couldn't see any difference in the video playing on the tv at the store


For good stroboscopic/scanning backlight comparisions, you generally need:
1. Motion at fps=Hz. Frame rate matching refresh rate.
2. No source based blur (e.g. no overcompression, no soft focus, fast camera shutter) in the video material

As a result, it is much easier to analyze using video game material than with video material.
Also, many scanning backlights fall short of their abilities (see *Scanning Backlight FAQ* and *TFT Central: Motion Blur Reduction Backlights*) so for reasons already explained in these links, scanning backlights do not reduce motion blur as significantly as full-screen-at-once stroboscopic backlights found in active-3D-compatible panels (those types of backlights are the most efficient at eliminating motion blur, by a significant margin).


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Is the lightboost hack worth it?


For me, definitely yes.

Depends on how sensitive you are to motion blur.
For fast motion to my eyes, the difference between 144Hz-versus-LightBoost is bigger to my eyes than the difference between 60Hz-versus-120Hz. However, it depends on the person. Some people see little benefit, some people see significant benefit, and some people see it as night and day. Generally, you want framerates matching refresh rates ([email protected]) for true "wow" LightBoost benefit.

See *LightBoost testimonials* (HardForum, Overclock, Amazon), as well as *LightBoost media coverage* (TFTcentral, pcmonitors.info, ArsTechnica, NewEgg, ASUS, etc).


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methos07*
> 
> I did the LightBoost trick from Blurbusters last night but it doesn't stay on 24/7. I've tried hitting CTRL+T after doing the tweak but it seems to randomly decide when to fire up the 3dmode. I know when it's working because I can go into the OSD and see "3d mode" but more often than not that is not there and the lightboost section of the OSD is greyed out.


There's an improved method of keeping LightBoost enabled:
http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/comment-page-2/#comment-328
Please follow the ToastyX Lightboost method.

There will be even easier method of enabling LightBoost, but the above one is currently the quickest and easiest.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> I really don't know why people are still struggling to enable LightBoost 24/7 in less than 3 minutes with the latest instructions with NVIDIA GPU, please do some reading again and save yourself a lot of confusion


Issue I'm having is that I can't enable Stereoscopic 3D for anything except my Primary Monitor, even though all 3 of my monitors are identical.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Will having the lightboost hack on 24/7shorten the monitors life?


----------



## Vikhr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> There's an improved method of keeping LightBoost enabled:
> http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/comment-page-2/#comment-328
> Please follow the ToastyX Lightboost method.
> 
> There will be even easier method of enabling LightBoost, but the above one is currently the quickest and easiest.


Would I need to update my drivers beyond 306.97 to use lightboost with this method?
I use DX8 in the main game I play due to less visual clutter than DX9 and any driver newer than 306.97 causes graphical artifacts with DX8.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paps.pt*
> 
> That's exactly the one I am about to order from eBay.  Are you saying that it's not good to play in the Qnix Qx2710?


It depends what you play, and how much you care about it. If you play competitive CS or Quake 3 then you are much better off with the Lightboost monitors like this Asus. It has much less motion blur. If you play casual games, single player games, or you play multiplayer but you would prefer FANTASTIC colours over super smooth motion, then the QNIX is better.

IPS (or PLS) colours are better than TN, but it depends on the person if they care about that. On PLS monitors there is no colour shift when you move your head. Everything is uniform and deep and good looking.

This asus looks worse, has all the TN problems (low viewing angles, colour shift when you move your head, not as good blacks) but is far smoother in motion. In multiplayer games the most important thing is motion, whereas in single player games you may care more about the lovely black details.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Will having the lightboost hack on 24/7shorten the monitors life?


Not something to worry about


----------



## Paps.pt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> It depends what you play, and how much you care about it. If you play competitive CS or Quake 3 then you are much better off with the Lightboost monitors like this Asus. It has much less motion blur. If you play casual games, single player games, or you play multiplayer but you would prefer FANTASTIC colours over super smooth motion, then the QNIX is better.
> 
> IPS (or PLS) colours are better than TN, but it depends on the person if they care about that. On PLS monitors there is no colour shift when you move your head. Everything is uniform and deep and good looking.
> 
> This asus looks worse, has all the TN problems (low viewing angles, colour shift when you move your head, not as good blacks) but is far smoother in motion. In multiplayer games the most important thing is motion, whereas in single player games you may care more about the lovely black details.
> Not something to worry about


Thanks a lot for the insightful input. Rep added.


----------



## Methos07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> There's an improved method of keeping LightBoost enabled:
> http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/comment-page-2/#comment-328
> Please follow the ToastyX Lightboost method.
> 
> There will be even easier method of enabling LightBoost, but the above one is currently the quickest and easiest.


+rep worked for me. Thanks, again.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vikhr*
> 
> Would I need to update my drivers beyond 306.97 to use lightboost with this method?
> I use DX8 in the main game I play due to less visual clutter than DX9 and any driver newer than 306.97 causes graphical artifacts with DX8.


No, you don't need to upgrade drivers. This is far less stereoscopic 3D dependant since you are now tricking LightBoost to become enabled without enabling stereoscopic 3D on the software side of things. So the stereoscopic 3D support in your nVidia drivers is not used beyond simply initially enabling LightBoost, since the drivers continue to work as usual, in 2D mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Will having the lightboost hack on 24/7shorten the monitors life?


Not a concern as LightBoost is a feature that is normally enabled during 3D Vision. The LightBoost tweak is simply the enabling of LightBoost, without enabling stereoscopic 3D, in order to benefit from LightBoost. LightBoost is a stroboscopic backlight normally designed to brighten the image through 3D Vision shutter glasses and also reduce crosstalk.

LightBoost just also happens to stroboscopically eliminate motion blur, too -- a highly desirable feature for 2D operation during fast action video games, especially if you can maintain fps=Hz operation ([email protected], or [email protected]) since LightBoost is limited to functioning only in the 100-to-120Hz range. You're just skipping the 3D glasses, to take advantage of LightBoost's motion blur eliminating capabilities.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iNcontroL*
> 
> Issue I'm having is that I can't enable Stereoscopic 3D for anything except my Primary Monitor, even though all 3 of my monitors are identical.


Solution! Vega and l88tbastard on HardForum managed to enable LightBoost on all 3 monitors using approaches similar to the below. The important key is to: Unlock LightBoost then switch to a custom LightBoost compatible Custom Resolution. Two methods below.

1. CallSignVega also posted instructions for *Triple Surround LightBoost* too, which is slightly different from the below instructions, but the principle is similar -- first doing the one-time unlocking of LightBoost for each monitor, then switching to a custom resolution to enable LightBoost.

--or--

2. Try the ToastyX method:
http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/comment-page-2/#comment-328
Repeat this step for all 3 monitors, temporarily making each monitor the primary monitor, one at a time.
Then LightBoost is unlocked (just don't unplug power) on all.
Then install lightboost.bin to all 3 monitors.
Then switch all monitors to the new custom resolution.
Then now you've got LightBoost on all 3 monitors.

Essentially, it's a two-step LightBoost unlocking:
1. Unlock LightBoost by doing a one-time enable of stereoscopic 3D then disable it;
2. THEN install the custom resolution (either via ToastyX or the nVidia Control Panel) of 1920x1080p with a Vertical Total of 1149.
3. That immediately re-enables LightBoost (without enabling 3D stereoscopic) on any monitor that has been initialized to 3D Vision within its lifetime (but have not been unplugged from power or reset to factory defaults)

There is an nVidia-specific DDC protocol (I2C) that unlocks LightBoost. It's an artificial vendor-lock in, but once unlocked, LightBoost is easily re-enabled simply by switching to a Custom Resolution (with a Vertical Total 1149). Deleting the original 120Hz modes helps a lot, so that you replace the 120Hz mode with the custom resolution.

There are also different approaches (e.g. google "nVidia 3D Vision surround") but the above has the best performance and lowest input lag, by allowing you to keep 3D Vision turned off.


----------



## NightbeaT

I am torn between this monitor and the XL2411T \ XL2420T.
I'm a FPS gamer and features like the black equalizer and smart scaling that benq offers are important to me as a gamer.
Are there any alternatives to features like the black eqalizer? such that will be able to be used on the VG248QE?
It's not only about the feature, but about the price. VG248QE is sold at 260 $ right now, while both benq models are close to 400$. do they worth the extra money if my purposes are 90% gaming?
Another question, I'm using a HD7970 atm, but have a 560Ti that is not being used. from what I've heard, you can enable Lightboost with a nvidia card, and switch back to an AMD card, and the lightboost will 'stick' to the monitor. did anyone try this? does it work well, or is it buggy?
Thanks.


----------



## iNcontroL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Solution! Vega and l88tbastard on HardForum managed to enable LightBoost on all 3 monitors using approaches similar to the below. The important key is to: Unlock LightBoost then switch to a custom LightBoost compatible Custom Resolution. Two methods below.
> 
> 1. CallSignVega also posted instructions for *Triple Surround LightBoost* too, which is slightly different from the below instructions, but the principle is similar -- first doing the one-time unlocking of LightBoost for each monitor, then switching to a custom resolution to enable LightBoost.
> 
> --or--
> 
> 2. Try the ToastyX method:
> http://www.blurbusters.com/zero-motion-blur/lightboost/comment-page-2/#comment-328
> Repeat this step for all 3 monitors, temporarily making each monitor the primary monitor, one at a time.
> Then LightBoost is unlocked (just don't unplug power) on all.
> Then install lightboost.bin to all 3 monitors.
> Then switch all monitors to the new custom resolution.
> Then now you've got LightBoost on all 3 monitors.
> 
> Essentially, it's a two-step LightBoost unlocking:
> 1. Unlock LightBoost by doing a one-time enable of stereoscopic 3D then disable it;
> 2. THEN install the custom resolution (either via ToastyX or the nVidia Control Panel) of 1920x1080p with a Vertical Total of 1149.
> 3. That immediately re-enables LightBoost (without enabling 3D stereoscopic) on any monitor that has been initialized to 3D Vision within its lifetime (but have not been unplugged from power or reset to factory defaults)
> 
> There is an nVidia-specific DDC protocol (I2C) that unlocks LightBoost. It's an artificial vendor-lock in, but once unlocked, LightBoost is easily re-enabled simply by switching to a Custom Resolution (with a Vertical Total 1149). Deleting the original 120Hz modes helps a lot, so that you replace the 120Hz mode with the custom resolution.
> 
> There are also different approaches (e.g. google "nVidia 3D Vision surround") but the above has the best performance and lowest input lag, by allowing you to keep 3D Vision turned off.


I think I got it working using the ToastyX method. However, if I see it causing any adverse effects on my games, such as Skyrim... Would it be easy to reverse the changes or would I lose something in the process? By losing something I mean maybe a specific resolution, or the ability to use 3D normally.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> I am torn between this monitor and the XL2411T \ XL2420T.
> I'm a FPS gamer and features like the black equalizer and smart scaling that benq offers are important to me as a gamer.
> Are there any alternatives to features like the black eqalizer? such that will be able to be used on the VG248QE?


The black equalizer is just playing with the gamma curves. Something you can do via monitor adjustments (except in LightBoost mode, though there are nVidia Control Panel tricks). As for smart scaling, it depends on how important that feature is to you.
Quote:


> It's not only about the feature, but about the price. VG248QE is sold at 260 $ right now, while both benq models are close to 400$. do they worth the extra money if my purposes are 90% gaming?


The VG248QE and XL2411T is nearly identical in image quality; it's using the same panel. XL2411T is cheap if you're in Europe (Sales under 200 quid at overclockers.co.uk), while the VG248QE is cheaper in North America ($267 off Amazon). Good comparision can be found at pcmonitors.info -- they compared the two monitors.
Quote:


> Another question, I'm using a HD7970 atm, but have a 560Ti that is not being used. from what I've heard, you can enable Lightboost with a nvidia card, and switch back to an AMD card, and the lightboost will 'stick' to the monitor. did anyone try this? does it work well, or is it buggy?
> Thanks.


Yes, the hot-plug method works. You can have both cards installed in the same system; just make the LightBoost monitor the primary monitor off your Geforce card temporarily, in order to do the LightBoost unlock.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> The VG248QE and XL2411T is nearly identical in image quality; it's using the same panel. XL2411T is cheap if you're in Europe (Sales under 200 quid at overclockers.co.uk), while the VG248QE is cheaper in North America ($267 off Amazon). Good comparision can be found at pcmonitors.info -- they compared the two monitors.


XL2411T is now £250 at overclockers, and sales haven't come anywhere close to the £200 mark lately either (like £230 was the least iirc) prices have risen everywhere tbh.

It's annoying!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> I am torn between this monitor and the XL2411T \ XL2420T.
> I'm a FPS gamer and features like the black equalizer and smart scaling that benq offers are important to me as a gamer.
> Are there any alternatives to features like the black eqalizer? such that will be able to be used on the VG248QE?
> It's not only about the feature, but about the price. VG248QE is sold at 260 $ right now, while both benq models are close to 400$. do they worth the extra money if my purposes are 90% gaming?
> Another question, I'm using a HD7970 atm, but have a 560Ti that is not being used. from what I've heard, you can enable Lightboost with a nvidia card, and switch back to an AMD card, and the lightboost will 'stick' to the monitor. did anyone try this? does it work well, or is it buggy?
> Thanks.


VG248QE has black equalizer actually, but its only available in Gamemode, and you cannot turn it on/off when in gamemode, it's ALWAYS on.


----------



## MenacingTuba

The VG248QE comes black equalized (low average gamma around 1.8 for all gray shades=washed out shadow detail and colors="Black Equalized") out of the box @120/144hz but not 60hz.

Black Equalizer is just a marketing ploy. Games have gamma/brightness settings which do the same thing and most monitors either have game modes with low average gamma and/or gamma settings.

The XL2420T's Black Equalizer is only available in modes which have poor black levels and poor+locked color settings which makes it even more useless.


----------



## ovawe

Guys this baby is on sale right now for only 240 bucks a new egg. Slick deals link

http://slickdeals.net/f/6020776-ASUS-VG248QE-144Hz-1080p-LED-Backlight-LCD-3D-Monitor-239-99-AC?p=59384940&posted=1#post59384940


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> Guys this baby is on sale right now for only 240 bucks a new egg. Slick deals link
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/6020776-ASUS-VG248QE-144Hz-1080p-LED-Backlight-LCD-3D-Monitor-239-99-AC?p=59384940&posted=1#post59384940


Wow, how can they manufacture this monitor which has great build quality and quality control (got around 20-monitors for de-matte and all were pixel perfect) for only $240 with free shipping? There is no better buy in monitors, not even close.


----------



## ovawe

asus is a HUGE company i'm guessing their large manufacturing scale allows them to sell for cheap. maybe they are trying to establish themselves as the go-to brand for lightboost and undercutting benQ?

i am curious what ASUS next monitor is gonna be whether it will be nvidia exclusive or have its own backlight strobe. hopefully a bezeless version those look nice

they should also make one that can interpolate 60 to 120 and then do strobing. some games single player i dont mind the input lag if its small and my card cant do 120

hope others jump on the bandwagon because we need competing brands to benefit the consumer.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Wow, how can they manufacture this monitor which has great build quality and quality control (got around 20-monitors for de-matte and all were pixel perfect) for only $240 with free shipping? There is no better buy in monitors, not even close.


i hope mine comes in like those 20 you got!


----------



## Makav3li

I got two in a row with one stuck pixel. Bear that in mind if you actually test them with test screens. Otherwise you probably wouldn't notice.


----------



## ovawe

Question for qe owners. Can you adjust the sharpness setting by increments of one using softMCS?

The OSD only allows increments of 10.


----------



## DavidCS

I want to get one of these but the color look so stale on standard mode is there away to achieve better colors on this monitor or another monitors with fast refresh rate that looks better


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavidCS*
> 
> I want to get one of these but the color look so stale on standard mode is there away to achieve better colors on this monitor or another monitors with fast refresh rate that looks better


You can use ICC profiles that are calibrated for nice color, I pretty sure its the same for other monitors since there are some here:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Here is my link to post with ICC profiles:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331478/new-asus-vg248qe-144hz-1ms-tn-1080p/1460_20#post_19926730


----------



## DavidCS

thanks will these work ingame too


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DavidCS*
> 
> thanks will these work ingame too


Yes it works for all the time.


----------



## NightbeaT

Ordered this badboy this morning. really excited since I never tried 120hz before








If I won't like lightboost I could always go back to 144hz, right?


----------



## hamzatm

Yeah you can go back pretty easily


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> I got two in a row with one stuck pixel. Bear that in mind if you actually test them with test screens. Otherwise you probably wouldn't notice.


I personally load up this image when I test for bad pixels:


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ovawe*
> 
> asus is a HUGE company i'm guessing their large manufacturing scale allows them to sell for cheap. maybe they are trying to establish themselves as the go-to brand for lightboost and undercutting benQ?
> 
> i am curious what ASUS next monitor is gonna be whether it will be nvidia exclusive or have its own backlight strobe. hopefully a bezeless version those look nice
> 
> they should also make one that can interpolate 60 to 120 and then do strobing. some games single player i dont mind the input lag if its small and my card cant do 120
> 
> hope others jump on the bandwagon because we need competing brands to benefit the consumer.


More of an OEM/ODM solution. Asus, BenQ, and AOC are likely contracting a single provider.

Say hello to VG248QE and XL2411T's little bro.

http://www.aoc-europe.com/no_cache/en/monitors.html?useCacheHash=1&showUid=248

Each monitor has its own unique features such as Asus utlizing DP and speakers, AOC having USB ports, and well BenQ relying on marketed features.

The AOC was actually going to launch as a 120hz panel, but it was changed last week or so. Scanning frequency indicates this :
Quote:


> *Scanning Frequency* H: 30-140 KHz / V: 55-122 Hz
> 
> *Maximum Resolution*: 1920 x [email protected] Hz


----------



## ovawe

^ " In addition, the Full HD display is equipped with LED backlights, making it particularly economical despite its great performance."

ha...haha...hahahaha


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DavidCS*
> 
> thanks will these work ingame too
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it works for all the time.
Click to expand...

Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't most modern games completely ignore ICC profiles?


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Someone please correct me if I'm wrong, but don't most modern games completely ignore ICC profiles?


I'm not sure if most do, but many do. And many that 'use' the ICC profile don't do so correctly and can suffer from a plethora of issues. These stem from the fact that ICC profiles are built on the desktop and are designed to provide corrections for that environment. Games use their own gamma and colour information and are designed to work with the GPU at its native state.

Sometimes even with these issues and things frankly not looking as they should there can still be a degree of improvement over not using them on monitors where default settings are so lacklustre (like the ASUS). People should feel free to experiment with ICC profiles such as those provided in my review but be aware of the limitations also mentioned.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> More of an OEM/ODM solution. Asus, BenQ, and AOC are likely contracting a single provider.
> 
> Say hello to VG248QE and XL2411T's little bro.
> 
> http://www.aoc-europe.com/no_cache/en/monitors.html?useCacheHash=1&showUid=248
> 
> Each monitor has its own unique features such as Asus utlizing DP and speakers, AOC having USB ports, and well BenQ relying on marketed features.
> 
> The AOC was actually going to launch as a 120hz panel, but it was changed last week or so. Scanning frequency indicates this :


It's not really their 'little' brother, it's the same size. I know exactly what you mean though.







It was actually always going to be a 144Hz model, just that AOC's press and media people didn't realise until a press release was released in the last few weeks that conflicted with some information on their website. Everything's now in line, it will be 144Hz (same panel as the XL2411T and VG248QE) and it just remains to be seen how AOC have set everything up.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> It's not really their 'little' brother, it's the same size. I know exactly what you mean though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was actually always going to be a 144Hz model, just that AOC's press and media people didn't realise until a press release was released in the last few weeks that conflicted with some information on their website. Everything's now in line, it will be 144Hz (same panel as the XL2411T and VG248QE) and it just remains to be seen how AOC have set everything up.


Interesting to hear about the AOC.

Unfortunately, it appears to have no strobe backlight, from what I've been researching.
I hope this isn't true, but let's wait and see.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I'm not sure if most do, but many do. And many that 'use' the ICC profile don't do so correctly and can suffer from a plethora of issues. These stem from the fact that ICC profiles are built on the desktop and are designed to provide corrections for that environment. Games use their own gamma and colour information and are designed to work with the GPU at its native state.
> 
> Sometimes even with these issues and things frankly not looking as they should there can still be a degree of improvement over not using them on monitors where default settings are so lacklustre (like the ASUS). People should feel free to experiment with ICC profiles such as those provided in my review but be aware of the limitations also mentioned.


Some people use cpkeeper (force icc into games) and sweetfx to override a game's colors. But really, the adjustments should be built into the monitor itself.


----------



## PCM2

I've never found forcing ICC profiles to be effective, no matter what utility I use. I have a keen eye for colour (more so than most) so maybe I'm being pedantic, but no matter what you do on some games through the GPU it will never match a properly configured 'monitor only' solution. But I think for most people the result of the forced ICC would be better than being stuck with bad colours no matter what they did on the OSD.









Where did you hear about the lack of strobe backlight? That's a shame if true, a bit surprising as well.


----------



## Makav3li

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I personally load up this image when I test for bad pixels:


I don't get it.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> I don't get it.


----------



## eXecuution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makav3li*
> 
> I don't get it.


Can't tell if you're serious...
For people actually wondering, the joke is that it's impossible to find a bad pixel using that image.


----------



## jeri

yeah small joke there from vega


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Where did you hear about the lack of strobe backlight? That's a shame if true, a bit surprising as well.


The AOC panel is not advertised anywhere to be 3D compatible, and not advertised anywhere to support nVidia 3D Vision. Such a generic brand panel that's not compatible with 3D, is very unlikely to have a strobe backlight of any kind. They probably did not license nVidia's LightBoost, and probably did not go on their own to create a strobe backlight (ala Samsung SA700D/750D/950D series monitors).

All specs I've read (including this one) says this AOC 144Hz does not support 3D. Thus, it won't have a strobe backlight feature, unless it's accessible in an undocumented manner. Monitor manufacturers have not yet started including strobe backlights in modern 120Hz monitors independently of being part of a 3D feature; hopefully it will happen (strobe backlights becoming available solely for motion blur elimination). But I don't think it will have happened with this panel.

Let's *hope* I am proven wrong. I hope to be pleasantly surprised!
I would very much like someone to be a guinea pig and try to enable any strobe modes or 3D modes in the panel.


----------



## shedokan

I tried using 100Hz in both LB and non LB, motion clarity yes the diff is noticeable but it was stuttering and tearing so bad lol almost scary


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> I tried using 100Hz in both LB and non LB, motion clarity yes the diff is noticeable but it was stuttering and tearing so bad lol almost scary


Right, if you use VSYNC OFF, tearing is less visible at higher refresh rates, so that's a good incentive to continue using a high refresh rates.

You could also turn VSYNC ON, or adaptive VSYNC. This fixes up motion pretty nicely. I actually play with VSYNC ON if I'm playing solo, and not competitively, since the lag is not noticeable to me except from a scoring perspective (reacting before an in-game enemy does; getting more frags).


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> The AOC panel is not advertised anywhere to be 3D compatible, and not advertised anywhere to support nVidia 3D Vision. Such a generic brand panel that's not compatible with 3D, is very unlikely to have a strobe backlight of any kind. They probably did not license nVidia's LightBoost, and probably did not go on their own to create a strobe backlight (ala Samsung SA700D/750D/950D series monitors).
> 
> All specs I've read (including this one) says this AOC 144Hz does not support 3D. Thus, it won't have a strobe backlight feature, unless it's accessible in an undocumented manner. Monitor manufacturers have not yet started including strobe backlights in modern 120Hz monitors independently of being part of a 3D feature; hopefully it will happen (strobe backlights becoming available solely for motion blur elimination). But I don't think it will have happened with this panel.
> 
> Let's *hope* I am proven wrong. I hope to be pleasantly surprised!
> I would very much like someone to be a guinea pig and try to enable any strobe modes or 3D modes in the panel.


Well I do hope to review this shortly and I will have an Nvidia GPU on hand (a crappy one at the moment, but perhaps enough to see if Lightboost will work). I'll contact AOC about this in the meantime, unlike many manufacturers they're actually very responsive and easy to ask these sorts of questions to.









Edit: 3D is supported.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> DOH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad news, indeed!


I've developed a new process to remove even the super glue matte film versions. Would be extremely hard with the old paper towel trick.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> I've developed a new process to remove even the super glue matte film versions. Would be extremely hard with the old paper towel trick.


Sounds like you're back in business eh!?


----------



## WolfssFang

Anyone have a good way to calibrate these monitors? I just got one yesterday and i feel the color is off a little.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Newegg TV: ASUS VG248QE 24" 144Hz Monitor Interview & Demo

@ WolfssFang: I'm still waiting for my monitor but i was already thinking of starting with their settings from the review, and take it from there.

http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

Was also thinking of putting it next to my TV and duplicate some images to compare. The colours on my TV are set reasonably good (thx to a great review of my TV that i found on the web).


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

So are there still issues when running this monitor at 144 hz with AMD GPUs?


----------



## WolfssFang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg TV: ASUS VG248QE 24" 144Hz Monitor Interview & Demo
> 
> @ WolfssFang: I'm still waiting for my monitor but i was already thinking of starting with their settings from the review, and take it from there.
> 
> http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe
> 
> Was also thinking of putting it next to my TV and duplicate some images to compare. The colours on my TV are set reasonably good (thx to a great review of my TV that i found on the web).


thanks for the link, also do I have to do the windows calibration in order to get the full effect of the .icc when I hit the "Use windows calibration"?


----------



## Power Taco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> So are there still issues when running this monitor at 144 hz with AMD GPUs?


Yes. I've gotten use to just leaving it on Windows Basic Theme and turning 144hz on only when gaming (120Hz any other time).


----------



## NightbeaT

Recieved mine today, colors arent so bad (i'm not a color freak) even though I came from an IPS panel
but the ghosting seems strong with this one... am I the only one? trace free 60, 144hz


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> So are there still issues when running this monitor at 144 hz with AMD GPUs?


I've had no issues on my new system. Running 7970s in eyefinity


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> Recieved mine today, colors arent so bad (i'm not a color freak) even though I came from an IPS panel
> but the ghosting seems strong with this one... am I the only one? trace free 60, 144hz


Seemed alright to me

Try lightboost


----------



## nlmiller0015

this is great monitor but its bright so lower contrast and brightness when you receive one


----------



## Anth0789

Yep great monitor for the price, plus you notice a huge difference between 60hz to 144hz..


----------



## NightbeaT

It also looks like the bottom of the screen is ALOT brighter than the top, quite annoying.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> It also looks like the bottom of the screen is ALOT brighter than the top, quite annoying.


Sounds like a joke of a monitor


----------



## shedokan

its not ALOT brighter but it is noticeable if youre lookin for it

Hope you are sarcastic hazatm


----------



## hamzatm

Nah I meant his monitor sounds like a dud, not this Asus in general - mine is perfect!

When you say that the bottom half is brighter, than can also be the effect of gamma shift. Try moving your head up and down in front of the monitor and see if that makes a difference, if it does then its gamma shift. If the lighting in the bottom half is just clearly and obviously brighter, then have a play with the brightness settings and see what happens. It's probably a backlight problem and is cause for replacement.


----------



## renji1337

Does anyone have Vegas 120hz NVIDIA control panel color calibrations, also does anyone have 144hz non LB nvidia color calibrations?


----------



## renji1337

Anyone else wanna share there ICC profiles or nvidia calibration profiles(woops double post my bad)


----------



## TiezZ BE

Got mine!

Just powered it up and can't find any bad pixels for now


----------



## deFiniLoGy

nice monitor


----------



## Remmib

Has anyone taken this monitor apart?

I want to remove the bezel so that I can paint it matte black.


----------



## hamzatm

The BenQ version of this panel is already matte black, looks lovely


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> The BenQ version of this panel is already matte black, looks lovely


Yes, yes I know. >.<

I have the XL2420T but I am upgrading to the VG248QE...but it has glossy bezels and I hate glossy bezels. So I am trying to figure out how to debezel so I can paint it.


----------



## hamzatm

The bezel always comes apart, at least from the monitors I have had.

The front half at the very least comes off, and that part is what you want to paint so all should be good. I don't have the VG248QE myself so I can't be certain, but that's the way it's always been from my experience.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Has anyone taken this monitor apart?
> 
> I want to remove the bezel so that I can paint it matte black.


i think that vega knows how to disassemble this monitor


----------



## hatlesschimp

WOW here in Australia the the VG248QE is $499. Thats an extra $240 when comparing to newegg. Im tempted to buy 3. i used to have 3 VG278H's but i got sick of the thick bezels. I dont mind having the debezelled look in portrait but i can not find any walk through on the debezelling, de matting and mounting them. Also what color sensor thingo should i buy for calibrating the color. Ive seen the spyder4 but which version should i buy?

Can anyone please point me in the right direction?

Thanks


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> WOW here in Australia the the VG248QE is $499. Thats an extra $240 when comparing to newegg. Im tempted to buy 3. i used to have 3 VG278H's but i got sick of the thick bezels. I dont mind having the debezelled look in portrait but i can not find any walk through on the debezelling, de matting and mounting them. Also what color sensor thingo should i buy for calibrating the color. Ive seen the spyder4 but which version should i buy?
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks


As far as the hardware goes calibrator I have the spyder4elite and it works great especially if you're getting multiple monitors.


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> i think that vega knows how to disassemble this monitor


Yeah, I sent him a PM but he hasn't responded yet







. Hopefully he will.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> WOW here in Australia the the VG248QE is $499. Thats an extra $240 when comparing to newegg. Im tempted to buy 3. i used to have 3 VG278H's but i got sick of the thick bezels. I dont mind having the debezelled look in portrait but i can not find any walk through on the debezelling, de matting and mounting them. Also what color sensor thingo should i buy for calibrating the color. Ive seen the spyder4 but which version should i buy?
> 
> Can anyone please point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thanks


There is no walk through on the debezelling yet, but hopefully Vega will make one for us. From what Vega said about dematte'ing - don't do it unless you have one of those "clean rooms" where absolutely no dust can get in otherwise it will get inside your screen. It sounds like a huge hassle, also because you have to order some custom glossy film to put over it...


----------



## shedokan

I was wondering why the pro players use 120hz instead 144 with the benq o0 LB isn't an option for them cause its too dim I guess and CS looks bad that way


----------



## hamzatm

Dimness is no disadvantage for lightboost, not in any way.

I just presume they don't use lightbost because of one or more of the following
a. they get tearing
b. they aren' t used to it (you'll be surprised how pros are with stuff they are used to... 6 year old intellimouse and stuff)
c. they don't know about it

As for 120Hz normal over 144Hz normal, perhaps because it doesn't really provide much benefit, some games just run better with FPS equal to refresh rate equal to the rate at which they send data to and from the server, and 120 is a popular number for that sort of stuff.

144Hz is non-standard, and the monitor isn't actually designed to run best at 144Hz it's more of a hack that it can tolerate.

Also they are probably too used to 120hz to adjust.


----------



## TiezZ BE

getting a steady 144fps is also harder then reaching the 120fps mark, if they want to use the v-synq option


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> getting a steady 144fps is also harder then reaching the 120fps mark, if they want to use the v-synq option


You should never be using vsync in FPS games.









Input lag being the biggest reason.


----------



## hamzatm

V-sync helps to eliminate tearing, but introduces input lag. I absolutely hate the input lag.

If you are skilled (competitively skilled) at FPS games and want those skills to not go to waste then you will also hate the input lag.

If you are a casual gamer you may not mind so much.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Yeah, I sent him a PM but he hasn't responded yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Hopefully he will.
> There is no walk through on the debezelling yet, but hopefully Vega will make one for us. From what Vega said about dematte'ing - don't do it unless you have one of those "clean rooms" where absolutely no dust can get in otherwise it will get inside your screen. It sounds like a huge hassle, also because you have to order some custom glossy film to put over it...


I think Vega just removes the Matte film and leaves it as is. I've seen him say in a few posts that the polarised layer on the vg248qe is quite resilient and as long as you are not stupid when cleaning it will be fine. But to apply a clear film would be hard and require a low dust room. However it can be done in any room as long as you are patient. When you get a dust particle when applying the new film use sticky tape to remove the dust from the film and then continue to apply film. If you want the clear film to be put on properly by a pro go to your local car window tinting shop. It shouldn't cost much for them to apply your film. I'm thinking of doing this when mine arrive today or tomorrow.


----------



## Shogon

Would this guide work for this Asus monitor? I'm almost tempted to try it on mine, the monitor's don't seem that different in the way they are constructed.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Would this guide work for this Asus monitor? I'm almost tempted to try it on mine, the monitor's don't seem that different in the way they are constructed.


Yes that guide would work, pretty much what you need is a prying tool (I used a kitchen knife) to remove the panel; it's very simple as the panel simply snaps on and off.


----------



## TiezZ BE

iv'e read this before (about the input lag), didn't use it anyway. My graphics card isn't that strong (6950). Hopefully AMD's new serie will be good and support 3D LB. If not, i hope the prices of the 780 or 770 will drop with AMD's release


----------



## cwizardtx

I bought 3 of these but haven't opened 2 yet







I might have gone too far!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> Yes that guide would work, pretty much what you need is a prying tool (I used a kitchen knife) to remove the panel; it's very simple as the panel simply snaps on and off.


Sweet and thank you! Going by the images in the guide it seemed rather easy to pop them off, but my mind thinks when something seems easy it's to good to be true









Only worry is when I debezel them, I live in an extremely dusty area...why just half a block down the street, we have a orchard


----------



## hatlesschimp

VG278H Surround Setup

1440p Samsung 970D


and now the VG248QE Portrait Surround.




Now i just have to debezel them and mount them back onto the original stands somehow??? I dont think ill worry about the matte finish. I had a brief play of ARMA 3 and it felt awesome. I dont know yet how well the 2 titans run at this res but already i have noticed the smoothness coming from the samsung 970D 1440p monitor @ 60hz. Now all i can think about is a 4k monitor that runs at 120hz. how awesome it would be!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hamzatm

What do you do for a living

because.. oh.. mah.. diddy..


----------



## hatlesschimp

Well it didnt take long till i hacked the screens apart. These screens straight out of the box take 30 seconds to asseble at most. They are well made for the price and sturdy unlike my sammy 970D. I'm very impressed with them. Now once again im debating what to do. Do i buy another Titan or two? Or stay with what i have till the AMD 8970 and go 5x1 with these puppies? Im looking forward to playing GRID 2 with this setup and ive been holding off on playing Crysis 3 till i sorted out what way i was going to go with posible setups. I was looking at dual projectors and even quad led projectors rear projected but in the end i opted to keep it simple and go the vg248qe in surround portrait. Ive taken a few vids and ill try and upload them in the next day or so.

Removing the back vesa stand mount.


The monitor without the stand attached.


Splitting the plastic bezel from the main housing. I ended up just using a butter knife and flathead screw driver.


Bezel off.


The controls for the monitor.


Flip whats left of the monitor over and the back plastic casing just falls off and the panel comes out with ease.


Taping the internal aluminum housing/bezel with black tape. Beats trying to spray paint and looks good and does the job quick.


Original next to the first completed modified monitor.



I used double sided tape to secure the monitor back to the original stand. Im going to make 3 vesa mount plates out of aluminium plate around 6mm thick. they will have drilled and taped holes. ill use a quality glue to stick the made up vesa mounts to the back of the modiefied monitor. Also i have to secure the shround that contains the electrics on the back of the monitor because its only taped in position lol.



Finished about 1 hour later. I can take a lot quicker but i had tea and i was filming and taking photos.


NBA 2K13

CHIVALRY




SIMCITY


DAYZ


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> What do you do for a living
> 
> because.. oh.. mah.. diddy..


I work offshore on an equal time roster. So when I'm home I don't want to be thinking of work and try and stay busy.


----------



## rdr09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> Well it didnt take long till i hacked the screens apart. These screens straight out of the box take 30 seconds to asseble at most. They are well made for the price and sturdy unlike my sammy 970D. I'm very impressed with them. Now once again im debating what to do. Do i buy another Titan or two? Or stay with what i have till the AMD 8970 and go 5x1 with these puppies? Im looking forward to playing GRID 2 with this setup and ive been holding off on playing Crysis 3 till i sorted out what way i was going to go with posible setups. I was looking at dual projectors and even quad led projectors rear projected but in the end i opted to keep it simple and go the vg248qe in surround portrait. Ive taken a few vids and ill try and upload them in the next day or so.
> 
> Removing the back vesa stand mount.
> 
> 
> The monitor without the stand attached.
> 
> 
> Splitting the plastic bezel from the main housing. I ended up just using a butter knife and flathead screw driver.
> 
> 
> Bezel off.
> 
> 
> The controls for the monitor.
> 
> 
> Flip whats left of the monitor over and the back plastic casing just falls off and the panel comes out with ease.
> 
> 
> Taping the internal aluminum housing/bezel with black tape. Beats trying to spray paint and looks good and does the job quick.
> 
> 
> Original next to the first completed modified monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> I used double sided tape to secure the monitor back to the original stand. Im going to make 3 vesa mount plates out of aluminium plate around 6mm thick. they will have drilled and taped holes. ill use a quality glue to stick the made up vesa mounts to the back of the modiefied monitor. Also i have to secure the shround that contains the electrics on the back of the monitor because its only taped in position lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finished about 1 hour later. I can take a lot quicker but i had tea and i was filming and taking photos.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NBA 2K13
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHIVALRY
> [
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG ALT=""]http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1484721/width/350/height/700[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIMCITY
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DAYZ
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+rep. beautiful and thanks for sharing. pls post pics of the grid.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr09*
> 
> +rep. beautiful and thanks for sharing. pls post pics of the grid.


Thanks for the REP!!!
The vids will be good when i edit and upload them.


----------



## jderbs

Thanks for that hatless. Truly great work.

You definitely have to debezel these things if you plan on going portrait surround vs landscape. I'm using landscape now and it doesn't bother me at all because I lap the bezels behind the center monitor. I tried at one point to go portrait as a test and that's when the bezels are really really distracting. I only played that way for about 20 minutes before switching back as it was just too annoying and there's lapping the bezels in portrait ruins the entire experience.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Thanks for that hatless. Truly great work.
> 
> You definitely have to debezel these things if you plan on going portrait surround vs landscape. I'm using landscape now and it doesn't bother me at all because I lap the bezels behind the center monitor. I tried at one point to go portrait as a test and that's when the bezels are really really distracting. I only played that way for about 20 minutes before switching back as it was just too annoying and there's lapping the bezels in portrait ruins the entire experience.


Im hearing ya!

This is what i did today. Picked up the monitors, Unboxed and installed into portrait surround. played various games for 30 minutes and was in awe of the nearly UHD graphics and then got distracted by the bezels. I had some late lunch then started to remove the bezels. I was planning on keeping them original for a week or two but i couldnt understand how they could make a monitor with a swivel vesa mount have such a bulky bezel at the bottom that is compounded by having buttons there as well and a deep back at the top. LOL its such a bad design fault! They were so close!!! but not to be. At the moment my double sided tape is just temporary till i make the vesa plates and then they will be back to normal with the ability to swivel into landscape and portrait mode. i think debezelled landscape surround would look sweet too. i used to have it with the vg278h but they had thick bezels.


----------



## jeri

ya nice work indeed. im running only a single asus, but this pianobezels ............. daytime+sunlight =







probably ending up removing them + ag aswell, if i find some time weekends


----------



## Remmib

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jderbs*
> 
> Thanks for that hatless. Truly great work.
> 
> You definitely have to debezel these things if you plan on going portrait surround vs landscape. I'm using landscape now and it doesn't bother me at all because I lap the bezels behind the center monitor. I tried at one point to go portrait as a test and that's when the bezels are really really distracting. I only played that way for about 20 minutes before switching back as it was just too annoying and there's lapping the bezels in portrait ruins the entire experience.


Definitely looking forward to the vids mate.

I have to reorder my VG248QE because I bought an open box one and it has a problem with it







.

So it will be a few days before I get a new one. I also ordered some "trim tools" to help me with debezelling. I plan to debezel, sand off the glossy finish, and then spray paint it matte black.

Did you have any problems in the debezel process? Like breaking any plastic clips or anything? The only thing that scares me is that I won't be able to put it back together.


----------



## nonstickrudy

My GTX 580 seems to be running a bit hotter now in idle, and doesn't downclock since changing to this monitor recently. Is this normal?


----------



## Falkentyne

Yes, if you're running 144 hz, your video card won't downclock all the way; it needs GPU power to run 144hz properly.


----------



## nonstickrudy

Thanks Falkentyne

Ill leave it at 120hz then


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remmib*
> 
> Definitely looking forward to the vids mate.
> 
> I have to reorder my VG248QE because I bought an open box one and it has a problem with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So it will be a few days before I get a new one. I also ordered some "trim tools" to help me with debezelling. I plan to debezel, sand off the glossy finish, and then spray paint it matte black.
> 
> Did you have any problems in the debezel process? Like breaking any plastic clips or anything? The only thing that scares me is that I won't be able to put it back together.


I started at the bottom because i found it had some easy access points there. I used a butter knife and flat blade screwdriver to prize open at the start but then after that i just used one hand to pull the bezel up and the other had the butter knife running along un clipping. once you get the first unclip its easy. the corners are tricky but over all i done 3 monitors and never broke a clip. Also if you do brake one there are plenty of others to take the slack. Also if you need a spare housing i have 3 here lol.

OMG Grid 2 is playable now!!!

so i went the local steel shop and was only able to get 50mm by 140mm by 6mm flat bar Aluminium. i got 6 pieces and will drill and tap them tomorrow. im hoping that the liquid nails works and can support the weight of the monitor. i wonder if i can tig weld the back of the panel? just fuse a couple of spots on each side. hmm


----------



## hatlesschimp

How do i get light boost to work in portrait mode?


----------



## Scout Lukas

Hi guys got my 144hz monitor yesterday, what gpu do you guys recommend, Im thinking of buying the new GTX770


----------



## hatlesschimp

People are talking up the 780 but for a single monitor I think the 770 would be fine. Im always one to overkill something though and would go a 780 just to know I can get 144 fps at max settings in 99 percent of the games.

How long u planing on keeping the card?


----------



## Scout Lukas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> People are talking up the 780 but for a single monitor I think the 770 would be fine. Im always one to overkill something though and would go a 780 just to know I can get 144 fps at max settings in 99 percent of the games.
> 
> How long u planing on keeping the card?


Actually I guess 770 is my only choice dont have enough for 780 and will be keeping the card for at least 2-3 years but you never know

Edit: I was also suprised that my gtx 560 ran at 144fps in some older games or less demanding games


----------



## hatlesschimp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scout Lukas*
> 
> Actually I guess 770 is my only choice dont have enough for 780 and will be keeping the card for at least 2-3 years but you never know
> 
> Edit: I was also suprised that my gtx 560 ran at 144fps in some older games or less demanding games


Well I did a little reading last night and people are saying the 770 is a rebirthed 680 with a bit of sugar on top. So if its the case it will be fine. I had the a single 680 and a single vg278h at one stage and I was playing everything with ease and should easily last the distance you want. Enjoy bud!


----------



## sniperpowa

I'll get two 780's just to make sure lol.


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> Yes, if you're running 144 hz, your video card won't downclock all the way; it needs GPU power to run 144hz properly.


There's really no reason why the rise from 120 Hz to 144 Hz would require so many additional GPU cycles during idle, so I'm pretty sure it's a bug. Both AMD and Nvidia have been pretty quiet about it, though.

I have spoken to the AMD support about it several times, but they initially claimed that they can't recreate the problem at all -- which didn't make ANY sense since it affects EVERY 144 Hz owner I've known. My guess is that they didn't have a 144 Hz monitor to test with, so they simply lied to me about the inability to recreate the problem...


----------



## paleh0rse14

Does anyone here have problems with this monitor waking up after *Hibernation* (using Win7x64)? I'm doing everything I can to figure out whether it's a GPU, AMD driver, or monitor issue, but this problem is currently beating my butt! LOL


----------



## TiezZ BE

my HD 6950 is around 33-35°C in idle (desktop, surfing) on 120Hz, and when i switch it to 144Hz it instantly goes to 42-45°C (in a matter of 5-15 sec)

i only use the 144Hz setting for gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> Does anyone here have problems with this monitor waking up after *Hibernation* (using Win7x64)? I'm doing everything I can to figure out whether it's a GPU, AMD driver, or monitor issue, but this problem is currently beating my butt! LOL


i do it all the time here, so far no problems with the waking up after stand by. Also win7 x64


----------



## paleh0rse14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> i do it all the time here, so far no problems with the waking up after stand by. Also win7 x64


What type of sleep state do you use? Hibernation?

Maybe there's a bios setting I'm missing...


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> There's really no reason why the rise from 120 Hz to 144 Hz would require so many additional GPU cycles during idle, so I'm pretty sure it's a bug. Both AMD and Nvidia have been pretty quiet about it, though.
> 
> I have spoken to the AMD support about it several times, but they initially claimed that they can't recreate the problem at all -- which didn't make ANY sense since it affects EVERY 144 Hz owner I've known. My guess is that they didn't have a 144 Hz monitor to test with, so they simply lied to me about the inability to recreate the problem...


Apparently Nvidia users have had problems with their cards not fully downclocking with 144 hz monitors also. But they don't have the scrambled screen in flash/video in 144 hz mode (again: this ONLY occurs if you overclock the RAM in overdrive, past the "stock" ram frequencies and ONLY at 144 hz).


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I got my VG248QE a couple of days ago played with it on 120Hz and 144Hz for a bit then lightboosted it, all I can say is WOW so much better playing BF3 on this then one of my U2311H's


----------



## cwizardtx

Holy crap dude that's outstanding.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paleh0rse14*
> 
> What type of sleep state do you use? Hibernation?
> 
> Maybe there's a bios setting I'm missing...


i only have one option, it says 'slaapstand' in my native language.


----------



## Noviets

Can the LightBoost function work with AMD cards? I have a 7970 and I'll be getting a second one soon to power this beast.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Can the LightBoost function work with AMD cards? I have a 7970 and I'll be getting a second one soon to power this beast.


I've heard no. but it's been a while since i've last looked into lightboost, and might be wrong.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> I've heard no. but it's been a while since i've last looked into lightboost, and might be wrong.


Do some reseach in the threads around here (prob the lightboost thread). Don't quote me, but I remember reading something about people using a nvidia card to set up lightboost, then switching the card to a radeon and lightboost still working.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightbus*
> 
> Do some reseach in the threads around here (prob the lightboost thread). Don't quote me, but I remember reading something about people using a nvidia card to set up lightboost, then switching the card to a radeon and lightboost still working.


i've been meaning too, but things came up and i have yet to order the monitor, 2 weeks though


----------



## Noviets

Does DisplayPort give any advantage over DVI-D?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Does DisplayPort give any advantage over DVI-D?


No.


----------



## brightbus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Does DisplayPort give any advantage over DVI-D?


The only thing I could think of is the ability to daisy chain monitors.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Hi peoples!

Here is the video I promised about how to debezel and mount the VG248QE Monitors in Portrait surround.

Cheers and Enjoy!


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hey guys, anyone have a good color profile for this monitor?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I've got a *Spyder4elite* on its way. I'm thinking I might loan it out so everyone can calibrate their monitors.

I'm running with the stock settings but i also thought the settings would be slightly different for each panel? My 3 look uniform but. Hmm


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I got my VG248QE a couple of days ago played with it on 120Hz and 144Hz for a bit then lightboosted it, all I can say is WOW so much better playing BF3 on this then one of my U2311H's


Yup, welcome to the Lightboost revolution.


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Yup, welcome to the Lightboost revolution.


I'm joining the revolution as soon as I find one priced @ $250 or below, I'm very excited for it


----------



## hatlesschimp

The lads in Canada and the US get it sweet with the prices for computer parts.

Newegg = $269 USD
These bad boys cost me $1499 Australian Dollars.









I should have bought them through Vega and getting them posted.


----------



## Monyet

I hear that, I had to push the local umart stores in Queensland to get mine - $480 each! Now the price is up at $500 each just like Melbourne. It's just unfortunate that we live in a nation where the "She'll be right" mentality has made the status quo of what the market will bear to be jacked up beyond a joke. Grumble....Still, the monitors are great for what they are!


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> Recieved mine today, colors arent so bad (i'm not a color freak) even though I came from an IPS panel
> but the ghosting seems strong with this one... am I the only one? trace free 60, 144hz


Try testing out LightBoost 120Hz; the ghosting will pretty much disappear.

 Standard 60 Hz LCD

 Standard 120 Hz LCD : *50% less motion blur*

 120 Hz LightBoost : *~90% less motion blur*

Also, even 100Hz LightBoost has less motion blur than 144Hz:



In addition, for a good explanation of sample-and-hold, see Why Do Some OLED's Have Motion Blur?. It is a good explanation of the sample-and-hold effect (common to LCD's) and how it contributes to motion blur.

When LightBoost is enabled, the backlight is turned off while waiting for pixels to transition (



). The backlight is strobed on fully refreshed frames. This bypasses LCD pixel speed limitations as the motion blur limiting factor, and the visibility of ghosting/overdrive/etc is eliminated. So it flickers like a 120Hz CRT, but the motion blur is now below human perceptible levels. Also, you no longer see the LCD ghosting effects, as seen in the pictures above, and at LCD Motion Artifacts 101.

For instructions on VG248QE, see the LightBoost HOWTO. The ToastyX method is the easiest (3 minute quick enable of LightBoost, less input lag, no Control+T compromises).


----------



## shedokan

I removed and enabled LB again and I some minor bugs are gone: I think the red tint is gone, and I no longer hear the USB sound when the screen goes black and it does it now ONLY after 0.5s the boot for 1sec and never happens during regular use other than that


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> I removed and enabled LB again and I some minor bugs are gone: I think the red tint is gone, and I no longer hear the USB sound when the screen goes black and it does it now ONLY after 0.5s the boot for 1sec and never happens during regular use other than that


Really interesting. Red tint is gone?

Can you doublecheck that LightBoost is enabled by:
1. Bring up the monitor menu. Does it say "3D Mode"?
2. Can you access the "LightBoost" adjustment via the monitor menu?

If LightBoost is still enabled, do you think that new firmware got installed on your monitor -- e.g. you installed new drivers from ASUS that fixed the purple tint? If so, can you tell me what you did -- did you install anything from ASUS' website? There are many other VG248QE users who would love to have your improved LightBoost firmware. What is your Geforce driver version number?


----------



## shedokan

Yeah ofc LB is enabled, these days I can tell the difference straight away. Using LB 50% Contrast 80

I haven't installed anything from the ASUS website, My Nvidia drivers are 320.18. When Vega was telling me the crimson fix back then I used to open a white page in paint and could see the red tint, like white is just bad. Right now the whites look as good as non LB for me..

What made me happy tho is the USG hub sound gone and the black screen happening ONLY after 0.5s in windows and never again







Before it could happen to me while having some 1on1 situation in a game with the USB sound


----------



## hatlesschimp

My Datacolor Spyder4Elite arrived today! yeay!!!











To be honest I purchased this whilst I was waiting for the monitors arrived. After setting up the monitors I dont think I need it. Colors look fine!!! But I will give it a go tomorrow and see if I'm just blind and have no clue when it comes to colors. Also I still have the Samsung S27B970D 27" PLS Display. Might give that a trundle and see if the colors are properly calibrated from the factory.

*I also have the mission of debezelling the ASUS VG278H 3D 27" Monitor tomorrow. #Big Day Ahead!!! *


----------



## jderbs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hatlesschimp*
> 
> My Datacolor Spyder4Elite arrived today! yeay!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest I purchased this whilst I was waiting for the monitors arrived. After setting up the monitors I dont think I need it. Colors look fine!!! But I will give it a go tomorrow and see if I'm just blind and have no clue when it comes to colors. Also I still have the Samsung S27B970D 27" PLS Display. Might give that a trundle and see if the colors are properly calibrated from the factory.
> 
> *I also have the mission of debezelling the ASUS VG278H 3D 27" Monitor tomorrow. #Big Day Ahead!!! *


I bet your wayyyyyy too cool with settings right out of the box. The Spyder4Elite makes it much better.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Excellent. I remember my VG278H were way to hot and looked trashy. They definitely needed calibrating!!!


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> My Nvidia drivers are 320.18.


I wonder if it is the new nVidia drivers that has better colors. And very fast LightBoost initialization is a big bonus!

Anyone else, who has had the crimson color problem, does it go away when using nVidia drivers Version 320.18? Maybe nVidia has listened to us about the LightBoost color problem, and fixed it partially?


----------



## hatlesschimp

I have to get around to doing this light boost. Im so lazy! lol. I installed the 320.18 before I got the monitors so I cant tell you if anything has changed. Sorry.


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone have a good color profile for this monitor?


Check my post here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331478/new-asus-vg248qe-144hz-1ms-tn-1080p/1500_20#post_19949940


----------



## Spartan F8

Just wondering, has anyone tried downsampling with this monitor? How high are you able to set the resolution with keeping 144hz?


----------



## jeri

is it normal, that the gpu is running a bit warmer with lightboost on? have here 48-50 C° on my gtx670 idle temp with pretty good airflow inside the tower...


----------



## TiezZ BE

my idle temps are even going up when i switch from 120Hz to 144Hz on my AMD 6950, LB is not available for me


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> is it normal, that the gpu is running a bit warmer with lightboost on? have here 48-50 C° on my gtx670 idle temp with pretty good airflow inside the tower...


Wow when mine was still air cooled it wouldn't break those temps unless the ambient was rediculously high


----------



## jeri

hmm. cpu is about 42-45°C with lowest/silent setting on idle, but the gpu...


----------



## jeri

i just throw this in here..... i need some tips to 'stabilize' the asus a bit better. it kinda shakes everytime pretty good on my desk, if im gaming or just tiping pretty wild and fast some stuff. it just bother me a bit. somebody else got the issue maybe or im just oversensitiv to this minishaking? or my desktable just suxx?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Put something in between the bottom of the monitor/screen and the base perhaps?

Strengthen your desk with some brackets underneath? I've done this and it's heaps better.


----------



## Skylit

Prad.de review
Quote:


> Latency
> 
> The latency is an important value for players, we determined as the sum of the signal delay time and the average half-time frame rates. The VG248QE generally shows a very short signal delay: at 60 Hz, there are still 1.6 milliseconds at 120 Hz and then 1.2 at 144 Hz even only 0.7.
> 
> Also half the average image change time is 2.3 or 1.8 and 1.6 milliseconds by the bank extremely short, thus is fantastic overall result latencies from 2.3 to 3.9 milliseconds. Even for the most demanding gamers, this is hard to beat.


Exceeds BenQ Xl2420T in average latency.

If you're a competitive gamer, this is hard to beat.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Prad.de review
> Exceeds BenQ Xl2420T in average latency.
> 
> If you're a competitive gamer, this is hard to beat.


Actually, both the BENQ XL2411T and ASUS VG248QE are exactly equivalent in input lag, from pcmonitors.info comparisions: BENQ XL2411T versus ASUS VG248QE.

I would be *very* surprised if the XL2420T was faster than the XL2411T, because the XL2411T is newer than the XL2420T.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Actually, both the BENQ XL2411T and ASUS VG248QE are exactly equivalent in input lag, from pcmonitors.info comparisions: BENQ XL2411T versus ASUS VG248QE.
> 
> I would be *very* surprised if the XL2420T was faster than the XL2411T, because the XL2411T is newer than the XL2420T.


The XL2411T isn't available for purchase in all regions of the world.

Many people, (specifically competitive gamers) still purchase the XL2420T due to general hype, marketing, and widespread availability.


----------



## mdrejhon

Right. Though, the XL2420T is not faster than the VG248QE -- It's simply simply statistical error. The fact is, it's so evenly matched (sub-millisecond), based on known comparison tests. All the newer ASUS and BENQ LightBoost monitors are currently very evenly matched.

Running at one extra frame per second faster will save more milliseconds of input lag.
(50 frames per second enforces a 25ms framebuffer input lag, while 60 frames per second enforces a 16ms framebuffer input lag). Plus, we need to look at the whole chain:

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2803

*--versus--*

http://www.anandtech.com/show/2803

(Credit: AnandTech Exploring Input Lag Inside And Out)

So, really, any of the new 120Hz ASUS and BENQ's will actually do a really good job in input lag. Throwing more money at the GPU, mouse, hardware, etc -- will have a more major impact than splitting hairs on 1ms differences between the new ASUS/BENQ monitors.

Also, even the scant added LightBoost input lag is almost nothing (when using the newer ToastyX lightboost.bin method, which is the lowest-lag LightBoost method); the lack of motion blur of LightBoost actually helps Battlefield 3 statistics due to the reduced human brain lag, despite the tiny lag LightBoost adds.


----------



## Skylit

I don't understand what you're trying to prove, or were you agreeing?

You're giving me concepts I'm well aware of, though they don't account for perceptive factors related to signal refresh combined with the dynamics of variable polling rate. That extra latency can either both benefit or handicap in specific situations. Note, that I'm not referring to LB.

It's more about comfort when you reach this point, though I don't necessarily agree that a few milliseconds of latency won't or cant make a difference to ones perception. Especially when certain API's such as raw input can skip over and become independent from frame rate, typically introducing a felling of "lag" as input is buffered much faster than the couple hundred frames your GPU is pumping out.

Anyway, I don't plan on getting in a debate all because of a simple comment made about a slower monitor.


----------



## hatlesschimp

I used to have a 1440p 60hz monitor. And when playing racing sims you could see the lag noticeably when you turned the g27 steering wheel from games cockpit view steering wheel. It was pretty distracting having turned the wheel and then back the other way and the monitor was just reacting.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> I don't understand what you're trying to prove, or were you agreeing?


Agreeing, mostly.
This is important information for public readers of this thread -- to be aware of the whole input lag chain.


----------



## jeri

keep in mind, that the benq costs like ~60-70€ more in eu...


----------



## hatlesschimp

People that deny input lag and pixel response times are relevent for gaming have either never used a monitor like the vg248qe or are gamers not wanting others to find out the secret of dominating online gaming.


----------



## jeri

first time i played with 120hz and lb quake3/live on the 24 asus (had a 22 syncmaster 60hz 16:10 before).... wow it was almost to smooth lol i had to spend several days to adapt to it hrhr


----------



## Buska103

My VG248QE will be at my door when I come home today! It's a shame that I won't be able to use Lightboost... but I guess 144hz is already a huge improvement from 60hz








I really hope I'll be able to fuel the monitor with sufficient frames though. My 7870XT can't exactly compete with SLI 680s


----------



## jeri

why u wont be able to use lb?!


----------



## Buska103

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> why u wont be able to use lb?!


I have an AMD GPU. I know it's somehow possible to enable it, but it seems very troublesome plus I don't have a scapegoat Nvidia GPU


----------



## mdrejhon

LightBoost is an nVidia technology. They intentionally made it hard for AMD users to enable LightBoost. You still need to borrow somebody's an nVidia laptop/computer (with 3D drivers installed) for the DVI hotplug method.


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> LightBoost is an nVidia technology. They intentionally made it hard for AMD users to enable LightBoost. You still need to borrow somebody's an nVidia laptop/computer (with 3D drivers installed) for the DVI hotplug method.


No one has gotten around to writing some sort of wrapper to trick the monitor to enable LB mode on an AMD card?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> No one has gotten around to writing some sort of wrapper to trick the monitor to enable LB mode on an AMD card?


As already posted elsewhere in old threads during people playing with softmccs -- there's an undocumented nVidia-specific DDC protocol to unlock LightBoost.

Easier and easier methods of LightBoost methods are being invented all the time, and I know of a few in the pipeline. Officially, Blur Busters can only advocate nVidia for LightBoost since I don't want to upset nVidia.

At the same time, I'd like to know if AMD has plans for their own brand of strobe backlights (other than the AMD-compatible Samsung SA700D/750D/950D strobe backlight, but it is not as low-lag as LightBoost)


----------



## MenacingTuba

http://www.overclockers.ru/lab/54424_3/BiG_LightBoost._Obzor_i_testirovanie_monitora_BenQ_XL2720T.html#9

Lightboost Measurements
http://www.overclockers.ru/images/lab/2013/06/13/1/03_tab3.png


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> No one has gotten around to writing some sort of wrapper to trick the monitor to enable LB mode on an AMD card?


I will have a solution for AMD/ATI users soon. It will also simplify the process for NVIDIA users.

It's been taking a while because as Mark said, they intentionally made it hard to enable (there's encryption involved). There are also some other implementation challenges that I'm currently working on. I want to make this work as smoothly as possible.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I will have a solution for AMD/ATI users soon. It will also simplify the process for NVIDIA users.
> 
> It's been taking a while because as Mark said, they intentionally made it hard to enable (there's encryption involved). There are also some other implementation challenges that I'm currently working on. I want to make this work as smoothly as possible.


Ok, the cat is out of the bag.

I am beta testing this, and it's a godsend for triple LightBoost users.
Just run an executable and all 3 LightBoost monitors enable LightBoost simultaneously.
Even after they're already fully setup in surround.
This saves hours of pain.

(NOTE: Blur Busters Blog only officially supports LightBoost 2D on nVidia, and is testing only on nVidia)


----------



## shedokan

MenacingTuba what are your recommended settings for the 248QE? Contrast , nvidia RGB contrast brightness?


----------



## ThinkPositive

anyone already tried to overclock it?







(I know it might not be of any use but I'm just curious)

Beside that, I might buy one tomorrow and it'll be plugged on a titan (I plan to use lightboost 2d) and I'm wondering if there is any difference (pro/cons/perf) between plugin it in dp or hdmi or dvi-d (as I have all three output on the titan) ?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThinkPositive*
> 
> anyone already tried to overclock it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know it might not be of any use but I'm just curious)
> 
> Beside that, I might buy one tomorrow and it'll be plugged on a titan (I plan to use lightboost 2d) and I'm wondering if there is any difference (pro/cons/perf) between plugin it in dp or hdmi or dvi-d (as I have all three output on the titan) ?


No reason to plugin HDMI, unless you want to run in 60hz at 1920 x 1080. Go either DVI-D, or Display Port. Whats nice about display port is it's a smaller cable, that's really about it compared to DVI-D.


----------



## TiezZ BE

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_770_lightning_review,10.html

See: monitor setup. That pic/graph is kind of handy to quick test and adjust your contrast and saturation levels. Especially with this (kind of) monitor.


----------



## Mekk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I will have a solution for AMD/ATI users soon. It will also simplify the process for NVIDIA users.
> 
> It's been taking a while because as Mark said, they intentionally made it hard to enable (there's encryption involved). There are also some other implementation challenges that I'm currently working on. I want to make this work as smoothly as possible.


The only thing stopping me from returning my XFX 7970 and buying a GTX 770 is this post. Is it highly likely that this solution will work with my card and that it will be released within the next 2 months?

Or should I return it and get the 770?

Other than that I want to thank you ToastyX for putting your effort to make this easier for us.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Or should I return it and get the 770?


The Blur Busters Squad support nVidia's invention of LightBoost, and would rather reward nVidia by buying GeForce product.

That said, the vendor locking situation forced the birth of this utility.
That said, the decision is yours -- as it becomes possible to unlock LightBoost without nVidia drivers.

The utility is a BIG timesaver for triple LightBoost setups.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No reason to plugin HDMI, unless you want to run in 60hz at 1920 x 1080. Go either DVI-D, or Display Port. Whats nice about display port is it's a smaller cable, that's really about it compared to DVI-D.


Usually, HDMI only does 60hz, but that isn't always the case.

FWIW, HDMI is the only way to overclock some HDTV's to 120Hz.
For example, some Sony/Panasonic/Vizio HDTV's can be overclocked to 120Hz, but some of them only works via direct HDMI-to-HDMI connection to computer, bypassing receiver, without adaptors.

See *HDTV Refresh Rate Overclocking HOWTO: True 120Hz from PC to TV*

I'm not sure if the ASUS VG248QE supports 120Hz via its HDMI input, though.
That said, it's not the ideal input to use, if you have DVI or DP available.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Here's from the manual:
Resolution Frequency Refresh Rate Horizontal
1920x1080* (DVI/DP) 85Hz 95.43KHz (2D)
1920x1080* (DVI/DP) 144Hz 158.11KHz (2D)
1920x1080* (DVI/DP) 100Hz 113.3KHz (2D)/113.8KHz (3D)
1920x1080* (DVIDP) 120Hz 137.2KHz (2D/3D)
640x480P (HDMI) 59.94/60Hz 31.469KHz/31.5KHz
720x480P (HDMI) 59.94/60Hz 31.469KHz/31.5KHz
720x576P (HDMI) 50Hz 31.25KHz
1280x720P (HDMI) 50Hz 37.5KHz
1280x720P (HDMI) 59.94/60Hz 44.955KHz/45KHz
1440x480P (HDMI) 59.94/60Hz 31.469KHz/31.5KHz
1440x576P (HDMI) 50Hz 31.25KHz
1920x1080i (HDMI) 50Hz 28.125KHz
1920x1080i (HDMI) 59.94/60Hz 33.716KHz/33.75KHz
1920x1080P (HDMI) 50Hz 56.25KHz
1920x1080P (HDMI) 59.94/60Hz 67.433KHz/67.5KHz
Note: you must select one of the "*" timing for enabling 3D or 144Hz feature with a compatible


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I will have a solution for AMD/ATI users soon. It will also simplify the process for NVIDIA users.
> 
> It's been taking a while because as Mark said, they intentionally made it hard to enable (there's encryption involved). There are also some other implementation challenges that I'm currently working on. I want to make this work as smoothly as possible.


Thank you for working on this Toasty, and with mdrejohn saying how much easier it is for triple monitor users it is exciting.


----------



## antechnet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mekk*
> 
> The only thing stopping me from returning my XFX 7970 and buying a GTX 770 is this post. Is it highly likely that this solution will work with my card and that it will be released within the next 2 months?
> 
> Or should I return it and get the 770?
> 
> Other than that I want to thank you ToastyX for putting your effort to make this easier for us.


I had 7970 for almost a year. If you look at some of the reviews for 770, its beating 7970GE in some games by 10% or more on stock clocks.

For that reason (and because of lightboost), I just went ahead and got myself a 4GB Gigabyte GTX 770. Its a little bit more money yet still $150 cheaper than GTX 780. It is a bit more future-proof with the 4GB frame-buffer and will hold its value better when it comes time to upgrade. I think its a win-win-win.


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mekk*
> 
> The only thing stopping me from returning my XFX 7970 and buying a GTX 770 is this post. Is it highly likely that this solution will work with my card and that it will be released within the next 2 months?


Yes. It will be available next week.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Thank you for working on this Toasty, and with mdrejohn saying how much easier it is for triple monitor users it is exciting.


Thanks for your support.


----------



## Bcider

Holy crap, I should've gone to higher hz monitors sooner. I just got this today and at 144hz I notice a huge difference in Counter Strike. I have and AMD card and I can't wait to try out lightboost when that becomes available.

The colors are fine for gaming I think, I actually like how bright the colors are, makes it easier to see people in dark spots in Counter Strike.


----------



## shedokan

The colors are fine for gaming I think, I actually like how bright the colors are, makes it easier to see people in dark spots in Counter Strike.

This won't be as good with LB but once you use LB 24/7 for a while and then go back to 144Hz you'll notice the motion blur sucks so hard


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

anyone know the thread that has the information with color profiles?







i cant find it for nothin!! tried searching so many times maybe im too tired


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> anyone know the thread that has the information with color profiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant find it for nothin!! tried searching so many times maybe im too tired


The review linked to in the first post.


----------



## Sneerz

Does this monitor work with HD3D/tridef through displayport at 120hz?


----------



## NightbeaT

Which mode and settings are the best for battlefield 3? I tried theater mode, but it's too dark and the colors are so messed up..


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The review linked to in the first post.


nah that's not it. it was a thread with a user talking a program he used and posting some extra info, called spyder something?

i wish i knew where it was







not in my history anymore


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beastmith*
> 
> Do you have settings for non-LB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> Sorry no, I do not use non-LB mode.


is my monitor just trashy on a amd card without lightboost or is there a better way for me to improve its color?
i found this http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=477319 but the color was hideous. too dark didnt look like an enhancement


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> is my monitor just trashy on a amd card without lightboost or is there a better way for me to improve its color?
> i found this http://play.esea.net/index.php?s=forums&d=topic&id=477319 but the color was hideous. too dark didnt look like an enhancement


You could calibrate it. Take a look at the middle monitor post calibration. http://www.overclock.net/t/1399833/the-monitor-calibration-thread


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> nah that's not it. it was a thread with a user talking a program he used and posting some extra info, called spyder something?
> 
> i wish i knew where it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not in my history anymore


Think you might be getting confused. A Spyder is a colorimeter (calibration device) used to create ICC profiles. It was used to create some profiles given in the review linked to in the first post.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisAfric*
> 
> Hello guys! I just recently bought this monitor yesterday! so far so good! However my eyes are still not used to on this monitor. The colors seem to have changed especially color green. The color green looks intense on this monitor.
> 
> Does anyone here have the best settings for this monitor?
> 
> Thanks!


Green was a little intense for me too (blue also after lowering the green).

I started with the settings of this review on: http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe

color temp.
Red= 100
Green= 90
Blue= 89

After messing around a little bit I use these settings:
R: 99
G: 91
B: 87

(color temp in AMD catalyst is set on 7700K)

Note:
You need to adjust your contrast and saturation levels per profile.

also check the pic in the link I posted on post #1643, maybe that will help you getting the contrast and saturation adjusted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightbeaT*
> 
> Which mode and settings are the best for battlefield 3? I tried theater mode, but it's too dark and the colors are so messed up..


I use game mode in combination with adjusted color temp, contrast and saturation


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Think you might be getting confused. A Spyder is a colorimeter (calibration device) used to create ICC profiles. It was used to create some profiles given in the review linked to in the first post.


thanks! this is what i was looking for, i was trying to get settings / profiles from people who have used the Spyder

the profiles/settings i been finding online are too reddish and either too bright or too dark









put it this way, the STOCK profile that came on the cd was looking better, i know everyone has preferences but i just want black to be black, white to be white, and colors to not be over saturated and look natural


----------



## Anth0789

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> anyone know the thread that has the information with color profiles?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i cant find it for nothin!! tried searching so many times maybe im too tired


Look here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1331478/new-asus-vg248qe-144hz-1ms-tn-1080p/1500_20#post_19949940


----------



## hamzatm

Everyone's monitor is different, I find other people's settings rarely work (vastly different hues of blue or red or whatever)

What you want to do is open up Lagom LCD test suite and do it yourself


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Everyone's monitor is different, I find other people's settings rarely work (vastly different hues of blue or red or whatever)
> 
> What you want to do is open up Lagom LCD test suite and do it yourself


This can't be stressed enough. Monitors really needed to be calibrated individually, on a unit by unit basis. Using other people's settings can provide a useful base to work from. ICC profiles can sometimes provide benefits, other times it can simply makes things worse. For gaming you are much better off tweaking to your own taste. That way you maintain as much contrast and shade variety as possible whilst tailoring the colours to your liking. If you are really struggling, perhaps finding that the image 'on the desktop' really bugs you, then you might consider investing in a colorimeter yourself.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/used/917361/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html

OpenBox VG248QE 200~ Shipped

EDIT: Hmm odd, was free shipping, checked again and it's no longer free shipping.


----------



## iwaohazuki

Hi guys,

I got my VG248QE yesterday, hacked lightboost also.
I have two questions:
1. Has someone tried to overclock it? for example to 150hz or something?
2. Is it somehow possible to improve the 2D lightboosimage espacially in terms of gamma, brightness, because I like bright settings, but when monitor is in lightboostmode I can only change the contrast in osd, perhaps throught software somehow possible?

It also seems to me that in 2D lightboosmode it feels like I´m walking through mud or somehow laggy in bf3, does anyone have this feeling / problem too?

thx


----------



## mdrejhon

Just released.... *ToastyX StrobeLight*, the world's easiest method to turn on/off LightBoost. Even for 3-monitor surround setups! No 3D Vision setup required anymore!

 ... 

Easy to add common refresh rates.

Ctrl-Alt-Plus = Turn on LightBoost
Ctrl-Alt-Minus = Turn on LightBoost
Ctrl-Alt-# = Adjust LightBoost % setting


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Just released.... *ToastyX StrobeLight*, the world's easiest method to turn on/off LightBoost. Even for 3-monitor surround setups! No 3D Vision setup required anymore!
> 
> ...
> 
> Easy to add common refresh rates.
> 
> Ctrl-Alt-Plus = Turn on LightBoost
> Ctrl-Alt-Minus = Turn on LightBoost
> Ctrl-Alt-# = Adjust LightBoost % setting


Does this require a NVIDIA card?


----------



## tsunamipop

It says it does not on the download page. Check it out!!!


----------



## mdrejhon

*Although Strobelight makes LightBoost easy on AMD products*, Blur Busters only did testing of ToastyX Strobelight on nVidia products (I own multiple LightBoost monitors, both ASUS and BENQ).

I believe in supporting nVidia because they made LightBoost. If you have not purchased a GPU yet, *please consider leaning towards green instead of red*. Although LightBoost can now be enabled independently of 3D Vision drivers (a side effect of any third party "easy LightBoost utility", which was VERY badly needed) -- Blur Busters does not wish to upset nVidia, while gently pointing out that nVidia needs to un-bundle LightBoost 2D from 3D Vision, and make it make it easier to enable LightBoost (like turning VSYNC ON/OFF). Again, please lean towards the Green Side (aka nVidia products) if you haven't purchased or upgraded your GPU yet. At least, please consider doing so, when you upgrade your ATI GPU to the next version -- *to support nVidia's invention of LightBoost*.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iwaohazuki*
> 
> It also seems to me that in 2D lightboosmode it feels like I´m walking through mud or somehow laggy in bf3, does anyone have this feeling / problem too?


Make sure your Stereoscopic 3D checkbox is disabled, and you are getting zero framerate loss from enabling LightBoost. Eliminating the stereoscopic stuff reduces input lag of LightBoost because it disables the 3D Vision overhead. That said, LightBoost adds a very, very small amount of lag (a fraction of a frame) which some people can notice. Most people can't feel this input lag, but some do.

Some pro game players can compete independently of motion blur (e.g. can flick and aim "at the blur") and prefer the few milliseconds lower latency. Certain play styles may not benefit from LightBoost as much as other play styles. Other people get massive improvement in scores (see *improved BF3 graphs because of LightBoost*) because of the elimination of motion blur, if you have an eye-tracking habit during fast movement. LightBoost benefit some people greatly, while not benefiting some others as much. Your reaction time can be faster without the motion blur. All depends on the gameplay style that you have.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

I just bought this monitor! Really excited for the 144hz.







Though I'm not going to start buying Nvidia cards just because they created lightboost.


----------



## shedokan

I think you would if you could see zero motion blur n then game on 144Hz


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> I think you would if you could see zero motion blur n then game on 144Hz


I agree.

Surely if any sane person was aware of this genius and innovation Nvidia dedicated into manufacturing the astounding lightboost technology, a system that allows LCD gamers to finally achieve CRT-like motion clarity, they would surely be moved to lean towards Nvidia products in future.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> I think you would if you could see zero motion blur n then game on 144Hz


IDK, I think that the massive hit in image quality from using lightboost is far more noticeable than the motion blur.

I'm sure that I'll be accosted for that comment.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> IDK, I think that the massive hit in image quality from using lightboost is far more noticeable than the motion blur.


I own two LightBoost monitors.
The lightboost color degradation is big on my XL2411T
The lightboost color degradation is minor on my VG278H (non-HE)
The LightBoost color of my VG278H is better than my non-LightBoost color of XL2411T.

There are two known monitors with contrasty/saturated LightBoost color: VG278H, XL2720T
(As long as nVidia Control Panel Gamma = ~0.85 or ~0.9)

I'm quite pleased with my VG278H. A bit too big for me at 27" but the LightBoost color wins out. *The XL2411T is on the floor under my desk right now*, as a standby/testing unit.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> The lightboost color degradation is minor on my VG278H (non-HE)


I've also seem people who think that the hit in IQ from 2d lightboost is unacceptable on the VG278H. Its all personal opinion.


----------



## RemagCP

Speaking of color degradation, what are the downsides of lightboost? Does it kill your monitor faster?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

I don't see why it would, that is the way that they're designed to work. Its not a hack.


----------



## shedokan

You should test XL2420T LB vs your VG278 mark in terms of color and CRt performance


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> I've also seem people who think that the hit in IQ from 2d lightboost is unacceptable on the VG278H. Its all personal opinion.


That's definitely true.

That said, for my two specific samples of LightBoost monitors, the hit is smaller on the VG278H than on the XL2411T.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shedokan*
> 
> You should test XL2420T LB vs your VG278 mark in terms of color and CRt performance


XL2420T reportedly has better color, but also reportedly more LightBoost trailing artifacts. But it would be good to test!

If BENQ is willing to send an XL2420T, I'd be happy to run LightBoost comparision tests -- something I've been wanting to do this year, if I can collect four models of LightBoost monitors.

EDIT: I think the XL2420TE could potentially be superior to XL2420T; though some research is needed. If it uses the same panel as VG278H and XL2411T, the colors will not be as good. But this is a PWM-free backlight, so this may be a new panel with a new LCD controller -- which also means potentially better firmware to drive the LCD at better colors, less artifacts, etc.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hi guys! Love the monitor. The 144 hz is great - but it only stays on for a few minutes! My monitor keeps turning off and "resetting" itself to 60 hz - anyone know what could be causing this issue?

EDIT: I fixed it! I put it on 144 hz, and then quickly reset my computer. After the reset, the setting seemed to stay! 144hz is incredible!


----------



## JessyCuh

Guys! I'm going to kill myself trying to decide if I'm going to go triple 24" or triple 27"........ Going to have a gaming TN in the middle and IPS on the left and right. Triple 27" seems so... wonderful just picturing the huge screens surrounding me... But then I look at comments saying how much better the VG24QE is over the VG27H and I let out a tiny cry.


----------



## topthis

i agree 1440p 27 minimum, even looking at my old 2nd monitor makes me cringe inside a little bit...Korean imported monitors ftw?


----------



## Denilson

Hello

I want to buy that monitor but I dont know what size to choose 27 inch or 24? Which one is better oh yes I will buy evga GTX 780!


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> *Although Strobelight makes LightBoost easy on AMD products*, Blur Busters only did testing of ToastyX Strobelight on nVidia products (I own multiple LightBoost monitors, both ASUS and BENQ).
> 
> I believe in supporting nVidia because they made LightBoost. If you have not purchased a GPU yet, *please consider leaning towards green instead of red*. Although LightBoost can now be enabled independently of 3D Vision drivers (a side effect of any third party "easy LightBoost utility", which was VERY badly needed) -- Blur Busters does not wish to upset nVidia, while gently pointing out that nVidia needs to un-bundle LightBoost 2D from 3D Vision, and make it make it easier to enable LightBoost (like turning VSYNC ON/OFF). Again, please lean towards the Green Side (aka nVidia products) if you haven't purchased or upgraded your GPU yet. At least, please consider doing so, when you upgrade your ATI GPU to the next version -- *to support nVidia's invention of LightBoost*.


I agree somewhat







but monopolizing things wouldn't help consumers

we all have opinions, but it's a shame the monitor i bought wouldn't benefit from an AMD card as it would from a NVIDIA card even if my AMD was better

what's strange is i used this new lightboost for the AMD, and at 120hz with 10% i was getting more blur than 144hz with 0 lightboost, i guess nvidia really found a way to step up past the competition


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> what's strange is i used this new lightboost for the AMD, and at 120hz with 10% i was getting more blur than 144hz with 0 lightboost, i guess nvidia really found a way to step up past the competition


Sounds dodge to me. checklist:

1. monitor said it was in 3D mode? (open the OSD)
2. fps was at a constant 120 or near?


----------



## rss013

So guys, i have my eyes on this monitor now for a while..
Currently having the Samsung 2233RZ 120Hz with 3MS GTG. Would it be a big noticeable difference between my current monitor and the Asus with 1ms and 144hz?
Thanks in advance


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

In 3d heck yeah, there would be a large difference.


----------



## hamzatm

In 2d heck yeah, there would be a large difference.

If you can get 120fps in games
If you play fast paced shooters
If you care about having no motion blur

Check out lightboost.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I agree somewhat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but monopolizing things wouldn't help consumers


I have a hard time calling it monopolizing, they invented it, or at least made Lightboost accessible to us all. It's another reason to go Nvidia over AMD. I'm sure AMD could invent, or make something just like Lightboost, if they wanted. Or is there a patent on strobe lighting?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rss013*
> 
> So guys, i have my eyes on this monitor now for a while..
> Currently having the Samsung 2233RZ 120Hz with 3MS GTG. Would it be a big noticeable difference between my current monitor and the Asus with 1ms and 144hz?
> Thanks in advance


When you activate Lightboost you will most likely never use anything besides it. I'm exaggerating, but my eyes burn when I'm not using Lightboost. It's so apparent it's funny, but not so much when I notice the blur lol. The colors may not be as good as the Samsung's, but a little calibrating and you're set. If you have a colorimeter like a Spyder4 it really helps.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> When you activate Lightboost you will most likely never use anything besides it. I'm exaggerating, but my eyes burn when I'm not using Lightboost. It's so apparent it's funny, but not so much when I notice the blur lol. The colors may not be as good as the Samsung's, but a little calibrating and you're set. If you have a colorimeter like a Spyder4 it really helps.


It's funny; my eyes prefer LightBoost too, but there are also many people who dislike the eystrain of LightBoost, which is understandable.

My *LightBoost FAQ* has both entries:
"Q: Why Does LightBoost Have LESS Eyestrain?"
"Q: Why Does LightBoost Have MORE Eyestrain?"

The delta of color quality degradation also plays a role. On my XL2411T, the color degradation difference is bigger. But on my VG278H (a slightly older panel, apparently), I'm able to adjust things to get it darn nearly as good as without LightBoost, to the point I don't even notice.


----------



## Singularity89

Alright guys, Im reading bunch of reviews internetwide, and all im seing about this model is people mention that gama and colorisation problems on higher refresh rate modes. I am not that much into tech terms on monitors and atm I am in a huge dilema, I want to buy a new monitor.
Benq xl2411t vs asus vg248qe, Im thinking towards asus model tbh, cos benq has some greenish or yellow tone sometimes, sometimes it seems, but asus with this issue really confused me, and while benq has problems with﻿ ghosting and overbrightness? at least I heared. Please tell me,﻿ can't decide








So what's the deal with asus working diferently (quality wise) on 120 and 144 Hzs? what colours are washed out or? is there any other considerable 3D supporting dispaly in the same price range? Also since I'm planing on getting nvidia nvision 2, can you tell me is it really good, is it satisfying gadget to have, or would it be better to get a non 3D 27" monitor? I appreciate any help


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I have a hard time calling it monopolizing, they invented it, or at least made Lightboost accessible to us all. It's another reason to go Nvidia over AMD. I'm sure AMD could invent, or make something just like Lightboost, if they wanted. Or is there a patent on strobe lighting?
> When you activate Lightboost you will most likely never use anything besides it. I'm exaggerating, but my eyes burn when I'm not using Lightboost. It's so apparent it's funny, but not so much when I notice the blur lol. The colors may not be as good as the Samsung's, but a little calibrating and you're set. If you have a colorimeter like a Spyder4 it really helps.


i understand, but they did not invent the monitor
so telling me that a monitor works better with card A than card B, is a bit bad

it's like me telling you an intel i7 works better with windows then mac.

i understand where your reason comes from

however, if nvidia invented a technology that can only be benefited by their cards, and MONITORS are affected, that's why i look at it how i do.
they didn't invent something to better the use of computers for all, just something to give them a lead in the market. which in sense to me looks like a monopoly because if you dont buy their card regardless how much better the competitors is you can't use their "technology" (meanwhile) their technology has been hacked and works on AMD with the strobelight.exe so makes me wonder why i'd be forced to overpay for an underperforming card to receive a "branded" technology when it's available with a cracked .exe
(sure some nvidia cards are great, but you know what i mean







in some price ranges, amd cards kill nvidia cards )


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i understand, but they did not invent the monitor
> so telling me that a monitor works better with card A than card B, is a bit bad
> 
> it's like me telling you an intel i7 works better with windows then mac.
> 
> i understand where your reason comes from
> 
> however, if nvidia invented a technology that can only be benefited by their cards, and MONITORS are affected, that's why i look at it how i do.
> they didn't invent something to better the use of computers for all, just something to give them a lead in the market. which in sense to me looks like a monopoly because if you dont buy their card regardless how much better the competitors is you can't use their "technology" (meanwhile) their technology has been hacked and works on AMD with the strobelight.exe so makes me wonder why i'd be forced to overpay for an underperforming card to receive a "branded" technology when it's available with a cracked .exe
> (sure some nvidia cards are great, but you know what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in some price ranges, amd cards kill nvidia cards )


Actually, they did invent the lightboost monitor for use with their 3D Vision 2 tech. The companies making these monitors are almost certainly paying licensing fees to nvidia to utilize their patents.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i understand, but they did not invent the monitor
> so telling me that a monitor works better with card A than card B, is a bit bad
> 
> it's like me telling you an intel i7 works better with windows then mac.
> 
> i understand where your reason comes from
> 
> however, if nvidia invented a technology that can only be benefited by their cards, and MONITORS are affected, that's why i look at it how i do.
> they didn't invent something to better the use of computers for all, just something to give them a lead in the market. which in sense to me looks like a monopoly because if you dont buy their card regardless how much better the competitors is you can't use their "technology" (meanwhile) their technology has been hacked and works on AMD with the strobelight.exe so makes me wonder why i'd be forced to overpay for an underperforming card to receive a "branded" technology when it's available with a cracked .exe
> (sure some nvidia cards are great, but you know what i mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in some price ranges, amd cards kill nvidia cards )


Exactly, they didn't invent the monitor, they invented the strobe effect for 3D, which the monitor is capable of using. And you can use any Lightboost enabled monitor on AMD cards, nobody is saying you can't, you just can't utilize the strobe effect without toastys .exe to enable it.

I understand some points, but in business, its all about getting ahead of the competition, yes? Well here's a way for Nvidia to do it. If you want to utilize the tech, you need their cards. Lightboost was created for 3D, what were doing now they probably didn't have a clue it was possible, or maybe they did? Regarding 2D lightboost.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Exactly, they didn't invent the monitor, they invented the strobe effect for 3D, which the monitor is capable of using. And you can use any Lightboost enabled monitor on AMD cards, nobody is saying you can't, you just can't utilize the strobe effect without toastys .exe to enable it.
> 
> I understand some points, but in business, its all about getting ahead of the competition, yes? Well here's a way for Nvidia to do it. If you want to utilize the tech, you need their cards. Lightboost was created for 3D, what were doing now they probably didn't have a clue it was possible, or maybe they did? Regarding 2D lightboost.


Of course they knew what it could do. Reducing motion blur via pixel persistence reduction was the purpose of lightboost. They just invented it for the purpose of reducing crosstalk in 3D Vision, and probably underestimated its market viability in 2D.

And regarding the argument that NVidia didn't invent the monitor - NVidia invented a display backlighting technology. Did they invent displays? No, but who did? Cavemen when writing on walls? If that sounds ridiculous, then why? Because someone else invented a display that has the ability to be changed? Then do we owe allegiance to no one but the inventors of chalk boards?

Light boost is NVidia's creation, and NVidia deserves the credit. I don't even know how I feel about the strobelight.exe hack being released without express permission from NVidia. I feel like they probably don't mind due to the royalties they get from increased lightboost monitor sales, but...


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Actually, they did invent the lightboost monitor for use with their 3D Vision 2 tech. The companies making these monitors are almost certainly paying licensing fees to nvidia to utilize their patents.


I'm pretty sure the monitor im using says Asus vg248qe, not Nvidia vg248qe

Great topic for debates








Monopolozing - (of an organization or group) Obtain exclusive possession or control of (a trade, commodity, or service).
Have or take the greatest share of.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

anyone here use the lightboost.exe and have this occur?









i used CRU to reset my inactive displays because of dual monitor and now i cant get properties to show the asus in there









would hate to reformat because "i dun goofed" on something so silly


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> anyone here use the lightboost.exe and have this occur?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i used CRU to reset my inactive displays because of dual monitor and now i cant get properties to show the asus in there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would hate to reformat because "i dun goofed" on something so silly


(You mean strobelight.exe)

When you use CRU, it often needs to rename the monitor to something that allows easy enabling of LightBoost. Run "reset-all.exe". Also, you can go to Device Manager and rollback/reset the drivers for both of your monitors there, too.

Followup with ToastyX and tell him what happened -- *In ToastyX's support forum*.

This happened to someone else before, and there was a simple fix.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the monitor im using says Asus vg248qe, not Nvidia vg248qe
> 
> Great topic for debates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monopolozing - (of an organization or group) Obtain exclusive possession or control of (a trade, commodity, or service).
> Have or take the greatest share of.


Yes, and I'm sure it says "Nvidia 3D Vision" ready on the monitor. So if you want to use 3D, you need Nvidia. The strobelight is a 3D feature. AMD can do the same thing, if they have the money or whatever is needed to put towards it.

Nothing monopolizing about that, there not stopping cargo ships from delivering the resources needed to produce monitors to other companies. There not selling their products so cheap, that opposing business can't compete, and has to sell out. You need to take a look at the definition in a different more appropriate manner, and also look at individuals like Carnegie and Rockefeller who utilized it to the fullest extent possible. Nvidia can't get away with that in our current time, least not as effectively / out in the open as companies could hundreds of years ago.

It's no different then when a game says "Runs best with intel i5", because it says that there's a monopoly on games to favor Intel? Nothing is saying it can't be utilized by AMD, just works better with Intel. Same with your monitor, it can work with any video card, but to utilize all that it offers you need Nvidia. Or toastys godsend of a program.

Regarding your issue you probably need to use cru.exe and reset the displays. Then do the strobelight.exe and hopefully that will solve your problem.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> I'm pretty sure the monitor im using says Asus vg248qe, not Nvidia vg248qe
> 
> Great topic for debates
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monopolozing - (of an organization or group) Obtain exclusive possession or control of (a trade, commodity, or service).
> Have or take the greatest share of.


Do you understand how licensing works? ASUS wouldn't be making the monitor without NVidia's permission, because NVidia holds the patent on the backlighting technology.


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Yes, and I'm sure it says "Nvidia 3D Vision" ready on the monitor. So if you want to use 3D, you need Nvidia. The strobelight is a 3D feature. AMD can do the same thing, if they have the money or whatever is needed to put towards it.
> 
> Nothing monopolizing about that, there not stopping cargo ships from delivering the resources needed to produce monitors to other companies. There not selling their products so cheap, that opposing business can't compete, and has to sell out. You need to take a look at the definition in a different more appropriate manner, and also look at individuals like Carnegie and Rockefeller who utilized it to the fullest extent possible. Nvidia can't get away with that in our current time, least not as effectively / out in the open as companies could hundreds of years ago.
> 
> It's no different then when a game says "Runs best with intel i5", because it says that there's a monopoly on games to favor Intel? Nothing is saying it can't be utilized by AMD, just works better with Intel. Same with your monitor, it can work with any video card, but to utilize all that it offers you need Nvidia. Or toastys godsend of a program.
> 
> Regarding your issue you probably need to use cru.exe and reset the displays. Then do the strobelight.exe and hopefully that will solve your problem.


this becomes obsolete when i have a AMD card and im using strobelight on it









ty for trying to help me as well as continuing this fun debate







i tried cru but that's what caused that error in the first place, i get OCD with the computer i'm probably going to reformat








i do appreciate the help, some people cant understand the point i was trying to make, they just want to be redundant and say nvidia made the technology and need an nvidia card to make it work, which i agree completely, but they arent able to understand my point is not that at all.
(this monitor claims i need a nvidia card, strobelight "REQUIRES" an nvidia card, toastyx has proved otherwise, so yes it is a monopoloizing tactic to TRY and make people buy nvidia cards claiming this technology only works on their product when in all reality it doesn't at all)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Do you understand how licensing works? ASUS wouldn't be making the monitor without NVidia's permission, because NVidia holds the patent on the backlighting technology.


i understand completely,
but do you grasp i never said asus made nvidia 3d vision? i said they made the monitor.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> this becomes obsolete when i have a AMD card and im using strobelight on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ty for trying to help me as well as continuing this fun debate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tried cru but that's what caused that error in the first place, i get OCD with the computer i'm probably going to reformat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i do appreciate the help, some people cant understand the point i was trying to make, they just want to be redundant and say nvidia made the technology and need an nvidia card to make it work, which i agree completely, but they arent able to understand my point is not that at all.
> (this monitor claims i need a nvidia card, strobelight "REQUIRES" an nvidia card, toastyx has proved otherwise, so yes it is a monopoloizing tactic to TRY and make people buy nvidia cards claiming this technology only works on their product when in all reality it doesn't at all)
> i understand completely,
> but do you grasp i never said asus made nvidia 3d vision? i said they made the monitor.


The monitor says you need an NVidia card FOR 3D VISION, which is completely true. NVidia isn't making any assertions about 2D lightboost because they don't even officially support it. How are they monopolizing a market when they're not even supporting the feature you're claiming they monopolize?


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> The monitor says you need an NVidia card FOR 3D VISION, which is completely true. NVidia isn't making any assertions about 2D lightboost because they don't even officially support it. How are they monopolizing a market when they're not even supporting the feature you're claiming they monopolize?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Do you understand how licensing works? ASUS wouldn't be making the monitor without NVidia's permission, because NVidia holds the patent on the backlighting technology.


poor little donny, quick to draw assumptions and just preach his opinion as liquid gold.

i never said anything about 2d or 3d lightboost, i made the clear point that lightboost is claimed to ONLY work on NVIDIA, whether 2d or 3d, toastyx's strobelight.exe makes this false
i never said the monitor didnt say you needed a card for 3d vision, i said the monitor claims you need an nvidia card for STROBELIGHT

quit jumping the gun on your assumptions to make youre point justified when youre arguing about stuff i never said in the first place

Refer to shoguns post
Quote:


> Yes, and I'm sure it says "Nvidia 3D Vision" ready on the monitor. So if you want to use 3D, you need Nvidia. The strobelight is a 3D feature. AMD can do the same thing, if they have the money or whatever is needed to put towards it.


which i agree. except we are talking about strobelight, not 3D vision technology
so i fully understand the points you want to make littledonny, just try harder at reading what someone says and making sure youre talking about the same topic instead of going into left field and taking a ball out of the foul zone to make a point that has nothing to do with the other


----------



## INCREDIBLEHULK

Why did I run CRU!! Even after reformat if I run strobelight I can't get the settings to display the ASUS monitor name


----------



## ToastyX

Why did you reformat? CRU doesn't do anything other than add or remove EDID overrides. If you run reset-all.exe and reboot, that will remove all the EDID overrides.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i used CRU to reset my inactive displays because of dual monitor and now i cant get properties to show the asus in there


Is the problem the monitor name or is a second monitor not being detected? All you did was post a screen shot on my support forum and didn't describe the problem. If it's just the monitor name, the name can't be saved in the EDID override if you choose four refresh rates in the setup program, but that's purely cosmetic and has no effect on anything.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> poor little donny, quick to draw assumptions and just preach his opinion as liquid gold.
> 
> i never said anything about 2d or 3d lightboost, i made the clear point that lightboost is claimed to ONLY work on NVIDIA, whether 2d or 3d, toastyx's strobelight.exe makes this false
> i never said the monitor didnt say you needed a card for 3d vision, i said the monitor claims you need an nvidia card for STROBELIGHT
> 
> quit jumping the gun on your assumptions to make youre point justified when youre arguing about stuff i never said in the first place
> 
> Refer to shoguns post
> which i agree. except we are talking about strobelight, not 3D vision technology
> so i fully understand the points you want to make littledonny, just try harder at reading what someone says and making sure youre talking about the same topic instead of going into left field and taking a ball out of the foul zone to make a point that has nothing to do with the other


You're the one not making any sense. Maybe try using punctuation and paragraph structure?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *INCREDIBLEHULK*
> 
> i said the monitor claims you need an nvidia card for STROBELIGHT


Please post a screenshot of the "monitor claiming you need an NVidia card for strobelight." I'll gladly admit I'm wrong if you do.


----------



## mdrejhon

Some clarifications to clear up confusion:

(1) LightBoost was created by nVidia and licensed to monitor manufacturers.
Most methods of enabling LightBoost required an nVidia card.

(2) The Strobelight utility is the first LightBoost utility that doesn't depend on nVidia drivers for initialization.
So as a result, it is able to initialize without 3D Vision drivers (making the LightBoost strobe backlight work when using AMD cards).

Also, Strobelight is a beta utility. If you need alternate methods of enabling LightBoost, there's other methods listed in the existing *LightBoost HOWTO* if you don't want to use Strobelight. As a beta tester, it's a good idea to post a detailed description of Strobelight issues to ToastyX on the support forum so that bugs can be fixed.


----------



## hamzatm

They invented lightboost = they deserve support. I don't see AMD inventing lightboost or anything like it. If all else was equal between two cards, lightboost is a reason to support Nvidia.

Monopolizing? Call it whatever the heck you want, Nvidia did something for us that no other graphics company has. If you don't use lightboost then understandably your view may be different. If you are using lightboost because it provides something for you that nothing else does, then have the decency to accept that Nvidia deserves support for it. If you are hacking lightboost onto an AMD card, Nvidia isn't getting any of the royalties they deserve for the technology they pushed forward so have the decency to accept that.

If anyone is an AMD fanboy then understandably they won't like this.


----------



## suidx

I just updated my system with a new 4770k and reinstalled windows/drivers/etc with my VG28QE but when I'm running at 144hz and trying to play a youtube video my monitor turns into white static noise, like with old tv's when you don't get reception. Has anyone here run into that problem? It works if I set the monitor to 60hz. I've also tried to reinstall drivers with no luck. Any help would be appreciated thanks! -edit I'm using a Nvidia 660ti if that makes any difference.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> They invented lightboost = they deserve support. I don't see AMD inventing lightboost or anything like it. If all else was equal between two cards, lightboost is a reason to support Nvidia.
> 
> Monopolizing? Call it whatever the heck you want, Nvidia did something for us that no other graphics company has. If you don't use lightboost then understandably your view may be different. If you are using lightboost because it provides something for you that nothing else does, then have the decency to accept that Nvidia deserves support for it. If you are hacking lightboost onto an AMD card, Nvidia isn't getting any of the royalties they deserve for the technology they pushed forward so have the decency to accept that.
> 
> If anyone is an AMD fanboy then understandably they won't like this.


Not entirely true. They benefit directly or indirectly (can't tell without knowing the licensing details) from the sale of LB monitors, regardless of what type of card is used.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *suidx*
> 
> I just updated my system with a new 4770k and reinstalled windows/drivers/etc with my VG28QE but when I'm running at 144hz and trying to play a youtube video my monitor turns into white static noise, like with old tv's when you don't get reception. Has anyone here run into that problem? It works if I set the monitor to 60hz. I've also tried to reinstall drivers with no luck. Any help would be appreciated thanks! -edit I'm using a Nvidia 660ti if that makes any difference.


There are some posts in this thread about the problem with some other video service (Amazon Prime?) but not Youtube. Youtube works fine on both of my VG248QE's on 144hz. What are your system specs and what type of connection are you using between your monitor and the graphics card?


----------



## suidx

It also has the problem on amazon prime too, and I was using Google Play sorry not youtube. System specs are Motherboard Gigabyte Z87X-UD4H-CF, CPU Intel 4770k, Memory Crucial Ballistix 16GB Sport, and connection is Dual link DVI-D .


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> Not entirely true. They benefit directly or indirectly (can't tell without knowing the licensing details) from the sale of LB monitors, regardless of what type of card is used.


Likely true. But the technology within LB monitors is only legally meant to be used with an Nvidia card.


----------



## kevinsbane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Likely true. But the technology within LB monitors is only legally meant to be used with an Nvidia card.


I highly doubt that the LB can _only_ be legally used with Nvidia cards. Lightboost as a technology is not a function of the video card. It is a function of the monitor. A challenge to the use of Lightboost by non-Nvidia card users would more than likely be laughed out of court.

I don't doubt Lightboost is meant for Nvidia cards. It most certainly is Nvidia's intention that Lightboost monitors be used with Nvidia cards for the "best monitor experience". However, I don't believe Nvidia has any legal recourse to the usage of Lightboost by a user not running Nvidia video cards. The only avenue that I can think of is that ToastyX's little utility violates some silly anti-circumvention clause of the DCMA due to breaking some encryption. A clause which is universally derided but sadly abused; one that should never have been part of the DCMA to begin with.


----------



## raum

I have a question, do everybody have a slight flickering in the darkish grey colors (like the ones right now on the sides of this forum- dark blue) @ 60hz?

I'm using HDMI to plug my vg248qe right now since I don't have a DVI (I'll fix that soon)


----------



## 113802

I read that 1.4b HDMI cables can push up to 144hz+, I hope it is true because I get my monitor tomorrow.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PCM2

This isn't a 1.4b compatible monitor so it doesn't matter what cable you use. There are no monitors currently available that use HDMI 1.4b.


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Hey guys, this monitor is great for gaming, but I'm getting crazy weird artifacts sometimes. I can confirm it only happens when the monitor is set to above 60 hz. Whenever I go to a site with a streaming video player (not Youtube, however) - my whole screen turns into a mess of wiggling lines. I'm going to take a picture of it and show you, but it's fairly annoying.


----------



## FatalProximity

Hey guys can someone help me out with this monitor? I believe that I installed the .inf driver file correctly as it shows up with the proper name now in device manager. But i cannot find an option to switch to 120 or 144 hz in both the control panel and CCC the maximum option available is 60hz :S

edit: I've solved the problem


----------



## PCM2

How have you connected it up?


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Hey guys, this monitor is great for gaming, but I'm getting crazy weird artifacts sometimes. I can confirm it only happens when the monitor is set to above 60 hz. Whenever I go to a site with a streaming video player (not Youtube, however) - my whole screen turns into a mess of wiggling lines. I'm going to take a picture of it and show you, but it's fairly annoying.


Use 120hz and try it again.
Or you can disable hardware acceleration in your browser and in flash player and any other embedded video players and try again. Dont use 144 hz in videos.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Hey guys, this monitor is great for gaming, but I'm getting crazy weird artifacts sometimes. I can confirm it only happens when the monitor is set to above 60 hz. Whenever I go to a site with a streaming video player (not Youtube, however) - my whole screen turns into a mess of wiggling lines. I'm going to take a picture of it and show you, but it's fairly annoying.


Is your graphics card OC'd?


----------



## nlmiller0015

I like this monitor for the price but I dont like using icc profiles to adjust my color setting im starting to miss my asus vg236he any one can lead me to some good calibration settings Im having trouble spotting people in bf3 dont know if it because of the contrast or what never happened on the older 120hz model.


----------



## Voodoo Jabroo

Does anyone know if there are actual downloadable drivers for this monitor? Everything's working ok -- have 144hz running and everything out of the box, and was able to install some ICC profiles, but my monitor is still showing up as a PnP -- so I wanted to update drivers. I don't have a CD drive on this comp, so I can't use the included disc to get the drivers.

All I see on ASUS' website is Nvidia graphics drivers and ASUS Multiframe software.

Thanks!


----------



## BobTheChainsaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Skylit*
> 
> Is your graphics card OC'd?


Yeah it is, but not by much. You think that could be doing it?

EDIT: I can confirm that 120hz does not have this issue. Guess I gotta turn on 144 for gaming.


----------



## Aaron91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Hey guys, this monitor is great for gaming, but I'm getting crazy weird artifacts sometimes. I can confirm it only happens when the monitor is set to above 60 hz. Whenever I go to a site with a streaming video player (not Youtube, however) - my whole screen turns into a mess of wiggling lines. I'm going to take a picture of it and show you, but it's fairly annoying.


I've been having the exact same problem, just less of a mess and more a quick flicker of lines for 0,5 sec, though mine tends to randomly turn off and on aswell. At 60hz everything is fine. Don't know what to do tbh







. Might send it back if I can't get a fix.


----------



## Skylit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BobTheChainsaw*
> 
> Yeah it is, but not by much. You think that could be doing it?
> 
> EDIT: I can confirm that 120hz does not have this issue. Guess I gotta turn on 144 for gaming.


Try stock settings. I had a similar issue, but nothing has happend since I reverted back to default clocks.


----------



## DesertRat

Just picked up one of these and set it up Sat. night. 144hz is a massive difference even on the desktop and internet. However I'm having an issue that looks like scanlines, and either people like their monitors WAY darker than I do or there's something wrong. Every single review and guide mentioning optimal settings leaves my monitor way too dim to use.

Here's my thread on the issue:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1409719/new-vg248qe-has-scanlines

not my image, but same issue:


----------



## hatlesschimp

Every now and then my screens turn black and the music or game sounds keep going and I can see or do anything to make them come back on with out hitting the restart button. Im not sure if its the monitors directly or my gpu drivers or me overclocking etc. But other than that the system is perfect.


----------



## DesertRat

I too have/had that issue. It seemed to go away after I matched firmware on my 7950s, but it might be the monitor. I have a replacement coming for the scan lines issue. I'll try to recreate the issue with the new screen tomorrow and get back on that.


----------



## doomlord52

So. Curse of the stuck red pixel.
I had a stuck red pixel on my old screen (LG one), and now I've got a stuck red pixel on my 2nd VG248qe.

Any pro-tips for fixing it? I've got some sort of rapid-color-flasher thing going right now on the area, but that never fixed my old monitor.


----------



## Aaron91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRat*
> 
> I too have/had that issue. It seemed to go away after I matched firmware on my 7950s, but it might be the monitor. I have a replacement coming for the scan lines issue. I'll try to recreate the issue with the new screen tomorrow and get back on that.


Currently trying out everything to exclude the problem being the screen, switched around gpu positions incase it might have been the connector on the gpu I was using, used a diff power outlet, tried different drivers and ordered a new cable today. None of which has seemed to help so far. Kind of bummed out since it worked fine the first week and the screen itself is great.


----------



## CallsignVega

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doomlord52*
> 
> So. Curse of the stuck red pixel.
> I had a stuck red pixel on my old screen (LG one), and now I've got a stuck red pixel on my 2nd VG248qe.
> 
> Any pro-tips for fixing it? I've got some sort of rapid-color-flasher thing going right now on the area, but that never fixed my old monitor.


I've used those programs before, with zero percent success rate.


----------



## ruffo

I have the same problem, says 60hz and I cant find a place to switch it to 144hz, highest I can change it to is 75. I have ATI/CCC


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffo*
> 
> I have the same problem, says 60hz and I cant find a place to switch it to 144hz, highest I can change it to is 75. I have ATI/CCC


Try
-- Moving your DVI cable to the other port on your graphics card.
-- Using a different DVI cable. Dual-Link DVI cables can be defective (one channel only working properly).


----------



## ruffo

Wow that worked, thanks


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ruffo*
> 
> Wow that worked, thanks


Don't forget to try ToastyX Strobelight to reduce your monitor's motion blur even further. Make sure you add "120Hz strobed" AND "144Hz" in Strobelight Setup.

Now you can turn on/off LightBoost using keyboard shortcuts (Control-Alt-Plus and Control-Alt-Minus)!


----------



## DesertRat

Also, the issue I was having with scan lines, definitely a defect. New screen doesn't have it, looks better, and seems to have slightly better viewing angles too oddly. Used same DVI cable, so def. not a cable issue.

If you have an Asus VG248QE with what looks like scan lines, exchange or warranty it until you get one that doesn't, it's a defect, not a quirk of the model.


----------



## hatlesschimp

Can someone take a photo of these scan lines please thank


----------



## RemagCP

Do all 120/144hz monitors have light bleed? Or is at as common as 60hz?


----------



## PCM2

They are no different to any other LCD monitor in that regard. There is always the possibility of excess backlight bleed - and not all 120Hz+ monitors suffer from this to a significant degree. Having said that there do seem to be uniformity issues beyond 'bleed' (such as clouding, particularly in the middle of the panel) that affect the current crop 120/144Hz models quite commonly.


----------



## raum

Does anybody have dark grayish colors flickering @ 60hz when connected it by HDMI?


----------



## renji1337

Do gpus still not downclock with 144hz?


----------



## drnilly007

My 780 downclocks


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raum*
> 
> Does anybody have dark grayish colors flickering @ 60hz when connected it by HDMI?


Why would you use HDMI?


----------



## raum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Why would you use HDMI?


Have no choice, my laptop only have a HDMI and a VGA


----------



## dmikester1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Why would you use HDMI?


Forgive my newbie-ness, but what is wrong with HDMI? I thought that was the best standard out there.


----------



## RockHardMcNasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmikester1*
> Forgive my newbie-ness, but what is wrong with HDMI? I thought that was the best standard out there.


HDMI doesn't support over 60hz @ 1080p, so it's silly to use on a monitor that is purchased for its 120/144hz capabilities.
It might be the best option for your HDTV, but as far as computers: DisplayPort > DVI > HDMI.


----------



## dmikester1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockHardMcNasty*
> 
> HDMI doesn't support over 60hz @ 1080p, so it's silly to use on a monitor that is purchased for its 120/144hz capabilities.
> It might be the best option for your HDTV, but as far as computers: DisplayPort > DVI > HDMI.


Aw, good to know. Thank you


----------



## raum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RockHardMcNasty*
> 
> HDMI doesn't support over 60hz @ 1080p, so it's silly to use on a monitor that is purchased for its 120/144hz capabilities.
> It might be the best option for your HDTV, but as far as computers: DisplayPort > DVI > HDMI.


Well I wasn't aware of that when buying the monitor. But now I'm also considering getting a desktop PC.


----------



## drnilly007

I wonder if you hook up a 3D blu ray player if this will be able to do the 3D?


----------



## Kaothic

I just got my VG248QE, and i was wondering how to calibrate it.
Everywhere I look people say that you should always calibrate a new monitor, but i've never done it before.
Does anyone have a guide or could give some help in how to get the best out of my monitor ?


----------



## drnilly007

Just got mine last week too, never calibrated it and it works great!


----------



## TiezZ BE

http://www.overclock.net/t/1399833/the-monitor-calibration-thread










The colours of a TN panel are always 'a little bit' off. Tweak the RGB, contrast, saturation levels a little bit


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaothic*
> 
> I just got my VG248QE, and i was wondering how to calibrate it.
> Everywhere I look people say that you should always calibrate a new monitor, but i've never done it before.
> Does anyone have a guide or could give some help in how to get the best out of my monitor ?


With LightBoost or without LightBoost?
The calibration is somewhat different.

If you have not tried LightBoost, install ToastyX Strobelight, enable LightBoost, and try LightBoost ON/OFF with *TestUFO: Moving Photo Test* (use Chrome or other *supported browser*). You will observe that the motion blur disappears when you enable LightBoost!


----------



## Kaothic

I just found this awesome guide in the internet, and it was really what I needed.
They their optimal calibration settings with ICC profile, I'm using that config and it's by far better than anything that comes with the monitor.
I recommend to people who have this monitor to have a look in this article, it's really good.
I haven't used lightboost yet, but i'll try it soon, seems promising


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaothic*
> 
> I just found this awesome guide in the internet, and it was really what I needed.
> They their optimal calibration settings with ICC profile, I'm using that config and it's by far better than anything that comes with the monitor.
> I recommend to people who have this monitor to have a look in this article, it's really good.
> I haven't used lightboost yet, but i'll try it soon, seems promising


what is "this article" lol


----------



## Kaothic

It's the guide/article I linked before, it's all the same XD


----------



## Falkentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaothic*
> 
> It's the guide/article I linked before, it's all the same XD


You've made THREE Posts on these forums, and you have NOT linked **ANYTHING**. Why are you trolling?


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You've made THREE Posts on these forums, and you have NOT linked **ANYTHING**. Why are you trolling?


The this is hyper linked isnt?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaothic*
> 
> I just found *this* awesome guide in the internet, and it was really what I needed.


Kaothic, welcome to OCN. I've added bold and underline to your existing link you already posted. Try to bold your links a little if you embed them in sentences like that. OCN uses link colors that are hard to stand out. I apologize for the misunderstanding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falkentyne*
> 
> You've made THREE Posts on these forums, and you have NOT linked **ANYTHING**. Why are you trolling?


He did. It just was hard to see.

No harm done, no foul, back to regular fun, positive forum chatter


----------



## jeri

this awesome guide with the icc profiles is for 144hz.


----------



## Granzon

Should I get 2 of this monitor? Or 1 27inch benq xl27 model? I like 27inch size, but asus don't make it.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Granzon*
> 
> Should I get 2 of this monitor? Or 1 27inch benq xl27 model? I like 27inch size, but asus don't make it.


Sure they do.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00906HM6K


----------



## calibrah

Just got one. I love it. Coming from CRT after being fed up with 60hz LCD, im very happy.


----------



## Granzon

Isnt that the last year model though different than this year model.


----------



## coachrex

I must REALLY be doing something wrong here.....
My Asus VG248 sucks big time.

I've tried using ICC profiles and messing with the OSD tirelessly.

I might have to bring this thing back.....the color is horrible.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> I must REALLY be doing something wrong here.....
> My Asus VG248 sucks big time.
> 
> I've tried using ICC profiles and messing with the OSD tirelessly.
> 
> I might have to bring this thing back.....the color is horrible.


Have you tried using the settings from PCmonitors.info?


----------



## xD4rkFire

Can somebody link me to an ICC profile for the monitor? Just got it and super excited to use it!


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you tried using the settings from PCmonitors.info?


Yep......I found that site today and installed the ICC profile right before I came to OCN looking for help.
I might have to buy Spyder 4 and go that route.

If that don't work......back she goes.
What good is the fast framerate if the colors are horrible?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> Yep......I found that site today and installed the ICC profile right before I came to OCN looking for help.
> I might have to buy Spyder 4 and go that route.
> 
> If that don't work......back she goes.
> What good is the fast framerate if the colors are horrible?


The colors really aren't that bad, what are you comparing it to? It's a gaming monitor, for gaming.


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> The colors really aren't that bad, what are you comparing it to? It's a gaming monitor, for gaming.


Asus VN247 hooked up to my kids GAMING computer.
His colors pop off the screen while mine are nonexistent.

Pretty embarrassing actually.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> Asus VN247 hooked up to my kids GAMING computer.
> His colors pop off the screen while mine are nonexistent.
> 
> Pretty embarrassing actually.


Maybe his CCC or nvidia control panel has some settings changed when compares to yours


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> Maybe his CCC or nvidia control panel has some settings changed when compares to yours


I wish it was that simple.
He's running dual Gigabyte 7870 in crossfire with 189.00 monitor hooked up.
With default settings.

I'm running dual EVGA 680 in SLI with a 279.00 monitor hooked up.
And can't get the color right no matter which profile I load and default settings are even worse.

If the ColorMunki doesn't correct the colors, I'm bringing it back.


----------



## Kaothic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Kaothic, welcome to OCN. I've added bold and underline to your existing link you already posted. Try to bold your links a little if you embed them in sentences like that. OCN uses link colors that are hard to stand out. I apologize for the misunderstanding.


Sorry, i didn't mean to troll anyone, i just didn't realized that the link wasn't perceptible, I'm new around here, I'll pay more attention to that in the future.


----------



## jeri

just increase the digital vibr.


----------



## coachrex

Well................I picked up a ColorMunki Display and calibrated the monitor.
If this is as good as it gets..............

This thing is going back MicroCenter tomorrow.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachrex*
> 
> Well................I picked up a ColorMunki Display and calibrated the monitor.
> If this is as good as it gets..............


Make sure you're using nVidia drivers 320.48 or later (better colors on VG248Q) rather than 320.16 drivers (worse colors on VG248QE). When you calibrate using your ColorMunki, make sure your monitor's Brightness/Contrast begin near its factory default settings (varies from monitor to monitor, but near 50%)

But, yes, the VG248QE doesn't have all that good colors to begin with. It's main benefit is motion clarity, as seen in fast-panning (like strafing, turning, fast flybys) such as *www.testufo.com/#test=photo* which becomes even clearer when LightBoost is enabled.


----------



## coachrex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Make sure you're using nVidia drivers 320.48 or later (better colors on VG248Q) rather than 320.16 drivers (worse colors on VG248QE). When you calibrate using your ColorMunki, make sure your monitor's Brightness/Contrast begin near its factory default settings (varies from monitor to monitor, but near 50%)


Thanks.....320.18 currently installed.
I'll install 320.49.....reset the monitor to factory default....and run Colormunki again.

Last attempt to make it right before bringing it.


----------



## mdrejhon

Just to point out, that's in reference to LightBoost color quality.
(Have you tried TestUFO with ToastyX Strobelight?)

I'm not sure if it affects non-LightBoost color quality.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Trying the CRU method. When I get to the setup wizard, it tells me to choose what color I see, I try to guess but I fail the test.

How do I get back to default settings?


----------



## hatlesschimp

Id be looking at your nvidia color settings. Mine have brilliant colors and too much brightness and contrast. A simple calibration fixed this. If you are still struggling take it back but also dont forget the vg248qe is a tn panel and cannot be compared to pls.


----------



## nlmiller0015

im using icc profiles only thing I hate is they dont work when your in game on nvidia drivers


----------



## PCM2

Somebody here will undoubtedly mention a method of forcing them (colour clutch, running in Windowed mode etc.) It's worse when they do work and they interfere with things in ways they aren't supposed to though. Whether that's worse than the native settings on this monitor, it's a matter of preference.







They aren't designed for games, they're designed for the Windows desktop environment on which they're created. This uses different colour and gamma data to many games. Sometimes it isn't vastly different, sometimes it is. I would recommend reading that article on ICC profiles linked to in my VG248QE review.


----------



## nlmiller0015

well ICC is working for me in battlefield 3 since its browser based and Its very helpful fixes that washed out look that I never had on the vg236he 120hz panel. with out the ICC I had to use digital vibrance to spot infantry better but the vivid colors started to make my eye water and I have 20/20 vision


----------



## PCM2

It's definitely worth trying out ICC profiles on monitors like this which give a fairly lacklustre image without them. Battlefield 3 is interesting, actually. Although it launches from a web browser it uses a very much separate colour system - which as it happens is not far off what Windows uses. It's definitely one of the better titles for ICC profiles but if you compare results on a well set up monitor (not the VG248QE) and the same monitor calibrated with an ICC profile you'll notice a dip in shadow detail, shade variety and grey neutrality. These are things that only the trained eye are likely to spot and in the case of the VG248QE that'd be better than the washed out or oversaturated alternative for sure.


----------



## Elmy

Here is 5 Asus VG248QE's running Black Ops 2 @ 5400X1920






Here is BF3






I will be debezeling these soon...

I would remove the Matte film too but I don't have the Kahuna's to do so....

Using one Sapphire 7990 for now.... Working on getting my 2nd one....

Here is a picture of my latest rig

http://s1126.photobucket.com/user/Elmnator/media/20130801_102526.jpg.html


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nlmiller0015*
> 
> well ICC is working for me in battlefield 3 since its browser based and Its very helpful fixes that washed out look that I never had on the vg236he 120hz panel. with out the ICC I had to use digital vibrance to spot infantry better but the vivid colors started to make my eye water and I have 20/20 vision


BattleField 3 is not browser based....


----------



## nlmiller0015

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> BattleField 3 is not browser based....


my mistake didnt mean browser base was thinking about battlog while typing lol


----------



## Yvese

Well I just plugged in this monitor and WOW. I am a believer.

I thought 120hz was one of those gimmicks, but after loading up game of CS:GO, I IMMEDIATELY saw the difference. Everything is smoother.

It's like.. I thought 60hz was fine and 'smooth', but WOW. The difference is just night and day.

Heck, I can notice the difference just moving windows around on the desktop.

Truly amazing.

2 things that bother me though:

1. Using 144hz causes my idle clocks to rise to 500/1250. Changing to 120hz fixes this but it still sucks that I can't use this monitor to its full potential. Judging by some posts I've read here, this has been around for months.
2. Massive input lag on my secondary 60hz screen. Fixed by disabling Aero. Not sure if this is AMD driver related or if it's just supposed to be this way due to the differences in Hz.

Other than that I'm very impressed with this monitor.


----------



## ds84

Would a single GTX 770 be able to push for 120hz, lightboost on? For intensive FPS games, like crysis 3, bf4?


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Would a single GTX 770 be able to push for 120hz, lightboost on? For intensive FPS games, like crysis 3, bf4?


yes but not at max settings. I know as I have the 680 which is slightly less powerful (very very slightly) than the 770.


----------



## hamzatm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> 2 things that bother me though:
> 
> 1. Using 144hz causes my idle clocks to rise to 500/1250. Changing to 120hz fixes this but it still sucks that I can't use this monitor to its full potential. Judging by some posts I've read here, this has been around for months.
> 2. Massive input lag on my secondary 60hz screen. Fixed by disabling Aero. Not sure if this is AMD driver related or if it's just supposed to be this way due to the differences in Hz.
> 
> Other than that I'm very impressed with this monitor.


Don't worry you aren't missing out on much. 144Hz isn't the monitors "full potential", it's just a hack for gimmickry just because this amazing panel can push it. The monitor performs best at 120Hz. If you bought it especially for 144Hz don't worry too much, it is practically the best 120Hz monitor out there so you still got the best one possible.


----------



## Haas360

So if I have these in surround, and I play a 3d game, while having the nvidia kit. All three monitors will be 3d? right?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzatm*
> 
> Don't worry you aren't missing out on much. 144Hz isn't the monitors "full potential", it's just a hack for gimmickry just because this amazing panel can push it. The monitor performs best at 120Hz. If you bought it especially for 144Hz don't worry too much, it is practically the best 120Hz monitor out there so you still got the best one possible.


indeed, imo 144Hz is just good for the 3D function (2x72HZ).

Getting near (or at) 144fps is also very hard unless you got a lot graphics power

edit: apparently this monitor can't do 2x72Hz in 3D


----------



## RegalX

mointor good for the price low input lag. con the colors weren't as good as my vg236he 120hz panel but I had to sell mines the pwm never went good with me either . Ill try benq non flicker 144hz panel next went back to my hp pavlion ips in the mean time


----------



## hamzatm

VG248QE is the same panel as the BenQ XL2411T.

Doubt you would notice a difference. Could be wrong.


----------



## RegalX

when I say none flicker i mean no pwm benq BenQ XL2420TE so my eye wont be strained as bad as it was on the vg248qe which had pwm even though my bright ness was 30% and 50 contrast at the time


----------



## hatlesschimp

I spend upto 8 - 10 hours with no eye strain or headaches.


----------



## RegalX

everybody varies im pretty sure it not my eyes cause I switched from a monitor that was on a much brighter setting with no problems as soon as I picked this one up my eyes started to hurt after only 1 hour of game play when I normally do more than that. even lowered the brightness and the problem got worse. Good monitor for the price but I cant keep using something that will make my eyes water after about an hour or 2 of gameplay if you dont suffer from pwm issues like me I highly recommend this monitor for fast paced gaming though.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RegalX*
> 
> everybody varies im pretty sure it not my eyes cause I switched from a monitor that was on a much brighter setting with no problems as soon as I picked this one up my eyes started to hurt after only 1 hour of game play when I normally do more than that. even lowered the brightness and the problem got worse. Good monitor for the price but I cant keep using something that will make my eyes water after about an hour or 2 of gameplay if you dont suffer from pwm issues like me I highly recommend this monitor for fast paced gaming though.


I think that's how PWM works, it flickers to achieve low brightness. So at low brightness you will feel the effects more.


----------



## whybother

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RegalX*
> 
> everybody varies im pretty sure it not my eyes cause I switched from a monitor that was on a much brighter setting with no problems as soon as I picked this one up my eyes started to hurt after only 1 hour of game play when I normally do more than that. even lowered the brightness and the problem got worse. Good monitor for the price but I cant keep using something that will make my eyes water after about an hour or 2 of gameplay if you dont suffer from pwm issues like me I highly recommend this monitor for fast paced gaming though.


Give lightboost a try. I'm still skeptical myself, but some people who get PWM eyestrain say lightboost doesn't cause them any issues.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whybother*
> 
> Give lightboost a try. I'm still skeptical myself, but some people who get PWM eyestrain say lightboost doesn't cause them any issues.


LightBoost reduces eyestrain for some people, but it increases eyestrain for other people.
*LightBoost* behaves like a 120Hz CRT; eliminating motion blur darn near completely, in exchange for a 120Hz CRT-like flicker.

Generally as a rule of thumb.
--> If you get motion blur eyestrain, try LightBoost as it has solved motion blur eyestrain.
--> If you get brightness eyestrain, it's worth noting adjusting LightBoost=10% is usually dimmer than non-LB Brightness=0%
--> If you always got CRT eyestrain even on a 120Hz CRT, don't use LightBoost.
--> If you get plasma HDTV eyestrain but not LCD HDTV eyestrain, you might not like LightBoost.
--> If you never got 100Hz CRT eyestrain but you get eyestrain on an LCD monitor, then LightBoost will probably reduce your eyestrain.

Some people get motion blur eyestrain. (several testimonials have been posted in several forums)
Some people get flicker eyestrain. (e.g. CRT, plasma, LightBoost, PWM. etc).
Some people get PWM artifact eyestrain (e.g. viewing *www.testufo.com/#test=ghosting* during Brightness 0%) The motion looks ugly and hurts some peoples eyes.
Some people get blue-light eyestrain. (excessive blue from LED's; disrupts cicadian rhythm)
Some people get brightness eyestrain. (don't make your monitor the brightest thing in your room; use a lamp behind screen)

I am not a doctor, but the *LightBoost FAQ* contain entries for both "Why does LightBoost have LESS eyestrain?" and "Why does LightBoost have MORE eyestrain?" because I have received dozens of reports from both sides. The complete elimination of motion blur of LightBoost can make full locked framerate=Hz motion very perfect CRT looking (e.g. VSYNC ON or Adaptive VSYNC) on the LightBoost 120Hz LCD monitors, being able to see fast panning motion such as *www.testufo.com/#test=photo* with zero motion blur (fast pans as perfectly sharp as stationary images, like on a CRT).

Note: View TestUFO links in Chrome browser or another supported browser (Opera15+, FF24+ Beta, etc).


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> indeed, imo 144Hz is just good for the 3D function (2x72HZ).
> 
> Getting near (or at) 144fps is also very hard unless you got a lot graphics power


Wrong.

In 3D mode the monitor does 120hz.
And running 144fps is easily done on the desktop, while in games depends on the settings and hardware.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> In 3D mode the monitor does 120hz.
> And running 144fps is easily done on the desktop, while in games depends on the settings and hardware.


Damn you're right. In the early news when this monitor came out they mentioned 72Hz per eye. (http://uk.hardware.info/news/31720/asus-intros-new-144-hz-vg248qe-3d-monitor for example)

But this review is mentioning the 60Hz per eye in 3D http://www.digitalversus.com/lcd-monitor/asus-vg248qe-p15654/test.html

What a shame









But why would you need 144Hz in desktop


----------



## Cr4zy

Because some people don't use these monitors for 3D vision, and 144hz, is more than 120hz, so if you only want it for the 2D refresh, then why not


----------



## latexyankee

I think there are new revisions of this monitor as the AG coating will now not come off.

I have 1 I bought from Microcenter that has been in stock awhile and the anti glare came off effortlessly in 5 hours. The other 2 from newegg, the coating will NOT come off. Its been 11 hours now and it's not even weakening. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

If you back some posts, vega mentioned the new glue used to glue the matte film. Which is stronger and won't come off by only moisturing the matte film. It's really a shame.

Btw: I think he found a way to remove the matte film on the new revision of the vg248qe monitors.


----------



## RexKobra

I received my monitor yesterday and it is amazing. I popped in BF3 and its almost like a new game. I did the Lightboost and it looks great on the desktop, not so much in game. I found that my monitor without lightboost felt smoother in BF3. The Lightboost made a HUGE difference in the Blurbusters tests. Either way, I'm incredibly happy with this display.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I received my monitor yesterday and it is amazing. I popped in BF3 and its almost like a new game. I did the Lightboost and it looks great on the desktop, not so much in game. I found that my monitor without lightboost felt smoother in BF3. The Lightboost made a HUGE difference in the Blurbusters tests. Either way, I'm incredibly happy with this display.


To get the "perfect Motion effect" (also known to some people as the "CRT effect" -- blur free fast panning) similiar to TestUFO/PixPerAn in your video games, you require the following:

Consistent [email protected] (upgrade your GPU, reduce detail levels until you succeed). An alternative is [email protected]
VSYNC ON (even though it has input lag) or Adaptive VSYNC (less input lag). These settings looks a lot smoother during turning / strafing if you have few or no framerate drops.
Good 1000Hz computer mouse (mouse turning as perfectly smooth as keyboard strafing). Plus, raise hardware sensitivity more (to the mouse' sweet spot), and then lower in-game mouse sensivitiy to balance it out.
Then you get the perfect fluid motion effect (similiar to PixPerAn or TestUFO) in your videogames. Try out an older game such as Counterstrike and Team Fortress 2, and you'll see what I mean. This is because LightBoost makes microstutters and tearing so easy to notice, that to fix that visually, you must upgrade your computer mouse if it's not a gaming mouse, AND you need ultra high VSYNC OFF framerates (e.g. 300fps+) or you need framerate-locked motion (framerate=Hz) during VSYNC ON. This will visually eliminate visible microstutters/tearing. LightBoost doesn't look that good during framerate drops, but if you can maintain ultrahigh framerates within games that you track your eyes all over the place. Also you will also want to turn OFF the built-in motion blur feature that's built into BF3 and many other games, in order to take maximum advantage of LightBoost within games.

Generally, BF3 doesn't look all that good with LightBoost, unless you've got a Titan or GeForce 780, preferably SLI, to keep framerates high while also keeping detail high. It is also CPU hungry so keep the CPU power high too. Try playing *this 1080p 120fps battlefield3 gameplay video* in full screen mode (Chrome browser can play this video at 120fps on an nVidia card, or use MPC-HC if using nVidia, or use VLC if using Radeon). If this video plays more smoothly than your BF3 game, then you need to upgrade your GPU to properly take advantage of LightBoost within BF3.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> To get the "perfect Motion effect" (also known to some people as the "CRT effect" -- blur free fast panning) similiar to TestUFO/PixPerAn in your video games, you require the following:
> 
> Consistent [email protected] (upgrade your GPU, reduce detail levels until you succeed). An alternative is [email protected]
> VSYNC ON or Adaptive VSYNC. (A tad more input lag, but looks a lot smoother during turning / strafing)
> Good 1000Hz computer mouse (mouse turning as perfectly smooth as keyboard strafing). Plus, raise hardware sensitivity more (to the mouse' sweet spot), and then lower software sensivitiy to balance it out.
> Then you get the perfect fluid motion effect (similiar to PixPerAn or TestUFO) in your videogames. Try out an older game such as Counterstrike and Team Fortress 2, and you'll see what I mean. This is because LightBoost makes microstutters and tearing so easy to notice, that to fix that visually, you must upgrade your computer mouse if it's not a gaming mouse, AND you need ultra high VSYNC OFF framerates (e.g. 300fps+) or you need framerate-locked motion (framerate=Hz) during VSYNC ON. This will visually eliminate visible microstutters/tearing. LightBoost doesn't look that good during framerate drops, but if you can maintain ultrahigh framerates within games that you track your eyes all over the place.
> 
> Generally, BF3 doesn't look good with LightBoost, unless you've got a Titan or GeForce 780, preferably SLI. Try playing [ur=[URL=http://120hz.net/hypermatrix/120fpsvideo/bf.mp4%5Dthis]http://120hz.net/hypermatrix/120fpsvideo/bf.mp4]this[/URL] 1080p 120fps video[/url] in full screen mode (Use MPC-HC if using nVidia, or use VLC if using Radeon). If this video plays more smoothly than your BF3 game, then you need to upgrade your GPU.


Thank you, REP+

I have an old mouse and only a 760. Let me lower some settings and see what happens. I may be going SLI depending on what BF4 plays like.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## mdrejhon

(Fixed my video link in my previous post)
http://120hz.net/hypermatrix/120fpsvideo/bf1.mp4


----------



## kivi

I Have a Question,

Can i enable working 3D mode with Strobelight - LightBoost Utility ?
without having 3D Emmiter, and use cheap 3D Glasses?


----------



## RexKobra

OK, I've found out what issue was with BF3 and Lightboost. I Lightboost set to 120hz, while BF3 was set to 144hz. After I adjusted the settings accordingly it looks great!

As you can see in the picture, Lightboost has already helped me make some impressive gains in BF3. Before Lightboost I would typically be on the losing end of a simultaneous gun battle.

Just look at the difference in score per minute and kills. With Lightboost on 9/29 I was able to get the same amount of kills as 9/13 but in half the time! My score per minute was also up by over 300 points!

Only time will tell how things proceed, but I am a believer.


----------



## mdrejhon

That's pretty convincing data. Despite LightBoost adding extremely minor input lag (approx half frame relative to non-LightBoost), the elimination of motion blur is helping your reaction time by seeing your enemies more clearly and reacting faster in a way that outweighs the input lag. It appears Battlefield 3 is very LightBoost-friendly as there's a larger number of rave reviews from Battlefield 3 users.

For the best LightBoosting, you do ideally need a framerate matching refresh rate, or you get microstutters (including harmonics that interact between frame rate and refresh rate). I see you've adjusted the BF3 framerate cap to 120. Are you playing with VSYNC ON, Adaptive VSYNC, or VSYNC OFF?


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kivi*
> 
> Can i enable working 3D mode with Strobelight - LightBoost Utility ?
> without having 3D Emmiter, and use cheap 3D Glasses?


No, you still need something that synchronizes the 3D glasses. Strobelight won't help 3D Vision users. Strobelight is only for enabling the strobing feature without 3D Vision.

You can however, use the ASUS VG278H EDID override to force Control Panel to think that your monitor has a built-in emitter. That will force LightBoost strobing to be enabled simultaneously with stereoscopic (without needing to own 3D glasses). The glasses part of the equation is left as an exercise to the reader (e.g. hacking the use of Samsung 3D glasses with the Samsung 3D emitter in a S27A950D, with nVidia 3D Vision, has been successful in the past, via this EDID override technique). Strobelight is not used for this. But you still need some kind of emitter. Emitter information is the speciality of 3D Vision Blog at www.3dvision-blog.com


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> That's pretty convincing data. Despite LightBoost adding extremely minor input lag (approx half frame relative to non-LightBoost), the elimination of motion blur is helping your reaction time by seeing your enemies more clearly and reacting faster in a way that outweighs the input lag. It appears Battlefield 3 is very LightBoost-friendly as there's a larger number of rave reviews from Battlefield 3 users.
> 
> For the best LightBoosting, you do ideally need a framerate matching refresh rate, or you get microstutters (including harmonics that interact between frame rate and refresh rate). I see you've adjusted the BF3 framerate cap to 120. Are you playing with VSYNC ON, Adaptive VSYNC, or VSYNC OFF?


Hello,

I play with vsync OFF. Once I made some adjustments to the game, I was able to stay above 120 fps.

While Lightboost has greatly increased my chances of taking down enemies, it also has allowed me to take on multiple targets at once. The biggest change I've seen with Lightboost is sniping, flying, and driving. I'm not much of a pilot, but I can say the helicopters and jets are now much easier to control. Sniping has also become easier as I can quickly line up a shot and get it off before the target has seen my lens flare.

I wanted to note that I am playing at 10% as it has shown to be the best in my opinion when it comes to fluid motion. I don't find 10% dim at all.

Thank you,


----------



## RexKobra

Toms Hardware review is now up. They love it! http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vg248qe-144hz-gaming-monitor,3609.html


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Toms Hardware review is now up. They love it! http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vg248qe-144hz-gaming-monitor,3609.html


They don't seem to believe in LightBoost though, acording to comments.
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you didn't test using lightboost in 2D for better motion clarity?
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, there was no need to improve motion clarity because we didn't see any motion blur at all. The super-fast screen draw time means you don't have to flash the backlight (thereby reducing light output) to combat this issue. Even less-responsive panels these days don't exhibit much motion blur.
> 
> -Christian
Click to expand...


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> They don't seem to believe in LightBoost though, acording to comments.


Yeah, I was very surprised that they did not conduct a test with Lightboost. Perhaps if we all send an email to the site they will run the test?

Let's do it!


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Yeah, I was very surprised that they did not conduct a test with Lightboost. Perhaps if we all send an email to the site they will run the test?
> 
> Let's do it!


Don't overload them with email, but please post in the forum publicly, a copy of your Overclock.net LightBoost testimonial. Including your screenshot of improved battlefield3 scores.

This is the post you can reply to, if you'd like.
http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-1823689/asus-vg248qe-inch-144-gaming-monitor-300.html#11648874
Register for TomsHardware Forums, and click "Reply" to post on their forum.


----------



## Gabkicks

Mines just came today







I need to stop fiddling and spend more time playing actual games heh.

I think I will use 100hz lightboost, since maintaining 100fps should be less of a challenge and require me to lower less eyecandy in new games.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> Mines just came today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to stop fiddling and spend more time playing actual games heh.
> 
> I think I will use 100hz lightboost, since maintaining 100fps should be less of a challenge and require me to lower less eyecandy in new games.


I imagine one of the things you were fiddling were the *TestUFO motion tests*.

100Hz Lightboost is also usually brighter than 120Hz LightBoost, an advantage.
That said, it does have slightly more input lag than 120Hz LightBoost.


----------



## RexKobra

Well, I just added a 2nd gtx760 so I'm able to maximize my visuals with this panel.


----------



## Gabkicks

^ i was thinking of just buying a 2nd 670, ARMA 3 shows 2.6gb vram usage though just playing singleplayer helicopter showcase. My 670 is such a great card, I am still not sure if i will sell it or sell/return the 780.

mdrejhon, i was using that and pixperpan. Its pretty nice sofar though i have been having a lot of bad luck finding a nonlaggy bf3 or 4 server the past couple days. For racing games its been great.... And I havent figured out how to force 100hz or 120hz yet in a few games like crysis 2.


----------



## Fgcgt817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> I imagine one of the things you were fiddling were the *TestUFO motion tests*.
> 
> 100Hz Lightboost is also usually brighter than 120Hz LightBoost, an advantage.
> That said, it does have slightly more input lag than 120Hz LightBoost.


what about the comparison of 100hz lightboost and 144hz non-lightboost?

because i think i wouldnt be able to get stable 120/144Hz in battlefield4


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bene24*
> 
> what about the comparison of 100hz lightboost and 144hz non-lightboost?


Are you familiar with the page at 60Hz vs 120Hz vs LightBoost?



When doing a motion at 1000 pixels per second, the milliseconds translates to pixels of motion blur (1 pixel = 1 millisecond during 1000 pixels/sec). TestUFO uses 960 pixels/sec as the default target motion speed, so this is very close to the easy "1 ms = 1 pixel". Therefore, this graph means approximately (+/- 0.5 pixel):

60Hz LCD = ~16.5 pixels of motion blurring
100Hz LCD = ~10 pixels of motion blurring
120Hz LCD = ~8 pixels of motion blurring
144Hz LCD = ~7 pixels of motion blurring
LightBoost 100Hz @ 100% = ~3 pixels of motion blurring
LightBoost 120Hz @ 100% = ~2.5 pixels of motion blurring
LightBoost 100Hz @ 50% = ~2.5 pixels of motion blurring
LightBoost 120Hz @ 50% = ~2 pixels of motion blurring
LightBoost 100Hz @ 10% = ~2 pixels of motion blurring
LightBoost 120Hz @ 10% = ~1.5 pixels of motion blurring

This is quite obvious, since it is consistent with what is seen at *www.testufo.com/ghosting*

 -- 60Hz; about 16 pixel-widths of motion blurring

 -- 120Hz; about 8 pixel-widths of motion blurring

 -- 120Hz LightBoost; 1.5 pixel-widths of motion blurring

The 100Hz LightBoost example would be just very, very slightly blurrier than the last photo above (one added pixel of motion blur, maximum), but much sharper than the 120Hz middle photo.

The 144Hz non-LightBoost (7 pixels of blur) would be just very, very slightly sharper than the 120Hz middle photo (8 pixels of blur).

Just view www.testufo.com/ghosting -- the motion blurring you will see, will be very similiar to one of the above photos. (Different monitor response curves and overdrive settings will affect things such as ghosting and coronas, so your monitor may not match my monitor and overdrive settings exactly, but the sample-and-hold motion blur is unaffected)


----------



## Elmy

5 Asus VG248QE monitors debezelled playing BF4. Haven't tried lightboost yet.... Its on the to do list.


----------



## Haas360

Can we get an updated method on how to remove the matte film? And to what revision the glue is stronger on?


----------



## ds84

Would a BenQ Xl2411T be similar to VG248QE? in terms of everything? Or the XL2420T?


----------



## Cr4zy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> Would a BenQ Xl2411T be similar to VG248QE? in terms of everything? Or the XL2420T?


It's the same panel, the only differences really are in the stand and the inputs. The 2420T is a different panel though.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zy*
> 
> It's the same panel, the only differences really are in the stand and the inputs. The 2420T is a different panel though.


Depends on revision. The Revision 2.0 of XL2420T / XL2411T are PWM-free and 144Hz. (But you must doublecheck the revision). So it is a slightly different, improved revision of the same panel.

-- VG248QE uses PWM dimming, and sometimes too bright at Brightness=0% for some nighttime game players
-- XL2420TE/XL2420T(rev2.0)/XL2411T(rev.2.0) uses PWM-free dimming, and has a wide brightness dimming range

EXAMPLE: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-BQ
(Specifically advertised Rev 2.0 unit that's specifically advertised as PWM-free)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Depends on revision. The Revision 2.0 of XL2420T / XL2411T are PWM-free and 144Hz. (But you must doublecheck the revision). So it is a slightly different, improved revision of the same panel.
> 
> -- VG248QE uses PWM dimming, and sometimes too bright at Brightness=0% for some nighttime game players
> -- XL2420TE/XL2420T(rev2.0)/XL2411T(rev.2.0) uses PWM-free dimming, and has a wide brightness dimming range
> 
> EXAMPLE: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-088-BQ
> (Specifically advertised Rev 2.0 unit that's specifically advertised as PWM-free)


*Manufacturers Code:
XL2420TE*

It's not really a "revision 2.0". Just a XL2420TE


----------



## Haas360

Quote:


> Can we get an updated method on how to remove the matte film? And to what revision the glue is stronger on?


Ideas?


----------



## Yvese

Anyone running CF with this monitor? My games cause me to BSOD on startup if set to 144hz. Bumping down to 120hz fixes it but it sucks that I can't use it









SleepingDogs isn't even playable in CF @ 144hz since I can't change the refresh rate









I love this monitor but it just seems like 144hz is not supported at all by AMD ( A lot of you already know about the idle clocks @ 144hz too ). No idea on how it is on Nvidia drivers.


----------



## eyau100

My set up works just fine with no bsod. Although my screen flickers when I visit certain websites.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Anyone running CF with this monitor? My games cause me to BSOD on startup if set to 144hz. Bumping down to 120hz fixes it but it sucks that I can't use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SleepingDogs isn't even playable in CF @ 144hz since I can't change the refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this monitor but it just seems like 144hz is not supported at all by AMD ( A lot of you already know about the idle clocks @ 144hz too ). No idea on how it is on Nvidia drivers.


Do you get BSOD when you use a single AMD card at 144Hz? I've had no problems using 144Hz with my last AMD HD6950 (no crossfire)

Latest drivers? AMD has just released a new driver if i'm not mistaken


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> My set up works just fine with no bsod. Although my screen flickers when I visit certain websites.


Hmm weird. I did some googling and found that others with 7900 cards are having the same issue as me. As for the flickering, I get that as well randomly though I blame that on the idle clocks being unable to fully feed the high refresh rate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Do you get BSOD when you use a single AMD card at 144Hz? I've had no problems using 144Hz with my last AMD HD6950 (no crossfire)
> 
> Latest drivers? AMD has just released a new driver if i'm not mistaken


Nope, single card is fine with 144hz in games. In CF, the issue goes away if I switch it down to 120hz.

I'm already using the latest 13.11 drivers as well.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Anyone running CF with this monitor? My games cause me to BSOD on startup if set to 144hz. Bumping down to 120hz fixes it but it sucks that I can't use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SleepingDogs isn't even playable in CF @ 144hz since I can't change the refresh rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this monitor but it just seems like 144hz is not supported at all by AMD ( A lot of you already know about the idle clocks @ 144hz too ). No idea on how it is on Nvidia drivers.


You are doing something wrong or you are not using the right connection on the video card or there is something wrong with the cable you are using. I am running 5 of these monitors off of a 7990 and they work @ 144HZ no problem ( except for the latest BF4 beta driver )


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Hmm weird. I did some googling and found that others with 7900 cards are having the same issue as me. As for the flickering, I get that as well randomly though I blame that on the idle clocks being unable to fully feed the high refresh rate.
> Nope, single card is fine with 144hz in games. In CF, the issue goes away if I switch it down to 120hz.
> 
> I'm already using the latest 13.11 drivers as well.


Same problem with previous drivers?


----------



## ToastyX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Hmm weird. I did some googling and found that others with 7900 cards are having the same issue as me. As for the flickering, I get that as well randomly though I blame that on the idle clocks being unable to fully feed the high refresh rate.
> 
> Nope, single card is fine with 144hz in games. In CF, the issue goes away if I switch it down to 120hz.


Can you try adding a second CrossFire bridge? This sounds like the problem some people are having with CrossFire when overclocking the Korean monitors. CrossFire seems to flake out for some people around 320 MHz pixel clock, and 144 Hz comes close to that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eyau100*
> 
> My set up works just fine with no bsod. Although my screen flickers when I visit certain websites.


Make sure the memory clock is not overclocked. AMD/ATI cards are programmed to change clock profiles when video acceleration is active (like with Flash video), but the memory clock is not supposed to change at 144 Hz because the vertical blanking is reduced below standard to fit within 330 MHz pixel clock, so there isn't enough time for link retraining without screen corruption when changing memory clocks. That's why the memory clock isn't reduced when idle at 144 Hz. All the other refresh rates use standard timing parameters.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> Can you try adding a second CrossFire bridge? This sounds like the problem some people are having with CrossFire when overclocking the Korean monitors. CrossFire seems to flake out for some people around 320 MHz pixel clock, and 144 Hz comes close to that.
> Make sure the memory clock is not overclocked. AMD/ATI cards are programmed to change clock profiles when video acceleration is active (like with Flash video), but the memory clock is not supposed to change at 144 Hz because the vertical blanking is reduced below standard to fit within 330 MHz pixel clock, so there isn't enough time for link retraining without screen corruption when changing memory clocks. That's why the memory clock isn't reduced when idle at 144 Hz. All the other refresh rates use standard timing parameters.


Wow the 2nd crossfire bridge worked! Just tried loading up SleepingDogs and loaded up fine. Hitman as well.

Thanks! :+ rep


----------



## yuehernkang

Does the lightboost hack work at other resolutions other than 1920 x 1080?

I'm using the strobelight application to enable the lightboost hack, after i enabled it, i realized it took me longer to alt tab in and out of my game that is running a different resolution.

I wonder if that is the problem, and when i go into the game, the monitor menu dosen't show 3D-Mode anymore.

Is there anyway i can enable the lightboost hack at different resolutions?

Thanks.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuehernkang*
> 
> Does the lightboost hack work at other resolutions other than 1920 x 1080?


Two answers to your question:

(A) LightBoost works at other resolutions if you use GPU scaling.

(B) It takes a long time to Alt+Tab in and out of games because it is switching between LightBoost and non-LightBoost modes constantly. To prevent these switching delays, configure ToastyX Strobelight to list 120Hz strobed as the only mode available, and that should cut down on the mode switches (2-3 second screen blackouts). The disadvantage is you can't easily turn off LightBoost anymore, but you could theoretically create a 1920x1079 non-LightBoost resolution (not GPU scaled), to solve that problem, and reserve 1920x1080 for LightBoost only.


----------



## yuehernkang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Two answers to your question:
> 
> (A) LightBoost works at other resolutions if you use GPU scaling.
> 
> (B) It takes a long time to Alt+Tab in and out of games because it is switching between LightBoost and non-LightBoost modes constantly. To prevent these switching delays, configure ToastyX Strobelight to list 120Hz strobed as the only mode available, and that should cut down on the mode switches (2-3 second screen blackouts). The disadvantage is you can't easily turn off LightBoost anymore, but you could theoretically create a 1920x1079 non-LightBoost resolution, to solve that problem, and reserve 1920x1080 for LightBoost only.


Thanks, i configured toastyX strobelight to 120hz strobed only and it worked !!


----------



## TiezZ BE

http://www.guru3d.com/news_story/asus_announces_adoption_of_nvidia_g_sync_technology.html


----------



## PainKiller89

Does anyone have the driver for the monitor? I am currently getting generic pnp monitor. The website doesnt have the driver for the monitor either.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Does anyone have the driver for the monitor? I am currently getting generic pnp monitor. The website doesnt have the driver for the monitor either.


I believe you are fine because the GPU controls the monitor. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PainKiller89*
> 
> Does anyone have the driver for the monitor? I am currently getting generic pnp monitor. The website doesnt have the driver for the monitor either.


You don't need it, nor does it exist.


----------



## kossair

I was wondering if that G-sync module would also alleviate the PWM effect of the monitor or not...


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossair*
> 
> I was wondering if that G-sync module would also alleviate the PWM effect of the monitor or not...


Nope, that has to do with how the backlight PCB is designed.


----------



## kossair

Alright, thanks.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kossair*
> 
> Alright, thanks.


Keep in mind that 120hz monitors of similar quality exist without PWM backlight control.


----------



## calibrah

Anyone going to go for the G-Sync Upgrade Kit once it becomes available for this monitor? I am interested but would like to see it reviewed first.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> Anyone going to go for the G-Sync Upgrade Kit once it becomes available for this monitor? I am interested but would like to see it reviewed first.


I will. If it can provide lightboost hack like smoothness at any FPS then I'm all in.


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I will. If it can provide lightboost hack like smoothness at any FPS then I'm all in.


Rock on.. Id love to see 144hz smoothness in the 60-120fps range. So if im getting 120 fps in bf3 or something... it will change the refresh rate dynamically with ammount of output frames from the gpu? Im stoked for that.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calibrah*
> 
> Anyone going to go for the G-Sync Upgrade Kit once it becomes available for this monitor? *I am interested but would like to see it reviewed first.*


same


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I will. If it can provide lightboost hack like smoothness at any FPS then I'm all in.


That lightboost sequel (in G-SYNC monitors) is no longer a hack, but an *official feature*. Presumably a setting in NVIDIA menus. And it should be able to function at other strobe rates, such as 85Hz or 144Hz.


----------



## latexyankee

DO NOT PURCHASE THESE MONITORS IF YOU'RE PLANNING ON RUNNING SURROUND SETUP!!!!!

I just wasted $4000 on 3 of these and 2 titans JUST for lightboost and it is no longer supported. It does not work with surround.

I sold my nice 1440p dispalys to help cover the cost of this setup and now have nothing to show for it. The picture on these are horrendous in portrait without lightboost.

Cannot sell or return because of all the modifications I've done to them. Do not buy these and do not buy nvidia..steeer clear.

I built this rig for BF4 and a few days before the game comes out they take lightboost away.

I've never had the feeling in my gut as I do now, do not make the same mistake.


----------



## ice445

Can't you just use an older driver? The titans have been out for nearly a year now so it shouldn't be hard.


----------



## CallsignVega

The problem is he wants to play BF4. I think only the very latest drivers (aka the Lightboost broken ones) are tuned for BF4. In the meantime, I've gone back to a single LB monitor for BF4.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The problem is he wants to play BF4. I think only the very latest drivers (aka the Lightboost broken ones) are tuned for BF4. In the meantime, I've gone back to a single LB monitor for BF4.


I'm running older drivers, ran BF4 beta fine.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CallsignVega*
> 
> The problem is he wants to play BF4. I think only the very latest drivers (aka the Lightboost broken ones) are tuned for BF4. In the meantime, I've gone back to a single LB monitor for BF4.


The BF4 tuned drivers don't revolutionize performance or anything. He won't be losing much. Windows 8 does more for fps improvement as ironic as that is.


----------



## latexyankee

As angry as my post was drivers will make a difference and what if the option is forever broken? Is there any other way to enable light boost at all?

If drivers give %20 bump and I can't use them, yes I call it wasted money.

On 3 120hz displays you need EVERY single frame you can get.

And like Vega said(who I appreciate greatly for always answering my PM's) I built this setup for BF4 specifically.

I wanted to warn anyone who was thinking of jumping to this setup this week upon the games release to halt.

I've extracted the sli profile from the latest drivers and imported it into the last whql. Never done that before so we'll see, but I doubt it will do much.


----------



## ice445

I mean I agree with you that it's BS, and I'm not sure why Nvidia is having so many driver issues lately, I highly doubt it will be broken forever.


----------



## latexyankee

Maybe or maybe its intentional with this whole gsync push.

Either way they broke it with the driver they release for the game I bought the system for.

Coincidence? Maybe, but I'm having trouble grasping the truth. I do have a deep hatred for nvidia and I for some reason I felt like I shouldn't go with titans but I needed the memory.

If my setup performs fine with the drivers I'm using then fine. I won't need to change drivers until Christmas and maybe they'll be a fix by then, but if not I will be livid.


----------



## CallsignVega

I ran the drivers right before the ones that broke Lightboost surround, and BF4 played horribly in Lightboost Surround. Stuttery and all messed up.


----------



## latexyankee

Me too bit I was using AMD I've since went to windows 8.1 Only for BF4 and jumped over to X79 as frostbite loves dem cores.

I'll keep looking for a fix but this sucks. Lightboost is the answer to my shooter prayers and its been stricken from me.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> As angry as my post was drivers will make a difference and what if the option is forever broken? Is there any other way to enable light boost at all?


I got messages from AndyBNV and ManuelG from NVIDIA they are looking into this problem of surround LightBoost stopping working. Any fix that may be coming, would have to be at least two versions ahead (i.e. it may take two or three more driver upgrades before this gets fixed, due to all their alpha/beta/release cycles).

As you can see from the thread I posted at NVIDIA, I have been dissapointed at NVIDIA, though I am glad to hear they are finally including a official lightboost sequel on G-SYNC monitors. But -- yes I know -- too late for someone like you; who spent $4000+ to be surround LightBoost for BF4.

Key quotes, for those $4000 Titan setups, that NVIDIA is paying attention. My perception is that they accidentally broke the drivers (unintentionally) because they were trying to lock down the EDID's for other reasons, causing this baby (surround LightBoost) to be thrown away with the bathwater. My impression from NVIDIA is that this wasn't intentional:

Key quotes:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyBNV*
> FYI: ToastyX's specific bug report was the crucial info we required to begin looking into this.


...and...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManuelG*
> I'll look into this and see if I can find the cause of these changes.


----------



## latexyankee

Not sure of Nvidia's driver release schedules but I'd imagine they are roughly once a month. Damn, lets just hope last official lightboost capable drivers work relatively well.

Off Topic

I'm now torn on whether to return 6 titans for 290x or build 2 systems with them in the anticipation for gsync. I have 2 builds for friends/customers who want the triple monitor lightboost setup and after this fiasco I'm stuck in making my decision. Guess I'll just wait it out and tell them parts are on backorder..


----------



## CHeNeRiC

Since there's G-Sync coming out in 2014, do you guys think there's going to be a revision of this monitor with it included? I do know that there's going to be a mod that you will be able to purchase soon, but I was planning to buy this monitor in December.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*
> 
> Since there's G-Sync coming out in 2014, do you guys think there's going to be a revision of this monitor with it included? I do know that there's going to be a mod that you will be able to purchase soon, but I was planning to buy this monitor in December.


There will be, in fact it's very likely to be the first 'off the shelf' G-SYNC monitor. It will be available from retailers at a suggested retail price of $399 either at the end of this year or early next year as I understand it. I don't think you will gain anything extra vs. a VG248QE you've modded yourself so if you can't wait then perhaps going for the mod kit as soon as it's available and a vanilla VG248QE would be a good option.


----------



## CHeNeRiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> There will be, in fact it's very likely to be the first 'off the shelf' G-SYNC monitor. It will be available from retailers at a suggested retail price of $399 either at the end of this year or early next year as I understand it. I don't think you will gain anything extra vs. a VG248QE you've modded yourself so if you can't wait then perhaps going for the mod kit as soon as it's available and a vanilla VG248QE would be a good option.


Hmm..seems cheaper waiting for it. By a couple of bucks.


----------



## ice445

How much is the mod kit going to be? I'll pick one up if it's not too much.


----------



## Arc0s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> How much is the mod kit going to be? I'll pick one up if it's not too much.


I read somewhere it was $175 for the kit.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I read somewhere it was $175 for the kit.


Yep, though they also said they're trying to lower it to $130.


----------



## DesertRat

Need to find the money for a 780 Classified and the Gsync kit. I have the monitor, but I made the mistake of "upgrading" to Crossfire 7950s. Can't even run both since one card appears to be bad out of the box.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRat*
> 
> Need to find the money for a 780 Classified and the Gsync kit. I have the monitor, but I made the mistake of "upgrading" to Crossfire 7950s. Can't even run both since one card appears to be bad out of the box.


This monitor + g-sync + 780 looks like a very nice combo!

I got a used gtx670 after my 6950 died. First I was looking at some 7950's, but went for the 670 because of price and no extra shipping cost (picked it up myself). Then they revealed BF4 (amd optimized) and mantle, I felt i've made a mistake going for green, but with this g-sync story (I hope that Nvidia delivers what they promise) I'm glad that I went for that gtx670.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arc0s*
> 
> I read somewhere it was $175 for the kit.


Should be fine then.


----------



## CHeNeRiC

So about $444 total for purchasing the monitor with diy kit vs. $399 for the revision


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *latexyankee*
> 
> I'm now torn on whether to return 6 titans for 290x or build 2 systems with them in the anticipation for gsync. I have 2 builds for friends/customers who want the triple monitor lightboost setup and after this fiasco I'm stuck in making my decision. Guess I'll just wait it out and tell them parts are on backorder..


That's a dilemma.

Here's an idea -- Throw a trial balloon to your customers that the parts are on backorder, but that they have the opportunity to change their order. That they can get 290X's and get LightBoosted BF4 but lose out on G-SYNC. Strobelight now (at the moment, hopefully only temporarily) more easily works on Radeon for triple surround setups; and you see I have chided NVIDIA on that. Leave that part of the tough decision (gred/green) to your customer. If they ask to change order to 290X's and give up G-SYNC, then there you go ---

For you, it certainly sounds like NVIDIA's fault for putting you in this situation. I do get the feeling and anticipate they will fix it, but I understand if your customers may not be able to wait. Make a decision within the product return window.

I am rooting for G-SYNC but I understand when you have to go Red, and when you have to go Green. Like a traffic light.


----------



## Gabkicks

hopefully they do







. I was thinking i'd rather have a 1400p 27-30 inch Nice IPS panel with Gsync than 24 inch TN panel with it


----------



## identitycrisis

I am thinking about picking one of these monitors up, Newegg has them open box for around $200 shipped. Im running a pair of 7970ms in crossfire in my Laptop. I plan to use displayport. I'm a casual gamer, but my favorite games are generally First Person Shooters and 3rd person action games like the Arkham Series.

Im looking to upgrade from a 22" LG 226WT which runs at 1680x1050. I also believe the response is 2-3ms.

I had been looking into buying a Qnix with Displayport and HDMI, but decided against one because it seems as though the response rate jumps to 8ms when you include the scaler. Its also way outside my budget

I recently purchased a Samsung S27A750P which is a 1080p 27" with 5 ms response and 72hz refresh, I will return it if I decide to buy the VG238QE. I wanted the larger size because I also do a lot of autocad work at home and stare at it all day so its nice to have a big monitor.

I guess I have 2 questions, do you think this is worth while monitor for my setup? Is it worth the risk of a problem buying open box? It saves me about $65 from buying it on amazon. Should I be concerned about the color wash out from the TN panel and the lightboost?

Sorry for the long post, Ive been looking these monitors over and over, but just can't decide. Ive also cut back on my gaming, so the $310 I spent on the Samsung is a bit tough to justify so I thought this monitor at the $200 price point might be a good deal.

Thanks


----------



## handfootya

great TV. Its about time that Asus releases a 24" 3d vision 2 display.thanks


----------



## crabula

Hi, I'm wondering if anyone knows about this issue I'm getting with the VG248QE:

When running the lightboost 2D trick (at any Hz and lightboost %) I get faint horizontal lines all over the monitor. I don't see these when running non-lightboost 120/144Hz.

Pic here: http://i.imgur.com/mU7VkMN.jpg

Any ideas? Lightboost is great apart from this :O


----------



## pwojc612

Hi all,

Was wondering if anyone knew where I could buy/find a new bezel for my ASUS VG248QE monitor. I stupidly ruined the finish by using nail polish remover to get rid of the sticky under the Nvidia 3d ready sticker. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Gabkicks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone knows about this issue I'm getting with the VG248QE:
> 
> When running the lightboost 2D trick (at any Hz and lightboost %) I get faint horizontal lines all over the monitor. I don't see these when running non-lightboost 120/144Hz.
> 
> Pic here: http://i.imgur.com/mU7VkMN.jpg
> 
> Any ideas? Lightboost is great apart from this :O


yeah, i also get them


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone knows about this issue I'm getting with the VG248QE:
> 
> When running the lightboost 2D trick (at any Hz and lightboost %) I get faint horizontal lines all over the monitor. I don't see these when running non-lightboost 120/144Hz.
> 
> Pic here: http://i.imgur.com/mU7VkMN.jpg
> 
> Any ideas? Lightboost is great apart from this :O


yeah thats normal, but u have to stuck your nose and eyes to see it so yolo, cant see it from a distance.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> yeah thats normal, but u have to stuck your nose and eyes to see it so yolo, cant see it from a distance.


It only occurs on some panels. I don't get this on my ASUS VG278H, but I get it on my BENQ XL2411T in the upper-right corner.

Also, keep an eye on the next-generation strobe backlights (e.g. EIZO's Turbo240, BENQ's Blur Reduction Mode, and G-SYNC's optional strobe mode) if you want better picture quality than LightBoost.


----------



## identitycrisis

I missed out on the open box monitors last week and this monitor is on sale at Newegg with promo code for $240. Still thinking about picking it up.

Is this monitor worth it at $240, I know that the BenQ XL2420TE is on sale for $296. Is that one worth the $56 over this one? Ive read through a bit of this thread, and some of the issues give me concern about buying this monitor, mostly the PWM Flicker.

I'll be running Displayport to the monitor I buy from a crossfire 7970m setup. Will this cause any issues?

Thanks!


----------



## jeri

imho it occurs only with a certian colors/backgrounds or maybe with very high lb setting, something above 40/50%. it would bother me maybe at the begining, like the colors bothered me and the angle from the asus, but not anymore. using it only for gaming, for movies i have my plasma tv.


----------



## Elmy

Ever since 13.9 drivers from AMD my 5 monitor VG248QE's will not work @ 144Hz with any of the Beta drivers since then. I have emailed them and reported on their driver feedback. Hopefully it gets fixed soon.

Just giving others a heads up if they are running into this problem. And if you are some driver guru and know how to fix it. Please shot me a PM.


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> yeah thats normal, but u have to stuck your nose and eyes to see it so yolo, cant see it from a distance.


I must get it much worse than you. Mine are quite clearly visible from an arms length away, across most of the screen.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> It only occurs on some panels. I don't get this on my ASUS VG278H, but I get it on my BENQ XL2411T in the upper-right corner.


Do you know if it differs from panel to panel of the same model of monitor? Like are there VG248QEs with none of these lines during LightBoost 2D? It's quite distracting during gaming, and it affects a lot of the screen, worst in upper right and lower left quarters.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Also, keep an eye on the next-generation strobe backlights (e.g. EIZO's Turbo240, BENQ's Blur Reduction Mode, and G-SYNC's optional strobe mode) if you want better picture quality than LightBoost.


Thanks, already got my eyes on them







Thing is I spent AUD$500 on this ASUS already and won't be able to do that again for a while... ah well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> imho it occurs only with a certian colors/backgrounds or maybe with very high lb setting, something above 40/50%.


I notice it most of the time when gaming and on desktop, both with LB 30%.


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Do you know if it differs from panel to panel of the same model of monitor? Like are there VG248QEs with none of these lines during LightBoost 2D?


It varies even within VG248QE's. You may want to execute a warranty claim if it's nasty/objectionable. Just make sure you tell them it's a 3D Vision defect, that the artifact problems appears only during 3D stereoscopic use. (Since LightBoost is really officially for 3D Vision, and its usage for 2D is really unofficial in NVIDIA's eyes.)

But I should express that this is generally normal for the VG248QE and XL2411T panels, at least for lines that are fairly faint. But if you got an unusual specimen where the lines are really blatantly visible, it could become a clear warranty claim. Are you able to take a photo of a moment where it's extremely objectionable, and so we can tell you if it's worse than the typical VG248QE / XL2411T? This can be a dead giveaway that it's worse than our panels.

Another idea is to try out LightBoost 100fps @ 100Hz, and see if the artifact is better.

But it's luck of the draw:
-- One person who did an exchange, didn't get any improvement
-- Another person who did an exchange, got a much better panel


----------



## mdrejhon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *identitycrisis*
> 
> I missed out on the open box monitors last week and this monitor is on sale at Newegg with promo code for $240. Still thinking about picking it up.


Heads up.

NewEgg USA has quantities of open-box VG248QE's for a mere $203. If you don't mind open-box units.

Lowest price I've ever seen for a LightBoost capable monitor, and it's also G-SYNC upgradeable too!


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Heads up.
> 
> NewEgg USA has quantities of open-box VG248QE's for a mere $203. If you don't mind open-box units.
> 
> Lowest price I've ever seen for a LightBoost capable monitor, and it's also G-SYNC upgradeable too!


why is the asus sooo cheap in us? it still costs ~300€ in eu...


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Are you able to take a photo of a moment where it's extremely objectionable, and so we can tell you if it's worse than the typical VG248QE / XL2411T?


Thanks for the info. I've taken a photo but I only have a phone camera available so it might be a bit dodgy and hard to tell the scale & severity. The top half of a pic doesn't show it because of the camera focus:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







As you can see every second row of pixels looks brighter. If this isn't enough to tell I'll try to get a better pic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Another idea is to try out LightBoost 100fps @ 100Hz, and see if the artifact is better.


After a quick check it's the same at 100Hz.


----------



## jeri

what background did you use? that looks very very broken *** Oo how far was the cam from the display? i get some 'pixelation' but only on black background and if a just literaly stare in the display.


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

So I'm sure this has been mentioned, but I have two 7970's in Crossfire, the primary adapter connected to this monitor and also a second, 60 Hz monitor. I can play all games fine on the VG248QE at 120 Hz, but as soon as I put it at 144 Hz and try to launch the game I mostly play (CS:GO), it crashes due to some ATI driver error (according to the dump file). I'm using the latest beta driver, but I had the same crashing problem with the official release driver as well.

Does anyone know a solution to this problem? Is this a common occurrence? I read somewhere that adding a second crossfire bridge might fix the problem due to some clock frequency issues with 144 Hz monitors, but I'm not sure / haven't tested this yet.


----------



## Elmy

5 Asus VG248QE 144Hz 1ms running on 2 V2 7990's @ 144Hz

This was taken at PDXLAN 22.5 this weekend.


----------



## georaldc

Got my monitor yesterday. I currently don't have speakers at the moment so I tried using the monitor speakers. I know sound quality can be pretty bad but is it normal for the speakers to produce a slight buzz noise? Sounds like static or something and you can hear it clearly when increasing the volume. Hooking up my earphones to the monitor gives the same noise. The buzzing also becomes worse when my framerates start climbing up to 120+


----------



## TiezZ BE

That's not normal. Have tested these speakers before, they are horrible but i didn't have abnormal static noise

how is your sound connected to the monitor (what cable)?


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> That's not normal. Have tested these speakers before, they are horrible but i didn't have abnormal static noise
> 
> how is your sound connected to the monitor (what cable)?


Using the included audio cable. My earphones are plugged to the earphone port on the monitor.

The noise is only audible when you increase the monitor volume to 100. Guess I'll just look for a cheap 3.5mm extension for the meantime and plug my earphones straight to my motherboard


----------



## TiezZ BE

you could try if it also happens when connected with a hdmi or Displayport, if it doesnt happen with one of those connections then there could be something wrong with the mini jack connection on the monitor or the cable you're using.


----------



## karkee

Can someone giving any advice as the Eizo expierence wasnt that nice for me, should I get the asus or the benq 144Hz?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Can someone giving any advice as the Eizo expierence wasnt that nice for me, should I get the asus or the benq 144Hz?


some info on your preferences and your experience with the Eizo would be very helpfull when you ask for some advice........

Or we could just say: yeah, get the asus....


----------



## jeri

there is another discussion about that with several reviews/probs and so on in the other thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1339384/lightboost-g-sync-turbo240-120hz-strobe-backlight-lcds-no-motion-blur/820


----------



## georaldc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabula*
> 
> Hi, I'm wondering if anyone knows about this issue I'm getting with the VG248QE:
> 
> When running the lightboost 2D trick (at any Hz and lightboost %) I get faint horizontal lines all over the monitor. I don't see these when running non-lightboost 120/144Hz.
> 
> Pic here: http://i.imgur.com/mU7VkMN.jpg
> 
> Any ideas? Lightboost is great apart from this :O


I don't get horizontal lines but dithering becomes much more evident when forcing 2d lightboost. Since majority of the osd settings becomes inaccessible in 3d mode, is there anything I can do to improve picture quality?


----------



## 95birdman

After months of reviewing high speed monitors, and looking at this, the BenQ, the new EIZO, I finally pulled the trigger on this one with a great Open Box deal on Newegg. The reviews on the new EIZO don't justify it's price for me just yet. The Lightboost and future capability of G-Sync sounds great. Can't wait to play games at 120-144hz! I will be sacrificing some color from my beautiful LG IPS236v though.


----------



## senna89

capability G-synch ?

Do you understand that g-synch stand alone kit will be linked into the elettronic board of monitor ?
You will open the monitor chassis and to link this board, its not a little gadget.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> After months of reviewing high speed monitors, and looking at this, the BenQ, the new EIZO, I finally pulled the trigger on this one with a great Open Box deal on Newegg. The reviews on the new EIZO don't justify it's price for me just yet. The Lightboost and future capability of G-Sync sounds great. Can't wait to play games at 120-144hz! I will be sacrificing some color from my beautiful LG IPS236v though.


Gz! Good choice! I agree that the eizo seems to be a fantastic monitor, but better colours aren't worth that much for me.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> capability G-synch ?
> 
> Do you understand that g-synch stand alone kit will be linked into the elettronic board of monitor ?
> You will open the monitor chassis and to link this board, its not a little gadget.


Where does he state that it's a little gadget?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Been playing BF4 and notice that that I'm getting shot at first. Whenever I run and gun coming out of the corner or from anywhere, the other person shoots me first. Is that lag between the monitor and GPU if my GPU can't stay above 144 FPS? I have the monitor set at 144hz but the frames is going up and down between 80-120 FPS.


----------



## 95birdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> capability G-synch ?
> 
> Do you understand that g-synch stand alone kit will be linked into the elettronic board of monitor ?
> You will open the monitor chassis and to link this board, its not a little gadget.


I am aware. I know my way around electronics.


----------



## calibrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Been playing BF4 and notice that that I'm getting shot at first. Whenever I run and gun coming out of the corner or from anywhere, the other person shoots me first. Is that lag between the monitor and GPU if my GPU can't stay above 144 FPS? I have the monitor set at 144hz but the frames is going up and down between 80-120 FPS.


That sounds like battlefield crappy lag or netcode errors..not the monitor.


----------



## glock17pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Been playing BF4 and notice that that I'm getting shot at first. Whenever I run and gun coming out of the corner or from anywhere, the other person shoots me first. Is that lag between the monitor and GPU if my GPU can't stay above 144 FPS? I have the monitor set at 144hz but the frames is going up and down between 80-120 FPS.


that because bf4 run with 0.5-0.7 second delay.you can put claymore and you will see how long it takes to appear.bf 3 run around 0,2-0,4 (depends of people on server)


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glock17pro*
> 
> that because bf4 run with 0.5-0.7 second delay.you can put claymore and you will see how long it takes to appear.bf 3 run around 0,2-0,4 (depends of people on server)


shouldn't the other player experience the same delay? so it doesn't matter...?

Do you have some kind of source of this statement?


----------



## glock17pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> shouldn't the other player experience the same delay? so it doesn't matter...?
> 
> Do you have some kind of source of this statement?


they have delay also.source is half forum saying that and i see that in game


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glock17pro*
> 
> they have delay also.source is half forum saying that and i see that in game


There is always some kind of delay because of the hardware (inputlag, etc...) and because of the internet. But I was wondering how that you come up with these numbers.


----------



## glock17pro

By eye.you can see that while playing yourself.delay on claymores,lifts,invirement,vehicles explosions.


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Where does he state that it's a little gadget?


Alternatively, if you're a dab hand with a Philips screwdriver, you can purchase the kit itself and mod an ASUS VG248QE monitor at home. A complete installation instruction manual will be available to view online when the module becomes available, giving you a good idea of the skill level required for the DIY solution; assuming proficiency with modding, our technical gurus believe installation should take approximately 30 minutes. Source

In Q1 Asus will release a VG248QE with the G-sync module integrated in the monitor. At 399USD. IMO this takes it near eizo territory, we will have to wait for reviews and see how the official 2D lightboost performs. (at 144hz tho







)

Prequisites for g-sync:
-Kepler nvidia architecture GPU (GTX 650ti or over)
-And it will only work through DisplayPort


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARIKOmagic*
> 
> Alternatively, if you're a dab hand with a Philips screwdriver, you can purchase the kit itself and mod an ASUS VG248QE monitor at home. A complete installation instruction manual will be available to view online when the module becomes available, giving you a good idea of the skill level required for the DIY solution; assuming proficiency with modding, our technical gurus believe installation should take approximately 30 minutes. Source
> 
> In Q1 Asus will release a VG248QE with the G-sync module integrated in the monitor. At 399USD. IMO this takes it near eizo territory, we will have to wait for reviews and see how the official 2D lightboost performs. (at 144hz tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Prequisites for g-sync:
> -Kepler nvidia architecture GPU (GTX 650ti or over)
> -And it will only work through DisplayPort


yes, i know, can't wait untill they release it. First i'm gonna wait for some third party reviews. If it's any good like they are marketing then I will get that DIY kit for sure.


----------



## CHeNeRiC

Does anyone else have uniformity issues with their monitor? I just got mine and it was really noticeable. http://imgur.com/ycjXtJu,QOil2hj,IPnxUPo here are some pictures. It looks very similar to the uniformity issues pcmonitor posted


http://imgur.com/DgyLJrN

.

Can anyone else try to use the wallpaper and let me know if it's just me? The wallpaper is perfectly fine on my other monitor. Thanks. http://i.imgur.com/uBmYcsq.jpg


----------



## jeri

aehm, take a closer look at the top of the monitor bezel lol its like totaly not straight and the lower bezel. thats what i see on this picture. looks like a crt panel kinda. and you have some backlight bleeding it seems at the bottom.


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*
> 
> Does anyone else have uniformity issues with their monitor? I just got mine and it was really noticeable. http://imgur.com/ycjXtJu,QOil2hj,IPnxUPo here are some pictures. It looks very similar to the uniformity issues pcmonitor posted
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/DgyLJrN
> 
> .
> 
> Can anyone else try to use the wallpaper and let me know if it's just me? The wallpaper is perfectly fine on my other monitor. Thanks. http://i.imgur.com/uBmYcsq.jpg


Pretty sure that's a defect. Here's mine. It's what I consider a "good" sample. You can see most of the uniformity issues are near the top left, but even then it's very minor.


----------



## CHeNeRiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice445*
> 
> Pretty sure that's a defect. Here's mine. It's what I consider a "good" sample. You can see most of the uniformity issues are near the top left, but even then it's very minor.


Thanks for showing me what yours looks like. I realize using flux shows the uniformity defect a lot more whereas with flux off it looks like yours


----------



## 95birdman

I got mine hooked up today. I got an Open Box deal from Newegg for $223, and it looks like the box was opened and immediately returned without ever pulling the monitor or accessories out. I got a good deal. It is definitely a drop in color and overall image quality from my LG IPS236V which simply looks amazing, but I can deal with it. My fast-paced FPS games are a whole different game now with LightBoost. I have the horizontal backlight bleeding, the pink corners, the green clouds if not straight on, and the screen is overall fuzzy, but I plan to remove the anti-glare coating soon to fix that. I'm undecided if I want to sell my IPS, it just looks so damn good. I will still keep the ASUS as my primary for gaming though.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> I got mine hooked up today. I got an Open Box deal from Newegg for $223, and it looks like the box was opened and immediately returned without ever pulling the monitor or accessories out. I got a good deal. It is definitely a drop in color and overall image quality from my LG IPS236V which simply looks amazing, but I can deal with it. My fast-paced FPS games are a whole different game now with LightBoost. I have the horizontal backlight bleeding, the pink corners, the green clouds if not straight on, and the screen is overall fuzzy, but I plan to remove the anti-glare coating soon to fix that. I'm undecided if I want to sell my IPS, it just looks so damn good. I will still keep the ASUS as my primary for gaming though.


You must to buy the Eizo, i said you.


----------



## seabiscuit68

No offense to any of you, but most of the rigs on this thread can't run most or any games at 144 fps. Are you playing on medium settings with no AA to try and reach that? Is it really worth your game looking like a ps3 / 360 game graphically to get to the higher frequency?

This is a legitimate question as I have never experienced a 120 Hz let alone 144 Hz monitor. I am also curious as I've always considered resolution more important than frequency.


----------



## Joeking78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> No offense to any of you, but most of the rigs on this thread can't run most or any games at 144 fps. Are you playing on medium settings with no AA to try and reach that? Is it really worth your game looking like a ps3 / 360 game graphically to get to the higher frequency?
> 
> This is a legitimate question as I have never experienced a 120 Hz let alone 144 Hz monitor. I am also curious as I've always considered resolution more important than frequency.


Did you look at the rig setups?

I just had a look at 3 of the 194 pages and saw people with 7970 (x2), 7990, 780, 680 SLI, etc...all more than capable of pushing 120-144fps...even high/ultra settings.


----------



## glock17pro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> No offense to any of you, but most of the rigs on this thread can't run most or any games at 144 fps. Are you playing on medium settings with no AA to try and reach that? Is it really worth your game looking like a ps3 / 360 game graphically to get to the higher frequency?
> 
> This is a legitimate question as I have never experienced a 120 Hz let alone 144 Hz monitor. I am also curious as I've always considered resolution more important than frequency.


you don.t need to get more than 60 fps to see benefit from 144hz.it lowers blur and screen tearing more than half.and those people who buy high hz tn monitors usually want to win game and they don.t care about picture quality


----------



## Aventadoor

Ive been playing alot of FPS games lately (its winter after all







), and wondering if I should go buy a 120/144hz monitor.
I currently use a Asus PB27Q, which got PWM dimming if im not wrong. I see the VG248QE does that aswell.
However, would PWM flickering be more noticeable with the VG248QE duo to the high refresh rate?


----------



## seabiscuit68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glock17pro*
> 
> you don.t need to get more than 60 fps to see benefit from 144hz.it lowers blur and screen tearing more than half.and those people who buy high hz tn monitors usually want to win game and they don.t care about picture quality


So the frequency is more important for competitive gaming and fpshooters? If I play those casually, then it would be better to get a 1440 monitor? I'm wondering due to my upgrade to 7970 (x2) from 6870 (x2) and noticed no game really challenges my setup, so I think it would be a good time to upgrade


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glock17pro*
> 
> you don.t need to get more than 60 fps to see benefit from 144hz.it lowers blur and screen tearing more than half.and those people who buy high hz tn monitors usually want to win game and they don.t care about picture quality


Motion blur is proportional to the frame rate of the game. You will not receive any motion-blur reduction benefit from the refresh rate compared to a good 60Hz monitor (or running said monitor at 60Hz) unless your frame rate exceeds 60fps. For optimal benefit in this regard you need to be matching the refresh rate with 144fps. You are correct that tearing is reduced if not using V-Sync on such models, though, and if you do use V-SYNC the input lag penalty associated with this is also greatly reduced. I know I keep teasing about this but I've got an article on the way for pcmonitors.info to explore these concepts in a lot of detail, stay tuned.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Motion blur is proportional to the frame rate of the game. You will not receive any motion-blur reduction benefit from the refresh rate compared to a good 60Hz monitor (or running said monitor at 60Hz) unless your frame rate exceeds 60fps. For optimal benefit in this regard you need to be matching the refresh rate with 144fps. You are correct that tearing is reduced if not using V-Sync on such models, though, and if you do use V-SYNC the input lag penalty associated with this is also greatly reduced. I know I keep teasing about this but *I've got an article on the way for pcmonitors.info to explore these concepts in a lot of detail*, stay tuned.


plz post link here when it's online!


----------



## PCM2

I'll try to remember. I'd recommend following us on Twitter/Facebook/G+ if you use them as you'll know as soon is it's online.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> I'll try to remember. I'd recommend following us on Twitter/Facebook/G+ if you use them as you'll know as soon is it's online.


FB liked just to be sure!

But I prefer OCN for my hardware news


----------



## PCM2

I'll try to remember to post in here when it's up. I agree, OCN is a great resource and I think the article will be of interest to the community here.


----------



## 95birdman

One question. When I load a game, and exit, the desktop color settings default back to something other than my Nvidia Desktop Color settings, but the sliders do not move. Has that been questioned?


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> One question. When I load a game, and exit, the desktop color settings default back to something other than my Nvidia Desktop Color settings, but the sliders do not move. Has that been questioned?


Are you using an icc profile? Some games take over the calibration and use their own gamma-shift-whateveryoucallit and it resets it back to default


----------



## jeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> No offense to any of you, but most of the rigs on this thread can't run most or any games at 144 fps. Are you playing on medium settings with no AA to try and reach that? Is it really worth your game looking like a ps3 / 360 game graphically to get to the higher frequency?
> 
> This is a legitimate question as I have never experienced a 120 Hz let alone 144 Hz monitor. I am also curious as I've always considered resolution more important than frequency.


once you play with 120hz, you will NEVER EVER go back to 60 hz.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> No offense to any of you, but most of the rigs on this thread can't run most or any games at 144 fps. Are you playing on medium settings with no AA to try and reach that? Is it really worth your game looking like a ps3 / 360 game graphically to get to the higher frequency?
> 
> This is a legitimate question as I have never experienced a 120 Hz let alone 144 Hz monitor. I am also curious as I've always considered resolution more important than frequency.


Recent games still look better on medium on this monitor then games on PS3 and Xbox 360 because of DX11 and 1080p instead of 720p


----------



## 95birdman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vs17e*
> 
> Are you using an icc profile? Some games take over the calibration and use their own gamma-shift-whateveryoucallit and it resets it back to default


I WAS, but then I found my personal settings better, so I deleted the ICC profile. Is there any way to prevent the reset back to default?


----------



## ice445

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *95birdman*
> 
> I WAS, but then I found my personal settings better, so I deleted the ICC profile. Is there any way to prevent the reset back to default?


Only way to prevent it is to do all your calibrating using the monitor OSD. That can't be overwritten.


----------



## 95birdman

Ok, after a lot of experimenting, I seemed to have found some GREAT LightBoost colors that definitely rival my IPS. I have Nvidia color settings: Brightness 45%, Contrast 60%, Gamma 0.67 and Digital Vibrance 100%. OSD Contrast is 93%, and I normally run Lightboost at 50% brightness. The colors are fantastic now, minus some color transitions in dark areas, which have been noted, and that's just a downfall of the TN panel and unavoidable.

I'm pulling the anti-glare coating off this week too!


----------



## senna89

ag coating of asus is evident ?


----------



## markm75

Curious which 3d glasses everyone is using.. just the ones that come with the v2 nvidia kit.. or can others be used.. i know my dlp link glasses wont work.. (duh).. but i'm looking to see pricing on getting glasses for this lcd.. has anyone bought "off market" kits like this that claim to be legit but $55? http://www.amazon.com/Original-Wireless-Glasses-newest-Compatible-Emitters/dp/B00F1HN71Q/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t I guess no way to avoid buying the nvidia kit portion at least


----------



## TiezZ BE

i think most of the people here aren't using the 3D kit with this monitor.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *markm75*
> 
> Curious which 3d glasses everyone is using.. just the ones that come with the v2 nvidia kit.. or can others be used.. i know my dlp link glasses wont work.. (duh).. but i'm looking to see pricing on getting glasses for this lcd.. has anyone bought "off market" kits like this that claim to be legit but $55? http://www.amazon.com/Original-Wireless-Glasses-newest-Compatible-Emitters/dp/B00F1HN71Q/ref=cm_cr_pr_sims_t I guess no way to avoid buying the nvidia kit portion at least


FWIW, I tried 3D for a short time just to see what it was like. I used the 3D Vision 2 kit from nVidia. It seemed to work well, but 3D just isn't my thing so I ended up returning the kit.


----------



## Tralalo

Hi guys,

For some reason, my monitor is stuck at 60Hz when I use dual link dvi (my card supports it and I tried different cables..) but works fine at 144Hz when I use DP (I have 3 monitors : 2xDP, 1xDVI), any idea ?


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tralalo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> For some reason, my monitor is stuck at 60Hz when I use dual link dvi (my card supports it and I tried different cables..) but works fine at 144Hz when I use DP (I have 3 monitors : 2xDP, 1xDVI), any idea ?


What video card and driver are you using?

try 13.9 WHQL driver


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys, couple questions about gsync : )

1. Is it gonna be cheaper if i wait to buy this monitor with gsync already installed or should i try and find this monitor on sale (ive seen it for 240 on sale) and then buy the gsync upgrade kit (have no idea what these gonna cost).
2. I realize i need to upgrade to a gtx 650 ti boost minimum for gsync to work, is that card fast enough for a guy like me who only plays mmo's? (wow currently, eso/wildstar/everquest next planeed in future). Im trying to keep my overall costs as low as possible, while still getting all the benefits of gsync (and from all the reviews i have read, gsync is amazing).

Thanks.


----------



## Tralalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elmy*
> 
> What video card and driver are you using?
> 
> try 13.9 WHQL driver


Thanks, it's perfect with 13.9 drivers !


----------



## ARIKOmagic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys, couple questions about gsync : )
> 
> 1. Is it gonna be cheaper if i wait to buy this monitor with gsync already installed or should i try and find this monitor on sale (ive seen it for 240 on sale) and then buy the gsync upgrade kit (have no idea what these gonna cost).
> 2. I realize i need to upgrade to a gtx 650 ti boost minimum for gsync to work, is that card fast enough for a guy like me who only plays mmo's? (wow currently, eso/wildstar/everquest next planeed in future). Im trying to keep my overall costs as low as possible, while still getting all the benefits of gsync (and from all the reviews i have read, gsync is amazing).
> 
> Thanks.


1. The VG248QE with G-sync is going to cost 399USD. And the standalone g-synckit around 150USD(if not more). So it all depends on the deal you are able to get. But remember that installing the g-sync will require a little tech skill.
2. Yes


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm in that case i will just wait for the monitor to come out with it installed already, cheapest ive seen the asus is 240 on a newegg sale with promo code, and if the gsync kit is 150 bucks id only be saving 10 bucks lol.....ill let nvidia install it : )

And cool on number two, i mean it would be nice to get a higher spec card but i do think for the games i play the 650ti boost 2gb should be enough. But if a gtx 760 goes on sale on cybermonday i may do that as well (here is to hoping i can find a non reference 760 for 200 with no rebates involved!).


----------



## tzillian

Hey guys, didn't wan to create a thread so ill just ask here, any help would be greatly appreciated. I recently purchased this monitor just for console gaming via HDMI. i just prefer playing fps's on smaller screen. But i noticed that things such as red dot sight and everything else that was red in the game on my previous monitor was now a purple pinkish color. I then researched online and found that there are some color issues with this monitor but didnt see anything see that described my problem. anyone now what the issue could be? maybe just got a bad monitor?


----------



## hotrod717

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68*
> 
> So the frequency is more important for competitive gaming and fpshooters? If I play those casually, then it would be better to get a 1440 monitor? I'm wondering due to my upgrade to 7970 (x2) from 6870 (x2) and noticed no game really challenges my setup, so I think it would be a good time to upgrade


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> once you play with 120hz, you will NEVER EVER go back to 60 hz.


This ^^^^. My game play and k/d has improved dramatically and made playing so much better. I have a single 290X and frequently get 140+ fps in Crysis 3 and FC3 multiplayer. BF4 is slightly lower in the 120-130fps range. I used to get mad when it seemed like I would get killed before I had time to react. Guess who's doing the killing now??


----------



## TiezZ BE

I've only seen a price on the DIY mentioned in the FAQ and they mentioned about 175 dollar. But I'm waiting on some 'official' news report on the prices, or an actual pricetag in retail /webshops before I believe what they actually will charge for it.


----------



## senna89

when the new g synch version will coming in the shops ?
and the new version will be exact the same + gysnch module or a rev 2.0 like benq 2420TE ?


----------



## Scotty99

175 does not make sense to me, that is if the rumours of gsync enabled version of this monitor going for 399.00 are true.

I almost bought this monitor on sale for 240 but even then 240+175=415. For me to install gsync myself id need to save at least 50-60 bucks over buying it installed already.

I think ill just buy a 600/700 series gpu for now and worry about gsync when the monitors actually release.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> 175 does not make sense to me, that is if the rumours of gsync enabled version of this monitor going for 399.00 are true.
> 
> I almost bought this monitor on sale for 240 but even then 240+175=415. For me to install gsync myself id need to save at least 50-60 bucks over buying it installed already.
> 
> I think ill just buy a 600/700 series gpu for now and worry about gsync when the monitors actually release.


I would do the same thing if i didn't bought the monitor already, got it because my samsung TN panel 60Hz died on me in Q2 of this year. Was really angry when my samsung stopped working (bad caps, replaced some but problem came back after some weeks), but when I received this monitor I was glad my samsung stopped working after all







. Also very happy I went for this one because the DIY g-sync kit.


----------



## Haas360

Hey I was wondering if you guys could help me out.

I removed the anti-glare film in little under 4 hours. I definitely rushed and used a lot of water. But now sometimes when I view grey or black its very Tiled, like a pixel tile. I have pics for you guys even though its hard. Is my monitor defective now? Do you guys get it or do you think I damaged it. (its fine if i did, I have blacktie so I can return it no prob)

Kinda looks like static or when you turn the ISO up on a camera.




This monitor has been great, but I just CANT get them to look anywhere with black levels as even a VA panel. (I have two other sony ps3 monitors next to it.)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## tlovhak

So far this ICC PROFILE for lightboost work the best for me.

http://www.mediafire.com/download/dvdhgbbhks5xhpz/VG248QE+LB10+-+Contrast+100.icm

Contrast: Default

Lightboost : 10%

120hz


----------



## KEITHRH12

Whats the best profile for BF4?


----------



## DarkSamus

Going to get a G-Sync upgrade kit for my VG248QE as soon as they become available here.


----------



## Scotty99

Remember installing the DIY kit will void the asus warranty.


----------



## DarkSamus

I can live with that.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

When are those upgrade kits finally going to be available? I thought that they were supposed to be available by the end of the year.


----------



## PCM2

January according to Nvidia.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ

Thanks. Just for clarification, its definitely going to available to the general public (upgrade kit) and not just "professional modders"?


----------



## PCM2

The DIY kits, for the general public.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> January according to Nvidia.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> The DIY kits, for the general public.


Ah, that's why santa didn't bring me one









Thx for the info


----------



## hamzta09

I wonder how many of you got any form of flicker at a brightness of 40 or lower.

Grab a phone, video mode, record monitor and tell me if you see any lines of any kind.

(not worth it if just 1 guy does it though)


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I wonder how many of you got any form of flicker at a brightness of 40 or lower.
> 
> Grab a phone, video mode, record monitor and tell me if you see any lines of any kind.
> 
> (not worth it if just 1 guy does it though)


the important is that you cant see it with your naked eyes.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *senna89*
> 
> the important is that you cant see it with your naked eyes.


The important thing some are sensitive to it and get headaches or eyestrain.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> January according to Nvidia.


But will be the classic VG248QE with simply the G-synch module or will be also a step up of actually model ?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I wonder how many of you got any form of flicker at a brightness of 40 or lower.
> 
> Grab a phone, video mode, record monitor and tell me if you see any lines of any kind.
> 
> (not worth it if just 1 guy does it though)


FWIW, my brightness is at 35 and I don't notice any flicker at all. That said, I don't think I'm particularly sensitive to this sort of thing. The only time a monitor has ever bothered me is when the refresh on a CRT was set below 75 Hz.


----------



## SpecialEffect

I searched apon this thread from
Googling eyestrain causes by the screen.
I had to finally close my monitor because my headache became out of this world.
Whats your settings at to solve this?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> I searched apon this thread from
> Googling eyestrain causes by the screen.
> I had to finally close my monitor because my headache became out of this world.
> Whats your settings at to solve this?


Are you using 3D or just 2D only?


----------



## SpecialEffect

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> Are you using 3D or just 2D only?


3D mode by turning on lightboost?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpecialEffect*
> 
> 3D mode by turning on lightboost?


I see, you might be bothered by the PWM flicker from LightBoost. Have you tried just going to non-lightboost? Also try lowing the brightness as much as you can as this can also cause eye strain in some people. With Lightboost, you'll have to set it to something like 10% for example and that should dim the picture quite a bit more. If you're running "Strobelight" by ToastyX you can adjust the Lightboost brightness in the context menu. With non-lightboost, of course, you can just adjust in the monitor's setup menu.


----------



## karkee

I think im gonna get the asus VG24QE and buy a nvidia kit later on. Seems like the best to get atm...

I tried 2 EIZO's and both of them had insane bad change of colors on the sides, was even worse than my old benq. Also when I used 240 overdrive some letters and numbers was going a little "double" dont know how to say it.


----------



## faction87

So im guessing B&h is the best place to buy this monitor?

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/917361-REG/asus_vg248qe_24_1ms_1080p_3d.html

$266 no tax no shipping cost.


----------



## Scotty99

Id rather buy from newegg, 269.00 free shipping:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


----------



## 2advanced

Just got this monitor today, and Im having some serious issues.....









In BF4, I went from averaging about 110 FPS with a BENQ 2450, down to 15 FPS with this monitor!?!?! As soon I hooked it up, I powered on my computer, and once in windows, restarted and set the refresh rate to 144hz in windows. Then I loaded BF4, went into video settings and set 1080x1920 144hz. The frame rate sucked so bad that even getting to the "Quit" section of the menu took some time to load....

I restarted the game and immediately it was apparent that the framerate was not where it should be (15 FPS). I tried to restart the computer to no avail.

Im using a 7970 with 13.2 Drivers, and the DVI-D cable that came with the monitor. My GPU only has one DVI output so Im using that.

Any ideas?


----------



## ds84

110fps on bf4 is like low-med settings.. and 15 fps is like ultra with msaa turned on... was there a diff in settings? If so, obviously fps will drop.

No way in hell a 7970 can output 110 fps in ultra settings on 1080p...


----------



## faction87

ordered the monitor and 120gb samsung ssd $400.

stoked


----------



## crabula

I've just noticed on my few months old VG248QE that the button labels to control the settings/OSD aren't backlit / don't light up, when I think they are meant to.

Here's a pic of someone elses, you can see to on the monitor to the left the labels look lit up: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367654/swiftech-h220-h320-and-cm-glacer-240l-owners-club/8380#post_21505465

I've tried pressing all of the buttons and looking through the settings, maybe mine is just broken. Doh, going to make it harder to resell if I don't get it replaced.

I am running the LightBoost 2D hack at the moment, but I don't remember the labels lighting up before that either.


----------



## PCM2

They're just painted white. They aren't supposed to light up and just look 'bright white' in the photo due to the camera/exposure. Look at the Cooler Master and Toshiba logo on the photo as well.


----------



## JAM3S121

I wanna buy this monitor.. but its not for sale sold by amazon.com and I have a lot of amazon gift cards from my birthday.. what gives







. Should i trust other retailers selling thru amazon.com?

does this monitor have high black light bleed?


----------



## crabula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> They're just painted white. They aren't supposed to light up and just look 'bright white' in the photo due to the camera/exposure. Look at the Cooler Master and Toshiba logo on the photo as well.


Hmm ok thanks for the reply.

Weird thing is, mine don't look like they're painted, they're hard to make out even in good lighting, and look like they're a little transparent / meant to be lit. Maybe the paint is just under a layer of clear plastic so it looks faded.

Edit: Ah k yeah mine's same, cheers.


----------



## PCM2

They don't look as bright in real life as on the photo. More faded like you say.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ds84*
> 
> 110fps on bf4 is like low-med settings.. and 15 fps is like ultra with msaa turned on... was there a diff in settings? If so, obviously fps will drop.
> 
> No way in hell a 7970 can output 110 fps in ultra settings on 1080p...


Thanks for the response, but I can absolutely confirm that an overclocked 7970 will average 110fps+ with HIGH settings in BF4 and around 90 with Ultra + 4X msaa settings in Multi-Player.

Without changing any settings, I got a dramatic drop in FPS just by changing monitors. I installed the refresh rate using Toasty's app, and my frames are back up where they should be, but I dont understand why it would act that way out of the box.....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Thanks for the response, but I can absolutely confirm that an overclocked 7970 will average 110fps+ with HIGH settings in BF4 and around 90 with Ultra + 4X msaa settings in Multi-Player.
> 
> Without changing any settings, I got a dramatic drop in FPS just by changing monitors. I installed the refresh rate using Toasty's app, and my frames are back up where they should be, but I dont understand why it would act that way out of the box.....


Crazy cards.
With Ultra and 2x MSAA, I get 66fps on average with my 680.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2advanced*
> 
> Thanks for the response, but I can absolutely confirm that an overclocked 7970 will average 110fps+ with HIGH settings in BF4 and around 90 with Ultra + 4X msaa settings in Multi-Player.
> 
> *Without changing any settings, I got a dramatic drop in FPS just by changing monitors*. I installed the refresh rate using Toasty's app, and my frames are back up where they should be, but I dont understand why it would act that way out of the box.....


How is that possible, makes no sense to me. Maybe you got a dud monitor?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How is that possible, makes no sense to me. Maybe you got a dud monitor?


Why would the monitor change his framerate in ths first place unless its like 2560x1440 vs 1080p.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would the monitor change his framerate in ths first place unless its like 2560x1440 vs 1080p.


That's what im asking, makes no sense how a monitor could lower your FPS.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Crazy cards.
> With Ultra and 2x MSAA, I get 66fps on average with my 680.


The 7970 is definitely a beast, especially when you overclock the thing. Its funny that you mentioned those settings as those are my everyday settings for BF3 and BF4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> How is that possible, makes no sense to me. Maybe you got a dud monitor?


I have no idea why my framerate was affected as much as it was. I even re-installed windows 8.1 hoping I had just messed something up on the original install and still had the same issue after.

I had to use "Strobelight" by ToastyX to get the games to act right. Funny thing is, the 144hz refresh rate showed up under my display properties and even CCC detected the monitor as a VG248 @ 144Hz, but no matter the refresh rate I chose, the games played horribly at under 30 FPS @ 99% GPU usage.


----------



## SpecialEffect

Strange... All is fine for me... Even my headachs caused by tge screen.
On ultra and maxed MSAA (4x right) im hitting 130fps, lowest 100. 780ti is a monster


----------



## Ron28

I will be getting this monitor tomorrow, my rig is i5-3570k and GTX 670 2GB. Hoping this can push my dual monitor setup. Mostly play WoW and steam games (indie and most single player).

1. GPU HDMI to 1080p/60Hz monitor1
2. GPU DVI-D to VG248QE

Recommended color profile for this setup? And for lightboost going with ToastyX Strobelight App

Anything else to be taken care of. Not into any 3D stuff yet.


----------



## JAM3S121

Is there a reason you can't find this monitor on amazon.com sold by amazon.com? I have a few gift cards from my birthday and wanted to purchase it.. a few weeks ago they had plenty in stock and now you can only order from a few retailers that all seem shady..

Maybe there not restocking it to sell the model with g sync add on?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Great info by mdrejhon:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdrejhon*
> 
> Good news, there's now a way to adjust color on the VG248QE G-SYNC monitor, by using an external app controlling the monitor's adjustments:
> G-SYNC monitor color adjustment HOWTO
> 
> It also even works inside video games, too!


http://www.overclock.net/t/1455771/first-hand-experiences-with-g-sync/20#post_21529842


----------



## RexKobra

Gsync DIY module to be released next week. $200..... Bleh

http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/01/06/nvidia-g-sync-the-missing-link-for-pc-gaming-nirvana/


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Gsync DIY module to be released next week. $200..... Bleh
> 
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/01/06/nvidia-g-sync-the-missing-link-for-pc-gaming-nirvana/


Can't wait, wish they had a preorder. Figured it would be around $200.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Gsync DIY module to be released next week. $200..... Bleh
> 
> http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/01/06/nvidia-g-sync-the-missing-link-for-pc-gaming-nirvana/


Unbelievable....

Who would do this? For the price of monitor+upgrade kit you can buy one from digital storm that comes with a 1 year warranty (rather than no warranty after you void yours by installing the gsync kit...).

Just, speechless.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Unbelievable....
> 
> Who would do this? For the price of monitor+upgrade kit you can buy one from digital storm that comes with a 1 year warranty (rather than no warranty after you void yours by installing the gsync kit...).
> 
> Just, speechless.


If you've already had your VG248QE for over or nearly a year, and you're handy, then you're saving money putting it together yourself. I happen to fall into this category. I'd be spending far more, and have to wait longer, to buy a pre-built GSYNC monitor than to modify the one I already have.


----------



## JAM3S121

i wonder how much the prebuilt gsync monitors are.. if they are over $350 i will pass.


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DesertRat*
> 
> If you've already had your VG248QE for over or nearly a year, and you're handy, then you're saving money putting it together yourself. I happen to fall into this category. I'd be spending far more, and have to wait longer, to buy a pre-built GSYNC monitor than to modify the one I already have.


Why would you think i am talking about someone who already has the monitor? Clearly im weighing between buying the monitor + kit seperate and buying one already installed. Makes ZERO sense for someone to do this themselves if you dont have the monitor.

If you still don't understand where im coming from ill bold it for you, *200 dollars is highway robbery*.


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm with ya, the monitor currently ranges from $265-$280 from reputatable places. But the price seems to go up and down after looking at pcpartpicker, I imagine the demand might go up again on this monitor.. but if its then $200 for the part to upgrade the monitor I would rather buy the $400 monitor and have my warranty.


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Why would you think i am talking about someone who already has the monitor? Clearly im weighing between buying the monitor + kit seperate and buying one already installed. Makes ZERO sense for someone to do this themselves if you dont have the monitor.
> 
> If you still don't understand where im coming from ill bold it for you, *200 dollars is highway robbery*.


Because it's such a silly idea for someone that DOESN'T already have a VG248QE to get the kit, I literally could not imagine anybody coming from that perspective. This kit exists for those that just so happen to ALREADY have the monitor. There's no point to comment on it's cost otherwise.

It's so nonsensical for anyone that doesn't already have the monitor to get the kit, why are you even comparing them?

It's very clear that if you don't already have the monitor, this kit isn't for you; just buy the whole pkg.


----------



## TiezZ BE

I wouldn't buy the DIY kit if I didn't already own this monitor. But 200 is still pretty high. If anyone knows how or where to order it in europe please share it...


----------



## crabula

I only noticed tearing at 120Hz for the first time the other day after using 120Hz+LightBoost2D for months. I'd assumed it wasn't there cos it isn't as bad as 60Hz tearing. After reading about G-Sync I tried to see it for a moment and there it was. Guess I don't need G-Sync


----------



## DarkSamus

$200 and only for people who live in Canada or USA.
Looks like ASUS and Nvidia have made the choice to upgrade to the ASUS ROG SWIFT PG278Q for me.


----------



## faction87

hey guys jus got my asus 24' monitor what settings should i use? or just use icc profile? how do i install it?


----------



## faction87

Im using 144hz , no light boost or anything like that yet.

i installed the icc profile how do i select it tho?


----------



## faction87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> Im using 144hz , no light boost or anything like that yet.
> 
> i installed the icc profile how do i select it tho?


I think i got it, but when i play bf4 i see a pixel or two in upper right corner that stays grey//black only when playin bf4 tho.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> I think i got it, but when i play bf4 i see a pixel or two in upper right corner that stays grey//black only when playin bf4 tho.


I have one in upper left, but that was even on my VA panel, same spot. A black rather big dot. Think everyone has that one. But right corner? Do you see it if you do a solid white/black background on your desktop?


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BababooeyHTJ*
> 
> When are those upgrade kits finally going to be available? I thought that they were supposed to be available by the end of the year.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> January according to Nvidia.


Do you know anything about a release date of the DIY kit in europe?


----------



## RexKobra

Gsync now available for purchase and in stock:

https://store.nvidia.com/store?Action=DisplayPage&Env=BASE&Locale=en_US&SiteID=nvidia&id=QuickBuyCartPage


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> hey guys jus got my asus 24' monitor what settings should i use? or just use icc profile? how do i install it?


Hello,

I didn't mess with an ICC profile, as they can be switched off by some games. I simply used a combination of adjustments via NVidia control panel and the monitor.

In the monitor menus I have these settings:

*STANDARD MODE

Brightness: 40
Contrast: 80
Trace Free:100
Color Temp: User: Red 96/ Green 94/ Blue 88*

NVidia Control Panel:

*Brightness:50
Contrast: 50
Gamma: 0.86
Digital Vibrancy: 60*

These setting work well for me in games such as Battlefield 4.


----------



## bcooper21

How do you guys set trace to 100? It casues alot issues for me in games. I start seeing borders around characters or some kinda affect that ruins single player games even in mp i find it slightly annoying i wont go above trace 60 in mp games and trace 40 is actually best visually to me in single player.

This is just from me playing bioshock though not sure if it matters less in mp.


----------



## faction87

144hz, nvidia icc profile

brightness:24
Contrast:79
Sat:51
color
R 100
G 95
B 84

tracefree:60

.70 gamma in nvidia control panel,

ill try yours that you posted above not sure if ill notice a difference.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> How do you guys set trace to 100? It casues alot issues for me in games. I start seeing borders around characters or some kinda affect that ruins single player games even in mp i find it slightly annoying i wont go above trace 60 in mp games and trace 40 is actually best visually to me in single player.
> 
> This is just from me playing bioshock though not sure if it matters less in mp.


Hello,

The reason for me running it at 100 is to shave off a couple MS of response time in multiplayer games. 60 is fine for something like a single player game, but I want every advantage possible when playing multiplayer.

I for one have not noticed any difference in visual quality when running at 100. But, now that you've mentioned it, ill keep an eye on it the next time I play.


----------



## bcooper21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> The reason for me running it at 100 is to shave off a couple MS of response time in multiplayer games. 60 is fine for something like a single player game, but I want every advantage possible when playing multiplayer.
> 
> I for one have not noticed any difference in visual quality when running at 100. But, now that you've mentioned it, ill keep an eye on it the next time I play.


100 looks like when a tv is turned sharpness up really high to me at least. Personally i went to pc for graphics as well as mp i dont think you get much of difference just 144hz and 40 or 60 trace free is almost same i read a test or review of it.

Depends on perf i guess. I already find it so response with default 144hz 60 or 40. Already has less than on frame of input lag with 144hz so your just losing so much in visual quality in my preference. I also tried lightboost but that also pretty much did same thing for me it made me want throw up it made screen look so bad 144hz already has little motion blur for me maybe its just because i never pc gamed on a crt.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> 100 looks like when a tv is turned sharpness up really high to me at least. Personally i went to pc for graphics as well as mp i dont think you get much of difference just 144hz and 40 or 60 trace free is almost same i read a test or review of it.


Hello, I was basing my response on this review below, where they stated that a faster response time was possible with trace set to 100. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vg248qe-144hz-gaming-monitor,3609-3.html

"Trace Free should be set to 100 for the quickest screen draw time. This visibly reduces motion blur and cuts response time in our tests by around two milliseconds."


----------



## bcooper21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> Hello, I was basing my response on this review below, where they stated that a faster response time was possible with trace set to 100. http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/vg248qe-144hz-gaming-monitor,3609-3.html
> 
> "Trace Free should be set to 100 for the quickest screen draw time. This visibly reduces motion blur and cuts response time in our tests by around two milliseconds."


If you like it go ahead but im just saying most people who like a good looking picture wont like it at 100. Just what i like if you want ever advantage go ahead.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> If you like it go ahead but im just saying most people who like a good looking picture wont like it at 100. Just what i like if you want ever advantage go ahead.


I have been running it at 100 for a while now, and really haven't noticed a change in visual quality. Then again, I'm moving so fast in Battlefield that I hardly notice anything, lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> How do you guys set trace to 100? It casues alot issues for me in games. I start seeing borders around characters or some kinda affect that ruins single player games even in mp i find it slightly annoying i wont go above trace 60 in mp games and trace 40 is actually best visually to me in single player.
> 
> This is just from me playing bioshock though not sure if it matters less in mp.


100 causes reverse ghosting. Known issue.

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-vg248qe.html

Much better review than Toms. Prad > * for monitor reviews.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 100 causes reverse ghosting. Known issue.
> 
> http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-vg248qe.html
> 
> Much better review than Toms. Prad > * for monitor reviews.


I know that some things may be lost in translation, but are they saying that 120hz and 60 Trace free is the optimal setting?


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RexKobra*
> 
> I know that some things may be lost in translation, but are they saying that 120hz and 60 Trace free is the optimal setting?


Yup that's right. 60 looks the best to me as well. It seems when you go higher, especially at 100, the over drive artifacts are quite noticeable.


----------



## Canis-X

WOW! $200 per G-SYNC item!? Holy cow! Just bought 2 of these monitors and still saving for my third at that price, I really don't think that it worth it!


----------



## bcooper21

Its not but im wondering how long these updates will last Nvidia says there limited time so in two months what if there gone.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcooper21*
> 
> Its not but im wondering how long these updates will last Nvidia says there limited time so in two months what if there gone.


In all honestly, I wouldn't bother with Gsync for 1080P. Gsync would be optimal on something demanding, like 1440P or 4K. Most of the people on this forum can max out or match their monitors refresh rate to fps on 1080P.

I'm looking to eventually upgrade to a 4K Gsync monitor, along with a new Maxwell card, 880 or whatever they'll be calling it. On 4K is where Gsync will shine, as many commentators at CES were commentating the tri monitor 4K setups.

I'm hoping that this will possible this coming fall.


----------



## TiezZ BE

I'm not even near maxing out my 144Hz refresh rate (fps wise) on my 1080p asus, so I think modding it with g-sync DIY kit is a good option.


----------



## faction87

So i installed lightboost and now i cant seem to get the tray licon to show up even if i select the exe it wont let me shut it off ect.. ***?


----------



## bcooper21

I agree also i dont like upgrading my gpu often only ever 3 years. I know some people who are very hardcare might do it every 1-2.

Also i hate tearing so thats another reason is till want the gsync i want the no tear and no lag.

Ill be using 780 till 2016 prob late 2016.


----------



## Canis-X

I just think that if they cut the price in half that would help them bring in more money. I don't know too many people that would want to drop $200.00 on something like this......$100.00 however, I could deal with that......possibly.


----------



## bcooper21

Some people dont seem like it lol say its to complicated. Title is kinda stupid you wont break anything if you do it 100% in video... Im sorry but to me the gsync video just looks as simple as putting a pc together i dont see how its more risk in it saying **** like it will break your monitor you could also break a pc if you dont know what your doing when you open up the case.

The process will take about 20-30 minutes and Nvidia is keen to make it clear this is for people who are proficient at modding hardware already. I totally agree, and even though I've built several of my own PCs I wouldn't be brave enough to attempt this. In fact, even if the kit was free I wouldn't open up my monitor to install it.

http://www.geek.com/chips/installing-nvidias-g-sync-diy-kit-will-probably-break-your-monitor-1582146/


----------



## turkletont

I guess I don't understand what the hell the point of g-sync is on a 144hz refresh rate 1080p monitor? Isn't it supposed to help out stutter in the 40-50 FPS area that occurs when you have v-sync on? But that isn't a problem with a 144hz monitor.. I mean unless you have a really crappy GPU i guess? but then why do u even have a 144hz monitor if you have a crappy GPU that can't get high frames? Seems like wasted technology that could be useful in much higher resolutions like 4k.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turkletont*
> 
> I guess I don't understand what the hell the point of g-sync is on a 144hz refresh rate 1080p monitor? Isn't it supposed to help out stutter in the 40-50 FPS area that occurs when you have v-sync on? But that isn't a problem with a 144hz monitor.. I mean unless you have a really crappy GPU i guess? but then why do u even have a 144hz monitor if you have a crappy GPU that can't get high frames? Seems like wasted technology that could be useful in much higher resolutions like 4k.


People who have tried say you basically have to see it to understand why and how it is better. Apparently it's just smoother, in every way, regardless of res or fps. Personally I'm holding off on buying a monitor until they come out in Q2.


----------



## joeybuddy96

I'm running out of reasons to procrastinate on g-sync. I guess right now I'm waiting for at least one to be installed on a monitor owned by someone on the forums, and then for reports of any faults that would warrant not buying it. The main one is the stuttering occuring at 20-30 fps, and the incompatibility with Lightboost; since I'm going to be using the rig for watching 3D movies, I'm thinking about if it would be possible or recommendable to switch between g-sync and lightboost--seems like screen tearing would apply to any displayed content.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeybuddy96*
> 
> I'm running out of reasons to procrastinate on g-sync. I guess right now I'm waiting for at least one to be installed on a monitor owned by someone on the forums, and then for reports of any faults that would warrant not buying it. The main one is the stuttering occuring at 20-30 fps, and the incompatibility with Lightboost; since I'm going to be using the rig for watching 3D movies, I'm thinking about if it would be possible or recommendable to switch between g-sync and lightboost--seems like screen tearing would apply to any displayed content.


Is already installed by a OCN member almost 2 weeks ago...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1455771/first-hand-experiences-with-g-sync/30#post_21585844


----------



## Canis-X

Ah-HAH!! Ordered my third monitor today!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Super stoked to try the 3 monitor setup in 120 LB enabled glory!!!


----------



## Scotty99

Has anyone in this thread ordered this monitor and played WoW on it? I know WoW isnt a super fast FPS but just wondering if you could still notice a difference in games like MMO's. Im also planning on trying BF4 eventually when my cousin gets it but i play mostly MMO's for now.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has anyone in this thread ordered this monitor and played WoW on it? I know WoW isnt a super fast FPS but just wondering if you could still notice a difference in games like MMO's. Im also planning on trying BF4 eventually when my cousin gets it but i play mostly MMO's for now.


While not having this particular panel, I did switch to a very fast Asus TN panel a while back. I'm a very "hard core" raider, who (at the height of my wow-career) played about 25+ hours a week while still holding a 40+ hour job. We were pretty highly progressed into heroics, and the competition within the guild was quite strong. I'm explaining all of this because it's important to note that very small changes in your computer, connection, even keyboard or mouse, generally had a noticable impact on DPS/healing/etc.. So, my point is that, moving to a very high-response TN panel actually made a difference in my gameplay. It wasn't necessarily as big of a difference as other things, but it contributed.

To be honest, after playing wow "competitively" for 8 years, I'm surprised the MMO community isn't as concerned about their gaming hardware as the FPS community. In my experience, it's just as important and makes just as much of a difference in your performance. I think perhaps the reason why is that WoW and other mmos are made up of a lot of players who either don't care about that aspect of the game, or are so blissfully naive that they've actually convinced themselves that it isn't necessary or important. Most people in my past guilds who I have talked to about getting better performance out of my PC for the express purpose of raiding, seem to snarkly snub their nose at me, or start prattling off a long argument about how MMOs style of gameplay doesn't benefit from a good computer.

I guess I went on a bit of a rant there, but my point is that I really do believe these types of panels will help your gameplay, for the same reasons that it will help an FPS player. Wow (raiding) is a game that relies heavily on visual cues, precise timing, and quick reflexes. All of those things are enhanced and made better when the graphics are smoother and more responsive.

Having said that, if you are expecting something dramatic, perhaps I have oversold it a bit much. A good TN panel helps your gameplay in the same way that a good mouse, a good keyboard, or good latency can affect you. By itself, the affect may be minimal or almost imperceptable. All of those things combined, and taken as a whole, can give you a significant advantage. It's a small piece of a much larger puzzle.


----------



## Scotty99

Thx for reply. Ya im debating what would be the proper upgrade would be with my 300~ bucks i got to spend. A video card makes no sense cause i already get over 100 FPS with the one i got, my CPU is good for a cpl more years and i have it OC'd as well, monitor just made the most sense to me as im still on a normal 60hz tn 1080p screen.

And i agree about equipment with wow, i got infinitely better at the game when i got my naga it gave me about 15 more keybinds on each character.


----------



## RexKobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has anyone in this thread ordered this monitor and played WoW on it? I know WoW isnt a super fast FPS but just wondering if you could still notice a difference in games like MMO's. Im also planning on trying BF4 eventually when my cousin gets it but i play mostly MMO's for now.


If you're playing anything but online FPS I would go with a nice 1440P IPS monitor and skip this one. The picture quality and colors look sub par compared to a nice IPS. If it wasn't for online shooters I would have skipped this monitor and gone with what I recommended above.

The added frames make a huge difference in games like Battlefield 4, but not so much in roleplaying or MMO. Yeah, you notice a difference, and everything will be smoother, but if you're not playing online FPS than you'll be better served with a nicer high resolution monitor.

For about $320 you could grab one of those nice Korean 1440P monitors. My friend has one and it looks much nicer than my Asus, but the Asus shines in online shooters.


----------



## Leviathan25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Thx for reply. Ya im debating what would be the proper upgrade would be with my 300~ bucks i got to spend. A video card makes no sense cause i already get over 100 FPS with the one i got, my CPU is good for a cpl more years and i have it OC'd as well, monitor just made the most sense to me as im still on a normal 60hz tn 1080p screen.
> 
> And i agree about equipment with wow, i got infinitely better at the game when i got my naga it gave me about 15 more keybinds on each character.


Yeah. Video cards have very little impact on WoW. That was a bit of an expensive lesson for me to learn. At the end of wrath I was getting sub-30 fps in raids, and decided to spend some money on my computer in order to try to increase my fps. Taking the traditional "bang for buck" recommendations on forums, I decide to put 200-300 down on a new graphics card. However, once I got into Cata raids, I discovered my fps was exactly the same. WoW is practically the opposite of many traditional games - FPS and game performance seems almost totally driven by the processor and RAM performance for some reason.


----------



## PainKiller89

Hey guys,

Got few questions, i am currently running light boost with 120hz. Was wondering what ICC profiles you guys are using for light boost and non light boost at 144hz rate.


----------



## Scotty99

Has anyone in here ordered the monitor from B&H photo video ? Never heard of them but they are the cheapest at 263.99 plus free shipping.


----------



## Gabkicks

yeah i bought mines from them for a bit less. i am in NJ so it shipped very quickly.


----------



## Canis-X

I bought a couple 256GB Samsung 840 PRO's from them. Great service, no complaints.


----------



## DarkSamus

I'm officially out of this club in 2 days.
Got an ASUS PB278Q arriving on Thursday.

Hopefully I'll get a good price for my VG248QE when I sell it soon after.


----------



## Scotty99

Awesome nice to hear you guys had good experiences with B+H, i think ill get it from there.

And @ darksamus, what reasons did you decide to go 1440p over 144hz? Based on the games you played or were you not impressed with 144hz experience?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has anyone in here ordered the monitor from B&H photo video ? Never heard of them but they are the cheapest at 263.99 plus free shipping.


Thats where a lot of people in this thread got theirs. I haven't heard anyone say they got a dead/stuck pixel yet that bought it there.


----------



## DarkSamus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Awesome nice to hear you guys had good experiences with B+H, i think ill get it from there.
> 
> And @ darksamus, what reasons did you decide to go 1440p over 144hz? Based on the games you played or were you not impressed with 144hz experience?


I've been wanting to go for a 1440p monitor for a while and the novelty of 3D wore off a long time ago now.
I will admit that I will miss playing games at 120fps, but I'll live with that for the higher resolution.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Thats where a lot of people in this thread got theirs. I haven't heard anyone say they got a dead/stuck pixel yet that bought it there.


LOL....have you guys looked at some of the camera equipment that they sell!?!? Some of them are more expensive than my car!!


----------



## Scotty99

Hmm i just thought of something, since i am coming from a 21.5" 1080p screen will i notice less image quality going to this asus because its a larger screen (pixel density, something ive heard on this forum a lot).

Here is the screen i have currently:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824262011

To be clear i realize this monitor is not especially known for image quality but rather refresh rate (which is why i want it), but i would be a bit disappointed if i got a worse picture than my current screen which cost me 110 bucks 3 years ago lol.


----------



## senna89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> will i notice less image quality going to this asus because its a larger screen (pixel density, something ive heard on this forum a lot).


Yes, less sharpness


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Anyone here with the G-Sync module that could comment on minimum luminance? I had the QE last year but returned it due to the minimum luminance being too high, but apparently the G-Sync module introduces a non-PWM circuit, so I'm hoping the minimum luminance has been reduced. I like to run my monitors fairly dim without touching the Nvidia control panel.


----------



## 2advanced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Has anyone in here ordered the monitor from B&H photo video ? Never heard of them but they are the cheapest at 263.99 plus free shipping.


I've bought two from them so far. One of them had a stuck pixel (red) and the "power exchange" was very easy and painless. Customer service is great! I highly recommend them


----------



## DarkSamus

I'm officially not a part of this club now.

Got my new monitor and now my VG248QE is sitting to the side awaiting a buyer to give it a new home.


----------



## zrollo

Recently bought this monitor and I am very pleased with my purchase. Makes playing CS:GO feel like a whole new experience.


----------



## Canis-X

Really like this monitor. BF4 looks much better and I feel like I see things better now so my K/D has been better too.

Not the best photos but you get the idea.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Really like this monitor. BF4 looks much better and I feel like I see things better now so my K/D has been better too.
> 
> Not the best photos but you get the idea.












Beautiful setup!


----------



## Canis-X

Thank you sir!!! I cleaned my office yesterday so I had to hurry up and take a couple pics before I messed it up again...LOL


----------



## faction87

Ok i need help guys, this might sound stupid lol but.

I want to plug my headphones into the headphone port on the monitor instead of my pc on the floor because i can have more room with the wires ect. How do i get it to work? ive pluged it in and i cant hear any sound??


----------



## CHeNeRiC

you can't. that port is only audio in. if you think about it, how can you get sound from the computer from your monitor? you only have a video cable connected to it. the only way it would work like that is if the monitor had an audio in and an audio out.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CHeNeRiC*
> 
> you can't. that port is only audio in. if you think about it, how can you get sound from the computer from your monitor? you only have a video cable connected to it. the only way it would work like that is if the monitor had an audio in and an audio out.


HDMI carries audio, too.


----------



## CHeNeRiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> *** i dont get it so what does it do then


this monitor has built in in speakers. a aux audio cable came with the monitor. you plug that into the computer then to the monitor.


----------



## faction87

Oh thats for the monitor to use the speakers on it?> wow


----------



## CHeNeRiC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> HDMI carries audio, too.


indeed it does, but I was assuming he wouldn't be using an hdmi.


----------



## TiezZ BE

DP also carries audio to this monitor. But if you use DVI you will have to use the aux cable.


----------



## joeybuddy96

The Kinpin doesn't have DP support. Wondering if I should get the lesser Classified; otherwise it's the superior card. I'm carrying audio over a different HDMI cable to an AVR, so the monitor speakers won't be used. I'm probably going to get a G-Sync kit, so I'd like to know how that will work out with the Kingpin.
UPDATE: Over in the Kingpin owner's thread, they said it does have a DP 1.2 connector. Moot post.


----------



## pwojc612

Any chance someone wants to sell a ASUS VG248QE bezel?


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Just turned on my new QE for the first time and boy does it ever look like ass. The clouding on a black background almost made me vomit. Even at 60Hz it looks like it's in LightBoost mode or something. Very disappointed because I have a G-Sync module here waiting for a new home. I had a QE bout half a year ago but the black uniformity on that unit was excellent.

Might have to go back to a BenQ XE and just wait for G-Sync monitors to be released...


----------



## QTom

I really can't decide between this monitor and the BenQ XL2411T, can anyone convince me either one is better?

They are both 144hz (The BenQ seems to say 120 hz but I've been told it does 144hz?) but I will most likely use 120Hz + the lightboost hack anyway.

The BenQ is cheaper and I hear that both monitors have pretty bad colours or something?

I just can't decide. Though from what I've heard the VG248QE is less tall at its minimum height setting, which is a bonus for me as I won't have to remove the shelf on my desk.


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> Just turned on my new QE for the first time and boy does it ever look like ass. The clouding on a black background almost made me vomit. Even at 60Hz it looks like it's in LightBoost mode or something. Very disappointed because I have a G-Sync module here waiting for a new home. I had a QE bout half a year ago but the black uniformity on that unit was excellent.
> 
> Might have to go back to a BenQ XE and just wait for G-Sync monitors to be released...


You need to try some of the ICC color profiles in this thread. Here's the one I use:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7oqbqs78iezit8/ASUS%20VG248-211.icm


----------



## Yukon Trooper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> You need to try some of the ICC color profiles in this thread. Here's the one I use:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7oqbqs78iezit8/ASUS%20VG248-211.icm


The first thing I did was create an .icc profile with my ColorMunki Display colorimeter. The overall effect to black levels was negligible. The clouding I have is _bad._


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukon Trooper*
> 
> The first thing I did was create an .icc profile with my ColorMunki Display colorimeter. The overall effect to black levels was negligible. The clouding I have is _bad._


My blacks got significantly better with the ICC profile I linked.


----------



## Phillychuck

Wow, thanks for that .icc profile. I had tried some others, but this one really tweaks the blacks even with default splendid settings on the monitor.


----------



## Jedson3614

How did you get 144hz to 432, I get that is multiplied by 3 but why is that the case, I never heard of that, I always thought 120 or 144 hz was what it was. So how does 144 hz turn into 432 hz ?


----------



## joeybuddy96

Is it possible to get at least 60hz or 72hz per eye in 3D over a passive DP 1.2 cable? I've got a 780 ti classy.


----------



## joeybuddy96

I have a 780 Ti Classified, but haven't bought any cables. I asked this over at the 780 ti thread, but didn't get a response. I'm trying to find out if I need more than one cable with my setup, since I'm going to be using G-Sync at some point, whether it's installing the DiY module or getting a monitor that has it built in, and since I'm also going to be viewing 3D media, whether it's movies (which won't support G-Sync's anti-tearing anyway), or games. Ideally, I'd be watching movies and playing games at 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total. I gotta know whether I can get any or all of those goals done over one cable or if I'll need to buy more than one and switch sources based on what content I'm viewing (which I'm fine with--I'd rather do that every time than deal with lower rates). Can I get 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total with a DisplayPort 1.2 cable? Can I get 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total with a DP 1.2 to dual-link DVI?

Also, I checked monoprice to see if they had any DP 1.2 male-to-male cables, but all they had were white ones (I'd rather stick with my mostly black theme for my system). Know another place where I can get cables that will stay in line with the 1.2 spec that aren't like $40? I want to stay away from the mini version.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> You need to try some of the ICC color profiles in this thread. Here's the one I use:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7oqbqs78iezit8/ASUS%20VG248-211.icm


Is there any stuff like this for asus vg278r? Thanks!


----------



## littledonny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Is there any stuff like this for asus vg278r? Thanks!


I'm not sure. The one I posted was actually made and/or posted by someone else in this thread before me. That's how I found it. Try searching google for your monitor model number combined with the term "ICC" and see what you can find. Also, changing ICC profiles is not a very intuitive process in Windows. Find a guide to walk you through it, and it's simple after that.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeybuddy96*
> 
> I have a 780 Ti Classified, but haven't bought any cables. I asked this over at the 780 ti thread, but didn't get a response. I'm trying to find out if I need more than one cable with my setup, since I'm going to be using G-Sync at some point, whether it's installing the DiY module or getting a monitor that has it built in, and since I'm also going to be viewing 3D media, whether it's movies (which won't support G-Sync's anti-tearing anyway), or games. Ideally, I'd be watching movies and playing games at 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total. I gotta know whether I can get any or all of those goals done over one cable or if I'll need to buy more than one and switch sources based on what content I'm viewing (which I'm fine with--I'd rather do that every time than deal with lower rates). Can I get 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total with a DisplayPort 1.2 cable? Can I get 72Hz per eye, 3D, G-Synced, at 144Hz total with a DP 1.2 to dual-link DVI?
> 
> Also, I checked monoprice to see if they had any DP 1.2 male-to-male cables, but all they had were white ones (I'd rather stick with my mostly black theme for my system). Know another place where I can get cables that will stay in line with the 1.2 spec that aren't like $40? I want to stay away from the mini version.


I've ordered a könig displayport cable (2.5m) for this monitor


In the pre release news of this monitor some websites mentioned 72Hz per eye when using 3D but this wasn't true, in 3D you will get 60Hz per eye.


----------



## Phillychuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkyNetSTI*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *littledonny*
> 
> You need to try some of the ICC color profiles in this thread. Here's the one I use:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7oqbqs78iezit8/ASUS%20VG248-211.icm
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any stuff like this for asus vg278r? Thanks!
Click to expand...

Can check http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm#the_database for a list of ICC profiles and settings to try.


----------



## renji1337

6hour calibration 120HZ lightboost ICC profile.

http://speedyshare.com/NFESr/VG248QE-120hz-lightboost.icm

Contrast 65
Lightboost % 70


----------



## testudoaubreii

So, I was thinking about order this monitor. I have an ASUS PB238Q on the way. However, I have been reading some things about PWM, backlight bleed and crosshatching. To be honest, I really do not know what is meant by crosshatching. Anyhow, I am wondering if I should return the PB238Q and order the VG248QE.

How is the picture, the color and the viewing angles? Are the colors really that bad on TN panels, compared to the IPS panels? How about gradient banding. That bugs me more than anything! I will be doing mostly gaming, some movies and minimal web development work (logo design, photo-editing, coding). The latter will only be when I stay home from work. Oh, I was reading somewhere about the VG248QE reeking havoc on SLI card temps. Has anyone ran into that problem?

I am having a really difficult time trying to decide which monitor to get.

Thank you in advance for all help and suggestions!


----------



## bluedevil

Having a tough time deciding if I should just get this VG248QE over a 1440p korean Qnix.....


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Having a tough time deciding if I should just get this VG248QE over a 1440p korean Qnix.....


Same here, so i got both lol


----------



## MonarchX

Unless you own a spectrometer and a colorimeter, I would not recommend buying this monitor. Only after a thorough ArgyllCMS Ultra calibration using i1Pro-profiled i1Display Pro colorimeter, could I come up with a decent enough result to consider using this monitor due to poor colors. It is actually incapable of producing neutral grays in lower gray levels (0-20% or so) and will always remain purple. It is the case for all of VG248QE monitors. I am barely living with it and only because I have a high quality TV for good color accuracy. So, unless you plan on having a G-Sync module, own a good spectrometer + colorimeter combo, already have a high quality display for casual and SP games, I would stay many miles away...


----------



## Phillychuck

Using a icc profile I've been able to get things less washed out looking.

I love gaming on this monitor, but I suppose if you could get 144hz on a better looking panel, go for it.


----------



## renji1337

144hz
Brightness 26
RED 93 GREEN 95 BLUE 91
standard mode

144hz ICC profile

http://speedyshare.com/aKMhG/VG248QE-144HZ-USE.icm

click on the name of the icc profile next to where it says Download:


----------



## Tobiman

I just got the 27 inch version of this monitor which is the VG278HE and my eyes are bleeding from the horribly horrendous colors this thing is throwing at me. It's unbelievable how bad this thing is when compared to my much cheaper acer monitor of the same size which has a VA panel. I admit, I do like the 144hz feature, it's really smooth but the colors are so god-awful, I feel like packing this crap back up and send it back whence it came. Overall panel quality is also not even close to my acer which has NO backlight unlike this asus crap that literally has it at every edge.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> I just got the 27 inch version of this monitor which is the VG278HE and my eyes are bleeding from the horribly horrendous colors this thing is throwing at me. It's unbelievable how bad this thing is when compared to my much cheaper acer monitor of the same size which has a VA panel. I admit, I do like the 144hz feature, it's really smooth but the colors are so god-awful, I feel like packing this crap back up and send it back whence it came. Overall panel quality is also not even close to my acer which has NO backlight unlike this asus crap that literally has it at every edge.


Should probably calibrate the monitor.

It's a known fact at least on the VG248QE colors out of the box are not good....


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Should probably calibrate the monitor.
> 
> It's a known fact at least on the VG248QE colors out of the box are not good....


I've calibrated this thing like a thousand times since I got it. It still sucks bolox.


----------



## MonarchX

ICC profiles made for other monitor units are almost worthless, even if other units are the exact models or even if they were produced in the same batch. An ICC or a LUT needs to be created for each and every unit separately. The same applies to spectrometer profiling. Using ICC profiles from other units (from the internet) can actually reduce the accuracy and the quality of your monitor's image.

I suggest buying ColorMunki Display colorimeter for $175 or i1Display Pro for $250 on Amazon or wherever - they use identical hardware, but ColorMunki Displays is software locked, which is of no concern if you use the best free software. Then, you should rent ColorMunkiPhoto spectrometer for only $40 + $20 shipping from this place - http://www.lensrentals.com/rent/calibration/colormunki . This spectrometer is very accurate and will allow you to profile any not-so-accurate ColorMunki Display or i1Display Pro colorimeter, which you can then use to properly create a LUT/ICC for your monitor, using several software packages. I recommend using free HCFR and ArgyllCMS with dispcalGUI as they outperform their competitors like BasICColor 5 and CalMAN RGB in terms of accuracy (but not speed). They do the calibration for you, so there is a very limited amount of manual work that needs to be performed on your part.

FYI, ICC profiles are not fully applied to your games or even your desktop. They contain and apply something called "vcgt", or LUT (Look Up Table) which is a grayscale calibration data, consisting of 4 values for each of the 256 grayscale levels. They do not, however, apply any colorspace correction, unless they are used in specific software environments. The best method to enforce ICCs/LUTs in games is to use Monitor Calibration Wizard (NOT the CPKeeper...). However, many, if not most, games will only accept LUTs if they are running in a Windowed Borderless Mode, which either exists on its own in games' video settings, or can be forced using Windowed Borderless Gaming program found here - http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2675769

Only once you perform all of the above, will you actually be playing your games with decent video fidelity on this monitor. You will not regret making the purchases and going through the steps though.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Are there other non-US based VG248qe owners who are waiting for the DIY g-sync kit to become available?


----------



## igrease

So I just bought this monitor and just have a few questions.

-When I have a normal 60hz monitor hooked up for dual monitors for about an hour my Asus monitor no longer looks smooth like it should be. Why?

-Will having Lightboost on all the time cause any damage or shorten life span of monitor?

- Is this level of back light bleed acceptable? (Left is Asus, Right is LG) Honestly I thought it would be better in the dark over my LG. Though in actual colors and blacks the Asus wins.


----------



## jacksknight

Hey guys! So i just ordered this monitor after much consideration. Only thing i couldn't find out is if it comes with a Dual-link DVI-D cable.. Do any of you know? Thanks for the help! I want to order one really quick if it doesnt!


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacksknight*
> 
> Hey guys! So i just ordered this monitor after much consideration. Only thing i couldn't find out is if it comes with a Dual-link DVI-D cable.. Do any of you know? Thanks for the help! I want to order one really quick if it doesnt!


Congrats! Yes it does.


----------



## pwojc612

Someone selling a VG248QE bezel?!?!?!?! I am looking for one, pm me if you are.

Thanks:thumb:


----------



## KenjiS

So I'm torn between some options here, Figured I'd pop in and ask you guys too...

Currently have a Dell 2410 IPS monitor, Its great, but I have been mulling the idea of getting either a bigger IPS screen (higher res) or a faster TN panel for gaming, I play a large mix of games, Lots of strategy, RPGs, shooters, etc... Basically I play ALL THE GAMES! The blur bugs me sometimes, I admit it, but frequently that annoyance goes away when i see how sharp and detailed something looks, or how some colorful thing pops out of my screen.

One option, and actually the first thing that I thought of was getting one of these Asus VG248QEs, but the complaints about IQ made me nervous, How ARE the colors and black level and etc, I can easily calibrate it (I have a Spyder) and I dont have a prejudice against TN panels (I have one in my laptop and think it looks fine.. my IPS is better of course.. but it still looks nice) But hey, I can easily drive most games maxed at over 60fps, so im sure to see the benefits here.

Option two was the Dell 2713HM or Asus PB278Q... But the complaints about input lag/motion blur/QC on the Dell and PWM on the Asus (I'm REALLY sensitive to the flickering of flourescent lights so I'm concerned this is a problem)scared me off of both of them...

And then theres option three.. the RoG Swift which is coming soon, Gives me ALL THE THINGS obviously, but comes at a very high cost, On top of that my current 770 is just not going to be able to do 1440p AND 60fps in most titles the way I play things, I crank all my IQ settings to maximum after all and I dont want to sacrifice that... So that meant i started considering getting a second 770, Which now means I'm looking at over a grand because well, Im pretty sure 50fps on a 60hz monitor looks exactly like 50fps on a 120hz one... Meaning a large reason why the Swift is so much more money (120hz) is completely wasted...

Of course I could just play stuff on the Swift at 50fps, but then am i really gaining anything over the Dell or PB278Q?

Suggestions? Advice? Lets hear it!


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> So I'm torn between some options here, Figured I'd pop in and ask you guys too...
> 
> Currently have a Dell 2410 IPS monitor, Its great, but I have been mulling the idea of getting either a bigger IPS screen (higher res) or a faster TN panel for gaming, I play a large mix of games, Lots of strategy, RPGs, shooters, etc... Basically I play ALL THE GAMES! The blur bugs me sometimes, I admit it, but frequently that annoyance goes away when i see how sharp and detailed something looks, or how some colorful thing pops out of my screen.
> 
> One option, and actually the first thing that I thought of was getting one of these Asus VG248QEs, but the complaints about IQ made me nervous, How ARE the colors and black level and etc, I can easily calibrate it (I have a Spyder) and I dont have a prejudice against TN panels (I have one in my laptop and think it looks fine.. my IPS is better of course.. but it still looks nice) But hey, I can easily drive most games maxed at over 60fps, so im sure to see the benefits here.
> 
> Option two was the Dell 2713HM or Asus PB278Q... But the complaints about input lag/motion blur/QC on the Dell and PWM on the Asus (I'm REALLY sensitive to the flickering of flourescent lights so I'm concerned this is a problem)scared me off of both of them...
> 
> And then theres option three.. the RoG Swift which is coming soon, Gives me ALL THE THINGS obviously, but comes at a very high cost, On top of that my current 770 is just not going to be able to do 1440p AND 60fps in most titles the way I play things, I crank all my IQ settings to maximum after all and I dont want to sacrifice that... So that meant i started considering getting a second 770, Which now means I'm looking at over a grand because well, Im pretty sure 50fps on a 60hz monitor looks exactly like 50fps on a 120hz one... Meaning a large reason why the Swift is so much more money (120hz) is completely wasted...
> 
> Of course I could just play stuff on the Swift at 50fps, but then am i really gaining anything over the Dell or PB278Q?
> 
> Suggestions? Advice? Lets hear it!


As an owner of the Asus VG248QE, I can help clarify a few things. Basically, the worst thing about the image quality is at 144 Hz the colours become washed out a bit (not a problem at 60 Hz, though). For me, I don't need absolute perfection with colour accuracy so I make adjustments by eye. What I do at 144 Hz is just adjust the gamma slider - I just use the Nvidia control panel and move the gamma slider to about 0.69 and it looks very good again. It's very doubtful that's perfect colour, but it's certainly passable as a reasonably good looking image. That said, because it's a TN panel, the viewing angles and uniformity aren't going to be that great and there's not much that can be done about it. But, if you're sitting in front of the display and the time it's not a huge issue.

Besides that, it's a great display - no problems with dead pixels or any other funky issues on mine. And since you're using an Nvidia GPU, you can take advantage of the Lightboost hack. I've done this on my display, and there is very, very little motion blur - you can read scrolling text on the screen, for example, with no issues. It's very cool!







If you're looking for something for fast-paced games, you can't beat this display.


----------



## 2tired

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *francisw19*
> 
> As an owner of the Asus VG248QE, I can help clarify a few things. Basically, the worst thing about the image quality is at 144 Hz the colours become washed out a bit (not a problem at 60 Hz, though). For me, I don't need absolute perfection with colour accuracy so I make adjustments by eye. What I do at 144 Hz is just adjust the gamma slider - I just use the Nvidia control panel and move the gamma slider to about 0.69 and it looks very good again. It's very doubtful that's perfect colour, but it's certainly passable as a reasonably good looking image. That said, because it's a TN panel, the viewing angles and uniformity aren't going to be that great and there's not much that can be done about it. But, if you're sitting in front of the display and the time it's not a huge issue.
> 
> Besides that, it's a great display - no problems with dead pixels or any other funky issues on mine. And since you're using an Nvidia GPU, you can take advantage of the Lightboost hack. I've done this on my display, and there is very, very little motion blur - you can read scrolling text on the screen, for example, with no issues. It's very cool!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're looking for something for fast-paced games, you can't beat this display.


you can get light boost with ati with the right monitors. I know the 144 hz asus has no issues with it.


----------



## francisw19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2tired*
> 
> you can get light boost with ati with the right monitors. I know the 144 hz asus has no issues with it.


Yeah you're right, my mistake. I thought the hack was for Nvidia only for some reason. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## mksteez

Is there any way to just purchase the stand? I would like to use this stand for my older Asus monitor.


----------



## ozzy1925

is this monitor still worth buying or should i wait for new series??


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ozzy1925*
> 
> is this monitor still worth buying or should i wait for new series??


I have this question EXACTLY. (Or should I get the new BenQ)

Debating between waiting for VG248QE w/ Gsync or getting the BenQ XL2420Z rev2 for $415.43 after tax/shipping


----------



## MenacingTuba

Wait for reviews of the new VG248QE (especially from those who have reviewed the latest version of the BenQ), then decide.


----------



## 4lek

My VG248QE is just arrived.

And well.. i read about bad colors withouth calibration but.. hey, this is SO weird!!!

Anyway,considering i have absolutly no idea about how to calibrate a monitor.. any advice?


----------



## vs17e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> My VG248QE is just arrived.
> 
> And well.. i read about bad colors withouth calibration but.. hey, this is SO weird!!!
> 
> Anyway,considering i have absolutly no idea about how to calibrate a monitor.. any advice?


Your best option would probably be downloading an icc file off someone who already calibrated theirs and applying it to your monitor


----------



## 4lek

I tryed a couple of ICC,,, thy are even worst than my own made calibration (wich is HORRIBLE).

Honestly i don't think i can use this monitor.. i'm going to try harder tooday but i'm abbandoning all hope..


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> I tryed a couple of ICC,,, thy are even worst than my own made calibration (wich is HORRIBLE)
> 
> Honestly i don't think i can use this monitor.. i'm going to try harder tooday but i'm abbandoning all hope..


If your using Nvidia card for mine I did setting RGB for monitor then went to Nvidia control panel and did setting for Digital Vibrance setting and moved it to like 65-70 and huge difference on colors to me. Try messing with that see if that helps.


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> I tryed a couple of ICC,,, thy are even worst than my own made calibration (wich is HORRIBLE).
> 
> Honestly i don't think i can use this monitor.. i'm going to try harder tooday but i'm abbandoning all hope..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustinr26*
> 
> If your using Nvidia card for mine I did setting RGB for monitor then went to Nvidia control panel and did setting for Digital Vibrance setting and moved it to like 65-70 and huge difference on colors to me. Try messing with that see if that helps.


Indeed, first mess with the RGB settings in the OSD of the monitor: Color Temp. => User mode
(there's too much blue and a bit too much green imo)

Never touched that Digital Vibrance setting, tested it just now: 65-70 is way too high for me. But I did up it a little bit to 55. Rep+


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Indeed, first mess with the RGB settings in the OSD of the monitor: Color Temp. => User mode
> (there's too much blue and a bit too much green imo)
> 
> Never touched that Digital Vibrance setting, tested it just now: 65-70 is way too high for me. But I did up it a little bit to 55. Rep+


Did it help? I left the RGB settings for monitor at the default setting vs using any of the other presets. But using the Digital Vibrance is where it truly gives the color depth IMO. Love this monitor tho honestly!! Forgive typos on iPhone.


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dustinr26*
> 
> Did it help? I left the RGB settings for monitor at the default setting vs using any of the other presets. But using the Digital Vibrance is where it truly gives the color depth IMO. Love this monitor tho honestly!! Forgive typos on iPhone.


What Digital Vibrance does is ramps up the saturation level of many shades. It has no effect on the most saturated shades that the monitor produces (this is a function of the colour gamut mainly) and essentially draws shades closer to their peak saturation levels. This cuts down on the variety of shades produced, essentially crushing lots of strong or bright shades together so they are very difficult or impossible to distinguish. The reason some users prefer this look on a monitor like the ASUS is that it makes shades appear more vibrant rather than washed out.

The more balanced approach, which provides enhanced and appropriate additional shade depth without such a severe weakening of shade range, is to apply an ICC profile. Because each individual unit is different there is really no substitute to using your own colorimeter/spectrophotometer/calibration device on your own system and monitor. Using somebody elses settings and/or ICC profile can have undesirable effects on the image.

I'd recommend looking at the settings mentioned in my review (pcmonitors one listed in the OP) which are based on 'Theater Mode'. This provides oversaturation vs. the undersaturation of 'Standard Mode' but doesn't have quite the same negative impact on shade range as a high Digital Vibrance setting. I'd also recommend trying out the ICC profile featured in the review, ensuring you copy the recommended settings but adjust brightness and colour channels by eye.


----------



## dustinr26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> What Digital Vibrance does is ramps up the saturation level of many shades. It has no effect on the most saturated shades that the monitor produces (this is a function of the colour gamut mainly) and essentially draws shades closer to their peak saturation levels. This cuts down on the variety of shades produced, essentially crushing lots of strong or bright shades together so they are very difficult or impossible to distinguish. The reason some users prefer this look on a monitor like the ASUS is that it makes shades appear more vibrant rather than washed out.
> 
> The more balanced approach, which provides enhanced and appropriate additional shade depth without such a severe weakening of shade range, is to apply an ICC profile. Because each individual unit is different there is really no substitute to using your own colorimeter/spectrophotometer/calibration device on your own system and monitor. Using somebody elses settings and/or ICC profile can have undesirable effects on the image.
> 
> I'd recommend looking at the settings mentioned in my review (pcmonitors one listed in the OP) which are based on 'Theater Mode'. This provides oversaturation vs. the undersaturation of 'Standard Mode' but doesn't have quite the same negative impact on shade range as a high Digital Vibrance setting. I'd also recommend trying out the ICC profile featured in the review, ensuring you copy the recommended settings but adjust brightness and colour channels by eye.


I understand what digital vibrance is I was just showing another option based on how he felt. Overall not every person will have identical settings because everyone see things differently. Ultimately it's to the person what settings they want and what looks good to them.


----------



## Canis-X

Yeah, I'm red-green color blind so color accuracy is definitely not on my requirements list...LOL


----------



## 4lek

Oh, i see.. that's why u have that full green wolf in your avatar!


----------



## Canis-X

Really!? I thought it was purple!!!


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> Oh, i see.. that's why u have that full green wolf in your avatar!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Canis-X*
> 
> Really!? I thought it was purple!!!


----------



## Kainn

just got one off newegg open box, no stand, or cables, otherwise looks nice. when i boot into windows it goes to sleep after the splash screen. works fine in windows safe mode and ubuntu... using a single link because i don't have another cable atm, any ideas?


----------



## TiezZ BE

strange, did you already set it to 144Hz in windows or something?


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> strange, did you already set it to 144Hz in windows or something?


No, I opened it up and plugged it in, if I use hdmi it works fine at 60hz, picking up a dual link dvi cable in an hour or so to see if that was it

Edit, got a dual link dvi cable, still goes to sleep after windows loads

Edit number 2, after some trouble shooting with asus tech support he said it sounds defective, he claimed he's heard of that happening before but for some reason his fixes didn't work this time.


----------



## n0ypi

Considering buying this monitor purely for gaming, is it worth the price? Right now it's at $260 on amazon.com


----------



## zacker

hmm probably wait for g sync version?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

sub


----------



## MonarchX

I say it again and again. This monitor BLOWS with G-sync a bit less than without, but BLOWS none-the-less. I had and hated every pixel on it! Even if you buy a JETI 2011 reference grade professional spectrometer worth $11K and use it to calibrate this monitor - you will still get crap picture. I don't know how many people know this but this monitor CANNOT produce neutral grays! Even after calibration they stay either dark purple or dark reddish/brownish/greenish because there is no way to calibrate all 255 levels on a TN screen due to dithering. Its disguising.

G-Sync is not amazing either. Sure, it can make things smoother, but its not the same as high FPS! When your FPS decreases on a G-Sync monitor, the smooth transition is there, but the BLUR INCREASES as your FPS decrease! G-Sync does not even work in blur-free light-strobing mode, which is what brings back that CRT image clarity. G-Sync makes the image motion smooth, while LightBoost makes the image motion clear.

*This monitor is good for one thing - competitive gaming where image quality is not even observed, where it doesn't matter at all*. If you want to play games to enjoy them, you need a display with great contrast ratio and deep black levels, which make up a huge portion of display's image quality capabilities. Having high contrast ratio and deep black levels makes the image pop out of the screen and seem more "3D" without using actual 3D. It improves immersion factor 10x fold. I don't know if anyone here was ever truly into gaming back with CRTs. but later didn't find gaming so appareling once LCDs came out. This is because CRTs are way better when it comes to black levels and clear motion.

I know I will be bashed here, but the truth is that today manufacturers are not putting the latest and greatest into monitors. They do use the latest and greatest in high-end TVs. Everything from color accuracy, backlight quality, black levels, and even uniformity is better on HDTVs than on monitors, even IPS and VA monitors. Sony's MotionFlow also uses light strobing like LightBoost, but just a bit blurrier. Of course the #1 TV type out there is the Panasonic plasma. VT60 can produce up to 35:000:1 contrast ratio and has input lag of only 20ms, which is better than on most monitors! If you can't tolerate sitting far enough away from the 1080p HDTV to enjoy the image, then go for new 4K TVs! Or use 4K resolution on 1080p TV by creating a custom 4K resolution and downscaling it to 1080p via GPU. Its not true 4K, but it sure as hell beats native 1080p.

As far as monitors go - Eizo Foris FG2421 with all of its reported issues is the best monitor there is, even though it only has a 4500:1 contrast ratio, but its miles better than VG248QE's contrast ratio of 650:1 to 450:1 !!! Its CRAP. Even if you calibrate it - its CRAP. If you don't calibrate it and still enjoy it for non-competetive gaming then you have no idea what image quality even is... Yes, I dare to say that because its true. And if you think that using ICC profiles solves the issue - think again. Downloading ICC profiles from the internet is a worthless attempt at improving image quality because each UNIT must be calibrated individually. If you use other people's ICC that were created on their monitor units then you have about a 4% chance of improving image quality and a 96% chance of making it worse. At the very least you need i1Display Pro or ColorMunki Display colorimeter to calibrate VG248QE or because it has gamma so low that everything looks flat and dead. No matter how you calibrate or what profile you download, TN panels like VG248QE will not produce neutral grays, which is very important. Having dark purple/blue/brown/green for gray and black is awful. These test will never produce truly neutral grays, blacks, and whites with VG248QE no matter how hard you try. There will always be a tint - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php and http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php Having crap black levels, and non-neutral blacks and grays affect every single color produced.

IPS panels also have crap contrast ratio of 1000:1, but they have great angles, uniformity, and accurate colors. VA panels is what you want for gaming because most average ones have a contrast ratio of 2500:1, good black levels and good color accuracy. Sure, gamma does change with angles, but its MILES better than any TN screen. Eizo Foris FG2421 is a VA screen too, but it has really nice 4500:1 contrast along with light strobing. It does have its issues, but once you start gaming on it - you stop noticing them. It doesn't have great uniformity, angles, and color accuracy, but sure as hell produces excellent and neutral grays after calibration. Yes, it also needs a calibration, but most of it can be done through the OSD menu without much need for an ICC or a LUT profile.

*All display devices need calibrated grayscale (from the blackest black to the whitest white), which includes white balance, temperature, gamma, and luminance because they determine that overall image accuracy and image depth.* Actual color accuracy (colorspace) is debate-able, but important none-the-less. Let's just say you would notice a much bigger difference between calibrated grayscale vs, non-calibrated grayscale than between accurate colorspace vs. inaccurate colorspace because grayscale affects all colors, but colorspace affects only the specific colors without changing all color neutrality. The cheapest and most effective combo to calibrate it ColorMunki Display colorimeter, free HCFR 3.1.0.7, and free dispcalGUI 2.0, which uses free ArgyllCMS. Total cost - $175 retail or about $140 through eBay. Its money you will never regret spending as you can calibrate any monitor and TV you have for many years to come. Its not something that requires upgrading.


----------



## TiezZ BE

some people aren't into near 100% color accuracy or black levels. I would like that, but it's not a must for me. So I bought this one when the foris wasn't released yet. And this one was already stretching my budget.

I've gamed on CRT for years, started with CGA colors so meh:


The perfect monitor doesn't exist...


----------



## MonarchX

Ha. These monitors do not even come close to having accurate colors AFTER calibration, which is why it is so vital to calibrate them to get at least an acceptable image. By default this monitor has a seriously nasty purple/crimson tint in normal/G-Sync mode and LightBoost modes. LightBoost mode is mind-boggingly bad without the G-Sync installed. G-Sync turns LightBoost mode into ULMB mode that is a huge improvement over regular LightBoost mode, but its still terrible. All in all, without G-Sync, this monitor is unbearable if you spend time to appreciate graphics in games. I would take a GTX 670 with Eizo Foris FG2421 over GTX Ti 780 and this monitor if those were the only choices I had. I can't play games with purple shadows and a tint that can never go away, no matter how hard you adjust it. If you want to go TN - go for the 27" models or BenQ because they do have somewhat better colors, but again - TN sucks no matter what. ASUS ROG will suck too.

Many high-end CRT units came with near-perfect color accuracy. 100x times better than any TN panel can offer.

It is beyond me how people can perceive still or in motion game images on higher resolution (4K) monitors with low contrast ratio as being more immersive, realistic, and / or more enjoyable than the same images on 1080p monitors with high contrast ratio. No amount of pixels will ever compensate for the lack of juicy, inky blacks and low contrast ratio. Hasn't anyone here played with TV remote and noticed what happens when you reduce contrast? The lower it is, the flatter and the less colorful the image becomes. Low contrast literally sucks the life out of the picture.

There are plenty of decent VA panels out there with great color accuracy, contrast ratio, and features under $350 and even $300 AFAIK. Most high-end IPS monitors and even BenQ LightBoost monitors cost about that much, if not more! I think there are a few 1440p VA panels out there, but again, 1080p on 24" or 27" is still compensated by VA contrast, resulting in a more immersive image with a better performance than 1440p IPS or TN panel can provide.

High contrast ratio on the left and low contrast ratio is on the right. Its THAT much different. The difference between Eizo Foris FG2421 and VG248QE is really that drastic.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, in light of this long posting.....and the knowledge that a perfect monitor doesn't exist.....I am perfectly content with my color-blindness!!!


----------



## zacker

lets find how many colour blind people we have in here ! what numbers can you see? ;p


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> I say it again and again. This monitor BLOWS with G-sync a bit less than without, but BLOWS none-the-less. I had and hated every pixel on it! Even if you buy a JETI 2011 reference grade professional spectrometer worth $11K and use it to calibrate this monitor - you will still get crap picture. I don't know how many people know this but this monitor CANNOT produce neutral grays! Even after calibration they stay either dark purple or dark reddish/brownish/greenish because there is no way to calibrate all 255 levels on a TN screen due to dithering. Its disguising.
> 
> G-Sync is not amazing either. Sure, it can make things smoother, but its not the same as high FPS! When your FPS decreases on a G-Sync monitor, the smooth transition is there, but the BLUR INCREASES as your FPS decrease! G-Sync does not even work in blur-free light-strobing mode, which is what brings back that CRT image clarity. G-Sync makes the image motion smooth, while LightBoost makes the image motion clear.
> 
> *This monitor is good for one thing - competitive gaming where image quality is not even observed, where it doesn't matter at all*. If you want to play games to enjoy them, you need a display with great contrast ratio and deep black levels, which make up a huge portion of display's image quality capabilities. Having high contrast ratio and deep black levels makes the image pop out of the screen and seem more "3D" without using actual 3D. It improves immersion factor 10x fold. I don't know if anyone here was ever truly into gaming back with CRTs. but later didn't find gaming so appareling once LCDs came out. This is because CRTs are way better when it comes to black levels and clear motion.
> 
> I know I will be bashed here, but the truth is that today manufacturers are not putting the latest and greatest into monitors. They do use the latest and greatest in high-end TVs. Everything from color accuracy, backlight quality, black levels, and even uniformity is better on HDTVs than on monitors, even IPS and VA monitors. Sony's MotionFlow also uses light strobing like LightBoost, but just a bit blurrier. Of course the #1 TV type out there is the Panasonic plasma. VT60 can produce up to 35:000:1 contrast ratio and has input lag of only 20ms, which is better than on most monitors! If you can't tolerate sitting far enough away from the 1080p HDTV to enjoy the image, then go for new 4K TVs! Or use 4K resolution on 1080p TV by creating a custom 4K resolution and downscaling it to 1080p via GPU. Its not true 4K, but it sure as hell beats native 1080p.
> 
> As far as monitors go - Eizo Foris FG2421 with all of its reported issues is the best monitor there is, even though it only has a 4500:1 contrast ratio, but its miles better than VG248QE's contrast ratio of 650:1 to 450:1 !!! Its CRAP. Even if you calibrate it - its CRAP. If you don't calibrate it and still enjoy it for non-competetive gaming then you have no idea what image quality even is... Yes, I dare to say that because its true. And if you think that using ICC profiles solves the issue - think again. Downloading ICC profiles from the internet is a worthless attempt at improving image quality because each UNIT must be calibrated individually. If you use other people's ICC that were created on their monitor units then you have about a 4% chance of improving image quality and a 96% chance of making it worse. At the very least you need i1Display Pro or ColorMunki Display colorimeter to calibrate VG248QE or because it has gamma so low that everything looks flat and dead. No matter how you calibrate or what profile you download, TN panels like VG248QE will not produce neutral grays, which is very important. Having dark purple/blue/brown/green for gray and black is awful. These test will never produce truly neutral grays, blacks, and whites with VG248QE no matter how hard you try. There will always be a tint - http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/black.php and http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/gradient.php Having crap black levels, and non-neutral blacks and grays affect every single color produced.
> 
> IPS panels also have crap contrast ratio of 1000:1, but they have great angles, uniformity, and accurate colors. VA panels is what you want for gaming because most average ones have a contrast ratio of 2500:1, good black levels and good color accuracy. Sure, gamma does change with angles, but its MILES better than any TN screen. Eizo Foris FG2421 is a VA screen too, but it has really nice 4500:1 contrast along with light strobing. It does have its issues, but once you start gaming on it - you stop noticing them. It doesn't have great uniformity, angles, and color accuracy, but sure as hell produces excellent and neutral grays after calibration. Yes, it also needs a calibration, but most of it can be done through the OSD menu without much need for an ICC or a LUT profile.
> 
> *All display devices need calibrated grayscale (from the blackest black to the whitest white), which includes white balance, temperature, gamma, and luminance because they determine that overall image accuracy and image depth.* Actual color accuracy (colorspace) is debate-able, but important none-the-less. Let's just say you would notice a much bigger difference between calibrated grayscale vs, non-calibrated grayscale than between accurate colorspace vs. inaccurate colorspace because grayscale affects all colors, but colorspace affects only the specific colors without changing all color neutrality. The cheapest and most effective combo to calibrate it ColorMunki Display colorimeter, free HCFR 3.1.0.7, and free dispcalGUI 2.0, which uses free ArgyllCMS. Total cost - $175 retail or about $140 through eBay. Its money you will never regret spending as you can calibrate any monitor and TV you have for many years to come. Its not something that requires upgrading.


AS you said, this monitor is good for one thing:

competitive gaming

For instance I find this monitor perfect for CS:GO and Dota2.
Sure color accuracy is not the best but that is a trade of people are willing to make.

TN or IPS is up to preference.


----------



## Owari

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> lets find how many colour blind people we have in here ! what numbers can you see? ;p


74


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owari*
> 
> 74


+12


----------



## MonarchX

It is something to use when you play games solely to win, and set all your video settings to LOWEST possible to get high FPS. This is NOT something you use to play ANY SP games or MP games where you might see that cool moment where graphics simply rocks.

VG248QE is not in the league of "not the best colors" but in "horse ***** colors worthless for appreciating any graphics other than straight 2D geometry, where colors are ignored completely* league. Its one thing not to be able to display colors accuracy, but VG248QE cannot even produce black and white images accurately. Its like going back 50 years in terms of picture quality. Eizo Foris FG2421 does not have accurate colors either and you could say "Sure, colors are not the best" about it, but not about VG248QE.

It sucks that most people have never even seen monitors with high contrast ratio or high-end plasma TVs in very dark environments. If they were to spend 15 minutes with such displays, they'd never go with a POFS monitor like this one.


----------



## zacker

canis can you see this ?

http://www.tedmontgomery.com/the_eye/colortst/graphics/plate09.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Owari*
> 
> 74


owari i am sorry you are colourblind







lol pcm2 correct


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> It is something to use when you play games solely to win, and set all your video settings to LOWEST possible to get high FPS. This is NOT something you use to play ANY SP games or MP games where you might see that cool moment where graphics simply rocks.
> 
> VG248QE is not in the league of "not the best colors" but in "horse ***** colors worthless for appreciating any graphics other than straight 2D geometry, where colors are ignored completely* league. Its one thing not to be able to display colors accuracy, but VG248QE cannot even produce black and white images accurately. Its like going back 50 years in terms of picture quality. Eizo Foris FG2421 does not have accurate colors either and you could say "Sure, colors are not the best" about it, but not about VG248QE.
> 
> It sucks that most people have never even seen monitors with high contrast ratio or high-end plasma TVs in very dark environments. If they were to spend 15 minutes with such displays, they'd never go with a POFS monitor like this one.


Well I would not qualify this monitor as a POFS as you said.

It clearly is aimed at competitive gaming and in that regards it is doing a really great job along with other BenQ's around.
If you prefer color accuracy, you better buy IPS / 1440p, simple matter of taste.
Imo, I don't find the colors to be that bad. Sure the default settings were awful but after tweaking, it's better.
It is not perfect but definitely looks better than you make it out to be.

Another major plus of this monitor is his price. Eizo Foris's are better but also more expensive and sometimes more difficult to find depending of your country.


----------



## Canis-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> lets find how many colour blind people we have in here ! what numbers can you see? ;p


I don't see any number(s).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> canis can you see this ?
> 
> http://www.tedmontgomery.com/the_eye/colortst/graphics/plate09.jpg
> owari i am sorry you are colourblind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol pcm2 correct


I don't see anything in that one either. Do I pass??


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zacker*
> 
> lets find how many colour blind people we have in here ! what numbers can you see? ;p


The answer is 42.


----------



## Canis-X

Well, maybe I see a 86 in the one above....sorta.


----------



## zacker

they are many people that are colourblind and they dont even know i dont know too i can se 86 prob is 86 lol


----------



## nged72

Is this monitor worth it at $242.99 no tax/no shipping cost? (wont upgrade to Gysnc module)

Or should I get the BenQ XL2420z for 350 no tax/no shipping cost?

Currently not playing an FPS but I will be playing BF4 and others when I get around to it.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Is this monitor worth it at $242.99 no tax/no shipping cost? (wont upgrade to Gysnc module)
> 
> Or should I get the BenQ XL2420z for 350 no tax/no shipping cost?
> 
> Currently not playing an FPS but I will be playing BF4 and others when I get around to it.


I love my vg248qe.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Is this monitor worth it at $242.99 no tax/no shipping cost? (wont upgrade to Gysnc module)
> 
> Or should I get the BenQ XL2420z for 350 no tax/no shipping cost?
> 
> Currently not playing an FPS but I will be playing BF4 and others when I get around to it.


For that price, the Asus is a really good option.
BenQ will offer more features and it's up to you if you feel it is Worth the premium they ask for.

The Asus can be modded to add gsync if that helps you make a decision.

Otherwise, you can wait a bit since there is new monitors incoming this year with all the gsync stuff.


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> For that price, the Asus is a really good option.
> BenQ will offer more features and it's up to you if you feel it is Worth the premium they ask for.
> 
> The Asus can be modded to add gsync if that helps you make a decision.
> 
> Otherwise, you can wait a bit since there is new monitors incoming this year with all the gsync stuff.


I just cant decide if I want to wait and then see that the prices are ridiculous.

I wont be able to buy a monitor for over 380 for the next year since I'm in college.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> I just cant decide if I want to wait and then see that the prices are ridiculous.
> 
> I wont be able to buy a monitor for over 380 for the next year since I'm in college.


In that case I'd definitely recommend the Asus VG248QE for that price if you do not care about gsync.

There is no way you'll regret buying it anyways.

You can then spend the extra cash somewhere else.


----------



## Gerbacio

i recently got this monitor and i LOVE it ...i did the lightboost hack for PC and its a masterpiece!

the only problem i have with the monitor is that whenever i dont have the lightboost hack it looks like it has the soap opera effect on it.....for PC i dont care cause if i have the lightboost hack it looks perfect but for consoles on the other ports it makes the games unbearable...anyone knows what to do or how to resolve this issue .


----------



## nged72

Don't use the hack when using on consoles as consoles won't run higher than 60hz anyways


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Don't use the hack when using on consoles as consoles won't run higher than 60hz anyways


Can't since the hack is software wise

I just want it to work with the consoles


----------



## 4lek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard Wolf*
> 
> There is no way you'll regret buying it anyways.


I did. Oh man,i regretted so much!!









Fortunately Amazon is awesome....and s, now i'm happy with my Eizo Floris fg2421.

But what i learned is: TN pannels suck,suck hard; in 2014 they shouldn't even being sold anymore.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4lek*
> 
> I did. Oh man,i regretted so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately Amazon is awesome....and s, now i'm happy with my Eizo Floris fg2421.
> 
> But what i learned is: TN pannels suck,suck hard; in 2014 they shouldn't even being sold anymore.


Well TN pannels are still good for competitive gaming though.
I still play most of my games in low settings, lower res even though I have an R9 280x and an I5. hahah

Color accuracy Wise, I am not picky so that may be why I enjoy the VG248QE.

Your Eizo Floris is really good, that's a nice pick.


----------



## nged72

How is Neweggs return policy if I dont like the colors and such?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> How is Neweggs return policy if I dont like the colors and such?


It will fall under the Standard Policy for Monitor Returns,

Quote:


> Monitor Standard Return Policy
> *Return for refund within: 30 days
> Return for replacement within: 30 days
> Restocking Fee: yes*
> This is our Standard 30-Day Return Policy. Items covered by this policy (those products for which Newegg states "This item may be returned for a replacement or refund within 30 days only") must be returned to Newegg within 30 days of the invoice date for this policy to apply. "Return" constitutes receipt of the product by Newegg, and not the mere issuance of an RMA.
> 
> The following conditions are not acceptable for return, and will result in the merchandise being returned to you:
> Any monitor that has been found to be damaged due to physical abuse or misuse.


One thing though is if you haven't already, sign up for Newegg Premier as they offer free return's without a restocking fee. It's free for the first 30 days, which oh look, you can only return the monitor within a 30 day window







. So if you are not happy with the monitor, and I'm doing this with a monitor I just purchased as well, you just hit the return button and most likely get your free label to ship it back to them.

Newegg will remind you this service is only free for the 1st 30 days, after that you WILL be charged $45 or whatever the amount is. So if you do sign up for it keep tabs on the days and cancel membership to Premier after you ship the monitor back, or if you decide to keep it.


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> It will fall under the Standard Policy for Monitor Returns,
> One thing though is if you haven't already, sign up for Newegg Premier as they offer free return's without a restocking fee. It's free for the first 30 days, which oh look, you can only return the monitor within a 30 day window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So if you are not happy with the monitor, and I'm doing this with a monitor I just purchased as well, you just hit the return button and most likely get your free label to ship it back to them.
> 
> Newegg will remind you this service is only free for the 1st 30 days, after that you WILL be charged $45 or whatever the amount is. So if you do sign up for it keep tabs on the days and cancel membership to Premier after you ship the monitor back, or if you decide to keep it.


Thank you, I signed up


----------



## nged72

Anyone know the BEST ICC Profile.

On the Left is my old Monitor on the Right is the VG248QE with a profile I found online at:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1wxse9/just_bought_a_glorious_asus_vg248qe_gaming/%5B/URL


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> Anyone know the BEST ICC Profile.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On the Left is my old Monitor on the Right is the VG248QE with a profile I found online at:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/1wxse9/just_bought_a_glorious_asus_vg248qe_gaming/%5B/URL


Hm, did you also tweak the settings on your monitor?


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Hm, did you also tweak the settings on your monitor?


I did the tweaks that the main post described and then installed the ICC.

The colors didn't bother me at all except for how bright it still is compared to my other monitor.

Didn't notice the problem until I took that picture; took a picture of my setup to show a friend and noticed how dark it was on my new monitor. Moved the picture to my old monitor and it was as the picture shows


----------



## TiezZ BE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nged72*
> 
> I did the tweaks that the main post described and then installed the ICC.
> 
> The colors didn't bother me at all except for how bright it still is compared to my other monitor.
> 
> Didn't notice the problem until I took that picture; took a picture of my setup to show a friend and noticed how dark it was on my new monitor. Moved the picture to my old monitor and it was as the picture shows


Not every panel is 100% the same. And those settings look really weird to me.

I started out with the settings of this review: http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe (the part somewhere in the ~middle)

I changed those to my liking, went a bit higher (but not much) on the brightness and contrast, and I didn't use the same settings for every mode.


----------



## littledonny

I used this ICC with good results:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/h7oqbqs78iezit8/ASUS%20VG248-211.icm


----------



## nged72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Hm, did you also tweak the settings on your monitor?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiezZ BE*
> 
> Not every panel is 100% the same. And those settings look really weird to me.
> 
> I started out with the settings of this review: http://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe (the part somewhere in the ~middle)
> 
> I changed those to my liking, went a bit higher (but not much) on the brightness and contrast, and I didn't use the same settings for every mode.


Changed my monitor to 144hz and Used this one detailed.

Love it so far.

Edit: Anything I need to test out with this monitor to make sure everything is good?

Like Lightboost to see if there is splotches or something?


----------



## n0ypi

I really want to try this monitor out for gaming. Will I see a huge difference between this and my second monitor which is a asus vs247h-p?. My main monitor right now is an asus pb278q which looks amazing when I play games more specifically single player games, but when I hope into fps like bf4 and cs I just can't play appropriately because the monitor can't keep up.


----------



## Bastard Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n0ypi*
> 
> I really want to try this monitor out for gaming. Will I see a huge difference between this and my second monitor which is a asus vs247h-p?. My main monitor right now is an asus pb278q which looks amazing when I play games more specifically single player games, but when I hope into fps like bf4 and cs I just can't play appropriately because the monitor can't keep up.


Well for fps games you will indeed see a huge difference going from 60 to 144hz, there is no debates about this.

Image quality Wise, it will be worse than your pb278q.

The VG248QE is targeted at competitive gamers who prefer the advantages of high refresh rates over image quality.

Imo, it's a no brainer for games like CSGO and such.


----------



## nged72

Ok so the profile I have from that website is kinda bad.

When looking at white things on my screen the top of it is yellowish whereas the rest of the screen is normal white.

I am sitting looking at the middle of the screen so my monitor is placed where it should be.

If i put the monitor really low and me looking down on it, the white looks normal -.-


----------



## nuggabob

I'm looking to sell this monitor, how much can i get with the modded screen? I removed the film.


----------



## lukem5

Does anybody know how I can use the macro keys on my g510 keyboard to switch between the video modes? (game mode, theater mode, standard etc) instead of using the buttons on the screen?

I am constantly switching between games and internet browsing, it is way to bright for browsing when in theater or game mode and so I have to turn it to night mode all the time (which is too dark for gaming).

Wish I could write a program that just adjusts it automatically (depending on whether a webpage or a game is maximized) but that's another story.


----------



## jeri

seeems kinda "outdated" now with the release of the massive ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q


----------



## bhav

Rog swift costs 3x as much though.


----------



## Elmy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeri*
> 
> seeems kinda "outdated" now with the release of the massive ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q


The swift is 1440p you can't even compare to this monitor. People that are playing at 80 FPS on the Asus VG248QE will struggle when moving up to the Swift. Most will have to upgrade their graphics card to get better framerates.


----------



## jeri

Well most people can't and wont afford that monitor anyway. I just stick with my Asus VG248QE + LB and ~120fps for while now a guess. Maybe for xmas and more human prices + new nvidia gpu 8xx.


----------



## Haas360

Hey guys, I am selling my Asus VG248QE, its a good monitor, I just upgraded to 1440p though.

*The good thing about my monitor is it has been de-matted, so its a glossy display that will have better clarity and picture colors*

MSG me if interested.

Thanks


----------



## Scotty99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kainn*
> 
> just got one off newegg open box, no stand, or cables, otherwise looks nice. when i boot into windows it goes to sleep after the splash screen. works fine in windows safe mode and ubuntu... using a single link because i don't have another cable atm, any ideas?


Whoa...what? You got no stand or cables and you were ok with this? How much did you save?

Anyone else buy open box on newegg and not get all the parts? If you read the reviews on the open box of the 248qe all the people on there say they got all accessories, how the hell did you not get a stand ***!


----------



## Scotty99

Like many, i am also very confused on which route i should go:

1. Buy the vg248qe
2. Wait for gsync monitors to come to mainstream
3. Buy a 1440p monitor (i mostly play MMO's)

#3 is in last place because im worried about things not scaling properly on the desktop, or browsers etc cause 1080p is far and away mainstream resolution and ive heard people complain about how nothing looks "right" in normal day to day use on 1440p.

If i did go with the asus now, do you guys run with vsync off or on? I turn settings up high enough in WoW where i rarely go over 144 fps so tearing wouldnt really be a thing with it off but on the other hand leaving it on would guarantee that wouldnt happen.


----------



## Kainn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Whoa...what? You got no stand or cables and you were ok with this? How much did you save?
> 
> Anyone else buy open box on newegg and not get all the parts? If you read the reviews on the open box of the 248qe all the people on there say they got all accessories, how the hell did you not get a stand ***!


I work at geek squad so I was gonna buy a wall mount for dirt cheap. But I ended up rma ing it anyway because I couldn't ever get a display out of it. Ended up getting a benq 60Hz "normal" monitor


----------



## Scotty99

So no one knows how close we are to seeing gsync monitors show up at retailers like newegg/amazon etc? Im not willing to pay 500 bucks for a monitor, and the gsync upgrade kit to this one is too expensive as well imo.


----------



## Scotty99

Hey guys just got my monitor, was wondering if i needed to download a driver for this lol? I havent gotten a new monitor in ages. I do have one stuck pixel its at the top of the screen barely noticable, i bought open box and saved about 50 bucks and it had all the cables and stuff so im happy. I havent tried gaming with it yet, but first thing i did was go into the control panel and set to 144hz : )

Instead of browsing thru hundreds of pages would someone mind posting their color settings so i could get a baseline for calibrating this thing? : )

Thanks.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scotty99*
> 
> Hey guys just got my monitor, was wondering if i needed to download a driver for this lol? I havent gotten a new monitor in ages. I do have one stuck pixel its at the top of the screen barely noticable, i bought open box and saved about 50 bucks and it had all the cables and stuff so im happy. I havent tried gaming with it yet, but first thing i did was go into the control panel and set to 144hz : )
> 
> Instead of browsing thru hundreds of pages would someone mind posting their color settings so i could get a baseline for calibrating this thing? : )
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/articles/icc_profiles.htm

Scroll and find the VG248QE, click the link and it'll download a color profile for you. I wont go into how to activate it just google how to use an iccprofile, something along those lines, its quick and easy. But basically i just run that color profile and have my monitor set to 10 brightness and it looks great to me.


----------



## Scotty99

Update: Sad news/cautionary tale on open box items.

So i bought this monitor for WoW, for some reason anything above 60hz there is this weird stutter that i just cant explain. The stutter occurs when flying close to objects in your peripheral vison, or if you are flying next to something and you turn your camera and you are flying sideways watching the objects go by you, this happens riding a regular ground mount as well. Its not tearing or anything, i tried every possible combination of vsync/borderless windowed/hertz combination and the only thing that fixed this was setting the panel back to 60 hz (and the display didnt look $200+ better than my old 60hz TN so im sending this one back). Stuck pixel was also annoying me, it was right in the address bar for chrome, quite noticeable.

To top it off i got kicked in the nuts on restocking fee, AND return shipping. 223.00 paid for the monitor open box (ill never buy an open box item ever again, lesson learned) minus 33.00 for restocking fee and 29.00 shipping.....sigh.

Maybe someone else who plays WoW will read this and think twice, i never tried lightboost but i am sure it would not have fixed the weird stutter that was happening in WoW. After eating the 60 bucks im gonna regroup and switch my attention to 1440p 60hz panels.

Kicking myself, signing off lol.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Hi guys, sorry if anyone has already stated this problem, just too many posts here to read through them all,
I JUST bought a New VG248QE, was toying around with it all day went through all refresh modes, worked perfectly fine,then, finally did the lightboost hack to try it out, i did like it for sure.
But due to colors/dimmness, not something i want to keep on, so i uninstalled it.
I was using the ToastyX's strobelight-setup/strobelight.exe method. Since no registry tweaking, figured would be best method for trial period.
Since uninstalling and rebooting, my 144hz refresh mode no longer works, it is listed, and i can choose it, but i get the same effect as like when you have a 60hz monitor and you try to overclock it to like 75hz or something that is not supported, it is all staticy and fuzzy.

host images

http://s29.postimg.org/jbx9yuiqf/WP_20140910_001.jpg

sorry for image quality, i took it with my phone as i wasn't sure if a screen capture would capture it.

Please some advice, or a point in the right direction where i might find some info.
Or if anyone else has had a similar experience.
I am using DisplayPort btw.
Thanks.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

After a bit more testing....it seems only 1920x1080 resolution that is affected , 144hz is working on other resolutions fine. Could it be timings on the resolutions or something? which i don't know what they should be, also it seems the nvidia driver wants to put things in 16-bit color even when 32-bit is picked. i don't understand. Not sure if i should RMA monitor, or if it's in some settings somewhere.


----------



## BangBangPlay

I am contemplating buying this monitor in a few weeks. I run two GTX 770s so Id like to take advantage of the rendering power I now have. My current Asus VG23AH IPS monitor caps at 72 Hz overclocked from 60 Hz. I have read about the G-Sync module but I can't find it for sale anywhere. Is it not officially out yet? I'd rather just so it myself and not buy it already installed ($500) or have it installed for ($300). Nvidia has a DIY video on their site so I assume it's going to be available by itself eventually. Any news on this?


----------



## Cyro999

They were sold like 8 months ago, not many made - just wait for the 1080p gsync/ulmb monitors. I have not heard much of them but they were supposed to release a while ago and they've not been cancelled AFAIK.


----------



## SinisteR OCN

The DIY Module has been released for a while now, they said it would be a limited production , so i'm not sure how many are left out there.
Only place i see them from to time is here...

http://overlordcomputer.com/collections/nvidia-gsync

But seems like they hold most their stock so they can charge a fee to do the mod service for you.

Good luck, and if you happen to find somewhere that still sells the board on it's own without
charging you extra so they can mod it, feel free to reply back your findings!!

On a side note, i run 2x Asus GTX 770 DirectCU II OC's and for this monitor, they are a dream!!!


----------



## BangBangPlay

Thanks guys! I think I'll wait for the Benq XL2420G or maybe go 1440p with an Asus PB278Q. It is a tough decision to make, picture/resolution vs refresh rate/smoothness. Either that or get this monitor from one of the resellers who install the G-sync module for $500. Decisions decisions!


----------



## SinisteR OCN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Thanks guys! I think I'll wait for the Benq XL2420G or maybe go 1440p with an Asus PB278Q. It is a tough decision to make, picture/resolution vs refresh rate/smoothness. Either that or get this monitor from one of the resellers who install the G-sync module for $500. Decisions decisions!


No problem, just remember, if you decide to jump to 1440p and you have the 2gb versions of the 770's, then you will be walking a thin-line on your settings, some games you will have no problem with, some games will become a stutter fest, higher resolution means more data on a 2gb-256-bit bus, so just keep that in mind. If you have 4gb in sli, then what are you waiting for, 1440p!!!! lol, if not, i would say get the best 1080p monitor you can afford, best image quality/functionality etc, etc. because there isn't much on 1080 that the sli 770's wont max out with high frame-rates. Hope this helps man.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BangBangPlay*
> 
> Thanks guys! I think I'll wait for the Benq XL2420G or maybe go 1440p with an Asus PB278Q.


The VG248QE and PB278Q use LED PWM Dimming (Read about the side effects) which increases motion blur and may cause health issues. The PB278Q is one of the slowest 1440p monitors since it uses PWM and the overdrive (Trace Free) setting needs to be switched from 60 to 20 to get rid of the overshoot ghosting. Newer, similarly priced 1440p monitors like the AOC Q2770QPU and BenQ BL2710PT match the PB278Q's color preset quality, but are PWM free and have faster pixel response times.

Waiting for the XL2430G is a good idea, buying a PB278Q is not.


----------



## BangBangPlay

Good points, I was kinda leaning towards higher refresh rate anyways. I have seen the benefits of higher refresh rates with my own eyes while I have not experienced 1440p extensively yet. Besides, being able to OC those monitors is a crap shoot.

Menacing tuba, I knew your screen name looked familiar! I got the Asus VG23AH last year and OCed it with your help. I am one of the few people who prefer glossy finished screens so that's why I was considering the PB278Q. I don't know why more manufacturers don't at least list the finish in their specs.


----------



## wintermute000

just bought one of these babies. After fixing the colour calibration/ICC profile, very pleased, massive difference to my old 60hz screen.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wintermute000*
> 
> just bought one of these babies. After fixing the colour calibration/ICC profile, very pleased, massive difference to my old 60hz screen.


I'm getting rid of mine in place for 2 dell glossy ips screens :3 back to 60hz i go







but hoping i can get a 72hz oc


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> I'm getting rid of mine in place for 2 dell glossy ips screens :3 back to 60hz i go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but hoping i can get a 72hz oc


If you're referring to the S2415H, it only goes to 65Hz without timing adjustments just like the U2414H.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> If you're referring to the S2415H, it only goes to 65Hz without timing adjustments just like the U2414H.


Have you done a review for it yet? 65Hz is a tad underwhelming, but if 72hz is possible without frame skipping with custom timings then that sounds good

Edit: Got monitor today, hooked it up, looks beautiful, didnt play with any settings except brightness i dropped to 35.

Also got to 72hz with a 160 pixel clock, i was able to get to 67hz on auto and it capped out around 165 pixel clock even after patching to take away the limitation. No frame skipping either, things looking good here!









Ordered a second one and hoping it'll also come backlight bleed free and no dead/bright pixels, the ips glow on this isnt too bad eiter


----------



## PCM2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malinkadink*
> 
> Have you done a review for it yet? 65Hz is a tad underwhelming, but if 72hz is possible without frame skipping with custom timings then that sounds good
> 
> Edit: Got monitor today, hooked it up, looks beautiful, didnt play with any settings except brightness i dropped to 35.
> 
> Also got to 72hz with a 160 pixel clock, i was able to get to 67hz on auto and it capped out around 165 pixel clock even after patching to take away the limitation. No frame skipping either, things looking good here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered a second one and hoping it'll also come backlight bleed free and no dead/bright pixels, the ips glow on this isnt too bad eiter


Currently reviewing it. Really nice image, sounds like you've discovered that already though.


----------



## Malinkadink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCM2*
> 
> Currently reviewing it. Really nice image, sounds like you've discovered that already though.


Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## FedericoUY

Just purchased one of this monitors I got for kinda offer at a low price, waiting for it's arrive!. Is the health monitor issue a real eye issue that has been really checked? I mean, does someone had eyes problem after using this monitor? Or with proper adjustment will not be an issue?


----------



## Dominican

i just got this monitor few days ago so far good but waiting 4k drop not good idea 290 crossfire 1920 by 1080


----------



## scottb75

I just got one yesterday and I'm liking it well so far.


----------



## doysh

I'm considering buying either this, or the BenQ XL2411Z, from Amazon.com.

I'm in the Middle-east, inputs are 110v, unlike the U.S. which uses 220v, IIRC.

Looking at the specs of both monitors, the Asus has "Voltage:100-240V, 50/60Hz" listed under "Power Consumption", while the BenQ has a built-in power supply 90~264 AC.

Both should work fine out of the box, correct?


----------



## Falkentyne

-VG248QE only has lightboost mode (although strobelight works to enable it on amd and NVidia).
+VG248QE has better, very rich (but sort of fake and saturated, almost feels cartoony) colors in Theater mode...definitely makes it feel like a nice shiny colorful CRT. No setting on the Benq can replicate what Asus' theater mode is capable of (I've tried)
-VG248QE seems to favor the reds more than other colors. Asus monitors are known for this (seems to happen on the Swift, too).
-VG248QE has drastically different gamma curves per refresh rate. 60hz looks spot on and everything is correct with proper colors. 144 hz washes out everything, gamma point rises to 1.8, requires a different ICC per refresh rate to keep thinks looking right.
+XL2720Z (don't know about the 24" models) keep EXACT same gamma and almost exactly the same color reproduction at 60hz or 144 hz. Does not require different ICC profiles for different refresh rates. Gamma does NOT change one bit when you up the hz, quite rare for TFT's to keep the gamma point correct at all refresh rates.
+Benq monitors have gamma settings in the OSD. Asus monitors do not.

XL2411Z has both lightboost and benq blur reduction mode (certain 2D side scrolling games may look better with the per-line overdrive of lightboost (less ghosting), but BBR mode doesn't trash the colors or contrast like lightboost does.
Benq BR can be used on consoles, does not require a PC. Lightboost can only be used on a PC

XL2411Z is end of life, according to Benq. XL2420Z, 2430T (blur reduction strobe settings can now be set through the OSD on 2430T; adds digital vibrance color settings) and 2720Z are still current models. The 2411Z does not have displayport; I'd definitely spend the extra $100 and get a 2420Z or 2430T (same price) vs the 2411Z.


----------



## WayTooCrazy

I currently have the VG248QE monitor and like it. I was looking to go with Nvidia surround, but either vendors are out of these or they have raised prices $50 or so. I picked mine up for $276... now I can't find any for less than $330 or higher. Since I only run a single GTX 970 and will not be getting a second (waiting until 4K gaming becomes a reality with 60fps on a single GPU, then I'll look into 4K again). This puts my FPS on most of my games at 60fps or so or less. Would pairing my current monitor with a 2 x VE248Q be bad? Should I go with BenQ RL2455HM for the side monitors?


----------



## WiLd FyeR

If GPU is averaging 80 FPS on games and monitor is 120/144hz. Is it affecting the gameplay or it doesn't matter?


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> If GPU is averaging 80 FPS on games and monitor is 120/144hz. Is it affecting the gameplay or it doesn't matter?


No it just mean you at 80fps, turn down some of the eye candy in your game settings and you will get more fps. i get around 100fps in bf4 miltiplayer and that is maxed out settings.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> If GPU is averaging 80 FPS on games and monitor is 120/144hz. Is it affecting the gameplay or it doesn't matter?


I don't like playing stuff at "only" 80-100fps, it feels low and slow when i can play most stuff at higher FPS with a single 980, just requires turning down settings on the demanding games.

The loss is obvious (i get that hey i have some performance issues feel without looking at FPS meter, even if it only drops to ~120-100) but 80 on 144hz is still far better than 60 on 60hz. It's just - you're only getting a bit better, when it could be a lot better.

Does it affect your actual measured skill? Not really, unless you're playing an extremely twitchy game where some milliseconds and smoothness really matters.

Will you be a lot more comfortable at 150fps with a 20ms lag, compared to 80fps and a 28ms lag? Well, some people don't even claim to notice the difference but for others it means the world


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

I got three of them late last year and have been happy with them so far. One of them had three or four stuck or dead pixels when I got them but it is now down to only one. Pity Asus considers up to five dead or stuck pixels to be acceptable and won't replace a monitor for only that many. I'm running all three off HDMI since I needed to use an HDMI splitter to clone my TV to the primary monitor. Since I'm not a gamer, HDMI works just fine for me. I went online to find suggestions for setting the colors, etc. and tried two or three of them before deciding on one of them. Even then, I had to reduce the brightness considerably. I see a lot of complaints about the colors for these monitors but they look just fine to me now that I changed the settings. I have the volume on the built-in speakers set to 0; my Corsair SP2500 sound way better.


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KEITHRH12*
> 
> No it just mean you at 80fps, turn down some of the eye candy in your game settings and you will get more fps. i get around 100fps in bf4 miltiplayer and that is maxed out settings.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> I don't like playing stuff at "only" 80-100fps, it feels low and slow when i can play most stuff at higher FPS with a single 980, just requires turning down settings on the demanding games.
> 
> The loss is obvious (i get that hey i have some performance issues feel without looking at FPS meter, even if it only drops to ~120-100) but 80 on 144hz is still far better than 60 on 60hz. It's just - you're only getting a bit better, when it could be a lot better.
> 
> Does it affect your actual measured skill? Not really, unless you're playing an extremely twitchy game where some milliseconds and smoothness really matters.
> 
> Will you be a lot more comfortable at 150fps with a 20ms lag, compared to 80fps and a 28ms lag? Well, some people don't even claim to notice the difference but for others it means the world


Thanks for the incite on this REP+ to both

Used to have an OG Titan but gave up on video editing so downgraded to a 750ti. Most Shooting games I turn everything to low settings to try to maximize the frams. On BF4 I still get 80's - 120 but on Hardline it goes from 80's -115 ish. Debating if I should get a 960 but I dont' know, maybe a Ti version will come out soon.


----------



## Cyro999

Maybe to combat AMD's midrange launches, nvidia is just price gouging gm204 at the moment, plenty of room to partially disable a few more things and release it as a gtx960ti


----------



## WiLd FyeR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Maybe to combat AMD's midrange launches, nvidia is just price gouging gm204 at the moment, plenty of room to partially disable a few more things and release it as a gtx960ti


We in the same page since Nvidia did that with the 780 last year.


----------



## Gabkicks

does the vg248qe support freesync? any updates released for it or anythng to make it support freesync?


----------



## DesertRat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> does the vg248qe support freesync? any updates released for it or anythng to make it support freesync?


If Asus chooses to do so, they could theoretically release a firmware update to support it, but I have a sneaky suspicion since it was the first gsync capable screen(with board replacement) that they won't, so it doesn't alienate nVidia at all. Which sucks.


----------



## MenacingTuba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabkicks*
> 
> does the vg248qe support freesync? any updates released for it or anythng to make it support freesync?


No, it never will (unless they make a new version with a Free-Sync PCB and DP board) and there's no point since it uses 240hz PWM, and sync tech does not work with back-light strobing/Lightboost. PWM ruins motion clarity and its side effects can cause people to suffer from headaches and/or eyestrain:


----------



## KEITHRH12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiLd FyeR*
> 
> Thanks for the incite on this REP+ to both
> 
> Used to have an OG Titan but gave up on video editing so downgraded to a 750ti. Most Shooting games I turn everything to low settings to try to maximize the frams. On BF4 I still get 80's - 120 but on Hardline it goes from 80's -115 ish. Debating if I should get a 960 but I dont' know, maybe a Ti version will come out soon.


No problem, here to help, try this link, I know it has been posted before on here

https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe/


----------



## FedericoUY

Some months of ownage... Loving this monitor so far...


----------



## anti-clockwize

These are great monitors.
I've been running 3 of them in surround of 2x 780 Ti, generally got good frame rates.
Only problem is they are all @ 60hz.
One is plugged in by Display Port, 2 are plugged in with HDMI.
Anyone know how to force them to 120hz/144hz?
I have a few games that run at 120+ hz @ 5860x1080 and want to make use of the high refresh rate, but even with the driver installed (in device manager shows up as Asus VG248(HDMI)) i cant set above 60hz








anyone else got a similar setup?


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> These are great monitors.
> I've been running 3 of them in surround of 2x 780 Ti, generally got good frame rates.
> Only problem is they are all @ 60hz.
> One is plugged in by Display Port, 2 are plugged in with HDMI.
> Anyone know how to force them to 120hz/144hz?
> I have a few games that run at 120+ hz @ 5860x1080 and want to make use of the high refresh rate, but even with the driver installed (in device manager shows up as Asus VG248(HDMI)) i cant set above 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else got a similar setup?


If I recall correctly, HDMI is limited to 60Hz so if just one monitor is running HDMI in an extended desktop setup, then all will run at 60Hz.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lady Fitzgerald*
> 
> If I recall correctly, HDMI is limited to 60Hz so if just one monitor is running HDMI in an extended desktop setup, then all will run at 60Hz.


Yup that sounds like it.

The way the resolution is dealt with, it's basically like [email protected] or [email protected] You're only as strong as the weakest link. You should be able to use dual-link DVI or displayport to run 1080p at ~120hz.


----------



## granny

I bought an Asus VG248QE and I have as well a faint horizontal line, see attached pictures.. I am waiting for and Displayport cable but I don't think that will change anything and most likely i will RMA the unit. Anyone found any fix? The line is barely visible at 120 and 144Hz and does not show at all at 100Hz. I hope you can see it in the pictures.


----------



## PerfectTekniq

I see it best in the 4th picture. What a shame. I was eyeballing this monitor over the Thanksgiving break but didn't pull the trigger just yet.


----------



## granny

The line is so faint you can easily forget it's there after some time. But I'm afraid more lines will show up in time and that's why I am waiting for the courier to come and pick it up in order to exchange it. Some guy from ASUS support told me to try with another card witch i did and it's the same, with another cable (maybe an Displayport cable witch they say it's the best for high rate transmissions) witch I ordered but still waiting for it and with another 144hz display (witch is odd..).

Beside this issue the monitor it's decent once you load up an ICC color profile in Windows as the standard monitors profiles are very bad even for gaming if you ask me. But once I followed this thread colors are decent

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3c8fpi/the_old_thread_for_just_bought_a_glorious_asus/


----------



## granny

So the new unit arrived and I must say it's perfect.. No more horizontal line and the screen feels more.. consistent - meaning that with the other unit I could see the pixels more distinct but this one is better overall. So my advice is buy this monitor if you like it and if you have any screen issue exchange it as I think the problems are not that common.


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone knoe where i can get the gsync module for this? got one new today


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone knoe where i can get the gsync module for this? got one new today


Unlikely anywhere. They stopped making the G-Sync module kits a long time ago.


----------



## JonnyMark

Just bought one today for $107.50, so excited!

https://slickdeals.net/f/10140364-asus-vg248qe-24-1080p-144hz-3d-gaming-led-monitor-107-50


----------



## blaze2210

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> Anyone know where i can get the G-Sync module for this? Got one new today.


I spent a considerable amount of time looking for one myself, but came to the conclusion that the G-Sync module is just not available anymore. I've been periodically checking for about the last 2 years....


----------



## ytv

Does anyone know of the input lag of this monitor?

https://displaylag.com/display-database/

Display lag doesn't list the monitor. Was looking for 10ms monitor, and not sure if this monitor does it.

Thanks if anyone knows the answer to this


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ytv*
> 
> Does anyone know of the input lag of this monitor?
> 
> https://displaylag.com/display-database/
> 
> Display lag doesn't list the monitor. Was looking for 10ms monitor, and not sure if this monitor does it.
> 
> Thanks if anyone knows the answer to this


http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2013/test-asus-vg248qe-teil7.html#Bildaufbauzeit


----------



## RedKap

*where di u get the driver for vg248qe?*



anti-clockwize said:


> These are great monitors.
> I've been running 3 of them in surround of 2x 780 Ti, generally got good frame rates.
> Only problem is they are all @ 60hz.
> One is plugged in by Display Port, 2 are plugged in with HDMI.
> Anyone know how to force them to 120hz/144hz?
> I have a few games that run at 120+ hz @ 5860x1080 and want to make use of the high refresh rate, but even with the driver installed (in device manager shows up as Asus VG248(HDMI)) i cant set above 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else got a similar setup?


Hi you said you gave a driver for the vg24qe? i have windows 10 nad i cant seem to find a driver for it. all mine syas is " Generic PnP driver"


----------



## blaze2210

RedKap said:


> Hi you said you gave a driver for the vg24qe? i have windows 10 nad i cant seem to find a driver for it. all mine syas is " Generic PnP driver"


Here's the one that I use, I'm running Windows 10. :thumb:

Google Drive link,just in case.... https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1PuVmyEQHkZPGfxKKElvGLQp6ymlXefIk?usp=sharing


----------

